#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  *..My Only Love..*

## FaatjeMoesjoem

_ Soms vraag je je af wat je doel is in dit leven? Je vraagt je af waarvoor je het allemaal doet? Waarom je constant probeert te overleven? Er komt een tijd dat je het allemaal zou willen opgeven. 
Ik heb vaak het idee dat ik in dromen geloof waar geen einde aan lijkt te komen, dromen die mooier zijn dan de werkelijkheid en dus daarom nooit zouden kunnen uitkomen. Het leven is zo anders, zo realistisch dat je wenst dat je eraan kon ontsnappen.

Ik verlang zo erg naar vroeger, naar de tijden waarin ik me nergens zorgen om hoefde te maken. Waar ik nergens op hoefde te hopen of verdriet om had. Ik was blij met alles. Zolang mijn moeder er iedere dag was om me wakker te maken en ervoor zorgde dat ik goed voor de dag verscheen meestal in prachtige jurkjes, was ik dolgelukkig. Op school had ik de liefste vriendjes en vriendinnetjes, elke dag was voor mij een feest. Als ik thuis kwam ontving me moeder ons met open armen en vervolgens konden we aan tafel en daarna meteen buiten spelen. 
Alles mocht van me ouders, want ik was immers hun kleine prinsesje.... Ik kan me nog herinneren dat ik vrolijk door het leven ging. De grote speeltuin voor ons huis was ik niet weg te slaan. Ik was het gelukkigste meisje op aarde, want tja ik had geen zorgen, daar was ik nog veelste jong voor... Ik was te klein, en werd nog beschermd tegen de harde werkelijkheid.._  


  _`Hij werd een deel van mij..` Continues... By Faatjemoesjoem.._   



Just Like A Diamond Pearl 
U Will Always Shine In My Life
Togheter Forever.. Insaallah
**..My Only Love..**

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_ Zoals jullie zien, wordt het vervolgd.
Het vorige deel: Hij werd een deel van mij... is nog te lezen door op de volgende link te klikken...
http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=138261

Moehim ik wens jullie veel leesplezier, en neem vooral de moeite een reactie te plaatsen.


Groetjes,
Faatje  _

----------


## faaaatje

heey dingetje van me..

Ahh super lief van je, ben blij dat je ons weer gaat verwennen met je nieuwe verhaal.. heb tot nu al je verhalen vervolgt.. Dankjewel schatje.. 

En lieverd je bent een schat van een meid, jou humor, kracht, liefde en doorzettings vermogen heeft niemand.. je bent een van de sterkste meiden die ik ken masha'alah lieverd.. Je bent zo belangerijk voor me geworden dat ik een leven zonder jou niet kan bedenken.. je bent egt my mattie, my lievie, my grote zus, my zina, my wederhelft.. Kortom my Alles.. wat insha'alah altijd zal blijven.. en zal bestaan

Moge allah jou alles geven wat jou hartje begeert.. Want ken niemand die dat meer verdiend dan jij , dingetje van me.. (amien hihihi)

"Jij en ik voor altijd"

ehy ga gauw verder anders krijg probelemen met my en selwatje

boussa en hou van je dingetje van me

----------


## ladyke

* eerste fan meldt zich aan!!

Omdat ik je verhaal: "hij werd een deel van mij" helemaal heb gelezen en het absoluut toppie vind, ben ik benieuwd naar het vervolg ervan....

Jou beginstukje, het gedicht, is een pracht! Heel mooi enzo,
dat betekend dat je hier nog vaak reacties van mij gaat lezen 

Ga vlug verder als je wil 

groetjes ladyke*

----------


## orka-ogen

ik ben ook je fan altijd al geweest,
ik zie echt uit naar je prachtig schrijftalent,
laat ons gewoon niet te lang wachten

dikke kus

----------


## *MissyN*

:wohaa:  *[GLOW=purple]ik ben je nieuwste fan[/GLOW] *   :wohaa:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_ Zo lief dat jullie hebben gereageerd, choukran dames, echt waar waardeer het echt.

Faatje, moest je weer emotioneel gaan doen hahah gekkie toch, ik hou ook van jou lieverd... Geef Selwa een dikke kus van me.

Hieronder het eerste deel voor jullie schatjes... _  




 *Hij werd een deel van mij...
Een Paar Jaar Later...
*..My Only Love..**     


 *Hoofdstuk 1  
* 

"Fatihaaaaaa, ze is bevallen, ik ben zo blij.. Ik ben met Bilal in het ziekenhuis ik wacht daar op je okeej, je moet wel snel komen." Voordat ik kon antwoorden had Yasmina al opgehangen. Ik zocht me autosleutels en vertrok richting het ziekenhuis. 

Onderweg dwaalde mijn gedachtes af naar vroeger. Zoveel was er in de tussentijd gebeurd. Amira was getrouwd en was vandaag bevallen van een kindje. Yasmina was verloofd met Bilal een oud-collega van haar en Salima, tja Salima had ook haar eigen gezinnetje en jammer genoeg zagen we haar weinig. 

Er loopt een traan over mijn wang als ik aan mezelf denk. Ik had me zo verdiept in me werk dat ik me afsloot van iedereen. Hard had ik gewerkt voor het leventje dat ik nu had, toch was ik diep van binnen nog zo ongelukkig. 

Ik nam de eerstvolgende afslag en zocht een parkeerplaats. Als mijn auto geparkeerd staat kijk ik om me heen. Ik laat me hoofd zakken op het stuur.

Een brok vestigt zich in me keel. Na zoveel jaren zou je denken dat ik alles had verwerkt maar integendeel. Verwerken zou me nooit lukken, de liefde voor Mohammed zat nog diep. Geen enkele jongen kon ik na hem in me leven toelaten. Ik kon het niet, ik vergeleek elke man die ik kende met hem, nog steeds zag ik hem voor me. De jongen beheerste nog steeds mijn leven en zelfs mijn dromen had hij van me afgepakt, nachtenlang kon ik wakker liggen, denkend aan `vroeger`. Ik miste hem, nog steeds. Ik verlangde zelfs elke dag nog naar hem....

Ik tilde me hoofd op en las de grote letters op het gebouw. Het werd tijd dat ik weer bekende gezichten zou groeten. Ik zuchtte diep en stapte uit. Toen ik door de schuifdeuren liep kwam ik meteen Yasmina tegen. 
"Waar bleef je nou, ze vraagt constant naar je."
Ik gaf haar een kus en liep haar vervolgens achterna. 

Yasmina merkte dat ik geen zin had om te praten dus ook zij zei niks meer. We liepen de lift in en vanuit haar ooghoeken bekeek ze me. Ik zuchtte diep en aangekomen op de juiste verdieping volgde ik Yasmina naar de kamer. Ik was benieuwd naar iedereen, het was zo lang geleden dat ik ze had gezien. Het enige met wie ik nog contact had was Yasmina. zij was degene die me op de hoogte hield van allerlei familiezaken. Zelfs Amira had ik al zo lang niet gezien, de laatste keer dat ik haar sprak was ze net twee maanden zwanger. Ze hoorde dat ik eindelijk mijn zaak had geopend en belde me om me te feliciteren, ik had mezelf beloofd daarna contact te houden maar tot op de dag van vandaag is daar niks van gekomen. 

Ik begon een beetje zenuwachtig te worden, en toen Yasmina door de deur liep trok ze me aan me arm mee de ruimte in. Ik bleef bij de deur staan, en glimlachtte onzeker. Samir stond bij het raam met Tarik aan het praten. Ik zag meteen hoe Tarik zijn blik van me afwendde, alsof hij zich voor me schaamde. Ik merkte wat vrouwen op die langs de muur zaten op stoelen, ook wat andere nichten en neven stonden in de kamer, te praten alsof ze op een feestje waren. De kamer was te klein voor deze familiegelegenheid. 

Ik richtte me op Amira die bezweet maar dolgelukkig naar me keek. Met lood in me schoenen liep ik op haar af. Ik omhelste haar en feliciteerde haar. De rest van de mensen in de kamer leken mij nu pas opgemerkt te hebben. Met vragende ogen keken ze me aan. 

"Amira, ik wilde je alleen even zien en feliciteren ik moet namelijk snel weg, ik heb helaas nog een hoop te doen op me zaak." 
Vastbesloten schudde ze met haar hoofd. 
"Nee, je hebt de kleine nog niet eens gezien, de zuster komt haar zo brengen, je bent constant maar bezig met je werk, blijf alstublieft nog even hier." 
Ik realiseerde me dat mijn werk best wel kon wachten dus knikte ik bevestigend naar haar. Bovendien was ik wel benieuwd naar de kleine. 
Ik liep naar achter en leunde tegen de muur terwijl ik me handen zenuwachtig in me broekzakken stopte. Samir knikte naar me, en ik schonk hem een snelle glimlach.

"Hoe is de bevalling gegaan, geen complicaties?" 
Ze lachtte terwijl de zweetdruppels nog van haar voorhoofd druppelde. 
"Nee lieverd, Hamdullilah is alles goed gegaan en ik had Samir bij me die ik volgens mij echt gek heb gemaakt." 
Ik lachtte om haar opmerking. Samir liep op haar af en kuste haar handpalm, jaloers wendde ik mijn gezicht af. 

Ik voelde de nieuwschierige ogen op me gericht. Ik wist wat iedereen dacht. Ik wist dat iedereen zich afvroeg wat ik hier deed, en eerlijk gezegd wist ik het ook niet. 
De overvolle ruimte deed me naar adem snakken, het was een lange tijd geleden dat ik zo in familie gezelschap was geweest en eerlijk gezegd kreeg ik het te benauwd. 
"Amira, ik ga koffie halen, ik kom zo ja?" 

Ze knikte begrijpend en in de gang ademde ik diep in. Ik verborg me gezicht in mijn handen en liet de gebeurtenis van even daarvoor tot me doordringen. Ik vroeg me af wat ik hier deed. Waar haalde ik het lef vandaan hiernaartoe te komen? Yasmina haalde me uit mijn gedachtes. 

"Wat is er met jou aan de hand??" 
Ik keek naar haar op. 
"Pff, Yasmina dit is niks voor mij. Ik ben hartstikke blij met Amira`s geschenk maar eigenlijk hoor ik hier niet te zijn. Al die mensen Yasmina, al die hechtte banden die we allemaal hadden, het is er allemaal niet meer, althans niet meer voor mij. Ik voelde me als een vreemde daarbinnen Yass. Terwijl ik familie ben, net zoals ze familie van jou zijn. Ik kan het niet, heb echt een verstikkend gevoel als ik iedereen zo zie." 
Yasmina zuchtte diep. 
"Faat, ik moet je eerlijk zeggen dat niemand je ooit heeft kunnen begrijpen. Nog steeds begrijpt niemand je Fatiha. Je bent zo veranderd, zo in jezelf gekeerd dat eigenlijk niemand je meer ziet als een nicht. Waarom ben je zo veranderd Fatiha? Ga me niet vertellen dat het allemaal met `toen` te maken heeft. Iedereen weet nu wel dat ze fout hebben gehandeld door je zo te behandelen in verband met Mohammed. Fatiha wat is de werkelijke reden?" 

Woede borrelde weer in me op en woest keek ik haar aan. 
"Yasmina, ga niet schijnheilig doen zoals zij het al die jaren hebben gespeeld, deze hele schijnheilige familie en de mensen daarom heen hebben me veranderd. Alle mensen waarvoor ik zoveel heb gedaan hebben me uiteindelijk laten stikken. Stel dus niet zulke domme vragen okeej?"


Met het kleine wezentje in haar armen kwam de zuster binnen. 
"Dit is waarschijnlijk het wonder waar jullie allemaal op wachten." 
Amira stak haar armen uit en wiegde het kleine meisje in haar armen. Samir stond trots naast haar en kuste haar hoofd. 
"Amira ik hou van je, je hebt me het mooiste in de wereld geschonken. Ik hou van je met heel mijn hart." 

De tranen sprongen me in de ogen. Het gevoel iets te missen in mijn leven knaagde weer aan me. Wat verlangde ik naar die liefde, de liefde die ik al zo lang had moeten missen. Ik bewonderde het kleine wezentje met grote ogen. Wat was het mooi om een nieuw leven te mogen aanschouwen al was het maar van een afstand. 

Ik beloofde mezelf dat ik deze kleine nooit voor de fouten van haar ooms en tantes zou laten opdraaien, ik wilde een deel maken uit haar leven want ergens was het toch ook mijn eigen bloedverwant en dus beschouwde ik haar als de mijne. 

Me telefoon ging over en iedereen in de kamer keek me geirriteerd aan. Ik besloot toch op te nemen, maar loop ondertussen de kamer uit. Ik bespreek wat zakelijke dingen met mijn collega en vertel haar dat ik onderweg naar de zaak ben. 

Op de gang kom ik wat dames tegen, ik knal tegen iemand op. Verschrikt kijk ik dan op. Bekende ogen doorboorde de mijne. 
"Wat doe jij hier??" 
Ik glimlachtte flauwtjes. 
"Sorry ik ga net weg." 
Ik wil weglopen wanneer ik aan mijn arm word gegrepen. 
"Waarom ga je weg? Heb je iets te verbergen? Of waar ben je bang voor?" 

De tranen sprongen me in de ogen. Wat voelde het vreselijk hier te staan als een vreemde terwijl we vroeger zelfs samen in 1 bed hebben geslapen. 
"Salima laat me los." 
Zonder nog meer te zeggen liet ze me los en verdween ik naar de lift.

Wanneer ik in de auto zit laat ik de tranen gaan.

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:ole:  Nieuwe fan!
 :Iluvu:  ik hou nu al van je verhaal!!!

Ga snel verder dikke kus
Leyla..!

----------


## faaaatje

heey dingetje van me

ahahha je kent me altijd emotioneel hihihi, maar schatje super mooi begin shoukrane.. Zied ben nu nog nieuwsgieriger geworden.. dus zied zied schatje ga gauw door verder..

Doei schatje
Boussa Faatje & Selwa'tje

----------


## aitoezintje_15

hey schatjuh was weer eens een top stoekje pppff mensen hebben talent damnn maar ey hoe oud speelt die fatiha dan eigenlijk vraag ik me af en hoeveel jaar dernaa is dit ? wou ik eff weten shoeklan zina ..(K)

----------


## orka-ogen

ik ben echt benieuwd, je kan tgoed schrijven meid, je weet ons ook altijd in spanning te houden.

bedankt en wacht niet te lang voor een vervolgje.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Thanx voor de reacties jullie zijn allemaal schatten... Ik ga meteen aan de gang voor een nieuwe vervolg, hoop dat het me lukt voordat ik aan het werk moet, en doe me best om ook voor `Zij is een deel van mij...` een vervolg te schrijven... Moehim jullie zien het wel verschijnen...


Dikke zoen,
Faatje

----------


## Batata24

Wow- Wow- Wow- Wow- Wow-Wow-Wow !! 

heb je de link van het vorige verhaal nog? ... volgens mij heb ik dat nooit afgelezen ....

----------


## Laitje

MOREEE MOREEE MOREEE!!!!!!!

Je doet t weer geweldig meid...

----------


## *MissyN*

[GLOW=chocolate] :regie: GA VERDER
ik heb je eerste verhaal ook helemaal gelezen en het was gewoon geweldig  :ole:  ..en ik weet zker dat dit verhaal minstens zo mooi word als je eerst..dus laat me niet te lang in spanning zitten  :knipoog:  ..
 :regie:  GA VERDER[/GLOW]

----------


## laila_habibi

wajouuu meid ben zo blij dat je verder met dit verhaal gaat ik ben gister begonnen met het hele verhaal opnieuw te lezen en nu gaat hij gewoon verder je wilt niet weten hoe blij ik ben??? ga snel verder hee lieverdd!!!! 
je trouwe fan Laila_Habibi

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Morgen insaallah reageer ik op de reacties... hier een vervolg als dank ervoor... Verder ben ik doodmoe dus ga meteen slapen...

Dikke zoen, 
Faatje



 Jaren waren verstreken nadat ik een punt had gezet achter mijn relatie met Mohammed. Ik behaalde dat jaar mijn diploma en daarna mijn andere diploma. Ik had sinds kort mijn eigen zaakje waar ik al mijn tijd en energie in had gestopt. Ik werkte dag en nacht alleen maar om niet te denken aan die ene persoon in mijn leven. Mijn geliefde die tot op de dag van vandaag nog steeds mijn hart bezat. Waar hij was, wat hij de afgelopen jaren had gedaan, ik wist het niet. Sinds die bewuste dag had ik hem niet meer gezien of gesproken. Onze definitieve breuk had grote impact op mijn toekomst gehad. Maar dat was niet het enige, er waren nog meer momenten die tot op heden in mijn geheugen zijn gegrift. Bewuste momenten dat ik werd verraden door mijn eigen familie.


Al had ik het druk met mijn werk en school, de scheve ogen die vanuit de familie op me gericht waren ontgingen me niet. Er gingen vele verhalen de ronde over Mohammed en ik. Over dat ik zwanger was, stiekem was getrouwd en weet ik veel allemaal. In eerste instantie gaf ik de verhalen geen aandacht, Yasmina en ik moesten er in het begin zelfs om lachen, we hadden altijd al geweten dat er gekke in de familie zaten. Maar het ergste vond ik dat Salima er een grote rol in bleek te spelen.
Al had ik het druk ik nam de moeite niet Salima aan te spreken over hetgeen wat ik had gehoord. Maar een keer toen ik thuis kwam en mijn broertje alleen aantrof vertelde hij me dat mijn moeder in het ziekenhuis lag. Meteen ben ik ernaartoe gegaan.

Me vader vertelde me in de wachtkamer dat Salima langs was gekomen en mijn moeder iets had verteld waardoor mijn moeder later in elkaar zakte.

Langzaam realiseerde ik me dat Salima me moeder iets had verteld over mij waardoor ze het bewustzijn verloor. Ook mijn vader durfde me niet meer aan te kijken nadat hij me moeder in het ziekenhuis had gesproken.

Toen ik die dag door de wachtkamer ijsbeerde drong het tot me door. Ze hadden me bedrogen, de mensen van wie ik zielsveel hield, de mensen met wie ik ben opgegroeid hadden me bedrogen en vanaf toen bereidde ik me voor op een leven zonder hen. 

Ik heb er alles aangedaan mijn ouders ervan te overtuigen dat ik niks fouts had gedaan. Wat voor verhalen er ook de ronde gingen, ik zou nooit mijn grenzen overschrijden, zelfs niet met Mohammed. Gelukkig geloofde ze me, al deed het er voor mij niet meer toe. 

Ik sloeg familiefeestjes of etentjes over en aan mijn moeder de taak door te geven dat ik het te druk had met mijn werk. Van de een op andere dag was ik veranderd. Ik was niet meer dat vrolijke meisje dat elke dag met een grote glimlach op haar gezicht door het leven ging. Ik werd een vrouw die door de pijn en verdriet van het verleden er bewust voor koos op niemand meer te bouwen. Ik kon niemand meer vertrouwen ik stond er alleen voor en door de jaren heen ben ik daar echt in gaan geloven. 

Thuis was ik ook weinig te vinden, ik zag mijn neefjes en nichtjes het vaakst. Zij waren misschien nog de enige voor wie ik tijd kon maken. Ik nam af en toe een dagje vrij en nam ze mee naar een park. Op zulke dagen was de glimlach niet van me gezicht af te slaan. Soms had ik het gevoel dat zij de enige waren die me begrepen. In de auto kletste ze me de oren van me hoofd af maar vaak waren ze stil en vroegen ze me hun een verhaal te vertellen. 
Aandachtig werd er naar me geluisterd, naar mijn ervaringen in dit leven, of advies die ik ze gaf, en niet te vergeten drukte ik ze op het hart te genieten van hun jeugd, want dat was het enige wat niemand nog van hun kon afnemen. Als ik dan klaar was met mijn verhaal, zei de oudste: Tante alles komt goed... En vervolgens zette hij de muziek aan. Slechts die paar woorden konden me weer helpen op te staan na mijn val....   




BIG KISS,
FA

----------


## Laitje

Mooi...

----------


## aitoezintje_15

waaaaaaaaahhh weer een toppie vervolg wollah mooi joh jammer dat het zo slecht met Fatiha gaat .  :huil:  khoop dat het nog ooit goed komt tussen haar en mo en haar familie natuurlijk ..  :grote grijns:  meshallah meid je hebt talent ga zo door :goedzo:

----------


## faaaatje

heey dinget'je van me

Shoukran lieverdd.. Was weer een mooi vervolgje.. Meid je vertelt zo leukk en zo mooi.. Blablabla, Wahahah val weer in herhalling dit weet je allemaal al heb ik alleen al 100 keer verteld :tong uitsteken: 

Ga gauw verder
Boussa Faatje(gestoorde)




p.s De lange en de korte, de slimme en de domme, dingetje en dingetje.. Hou van je meidd/zus

----------


## *MissyN*

Go on..Please Ga VERDER!!!!!!!

Je doet t geweldig meid...
het is echt weer een mooi vervolgje..

veel liefs Nandja

----------


## Batata24

geweldig gewoon !!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door aitoezintje_15_ 
> *hey schatjuh was weer eens een top stoekje pppff mensen hebben talent damnn maar ey hoe oud speelt die fatiha dan eigenlijk vraag ik me af en hoeveel jaar dernaa is dit ? wou ik eff weten shoeklan zina ..(K)*



Ik ben niet zo goed in leeftijden inschatten  :blozen:  dus ik zou zeggen maak er zelf maar wat van, je zult het zelf wel merken denk ik. 
En hoeveel jaar erna? laten we het op 5 a 6 jaar houden is dus een lange tijd en nog steeds kan ze Mohammed niet vergeten ach ja, straks ga ik nog teveel verklappen  :hihi:  

Thanx zina

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Batata24_ 
> *Wow- Wow- Wow- Wow- Wow-Wow-Wow !! 
> 
> heb je de link van het vorige verhaal nog? ... volgens mij heb ik dat nooit afgelezen ....*


http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=138261

Alstublieft  :blozen:  
Lees ze en thanx voor je reacties...


Kus,
Faat

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Nou de rest van de dames, choukran voor de reacties, ik hoop insaallah dat ik in de toekomst jullie reacties zal blijven zien... Echt ik waardeer het namelijk ontzettend erg...


Dikke zoen,
Faatje

Ps: Haha Faatje ik kan alleen maar tegen je zeggen dat je `Mijn Dingetje` blijft en dat ik van je hou plus dat ik hoop dat je voor altijd bij me zult blijven...  :love2:

----------


## laila_habibi

ga snel verder meidd

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

eeey sgatjuhhh
wejouu ik ben egt seeer verslaafd geworden want ik heb in een keer verhaal van HIJ WERD DEEL VAN MIJ en ZIJ WERD DEEL VAN MIJ uitgelesen en nu ga ik gewoon seker seggen tegen jou gaaa gewoon verder meis ej ehb egt gewoon talent........ :grote grijns:   :kusgrijs:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Tbark'allah echt super gewoon!!
Ga snel verder, ik zal wachtten.  :strik:

----------


## aitoezintje_15

Faatjemoejsoem thank joe voor your information  :grote grijns:  haha en 5a 6 jaar woww wel veel heA .. :tong uitsteken:  maar me3liesh blijft t0ppie verhaal net als Zij is een Deel van Mij helemaaaaaaal geweldiggg wollah maa ey ben weer pleiten houuuuu van je schat K0es Hanan

----------


## TAMSOEMT

hey meis je doet het echt goed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ga gauw verdre!
kiss TAMSOEMT

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Vervolg is onderweg....


Dikke zoen,
Faat

----------


## TAMSOEMT

ik wacht!

----------


## Laitje

me 2  :grote grijns:

----------


## faaaatje

Fatihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... Je bent ons echt aan het Martelen.. Plaats snel een vervolgje

boussaa F&S

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 2_ 


Ik haalde de pakken uit de auto en sloot de deuren. Snel liep ik mijn zaak in, en meteen kwam Fatima me tegemoet.
"Faat, hij is zo irritant. Hij heeft me letterlijk gek gemaakt. Hij eist nu zijn pak anders is hij van plan juridische stappen te ondernemen, volgens hem hebben we ons namelijk niet aan het contract gehouden." Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik Fatima aan. 

Snel liep ik door naar achter en terwijl ze me achterna liep vertelde ze me het verhaal dat hij nu op mij aan het wachten was. Hij wilde de eigenaar namelijk spreken.
"Fatima, na alle verhalen die je me over hem hebt verteld, lijkt hij me de grootste klootzak die er bestaat. Hij kan ons niks maken aangezien er ook in het contract vastgesteld staat dat het kan uitlopen. Hij moet niet zeuren, soms duurt het een week voordat de pak van de bruidegom klaar is. Hij mag tevreden zijn met een dag uitstel." Fatima zuchtte diep en leek gerustgesteld.

"Nou moehim, volgende keer doe jij gewoon weer de bruidsparen. Dit was mijn eerste en laatste keer." Lachend wuifde ik haar teleurstelling weg.
"Schatje, het is niet makkelijk. En je hebt het geweldig gedaan voor een eerste keer. En de volgende keer help ik je gewoon totdat je het insaallah ook alleen aankan." Met een grote glimlach bedankte ze me.
"Nou, laten we nou naar hem toegaan. Je moet me trouwens voorstellen aangezien ik zijn naam nog niet eens weet." Ze nam zijn pak van me over en ze liep me vooruit. 

Terwijl ik nog wat papieren erbij doornam hoorde ik hem meteen al zijn stem verheffen. Er liep een rilling over mijn rug. Alsof ik zijn stem ergens van herkende. Ik wuifde het weg en concentreerde me op de voorbereidingen van zijn bruiloft. 

"Nou dit wordt helemaal mooi, mijn pak is er, en die van de bruidsjonkers dan? Wat een slechte zaak is dit. Ik kan niet geloven dat jij hun hebt aangenomen als onze weddingplanners." Ik irriteerde me mateloos aan hem dus besloot ik poolshoogte te gaan nemen. Hoe durfde hij ons zo naar beneden te halen, in mijn eigen zaak nog wel waar genoeg klanten stonden.

Ik liep de zaak in, hij stond vlakbij de uitgang met zijn rug naar me toe dus was het makkelijker voor mij hem eruit te gooien. Ik grinnikte om mijn eigen gedachte. 
Met zijn handen probeerde hij Fatima duidelijk te maken wat zijn probleem was. Ik zag naast hem een mooie lange dame staan. Nerveus keek ze om zich heen. Blijkbaar was zij de bruid, beschaamd keek ze me aan. 

Ik stak mijn hand naar haar uit, terwijl ik met mijn andere hand de overige kostuums vasthield.
"Aangenaam, Fatiha. Ik heb vernomen dat er enige problemen zijn met de voorbereidingen van jullie bruiloft?" Ze schudde mijn hand en schonk me een dankbare glimlach. 
"Ik ben Ouacima, dit is mijn aanstaande Reda, mijn excuses voor zijn gedrag. Hij is denk ik nogal zenuwachtig voor onze grote dag."
Bij de naam `Reda` bleef ik even verstijfd staan. De puzzelstukjes vielen in elkaar. Hij draaide zich om en toen ik zijn ogen ontmoette moest ik naar adem snakken.

----------


## Laitje

Haha wat gemeen van jou... net op zo'n moment stoppen...
Je weet in ieder geval hoe je het spannend moet houden...  :grote grijns:

----------


## Batata24

awilieeee.. waarom doe je dat nou !! 

Pleaseeeeee ga gauw verder  :Smilie:

----------


## mgiemsa

aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh snel verder!!!!!

Je vorige verhaal vond ik echt toppie! Wat ik er eerlijk gezegd ook zo leuk aan vond is dat je heel vaak vervolgjes plaatste en dan ook meteen van die lange. Heerlijk was dat!! Ik hoop dat je zo door blijft gaan  :grote grijns:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Ik irriteer me mateloos aan die lettertypes en groottes en weet ik veel allemaal, ik word er helemaal gek van. Ik heb het bijna opgegeven. 
Hoe dan ook, dit willen jullie vast helemaal niet horen. 
Ik ben bezig met een vervolg. 

Eigenlijk had die er al moeten staan maar Faaatje ja `mijn dingetje` ja die moest me zonodig lastigvallen met haar schoolwerk  :stout:  

hahah nee grapje hoor. Lieverdje inoe ik heb je die brief gemailed en je kan altijd bij me terecht als je me nodig hebt... ach ja, nu ga ik echt aan die vervolg verder werken...

Groetjes,
Faatje

Ps: Ik zie allemaal nieuwe fans zowel hier als bij mijn andere verhalen, wilde even zeggen dat ik het super vind dat jullie me verhalen lezen en dan niet te praten over de inhoud van jullie reacties, voor alle complimentjes bedankt Dames...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door mgiemsa_ 
> *aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh snel verder!!!!!
> 
> Je vorige verhaal vond ik echt toppie! Wat ik er eerlijk gezegd ook zo leuk aan vond is dat je heel vaak vervolgjes plaatste en dan ook meteen van die lange. Heerlijk was dat!! Ik hoop dat je zo door blijft gaan *


Op jou reactie wilde ik toch apart reageren.
Ten eerste choukran dat je mijn verhaal hebt gelezen en het vervolg erop ook leest. 

Betreft het feit dat ik vaak vervolgjes zet ik zeg je eerlijk ik heb gemerkt dat het bij veel verhalen wel weken kan duren of het gewoon zomaar eindigt. Ik heb soms ook mijn momenten maar ik blijf me verplicht voelen om een vervolg neer te zetten. Want op het moment dat ik een verhaal begin heb ik een bepaalde plicht tegenover de lezers. Ik weet zelf hoe irritant het kan zijn wanneer een verhaal zomaar ergens in het midden links wordt gelaten. Moehim ga er maar van uit dat al mijn verhalen Insaallah een eind zullen hebben. Al zou het over twee jaar nog bezig zijn....

Dikke zoen,
Faatje

Ps: Ja Ja, nu ga ik echt aan de gang met het vervolg  :jeweetog:

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

aaawhhhh wollah ej heb mii egt gek gemaakt meisieiiieiiii ewa ik seggewoon een ding gaa gewoon snel mogelijk verder!!! :hihi:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

De kostuums die zich in mijn armen bevonden, liet ik van de schrik los. Met grote ogen keek hij me aan. 
"Fatiha..." Op het moment dat hij mijn naam uitsprak wist ik het zeker. Hij was het. Met open mond keek ik hem aan. Die enkele secondes van bewustzijn realiseerde ik me hoe erg ik mijn grote liefde had gemist. Wat leek hij erg op hem, nog steeds. 
"Kennen jullie elkaar soms ergens van?" Ik knipperde met mijn ogen en keek de lange dame aan. Verward trok ze aan de arm van Reda, maar ook hij leek helemaal van de wereld. De verbazing was in zijn ogen te lezen.
Ik herstelde mezelf en bukte om de kostuums op te pakken. Fatima schoot me te hulp. Niemand wist wat er zojuist was gebeurd. Zelfs Fatima had nooit in de gaten gehad dat hij de broer van Mohammed was. Ik probeerde me te herinneren of ik ze ooit aan elkaar had voorgesteld maar er schoot me niks binnen.

Ik zuchtte diep en stond weer op. Onhandig stond ik tegenover hem. Hij nam de eerste stap mij een hand te geven. Ik schudde hem en ik voelde hoe hij erin kneep. 
"Fatiha dat is lang geleden. Je ziet er goed uit, geen spat veranderd." Ik knikte. Weer had hij de eerste stap genomen, dit keer om de stilte verbreken.
"Choukran.." Stamelde ik. Ik maakte mijn hand los van de zijne en schraapte mijn keel.
"Hetzelfde geldt voor jou, je bent weinig veranderd en je blijft er goed utizien. Hoe is het met je?" Nog steeds keek hij me aan met die verbazende blik in zijn ogen.
"Het gaat goed hamdullilah. Ben jij de eigenaar van deze zaak?" Ik knikte als bevestiging. Ik wist dat hij met veel vragen zat en ook ik kon niet ontkennen dat ik van alles wilde weten maar we bevonden ons in een rare situatie. 

Fatima verbrak de opkomende stilte, alsof ze mijn gedachtes kon lezen.
"Weet je, waarom gaan jullie niet gewoon samen wat drinken. Effe bijpraten, zo te zien moet er nog veel gezegd worden." Ik wilde uitroepen dat ik heel graag met hem wilde bijpraten maar ik hield me in. Ik kon alleen Ouacima aankijken. 

Zij keek ook verward van de een naar de ander. 
"Reda, wie is dit?" Hij schonk haar een glimlach.
"Ouacima, dit is Fatiha, de Fatiha." Haar mond viel open van verbazing. Blijkbaar had Reda haar dus over mij verteld. Over mij en Mohammed. 

"Sorry, ik wist het niet. Zelfs toen ik je naam hoorde daarnet drong het niet tot me door. Reda heeft me veel over je verteld, positief natuurlijk. Ik heb hem vaak gezegd dat ik je graag wilde leren kennen. Zo zie je maar, elmekteb." Haar woorden drongen langzaam tot me door. Het deed me deugd te horen dat hij alleen positief over me had gepraat. Het was fijn om uit haar mond te horen dat ze me wilde leren kennen. Ik zuchtte diep. 

Toen ik niks over mijn lippen kon krijgen nam ze weer het woord. 
"Nou Reda gaan jullie samen wat drinken of eten dan regel ik de kostuums met Fatima. Bel me maar als je klaar bent okeej?" Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
"Nee, dat kan ik niet maken. Jullie moeten nog genoeg voor jullie bruiloft regelen, en ik wil niemand tot last zijn." Ik wil me omdraaien wanneer hij me aan mijn arm vastpakt. 
"We doen het anders. We gaan met z`n vieren wat drinken, dan kunnen we bijpraten en het over de bruiloft hebben." Het leek me een goed plan, toch hield iets me tegen. Ik keek Fatima aan. Ze knikte glimlachend. Ook Ouacima leek in te stemmen. Ik knikte toch maar als bevestiging.   

Ligt het nou aan mij, of worden mijn vervolgen steeds korter  :Confused:  

Kus,
Faat

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

ewa faatjuh je verhaal is een weer toppie ewa ga zo weer verder je doe het goed joch en maak het nii so druk om of de vervolgen te kort is als maar gewoon een toppertje blijf moipsieyyyy :knipoog:

----------


## mgiemsa

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Op jou reactie wilde ik toch apart reageren.
> Ten eerste choukran dat je mijn verhaal hebt gelezen en het vervolg erop ook leest. 
> 
> Betreft het feit dat ik vaak vervolgjes zet ik zeg je eerlijk ik heb gemerkt dat het bij veel verhalen wel weken kan duren of het gewoon zomaar eindigt. Ik heb soms ook mijn momenten maar ik blijf me verplicht voelen om een vervolg neer te zetten. Want op het moment dat ik een verhaal begin heb ik een bepaalde plicht tegenover de lezers. Ik weet zelf hoe irritant het kan zijn wanneer een verhaal zomaar ergens in het midden links wordt gelaten. Moehim ga er maar van uit dat al mijn verhalen Insaallah een eind zullen hebben. Al zou het over twee jaar nog bezig zijn....
> 
> Dikke zoen,
> Faatje
> 
> Ps: Ja Ja, nu ga ik echt aan de gang met het vervolg *


Je hebt echt helemaal gelijk. Ik haaaaaat het als schrijvers hun verhaal niet afmaken. Vooral als het een goed verhaal is. Ik zeg je eerlijk, ik hou er alleen van om verhalen van hoog niveau te lezen en daar hoort jouw verhaal zeker bij. Maar gelukkig hoef ik me over het eind niet druk te maken, want die komt er inshaAllah zeker. 

Nou, keep up the good work en laat ons genieten van langere vervolgen.  :stout:  

Jij ook dikke zoen!

----------


## *MissyN*

ik vind niet dat je verhaal korter is..maar als jij dat vind mag je verhaal altijd langer  :blozen:   :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
want het is zoo mooi....  :traan1:  
maar ga snel verder...  :denk:   :grote grijns:

----------


## Batata24

Kort of lang, dik of dun..het is gewoon perfect
Ga gauw verder... please

laat ons niet te lang wachten

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Dames, jullie zijn echte schatten. Choukran voor de reacties.
Vervolg is onderweg.... Althans ik ben ermee bezig


Kus,
Faat

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Ik schoof aan, en Fatima kwam naast me zitten. Tegenover me zat Reda met naast zich zijn aanstaande vrouw Ouacima. Ik had nog geen enkele woord gesproken sinds we uit mijn zaak waren vertrokken. Ze hadden alledrie een gesprek gevoerd en probeerde mij meerdere malen erin te betrekken maar ik had geen enkele moment iets gezegd. Ik kon nog steeds niet geloven dat hij hier tegenover mij zat. Allerlei gedachtes maalde door mijn hoofd. Misschien is het wel een teken. 

Jarenlang heb ik niks van hen vernomen en ineens bij toeval stond hij voor mijn neus. Het was wel erg toevallig dat hij ons als zijn weddingplanners had aangenomen. Dat zijn aanstaande vrouw bij ons de jurken voor haar bruiloft liet naaien. Ook enge gedachtes hadden mijn hoofd gepasseerd. Misschien was er wel iets ernstigs met Mohammed. Misschien was dit een teken om mij iets te vertellen. Misschien was het voorbestemd dat Reda nu tegenover me zat. 

Allemaal gedachtes dus die eigenlijk helemaal nergens op sloegen. Ik overdreef natuurlijk gewoon. Reda haalde me uit mijn gedachtes.
"Wat wil je drinken Fatiha? Nog steeds hetzelfde, Cola?" Ik knikte glimlachend.

Hij begon te bestellen en ik ving de medelijdende blikken op van Ouacima. Een vraag schoot me te binnen. 
"Jullie gaan dus binnekort trouwen?" Ze knikte en een grote glimlach verscheen op haar gezicht. 

Een jaloers gevoel bekroop me. Voordat ik de vraag kon stellen bereidde ik me al voor op het antwoord. 
Al zou het zo zijn, het zou niks meer uitmaken, het verleden was niet terug te draaien. Het was nou eenmaal zo gelopen. Toch wilde ik het weten, dus vuurde ik de vraag op haar af.

"Je hebt een bekend accent, ben je een berberse?" Ik zag aan haar gezichtsuitdrukking dat ze schrok van mijn vraag. Ook Reda was duidelijk geschrokken. 

Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik haar aan, wachtend op haar antwoord.
"Ehm nou, ja mijn ouders komen oorspronkelijk uit Alhoceima. Maar we wonen al enige tijd in Tetouan, althans daar gaan we naartoe op vakantie." Ik knikte en toverde een neppe glimlach op mijn gezicht. 

Mijn hart voelde zich vertrapt door haar geluk. Ze was zo blij dat ze met Reda zou gaan trouwen. Ze waren samen zo gelukkig, niks stond hen in de weg naar een toekomst met elkaar. Waarom was het nooit zo met mij gelopen?? 

"Fatiha, het is niet wat je denkt. Me moeder staat er ook niet achter, we zijn er gewoon voor gegaan. En ik denk dat ze na het incident met Mohammed en jou niks tegen ons durfde te zeggen, toch heeft ze Ouacima ook nooit echt geaccepteerd, begrijp het niet verkeerd." Ik onderbrak hem.
"Reda, bespaar me de details. Komt Ouacima bij je moeder thuis? Zal je moeder aanwezig zijn op jullie bruiloft? Heeft ze shor gebruikt bij Ouacima? Heeft ze Ouacima uitgescholden voor alles en nog wat? Vertel me, heeft ze jou proberen te koppelen aan een andere arabische meid??" Ouacima draaide haar gezicht om en ik zag hoe ze alledrie waren geschrokken van mijn uitbarsting. 

"Geef de antwoorden op die vragen en ik weet genoeg." Ik zuchtte diep. Ik moest weer eens overdreven reageren, het was hun schuld toch helemaal niet. Ik voelde me opeens een jaloerse kreng. Een jaloers persoon die hen het geluk niet gunde, dat mij nooit was gegund.
"Sorry, het is niet jullie schuld. Begrijp mij niet verkeerd. Ik gun het jullie van harte echt waar. Ik ben blij dat het niet meer mensen heeft moeten overkomen. Wollah, ik wens jullie alle geluk van de wereld toe. Ik weet niet wat mij bezielde." Reda wilde wat zeggen maar we werden onderbroken door mijn telefoon. Ik zag dat het een klant was dus ik stond op om buiten mijn telefoon op te nemen. 

Terwijl ik naar buiten liep realiseerde ik me dat door mijn uitbarsting even daarvoor was gebleken, dat ik er helemaal niet overheen was. Jarenlang had ik dat gedacht, jarenlang had ik in een illusie geloofd...

----------


## mgiemsa

:Iluvu:  


Thanx!!

----------


## Laitje

:ole:

----------


## *MissyN*

:wohaa:   :ole:   :jumping:   :ole:   :wohaa:  er zijn hier geen woorden voor..  :denk:  zo mooi  :grote grijns:   :gniffel:   :grote grijns: 
maar ga zo snel mogelijk door  :grote grijns:   :gniffel:   :grote grijns:

----------


## Batata24

WWOOOOWWWWW 

ga gauw verder

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Zoals gister ben ik weer bezig met een vervolg.. Thanx voor de reacties dames...

Dikke smak,
Faat

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Ik nam weer plaats naast Fatima en mengde me in het gesprek. Ze hadden het over mijn zaak en hoe Fatima hier was beland.

Fatima en Faysal waren gelukkig getrouwd. Toen Faysal werd aangenomen bij een groot advocatenkantoor hier bij mij in de stad besloten ze hier te komen wonen. Fatima kwam bij mij in de zaak werken en algauw kon ik alles aan haar overlaten. 

Terwijl zij dus de zaken omtrent de zaak regelde, begon ik met mijn werk als weddingplanner. Ik vond het geweldig om de bruiloft te regelen voor een stel dat het huwelijk net was ingetreden. Het bruidspaar kon zich ondertussen bezighouden met andere zaken. Dat was dus mijn dagelijkse bezigheid. 

Reda en Ouacima had ik overgelaten aan Fatima omdat ik het te druk had en tevens zodat zij ook dit vak snel onder de knie zou krijgen. Ik was benieuwd naar hoe het stel elkaar had leren kennen. Dus had ik ze die vraag gesteld. De standaardvraag die ik aan elke stel vroeg.

Reda vertelde dat hij Ouacima een keer had aangereden, en toen hij haar daarna bezocht in het ziekenhuis waar ze met een gebroken been lag werden ze op slag verliefd op elkaar. Lachend heb ik naar hun liefdesverhaal geluisterd. 

We hadden het verder niet meer over Mohammed en dus het verleden. Toen we laat op de middag afscheid namen vroeg Reda mij naar mijn persoonlijke nummer. Ik gaf het hem omdat ik in de gaten kreeg dat hij me iets wilde vertellen.

Diezelfde avond belde hij me...


_Hoofdstuk 3_ 


"Fatiha, ik ben nog steeds hier in de stad. Misschien is het laat maar ik moet je zien en spreken. Kun je niet naar je zaak toekomen?" Zonder enige twijfels heb ik toegestemd. Ik ging snel de deur uit en trof hem in de auto voor mijn zaak. 

Ik vroeg hem binnen te komen en meteen zette ik koffie. Hij ging zitten en begon met vertellen....

"Er gaat geen dag voorbij zonder dat ik aan jou of Mohammed denk. Fatiha je was de enige vrouw in zijn leven die hem compleet kon maken. Hij heeft het mijn moeder nooit vergeven, hij zal het haar ook nooit vergeven. Ergens heb ik het gevoel dat mijn moeder spijt heeft, toch is en blijft ze een harde vrouw, een vrouw die moeilijk haar ware gevoelens kan tonen. Fatiha, Mohammed is kort na jou vertrek die bewuste dag, ook weggegaan. Hij is in Marokko gaan wonen. Zijn zaak heeft hij hier verkocht en daarmee heeft hij een groot stuk land in Marokko gekocht. Ik heb hem weinig gesproken maar af en toe liet hij weten waar hij zoal uithing. Ik heb de laatste keer dat ik hem sprak begrepen dat zijn Hotel bijna af is. Ja je hoort me goed, hij is zijn eigen Hotel begonnen in hartje Marokko. Misschien was het zijn droom of misschien gewoon een afleiding om hem de dingen hier in Nederland te doen vergeten. Elk telefoongesprek dat ik met hem had kwam jij in voor. Ergens blijft hij hopen dat je alsnog zijn vrouw wordt." Ik wilde hem onderbreken maar zijn opgestoken hand deed me mijn woorden weer inslikken.

"Fatiha ik weet niet wat ik met de situatie aanmoet. Ik trouw binnekort met de vrouw van me dromen en ik kan me niet voorstellen dat ze van me afgenomen zal worden. Ik kan me nooit in jou of Mohammed`s schoenen plaatsen. Ik zal nooit kunnen begrijpen hoe jullie dit hebben ervaren en hoe het jullie is gelukt verder te gaan met jullie leven. Verder te gaan, zonder elkaar. Fatiha, ik wil dat hij er is op mijn bruiloft. Ik wil dat mijn broertje, mijn beste vriend er zal zijn. Maar ik ben bang. Ik ben bang voor de gevolgen. Ik ben bang dat als hij naar Nederland komt en jou ziet dat dan alles wat jullie allebei hebben opgebouwd de afgelopen jaren zal instorten. Natuurlijk heb ik hem al wel uitgenodigd omdat ik onmogelijk kon weten dat jij mijn weddingplanner zou zijn, dat jij zeker op de bruiloft aanwezig zal zijn. Maar als je hem niet wilt zien kan ik hem vertellen beter daar te blijven al was hij denk ik toch al niet van plan te komen." Ik zuchtte diep en veegde de tranen weg die inmiddels over mijn wangen gleden..

"Reda, het is okeej. Hij blijft je broer, natuurlijk zul je hem op je eigen bruiloft willen hebben, en je hoeft geen rekening met mij of met hem te houden, we redden ons wel. Zoals altijd." Hij stond op en kwam naast me staan. Zijn arm legde hij om mijn schouders. Ik hoorde hoe zijn hart hevig tekeer ging. 

Langzaam drong tot me door dat het allemaal weer opnieuw kon beginnen. Mijn geliefde bezat nog steeds mijn hart, en binnekort zouden we weer aan de gang moeten gaan. We zouden weer moeten vechten voor onze liefde. Dit besefte ik me maar al te goed. De dag dat ik Reda weer terugzag was het al duidelijk geworden. De cirkel waarin we al jaren zaten kon weer gaan draaien... Mijn geliefde die ik al jaren probeerde te vergeten zou zijn eerste stap weer in mijn leven zetten...   




Nou??? Goed genoeg???  :hihi:  
Jullie zullen wel denken, wat doet die gekkerd binnen op zo een zonnige dag?? Nou weet je, ik word depressief van dit weer. Al die hollandiejen gaan uit de kleren alsof ze aan de kust in Spanje zitten. En het belangrijkste, de vakantiekriebels zijn er weer.. Dat betekent dat ik meer dan ooit naar Marokko verlang...

Hoe dan ook, het vervolg hierboven hoop dat die goed genoeg was...

Kus,
Faatje

----------


## *MissyN*

:duim:   :duim:  
 :regie:  ZO MOOI.....
maar dat weet je nu denk ik wel..
dat ik gewoon verliefd ben op jou schrijftalent...  :lekpuh:  
ps vergeet je andere verhaal niet  :grote grijns:

----------


## mgiemsa

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> 
> Nou??? Goed genoeg???  
> Jullie zullen wel denken, wat doet die gekkerd binnen op zo een zonnige dag?? Nou weet je, ik word depressief van dit weer. Al die hollandiejen gaan uit de kleren alsof ze aan de kust in Spanje zitten. En het belangrijkste, de vakantiekriebels zijn er weer.. Dat betekent dat ik meer dan ooit naar Marokko verlang...
> 
> Hoe dan ook, het vervolg hierboven hoop dat die goed genoeg was...
> 
> Kus,
> Faatje [/B]


Ik wordt eerlijk gezegd ook helemaal depresief van deze hollandien, vooral omdat ik er helemaal bedekt bij loop en ze mij dus continu nastaren. Om gek van te worden! Maar ik moest wel, want vond het zielig voor mijn doctertje dus heb haar naar de speeltuin gebracht. Ik ben nu wel doodop.

Ik ging meteen achter mijn pc zitten om te kijken of je al wat geschreven had, en ja hoor. Was weer een prachtig stuk, mashaAllah. 
Ga zo verder!!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door mgiemsa_ 
> *Ik wordt eerlijk gezegd ook helemaal depresief van deze hollandien, vooral omdat ik er helemaal bedekt bij loop en ze mij dus continu nastaren. Om gek van te worden! Maar ik moest wel, want vond het zielig voor mijn doctertje dus heb haar naar de speeltuin gebracht. Ik ben nu wel doodop.
> 
> Ik ging meteen achter mijn pc zitten om te kijken of je al wat geschreven had, en ja hoor. Was weer een prachtig stuk, mashaAllah. 
> Ga zo verder!!*


Wollahila, die mensen maken mij echt depressief. En binnekort ga ik die vragen weer krijgen.
-Heb je het niet warm met die hoofddoek in dit weer?
-Heb je niet een soort verlof voor de zomerse dagen?
-Het is toch een verstikking, ik hoef alleen naar je te kijken en krijg het al warm. Weet je zeker dat je dit uit geloofsovertuiging doet?

Wollah om gek van te worden. Maar ja, that`s life. En die hollandiejen zullen zich dom blijven gedragen. Maar meid ben blij dat je het een goed stuk vond maar ik ben nu nieuwschierig naar jou. Ik wist niet dat je getrouwd was en ook nog een kind had. Vertel????

Kus,
Faatje


Ps:By the way ik weet niet of me vanavond nog lukt een vervolg neer te zetten..

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door *MissyN*_ 
> *  
>  ZO MOOI.....
> maar dat weet je nu denk ik wel..
> dat ik gewoon verliefd ben op jou schrijftalent...  
> ps vergeet je andere verhaal niet *


Hahah dank je wel schat... En nee ik vergeet mijn andere verhaal niet, daar hoef ik me helemaal geen zorgen om te maken. Komt helemaal goed met al mijn verhalen Insaallah...


Dikke zoen

----------


## mgiemsa

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Wollahila, die mensen maken mij echt depressief. En binnekort ga ik die vragen weer krijgen.
> -Heb je het niet warm met die hoofddoek in dit weer?
> -Heb je niet een soort verlof voor de zomerse dagen?
> -Het is toch een verstikking, ik hoef alleen naar je te kijken en krijg het al warm. Weet je zeker dat je dit uit geloofsovertuiging doet?
> 
> Wollah om gek van te worden. Maar ja, that`s life. En die hollandiejen zullen zich dom blijven gedragen. Maar meid ben blij dat je het een goed stuk vond maar ik ben nu nieuwschierig naar jou. Ik wist niet dat je getrouwd was en ook nog een kind had. Vertel????
> 
> Kus,
> ...


  :blozen:  Er valt niet echt veel over mezelf te vertellen. Ik ben 25 en gelukkig getrouwd, heb een schattig dochtertje van 1 jaar en 5 maanden die af en toe et bloed onder mijn nagels vandaan kan halen  :maf2:  en ik ben nu zwanger van de tweede.  :Smilie:  Dat was het.

En nu jij.  :nijn:

----------


## aitoezintje_15

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh :| wajouu jou verhaaal doet gwn machallah echt prachtigg ..!! helemaaal flieft  :Iluvu:  en laat ons niet al te lang wachten op een geweldig vervolgje ..  :grote grijns:  loev yoe ma3a salama hbibaa eneg  :zwaai:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door mgiemsa_ 
> * Er valt niet echt veel over mezelf te vertellen. Ik ben 25 en gelukkig getrouwd, heb een schattig dochtertje van 1 jaar en 5 maanden die af en toe et bloed onder mijn nagels vandaan kan halen  en ik ben nu zwanger van de tweede.  Dat was het.
> 
> En nu jij. *


Hahah okeej dan, echt leuk joh. Mabrouk met je zwangerschap !!! Allahiekemer Beghir Insaallah...

Ja ik, wat valt er over mij te vertellen.. hahah.. Hmmm Nou ik word over een maandje 18, ik zit nog op school. Examenjaar van me Havo die ik in twee jaar doe. En verder werk ik daarnaast. 

Ben gelukkige tante van 7 kleine schatjes en nummer 8 is in aankomst.. Over een maandje Insaallah. En ja ik denk dat wel gebleken is hoe gek ik op kinderen ben en dat zij de meeste tijd van me innemen... Ewa dat was het...

Maar echt leuk dat een getrouwde dame en moeder mijn verhaal leest. Echt leuk  :gechoqueerd:  

Nou vandaag helaas geen vervolg.. Morgen Insaallah...
Dus tot gauw...

Dikke zoen,
Faat

----------


## amdaf

Hey Faatje

Ik ben er weer.
Ik heb je vorige verhaal ook gevolgd en ben blij dat er een vervolg komt op "Hij is een deel van mij".
Laat de vervolgjes maar komen en verwen ons maar goed.
Tbarkalla7 7liek

BisouFadje

----------


## TAMSOEMT

Ik wil een heeeeeeeeeeel lang vervolgje!!!!!!!!!

----------


## laila_habibi

ga snel verder meidd is echt een mooi verhaal tbarkalah

----------


## *MissyN*

Ga gauw verder..kan niet wachten op een vervolgje.. 
 :hihi:   :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:   :haha:   :grote grijns:   :ergleuk:   :grote grijns:   :haha:   :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:   :hihi:

----------


## orka-ogen

PRACHTIG

IK VERHEUG ME EROP EEN VERVOLG TELEZEN
GEWOON SUPER

IK HEB ER GEEN WOORDEN VOOR

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Een week later...  

_Hoofdstuk 4_  

Ik ben aan het winkelen met Yasmina als mijn telefoon weer overgaat. 
"Fatiha nee, we zijn net 5 minuten alleen. Kan die telefoon niet eventjes uit?" Sipjes kijkt ze me aan. 
"Sorry schat, je weet hoe het is met mijn werk. Ik moet opnemen." Teleurgesteld duikt ze dan de paskamer in. 

Ik neem op en krijg een hysterische en huilende Ouacima aan de lijn. 
"Dit is gewoon het lot, ik mag niet met hem trouwen. Alles gaat fout !!! Mijn Henna-meisje heeft me in de steek gelaten en mijn dj is niet te bereiken, zelfs mijn negaffa vraagt nu meer dan de afgesproken prijs. Fatiha ik blaas de bruiloft af, dit is gewoon voorbestemd." Ik probeer haar te kalmeren met het tegenovergestelde als effect. 
"Ouacima, er is niks aan de hand. Haal adem, alles is goed te maken. Neem geen overhaaste beslissingen. Waar ben je? Dan kom ik naar je toe." Snikkend verteld ze me dat ze onderweg is naar Reda om de bruiloft af te blazen. Ik vraag haar ommekeer te maken maar ze lijkt vastbesloten. 
"Ouacima ik beloof je, de bruiloft zal perfect verlopen, laat mij mijn werk doen, luister naar me, rijd naar mijn zaak ik tref je daar, dan zullen we het er uitgebreid over hebben okeej?"" Even is het stil aan de andere kant van de lijn. Maar snel daarna hoor ik een korte `okeej`. Opgelucht haal ik adem en neem afscheid. 

Ik loop snel naar Yasmina., en voordat ik wat kan zeggen tegen haar is zij me voor. 
"Ga maar, ik red me wel. Het is tenslotte je werk." Schuldig kijk ik haar aan. 
"Weet je het zeker?" Stil knikt ze naar me. Ik plant een kus op haar wang en beloof het snel goed te maken. Ik verlaat de winkel en loop naar een parkeerterrein waar ik in mijn auto stap. Ik rij zo snel mogelijk naar mijn zaak.... 


Bij binnenkomst is ze nog nergens te bekennen. Wat mij de tijd geeft meteen een Henna-meisje voor haar te zoeken. Chaimae, mijn collega ziet me druk aan de telefoon. Ze helpt een klant en daarna komt ze meteen op me af, waar ik eigenlijk al bang voor was. 
"Je had toch vrij vandaag? Wat doe je hier?" Zonder op te kijken noteer ik een nummer en neem afscheid van Rachida. Wanneer ik een ander nummer probeer te draaien haalt Chaimae de telefoon uit mijn handen.
"Faat, waarom doe je dit? En ja je bent mijn baas maar dan nog mag ik ook tegen je zeggen dat je een echte workaholic bent. Vertrouw je het soms niet?" Lachend kijk ik haar aan, en neem de telefoon weer van haar af.
"Schattebout, ik zou in Marokko wonen en de zaak aan jullie met een gerust hart kunnen overlaten. En ja ik ben verslaafd aan mijn werk maar dat is omdat ik het leuk vind en het gezellig is in jullie bijzijn. Ik moet een bruidje kunnen geruststellen vandaar dat ik hier toch vandaag ben. Dus gekkie, ga aan het werk jallah. Ik red me wel, maak je geen zorgen over mij." Bedenkend kijkt ze me aan maar als ze omkijkt naar een huilende Ouacima die binnen komt gaat ze gauw weer aan het werk.

Ik neem Ouacima mee naar een keuken achter en schenk koffie voor haar in. Ik probeer haar te kalmeren en te vertellen dat ik zo andere mensen voor haar kan regelen.
"Zelfs een week voor mijn bruiloft?" Ik knik naar haar.
"Al was het een uur voordat je je in de zaal moest vertonen. Lieverd, daarvoor heb je me toch ingehuurd. Het komt allemaal goed. Je houdt van Reda, dat is toch de reden waarom je dit wilt doorzetten??" Beschaamd knikte ze naar me. Ze veegt haar tranen weg en schenkt me een snelle glimlach. Blijkbaar moest er alleen iemand zijn die haar daaraan kon herinneren.
"Ik moet me schamen, echt, zo ben ik nou altijd. Meteen iets opgeven." Ik sloeg mijn arm om haar schouder.
"Lieverd, het is volkomen begrijpelijk. Je hebt je nog groot gehouden, ik heb genoeg bruidjes gehad die door de zenuwen alles gingen afblazen of uitstellen. De zenuwen horen erbij, geloof me. Je zult als een prinses je ouderlijk huis verlaten en de rest van je leven zal Reda je als een prinses op zijn handen dragen. Daar ben ik van overtuigd." Een brok vestigt zich in mijn keel. Weer dat gevoel iets te missen in mijn leven.
Ze plant een dikke kus op mijn wang en bedankt me. Glimlachend zeg ik haar dat ik zo terugkom, om alles te regelen.

Ik loop naar de zaak en haal haar map voor de bruiloft tevoorschijn. Wanneer ik weer naar haar toeloop tref ik haar aan de telefoon. Ik merk algauw dat ze met Reda zit te praten. Ik ga alvast zitten en haal het contract met de negaffa tevoorschijn. Zelfs wanneer je een contract opstelt met Marokkanen schijnen ze zich nog niet aan de afspraken te kunnen houden. 

Terwijl Ouacima nog aan de telefoon is bel ik de negaffa op. Ik krijg haar aan de lijn en meteen walg ik van haar schijnheiligheid. Ik vraag haar wat de bedoeling is van haar eis. Meteen vertelt ze me dat het op een misverstand berust. Opgelucht haal ik adem maar voor de zekerheid herinner ik haar aan het contract. Ze verzekerd me dat ik haar kan vertrouwen. En algauw neem ik dus afscheid van haar.


Afwachtend had Ouacima me aangekeken.
"Lieverd, het berustte op een misverstand volgens haar. We geven haar een nieuwe kans. Mocht het zo zijn dat ze niet komt opdagen heb ik nog genoeg dames die ik meteen die dag voor je kan regelen. Is dat goed?" Met een grote glimlach bedankt ze me wederom.
"Je hoeft me niet te bedanken, hier ben ik toch voor?"


Gelukkig verliep het die middag vlekkeloos. Ik vond een ander Henna-meisje van wie ik zeker wist dat ze zou komen opdagen. De Dj was er even tussenuit hoorde ik van haar zusje vandaar dat ze niet te bereiken was. Op de bruiloft zou ze ook gewoon aanwezig zijn. 
Ze verliet mijn zaak met een grote glimlach op haar gezicht. Toen ik haar uitzwaaide was ik blij dat ze gerustgesteld was. Volgende week zou ze Insaallah als een gelukkig bruidje een nieuw leven beginnen. Alhamdoellilah. 

Reda belde mij die avond op. Meteen vertelde hij me hoe dankbaar ik was haar van die belachelijke idee te hebben geholpen, de bruiloft af te zeggen. Ik legde hem uit dat het normaal was dat een bruidje zo zenuwachtig was. Ze zouden in die stressende dagen in staat zijn een hele heisa maken om de kleinste dingen. Het werd een tijd stil en ik merkte dat hij wat wilde zeggen.
"Reda, zeg het eens. Ik weet dat je ergens mee zit." Ik hoorde hem diep zuchten. En ik wachtte af.
"Faat, ik ben zo dankbaar dat ik je weer ben tegengekomen. Je hebt me weer doen inzien hoe belangrijk een persoon voor je kan zijn. Fatiha, echt waar. Je hebt zoveel voor me gedaan, soms zonder het zelf te beseffen. Ik zou me geen betere schoonzus kunnen wensen, en misschien is het fout van me zo te denken, maar ik hoop ergens toch dat het uiteindelijk goed komt met jou en Mohammed." Stil luisterde ik naar zijn woorden. Wederom voelde ik de vlinders in me buik opwekken en dat alleen door zijn naam te horen. Ik weet niet wat ik tegen Reda moet zeggen dus hou ik me stil.

"Faat, ik heb hem gesproken. Ik heb hem niet durven vertellen over jou, bang voor zijn reactie. Aan het einde van ons gesprek vertelde hij me dat hij niet op de bruiloft aanwezig zal zijn. Toen ik hem om een duidelijke reden vroeg, zei hij me dat hij het niet kon doordat de herinneringen nog te vers waren. Ik heb hem proberen over te halen natuurlijk, maar het is me niet gelukt. Ik wilde je dit laten weten misschien dat jij dan ook met een gerust hart aanwezig zal zijn en daarnaast je werk kan doen."

In stilte huilde ik. Hij hield nog van me... Hij hield nog steeds van me, anders was dit na al die jaren niet moeilijk voor hem geweest. Reda begreep uit mijn stilte dat ik liever niet wilde praten dus probeerde hij het gesprek te beeindigen.
"Faat, ik ga maar ophangen, welterusten en insaallah tot gauw. Het spijt me als je door mij je verleden weer naar boven komt. Ik weet dat je probeert verder te gaan, dus het spijt me." Voordat hij ophing wilde ik toch nog wat zeggen.
"Reda, het verleden zal me altijd blijven achtervolgen, het is niet jou schuld. Het is okeej, choukran voor je lieve woorden en ja, insaallah tot gauw." Wanneer ik de kiestoon hoor lopen de tranen weer over mijn wangen. Ik weet niet of het was omdat ik Mohammed en onze tijden samen zo miste, of dat het was omdat ik teleurgesteld ben geraakt doordat hij niet aanwezig zou zijn volgende week... 

Ik verzekerde mezelf die avond dat het beter was. Jarenlang deden we ons best elkaar te vergeten, we moesten niet opgeven, we moesten allebei vechten om door te gaan met onze leven, al was dat, zonder elkaar....   


Thanx voor de geweldigde reacties, die geven mij elke keer weer de moed verder te gaan... Insaallah spreek ik jullie gauw, en binnekort, volgende week alweer, beginnen mijn examens. 
Insaallah zal ik in die tijd genoeg vervolgjes hebben geschreven om jullie toch niet in de steek te laten... Dit vervolg heeft ook een paar dagen op zich laten wachten, sorry hiervoor....

Dikke zoen,
Faat

----------


## mister ho

Je moet echt een boek schrijven Faatje want je hebt talent ga zo door.

----------


## ladyke

:regie:  Woeeeeeeeeeehoeeeeeeeeeeeeee

ga vlug verderrr

sorry ben een stille fan

daarom dat je niet altijd mijn reacties leest

maar geloof me vrij, ik ben hier elke dag om te zien of jij al een vervolgje klaar hebt  :grote grijns:  en blijf hier tot het einde

daarom hoop ik ook dat je zo gaat blijven verder doen het einde (en liefst een leuke en mooie) van je verhaal  :knipoog:  

laat alles goed komen faatje, dan kan ik weer gerust slapen  :strik:  

groetjes ladyke

----------


## faaaatje

heey dingetje van me

Alles goed met je, je hebt nu een zware periode maar met jou slimheid gaat het jou zeker lukken. Hoop dat je al je toetsen behaald en insha'allah je diploma. Maar dat lukt je makkelijk

Sorry schatje dat ik zo laat reageer, ewa je weet ikke met me drukke leventje :tong uitsteken:  heb niet altijd tijd om te reageren hihihi

Lieverdd leer goed voor je toetsen en daarna plaats je een "vervolg" waga..

insha'allah komt alles goed:d :grote grijns: 

Boussa jouw dingetje






* Ik geloof in jou* 








Hou van je

----------


## *MissyN*

Succes Met je Examens...
Hopelijk gaat alles goed..
...... SUCCES .....

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Ik zal gauw reageren op de reacties eerst heb ik geweldige nieuws te melden...:

Ik mag van geluk spreken, ben weer tante geworden, ditmaal van een gezonde jongetje Hamdoellilah... Het is de Achtste keer maar nog voelt het alsof ik weer tante ben voor het eerst...   


Insaallah tot gauw...

Kus,
Faatje

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Aah wat leuk!! Proficiat!
Dat Allah hem mag beschermen tegen het kwaad! 
Echt leuk voor je meid!
Dikke kus ik

----------


## Laitje

Gefeliciteerd meid  :party:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Paar dagen later... 

Ik belde aan bij Halima. Tarik deed open, iets waar ik al bang voor was. Zonder me te groeten liet hij me binnen. Waarom hij me na al die jaren nog niet heeft vergeven kon ik niet begrijpen. In de gang blijf ik staan terwijl hij de woonkamer inloopt. Algauw springen zijn kinderen op me af. Eentje hangt aan mijn been terwijl de ander in mijn tas loopt te graaien. Lachend haal ik snoepjes tevoorschijn waarmee ze een tijdje zoet zijn.
"Jullie moeten jullie speelgoed opruimen had ik gezegd, laat Fatiha met rust.." Glimlachend keek ik Halima aan. 
"Mahlies, je weet heb altijd snoepjes bij me want kom overal kleintjes tegen." Ze gaf me de gebruikelijke vier kussen en vroeg hoe het ging.
"Alhamdullilah het gaat goed. Ik heb je lang niet gezien. Je ziet er goed uit." Ze vraagt me verder te komen maar ik blijf staan.
"Ik moet nog veel doen, zou je alstublieft die vlag voor me willen pakken?" Bedenkend kijkt ze me aan. Ze weet hoe het met mij en Tarik zit toch heeft ze het nooit leuk gevonden dat we zo met elkaar omgingen, als vreemden. En dat na alles wat we hebben meegemaakt. Ze knikt begrpijpend en loopt dan weg. Zuchtend ga ik op de trap zitten.

De spiegel tegenover me verraadt hoe moe ik ben. De wallen zijn er weer en niet te vergeten zijn er overal kleine puistjes door de stress. De bruiloft zal over twee dagen plaatsvinden en nog moest er genoeg worden geregeld. 

Halima komt algauw terug en opgelucht neem ik de tas van haar aan. 
"Choukran, ik zal hem gauw terugbrengen." 
"Graag gedaan lieverd. Hou hem zolang je wil, het is niet zo dat ik nog een keer trouw en dus die vlag nodig heb." Ik moet lachen om haar opmerking.
"Maar dat ze die vlag wil zeg, tegenwoordig doen ze dat niet eens meer." Ik knik bevestigend naar haar.
"Dat kopt, tegenwoordig willen ze dat niet meer. Maar zij vond het een noodzakelijke traditie die erbij moest. Voor bij de Henna, en als ze wordt opgehaald enzo. Maar moehim, in elk geval bedankt, je hoort gauw van me." Ik neem afscheid en algauw loop ik over straat. Ik heb mijn auto een eindje verderop geparkeerd dus moest ik nog een eind lopen.

Een giechelend kindje trekt mijn aandacht. Een man zet hem op een muur en vangt hem steeds op wanneer die er vanaf springt. Glimlachend bekijk ik het tafereel. Het jongetje kan alleen maar lachen en heeft de grootste lol. Automatisch verschijnt er een glimlach op mijn gezicht. 

Even blijf ik staan. Mijn gedachtens nemen me terug naar het verleden. Dat muurtje, er is iets met dat muurtje. Het beeld waarin ik samen met Mohammed tegen een muur aanzit verschijnt voor me ogen. Ik herinner het me weer. Hoe kon ik het ook vergeten, het muurtje dat was de plek waar ik voor het eerst zijn lippen op de mijne mocht voelen. Alsof ik gestuurd wordt loop ik er heen. Het jongetje loopt inmiddels weg en zijn vader schenkt me een snelle glimlach.

Ik ga in dezelfde houding zitten als die bewuste dag. Ik laat mijn gedachtes me weer meenemen en opnieuw herbeleef ik die dag.....

_Na een tijdje stopte we bij een muurtje en schuilde erachter. Langzaam kwamen we weer op adem. Ik keek hem aan.
"Gaat het wel?" Hij knikte. Ik bracht mijn hand naar zijn gezicht en streek over zijn wang.
"Weet je het zeker?" vroeg ik weer. Hij glimlachtte en legde toen ook zijn hand op de mijne. Ik trok mijn hand snel weg en met een rood hoofd draaide ik me om. Ik hoorde hem nog hijgen. Ik zag hem in zijn zak graaien. Opeens hield hij mijn telefoon naar boven. 
"Deze was je vergeten" Ik pakte mijn telefoon aan en bedankte hem. 
"Trouwens mijn nummer is het laatst gekozen nummer, voor het geval je me nodig hebt ooit, of om gewoon te praten." Ik lachtte naar hem en wilde weer opstaan, maar hij trok me weer terug waardoor ik op zijn schoot terechtkwam. Zijn ogen werden weer groot en zijn gezicht weer bleek, hij pakte me opeens bij me middel en verzette me. 
"Het doet nog steeds pijn" zei hij met moeite toen hij zag dat ik hem verbaasd aankeek. Beschaamd keek ik weer de andere kant op, zijn handen lagen nog steeds op mijn middel. En op een of andere manier wilde ik eigenlijk ook niet dat hij ze weghaalde. 

Na een lange stilte en bijgekomen van het rennen, keek ik hem weer aan. 
"Dank je wel voor het helpen en lief dat je me achterna bent gekomen." zei ik. 
"Geen dank, ik kan een leuke dame, niet alleen over straat laten lopen als het laat is en al helemaal niet wanneer deze dame bang is en zelfs huilt, zo zie je maar zo een erge klootzak ben ik niet" antwoorde hij. 
"Okeej, je hebt gelijk, ik had je geen klootzak moeten noemen, ik had helemaal niet tegen je moeten uitvallen toen je me je hulp aanbood, en het spijt me vreselijk dat ik de verkeerde jongen in zijn zwakke punt trapte, kun je me nu dan loslaten zodat ik weg kan gaan?" Vroeg ik vriendelijk. Hij begon te lachen.
"Nou eigenlijk, wil ik zo een leuke, lieve en charmante en vooral pittige dame niet laten gaan." Ik begon te lachen maar bloosde wel door zijn woorden. Hij klonk leuk en lief maar toch was er iets aan hem wat ik niet kon plaatsen. Ik pakte zijn armen en haalde ze van me middel af. Ik wilde wederom opstaan maar hij trok me weer terug zodat ik nu gevaarlijk dicht bij hem zat. Net als die ene dag, waren het onze lippen die zich naar elkaar toe trokken. Terwijl ik van zijn ogen genoot die door de lantaarnpaal waaronder we zaten glinsterde opende ik mijn mond om wat te zeggen.
"Doet het nu geen pijn meer??" , Hij legde zijn armen weer om mijn middel.
"Je hebt me hard geraakt, maar ik overleef het wel, net zoals mijn hart het zal overleven omdat de vrouw van me dromen me daar nog harder heeft geraakt, en...." . Ik leg mijn vinger op zijn lippen, ik wil hem niet meer horen wil alleen een ding van hem. Ik sluit mijn ogen, en alsof die weet wat ik wil voel ik een seconde later zijn lippen op de mijne, teder en vol overgave kust hij me. Het verlangen naar hem wordt groter en groter. Zwevend geniet ik van het moment, van mijn allereerste kus...... 

Het lijkt een eeuwigheid te duren en eigenlijk wil ik helemaal niet dat het eindigt, maar als er een auto langsrijd sta ik meteen weer met beide benen op de grond. Ik trek mezelf snel terug en sta binnen no time op. Mijn lippen tintelen nog na en geschrokken van mezelf kijk ik om me heen en dan weer naar hem. Met een grote glimlach zie ik hem naar me kijken. 
"Ik..ehh.. ik moet gaan" Breng ik er met moeite uit. Duizelig door de gebeurtenis ervoor, kijk ik hem weer met grote ogen aan, stuntelig probeert hij dan op te staan, maar dan ren ik zonder wat te zeggen weg..._ 

Ik word uit mijn gedachtens gehaald door iemand die naast me komt zitten. Verschrikt kijk ik op. Tarik`s ogen doorboorde de mijne. Ik kijk de andere kant op niet wetend hoe ik op deze situatie moet reageren.
"Grappig, dat ik je hier aantref net als die dag, alleen nu zonder man aan je zijde. Of nou ja, onder jou, gezien het feit dat je op zijn schoot zat." Beschaamd luister ik naar zijn woorden. 

Wat had ik veel respect voor hem. Hij was net een vader voor me, ik kon moeilijk tegen hem ingaan. Ik moest lachen om mezelf. Hoe ik hier zat, een volwassen vrouw. Een vrouw die al jarenlang zelf uitmaakte wat ze deed, en nu? Nu, zat ze zich te schamen tegenover haar neef.
"Vind je dat grappig Fatiha?" Ik knikte.
"Weet je, ik moet wel blijven lachen, anders overleef ik het niet Tarik." Hij stond op en ging tegenover me staan.
"Fatiha, zeg me eerlijk. Zou je je familie laten vallen voor hem." Ik knikte zonder hem aan te kijken. 

Het was de waarheid. Ik hield van hem, ik zou alles kunnen opgeven. Hoe vaak heb ik mezelf ervan beschuldigd niet voor hem te hebben gevochten. Dat ik alles anders zou hebben gedaan als ik de tijd kon terugdraaien. Zolang ik bij hem was, zou ik gelukkig zijn.
"Je bent niet te geloven. Zelfs na al die keren dat hij je keihard heeft laten vallen. Hij heeft altijd voor zijn familie gekozen en jij?? Jij bent gewoon blind, zelfs na al die jaren." Ik stond op en wilde weglopen. Ik had geen zin in een preek. Hij pakte me vast en dus draaide ik me om.

"Kijk naar me Tarik. Ik moet dagelijks opstaan met een gebroken hart. Elke morgen moet ik mezelf dwingen uit bed te stappen. Ik ben ongelukkig Tarik, zonder zijn liefde ben ik zo ongelukkig. Zelfs met mijn familieleden om me heen. Zelfs met mijn werk, vrienden, kleintjes om me heen. Zonder hem ben ik niks.. Waarom begrijp je dat niet? Waarom kun je niet begrijpen dat ik mijn zielsverwant, mijn ware had gevonden, en dat hij alleen van me is afgenomen door onze omgeving. Niet eens door onszelf." Hij liet me los en even was hij stil.

"Fatiha, waar is hij? Waar is degene die je je zielsverwant noemt? Waarom heeft hij zijn familie niet opgegeven als jij het er wel voor over had? Waar is de jongen die dit van jou vroeg terwijl hij het zelf nooit heeft gedaan?" Ik schudde ongelovig met mijn hoofd.

"Dat heeft hij nooit van me gevraagd. En ik heb hem nooit laten kiezen tussen mij of zijn moeder. Ik kon het niet over mijn hart verkrijgen. Ik begrijp als geen ander hoe belangrijk een moeder voor iemand is. Ik wilde de boosdoener niet zijn, ja uiteindelijk wilde hij het zelf. Maar nog kon ik het niet. Ik wilde niet dat we ooit op een punt zouden komen dat hij me ervan zou beschuldigen, dat ik zijn familie van hem had afgenomen. Maar Tarik, als hij nu voor mijn neus zou staan, zou ik me spullen pakken en met hem mijn leven delen. Ik heb van mijn verleden geleerd en ik kan nu met zekerheid zeggen, voor hem zou ik alles opgeven. Voor Mohammed zou ik vechten tot het eind, voor hem zou ik mijn leven geven..."

Ongelovig keek hij me aan, met moeite kon hij inzien dat ik het meende. Een tijdlang hebben we er gestaan en uiteindelijk heeft hij zich omgedraaid en zonder wat te zeggen is hij weggelopen. De tranen die over mijn wangen liepen veegde ik weg en gauw stapte ik naar mijn auto. Er waren nu andere dingen waar ik me op moest concentreren. Het leven ging immers door....    


Pffff nou hoop dat die goed genoeg is... 

Kus,
Faat

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Zo mooi, zo prachtig, zo, zo... geen woorden voor!!!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door mister ho_ 
> *Je moet echt een boek schrijven Faatje want je hebt talent ga zo door.*


Een mannelijke lezer, ik voel me gevleid  :blozen:  
Choukran voor je compliment en hoop dat je het verhaal blijft volgen..

Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door ladyke_ 
> * Woeeeeeeeeeehoeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> ga vlug verderrr
> 
> sorry ben een stille fan
> 
> daarom dat je niet altijd mijn reacties leest
> 
> ...


Ik herinner me jou nog geel goed, je las mijn eerste verhaal ook...
Ik ben blij dat je het leuk vind om te lezen en dat je insaallah het verhaal zult blijven volgen... Ik doe me best zoveel mogelijk vervolgjes neer te zetten, en meid maak je geen zorgen, je zult gerust kunnen slapen :Smilie: 

Kus,
Faat

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door faaaatje_ 
> *heey dingetje van me
> 
> Alles goed met je, je hebt nu een zware periode maar met jou slimheid gaat het jou zeker lukken. Hoop dat je al je toetsen behaald en insha'allah je diploma. Maar dat lukt je makkelijk
> 
> Sorry schatje dat ik zo laat reageer, ewa je weet ikke met me drukke leventje heb niet altijd tijd om te reageren hihihi
> 
> Lieverdd leer goed voor je toetsen en daarna plaats je een "vervolg" waga..
> 
> ...




Aaah lieverd, zo lief  :tranen:  
Zelfs na het slechte nieuws dat ik gisteravond heb ontvangen in verband met mijn examens vrolijkt jou bericht me echt op... Choukran schatje..

Inderdaad `alles komt goed...` Ik moet toch in mijn eigen woorden blijven geloven :Smilie:  Nou liefje hoop dat alles goed met iedereen is, geef je mama en Selwa een dikke zoen...

Veel liefs,
Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Verder bedank ik iedereen betreft het succes wensen voor mijn examens !!! Insaallah zal ik met een goed gevoel naar Marokko kunnen vertrekken...

Ook de felicitaties die ik heb ontvangen waardeer ik ontzettend... Die kleine mormels ook, die kleintjes kunnen alles bij mij goed maken.
Ik voel me blij te zeggen dat ik een Trotse Tante ben... Alhamdoullilah...

Jullie zien het, zelfs in mijn ondertekening heb ik het veranderd..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Moet je nagaan als ik zelf een kind heb gekregen, hoe ik dan zal reageren...  :hihi: 

Nou, insaallah tot gauw allemaal... 

Dikke smak,
Faat

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

wilieieiei egt erg......
ewa zinaa ga je nog verder....ben heel benieud naar nieuwe vervolg
eeey is dit waargebeurd???? :kusgrijs:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> * Zoals jullie zien, wordt het verhaal vervolgd.
> Dit heb ik besloten door vele fans en mijn dierbare maatje Fatima aan wie ik ook het gedicht en titel te danken heb.
> 
> Laat ik duidelijk maken dat dit verhaal niet gebaseerd is op de werkelijkheid, dus niet waargebeurd is. 
> Misschien dat weinig scenes echt zijn voorgekomen. 
> 
> Moehim ik wens jullie veel leesplezier, en neem vooral de moeite een reactie te plaatsen.
> 
> ...

----------


## *MissyN*

sorry dat ik zo laat reageer maar 
nog gefeliciteerd met je kleine neefje  :nijn:   :party:  ..Proficiat...  :party:  

en je verhaal is weer zo mooi..
lijkt steeds dat hij nog mooier word,
terwijl ieder stukje ervoor al te mooi is om waar te zijn.. :wow:

----------


## orka-ogen

Prachtig, zoals altijd.

dat je talent hebt hoef ik niet te herhalen.

veel succes voor je examens, doe het goed.

je trouwe fans wachten wel op jou.

allah y 3aouen

----------


## TAMSOEMT

FAAAAAAAAAAT je bent echt super goed!!!

ga gauw verder!!

----------


## laila_habibi

ga snel verder meiddd

----------


## aitoezintje_15

je doet het SUPER ..!! meid ga gauw verder en veel suc6 verder met je examens hoop dat je ze goed afsluit you go girl ..:goedzo: ma3a salama  :zwaai:

----------


## Fallen Madonna

Het magische van het schrijven, is dat zij erin slaagt ons heimwee te doen krijgen naar iets dat we nooit hebben gekend of ...
ooit hebben gekend!

Jouw verhalen zijn in twee woorden te omschrijven: heerlijk melancholisch! 

Jij bent in twee woorden te omschrijven: onmisbare talent!

Doe zo voort, lieverd!

Groetjes!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Fallen Madonna_ 
> *Het magische van het schrijven, is dat zij erin slaagt ons heimwee te doen krijgen naar iets dat we nooit hebben gekend of ...
> ooit hebben gekend!
> 
> Jouw verhalen zijn in twee woorden te omschrijven: heerlijk melancholisch! 
> 
> Jij bent in twee woorden te omschrijven: onmisbare talent!
> 
> Doe zo voort, lieverd!
> ...


Thanx  :blozen:  

Voor de andere lady`s ook allemaal bedankt voor de reacties.
Sorry dat het zolang heeft geduurd. Er zijn wat persoonlijke probleempjes geweest de afgelopen tijd die invloed hadden op dit verhaal. 

Natuurlijk zit ik ook met mijn examens, zaterdag geboortefeestje van me neefje en natuurlijk vele andere dingen...

Vandaag is het dan zover, ik heb tijd voor jullie gemaakt... En ik ga dus gewoon door met schrijven ongeacht de negatieve reacties die ik heb ontvangen enz...

Dikke zoen,
Faat

Ps: Ik ga meteen aan de gang, dus stay tuned...

----------


## ladyke

[GLOW=silver]I'll Be Waitingg  :verliefd:  

ja Faatje, Incha'Allah zal het geboortefeestje een groot succes kennen.
en Moge Allah (swt) ons allemaal helpen bij de examens.

Doe maar rustig verder met je verhaal wanneer je tijd hebt.

Geloof me vrij, we zullen altijd komen kijken of er een vervolgje is. 

Ma3a Salama[/GLOW]

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 5_ 

Het was weer zover. Fatima en ik hadden weer eens een zinloze discussie. We zaten in de auto onderweg naar de henna van Ouacima. Ze ratelde door om haar standpunt goed naar voren te brengen. Zo ging het nou altijd. Ik probeerde haar stil te krijgen door haar gelijk te geven, met het tegengestelde als effect. Ik liet haar dus maar praten en richtte me op het verkeer.

Een inhalende Bmw trok mijn aandacht. Als vanzelf krijg ik een flash-back. Hoe hij mijn handen van de cd-speler probeert te halen. Hoe hij me kietelde terwijl ik me lachend van zijn handen probeerde te bevrijden en hem zeg dat hij op het verkeer moet letten. Hoe hij me in zijn auto rijlessen heeft gegeven. Hoe hij af en toe keihard gas gaf om dan in lachen uit te barsten als hij de angst in mijn ogen zag. Dat ik hem dan bang aan bleef kijken omdat ik wist dat hij me vervolgens in zijn armen zou nemen om me te vertellen en te laten voelen dat ik veilig bij hem was.

Een glimlach sierde automatisch mijn gezicht door de herinnering aan die tijden. 
Zonder dat ik het doorhad probeerde ik de auto bij te houden. Wanneer ik hem schijn te herkennen slaat mijn hart een slag over. Hij was het, hij zat in die auto. Terwijl ik me het volgende moment bedacht wat ik moest gaan doen, en me voorstelde hoe ik hem weer zou zien was het de oorverdovende schreeuw van Fatima die me terug op aarde bracht. Ik drukte op de rem en Fatima sloeg naar voren. Van de schrik begon ze te hyperventileren. Die schijtluis ook altijd. Ik probeerde haar te kalmeren. 
"Faat, niks aan de hand, haal normaal adem. Kijk, ik rij weer." Langzaam kwam ze weer op adem. Er was niks aan de hand, ik had alleen de auto voor me niet zien remmen. Maar gelukkig hadden we een auto-ongeluk kunnen vermijden. Ik maakte me zorgen om Fatima die me al meteen duidelijk begon te maken wat ze van me vond.

"Je bent zo afwezig de laatste tijd, Faat ik wil nog kinderen met Faysal, ik wil nog leven. Dus laat me dat dan ook. Jij word echt nog mijn dood, dit is zeker niet de eerste keer deze week." Ik had me alweer gericht op de Bmw naast mij, een man schonk me een glimlach. Teleurgesteld haalde ik hem in. Hij was het niet....

Het was zeker niet de eerste keer dat ik dacht hem ergens te zien. Ik hoefde maar dezelfde kledingstuk, auto, of iets anders te zien dat hij ook had en ik dacht dat hij het ook was. Overal leek ik hem te herkennen en wederom was gebleken dat het gevaarlijk kon zijn. 

De rest van de rit zorgde Fatima ervoor dat ik geen enkele persoon, auto of paal miste. Miskina, ze was zo bezorgd. Gelukkig parkeerde ik algauw voor het ouderlijk huis van Ouacima.

Terwijl ik de spullen moeizaam uit de auto laadde, probeerde Fatima aan te bellen. Maar door de muziek die we al van buiten hoorde kregen we in de gaten dat de kans klein was dat ze de deurbel zouden horen.

Er parkeert een auto naast de mijne en ik ben blij Reda te zien. Hij komt op me af en omhelst me stevig. Waar ik de knuffel aan had verdiend wist ik niet, dus vragend had ik hem aangekeken. Hij negeerde mijn blik volkomen en stelde me voor aan de drie jongens achter hem. Twee vrienden en het broertje van Ouacima. 

Even later liepen we dus naar binnen terwijl de heren me hielpen met de spullen. We werden hartelijk verwelkomd en het feest was duidelijk allang begonnen. Ik hield me met mijn werk bezig zonder in de gaten te hebben dat iemand me de hele tijd zit aan te kijken. 

Ik voel me helemaal goed tussen de mensen, iedereen is vriendelijk tegen me en alle nichten, vriendinnen en zusjes van Ouacima beschouwen me als een goede vriendin. Fatima en ik hebben het dus ontzettend naar ons zin. Het mooiste vond ik te zien dat de tradities niet vergeten waren. En toen Ouacima uiteindelijk naar beneden kwam en ik haar zag liepen de tranen automatisch over mijn wangen. De witte kleed die ze over zich heen droeg, toen ze ging zitten op de witte en groene kleden en haar handen en voeten liet doen door haar zusje. Traditioneel, zoals het hoort.

Na een tijdje gaat het kleed af en komt haar schone, natuurlijke gezichtje tevoorschijn. De hoofddoek die ze naar achter heeft, terwijl er twee vlechtjes op haar schouders vallen doen me denken aan heel vroeger, hoe waarschijnlijk onze moeders het ook hebben gedaan. Er worden natuurlijk traditionele liederen gezongen die bij de Henna horen. De Adjuns komen tevoorschijn en de henna kan tot diep in de nacht doorgaan....

Ik hou het al snel voor gezien. De volgende dag moet ik immers vroeg opstaan. Er moest nog genoeg gedaan worden. Fatima was eerder op de avond al door Faysal op gehaald dus wanneer ik stiekem me jas aantrek om ook naar huis te gaan word ik door de moeder van Ouacima gezien.

"Waar ga je heen? Blijf, je moet nog niet gaan." Betrapt kijk ik haar aan.
"Smahlie, ik moet naar huis. Het was een fijne avond en insaallah morgen weer een geweldige dag. Geef Ouacima een dikke zoen van mij. En Gheltie, choukran voor je zorgen vanavond." Ze schenkt me een glimlach en vraagt me nog even te wachten. Ze verdwijnt in de keuken en ik weet meteen wat ik ga krijgen. Ik volg haar de keuken in.

"Nee tante, ik neem niks mee. Ik heb hier lekker gegeten." Alsof ze me niet heeft gehoord pakt ze wat broden en wat lekkere koekjes die ze in een zak stopt. Na een tijdje geeft ze me de zak aan.
"Ik kan het niet aannemen." Ze zegt niks, ze kijkt me alleen met een serieuze blik aan. Die blik die ik maar al te goed ken. Met een zucht neem ik de zak aan.
"Choukran, ik wou dat ik elke weekend voor een vrouw kan werken als jij." Ze geeft me de gebruikelijke vier kussen en wenst me een fijne avond. Vanuit de deuropening ziet Ouacima me staan, ik geef haar nog een handkus en ze schenkt me een grote glimlach terug. Ze zag er echt mooi uit. 

Genoeg voor vanavond, ik moest echt mijn bed induiken. Dus algauw sta ik buiten. Ik wil naar mijn auto lopen als me twee schimmen in de donkere nacht opvalt. Ik blijf even staan maar zijn geruststellende stem doet me verder lopen.
"Ik ben het Fatiha, ga je nu al naar huis?" Ik loop verder en bij mijn auto aangekomen doe ik de deuren open snel gooi ik me spullen op de achterbank.
"Ja Reda, morgen een grote dag. Jij moet trouwens ook gaan slapen, je rust heb je nodig. Bovendien krijg je Ouacima vandaag toch niet te zien." Ik hoor hem lachen. De persoon naast hem kon ik nog steeds niet zien, maar door haar lange haar merkte ik dat het een vrouw was.
"Oh en Reda, zet je wekker. Ik wil het risico niet lopen dat je je verslaapt." Hij begon weer te lachen, en de dame naast hem ook. Ik loop op hem af en geef hem een hand.
"Zie je morgen bruidegom." Hij pakt me hand en trekt me naar zich toe. Weer een dikke knuffel en dit keer vroeg ik me niet af waarom. Ik wil me omdraaien als het meisje me aanspreekt.
"Welterusten, insaallah tot morgen." Dan blijf ik stilstaan, en kijk haar recht in haar ogen aan.
"Ik durfde je deze avond niet aan te spreken, ik heb je aan het werk gezien, wilde je niet storen. Ik moet zeggen, petje af voor jou. Ouacima en Reda zijn hartstikke blij, laat staan morgen. Zal waarschijnlijk ook fantastisch verlopen." Op de een of andere manier hoor ik niet wat ze zegt. Ik kan haar alleen verbaasd aankijken. Hoe kon ik zijn zusje deze avond over het hoofd hebben gezien? Ze was er ook, en wat was ze veranderd. Ze leek net een nederlandse blonde meid. Misschien dat ik haar daarom over het hoofd heb gezien.

Ik heb geen zin met haar te praten, ben zo moe en de reis naar huis zat ik niet bepaald naar uit te kijken. Ik stap mijn auto in zonder nog meer te zeggen en rij weg. Ze was op me afgestapt maar Reda had haar tegengehouden. Ik wilde niks met haar te maken hebben, eigenlijk wilde ik niks met die hele familie te maken hebben, hoe kwam het dan dat ik toch elke keer naar ze toe werd getrokken???   


Hoop dat ik jullie hiermee even zoet heb gehouden...
Insaallah tot gauw...

Dikke zoen,
Faatje

----------


## ladyke

Wauw meid!

je overtreft jezelf altijd weer!

echt mooi vervolgje  :grote grijns: 

ga zo snel mogelijk weer verder als je kunt  :knipoog: 

i'll stay tuned! Doei  :staart:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Tbak'allah 3hlek. Ik kan geen genoeg krijgen van je verhaal. Iedere dag zit ik weer achter mijn pc, in de hoop dat je weer een vervolgje hebt achtergelaten....
Dat je het geweldig doet, weet je nu vast en zeker wel. Ga zo snel mogelijk verder!

x-IK*Leyla...

----------


## *MissyN*

Zo mooi...  :duim:  echt top...
meid je doet het weer prachtig
thnx meid voor je vervolgje..
heel veel succes met je examens..

oowh een ding..het kan misschien niet echt zijn...maar iedere regel beleef je echt..gewoon door je talent..en het is echt geen fictie..Als je had gezegt dit is waargebeurd..ik had je terplekke gelooft...  :duim:  gewoon waanzinnig mooi geschreven zoals iedere vervolgje die je schrijft

----------


## mgiemsa

:wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  


Eindelijk, ik heb dit verhaal echt gemist. Ik hoop dat je nu heeeel veeeeel vervolgjes voor ons zult typen!!  :Wink:

----------


## TAMSOEMT

Faaat! als je niet gauw die bruiloft afmaakt kom ik je persoonlijk opzoeken!!  :corcky:  ik wil een mega vervolg!


kusssss je trouwe fan!

----------


## aitoezintje_15

moooooooooooooii verv0lgjee thnQ dat je tog nog in verband met je examens hebt kunne tikke we wachten vol spanning op een geweldige vervolgje van je en wanneer gaat fatiha mohamed nou zien ..????:P  :hihi:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Choukran voor de geweldige reacties...
Wollah echt super dames..

Nieuwe lezeres Ought_Ellen choukran voor je reactie blijf het vooral volgen. 

Nou ik wilde gaan verder tikken dus ik hoop dat die zometeen verschijnt.. 
Tamsoent geduld is een schone zaak:P:P hahah
en Aitoezintje_15 jij ook: Bijna Bijna Bijna...  :hihi: 

Nou moehim ik ga snel beginnen met tikken dus tot straks...


Kus,
Faat

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 6_ 

De volgende dag 

*Ouacima`s en Reda`s Big Day* 

De dag verliep zoals elke bruiloft zou moeten verlopen. Iedereen had zich aan de afspraken gehouden en was op tijd om hun werk netjes te doen. Het was vroeg in de middag en sommige gasten waren al gearriveerd. We hadden een strak schema waar aan gehouden moest worden. Gelukkig was alles dus nog naar wens verlopen. 

Ik stond in de gang omdat Reda me had gebeld dat die onderweg was. Er was volgens hem iets mis gegaan. Ik grinnikte bij die gedachte. Ik moest hem terugpakken, had hij me maar niet moeten vernederen in me eigen zaak. Alhoewel, hij niet wist dat ik de eigenaresse was. Toch kon ik het niet laten. Hij parkeerde de auto voor de deur en stormde op me af.

"Faat, die Koets wil niet komen. Ze zeiden dat ze voor de zaal stonden maar hier zijn ze ook niet. Hadden we hen wil moeten vertrouwen? Fatiha moet ik haar in mijn Golf brengen? Wat moet ik doen?" Ik moest mijn best doen niet in lachen uit de barsten.
"Reda, er is helemaal geen Koets wie houdt je voor de gek? Jullie wilde toch een Limo? Ewa die heb ik voor je geregeld. Ik weet niet niks van een Koets af." Zijn bijna bleke gezicht deed me weer bijna proesten van het lachen. Hij woelde met zijn handen door zijn haar.
"Ouacima haat Limo`s, Fatiha wist je dat dan niet?" Ik schudde met mijn hoofd, waardoor hij me hopeloos aankeek.
"Ouacima maakt me af." Ik legde mijn arm om zijn schouder. 
"Vast niet, ga nou maar terug. De Limo staat vast en zeker op je te wachten. En hij is echt mooi. Ze zal het niet erg vinden, het komt allemaal goed. En bovendien kun je nu toch niks aan de situatie veranderen, ik kan niet binnen een kwartier een Koets voor je regelen." Hij knikte stilletjes. Hij draaide zich om en verdween naar zijn auto. 

Ik liep de zaal weer in en barstte in lachen uit. Chaimae, mijn collega had me gezien en keek me met opgetrokken wenkbrauw aan.
"Je hebt het weer geflikt??" Ik knikte zonder haar iets te zeggen.
"Jij bent echt ongelofelijk!!! Miskien hij zit hem al te knijpen en jij doet er nog een schepje bovenop." Ik kwam niet meer bij van het lachen.
"Chaimae als je zijn gezicht had gezien. Pfff wat houd ik van me baan." Ik belde Ouacima op die me vroeg of het was gelukt. Lachend vertelde ik haar het verhaal. Na een tijdje hang ik op en ga weer aan het werk. 

Het stel zou eerst met een hele stoet naar het park gaan voor de foto`s en daarna zouden ze in de zaal verschijnen. Ik zocht een kamer op om even mijn voeten te laten rusten. Alles verliep zoals het moest verlopen en als er iets mis ging wisten ze mij te vinden. Wanneer ik even lig moet ik aan diezelfde morgen denken. Toen ik opstond schoot me iets te binnen. Zijn moeder, ik zou haar vandaag onder ogen moeten komen. Hoe zou dat gaan? Zou ze me weer uitschelden, zou ze me weer naar beneden halen, vernederen bij iedereen? Misschien is het toch niet zo handig dat ik hier vandaag ben. Misschien moest ik Fatima bellen, zij zou het meteen van me kunnen overnemen, althans ze had wel veel gemist. Ik zuchtte diep en draaide me op mijn andere zijde.

Ik ben toch jarenlang al een sterke vrouw, hoeveel moeilijke situaties heb ik overwonnen, teveel om op te noemen. En dan kan ik zijn moeder niet eens aan? Zij was toch niks vergeleken met wat ik te verduren heb gehad? Met die instelling stond ik weer op, rusten zou toch niks meer van komen. Ik stapte weer in mijn hoge pumps en begaf me weer naar de zaal, ik moest bezig blijven, alleen zo kon ik de dag overleven....


De stoet stormt niet veel later binnen, in het midden bevind zich het bruidspaar. Het is een grote drukte, iedereen zingt, danst en heeft duidelijk plezier. Ik hou me op een afstand en probeer alles zo in de gaten te houden. De lach op Ouacima`s gezicht spreekt boekdelen. 

De vlag die haar zusje vastheeft doet me denken aan de bruiloften in Marokko. Een grote glimlach siert mijn gezicht, de gedachte aan die geweldige zomers in Marokko. Wat miste ik het.

Haar moeder kan haar tranen niet bedwingen en staat dus niet snel later naast mij. Ze wil voorkomen dat Ouacima haar ziet. Het stel verdwijnt algauw in een kamer. Tijd voor de jurken, en tijd voor mij om poolshoogte te nemen in de zaal, waar iedereen een plek probeert te bemachtigen.

Voordat ik naar binnen loop wordt ik op mijn schouders getikt, ik draai me om, en ontmoet de vragende ogen van Reda.
"Sorry, druk druk druk, ik moet weg." Ik wil weer weglopen als hij me bij mijn arm vastpakt.
"Vond je het fijn me te zien lijden? Was het de lol die je erin hebt? Of girls onder elkaar gedoe? Of nee, wilde je me soms de dood injagen???" Ik proestte het weer uit van het lachen. Ook hij moest erom lachen maar deed zijn best boos te klinken. Ouacima had haar belofte gehouden, ze zou hem pas in de Koets vertellen wat het hele gedoe te betekenen had.
"Eigen schuld. Moest je maar niet stoer in me zaak lopen doen. Don`t mess with me Reda, heeft niemand je dat verteld??" Hij schudde met zijn hoofd en zuchtte glimlachend.
"Ik ben gelukkig Fatiha, en ben blij dat je hier bent. Ik pak je niet terug, je had gelijk. Ik had me moeten gedragen in je zaak." Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik hem aan.
"Geen sentimentele gedoe h, geniet van je dag." Voordat ik verder kon praten had hij me vastgepakt en omhelst.
"Reda?? Punt 1: Ik stik bijna, en punt 2: Waarvoor al die knuffels?" Hij lachtte en maakte zich van me los.
"Simpel antwoord Fatiha: Je bent een supervrouw." Voordat ik daarop kon antwoorden was hij weggelopen, ik wilde hem roepen en achterna gaan maar een gedaante bij de ingang trok mijn aandacht. Oh nee, niet nu...

Ze had me al in de gaten gekregen en keek me nu van top tot teen aan. Ik voelde me opeens zo goedkoop. Hoe ze me minachtend aan had gekeken. Nu begreep ik mezelf, daar was ik bang voor geweest. Haar manier van doen, kijken en bewegen. Door dat alles voelde ik me altijd zo ontzettend laag. Ik herstelde mezelf, zette een glimlach op mijn gezicht en stapte op haar af. 

Dit was alles behalve mijn taak, er hoorde een heer en een dame bij de deur te staan voor de gasten. Maar waar die zich nu bevonden was de grote vraag. Ik groette ze vriendelijk en nam de jassen aan. Haar dochters hadden me toegeknikt en zij had me terug gegroet. Ik verbaasde me over hun houding. Ze waren te aardig, dit was ik niet gewend.

Ik loop ze voor naar de zaal en wijs hen hun tafel aan. De tafel waar Reda heeft gewild dat ze zouden zitten. Ze nemen plaats en bedanken me vriendelijk. Wederom verbaasde ik me over hun houding. Er klopte iets niet.

Ik liet het zitten en liep zo snel als het kon van hen vandaan. In de keuken voeg ik me bij een serveerster. Voordat alles tot me kan doordringen, verteld Assia, een serveerster en tevens de persoon die bij de deur moest staan dat er iets mis is met haar rok. Ik zie nu pas dat ze met de rok in haar handen en een onnozele broek aan voor me staat. Ik neem de rok van haar aan en de grote vlek valt me op.

"Waar heb jij op gezeten??" Ze begint een heel verhaal over verplette dadels. Ik hoor amper het verhaal aan. Ik zat met andere dingen aan me hoofd. Ik vraag haar hier te wachten en loop naar de toilet, ik haal de vlek van de rok alleen had ik nu het probleem dat ze hem nog niet aan kon trekken gezien het feit dat die nu nat was.

Het gebonk in mijn hoofd voelde ik nu pas. Het was weer zover, ik had koffie nodig. Ik ga zitten en haal een paar keer diep adem. Ze konden zo makkelijk mijn leven op z`n kop zetten. Elke keer liet ik het me weer gebeuren. Wederom haalde ik diep adem en fris mezelf even op. Safi, een kop koffie en de rest van de dag zal perfect verlopen. Ik kon het wel, ik moest me gewoon gedragen zoals ik dat op elke bruiloft doe. En dat betekende ook dat ik niemand over mijn heen zou laten lopen...


De laatste gasten arriveren. Assia heeft haar rok weer aan. Een kwestie van de fohn erbij pakken. En ik had mijn kop koffie gehad.
Iedereen lijkt zich te vermaken, de gasten maken er zelf een groot feest van. De dj heeft het ook ontzettend naar haar zin, ze vertelde me zelfs dat ze nog nooit zo een gezellige boel bij elkaar heeft gezien. Zijn moeder houdt me de hele dag al in de gaten. Ik probeer me er weinig van aan te trekken. Het meest vreemde vind ik zijn zussen, hoeveel tijd hadden we met elkaar doorgebracht. We hadden winkels overhoop gehaald met onze winkelverslaving. Dagenlang hebben we samen mijn bruiloft uitgestippeld. Mijn bruiloft met Mohammed. En nu? Nu leek het alsof we elkaar nooit hebben gekend.


Ouacima verschijnt in haar eerste jurk. Mensen zijn diep in tranen maar ook hartstikke gelukkig. Terwijl ik om me heen kijk besef ik me hoe geliefd dit stel is. Iedereen is hier voor hen, iedereen is blij voor hun. Al die dames die voor hun dansen, voor hun plezier maken, gewoon er een groot feest van maken zodat ze er later met een grote glimlach naar terug kunnen kijken. Iedereen is er zo betrokkken bij behalve de familie van Reda. Het doet me pijn hen zo te zien zitten, maar ik uit een diepe zucht en ga weer verder met mijn werk.

De volgende jurk volgt, en de daarop volgende ook. Elke keer weer dezelfde routine maar toch leken de mensen niet moe te worden. De Amaria`s komen tevoorschijn, wat heren komen binnen en feesten mee. Bij haar bruidsjurk wordt ze met Dakka Marrakchia naar binnen geleid. De mensen lijken niet moe te worden, iedereen is nog steeds volop aan het feesten, en wanneer Dakka om de hoek komt kijken kan dat alleen maar erger worden. 

De taart wordt naar binnen gebracht. Ik zorg ervoor dat de lichten gedimd worden en alle aandacht is op de taart en dus het bruidspaar. De ringen, de melk en dadels, alles komt aan de beurt. En langzamerhand krijg ik al het gevoel dat alles Alhamdullilah goed is verlopen. De laatste foto`s volgen, iedereen wil een foto met het gelukkige bruidspaar en iedereen komt ook aan de beurt. Ik sta achterin de zaal, wanneer de moeder van Ouacima het podium oploopt om foto`s te maken met haar dochter. Ik ben opzoek naar het contract met de fotograaf, ik wist niet meer hoeveel zij betaald moest worden. Het stel trekt weer mijn aandacht en ik richt me op hen, de papieren zouden later wel komen. 

Meteen wordt mijn aandacht door Reda getrokken.
Een ogenblik kijkt hij me aan. Zijn droevige gezicht lijkt als een klap in mijn gezicht. Hij betekende zoveel voor mij en het deed me dus ook pijn hem zo te zien. Hij kijkt zijn moeder aan die hem met geen enkele emotie op haar gezicht aankijkt. Het dringt tot me door. Ouacima zat daar, dolgelukkig foto`s aan het maken met haar zussen, broers, nichten, tantes en heel belangrijk haar moeder. En hij, hij kon alleen maar toekijken, geen enkele persoon die naast hem stond. Zonder erbij na te denken loop ik op de bewuste tafel af. Als ik naast hen sta kijken ze me vragend aan.

"Jij, jij, en jij. Jullie broer trouwt, misschien is dat jullie ontgaan. Je bent je verplicht op een uitnodiging in te gaan en daarnaast ook aan het feest deel te nemen. Iedereen is er voor haar, en hij zit daar maar zonder familie aan zijn zijde, zelfs zijn vrienden hebben daar met hem gestaan. En jij, jij bent echt ongelofelijk, wanneer ga je je echt als een moeder gedragen?? Nou dames, gaat er nog iemand van jullie opstaan??" Ongelovig hebben ze me aangekeken maar ze gaven geen kik dus besloot ik maar het initiatief te nemen. 


Ik geef Chaimae mijn map en vraag of mijn haar nog zit. Ze verbergt wat plukjes en steekt dan haar duim omhoog. Ik schenk haar een glimlach en loop op het bruidspaar af. Ik kus Ouacima en feliciteer haar. Ik fluister in haar oor of ik me als de zus van Reda mag gedragen, ze knikt blij naar me en dus richt ik me op Reda. Ik schenk hem een glimlach en ga dan naast hem staan. 


Er worden foto`s genomen en om nog duidelijker te maken dat ik bij hem hoor leg ik mijn arm om zijn schouders en leg mijn wang naast de zijne. Hij knijpt stevig in mijn hand en fluistert een `dank je`. Ik sta weer rechtop en een ongelofelijk gevoel bekruipt mijn onderbuik. Mijn ademhaling wordt onregelmatig en voordat ik me besef wat er met me aan de hand is komt er iemand naast me staan. Omdat ik ondertussen ook bezig ben met de fotograve durf ik niet naast me te kijken, even denk ik dat het een vriend van hem is. Ik voel dan een arm om mijn schouder die langzaam naar mijn middel glijdt, mijn hele lichaam krijgt spontaan kippenvel. Die arm, mijn verwarde gevoelens, dat had allemaal maar met een persoon te maken. Bang voor de grootste teleurstelling durf ik niet naar hem om te kijken, ik had waarschijnlijk weer een waan-idee te denken dat hij naast me stond. Het volgende moment grijpt een hand mijn kin en draait mijn hoofd naar links, voordat ik er erg in kan hebben drukken een paar lippen stevig op de mijne......

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Jullie voelen hem aankomen dames...


 Mohammed Is Backkk!!!!   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  

 :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:  

 :schok:   :schok:   :schok:  

Nogmaals, jullie zijn echte schatten....  :Wink:  

Dikke kus,
Faat

----------


## Batata24

A neerriieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
je bent gewoon te goed voor woorden 

Ga doooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## *MissyN*

:jumping:  WOW  :jumping:  
 :wow:   :wow:   :wow: 
 :duim:  prachtig 
zo mooi... :traan1:   :grote grijns:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Dit verhaal maakt me helemaal PARAAAA!  :maf2:  Zo mooi, dat ik er zelfs de rillingen van krijg!!!
Je had me moeten zien, hoe ik hier zit, mijn ogen vielen bijna uit mijn oogkassen  :hihi:  
Ga snel verder meid, je doet het geweldig!!

Dikke kus

Ik_LEYLA

----------


## aitoezintje_15

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh wajouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu wajouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuwwwwwwwwwwwwww nerrieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yyeeeeeeeeeeeemmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hoezooooooo hoezoooooo stop je daar op DAT momentttttttttt waga waga 3liekkk als ik je ooit tegenkom dit is echt gwn DE mooiste verhaaal ooit damnnn girll snell verderr 3afakk als je niet een dood op je geweten wilt hebben dikke z0en voor je Hanan ..(K)

----------


## bredameid

GA SNEL VERDER DEZE VERHAAL IS EECHT LEUK EN MOOI JE HEBT TALENT MEID

----------


## mgiemsa

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

*
Ik eis een vervolg en wel nu meteen!!!!!*   

 :motorzaag:   :motorzaag:   :motorzaag:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Geweldige reacties, dank je wel schatjes....
Natuurlijk ben ik begonnen met een vervolg maar ik plaats hem nog niet, jullie moeten nog even geduld hebben, mijn examens zijn bijna klaar Insaallah....


Dikke zoen,
Faat

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_*succes succes succes..
En wij zullen geduldig wachtten, he dame's    _

----------


## ladyke

* [GLOW=coral]

Wajaaaaaaaaaaaaw

wat wil je me aandoen??

straks krijg ik hartaanval omdat je op zo momenten stopt

ga snel verder asjeblieeeeeeeeeeeeftt!! 

ik ga proberen geduldig te zijn, het is het tenslotte waard
alleen mijn nieuwschierigheid laat soms te wensen over 

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!

vele groetjes ladyke  [/GLOW]  *

----------


## *MissyN*

Ha Sgat....

 :grote grijns:   :hihi:   :grote grijns: echt het stukjuh was weer prachtig... :grote grijns:   :hihi:   :grote grijns: 
Heel veel geluk....  :duim:  ik zal duimen voor je..dat je alles goed haalt..
maar iemand die z'n verhaal kan typen..haalt het zekr wel...
pls laat ons niet te lang wachten..
 :traan2:  JE WEET NIET WAT JE ONS AAN DOET  :traan2:  
Heel veel succes met je examens...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

....Onze lippen plakken hongerig op elkaar, mijn ogen zijn dicht, ik durf ze niet open te doen, bang toch nog teleurgesteld te worden. Mijn hand beweegt zich achter zijn oor, de krul die zich daar nog steeds bevind geeft mij de bevestiging. Hij is het, zonder enige twijfels. Zijn beide handen trekken mijn gezicht dichter naar hem toe. Onze kus wordt heviger en hongeriger. Hoevaak had ik ernaar verlangd, nachtenlang had ik gewenst zijn lippen weer te mogen voelen, hoevaak ontwaakte ik uit een droom, een droom waar hij me zijn liefde bewees, en eindigde met zijn lippen op de mijne, hoevaak had ik gehoopt weer naar de droom terug te keren. Nu was het werkelijkheid en ik wilde er elke seconde van genieten. 

De omgeving lijkt weggevallen, ik hoor niemand meer, zie niemand meer, slecht zijn lichaam tegen de mijne is wat mij bezig houdt. Wanneer ik naar adem snak haalt hij zijn lippen langzaam van de mijne, ik open langzaam mijn ogen en ontmoet de zijne. Mijn ademhaling is alles behalve constant. Allerlei emoties gaan er door me heen, volkomen in de war, gelukkig en nieuwschierig kijk ik hem aan. Zijn handen omvatte nog steeds mijn gezicht en wanneer hij me weer naar zich toe wil trekken om onze lippen weer te herenigen is het Reda die ons terug op aarde zet....

Alsof ik hem niet ken, en geiriteerd omdat hij ons heeft gestoord kijk ik hem aan. Langzaam kom ik terug op aarde, het zweverige gevoel verminderd en de muziek klinkt weer hard in mijn oren. Ik vang sommige blikken op, minachtende jaloerse blikken maar ook grote glimlachen die blijkbaar genoten van deze vertoning. Ik zoek zijn ogen automatisch op en raak weer in trance. Ik verlang weer naar zijn lippen, ik wilde hem proeven, ik wilde de gemiste tijden inhalen, ik wilde hem helemaal. Maar het voelde gevaarlijk aan, en dus doe ik onverwacht, een paar stappen achteruit. 

Ik zucht diep en probeer de opkomende tranen tegen te houden, ik wil hier weg en dus loop ik zonder wat te zeggen langzaam de zaal uit. Buiten aangekomen haal ik diep adem. De tranen lopen inmiddels over mijn wangen, en als vanzelf wordt mijn gesnik heviger. Ik leun tegen de muur en langzaam zak ik neer op de grond. Mijn handen hou ik tegen mijn gezicht, en langzaam realiseer ik me in wat voor situatie ik me bevind. Hij was terug, mijn grote liefde, hij was er weer. Hij hield nog steeds van mij, hij is teruggekomen voor mij... Ik lachtte om die gedachte. Waarom huilde ik dan? Ik was niet verdrietig, ik was juist dolblij, maar vanwaar die tranen? Kon ik op dat moment in de toekomst kijken? Lag er iets slechts op mijn weg? Waarom mijn gemengde gevoelens? Ik gedroeg me gewoon als een klein kind. 

Ik herstelde mezelf, stond op en veegde mijn tranen. Ik haal een paar keer diep adem en met mijn opgeheven hoofd loop ik de ruimte weer in. Ik zoek een toilet op en fix mijn uitgelopen mascara. Ik spreek mezelf streng toe, raap mijn moed bij elkaar en loop de toilet uit. Niks was mij teveel, ik kon alles aan.

De serveersters liepen heen en weer. Natuurlijk, het werk ging gewoon door. Het zou niet ophouden, zelfs niet door mijn genante vertoning even daarvoor. Assia loopt langs en geeft me een vette knipoog. Damn!!! Wat zullen ze wel niet van me denken? Ik kreeg de kans niet daarover na te denken, want hij stond alweer voor me neus. Ik ontweek zijn ogen, als ik me daaraan zou toegeven had hij me binnen no time weer in zijn macht. En we wisten wat dat kon aanrichten..


"Fatiha, ik heb je gemist. Wist je dat?" Zijn stem had effect op mijn hele lichaam. Ik bekeek zijn gezicht, en schudde met mijn hoofd. Nee, ik wist niet dat hij me had gemist. Even richt ik me dan op de stoppels op zijn gezicht. Wat verlangde ik daarnaar, ik wilde zijn behaarde wang zo graag strelen. Ik vroeg me stilletjes af, of het mij dezelfde gevoel zou geven als toen. Zou ik er uren met mijn hand overheen kunnen gaan? Zou ik er elke dag weer naar verlangen, of ernaar verlangen mijn wang over de zijne te laten gaan? 

Ik zuchtte diep en hij merkte mijn verwarring op. Zijn hand bewoog naar me toe, hij streelde mijn wang, hij kwam dichterbij en ik rook zijn vertrouwde geurtje, ik voelde de aantrekkingskracht tussen ons, en ik sloot mijn ogen om van elke seconde te genieten. Zelfs na al die jaren, ongelofelijk. Nog steeds kon zijn stem, zijn verschijning, zijn manier van liefkozen me van slag brengen. Maar het kon ook gevaarlijk zijn, dus het was mijn verstand die me weer met beide benen op de grond zette. Ik snakte wederom naar adem en deed een stap achteruit. Meteen zag ik de teleurstelling in zijn ogen....

Ik opende mijn mond om wat te zeggen. Eindelijk had ik de moed bij elkaar geraapt iets tegen hem te zeggen maar hij was me voor. Snel stapte hij naar voren en plaatste zijn vinger op mijn lippen.
"Je hoeft niks te zeggen, je hebt tijd nodig, het moet allemaal tot je doordringen. Je hebt me ook gemist, maar je hebt tijd nodig, ik begrijp het Hbiba...." Ik sloeg beschaamd mijn ogen neer, en door het horen van mijn koosnaampje kleurde mijn wangen als vanzelf rood. Er verscheen een glimlach op zjin gezicht, die verdomde glimlach, ik had hem zo gemist. Die glimlach die me vertelde dat ik me niet moest schamen in zijn bijzijn, maar ook weer wel, want hij vond het schattig wanneer ik bloosde, althans dat was `toendertijd` zo.

Ik draaide me om en ging met mijn hand door mijn haar. Ik sloot mijn ogen en bedacht me wat ik moest doen of zeggen, maar hij was het die weer de stilte verbrak.
"Fetje inoe, je bent echt een mooie vrouw, nog steeds.. Die jurk staat je geweldig. Ik wou dat ik je kon oppakken en kon meenemen als een cadeautje. Een cadeautje die ik pas mag openmaken wanneer ik alleen ben en er alle tijd voor heb." Er verscheen een glimlach op mijn gezicht en mijn wangen kleurde weer rood. Ik was blij dat hij me niet kon zien. Na al die jaren had hij het nog steeds niet verleerd. Die woorden die me altijd deden blozen, zou hij het ooit verleren?
"Toch vind ik die jurk te kort, net over je knie. Je werkt samen met mannen Fatiha, en dan je blote hals, bijna decollet, hbiba je weet dat ik er niet tegen kan als iemand naar je kijkt. Je bent alleen van mij." Ik zuchtte diep. Natuurlijk, ook die Jaloezie was hij niet kwijt geraakt. Het maakte me toch kwaad, vroeger kon ik het begrijpen, maar nu?? Hij had het recht niet. Ik draaide me om.

"Ik heb werk te doen, de bruiloft eindigt bijna, bovendien kan je beter je broer gaan bijstaan." Ik wilde weglopen maar hij greep me bij mijn bovenarm om me iets in mijn oor te fluisteren.
"Na al die jaren is dat wat je me als eerst zegt? Je weet dat ik het alleen goed bedoel. Je mag alleen met respect behandeld worden, minder dan dat verdien jij niet." Ik huiver door zijn fluisteringen.
"Mohammed, houd op. Dit is allemaal een grote illusie, laat me nu mijn werk doen en dus mijn hoofd erbij houden." Hij keek me een ogenblik aan en liet mijn arm toen los. Hij las in mijn ogen dat ik hier nu geen zin noch de tijd voor had. 

Ik loop de keuken in en help de dames met opruimen, even later ga ik poolshoogte in de zaal nemen. Reda roept me meteen bij zich. 
"Fatiha, is alles goed met je?" Ik knik zuchtend.
"Het gaat goed Reda, ik overleef het wel maak jij je nou geen zorgen." Hij schenkt me een glimlach en voordat hij zich kon bewegen wist ik dat er een knuffel volgde. Zijn armen om mijn heen geven me het gevoel dat alles goed komt. Ik lach dan om zijn actie en maak me weer van hem los.
"Gekkerd, straks gaan ze denken dat ik je van Ouacima wil afpakken, of straks word je broertje jaloers." Lachend legt hij zijn arm om mijn schouders.
"Laat ze denken, Fatiha ik ben echt blij dat hij er is, voor jou en voor mij. Maar daar hebben we het een andere keer over, want Ouacima en ik willen graag weg. Kan dat nu?" Ik knikte. 
"Natuurlijk kan dat. De auto staat buiten klaar, zijn de gasten die meegaan naar het hotel ook klaar?" Hij knikte als bevestiging. 

Alles was dus geregeld, iedereen was klaar om te gaan, het feest was ten einde gekomen en de Dj draaide een liedje als afscheid van de bruidspaar en de geluk wensingen in hun verdere huwelijk. Voor ik het wist stond de hele menigte dus alweer buiten.

Mohammed had ik niet meer gezien, en ik dacht dus ook dat hij weg was gegaan. Ik neem afscheid van het bruidspaar en zorg ervoor dat iedereen die mee wilde ook een plek in een auto had. Ik zwaai ze uit en met een grote glimlach denk ik terug aan deze dag.

Alhamdullilah, alles was goed verlopen, met natuurlijk de hoognodige spanningen. Ik keer terug naar een lege zaal. Een paar gasten zaten nog hier en daar, maar die waren blijkbaar aan het wachten op hun vervoer naar huis gezien het feit dat ze hun jassen aan hadden. Ook de moeder van Reda zat er nog met haar dochters. Ik vroeg me af waarom ze niet mee was gegaan met haar zoon. Waarom had ze hem niet uitgezwaaid? Waarom heeft ze zich vandaag niet als zijn moeder gedragen? Zoveel vragen, en ik kon er geen antwoord op geven. Ze was nou eenmaal zo.

Ik help met opruimen, stoelen, tafels, kleden, verdere decoratie, alles moest opgeruimd worden. De blikken van haar kant probeer ik zoveel mogelijk te negeren. Ik ben doodop, mijn voeten hadden echt een massage nodig. Na al die bruiloften op hoge hakken kon ik er nog steeds niet aan wennen. De vlinders in mijn buik waren niet verdwenen, en elke seconde dacht ik aan hem. Ik had gehoopt dat hij er deze avond nog was, zodat ik in alle rust van hem kon genieten en hij me alles kon vertellen. Ik was nieuwschierig naar alles wat hij de afgelopen jaren had gedaan, en ik kon niet wachten hem te vertellen wat hij had gemist in mijn leven. 

Ik zuchtte diep en help de Dj met haar spullen in de auto te laadde. Als dat gedaan is en ik afscheid van haar neem, hoor ik dat de keuken is zoals we het die morgen hadden aangetroffen. Iedereen keert dus naar de zaal om daar verder te helpen. 
Zijn moeder is niet zo snel daarna weg, gelukkig maar want ik kon er niet meer tegen. Dat mens bezorgde mij kippenvel zonder dat ik haar hoefde aan te kijken. Haar blikken alleen al. 

Wanneer de zaal ook is zoals we die hebben aangetroffen maakt iedereen zich klaar om naar huis te gaan. Ik controleer nog de laatste dingen en sluit de ruimte dan af. Buiten nemen we allemaal uitgebreid afscheid, wetende dat we elkaar het volgende weekend waarschijnlijk weer op een bruiloft zullen treffen. 

Als de serveersters, of zijn opgehaald en of zelf weggaan blijven Chaimae, Assia en ik over. Met een gerust hart kan ik hen dus ook naar huis brengen om dan uiteindelijk in mijn eigen bed te kruipen. Wanneer ik naar mijn auto wil lopen trekt een gedaante mijn aandacht. De dames klampen zich aan mijn arm vast. Die schijtluizen ook.
"Niks aan de hand dames, die gedaante herken ik uit duizenden." Ik fluisterde, zodat alleen zij mij konden horen.

"Ben jij niet naar huis gegaan??" Ik stond stil en hij kwam naar me toegelopen. 
"Nee, ik wachtte op mijn prinsesje, ik wilde even bijpraten." De dames lieten me los en liepen alvast naar mijn auto.
"Het is midden in de nacht Mohammed, wat wil je nu bijpraten?" Hij snuifde en keek me verlangend aan. Die blik, die kende ik maar al te goed. Ik deed alvast een stap naar achter.
"Wat is er? Je bent toch niet bang voor me." Ik lachtte. 
"Kom op Mohammed. Ik ken die blik. En ik ben moe, heb slaap, wil naar mijn bed. Kan je niet morgen bij me langskomen, dan zullen we bijpraten okeej?" Hij lachtte en stapte weer naar voren. Zijn hand bracht hij naar mijn wang. Ik sloot als vanzelf mijn ogen om me op zijn aanraking te kunnen concentreren.
"Natuurlijk schatje kom ik morgen langs, maar dan wil ik ook echt alle aandacht van je. Ik wil me weer in je hals kunnen verbergen. Het gevoel hebben dat ik veilig ben, dat ik thuis ben gekomen bij jou. Ik wil zoals toen bij je kunnen schuilen, ik wil je lippen weer tot de mijne maken, ik wil je helemaal weer tot de mijne maken. Ik wil je handen door mijn haar voelen, ik wil je vingers over mijn gezicht voelen. Ik wil mijn ogen kunnen sluiten in jou bijzijn zodat ik me alleen op je aanraking kan concentreren." Een rilling liep over mijn rug bij het horen van zijn woorden. Waarom was hij altijd de enige jongen geweest die me zo zwak kon maken? Die me de woorden kon ontnemen? Die alle kracht uit mijn zoog? Waarom was ik altijd als was in zijn handen geweest? 

Ik haalde diep adem en pakte zijn hand van mijn wang. 
"Niet doen, niet nu. Ga naar huis. Ik zie je morgen." Ik ging op me tenen staan en gaf hem een zachte kus. Maar hij zou Mohammed niet zijn als hij niet meer wilde. Hij pakte mijn hoofd vast en bracht mijn lippen weer naar de zijne. De kus was ruw maar teder, vol hongerige liefde. Hij wilde me, en ik wilde hem maar ik moest de kus weer verbreken. We waren allebei volwassen genoeg te weten dat dit niet kon. Ik streek met mijn vinger over zijn lippen.
"Welterusten liefje." Hij knikte met moeite en ik liep zonder meer te zeggen bij hem vandaan.

Bij de auto aangekomen stap ik in. Ik start de auto en zonder de dames iets te zeggen rij ik weg. Bij een stoplicht aangekomen leg ik mijn hoofd op het stuur. Ik haal een paar keer diep adem, en langzaam kom ik weer bij zinnen. De dames kijken me vragend aan maar ik zeg niks. Ik rij verder en al snel zijn de dames in slaap gevallen. Ze waren natuurlijk ook echt moe en kapot van deze drukke dag. 

De stilte geeft mij de kans rustig alles over me heen te laten komen. Ik bedenk me hoe ik dit verder moet afhandelen. Hoe gaan we het dit keer doen? Wat zouden me ouders zeggen als ze erachter zouden komen? Wat zou de familie wel niet weer over mij zeggen? Ik maak mezelf gek met vragen. Uiteindelijk verschijnt er weer automatisch een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Hij was er, de jongen waar ik al jarenlang naar verlangde. Hij was bij me terug, en nooit zou ik hem meer laten gaan.....   



Een hele dikke zoen voor mijn lezers,
Faatje

----------


## *MissyN*

wat moet ik zonder jou verhaal  :Confused:  
echt..bij iedere woord..gedacht..kus..stap...aaraking die Fatiha maakt voel je..  :wow: 
je doet het zo geweldig gewoon fascinerend..dat je gewoon iedereen nog steeds in spanning kan houden  :zozo:  

BRAVO...echt een APPLAUSJE waar...BRAVO....

meid..je hebt talent..doe er wat mee..

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder weer een perfect vervolg

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Dat je het geweldig doet heb ik al vaak genoeg gezegd. Maar ik meen het wel. Alleen met jou verhaal, zit ik weer iedere dag op het puntje van me stoel om te kijken of je een vervolgje hebt achter gelaten. Laat ons niet te lang wachtten  

Take Care

x-Leyla.._

----------


## Batata24

Gewoon geweldig weer.. !! Echt !  :Smilie:

----------


## amdaf

Hey faatje,

Ik heb echt genoten van je vervolgjes.
Echt top.
Ga gauw weer verder.
Bisou
Fadje

----------


## aitoezintje_15

Faaatjuh hij is er ..!! hij is backkkkkkk w0eh0eeeeeee waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh woooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhh [/SIZE] hhhhhhhhhhh woooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhh waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh TBARKELAH 3LIEKK MEID ..!!!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Geweldige reacties dames, wat moet ik ook zonder jullie.
Jullie woorden/complimenten geven me echt de inspiratie verder te gaan om weer iets geweldigs te plaatsen... Choukran

Nou ik heb wat vervolgjes geschreven maar jullie moeten nog even wachten...
Ik hoop ze morgen te kunnen plaatsen, een cadeautje voor jullie alhoewel ik jarig ben Zondag 4 juni  :tong uitsteken:  

Af en toe lijk ik mijn andere verhaal te zijn vergeten dus ook daar zullen er spoedig een hoop vervolgjes komen, dus stay tuned...


Dikke zoen,
Fatiha

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Allo Allo,

Alvast gefeliciteerd meid!  
Jij hebt een Cadeautje voor ons, maar wij hebben dan niks voor jou? 
Misschien dat onze leuke/lieve reacties een cadeautje voor je kunnen zijn?

Take Care..

xxLeyla_

----------


## aitoezintje_15

mabrouk 3ied el miledek schatt j0ej0ej0ej0ej0ej0ej0e   :gefeliciteerd:  HAPPY BIRTHDAY 2 YOUUUUUUUUUUU hbibaaa en jaa we verw8en wahed hele grote feesi  :haha:  nee hoor een van je prachtige vervolgjes zou al helemaal toppie zijn  :wohaa:  l0ve you hbibaa eneg your biggest fan Hanan  :engel:

----------


## fadouaatje

alvast hartelijk gefeliciteerd fatiha, de cadeautje die ik je kan geven is dat ik met complimenten kan zeggen dat jij getalenteerd bent... ik meen het.. het cadautje dat jij ons kan geven is een grrrrrrrrrooooooooooooottttttttt vervolg, please.....

doei doei
groete boessa
fadouaaatje

----------


## aitoezintje_15

kzie dat je online bent zou het zou het mogelijk zijn dat jij nu een vervolgje aan het typen benttttttt  :slik!:  i hope so  :hihi:  kOes kOes Banaantjuh

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Choukran voor de felicitaties.. Lief van jullie, en het feit dat jullie reageren en me geweldige complimentjes geven is echt genoeg. Nu mijn Cadeau aan jullie.. Hieronder dus een vervolg... 

Maar het echte cadeau.. Tja, lees dit vervolgje misschien vind je het wel onderaan...  :Wink:  

(En geen Marokkanen Actie, eerst naar beneden scrollen om het cadeautje te zien :P)




_Hoofdstuk 7_ 

De volgende dag 

Met bonkende hoofdpijn kijk ik Fatima aan. Ze vertelde een heel verhaal over een klant die te weinig stof bleek te hebben voor haar jurk. Ik fronsde mijn voorhoofd en Fatima keek me vragend aan.
"Sorry, wat zei je?" Ze nam een diepe zucht en keek me peinzend aan.
"Faat, je hebt hoofdpijn. Ga koffie drinken, of doe iets. Het is zo druk, ik heb jou volle aandacht nodig." Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
"Het gaat goed met mij. Zoals altijd. Vraag die vrouw extra stof te halen, of kijk of je er met andere stof, het beste van kan maken. Ik heb bestellingen te doen, dus jullie regelen de zaak voor deze middag." Ze gooide met haar handen in de lucht en liep van me weg, duidelijk niet blij met mijn beslissing. Ik stak me tong naar haar uit, terwijl ze met haar rug naar me toe stond.

"Niet zo gemeen tegen je werknemers." Een grote glimlach sierde automatisch mijn gezicht bij het horen van zijn stem. Met een gelukkig gevoel kijk ik naar hem op.
"Wat doe jij hier?" Hij pakte me bij mijn middel en trok me naar zich toe.
"Ik kom jou op zoeken, je zou alle tijd voor me hebben vandaag." Zijn lippen bewogen zich al naar de mijne. Ik schudde met mijn hoofd en maakte me op tijd van hem los.
"We staan midden in mijn zaak." Hij fronsde zijn voorhoofd.
"Duss??" Ik stapte naar achter.
"Dus, ik vind het niet fijn hier klef te doen bij mijn klanten." Hij zuchtte en rolde met zijn ogen.
Ik lachtte om zijn gezichtsuitdrukking, en wanneer hij me met een pruillipje aankijkt trek ik hem bij zijn arm achter me aan. We lopen naar achter en ik wijs hem een stoel.

"Kan je mijn zielige gezicht nog steeds niet weerstaan?" Ik ging tegenover hem zitten en keek hem arrogant aan.
"Laat ik je vertellen Mohammed, dat het niet jou zielige gezicht was die ik niet kon weerstaan dat jou hier bracht. Het was de schaamte tegenover al die mensen. Ik heb een reputatie hoog te houden."
Hij leek gekwetst en dus zei hij niks meer. Ik deed alsof ik dat niet had opgemerkt en hield me bezig met mijn werk. 

Wanneer ik even opkijk om echt te beseffen dat hij tegenover me zit, gaat er een gelukkig gevoel door me heen. Hij zat daar gewoon, stom naar me te grijnzen omdat hij weet dat dat me een glimlach zal bezorgen. Hoevaak had ik daarover gedroomd? De allereerste keer dat ik me in deze ruimte bevond, al die momenten dat ik mijn eigen zaak aan het inrichten was, hoevaak had ik gehoopt dat hij me in deze ruimtes gezelschap zou houden, en nu, nu zat hij gewoon voor mijn neus..

Terwijl hij me vragend aankijkt door mijn dromerige blik, bekijk ik hem goed. Hij zag er slordig maar leuk slordig uit. Gewoon in vrijetijdskleding, zoals ik hem het beste kende. Zijn haar zat warrig, maar het was lang, langer dan ik gewend was. Zijn shirt zat naar mijn gevoel te strak, toch stond het hem ook sexy. Verder was het zijn stoppelige baardje dat me het meest aantrok in hem.
"Kan je het zien Schoonheid?" Ik schonk hem een warme glimlach en zonder te antwoorden richt ik me weer op mijn werk. Ik genoot gewoon van zijn aanwezigheid. Dat hij daar zat was goed genoeg voor mij. 

Toch probeerde hij mijn aandacht te trekken. Ik negeerde het en ben zogenaamd druk aan het schrijven. Als hij merkt dat het geen effect heeft staat hij op en komt achter me staan. Zijn handen gaan over mijn schouders, en terwijl hij me masseert voel ik de rust over me heengaan. Ik sluit mijn ogen en laat de pen die ik vasthad als vanzelf los. Zijn massages, wat had ik die gemist. Zijn handen deden magische dingen met me, en dat wist hij. 

Ik voel dan zijn warme adem in mijn nek. Zijn lippen die zich geen seconde later daar bevinden, geven me het gevoel in de zevende hemel te zijn. Niks is meer te voelen van de hoofdpijn en slaperigheid. In een simpele manier van liefkozen heeft hij me dat allemaal afgenomen. Hij trekt mijn truitje aan de kant, en zijn lippen gaan over mijn schouders. Zijn vingers bevonden zich nog steeds masserend over mijn rug, ik voel ze lager gaan, en bij mijn onderrug blijft hij masseren. Ook dat wist hij, mijn onderrug was mijn zwaktepunt...

Ik snak naar adem en mijn ogen vallen open. Verschrikt sta ik op, en wanneer ik zie dat hij me lachend aankijkt, met die verdomde blik in zijn ogen kan ik hem wel aanvallen.
"Ik weet het schoonheid, je kan me inderdaad niet weerstaan, en je hebt je kleren nog aan, laat staan..." Hij maakt zijn zin niet af en ik loop van hem vandaan en schenk trillend koffie voor mezelf in.
"Mohammed, gedraag je alstublieft. Ga zitten, en vertel me wat je de afgelopen jaren hebt uitgespookt. Hou op met die verleidingen." Hij zuchtte en keek teleurgesteld.
"Mag je ook niet op mijn schoot zitten terwijl ik je dat vertel." Ik schudde streng met mijn hoofd.
"Ik ken je, je zal het nooit daarbij laten." Weer een diepe zucht, hij besloot toch te gaan zitten en afwachtend keek ik hem aan. 

Mijn hart, mijn buik, mijn hele lichaam schreeuwde om zijn aanraking, maar ik hield me toch gedeisd. Ik probeerde mijn ademhaling onder controle te houden en ga ook tegenover hem zitten. Terwijl ik zijn gezicht bestudeer voel ik de pijn die we allebei hebben moeten doorstaan. Hij begint met vertellen.

"Ik heb de hele nacht naar je verlangd. Nee laat ik het anders zeggen, ik heb sinds de dag dat je me verliet naar je verlangd. Ik heb zo graag je armen om me heen willen voelen, elke dag weer. Ik wilde alleen maar bij jou zijn Fatiha. Ik wilde me altijd, elke dag, n voelen met jou. Ze hebben het ons nooit gegund. Ze hebben me jou liefde niet gegund." Hij uitte een diepe zucht en sprak verder.

"Je bent het beste wat me is overkomen Fatiha. En ik heb dat geweten, elke seconde heb ik aan je gedacht, al vertrok ik naar Marokko om jou te vergeten, het is me nooit gelukt. Je zit nou eenmaal in mijn hart." Ik slik even en kijk hem met tranen in mijn ogen aan. Ik wilde het niet, ik wilde niet dat hij het verleden weer zou oprakelen, toch kreeg ik geen woord uit mijn keel. Hij ging dus gewoon verder, met dezelfde pijnlijke toon in zijn stem.

"Weet je, ik voel de pijn nog steeds. De pijn toen je vertrok. Uit mijn leven. Je wilde het niet meer, en ik geef je geen ongelijk. Je verdiende veel beter Fatiha. Je verdiende al dat verdriet niet. Misschien realiseerde ik het me alleen te laat." Ik schudde met mijn hoofd. Ik wilde dat hij ophield. maar hij ging toch weer verder.

"Weet dat je de enige voor me bent geweest al die jaren. Geen enkele vrouw heeft mijn leven beinvloed zoals jij het hebt gedaan. Niemand heeft de voetstappen achter gelaten, zoals jij die hebt achtergelaten. Fatiha kijk naar me, ik leef alleen voor jou. Elke nacht droom ik over jou. Ik word zwetend wakker, omdat je huilende gezicht die me vol pijn aankijkt op me netvlies is gebrand. Pijn, die door mij is veroorzaakt." Ik onderbrak hem.

"Mohammed, houd op!!" Verward keek hij me aan. De tranen liepen over mijn wangen.
"Ik wil het niet horen. Ga weg, ik wil je niet zien, en ik wil het echt niet horen." Boos op mezelf omdat ik tranen had gelaten veegde ik ze weg en pakte mijn pen op. Denkend dat ik gewoon weer aan het werk kon. Hij had me even aangekeken en stapte toen op me af. 
"Mohammed, alstublieft ga weg." Zonder naar me te luisteren pakte hij me vast en drukte hij me tegen zich aan. Toch duwde ik hem weer van me af. Ik wilde zo graag weer bij hem schuilen maar ik kon het niet. Het ging me allemaal te snel en wanneer hij opstaat en wegloopt wordt mijn gesnik heviger. Ik huilde omdat ik niet wilde dat hij over het verleden zou praten, ik huilde omdat ik hem zo had gemist, verdomme hij stond voor me neus, wat wilde ik nou? Waarom was ik zo in de war? Waarom was het zo moeilijk hem weer in mijn leven te laten? 

Ik krijg plotselinge spijt en wil dat hij terug komt. Ik wil dat hij me vasthoudt en me verteld dat alles goed gaat komen.
"Niet gaan, blijf bij me." Hij stond stil maar draaide zich niet om. 
"Blijf bij me, alstublieft." Het was de wanhoop in mijn stem dat hem deed teruglopen naar me. Ik stond op en liet mezelf vallen in zijn armen. 
"Ik blijf bij je, het spijt me hbiba, het spijt me voor alles wat je hebt moeten meemaken door mij. Ik wil jou Fatiha, nog steeds. Ik zal je niet meer laten gaan. Nooit meer!!" Zijn woorden maken mijn gesnik er niet minder op. Toch gaf het me enige zekerheid, enige geruststelling op wat er komen ging.

Door zijn armen om me heen, zijn sussende woorden die hij me in me oor fluisterde, en de liefkozende kussen die ik op mijn wang voel, weet ik dat dit mijn thuis is. Zijn armen, daar behoor ik te zijn. Voor altijd....

 

  



Het grote Cadeau is te vinden bij mijn andere verhaal...  :hihi:  

`Zij is een deel van mij..` ----> Groot vervolg te zien  :Wink: 

Liefs,
Faat

----------


## aitoezintje_15

waaaaoowwwww so mooi .. :frons:  faatjemoesjoem ik wil ook een man als mohamed ik ben ook binnekort jarig inchallah wil ik hem graag als cadeautje . :hihi:  dat is gwn de jongen waar elke meid van droomt moehim ik had het wel geweten met zo een gast  :haha:  o ja wat ik wilde weten ofdat je berbers of arabier bent?was weer es t0ppie meid echt waar wahed bigg b0essa voor jou :kus:

Hanan

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

*   LANG ZAL ZE LEVEN, LANG ZAL ZE LEVEN, LANG ZAL ZE LEVEN IN DE GLOOOORIEEEEEAAAAA, IN DE GLOOOOOOOORIEEEEEEA, IN DE GLOOOOOOOOORIEAAAAAAAA, HIEPER DE PIEP HOERAAAAAAA , HIEPERDEPIEP HOERAAAAA HOERAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA      

XXXXXXXXX
LEYLAAA!!!   *

----------


## *MissyN*

:slik!:  Zo mooi  :slik!:  
een beetjuh laat..
maar nog van harte gefeliciteerd...
en nog heel veel jaartjuhs..
en hoe jong ben je geworden..
ik was een dag eerder dan u jarig.. :grote grijns: 
een beetjuh een leuke dag gehad..

----------


## Vanity

hey meid,

beetje laat, maar alsnog gefeliciteerd.

Je kan echt een heel mooi schrijven, ga zo door.


groetjes

----------


## orka-ogen

ooooohhhh gooood

PRACHTIG? PRACHTIG

wollah meisje ik heb er geen woorden meer voor

doe snel voort

----------


## TAMSOEMT

FAAAAAAAAAT! wallah je bent een schat!!!

ga gauw verder!
kisssss

----------


## Douniia

GA VERDER!

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Dames,

Choukran voor de geweldige reacties, ik zie allemaal nieuwe fans, dus voor hun een warme welkom.. 

Dank jullie wel voor de felicitaties die ik heb ontvangen, ik heb een geweldige verjaardag gehad, maar daarna zijn er veel dingen gebeurd, negatieve dingen..
Dingen in mijn persoonlijke leven die ik hier niet kan neerzetten.

Schijnbaar zijn veel mensen het niet eens met het feit dat ik dit verhaal schrijf. Jullie moeten weten dat ik het geweldig vind om voor jullie te schrijven, om met jullie mijn schrijfstijl te delen, alleen af en toe is het gewoon doorbijten, gelukkig helpen jullie reacties me ook een heel eind op weg...

Ik doe me best snel weer iets te plaatsen, maar wees niet verbaasd als je een tijd niks meer van me hoort...


Veel liefs,
Faatje


Ps: Het verhaal staat nu ook op Marokko.nl voor het geval jullie het daar liever lezen.. Kus

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Wat erg voor je...
Insh'Allah dat alles goed komt meid...
En al schijf je over een jaar pas verder, ik zal je fan blijven.
Veel sbar toegewenst!

Take Care...
LEYLA_

----------


## *MissyN*

[GLOW=teal]*
meisjuh..
ik hoop dat alles goed gaat..en alles goed komt..
als je wil praten..ik ben er voor je..* 

*JUST LET ME KNOW AND I'LL BE THERE*  [/GLOW]  

*SuCCeS*  :player:

----------


## TAMSOEMT

faat je moet gewoon doorgaan met je verhaal meid! echt waar luister maar niet naar anderen, want die zullen je altijd proberen te beinvloeden!!! je hebt talent meid, doe er wat mee!!! sterkte voor de komende tijd en ik wacht op je vervolgje!

kusjes TAMSOEMT

----------


## orka-ogen

in het leven zijn er nu eenmaal momenten van vallen en opstaan.
nu gaat het wat slecht maar incha allah komt er zo spoedig een supergoed moment.
laat je vooral niet beinvloeden door anderen.
doe je ding en je voelt wel zelf aan of je goed of slecht bezig bent.
en Allah swt ziet jou ook dus trek je niets aan van wat de anderen over je zeggen of denken.
heb sbar en je zal ervoor beloond worden incha allah.

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Salaam dames,

Ten eerste, wil ik jullie hartelijk danken voor de geweldige reacties die ik heb ontvangen, ik ben blij te zeggen dat ik trots ben op de fans die ik heb, en voor wie ik graag de moeite doe een vervolg te tikken...

Jullie woorden hebben me echt geraakt, in positieve zin natuurlijk.. Ik heb in de tussentijd wel wat geschreven maar niet alles is compleet, ik doe me best nu alles in orde te maken, zodat er binnen een halfuur een vervolg staat...

De reden waarom ik heb besloten verder te schrijven is omdat ik me realiseerde dat het geen nut heeft iets niet te doen wat ik graag doe, voor mensen in mijn omgeving...

Gair Insaallah.. Straks een vervolg!!!

Kus,
Faatje

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Joeeehoeee,  Ik zal het komend uurtje niet achter de pc weg zijn te slaan  
Dus je bent weer helemaal back?? 

Take Care
Leyla_

----------


## bredameid

ik wil je woon even zeggen dat ik blij ben dat je verder typt en dat ik niet kan wachten totdat er weer een vervolg komt

en wat ik ok even kwijt vind is dat ik hoop dat alles goed met je is ik heb zelf veel meegemaakt maar geloof in de eind begrepen ze me nog niet ik was de gene die uitgeput was mijn advies denk er niet te veel aan uiteindelijk ben jij de gene die pijn zal lijden

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Ja schat ik ben weer helemaal back  :blozen:  

Het vervolgje komt eraan... binnen enkele secondes  :hihi:  

Kus,
Faat

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Ja schat ik ben weer helemaal back  
> 
> Het vervolgje komt eraan... binnen enkele secondes  
> 
> Kus,
> Faat*


LOVE YAAAAAAAAAAAA FAATJEMOESJOEMMMMMM  :maf2:   :ole:   :kusgrijs:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 8_ 

Paar dagen later 


Yasmina keek me een ogenblik aan, en toen ze geen antwoord kreeg draaide ze zich om en stapte mijn zaak uit. Zuchtend keek ik Chaimae aan, die bezorgd naar me staarde.
"Het is goed, ga lekker aan het werk." Ze glimlachtte en deed wat ik van haar vroeg. Ook ik richtte me weer op m`n werk. Yasmina`s woorden tolde door mijn hoofd. Ze had me uitgenodigd voor het geboortefeestje van het kindje van Samir en Amira. Natuurlijk zou ik er niet naartoe gaan, simpelweg om het feit dat ik die familiegelegenheden gewoon niet meer bijwoonde. Ik had andere zaken aan mijn hoofd. En wilde niemand van de familie zien. Toch had Yasmina de moeite genomen naar me toe te komen en me uit te nodigen voor aanstaande zaterdag. Ik zuchtte diep en bekeek de jurken die aan de rekken hingen. Terwijl ik het een en ander controleerde spookte Mohammed alweer door mijn hoofd. Sinds die dag op mijn werk had hij niks meer van zich laten horen. Hij had niet gebeld, was niet langsgeweest en deed geen enkele moeite mij te vertellen waar hij uitging, of wat ik in elk geval van `ons` moest verwachten. Fatima haalde me uit mijn gedachtens..

"Faat, ik moest van Miloud zeggen dat hij alle ontwerpen heeft ontvangen, hij gaat er meteen mee aan de slag." Ik knikte glimlachend. Dit was de eerste collectie die ik aan Miloud zou overlaten, ik kon al het werk niet meer alleen aan. Ik hoopte maar dat ik over alles tevreden zou zijn.
"Gaat alles wel goed met je?" Ik knikte bevestigend terwijl ik afwachtend naar haar keek. 
"Oh ja, de post van vandaag. Er zat een witte roos bij met een witte envelop. Wil je die niet voorlezen? Misschien van die jongen van laatst die je visitekaartje vroeg en met je flirtte." Giechelend keek ze me aan, terwijl ze me de post overhandigde. Chaimae hoorde haar praten en kwam er ook bij staan.
"Niet leuk dames, ik hou hier niet van en ga hem dus ook niet voorlezen. Ga aan het werk, ik ga mijn post doornemen. Alleen." Ik richtte me dus op de serieuze post terwijl ik toch ook nieuwschierig was naar de witte envelop. De meiden waren teleurgesteld en gingen weer aan het werk. Ik liep naar achter en rook stiekem aan de witte roos.

Een glimlach sierde mijn gezicht. Hoevaak had ik wel niet zulke post ontvangen. Van heren die hadden opgevangen dat ik van witte rozen hield en me dus daarmee dachten te kunnen inpalmen.

Ik zuchtte diep en pakte de envelop op. Ik rook eraan en een vertrouw geurtje drong mijn neus binnen. Automatisch opende ik hem en vouwde een brief open.
 


_Voor mijn allerliefste schoonheid...

Het spijt me van de afgelopen dagen, het was oneerlijk van mij je zo lang in de waan te laten. Sorry, ik had tijd nodig, daarom heb ik de afgelopen dagen niks van me laten horen. Het gaf me de gelegenheid goed over ons na te denken. 

Het doet me pijn te weten wat voor leed ik je heb aangedaan, door mijn afwezigheid de afgelopen jaren en de wonden die ik heb achtergelaten. Geloof me, wanneer ik je zeg dat het me spijt. Het spijt me dat ik weg ben gegaan. Dat ik niet meer kon doen voor ons. Dat ik niet kon blijven vechten voor onze liefde.

Ik weet als geen ander hoe het is een geliefde kwijt te raken, en het heeft me zoveel pijn gedaan, tot op de dag van vandaag. Ik weet hoe jij je al die tijd hebt moeten voelen. Ik miste je verzorging toen ik ziek was, net zoals jij mij miste toen jij ziek was.
Ik miste je toen ik de plannen voor mijn hotel uitstippelde, net zoals jij mij miste toen je je zaak opende. Ik miste je toen ik verdriet had om jou, ik miste je zelfs in de weinige gelukkige tijden die ik had.. Ik wilde je soms zo graag in mijn armen nemen, ik wilde je lippen proeven. Ik wilde van jou genieten, want jij was mijn vrouwtje, voor altijd, ongeacht de tegenslagen.

Fatiha, de allereerste dag dat ik jou glimlach, betoverende ogen en glanzende gezichtje mocht aanschouwen is voor mij nog steeds de gelukkigste dag in mijn leven. Je was er voor mij in verdrietige en eenzame tijden. Je gaf me de kracht verder te gaan, jou glimlach zorgde ervoor dat ik kon opstaan na mijn val. Je was mijn steunpilaar in de mindere tijden, je herinnerde me eraan waarvoor ik het allemaal deed. Alles, waar wij voor hebben gevochten, alles was voor de toekomst die we zo graag met elkaar wilde delen. En van geen enkele minuut die ik met jou doorbracht heb ik spijt gehad...

Al moest ik elke dag met de gedachte leven dat ik je kwijt was, toch heb ik je nooit echt kunnen loslaten. Elke dag was mijn grootste angst je te verliezen aan iemand anders. Ik wilde en kon niet beseffen dat iemand anders in je leven mijn rol zou overnemen. Je zou beminnen zoals ik dat heb gedaan, je kon bekijken zoals ik dat deed. Je zou troosten en wanneer je huilde hij je tranen zou wegvegen... Dat beeld voor me ogen zien elke dag was wat me het meeste pijn deed. Ik was bang je dan voorgoed kwijt te raken, dat ik door die instelling mijn dagen niet meer kon doorkomen. Ik heb mezelf elke dag moeten overtuigen dat je me dat niet zou aandoen, ik moest wel. Ik moest iedere keer terugdenken aan onze momenten en tijden samen, want alleen zo heb ik mijn dagen overleefd....


Ergens moet ik toegeven dat het me goed heeft gedaan dat we een tijdlang uit elkaar zijn gegaan. Het bewees me keer op keer wat jou liefde voor me betekende, want zoals ze zeggen: Misschien uit het oog, maar nooit uit het hart. 
Ik werd wakker met jou in me gedachtes, ging slapen met jou in mijn gedachtens, maakte keuzes, bedenkend wat jij zou hebben gekozen, ik riep je meerdere keren per dag omdat je naam altijd op mijn lippen heeft gerust... Dus was het goed een tijdje uit elkaar te gaan, het heeft ons naar mijn idee alleen dichter naar elkaar toegebracht...


Fatiha, je zult je ongetwijfeld afvragen waarom ik nu wel ben teruggekomen. Waarom nu, na al die jaren? Eerlijk gezegd Fatiha was het in een opwelling. Ik werd gewoon wakker en dacht dat ik het mijn broer niet kon aandoen er niet voor hem te zijn. Hij was er immers ook voor mij toen ik hem zo hard nodig had, en daarbij, wie heeft hij anders gehad op de bruiloft. Me moeder kwam alleen omdat ze geen praatjes wilde, om zich te laten zien tegenover de buitenwereld. Mijn moeder, ongelofelijk dat ik haar nog de eer geef haar zo te noemen... 

Weet in elk geval dat ik het haar heb vergeven, ik kon niet anders, ze is immers mijn moeder, en daarbij weet ik dat jij dat nooit zou goedkeuren. Je wilde het beste voor me, en na alles wat ze jou, en ons heeft aangedaan heb je nooit gewild dat ik mijn moeder zou verliezen.

Fatiha, ik ben natuurlijk grotendeels teruggekomen voor jou. Ik hoopte zo erg dat je nog steeds de mijne zou zijn, dat je na al die jaren ook op mij zou hebben gewacht. Dat je me in je armen zou nemen en me zou vertellen dat alles goed gaat komen, dat we er samen dit keer zouden uit komen. Toen ik je eindelijk zag op de bruiloft, ik kan je niet beschrijven hoe ik me heb gevoeld. Ik heb je van een afstand bekeken, je bewegingen, je lach, gewoon je uitstraling, en toen viel me ook op waarom iedereen je meteen mocht. Je straalt het gewoon uit Fatiha, meer kan ik je niet vertellen... 

Toen ik op zoek ging naar de zelfverzekerde Fatiha kwam ik er al snel uit. Je stapte op mijn moeder af, zomaar vertelde je haar wat je van de situatie vond en omdat zij niks wilde ondernemen besloot jij er voor mijn broer te zijn, ik weet dat je het gedeeltelijk ook voor mij hebt gedaan... Je wilde de pijn niet in zijn ogen zien, de pijn die je bij mij genoeg hebt gezien. De pijn die mijn moeder ons aandeed._ 


Ik veegde de tranen van mijn wangen en draaide het blaadje om, snikkend las ik verder...


_Ik ben dus teruggekomen voor jou, ik kan je niet uitleggen hoe veel ik je heb gemist en toen ik je eindelijk mocht proeven, je mocht aanraken, mijn armen om je heen mocht leggen, toen dat eindelijk kon, heb ik Allah (swt) meerdere malen bedankt. Bedankt dat Hij (swt) me weer in jou leven heeft toegelaten... Alhamdullilah...

Ik nader de einde van mijn brief aan jou. Om terug te komen op de afgelopen dagen, Fatiha. Ik heb een besluit genomen. Ik wil jou, dat weet ik en dat weet jij. Maar ik heb je niet helemaal, en dus wil ik onze droom alsnog waarmaken. Ik wil bij je vader langskomen, zoals het hoort om je hand komen vragen. Ik wil met jou trouwen en een bestaan met je opbouwen. Ik wil een huis in hartje Marokko, een huisje waar onze kinderen insaallah zullen rondrennen en ons hoofd op hol zullen brengen. Ik wil al onze dromen waarmaken Fatiha, het moet ons lukken. Het is El Mektab Fatiha, wij horen bij elkaar en ongeacht de mogelijke tegenslagen en obstakels die op onze weg kunnen liggen, niks kan me nog bij jou weg houden. Ik wil jou, en ik zal voor je blijven vechten tot mijn laatste adem....


Mohammed_  






(Bovenstaande brief is echt geschreven door iemand, ik heb het alleen aangepast aan het verhaallijn...)

Liefs,
Faat

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door bredameid_ 
> *ik wil je woon even zeggen dat ik blij ben dat je verder typt en dat ik niet kan wachten totdat er weer een vervolg komt
> 
> en wat ik ok even kwijt vind is dat ik hoop dat alles goed met je is ik heb zelf veel meegemaakt maar geloof in de eind begrepen ze me nog niet ik was de gene die uitgeput was mijn advies denk er niet te veel aan uiteindelijk ben jij de gene die pijn zal lijden*



Hey meid,

Ik begrijp wat je bedoelt, en inderdaad, uiteindelijk zit ikzelf met de problemen... Ik kan je zeggen dat ik positief naar de toekomst kijk, ik vertrouw op Allah (swt) en insaallah kom ik er wel... Het heeft tijd nodig..

Het zijn gewoon periodes die ik door moet komen...


Liefs,
Fa

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Aaahh zoooooooo mooi!!  

Gewoon tranen van in mijn ogen! Wat heb je toch een mooie schrijfstyle.
Ga snel verder meid, wanneer je weer tijd hebt. Doe rustig aan, en insh'allah dat we weer een vervolgje van je mogen lezen.

Big Kis & Take Care..
LEYLA_

----------


## bredameid

DANKJE DAN JE ME BEGRIJPT VROEGER DACHT IK ALTIJD WAAROM IK EN NU LEEF IK ER MEE JE KAN NIKS AAN DOEN IK MOET WEL TOEGEVEN DAN IK GEMENER BEN GEWORDEN EN DAT IK ALLEN AAN MIJN EIGEN DENK EN HET HELP WEL OM JE EIGEN RUIMTE TE GUNEN

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Mvr_ZZ_ 
> *Aaahh zoooooooo mooi!!  
> 
> Gewoon tranen van in mijn ogen! Wat heb je toch een mooie schrijfstyle.
> Ga snel verder meid, wanneer je weer tijd hebt. Doe rustig aan, en insh'allah dat we weer een vervolgje van je mogen lezen.
> 
> Big Kis & Take Care..
> LEYLA   *


Choukran schat, voor je complimenten...
En ik heb wat vervolgen nog staan, alleen moet ze nog bijwerken en bij elkaar plakken je kent het wel  :Smilie:  

Dus vandaag was dit voorlopig het laatste..

Dikke zoen,
Fa

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door bredameid_ 
> *DANKJE DAN JE ME BEGRIJPT VROEGER DACHT IK ALTIJD WAAROM IK EN NU LEEF IK ER MEE JE KAN NIKS AAN DOEN IK MOET WEL TOEGEVEN DAN IK GEMENER BEN GEWORDEN EN DAT IK ALLEN AAN MIJN EIGEN DENK EN HET HELP WEL OM JE EIGEN RUIMTE TE GUNEN*



Je hebt het negatief voor je laten uitpakken en dat was natuurlijk niet de bedoeling... 
We leven in een wereld vol schijn, en beproevingen... Soms zijn we sterk voor een beproeving, en soms lijken we de hoop op te willen geven...
Meid wees standvastig, met de hulp van Allah (swt) kom je er wel Insaallah.. Laat niet over je heen lopen, kom voor jezelf op, maar doe het zo, zonder andere te kwetsen...

We hebben allemaal onze eigen momenten, en vaak hebben we inderdaad tijd nodig voor onszelf.. Gun het jezelf dan ook  :Smilie:  

Faatje

----------


## ladyke

:schok:  _echt prachtig meid tbarkellah '3liek

Ik weet niet meer wat ik moet zeggen

bestaan er wel woorden om deze verhaal te complimenteren?

als ik zou zeggen "fantastisch" of "prachtig" is het nog hl zacht uitgedrukt. 

ik hoop dat je je verhaal blijft verder typen tot het einde 
zodat we van jou kunsten kunnen genieten.

je doet het meer dan goed, ik zweer het je! Macha'Allah

vele groetjes van ladyke_

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door ladyke_ 
> *  echt prachtig meid tbarkellah '3liek
> 
> Ik weet niet meer wat ik moet zeggen
> 
> bestaan er wel woorden om deze verhaal te complimenteren?
> 
> als ik zou zeggen "fantastisch" of "prachtig" is het nog hl zacht uitgedrukt. 
> 
> ...


  :blozen:  Choukran meid, je doet me blozen door je woorden...

Ik waardeer het echt, en ja insaallah zal ik doorgaan tot het eind  :Smilie:  

Ik ben bezig met een vervolg maar kan niks beloven omdat ik ondertussen vele dingen moet doen...

Dikke zoen,
Faat

----------


## TAMSOEMT

hey faat ga aub gauw verder!
kiss

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 9_ 


Diezelfde zaterdag... 


Smekend keek Fatima me aan, ze wist dat ik dit niet leuk vond.
"Faat, ik moet echt naar huis. Je kent Faysal toch?" Ik raakte geiriteerd. Niet nu, niet vandaag. 
"Fatima, ik heb je nodig. Ik loop twee bruiloften vandaag en ik moet naar het geboortefeestje. Je kan me nu niet laten stikken. Je bent nog steeds werkzaam bij mij, en wanneer ik je nodig heb, dan behoor je er te zijn, en me niet met een ***smoes te laten zitten." Ik haalde mijn hand door mijn haar en keek wanhopig om me heen. Wanneer Fatima niks lijkt te zeggen gooi ik zwaar geiriteerd mijn handen in de lucht en loop ik snel van haar weg....

De drukke dag verloopt moeizaam. Het heen en weer rijden van de ene naar de andere bruiloft valt me zwaarder dan normaal. Ook de gasten werken niet echt mee, gelukkig heb ik veel aan Chaimae die bij de eerste bruiloft de leiding overneemt wanneer ik weg ben, en zo ook bij Assia die alles overneemt bij de andere bruiloft.

Verder zit ik met veel dingen aan mijn hoofd, de collectie van Miloud die hij me volgende week gaat opsturen, het geboortefeestje waar ik naartoe moest om het cadeau af te geven, en natuurlijk Mohammed. Want na zijn brief te hebben gelezen, tolde zijn woorden constant in mijn hoofd. Ik had nog steeds niks van hem gehoord verder en durfde zelf niet de eerste stap te nemen hem te bellen. 

"Faat, alles wordt geregeld. Is er verder nog iets?" Ik schudde opgelucht met me hoofd.
"Nee Chaimae, mocht er iets zijn, je hebt me nummer, bel me en ik kom terug. Ik wil alleen wat afgeven ben zeker niet van plan lang te blijven. Ik bel meteen als ik daar wegga, misschien kom ik dan terug mits het bruidspaar nog niet weg is... En jullie niet weggebracht kunnen worden. Bij de andere bruiloft, op de Laleilaan heeft Assia de leiding. Dus ik kan echt met een gerust hart weg?" Knikkend keek Chaimae me aan. Ik gaf haar een snelle kus en liep opgelucht weg. Ik neem afscheid van het bruidspaar en verdwijn naar mijn auto. Ik krijg een telefoontje van Yasmina, de zoveelste van vandaag. Ik doe geen moeite meer op te nemen.

Waarom wilde ze zo graag dat ik vandaag zou komen? Er waren genoeg feestjes voorbij gegaan en bij geen enkele heeft ze me zo lastiggevallen als bij die van haar zus. Misschien was het omdat het een zeer belangrijke gelegenheid was, of had ze een andere reden? 
Ik rijd de snelweg op en mijn gedachtend dwalen weer af. Ik vraag me af of ik hier wel goed aan had gedaan? Kon ik dit wel doen? De leiding aan die dames overlaten? Ik besefte me dat dit de eerste keer was. Normaal was Fatima er altijd bij en kon ik altijd vroeg weg. Ik krijg plotselinge spijt, misschien moest ik maar terugrijden. Mijn telefoon ging over en paniekerig nam ik op omdat ik zag dat het Chaimae was.
"Wat is er? Ik rijd meteen terug??" Ik hoorde haar lachen aan de andere kant van de lijn.
"Dat was dus de reden waarom ik je belde. Fatiha ik wilde nog zeggen, maak je geen zorgen. Alles verloopt prima, er kan niks misgaan. Assia sprak ik net nog en die zei me dat ook daar alles goed verliep. Ga lekker naar dat feestje en ik beloof je echt te bellen als er iets is." Voordat ik wat kan zeggen heeft ze al afscheid genomen en opgehangen. Ik moest lachen om haar actie, toch was het een geruststelling. 

Natuurlijk, ik hoefde me nergens zorgen om te maken. Het zou helemaal goedkomen. Die meiden waren te vertrouwen. De beltoon van mijn telefoon haalt me weer uit mijn gedachtens. Dit keer was het een onbekend nummer. Denkend dat het een klant is neem ik op. 
"Met Fatiha. Salaam Oulaikoem." Ik hoorde enkele secondes niks en toen ik wilde vragen wie ik aan de lijn had, sprak hij.
"Alaikoem salaam Hbiba, ik stoor je toch niet." Zijn schorre stem deed me realiseren dat er wat aan de hand was.
"Nee, je stoort nooit, dat weet je. Gaat alles wel goed met je?" Een diepe zucht aan de andere kant van de lijn. 
"Ik ben wat ziekjes, hoofdpijn, keelpijn, griep, je kent het wel." Ik knikte, ik kende het inderdaad.
"Ligt vast aan het feit dat je weer in Nederland bent. Je zat geruime tijd in Marokko, je was gewend aan de klimaat, eetgewoontes etc." Hij zuchtte weer.
"Je hebt gelijk. Maar ik kom er wel bovenop Insaallah. Ik heb vernomen dat je mijn brief hebt gelezen?" Het verbaasde me dat hij zomaar van onderwerp veranderde, of was het omdat ik het niet over die brief wilde hebben?
"Ja klopt, ik heb hem gelezen. Was dat hetgeen waarover je me belde?" Mijn antwoord klonk harder dan mijn bedoeling was.
"Onder andere, wilde je stem horen natuurlijk en wilde met je afspreken." De vlinders in mijn buik welde weer op. Natuurlijk wilde ik hem zien, ook al wist ik dat er dingen aan bod zouden komen waar ik het liever niet over wilde hebben. Ik moest er even over nadenken.
"Mohammed, ik heb een wisselgesprek en ik moet mijn auto veilig parkeren, bel over 5 minuutjes terug." Hij antwoordde kortaf en ik gooide mijn telefoon op de stoel naast mij. Ik had geen wisselgesprek, ik wilde gewoon even nadenken, wilde gewoon diep ademhalen, en alles tot me laten doordringen. 

Zuchtend parkeer ik de auto achter het appartement van Samir en Amira. Ik liet mijn hoofd zakken op de stuur. Wanneer ik weer om me heen kijk, vraag ik me af wat ik hier kom doen. Ik wilde het cadeautje afgeven maar dat was dan ook alles. Ik wilde die woonkamer vol vrouwen niet binnentreden, ik hoorde hun fluisterende stemmen al in mijn achterhoofd. En dat gaf me nu al een benauwend gevoel.

De overvolle parkeerplaatsen deden me realiseren dat de hele familie er was. Ook de auto van mijn ouders zag ik staan. Terwijl ik me bedenk wat voor smoes ik ga vertellen om zo snel mogelijk weg te gaan, haalt mijn telefoon me weer uit mijn gedachtens.
"Ja Mohammed?" Ik hoorde hem hoesten.
"Je bent ziek, is het wel zo`n goed idee af te spreken vandaag." Ondertussen stapte ik de auto uit en haalde de cadeau van de achterbank.
"Al lag ik op sterven, afspreken met jou kan altijd." Ik zuchtte, en liep richting de ingang. 
"Okeej, ik sta nu bij familie op de stoep, waar zie ik je als ik hier klaar ben?" Ik hoorde hem lachen van blijdschap, wat me het gevoel gaf dat ik de juiste keuze had gemaakt.
"Ik logeer in het huis van Ouacima en Reda tot ze terug zijn van hun huwelijksreis, dus kun je daar naartoe komen?" De heren die uit het gebouw liepen trokken mijn aandacht, ik rondde snel het gesprek af met Mohammed en hing op. 

Terwijl ik langs ze heen liep groette ze me vriendelijk, waarop ik ze teruggroette. Ik had Khalid herkend en vroeg me af wat hij hier deed. Ook verbaasde ik me over het feit dat hij me zomaar was voorbijgelopen, alsof ik een vreemde voor hem was.

Terwijl ik in de portiek de trappen opliep dacht ik aan Khalid. 
Hij emigreerde jaren geleden naar Spanje, daar woonde namelijk zijn toenmalige vriendin, en hij besloot daar te trouwen met haar. Uiteindelijk was het allemaal anders gelopen. Hij trouwde niet, en wilde toch ook niet terug naar Nederland. Volgens Yasmina had iedereen het raar gevonden dat hij niet terugkwam als het was misgelopen met zijn vriendin. 
Toen ik een paar weken later weer naar hem vroeg, vertelde ze me dat hij een zoontje met haar bleek te hebben. Nu bijna een jaar geleden is de moeder van zijn kind overleden en leefde hij alleen met zijn zoon in Spanje.... 

We hebben na de toestanden in de familie weinig contact gehad, en uiteindelijk hoorde we niks meer van elkaar doordat we zo uit elkaar waren gegroeid. Ik herinnerde me wel dat Yasmina me vertelde dat hij graag terug wilde komen naar Nederland maar dat dat vanwege zijn zoon moeilijk ging.

Ik kwam aan op de juiste verdieping en belde aan. Ik hoorde vrouwenstemmen en muziek door elkaar. Mijn hart klopte in mijn keel en zenuwachtig stond ik voor de deur. Ongeduldig belde ik nog een keer. De deur werd geopend en ik groette een Yasmina die met een grote glimlach naar me keek. Ze gaf me de gebruikelijke vier kussen en vroeg of ik naar binnen wilde komen.
"Yasmina, er zijn wat dingen die ik nog moet doen in verband met mijn werk. Ik kwam alleen het cadeautje persoonlijk afgeven." Zuchtend keek ze me aan. Toen ze een bekende stem hoorde kwam ze bij me staan en sloot de deur op een kiertje. Ik zag aan haar gezichtsuitdrukking dat ze slecht nieuws had.
"Wat is er?" Ongeduldig wachtte ik op hetgeen ze me wilde vertellen.
"De moeder van Salima en Khalid is hier ook, en de rest van de familie, ze heeft net meegedeeld dat ze jou als haar schoondochter wil. Ze wil dat je met Khalid trouwt, dat je dus zijn vrouw wordt, en de moeder van zijn zoon." Met grote ogen keek ik haar aan, waarop ik begon te lachen.
"Is dit soms een grap? Ik vind het namelijk nogal lachwekkend." Het ernstige gezicht van Yasmina deed me stoppen met lachen. Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
"Fatiha, je moeder heeft ingestemd, ze zijn nu dolblij alles aan het plannen voor de bruiloft. Het schijnt namelijk dat je vader dit al jarenlang heeft gewild en dolblij was toen Khalid het uiteindelijk voorstelde." Mijn hart leek letterlijk te stoppen met kloppen, en verward keek ik Yasmina aan. Ze zei niks meer, ze keek alleen medelijdend naar me. 

Ze wilde me kapotmaken, me familieleden wilde me alleen kapotmaken. Geschokt duwde ik het pakketje in haar handen en rende weg, ze riep me nog maar huilend verliet ik het gebouw met alleen de dromen van Mohammed en mij voor ogen....   




Liefs,
Faatje

----------


## *MissyN*

:petaf:  pet af...
echt zo mooi.....
heb een nieuw woord voor je
geweldiprafantablindend........
 :denk:  ja zo iets..maar nog net niet helemaal..maar komt een beetje in de buurt hoe Moi jou verhaal wel niet is..

hoop ook dat alles goed is..en dat het weer beter gaat...
na een dal heb je de berg...daar denk ik meestal wel aan..
als je er over praten wil...just call..  :knipoog:  
alleen moet je dan wel me nummer hebben..haha..
maar ik zou hem zo aan jou geven  :grote grijns: 
Sterkte meisje...

----------


## Batata24

Wayyaaawww !! waarom doen ze dat nou weer  :frons:  
stomme mensen.. gunnen ze niemand meer geluk !

----------


## bredameid

je hebt weer je eigen overtroffen ga snel verder

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Wat een lieve reacties dames, zoals jullie je verbazen over mijn vervolgen verbaas ik me over jullie reacties... echt lief...

Missyn: Lief van je, ik waardeer het echt en zal het zeker onthouden :knipoog:  Maar alhamdullilah gaat het nu veeel beter...

Batata24: Don`t worry, alles komt goed :knipoog: 

Bredameid: Kussss


Liefs,
Fa

Ps:Ik begin weer aan een vervolg maar ik kan niet beloven dat die er vanavond zal staan...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Mededeling:

Ik heb in de gaten dat veel mensen mijn verhaal lezen maar geen reactie plaatsen....

Dus heb ik besloten binnekort te gaan staken, mits mensen niet snel reacties gaan plaatsen... Mijn staking zal betekenen dat ik de vervolgjes alleen naar de mensen zal pm-en die reacties plaatsen  :ego:  

Einde mededeling  :Cool:   


Bovenstaande Mededeling is Nietig Verklaard... 


Liefs,
Fa

----------


## faaaatje

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA. 

SERIEUS IK LEES ALTIJD JOU VERVOLGJES, maar waarom ik nooit reageer was omdat ik mij wachtwoord was vergeten.. maar dacht mevrouw pataatje begrijpt dat wel. maar NEEE hoor gaat ze dreigen.. attratiehoofdje inoe.. :tong uitsteken: 

Maar lieverd egt waar sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry en nogmaals sorry.

en je kent mij toch ik lees altijd jou verhalen.. Ik stalk je zeker niet genoeg op msn:

- .. ..  .. .. ..Ik Zag Je.. Ik Wou Je Niet.. Maar Kreeg Je Toch..Ik Had Je.. Maar Nu Nie Meer.. Doei zegt: 
Ewa ga je nog plaatsen, vandaag nog!!

ben je dat allemaal vergeten.." :tong uitsteken: 

haahhahahahaah je weet matties for live

HOU VAN JE en ehy ik wil trouwens weer een vervolgje wat is dit yeh traag kind

boussa JOU DINGETJE

----------


## faaaatje

heey hbibaa

Fatiha je schrijft egt mooi, maar ja is nu een standaart zin geworden in iedere reactie die je krijgt van je fan's. Maar we menen het egt. 

Maar wollah meid je hebt tallent, ga vooral zo verder..

en wat betreft dat allemaal niet zo goed gaat. Fatiha: dit is wat mijn wijze moeder altijd tegen me zijn als het met mij ff niet ging: 

Lieverd ook dit gaat voorbij, dus sta er niet te lang bij stil.. 

Daar hoef ik niets meer aan toe te voegen.. and you know ben er altijd voor je 24/7 jij bent de enigste die mij snachts mag bellen alleen jij. Kijk hoe bijzonder je bent  :tong uitsteken:  hahhaha

ok lieverd plaats snel een vervolgje 

hou van je

BOUSSA

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Hierooooooooooo moet je zijn...
Stuur die vervolgjes maaaaaaaar  :maf2:

----------


## ladyke

heeeyy 

schitterd!!

echt een lekker verhaal en zo spannend  :strik:  

ga aub heeeeel snel verder

en make my dayyyy

----------


## TAMSOEMT

niet staken maar verder gaan!!!!!!!!!!!!!

je doet het echt goed! jehebt me verslaafd gemaakt!

kissssssss

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Oeffff....

Kan bijna niet meer wachtten...  :jammer:

----------


## Laitje

Hey Faatje,

Ik ben al de hele tijd aan t bedenken wat ik je nu nog kan zeggen...., maar volgens mij is alles gezegd..  :Confused:  
Maar ja... ik vind je geweldig schrijven en blijf zo doorgaan..!! 
Je weet hoe je het boeiend moet houden.. petje af meid!


Kusssss  :blij:

----------


## Douniia

Heey meid,

Hier ben ik weer ( ja ik ben overal!)
Ik heb je vervolgen gelezen en ik wil meer!!

Doe snel h, je kent mijn invloeden  :hihi:

----------


## moemoe

*Heb je andere verhalen gelezen .. en die waren echt top!!! Meid! JE hebt echt talent.. doe zo voort

een NeW FaN!!!!!

xxxxxx*

----------


## aitoezintje_15

Salaam zinaaaa ..!! je vervolgjes waren weer eens toppie w0eh0eeeeee .. :wohaa:  ga snel verder lieverd love you t0ttie djalie je trouwe FAN Hanan ..:kus:  :zwaai:

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder ga ook met de verhaal zij is een deel van mijn verder

----------


## faaaatje

YOEHOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...............

FATIHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...


Ga verder!!!!!!!!








is wel duidelijk genoeg heh :tong uitsteken: 

boussa F

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Wat lief, al die reacties, echt geweldig!!!! Choukran dames echt ik waardeer het heel ergggg, en ik ga natuurlijk ook op reacties apart reageren maar volgens mij willen jullie nu eerst een vervolg...  :Smilie:  

Nou ik ben ermee bezig, maar heb de laatste tijd wat problems met concentreren enso (Fatima heeft hier ook mee te maken  :jammer:  ) , dus ik doe echt me best hem vanavond nog te plaatsen...


Dikke zoen,
Faat :blauwe kus:

----------


## faaaatje

welke fatima..

ik ken wel eentje zo hele lieve schattige aardige knappe grappige fatima bedoel je die





p.s niet na haar luisteren... ik stimuleer en motiveer haar alleen hoor,

Fatiha niet liegen...

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:blauwe kus:

----------


## miss_zakia

hey zina 
hier is een nieuwe fan je moet doorgaan 
keuze heb je niet
het verhaaal is so mooi laat me niet wachten  :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :tik:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 10_ 


Ik sluit me ogen en concentreer me op zijn hand die door mijn haar woelde. Snikkend probeer ik de tranen van mijn wangen te vegen maar hij is me voor. Hij pakt mijn hand vast en kuste mijn handpalm. Daarna gaat hij met zijn vingers over mijn wangen, de druppels wegvegend.
"Lieverd, niet huilen. Ik wil niet dat je verdriet hebt, nooit niet." Ik open mijn ogen en ontmoet de zijne. Ik zuchtte, de hele avond had ik met mijn hoofd op zijn schoot gelegen. 

Nadat ik van Yasmina had gehoord wat ik thuis aangekomen toch zou horen van mijn ouders ben ik naar Mohammed gereden, zonder vragen te stellen heeft hij me meteen in zijn armen genomen en me getroost. Ik heb bij hem uitgehuild en hem toen het verhaal verteld. Hij had niks gezegd, hij had alleen naar me geluisterd en me sussend in zijn armen gehouden. En dat terwijl hij miskin zo ziek was. Ik ging rechtop zitten en haalde mijn handen hopeloos door mijn haar. Ik voelde zijn hand over mijn rug gaan. 
Ik keek hem aan en een lach sierde even mijn gezicht.
"Zit je me nu uit te lachen?" Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
"Nooit niet, ik besef me gewoon wederom hoezeer ik je heb gemist." Hij schoof naar me toe en hield mijn gezicht in zijn handen. 
"Zelfs wanneer ik er zo belabberd uitzie?" Terwijl ik mijn handen om zijn polsen heb knik ik bevestigend.

Even blijven we zo zitten maar als ik de aankomende preek van mijn ouders al helemaal voor me zie sta ik op en ga ik tegenover hem staan. Ik voel de tranen weer opkomen bij het zien van zijn hoopvolle gezicht.
"Wat moeten we doen Mohammed? Ik wil je niet kwijt, niet nog een keer. Maar ik kan mijn ouders toch niet teleurstellen? Nooit hebben ze me iets geweigerd, nooit hebben ze me ergens toe gedwongen. En nu? Ik kan ze niet teleurstellen." Wanhopig kijk ik hem aan. Hij stapte op me af en pakte me vast. Ik liet mijn hoofd op zijn borst rusten, ik snoof zijn bekende geurtje op en realiseerde me hoezeer ik die had gemist, en waarschijnlijk weer zal moeten missen.
"Lieverd, we komen er wel doorheen. We hebben elkaar toch? Bovendien weet je niet zeker of het echt zo is, pas als je het echt uit de mond van je ouders hebt gehoord kunnen we er iets tegen doen." Ik zuchtte en besefte me dat hij misschien wel gelijk had. Misschien hadden mijn ouders het alleen gezegd om mijn tante gerust te stellen. Misschien was het een uit de hand gelopen grap, en maakte ik me zorgen om niks. 
"Bovendien schatje, ik kom toch om je hand vragen, zodra Reda van zijn huwelijksreis is, kom ik naar je vader. Dus als ze echt willen dat je gaat trouwen geven ze je toch weg aan mij." Een grote glimlach sierde mijn gezicht, zijn woorden deden de vlinders in mijn buik weer opwellen. En ik voelde dat ik rustiger werd, of het door zijn geruststellende woorden kwam of door zijn hand die over mijn rug wreef, ik wist het niet.

Ik haalde mezelf uit zijn veilige armen en keek naar hem op.
"Mohammed, ik hou van je..." Ik meende elk woord uit het diepste van mijn hart. Zijn ogen glinsterde van blijdschap, daarna boog hij zich naar me toe en kuste me liefdevol op me lippen. Wanneer ik bevrijd van zijn hongerige lippen, kijk ik hem intens aan.
"Fatiha, ik heb zo lang over die woorden gedroomd. Ik wenste elke avond voor het slapen gaan dat je me die woorden zou kunnen influisteren. hbiba, ik hou ook van jou." Zijn simpele woorden hebben zoveel impact om me hele lichaam. Zijn neus wrijft hij over de mijne en ik besef me dat ik moet genieten van onze tijd samen...

Na een tijdje zitten we weer samen op de bank, ik voel me veilig in zijn armen en begin te jammeren wanneer ik mijn telefoon weer hoor overgaan. Ik besluit dit keer op te nemen en krijg een hysterische Chaimae aan de telefoon. 
"Fatiha, je moet echt komen. De bruidsuite in het Hotel is niet door hun gereserveerd, en iedereen staat hier buiten en ze willen zich er allemaal mee bemoeien." Met gefronste wenkbrauwen kijk ik Mohammed aan die me vraagt of alles wel okeej is.
"Chaimae, ik kom eraan. Niks aan de hand, is gewoon een misverstand." Ik hang op en haal mijn jas van de bank, Mohammed pakt mijn arm vast en dwingt me hem aan te kijken.
"Moet ik met je mee?" Ik schud met mijn hoofd.
"Is niks, heeft gewoon met mijn werk te maken." Hij kijkt me een ogenblik aan.
"Weet je het zeker?" Vastberaden knik ik. Ik plaats een snelle kus op zijn wang.
"Bel me als je iets nodig hebt. En als je thuis bent, dan weet ik dat je veilig bent." Ik knik naar hem en verlaat het huis. Snel stap ik mijn auto in en rij naar het Hotel.



Heel Laat Op De Avond...

"Beslama meid, choukran voor alles vandaag." Assia plaatste nog een snelle kus op mijn wang en stapt dan mijn auto uit.
"Graag gedaan Fatiha. Ik spreek je snel." Ik knik en snel slaat ze de deur achter zich dicht. Ik blijf wachten tot ze de tuin in verdwijnt. Opgelucht rij ik dan de weg weer op. Alles was goed verlopen, ik was voor niks gebeld, er was alleen een verkeerde naam doorgegeven. Gelukkig hadden de gasten zich kunnen vermaken met Dakka Marrakchia voor de het Hotel. 
Toen ieder zijn eigen weg opging moest ik alleen Assia ophalen van de bruiloft en naar huis brengen. Onderweg vertelde ze me dat alles naar wens was verlopen, waar ik ontzettend opgelucht over was.

Al had ik de leiding aan hun gegeven toch maakte ik me ergens zorgen over. Ik was tenslotte de persoon die de verantwoordelijkheid droeg vanaf het moment dat ik het contract met het bruidspaar opstelde. 
Ik besloot zoiets nooit meer te doen. Al wist ik dat ze het alleen prima konden redden, toch zou ik erop worden aangekeken als er iets verkeerd zou gaan en liever had ik zelf alles in de hand...

Mijn gedachtens dwaalde weer af naar Mohammed. Ik miste zijn veilige armen om me heen, ik miste zijn gerustellende woorden en zijn liefkozingen die me alles deden vergeten. Twijfelend kijk ik dan naar mijn telefoon. Zou ik hem bellen? Zou ik naar hem toegaan? Ik wilde zo graag bij hem zijn, maar toch kon ik het niet maken. Zuchtend gooi ik de telefoon naast me en rij in volle vaart naar huis.
Ik hoopte dat als ik thuis zou komen ik niemand zou aantreffen. Ik was zo moe en wilde alleen maar slapen. 
Net wanneer ik mijn straat inrijd, gaat mijn telefoon over. Hopend dat het Mohammed is neem ik snel op.
"Hey lieverd, ben je nog niet thuis?"
"Nee schat, wil net mijn auto parkeren, ik bel je terug wanneer ik binnen ben okeej?" 
"Is goed lieverd, tot zo." Ik hang op en parkeer snel mijn auto. Ik pak alleen mijn tas en laat de rest van de spullen in de auto. Terwijl ik mijn huissleutels zoek loop ik alvast naar de voordeur.

Ik haal diep adem en loop naar binnen, ik hoor niks of niemand, alleen de stilte komt me tegemoet.
Opgelucht loop ik de trap op naar mijn kamer, ik besluit even mijn benen te rusten en ga op bed liggen, maar algauw val ik in een diepe slaap...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door faaaatje_ 
> *welke fatima..
> 
> ik ken wel eentje zo hele lieve schattige aardige knappe grappige fatima bedoel je die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geloof je het zelf :lol: 



En het vervolgje staat er, choukran voor de reacties dames
Miss_zakia welkom bij het verhaal, hoop dat je het zult blijven volgen...
Insaallah tot gauw...


Kiss,
Fa

----------


## faaaatje

JA JA JA JA 

niet LIEGEN fatiha gaat je neus alleen maar nog meer van groeien :tong uitsteken:

----------


## faaaatje

HUH ik zie dat je hier wel online bent, maar waarom ben je niet online op MSN... kom online a junkkk

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Ga snel verder!
Kan niet wachtten tot je volgende vervolg!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Ik ben bezig met een vervolg voor: Zij is een deel van mij...
Daarna een vervolg voor My Only Love... 

Ik ben ontzettend zenuwachtig, mijn handen trillen helemaal want heb tot 6 uur examenuitslagen, toen ik dus door het huis ijsbeerde raadde me moeder aan achter de pc te gaan zitten, en mijn trillende handen beter kon laten tikken...

Dus vandaar dat ik die vervolgen aan het tikken ben...

Tot straks..

Kus,
Fa


Ps: Fatima, ik kom niet online. Wil bepaalde mensen ontwijken... Sorry schatje, ik leg het je later wel uit...  :blauwe kus:

----------


## *MissyN*

hey meisjuh ben nu wel heel nieuwsgierig
ben je geslaagd..?????????????
Succes..

----------


## moemoe

*Bedankt meid voor je nieuw vervolgje die je vandaag hebt geplaatst! Is weeral denderend zoals altijd.. maare.. twas wel wa kort zenne 

Hoop dat je geslaagd bent inshaAllah..

DIkke boessa

Moemoeke*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Ja, ik ben geslaagd. Alhamdullilah. Ik ben bezig het volgende vervolg te plaatsen, thanx voor de reacties dames...


Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_
Hoofdstuk 11_ 

De Volgende Dag... 


Vroeg was ik opgestaan en zonder te ontbijten naar mijn zaak vertrokken. Onderweg haalde ik een grote bak koffie en beluisterde mijn voicemail berichten. Chaimae was ziek en kon niet komen werken, Fatima bood haar excuses aan en vertelde dat ze vandaag ook niet kon werken maar dat ze wel zou langskomen. 
Mohammed, had tig keer gebeld en een bericht achter gelaten omdat ik hem gister niet meer had gebeld. Ik besloot toch niemand terug te bellen. En met alleen de rustige muziek in mijn auto reed ik verder in alle stilte en mijn peinzende gedachtens naar mijn zaak.


Ik kon me de laatste keer niet meer herinneren dat ik de zaak in mijn eentje opende. Toch had ik dit wel nodig vandaag. Ik wilde in alle rust mijn werk doen, en ondertussen hopen dat alles goed zal komen. Dat ik in de toekomst deze zaak kon verkopen en mijn dromen kon najagen met Mohammed. In Marokko wonen, daar samen onze Hotel runnen en verder ons gezinnetje uitbreiden. Toch leek ik nog een verre weg te gaan. Zolang mijn ouders niet in mijn weg zouden staan had ik niks te vrezen, alleen had ik die zekerheid nu niet. 


De telefoon in de zaak gaat over en op hetzelfde moment komt Fatima binnen wandelen. Ik neem snel op en luister naar de woorden van mijn moeder. Ondertussen ontwijk ik de spijtige blik in Fatima`s ogen. 
Elke keer wanneer ik mijn moeder wil onderbreken is ze me voor. Dit was weer eens een gesprek zoals altijd. Ze vertelde hoe erg ze het vond dat ik elke morgen de deur uitging zonder haar te zien, en laat thuis kwam zonder haar verder te spreken. Vandaag wilde ze ook dat vroeg thuis kwam omdat we bezoek kregen. Ze wist als geen ander dat ik daar geen zin in had, toch deed ze altijd weer de moeite.
"Fatiha, het is je eigen huis. Vind je het niet raar dat ik je moet uitnodigen in je eigen huis?" Hier wist ik dus niks tegen te zeggen, ze had immers gelijk.
"Mama, het is echt druk. Ik kan niet eerder weg." Natuurlijk probeerde ik er met dat smoesje elke keer weer onderuit te komen. Maar ook mijn moeder gaf niet op.
"De kleintjes van je broers komen ook. Je kan het ze niet aandoen weer niet thuis te zijn." Ik opende mijn mond uit verbazing. Natuurlijk, ze probeerde dat tegen me te gebruiken. Ze wist dat zij mijn zwakke punt waren. Ik zuchtte en gaf toe.
"Okeej, ik probeer zo snel mogelijk thuis te komen." Blij nam mijn moeder afscheid en ik hing op.

Vragend keek ik Fatima aan.
"Ik heb je bericht vanmorgen gehad, wat kom je nu eigenlijk doen dan?" Ik klonk zo zakelijk mogelijk, ik mocht niet vergeten dat ze mijn werknemer was en zij mocht dat evenmin vergeten.
"Nee, ik kwam alleen even zeggen dat ik met Faysal een paar dagen wegga. We nemen een korte vakantie." Ik knikte, zonder haar aan te kijken.
"Fijne Vakantie, doe die vent van je de hartelijke groeten. En tja, Allahie3ouen." Ik hoorde haar zuchten maar ik weigerde om te kijken. Ik hield me bezig met de nodige papieren voor de zaak en wachtte tot ze de zaak weer zou verlaten.
"Faat, ik ben nog steeds je beste vriendin. Doe niet zo afstandelijk tegen me. Faysal en ik moeten gewoon een tijdje weg." Ik knikte wederom, en vroeg me af wat ze wilde dat ik nu zou zeggen. 
"Fatima, je werkt bij mij, nee sorry, je werkt voor mij. Nooit heb ik me hoger dan jou gezet omdat ik je inderdaad zag als mijn beste vriendin. Nu dwing je mij, me te gedragen als je baas. Wil je op vakantie met Faysal, prima!! Ik hou je niet tegen." Zuchtend draaide ze zich om en liep mijn zaak uit zonder nog meer te zeggen. 

Ik ging dus verder met mijn werk, en dacht aan haar schijnheiligheid. Nog durven te zeggen dat ze mijn beste vriendin is. Wat denkt ze? Dat ik dom ben ofso, ik wist waar ze naartoe ging, ik wist wat voor zogenaamde vakantie ze had. Ik kende Faysal eerder dan zij, ik heb een band opgebouwd met zijn moeder, en de rest van de familie. Ik belde ze ook zo nu en dan, en wist dus dat het slecht ging met zijn moeder. En dat hij dus daarom naar Marokko ging. De vraag was alleen, waarom zei Fatima niks tegen me? Natuurlijk gedroeg ik me zo, hierdoor schoot me te binnen dat ik inderdaad niks meer was dan haar baas. Immers vertellen beste vriendinnen elkaar wat er zoal gebeurt in de familie, en boven alles logen ze niet tegen elkaar.
Ik probeerde me te concentreerde op mijn werk wanneer een klant mijn aandacht vraagt. Ik zette Fatima uit mijn hoofd, dat was een zaak voor een andere keer...


De dag verliep zoals gewoonlijk. Klanten kwamen en gingen. Ik regelde de laatste dingen voor de bruiloften die dag ervoor en opgelucht sluit ik mijn zaak eerder dan normaal. Wanneer ik naar mijn auto loop zie ik hem staan. Zijn gezicht stond niet echt vrolijk. Ik stapte dichterbij en wilde mijn autodeur open doen wanneer hij me tegenhoudt.
"Ik maakte me zorgen om je, waarom heb je niet meer gebeld, en waarom stond je telefoon uit?" Ik voelde zijn armen mijn middel omsluiten, en voordat hij verder gaat maak ik me los uit zijn omhelzing.
"Niet doen we staan op straat en bovendien moet ik naar huis. Ik ben gister in slaap gevallen en mijn telefoon stond uit omdat me accu leeg was. Ik heb je voicemail berichten gehoord maar ik moet nu echt weg. Ik stapte mijn auto in zonder hem aan te kijken. Wanneer ik de deur wil sluiten houdt hij hem tegen.
"Ik ken je als geen ander, je sluit me buiten. Ik kan het niet ruiken als er iets mis is, vertel het me dan kan ik er ook iets tegen doen." Even kijk ik hem aan, en vervolgens draait hij zich om en loopt die weg.
"Mohammed??" Hij draait zich om en kijkt me afwachtend aan.
"Ik kom straks naar je toe, is dat goed?" Er verschijnt een glimlach op zijn gezicht, en zwaaiend loopt hij weg. Zuchtend start ik de auto en rijd weg...   




Faatje

----------


## ladyke

*Aaachh

je verhaaltje is zo onvoorspelbaar!!

houd het zo, ik hou ervan 

je doet het echt schitterend!!

bazz '3liek!!


vele trouwe groetjes van Ladyke 

kiss*

----------


## Laitje

Thx voor t mooie vervolgje..

En gefeliciteerd!!!!!
Ik ben hamdulilah ook geslaagd.

 :wohaa:

----------


## bredameid

ik kan niet wachten tot dat volgen vervolg

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 12_ 


Ik loop stilletjes naar binnen, en ik hoor de lachende stemmen vanuit de gang. De hoeveelheid schoenen die ik zie liggen verraden de personen die zich in de woonkamer bevinden. Ik wil zonder opgemerkt te worden de trap op lopen maar de kleintjes hadden me al in de gaten. Ik word besprongen, en overal voel ik hun kleine armpjes en handjes. 
"Tante Fatihaaaaaa" Ik besefte me meteen dat nu ook iedereen binnen wist dat ik er was. Ik knielde neer en gaf ze allemaal n voor n een dikke kus. Ze beginnen meteen met vertellen over wat ze hebben meegemaakt. Aandachtig luister ik naar hun kindertaal en hun avonturen de afgelopen week. 

Na een tijdje verschijnt me moeder en vragend kijkt ze me aan.
"Wat zit je daar nou? Kom naar binnen en groet je tante, je broers, je neven en nichten. Doe niet zo onbeleefd." Beschaamd kijk ik haar aan. Ik had helemaal niet in de gaten dat ik op de grond zat in de gang en omringd was door de kleintjes. Ik leek zelf nu een klein kind. Ik haal snel de jongste van me schoot en sta op. Dan dringen de woorden van me moeder pas tot me door. Was mijn tante er ook?? Welke tante? Toch niet...??? Voordat ik zelf de antwoorden kan geven op die vragen verschijnt Salima in de gang. Schijnheilig komt ze op me af en geeft me de gebruikelijke vier kussen.
"Hoe is het schat??" Ik kan wel overgeven van haar gedrag. Stil knik ik naar haar.
"Het gaat goed. Met jou ook?" Blij knikte ze en omhelsde ze me weer. Verward keek ik naar me moeder die alleen met een glimlach naar ons staat te kijken.

Kortaf zeg ik dat ik even naar boven moet en dat ik zometeen naar beneden kom. Zonder op antwoord te wachten loop ik naar boven met de kleintjes achter me aan. Ze springen op me bed en zitten aan mijn spullen terwijl ik me snel omkleed. De oudste: Adil vraagt wanneer we een keer naar Macdonalds gaan. Ik beloof hem diezelfde avond nog te gaan. Aan de ene kant om hem blij te maken wat me is gelukt en aan de andere kant om te ontsnappen aan de mensen. Ik kreeg echt een benauwend gevoel bij het idee dat ik de hele avond met familie moest gaan zitten. Ik kon niet schijnheilig doen, zoals zij het altijd speelde....

Zuchtend til ik de jongste op me rug en met lawaai en gezang rennen we allemaal de trap af. Wanneer we beneden zijn willen ze nog een keer. Dus zoals gezegd ren ik de trap weer op en weer af. Ze gierde het uit van het lachen, en ook ik kon me lach niet inhouden, alleen me moeder was niet blij, althans zo keek ze me niet aan.
"Altijd gedraag je je als een klein kind. Wanneer doe je toch eens gewoon?" Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik haar aan. Wat was er met haar? Ik kijk de kleintjes vragend aan maar ook zij halen hun schouders op. Ik haal de jongste van mijn rug en loop de keuken in. Terwijl ik wat te drinken pak bereid ik me voor op de confrontatie met mijn familieleden. Na een tijdje duwt me moeder me letterlijk de kamer in, dus ik tover een grote glimlach op mijn gezicht en loop naar binnen. Ik groet iedereen vriendelijk en schrik even wanneer ik Khalid zie zitten. Even blijf ik stilstaan en kijk hem geschokt aan. Ik slik even en de puzzelstukjes lijken ineen te vallen. Hoe kon ik zo dom zijn?? Ze zijn hier voor mij. Ik besef me dat ik verder moet met groeten, en nog steeds verbaasd groet ik iedereen.
De moeder van Khalid kijkt me alleen glunderend aan en ik realiseer me weer dat ze hier vandaag zijn om mijn hand te vragen. 

Als laatst geef ik mijn pa een hoofdkus en ga naast hem zitten. Ik ontwijk de vragende blikken, en doe alsof ik druk bezig ben met de kleintjes aandacht geven. Er worden vragen gesteld, over mijn zaak, en mijn persoonlijke leven. Kortaf geef ik steeds antwoord. Ik wilde hier helemaal niet zitten, ik wilde gewoon hard schreeuwen dat ik mijn leven alleen wilde delen met Mohammed en met niemand anders. Ik wilde uitroepen dat ze hier voor niks waren, maar ik geef geen enkele kik. Ik kan alleen maar hopen dat dit snel voorbij is. 

Ik besef me dat mijn ouders hier dus allemaal van weten en dat ze dachten mij zo in onwetendheid te kunnen laten. Waarom hadden ze me niks verteld?? Normaal lieten ze me ruim van tevoren weten dat er mensen om mijn hand zouden komen vragen en daar kwam bovenop dat ik 9 van de tien keer niet zelf erbij hoefde te zijn.

Wanneer mijn telefoon overgaat kan ik wel springen van blijdschap maar zonder dat te laten merken sta ik langzaam op en loop de kamer opgelucht uit. In de gang houdt me moeder me tegen, zuchtend pakt ze de telefoon uit mijn handen. Ze schud met haar hoofd bij het zien van mijn vragende blik.
"Je telefoon gaat uit vandaag." Ik wil meteen protesteren en haal mijn telefoon meteen uit haar hand.
"Nee Mama, dit is mijn werk. Je kan me dat niet afpakken, zelfs niet voor mensen die me alleen zwart hebben proberen te maken." Geschokt keek me moeder me aan. Ik had meteen spijt, ik wilde niet tegen haar uitvallen, en bovendien had zij me niks aangedaan.
"Mama, ik ga even weg met Adil, je moet me begrijpen, ik kan de incidenten in het verleden niet zomaar vergeten." Ze keek me een ogenblik aan en liep toen de woonkamer in zonder verder iets te zeggen. 

Ik roep Adil bij me en hij doet meteen zijn schoentjes aan. Ik beloof de andere iets lekkers mee te nemen en ga dan met Adil de deur uit. Ik snuif de buitenlucht op en besef me wederom dat benauwende kamers met familieleden niks voor mij is. Mijn telefoon gaat weer en blij neem ik op.
"Hey lieverd, ik kom eerst naar jou toe en daarna als je wil kun je mee wat eten bij de Mac, me neefje wilde daar graag eten." Gelukkig stemde Mohammed meteen toe, zogezegd zogedaan dus... 

Ik haalde Mohammed op en samen reden we naar de Macdonalds. Ik vertelde Adil dat Mohammed een collega van me was, maar gelukkig vroeg hij er verder niet naar. Ik legde Mohammed de situatie thuis uit en spijtig had hij me aangekeken. Ik schonk hem een glimlach en zei hem dat het goed zou komen. We zouden er wel uitkomen, zolang we maar aan elkaar vast hielden. Ik geloofde er heilig in dat we er samen, als een koppel uit zouden komen. Dankbaar had hij me aangekeken, in de gelukkige wetendheid dat ik achter `ons` stond.

We aten en lachtte heel wat af. Ik vond het fijn te zien dat Mohammed zo goed met kinderen kon omgaan. Wanneer Mohammed stiekem met zijn hand over mijn rug gaat terwijl Adil tussen ons inzit kijk ik hem intens aan. We leken een echte gezin, en terwijl ik van zijn verliefde blik geniet besef ik me dat ik niks liever wil dan een gezin met hem stichten, en ik zou ervoor vechten, net zoals hij dat wilde, tot mijn laatste adem...  


Liefs,
Faat

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Laitje_ 
> *Thx voor t mooie vervolgje..
> 
> En gefeliciteerd!!!!!
> Ik ben hamdulilah ook geslaagd.
> 
> *


Choukran meid  :blozen:  
Jij ook heel goed gedaan, en gefeliciteerd  :Wink:  

Dikke Smak,
Faat

Ps: Voor de rest van de dames die hebben gereageerd, choukran  :boeps:

----------


## bredameid

gefeliciteerd vor de mensen die allemaal zijn geslaagd ik ben zelf ook geslaagd feestje houden

----------


## ladyke

*aah jaaaa echt mooi vervolgje weer

ik kan het precies niet genoeg zeggen 

klein vraagje: welke incidenten van vroeger?*  

_"Geschokt keek me moeder me aan. Ik had meteen spijt, ik wilde niet tegen haar uitvallen, en bovendien had zij me niks aangedaan.
"Mama, ik ga even weg met Adil, je moet me begrijpen, ik kan de incidenten in het verleden niet zomaar vergeten." Ze keek me een ogenblik aan en liep toen de woonkamer in zonder verder iets te zeggen. "_ 
*
dit stukje.

sorry hoor, maar ik wil je verhaaltje echt goed begrijpen *

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door ladyke_ 
> *aah jaaaa echt mooi vervolgje weer
> 
> ik kan het precies niet genoeg zeggen 
> 
> klein vraagje: welke incidenten van vroeger?  
> 
> "Geschokt keek me moeder me aan. Ik had meteen spijt, ik wilde niet tegen haar uitvallen, en bovendien had zij me niks aangedaan.
> "Mama, ik ga even weg met Adil, je moet me begrijpen, ik kan de incidenten in het verleden niet zomaar vergeten." Ze keek me een ogenblik aan en liep toen de woonkamer in zonder verder iets te zeggen. " 
> ...


De incidenten van vroeger bedoel ik de verhalen die vroeger over haar de ronde zijn gegaan in de familie. Dat wat Salima is begonnen uiteindelijk door iedereen is overgenomen waardoor zij het zwarte schaap werd in de familie.. Begrijp je??


En anytime, je kan het me altijd vragen wanneer je denkt iets niets niet te kloppen of je iets niet begrijpt.

Ik moet nu werken, maar insaallah vanavond en anders morgen een big vervolg...
Voor de rest van de dames, choukran voor de reacties, en nogmaals gefeliciteerd voor degene die zijn geslaagd...


Liefs,
Faat

----------


## Douniia

Dounia 

Ik heb een forum.  :jumping:

----------


## Laitje

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Choukran meid  
> Jij ook heel goed gedaan, en gefeliciteerd  
> 
> Dikke Smak,
> Faat
> 
> Ps: Voor de rest van de dames die hebben gereageerd, choukran *



Dank je wel!!!
En het vervolg is weer prachtig...

Kus...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 13_ 

Paar dagen later... 

"Je hebt wat gedaan???" Ik ging met mijn handen door mijn haar en keek hem ongelovig aan.
"Fatiha, hbiba djelie, ik kon er niet mee wachten, ik wilde je zo snel mogelijk als mijn vrouw." Ik haalde diep adem en probeerde me te beseffen in wat voor situatie ik me bevond. Hij was gewoon zonder mijn toestemming naar mijn vader geweest, ik kon het hier onmogelijk mee eens zijn. Ik wilde mijn ouders hier nog op voorbereiden, ik wilde hier zelf nog op voorbereid worden. Zuchtend kijk ik hem aan, zijn duffe blik doet me realiseren dat het niet goed is verlopen. Ik stap dichterbij en ga met mijn hand over zijn wang, zijn ogen ontwijken de mijne en langzaam vormen er tranen die niet snel daarna over zijn wangen lopen... Met mijn duim veeg ik ze weg.
"Schatje, sorry. Ik had het alleen niet verwacht. Wat is er? Hebben ze je het huis uitgegooid? Hebben ze je uitgescholden? Nee vast niet, dat zouden mijn ouders nooit doen, vooral niet bij de persoon van wie ik zielsveel houd." Ik lachtte even maar verstarde bij het zien van zijn veelzeggende blik. Hij slikte en ik wachtte op zijn uitleg. De brok die zich in mijn keel had gevestigd zorgde ervoor dat ik niet voor lang kalm kon blijven. 

Eindelijk, hij keek me aan. Zijn ogen doorboorde de mijne. Hakkelend probeerde hij te praten.
""Fatiha.. Ze... Hbiba, ik.." Ik kon er niet meer tegen hem zo te zien en dus drukte ik hem tegen me aan. Een angstaanjagend gevoel ging door me heen. Er was iets goed mis. Alleen ik wilde me geen zorgen maken, ik wilde genieten van de momenten die ik nog met hem had, want het gevoel dat ik hem binnekort weer zou moeten loslaten bezorgde me koude rillingen...

Hij haalde me uit zijn armen en liep onverwacht een eind van me weg. Hij stond met zijn rug naar me toe en verborg zijn handen in zijn zakken. Zuchtend haalde ik mijn schouders op. Ik werd nieuwschieriger naar wat er die middag bij mij thuis is gebeurd. Toch bleef ik geduldig.

De telefoon van de zaak ging over en verschrikt draaide hij zich om.
"Dat zullen je ouders wel zijn." Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
"Wie het ook is, ik neem niet op tot je me verteld wat er is gebeurd." Hij draaide zich weer om en stil luisterde we naar de telefoon die ik niet wilde aannemen. Niet veel later klopt er iemand op de deur en voordat ik kan weigeren stapt Chaimae mijn kamer binnen. Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik haar aan.
"Ehm, je moeder aan de telefoon in de zaak. Het is nogal dringend." Nerveus keek ze van mij naar Mohammed die nog steeds met zijn rug naar me toe stond.
"Zeg maar dat ik haar later terugbel. En Chaimae, ik wil even niet gestoord worden." Ze knikte bevestigend en sloot gauw de deur achter zich dicht.

Ik zuchtte en liep op Mohammed af. Ik legde een hand op zijn schouder en mijn andere hand op zijn arm. Hij draaide zich om en vragend keek ik hem aan, terwijl ik de pijn in zijn ogen kon lezen. Weer die verdomde brok in mijn keel. Ik stond op het punt hem te smeken me te vertellen wat er was gebeurd.
"Schatje, vertel het me. Maak me niet langer gek." Zijn handen omvatte mijn gezicht en zijn lippen waar zijn tranen zich hadden verenigd kwamen dichterbij, ik sloot mijn ogen en een seconde later voelde ik zijn lippen op de mijne. Ik proefde de zoute smaak van zijn tranen en voor ik het kon tegenhouden liepen de tranen over mijn wangen, mezelf beseffend dat dit wel de laatste keer kon zijn dat ik zijn lippen op de mijne mocht voelen. Ik wilde het niet, ik wilde hem niet nog eens kwijtraken.

Hij haalde meteen zijn lippen van de mijne en keek me verschrikt aan. 
"Niet huilen schatje. We komen er wel lieverd." Door zijn woorden werd mijn gesnik heviger. Hij trok me tegen zich aan en woelde met zijn hand door mijn haar. Sussend liet hij me weten dat alles wel goed moest komen.
"Je vader wilde niet Fatiha. Ze zeiden dat ze je al hadden weggegeven. Mijn grote liefde, het lijkt alsof ik net te laat ben. Alsof ik geen tweede kans heb gehad zoals iedereen die verdient te krijgen. Ik ben te laat Fatiha, maar ik weiger je los te laten. Je bent van mij, en je behoort mij toe. Ik zal nooit accepteren dat een andere man mijn rol zal overnemen, over mijn lijk Fatiha. En zoals ik je heb beloofd, ik zal voor je vechten tot mijn laatste adem." Zijn woorden maken veel duidelijk. Ik verstevig mijn greep om zijn nek en snikkend verberg ik mijn gezicht. 

Het was nu echt bevestigd, mijn ouders wilde me aan Khalid weggeven. Blijkbaar dachten ze dat ik dat klakkeloos zou aannemen, maar dat was onmogelijk voor mij om te accepteren, ik hield teveel van hem. Hij was mijn zuurstof, mijn enige steunpilaar in dit leven, hij was alles wat ik nodig had, dat was keer op keer gebleken, en ik zou ook voor hem vechten tot het eind....    

Liefs,
Faat

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 14_ 

Diezelfde Avond.... 


Ongelovig keek ik van me moeder naar mijn vader. Ik probeerde alles langzaam tot me te laten doordringen. Adil kroop op me schoot en keek me met vragende oogjes aan. Ik slikte even en plaats een kus op zijn voorhoofd. Doordat de kleintjes erbij waren hield ik me rustig. Het liefst wilde ik alles uitschreeuwen maar de serieuze blik op me vaders gezicht deed me beseffen dat ze al hadden besloten, ze hadden een besluit gemaakt voor mij. Ik zuchtte diep en keek me moeder aan.
"Mama, Khalid beschouw ik als mijn broer. Jullie kunnen me onmogelijk wijsmaken dat jullie dit echt menen. Ik geloof het niet, is het soms een grap?" Stil keken ze me aan, ook mijn broers zeiden niks. Dus ik richtte me op mijn vader.
"Papa ik vind het niet grappig, en je kan me omogelijk kwalijk nemen dat ik het hier niet mee eens ben, ik weiger hierin mee te gaan." Adil sprong van me schoot toen hij me vader`s blik zag. Ik slikte en probeerde sterk in mijn schoenen te blijven staan, alhoewel ik heel goed wist dat mijn vader niet van gedachten te veranderen was. Zijn wanhopige gezicht verscheen als vanzelf voor me ogen, ik besefde me waarvoor ik dit allemaal deed. 
"Je trouwt met hem, klaar!! Wees blij, ik doe dit voor jou. De meeste meiden kennen hun aanstaande niet eens en jij die zo hecht aan hem was trekt zich nu opeens terug. Fatiha, ik wil alleen het beste voor je, ik ben je vader. Ik ben ouder en ervaren, misschien begrijp je me nu niet, maar zul je me ooit wel begrijpen. Wanneer je zelf ook kinderen hebt." Ongelovig schudde ik met mijn hoofd, terwijl de tranen over mijn wangen biggelden.... 

Uit wanhoop keek ik mijn moeder aan. Ik hoopte zo erg dat ze me vader zou overtuigen van mijn gelijk. Ik kon toch onmogelijk trouwen met iemand die ik niet wilde? En dan te zeggen dat die het voor mij deed. Ongelofelijk!

"Mama, nee! Ik doe het niet, wil het niet. Ik ben oud en volwassen genoeg die keuze zelf te maken. Papa, ik weet dat je het goed bedoelt maar dit zal me alleen verdriet doen, kijk naar me, luister naar me. Ik wil dit niet!" Wanhopig keek ik me moeder wederom aan. In de hoop dat ze iets ging zeggen, voor mij zou opkomen. Wanneer ze haar mond opendoet, lijk ik opgelucht te zijn, maar dat is van korte duur, niet wetend wat ze wil zeggen, kijk ik haar vol moed aan.
"Fatiha, dit is het beste. Trouwen is de helft van je geloof. Mensen praten over je, ze komen bij me klagen over jou. Je bid allang niet meer, je draagt geen hoofddoek meer, je komt meestal midden in de nacht thuis van je werk, en het lijkt dat je je niks meer aantrekt van wat andere mensen van je zeggen. Vroeger was ik trots op je, nu durf ik de mensen niet meer over jou te vertellen. De mensen geloven me niet wanneer ik zeg wat voor je werk je doet. Ze leggen meteen zelf al een link als ze horen dat je vaak tot diep in de nacht wegblijft." Met grote ogen kijk ik haar aan. Ik lijk steeds dieper in een zwart gat te vallen.
"Wat kan je nou schelen wat mensen van mij denken? Je kent met toch, ik ben je dochter mama, je vertrouwt me toch? Papa vertrouwt me toch? Dat is toch genoeg, ik hoef bij niemand verantwoording af te leggen!!!" Ik veeg de tranen van mijn wangen en snikkend kijk ik ze aan. Mijn vader nam weer het woord.
"Fatiha, je moeder heeft gelijk. We zijn bang dat je helemaal van het rechte pad afdwaalt. Een huwelijk met Khalid zal je daar alleen bij helpen, hij is een goede man, hij zal goed voor je zorgen. Fatiha, je bent mijn dochter, ik wil dat je goed terecht komt, en echt Khalid is een goede jongen. Zijn familie zal ook goed voor jou zijn. Besef je ook dat je niks zult verliezen, je mag van hem werken. Je mag je zaak behouden. Wat wil je nog meer??" Ik schudde heftig met mijn hoofd. 
"Papa, dwing me dan hoofddoek te dragen, dwing me te gaan bidden, maar dwing me alstublieft niet met iemand te trouwen die ik niet wil. Mama, ik wil trouwen en gelukkig zijn. Ik wil een gelukkige moeder worden, ik wil de vrouw van iemand worden die ik zelf wil. Niet iemand die me is toegewezen door me ouders. Papa alstublieft..." Hij draaide zijn hoofd om naar mijn moeder, maar die leek vastbesloten. Je hoorde niks meer behalve mijn gesnik. 

Wetend dat ik hier niks meer aan kon toevoegen stond ik op en liep ik trillend de kamer uit. Midden op de trap blijf ik stil staan. 
"Ik trouw niet met hem, ik wil met Mohammed trouwen. Als je me die toestemming niet wil geven, ga ik wel weg. Als jullie me niet willen zoals de persoon die ik nu ben, als jullie me niet accepteren als de vrouw die ik al jaren ben dan heb ik jullie dus alleen teleurgesteld, en kan ik beter weggaan." Mijn vader stormde de gang in en met vurige ogen keek hij me aan.
"Wil je weg!!! Ben je zo ondankbaar?? Heb ik je zo opgevoed?" Bang deinsde ik achteruit. Ik had mijn vader nog nooit zo meegemaakt.
"Wil je weg?? Ga maar, vertrek maar naar die arabier die je alleen maar wil gebruiken zoals hij het altijd heeft gedaan. Eerst was het een groot spel, zat kansen heeft hij gehad je op een respectvolle manier om je hand te komen vragen, nooit heeft hij die stap genomen. Ik, de vader die ervoor heeft gezorgd dat je nooit wat tekort kwam, de vader die je alleen heeft willen zien lachen, die alleen het beste voor je wil. Als dit je dank is, dan is daar de gat van de deur. Vertrek maar, eens zien of je daar spijt van zult krijgen." Snikkend keek ik hem aan, ik loop op hem af en wil hem omhelzen maar hij liet me niet toe, neerbuigend had hij me aangekeken en is toen weggelopen. Maar ik zag het in zijn ogen, hij wilde me niet kwijt. Ik was zijn dochter, hij wilde alleen het beste voor me, maar waarom moest het zo gaan? Waarom moest dit op deze manier?

Ik besefde me dat ik hier weg moest, ik werd er n teveel in dit huis. Stampvoetend liep ik de trap op. In mijn kamer haal ik een grote tas tevoorschijn, zo snel als ik kan pak ik de belangrijkste spullen in, me bedenkend dat ik hier snel zou terugkomen, ik moest er even tussenuit. Na een tijdje kijk ik huilend mijn kamer rond, niet wetend dat dit de laatste keer was dit ik me hier zou bevinden...   



Liefs,
Faat

----------


## ladyke

[GLOW=limegreen]

Wajaaaaaaaaw  :tranen:  

Echt onvoorspelbaar allemaal, ik hou van je verhaaltje wollah!

Dit is echt ongelooflijk!
De woorden om jou verhaal te complimenteren, moeten nog worden uitgevonden!! Ondertussen zit ik hier wel met mijn mond gewoon open. 

Hopelijk ga je zo snel weer verder!!

PS: Bedankt voor je uitleg van eerder. Ik begrijp het nu.  :knipoog: 

Vele Groeten Van Ladyke!  :boogie:     [/GLOW]

----------


## bredameid

ik kan alles een ding zeggen en dat is dat ieder in zijn leven een ding krijf wat hun speciaal maakt en bij jou is dat jou schrijftalent geef het nooit op 

ga snel verder




groetjes dilan

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Wat een lieve reacties  :blozen:  
Ik moet er telkens weer van blozen  :haha:  Dank je wel dames..

Nou insaallah morgen weer een vervolg.. Althans ik doe me best...


Liefs,
Faat

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

> _Geplaatst door ladyke_ 
> *[GLOW=limegreen]
> 
> Wajaaaaaaaaw  
> 
> Echt onvoorspelbaar allemaal, ik hou van je verhaaltje wollah!
> 
> Dit is echt ongelooflijk!
> De woorden om jou verhaal te complimenteren, moeten nog worden uitgevonden!! Ondertussen zit ik hier wel met mijn mond gewoon open. 
> ...


Lieverd, je haalt me de woorden uit me mond...

----------


## Laitje

> _Geplaatst door ladyke_ 
> *[GLOW=limegreen]
> 
> Wajaaaaaaaaw  
> 
> Echt onvoorspelbaar allemaal, ik hou van je verhaaltje wollah!
> 
> Dit is echt ongelooflijk!
> De woorden om jou verhaal te complimenteren, moeten nog worden uitgevonden!!  Ondertussen zit ik hier wel met mijn mond gewoon open. 
> ...



Daar sluit ik me bij aan !!!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 15_ 


Ilham deed open en verbaasd keek ze me aan. Ik leunde tegen de reling terwijl de tranen nog over mijn wangen liepen. Ze trok haar kamerjas stevig dicht en stapte naar achter.
"Kom binnen lieverd." Snikkend en met de zware tas nog in mijn handen loop ik naar binnen. Ze sluit de deur achter me dicht en kijkt me een ogenblik aan. Ik hoefde niks te zeggen, ze begreep me wel. Ik liet de tas in de gang vallen.
"Maak het jezelf gemakkelijk. Ik ga thee voor je zetten." Ik knikte en trok me jas uit. Zuchtend liep ik de woonkamer in. De grote foto van haar bruiloft die aan de wand hing deed me bijna in huilen uitbarsten. Ze zag er zo gelukkig uit, zij samen met haar mannetje, die alles voor over had. Tot op de dag van vandaag waren ze nog steeds smoor op elkaar, en onafscheidelijk. Ilham was een oud-collega van me, maar we werden goede maatjes van elkaar. Zij was de eerste wiens bruiloft ik had gepland. Ze was mijn allereerste klant, en door haar heb ik besloten ermee door te gaan. De bruiloft herinner ik me nu nog als de dag van gister, ik had nog nooit zoveel gehuild als die dag. Gelukkig was alles goed verlopen, alhoewel er genoeg blunders te noemen waren. Een glimlach sierde mijn gezicht zonder het in de gaten te hebben. Met een schaal glazen liep Ilham naar binnen en ik plofte neer op de bank. 
"Het water is nog aan het koken. Die foto brengt wel zoete herinneringen naar boven." Ik knikte bevestigend en ontweek haar vragende blik.
"Hoe is het met hem?" Vroeg ik geinteresseerd naar haar man. Ze knikte glimlachend.
"Het gaat goed met hem. Hij is aan het werk, komt over een uurtje thuis." Antwoordde ze terwijl ik de vreugde in haar stem hoorde. 

"Fatiha, je bent altijd welkom hier. En wat er ook gebeurd is het komt wel goed." Ik draaide me naar haar om en keek haar wanhopig aan. Door haar woorden besefte ik me weer in wat voor situatie ik me bevond. De tranen rolde alweer over mijn wangen. Het was even stil, en sussend streek ze met haar hand over mijn rug. Na een tijdje verbrak ze de stilte
"Het is Mohammed h?" Verschrikt keek ik op. Ik had die reactie niet verwacht. Strak keek ze me aan, geen enkele emotie van haar gezicht te lezen. Beschaamd knikte ik, terwijl ik me gezicht weer in mijn handen verborg.

Ze stond op en verdween weer in de keuken, ik liep naar de dressoir en haalde een zakdoek tevoorschijn. Terwijl ik de tranen wegveeg en mijn neus snuit, gaat mijn telefoon over. Ik blijf er even naar kijken en bij het zien van zijn naam pak ik hem op en blijf er even naar kijken, daarna zet ik hem vastbesloten uit. Hij had beloofd te bellen en ik had hem beloofd met mijn ouders te praten. Hun ervan overtuigen dat dit niet kon, maar ik had hem alleen teleurgesteld. En voordat ik hem dit zou vertellen moest ik me erop voorbereiden, ik wilde niet met hem praten, nu nog niet.





_Ilham bood me haar logeerkamer aan voor onbepaalde tijd. Met genoegen had ik haar aanbod aangenomen. Haar man leek het in het begin niet erg te vinden en ik was dankbaar zulke vrienden te hebben. Dagenlang verbleef ik op de kamer, nadenkend hoe het verder moest. Mijn telefoon wilde en durfde ik niet meer aan te zetten, ik bleef een gesprek met Mohammed en mijn ouders uitstellen.
Ilham beloofde me mijn ouders niet te vertellen dat ik bij haar was en gelukkig verzweeg ze dit ook voor andere. De dagen verstreken en ik had me geen enkele moment buiten vertoond. Ik nam haar huishouden over wanneer ze werkte en ik kookte voor ze. De zaak had ik sinds die dag niet meer geopend en ook de aankomende bruiloft die ik moest plannen deed me niks meer. Nachtenlang sliep ik niet, ik huilde alleen. Dromend over een toekomst met Mohammed, waar mijn ouders 100% achter stonden. Het zou slechts bij een droom blijven want ik besefte me elk moment van de dag dat ik mijn ouders niet kon opgeven, maar ik zou Mohammed ook niet willen loslaten. Toch besefde ik me ook, dat ik een keuze moest maken.. Heel snel..._

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 16_ 

Zachtjes loop ik de trap af. Beneden blijf ik staan luisteren naar de woorden van Ilham en haar man.
"Ilham, ze kan hier toch niet blijven. Ze moet terug naar haar ouders, ik wil geen problemen, voor ons niet en voor haar eigen familie niet." Ik verbaasde me niet over zijn woorden, ik had het ergens wel verwacht.
"Maar schat, ze is mijn beste vriendin. Ze heeft zoveel voor me gedaan, ik kan haar mijn eigen huis toch niet uitzetten." Het deed me deugd te horen dat Ilham voor me opkwam. Toch weet ik ook dat ik hier weg moest, ik wilde niet dat ze ruzie om me blijven maken, en bovendien had hij ergens wel gelijk. Ik moest iets doen, hier blijven niksen zou me niet verder helpen. Ik loop de trap op en pak mijn spullen weer in. 

Zuchtend stap ik niet veel later in mijn auto. Ilham had me gevraagd of ik niet nog langer wilde blijven, maar ik had haar bedankt en gezegd dat het tijd werd om te gaan. Ik heb haar niet kunnen vertellen dat ik het gesprek tussen haar en haar man had gehoord. Het deed er niet toe. Ik rijd haar straat uit en ik toets de code in van mijn telefoon. De voicemailberichten stromen meteen binnen en zuchtend luister ik ze een voor een af. Die van Mohammed sla ik over, ik bel alleen de belangrijkste klanten terug.

Niet lang daarna parkeer ik voor mijn zaak, en terwijl ik uit de auto stap ben ik nog in gesprek met het bruidje van aankomende weekend. Ze was helemaal in paniek omdat ik niet te bereiken was. Ik vertelde haar dat ik er een paar dagen tussenuit was maar dat haar bruiloft insaallah gewoon door zou gaan. Ik open de zaak en stel haar nogmaals gerust. Wanneer ik eindelijk ophang leg ik de sleutels en mijn telefoon op mijn balie. Ik trek mijn jasje uit en kijk zuchtend om me heen. Er lag van alles door elkaar, en bestellingen die ik had gedaan waren blijkbaar door iemand aangenomen en gewoon midden in de zaak neergelegd. Het was ontzettend chaotisch en ik had genoeg dingen om recht te zetten.


Waarschijnlijk had Chaimae niet geweten wat ze moest doen nu ik plotseling verdwenen was, dus heeft ze het gewoon zo gelaten, en de zaak dicht gehouden. Ik begin met opruimen en besef me dat ik dit heb gemist. Gewoon mijn ding doen, door niemand worden gecommandeerd hoe te werk te gaan. Ik had veel moeite moeten doen om hier uiteindelijk te komen, en eigenlijk was mijn werk, het enige wat niemand van me kon afpakken. Ik zou me hierop storten zoals ik dat altijd heb gedaan, dit was eigenlijk het enige wat echt van mij was...


Wanneer ik op mijn kamer zit en de papierwerk doorneem hoor ik luid gebonk op de voordeur. Zuchtend sla ik een blad om en ga verder met de berekeningen. Nogmaals luid gebonk, ik werp een blik op de klok en besef me hoe laat het is. Wie stoorde me nog op dit late tijdstip. Ik hoopte dat de persoon in kwestie weg zou gaan wanneer die zal inzien dat er niemand was. Ik herinner me het licht dat in de kamer aanstaat. Natuurlijk, door dat licht wisten mensen dat iemand zich hier bevond. Ik zuchtte en stond op, terwijl ik de zaak inloop herken ik meteen de gedaante die zich achter de glazen deur bevond. Ik blijf stil staan en ik word gevangen door zijn ogen die vol pijn naar me kijken. 

"Ga naar huis Mohammed." Slikkend probeer ik de tranen tegen te houden.
"Fatiha djelie, ik heb geen thuis om naar toe te gaan als jij daar niet op me wacht. Doe open lieverd. Ik wil alleen bij je zijn, alstublieft doe open ik heb je gemist." Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
"Mohammed, we maken onszelf alleen kapot, waarom doe je dit?" Snikkend kijk ik hem aan, terwijl ik de pijn in mijn hart voelde.
"Hbiba djelie, laat me niet los. Wat ze ook tegen je hebben gezegd, we komen er samen wel. Ik heb geen oog dicht gedaan de afgelopen tijd, ik was zo bang dat je iets was overkomen." Ik loop naar de deur en draai de sleutel in het slot om. Voor ik het weet slaat hij zijn armen om me heen.
"Lieverd, ik was zo bang dat ik je voorgoed kwijt was. Dagenlang rijd ik hier langs in de hoop je gewoon aan het werk te zien zoals eerst." Ik sla mijn armen om zijn nek en trek hem stevig tegen me aan, ik had hem ook gemist, ik wilde het alleen niet toegeven. Ik had me ook van hem afgezonderd omdat ik dacht dat ik wel zonder hem kon.

Dit bewees toch genoeg, hij bleef opzoek naar me gaan, hij gaf niet op terwijl mijn ouders geen enkele moment hadden geprobeerd achter te komen waar ik was. Zelfs een telefoontje heb ik niet van ze gehad, vertelde dit mij niet genoeg? Werd mijn keuze hierdoor niet alleen duidelijker?

"Fatiha, ik ben naar je ouders geweest, ze hebben me van alles beschuldigd. Ik heb zo een spijt, en vraag me constant af waarom we zoveel tegenslagen hebben, waarom moeten er zoveel obstakels op onze weg liggen, waarom moeten we constant bewijzen dat wij samen horen te zijn?" Hij haalde me uit zijn armen en keek me vragend aan.
"Ik zou het niet kunnen Fatiha, ik zal je niet met een andere man laten trouwen, Hbiba djelie trouw met me, ga met me mee. Ik zal je alles geven wat je hartje begeerd. Lieverd we hebben elkaar alleen nodig. De rest doet er niet toe!" Verschrikt haal ik me uit zijn armen.
"Het zijn mijn ouders Mohammed!! Zeg niet zulke dingen, ik zal altijd naar hun liefde verlangen, ze hebben me opgevoed, ze hebben me alles gegeven, ik kan toch niet zomaar weggaan?" Hij haalde zijn hand door zijn haar en keek me wanhopig aan.
"Wat moeten we dan Fatiha?? Zeg me niet dat je mij laat gaan en trouwt met hem. Nooit van mijn leven zal ik dat accepteren, zelfs als je dat zou willen zou ik ervoor zorgen dat hij van de aardbodem verdwijnt, ik vermoord hem de rest die ons in de weg zitten." Zijn woorden dringen tot me door, ik til mijn hand op en geef hem een klap in zijn gezicht. Waar haalde hij het lef zoiets over mijn familie te zeggen. 

Stevig pakt hij mijn pols vast, hij trekt me ruw naar zich toe en doordringend kijkt hij me aan.
"Sla me nooit meer. Ik heb mijn leven voor je over, zie je dat dan niet?" Ik schudde met mijn hoofd en trek bang mijn pols uit zijn hand, ik deins achteruit en verward kijk ik hem aan. Zijn rode ogen doen me realiseren dat er iets niet klopt. 
"Wat heb je gedaan? Heb je soms gedronken, heb je iets anders ingeslikt??" Hij draaide zijn hoofd om en balt zijn handen tot vuisten, bang doe ik nog een stap naar achter en woest slaat hij een staande model met bruidsjurk tegen de muur. Geschrokken gil ik en kruip huilend in elkaar. Ik snak naar adem bij het zien van zijn woedende geziht. Hij was niet de jongen die ik kende. Wat had hij met zichzelf gedaan??

"Mohammed, houd op, je maakt me bang." Hij kijkt me aan en zijn vurige ogen maken plaats voor een zachte uitdrukking. Hij loopt op me af en probeert me vast te pakken. Nog steeds bang voor een uitbarsting probeer ik zijn handen weg te slaan. 
"Sorry lieverd, wees niet bang voor me. Ik doe je niks, ik zal je nooit pijn doen." Snikkend probeer ik hem weer weg te duwen, maar hij geeft niet op, ook niet wanneer ik hem hard op zijn borst sla.
"Het is jouw schuld, allemaal jou schuld. Ik haat je, waarom ben je teruggekomen?" Spijt van die woorden heb ik meteen, ik wist dondersgoed dat ik hem niet haatte, ik hield zielsveel van hem alleen besefde ik me dat ik machteloos stond. Ik wist niemand anders de schuld te geven van mijn verdriet dan de persoon die me de afgelopen jaren alleen liefde had geschonken. Hij wilde waar ik naar verlangde, een toekomst met elkaar. Ik zou het hem nooit kwalijk nemen, ik wist dat hij van me hield, net zoals ik van hem hield en hij slechts een oplossing probeerde te vinden...

Wanneer hij me stevig tegen zich aandrukt verberg ik me huilend in zijn armen, stevig sla ik mijn armen om hem heen. Ik wilde hem niet kwijt.. Nooit niet!!  




Thanx voor de reacties dames, echt lieve woorden, en weet dat ik doorschrijf door de geweldige reacties die ik elke keer ontvang... Daarom dus ook voor jullie, bovenstaande vervolg..


Liefs,
Faat

----------


## Yassamina

hey meid,alles goed?
ik vind dat je echt heel erg mooi kan schrijven!
al je verhalen heb ik bijna gelezen,en ik vind ze echt prachtig!
ga snel verder want ik zit op het puntje van me stoel om te weten
wat ze gaat besluiten mohamed of haar ouders.
veel liefs Yassamina  :Wink:

----------


## bredameid

je schrijft echt prachtig ga snel verder

----------


## moemoe

[B]Wollaaah echt BANGELIJK!!!!!!!!!!! Gij kunt gewoon bangelijk schrijven meid!!!! Hartstikke bedankt voor je vervolgjes.. ik krijg er maar niet genoeg van dus... Verwacht ik graag zo snel mogelijk nog een vervolgje  :Smilie: 

ow ja.... Proficiat dat je geslaagd zijt  :knipoog:  Ik zal nog een tijdje moeten wachten op mijn uitslagen... doe het nog goed meid!!!!

DIkke boessa :kusgrijs:  

Moemoeke [/B]

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Choukran voor jullie complimenten.. 
Yassamina welkom bij het verhaal en ook jij bedankt..
En Moemoe choukran, insaallah slaag jij ook...


Verder heb ik eigenlijk een Mededeling...

Het verhaal gaat zich namelijk vanaf nu baseren op de werkelijkheid, daarmee bedoel ik: de verhaallijn in de volgende hoofdstukken is waargebeurd. Natuurlijk maak ik het soms veeeeeeeel mooier dan het werkelijk is gegaan, of juist veeeeeeeel slechter dan het werkelijk is gegaan... Maar het verhaallijn blijft dus hetzelfde... 

Ik hoop dat ik het zo een beetje heb verduidelijkt. Mocht er iets toch onduidelijk zijn, let me know 

Tja, verder dus morgen insaallah een vervolg, mits ik tijd heb thuis of anders daarna op mijn werk, als ze me niet goed in de gaten houden 


Dikke zoen,
Faatje

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

geen woorden....
zo mooi...
Zo..
Ga maar gewoon snel verder, want met woorden kan ik toch niet uitleggen hoe prachtig je verhaal is!
Insha'Allah een vervolg morgen van je te zien. We zullen geduldig wachtten!!  :wohaa:

----------


## hninoe

MEID GA ZO DOOR JE DOET HET GEWELDIG. 

EVEN EEN VRAAG IK MIS IN JE VORIGE VERHAAL VAN HIJ WERD EEN DEEL VAN MI DAT SALIMA OVER HAAR RODDELT DAT HEB JE DAAR NIET VERMELD OF HEB IK IETS OVER HET OOR GEZIEN.

----------


## orka-ogen

Amai ik heb al die laatste hoofdstukken in n adem door gelezen omdat ik lang niets heb gelezen had het ontzettend druk.
maar meid het is prachtig telkens weer zeg ik je dat misschien maar je verhaal is boeiender en boeiender.
ik ben er echt verslaafd aan.
schrijf nog verder, weet dat ik op je wacht.
 :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :duim:

----------


## *MissyN*

ooowh ben benieuwd...
heb jij het zelf meegemaakt dan.???
ik hoop het niet voor je..behalve als er een happy end aan komt..  :knipoog:  
maar ga snel verder..
je vervolgjuh waren weer helemaal top..
 :grote grijns:  ... THNX SGAT...  :grote grijns:

----------


## aitoezintje_15

[GLOW=green]SIZE=4]Faaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttjjeeee ..!!!! wollahh kapot moooi niet meer normaal gwn ik zat op puntje van me stoel met spanning te lezen dit is gwn de MOOISTE verhaal ooiitt en 'zij is een deel van mij' natuurlijk  :hihi:  [/GLOW] HOU VAN JE LIEFFIEJ en ga GAUW verder ma3a salaamaa k0ess k0ess Hanan :kus:[/SIZE] [GLOW=green][COLOR=limegreen]SIZE=4]

----------


## ladyke

Ga maar heel snel weer verder

meer kan ik niet zeggen  :staart:  

Dat je het goed doet en dat je schrijftalent hebt, ben je waarschijnlijk al beu gehoord.

Dus Ga MaAr GeWo0n WeEr VeRDeR!  :love: 

Groetjes Ladyke

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Geweldige reacties allemaal!!!  :blozen:  

Ik ben bezig met een vervolg maar moet nog zoveel dingen doen voordat ik ook nog eens vanavond naar me werk moet.. Ik doe dus me best dames, en echt bedankt voor de reacties...

Dikke zoen,
Faatje

ps: Hninoe, dat klopt. In het eerste deel: Hij werd een deel van mij
Was dit nog niet gebeurd, je hebt dus niks over het hoofd gezien, de jaren daarna zijn er ruzies in de familie geweest alleen ben ik daar niet al te ver op ingegaan, dus ik begrijp wel dat sommige het niet begrijpen ik heb het namelijk expres zo vaag gelaten... snappie?

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Doe rustig aan, en neem je tijd  _

----------


## amdaf

Heb geen woorden om uit te drukken wat ik van je vind.
Een beroemde schrijfster in sp incha allah.
Ga zo verder.

Fadje

----------


## Vanity

wow, je verhaal word steeds beter  :ole:  


ik had een vraagje, zou je ook met je andere verhaal verder kunnen gaan, zij is een deel van mij. daar is het ook echt spannend.

je hebt echt talent meid  :grote grijns:  




groeten, Vanity

----------


## Fallen Madonna

Liefje,

HaHaHa... 
Grappig vond ik je reactie omtrent dat sommige lezers niet reageren op je vervolgjes!
Ik hoop het nu goed te kunnen maken!?

Ik ben nu even terug van weg geweest! Ik zat en zit in mijn examenperiode aan het unief vandaar de weggebleven reactie!

Ik heb nu wel al je vervolgjes in 1 adem uitgelezen ... en ja hoor ... 
Ik geef het je na: HEERLIJK melancholisch allemaal!!!
Het voert terug naar vervlogen tijden!
Het doet je willen ingrijpen in heel het gebeuren!

Jij, als schrijfster, mag er wezen ... sterker jij bent er 1 om te blijven!

Doe maar gauw voort en ja hbiba ... Laat zien dat wij van het zuiden veel meer kunnen en kennen dan alleen maar zon, zee en strand!

Bousa Kbira

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Vanity_ 
> *wow, je verhaal word steeds beter  
> 
> 
> ik had een vraagje, zou je ook met je andere verhaal verder kunnen gaan, zij is een deel van mij. daar is het ook echt spannend.
> 
> je hebt echt talent meid  
> 
> 
> ...


Choukran meid...  :blozen:  
En insaallah ook bij dat verhaal straks een vervolg... eerst even deze..


Fa

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Fallen Madonna_ 
> *Liefje,
> 
> HaHaHa... 
> Grappig vond ik je reactie omtrent dat sommige lezers niet reageren op je vervolgjes!
> Ik hoop het nu goed te kunnen maken!?
> 
> Ik ben nu even terug van weg geweest! Ik zat en zit in mijn examenperiode aan het unief vandaar de weggebleven reactie!
> 
> ...



Ben mijn woorden kwijt door je reactie... :gechoqueerd:  
Even denken... Ja choukran voor je geweldige woorden meid... :blozen:  en goed dat je een reactie plaatst bij mijn verhaal...  :knipoog: 

Wil graag mijn fans kennen  :hihi: 

Nou hieronder insaallah een vervolg...
De rest van de dames ook bedankt voor de reacties, ik lees ze allemaal en vind het geweldig, jammer dat ik er niet altijd op kan reageren...


Liefs,
Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 17_ 

De volgende dag... 


Zuchtend kijk ik naar het scherm dat ver boven mij hing. Ja, Mohammed had gelijk. Het vliegtuig was geland. Ik draai me om en automatisch zoeken mijn ogen naar hem. Mensen rennen heen en weer, in alle haast dingen vergetend om terug te komen en weer te rennen. Vliegtuigen komen en gaan, brengen mensen naar hun bestemming, en uiteindelijk hun `thuis`. 
En Ik, tja ik had geen thuis. Althans niet meer. Dus welk vliegtuig ik ook zou nemen, thuis zou ik nooit raken, al had ik de middelen er te komen, ik zou nooit binnen worden gelaten. 


Droevig staar ik voor me uit, en denkend aan diezelfde morgen vormen de tranen zich al in mijn ogen. De bewuste morgen dat mijn vader me vertelde dat ik alleen wel welkom was, maar niet met Mohammed. Houterig stond ik op de deurmat waar `Marhaba``op stond. Duidelijk niet voor mij en Mohammed bedoeld. Tig keer drukte ik weer op de deurbel maar geen schim meer te zien. Me vader was kort en krachtig geweest, dus ik besefte me ook: Hoelang ik ook op die deurbel zou drukken, open zouden ze niet doen. Althans, zolang Mohammed naast me stond zou er niemand open doen. En ik hoorde bij hem, wij hoorde bij elkaar, dus ook voor mij zou die deur niet meer opengaan...


Stom eigenlijk, nu ik me herinnerde dat ik de huissleutels nog steeds had. Ik kon gewoon naar huis gaan, maar wederom drong tot me door dat het niks zou uitmaken. Al bezat ik het hele huis welkom zou ik nooit meer zijn. Snikkend kijk ik voor me uit, het gevoel dat ik helemaal alleen op de wereld ben wordt sterker wanneer ik Mohammed nog steeds nergens zie. Ik verroer me niet, ik blijf gewoon snikkend om me heen kijken. Wanneer ik het wil uitschreeuwen wordt er een hand voor mijn ogen gelegd.
"Hbiba, we moeten ze gaan halen. Jallah, wat sta hier alleen?" Geschrokken durf ik me toch niet om te draaien, bang dat hij mijn tranen zou opmerken. Zijn hand zakt langzaam naar beneden en een moment later draait hij me naar zich toe, hij had de natte tranen gevoeld. Bij het zien van mijn droevige blik kijkt hij me teleurgesteld aan.
"Lieverd, ik ben bij je. Ik zal je nooit verlaten, we hebben elkaar alleen nodig. Waarom huil je?" Spijtig kijk ik hem aan, en dan trekt hij me tegen zich aan. Snikkend verberg ik me in zijn armen. Ik besef me dat ik word beschermd door hem, dat idee geeft me het gevoel de hele wereld weer aan te kunnen.

Na een tijdje trek ik me uit zijn armen, en kijk naar hem op.
"Gaat het schatje djelie?" Ik knikte en plant een kus op zijn wang.
"Het gaat goed lieverd. Ouacima en Reda zullen wel aangekomen zijn. Kom dan gaan we ze opwachten." Bedenkend keek hij me aan, alsof hij niet geloofde dat het goed ging. Hij veegde daarna de tranen van mijn wangen en plaatst een snelle kus op mijn mond.
Ik trek hem achter me aan naar de aankomsthal. Hij legt een arm om mijn schouders en als we Reda en Ouacima zien, vliegen ze ons in de armen. 

Ik lach die dag alsof er niks is gebeurd, ze vertelde ronduit over hun huwelijksreis en waren letterlijk in de zevende hemel, ik kon ze nu niet gaan vertellen wat er de afgelopen tijd is gebeurd... Daar was het nog te vroeg voor...




_Lange tijd verder..  

De weken verliepen zoals gewoonlijk, ik werkte gewoon in mijn zaak, deed de bruiloften elk weekend en had een leuke tijd met Mohammed. Wanneer hij een ruimte inliep voelde ik me enorm trots en verliefd op hem. Hij had letterlijk weer mijn hart gestolen. Hij lachtte altijd, en was haast nooit boos of sagerijnig, dat liet hij aan mij over. Hij vrolijkte me op in de mindere dagen en greep elke kans aan om me te laten zien hoeveel hij werkelijk van me hield. We zagen elkaar dagelijks en ik kreeg geen spijt van mijn keuze. Ik keek uit naar een huwelijks leven met de jongen die altijd mijn hart had gehad. 

De situatie lag voor ons natuurlijk moeilijk, toch lukte het ons een huwelijksakte te ondertekenen. Reda, Ouacima, Chaimae en Assia waren ons getuigen. Ik heb die dag gehuild om het feit dat mijn echte maatjes er niet bij konden zijn. Fatima was spoorloos verdwenen en Yasmina werd door haar ouders gedwongen het contact met mij te verbreken. Ze zwoor dat ze mijn getuige zou zijn mocht ik trouwen, maar ik kon het haar onmogelijk aandoen. Ik wilde geen verdere ruzies veroorzaken in de familie dus belde ik haar niet om haar op de hoogte te brengen. 

Ik logeerde bij vrienden van Chaimae, het was een groot huis waar 4 meiden en twee jongens zaten. Ieder met hun eigen verhaal, maar het waren geweldige mensen en ik kon meteen met ze opschieten. Ik betaalde mijn deel van de huur, boodschappen etc, en gelukkig kon ik al mijn spullen kwijt in een schuur die Mohammed apart voor me had gehuurd. Chaimae en Assia hadden mijn spullen opgehaald bij mijn ouders, ik kon daar niet naartoe gaan, ik had er nog steeds moeite mee mijn ouders onder ogen te moeten komen, het zou altijd moeilijk blijven...


Ik had alles dus een beetje op een rijtje toen ik Mohammed mijn Ja-woord gaf. Het werd helemaal mooi toen ik gauw daarna een huis toegekregen had omdat ik wegens `prive-omstandigheden` weg bij mijn ouders moest. Mohammed en ik gingen aan de slag en maakte het `ons Paleisje`. Het herinnerde me veel aan ons eerste huisje die we samen hadden ingericht. Ik vond het nog steeds moeilijk te accepteren dat het toendertijd allemaal zo fout was gegaan, terwijl we er samen zo op hadden gehoopt. En ergens was ik ook bang dat me weer hetzelfde zou overkomen. Dus ik woonde er nog niet samen met hem, hij was wettelijk mijn man maar ik wilde wachten tot na de bruiloft, en bovendien vond ik het hartstikke leuk met mijn huisgenoten.


Ik accepteerde het dus, dat ik zoveel had opgegeven. Ik bereidde me langzaam voor op de teleurstellingen die me te wachten stonden, de zomers zonder Marokko, Al Hoceima, althans zonder mijn ouders. De gesprekken met mijn moeder waarnaar ik vaak verlangde, de kleintjes van me broers en zus, ik miste hun vrolijke gezichtjes, hun kindertaaltje, ik mistte ze allemaal zo erg. Zelfs mijn broertje miste ik. Hij zou binnekort trouwen en ik zou het niet meemaken, Fatih mijn broertje die ik als mijn tweeling beschouwde zou trouwen zonder zijn trotse zus naast hem. Mijn ouders, ze waren er voor me wanneer ik ze nodig had, van mijn eerste stapjes, tot mijn diploma-uitreiking. Ze hadden alles voor me gedaan en ik besefte dat ze dit ook deden voor mijn eigen bestwil al hadden ze het op de verkeerde manier gedaan. 

De tranen sprongen me in de ogen wanneer ik me realiseerde wat ik had opgegeven, toch had ik geen spijt. Mohammed was de toekomst, en insaallah zou Allah (swt) me op die weg verder helpen...

Zoals ik eerder zei Mohammed maakte alles goed, ik hoefde hem maar aan te kijken en ik besefte me weer waarvoor ik het allemaal deed. Hij gaf me de kracht door te gaan, door zijn woorden, glimlachen, blikken gewoon zijn aanwezigheid zorgde ervoor dat ik niet opgaf. Ik deed het allemaal voor ons, en we konden nu niet opgeven, dan zou alles voor niets zijn geweest...


Tja, ik bereidde me dus voor op mijn eigen bruiloft. Ik wilde het klein houden maar Mohammed wilde zijn familieleden allemaal uitnodigen, alle mensen die er op zijn eerste bruiloft ook waren, om hen te laten zien wie de vrouw was waar hij werkelijk van hield. Ik probeerde hem van het idee af te brengen maar hij leek vastbesloten dus stond ik hem niet in de weg. Ik liet me verwennen en zag de bruiloft met een glimlach tegemoet, alhoewel het nooit zou voldoen aan mijn droombruiloft die ik vanaf kleins af aan in mijn hoofd had, toch deed maar n ding ertoe: Mohammed en ik zouden eindelijk trouwen...._ 




Ik wou dat ik nu eigenlijk het verhaal kon afsluiten, blij kan zeggen dat Mohammed en ik lang en gelukkig verder leefde, toch zal dat niet zomaar gaan. Dat was slechts een sprookje dat mensen alleen op het verkeerde spoor zette. Geloof dus nooit in een sprookje dat eindigt met:
Ze leefde nog lang en gelukkig... Dat bestond gewoonweg niet...

Toch kan ik alvast zeggen dat onze liefde altijd sterk was, we bleven in elkaar geloven en aan elkaar vasthouden, al waren we niet in elkaars bijzijn, we voelde onze liefde. De eeuwige liefde die nooit zou vergaan..

Genoeg obstakels hadden op onze weg gelegen, maar blijkbaar nog niet genoeg... We krijgen nog genoeg te verduren, moeilijke en zware tijden komen ons tegemoet.... Zal onze liefde zo sterk blijven, zouden we aan elkaar vast blijven houden al zullen genoeg mensen in onze weg zitten?
Ik ben er in ieder geval van overtuigd..  



Liefs,
Faatje

----------


## Laitje

Hey lieverd,

Is het verhaal nou afgelopen???
Ik hoop het niet, het begint net zo spannend te worden....

Maar in ieder geval.. het is prachtig meid...!!!
Als jij ooit een boek uitbrengt... in mijn boekenkast zal hij zeker komen te staan...  :grote grijns:  



Veel liefs, 

Laila

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door Laitje_ 
> *Hey lieverd,
> 
> Is het verhaal nou afgelopen???
> Ik hoop het niet, het begint net zo spannend te worden....
> 
> Maar in ieder geval.. het is prachtig meid...!!!
> Als jij ooit een boek uitbrengt... in mijn boekenkast zal hij zeker komen te staan...  
> 
> ...



[GLOW=orange]Het faatje, 

Is het verhaal al klaar? Het is wel mooi einde, maar ik wil nog altijd weten wat er verder gebeurt  :schok:  
Of hun relatie sterk blijft en of ze aan kinderen denken of hebben enzo,...

Nog n vraagje  :denk:  is dit waargebeurd??

En laitje: inderdaad, als ze ooit een boek uitbrengt, koop ik mij alvast een boekenkast! 

Vele groetjes Ladyke  :blauwe kus:    [/GLOW]

----------


## moemoe

Meid! Gij kunt er wat van he!!  :ole:  

Doe zo voort.. 

Merci voor het vervolgje..  :Smilie: 

hoop zo snel mogelijk op een nieuw vervolgje

dikke boessa

moemoeke

----------


## bredameid

is de verhaal nou afgelopen toch niet

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hahaha geweldige reacties dames  :hihi: 
Echt leuk om te lezen.. En nee, het verhaal is nog niet afgelopen dames, het begint pas hahaha, dus bereid jullie maar voor, van mijn schrijfstijl en gezeur om reacties zijn jullie nog lang niet af  :tong uitsteken:  

Haha, insaallah snel een vervolg..

Dikke zoen,
Faatje

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_  dat laatste vervolgje he....
































Besef je wel wat je gedaan hebt?










































Ik kan nu niet wachtten op wat er gaat volgen!!!!!!!  
Je vervolgje was geweldig! Meer dan dat....
Wees gerust, jij bent ook nog niet van ons af!!


Take Care dikke kus
LEYLA_

----------


## Laitje

Haha, wat ben jij gemeen zeg!!!
En ik maar denken dat het afgelopen is. Ik vond het al te snel....  :tong uitsteken:  
Niet meer zulke grapjes maken... of wil jij een paar doden op je geweten hebben??? Hahaha  :melig2:  ....
Dank je wel voor de hartaanval!!!  :Wink:  

Kussss

----------


## *MissyN*

je vervolgjuhs waren weer  :schok:  geweldig..
soms wou ik gewoon in de computer duiken..
en als je vervolgjuh dan ten einde was merkte ik dat ik ik weer was..
en jij weer een onzettend mooi vervolgjuh hebt neergetypt.
 :nijn:  hopelijk ga je snel verder..

----------


## amdaf

Gedaan met spelen, nu is het terug tijd voor de vervolgjes!  :student:  

 :haha:   :haha:  

Fadje

----------


## fadouaatje

> _Geplaatst door amdaf_ 
> *Gedaan met spelen, nu is het terug tijd voor de vervolgjes!  
> 
>   
> 
> Fadje*


JE HEBT HELEMAAAALLL GELIJK.......... VOORUIT MET DE GEIT!!!!

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:ole:  verderrrrrrr

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 18 (Het begin van het echte verhaal)_ 


"Die heeft een mooie kleur." Glunderend wijs ik naar de zwanen die naar ons opkeken. Hopend dat we ze wat te eten zouden geven. 
"Niet zo mooi als jou rode neusje." Ik grinnikte. Samen met Mohammed stond ik op een brug te kijken naar het mooie water en de geweldige bossen eromheen. We waren even stil en behalve de zachte wind en de vogels hoorde we weinig. Ik zuchtte en keek naar de zonsondergang, weer een dag voorbij. Een dag die ik met hem had doorgebracht. Het was frisjes maar ik had het niet koud, alleen mijn neus was rood aangelopen. Hij stond achter me met zijn armen om mijn middel en zijn kin op me schouders. 
"Fatiha djelie?" Ik sloot mijn ogen en voelde een enorme rust over me heen gaan.
"Hmm, ja schat." Hij zei niks, en ik wachtte geduldig af, nagenietend van deze geweldige dag. Ik maak me los uit zijn armen en draai me om. Als een echte kluns probeer ik op de reling te komen. Hij had me vragend aangekeken, maar als hij in de gaten heeft wat ik wil doen pakt hij me angstig vast.
"Wil je vallen ofso, kom daar af gekkerd." Ik lachtte en leunde met mijn handen op zijn armen om goed te zitten. Angstig legt hij dan weer zijn armen om mijn middel en houdt me stevig vast, bang dat ik achterover in het water zou vallen. 

Hij kijkt naar me op en ik kom dichterbij om hem een zachte kus op zijn mond te geven. Daarna legt hij zijn hoofd tegen mijn buik aan. Ik kijk om me heen en besef me wat voor geluk ik heb hier te zijn met mijn grote liefde. 
"Fatiha, ik kan niet wachten om een baby te voelen schoppen. Een baby van ons saampjes." Grinnikend kijkt hij op. Zijn woorden zorgen voor de vlinders in mijn buik.
"Gekkerd, laten we nou eerst heelhuids onze bruiloft uit komen." Ik lachtte terwijl hij me sipjes aankeek.
"Wat is er schatje? Waarom kijk je zo sip?" Hij toverde een glimlach op zijn gezicht en ik kwam dichterbij om mijn neus tegen de zijne te houden. Zijn ogen glinsteren weer op en ik voel zijn armen om mijn middel verslappen. Verschrikt grijp ik naar zijn schouders.
"Hou me vast, laat me niet los. Dadelijk val ik echt terwijl ik steun op mijn enige steunpilaar in dit leven." 

Hij lachtte en pakte mijn handen vast.
"Ik heb je vast lieverd, en ik laat je nooit los, want jij bent alles wat ik heb. En eerlijk gezegd ben ik daar ontzettend blij mee." Zijn woorden hebben een geruststellend effect op mij. Dus wanneer hij mijne ene hand loslaat ben ik niet bang achterover te vallen. Hij glijdt met zijn hand in zijn broekzak en ik merk zijn glinsterende ogen op.
"Wat..?" Vraag ik hem. Wantrouwend kijk ik hem aan. Er klopte iets niet, wat hield hij voor me verborgen, wat was verder dan ons, het intense geluk dat ik in zijn ogen las. Als hij een doosje uit zijn zak tevoorschijn haalt hap ik naar adem. 

Lachend kijkt hij me aan.
"Lieverd, ik heb het nooit officieel aan je kunnen vragen. In het verleden kreeg ik de kans niet, en nu waren we te druk met de verdere stappen in ons leven." Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
"Niet doen, ik kan deze spanning en de rondvliegende vlinders in mijn buik niet aan." Zijn glimlach verbreedde zich en hij kwam dichterbij staan. Mijn benen trilde en even was ik bang mijn evenwicht te verliezen en achterover te vallen. Ik verstevigde mijn greep op zijn hand. 
"Fatiha, ik hou je van je met heel mijn hart. Ik wil je als mijn vrouw, ik wil elke morgen naast je wakker worden. Ik wil de hele dag verlangen naar mijn thuiskomst omdat jij daar dan op me wacht. Ik wil dat jij me trots kan vertellen dat we een kind verwachten, ik wil je als de moeder van mijn kinderen. Fatiha ik wil de rest van mijn leven met jou doorbrengen." De tranen lopen over mijn wangen en lachend veeg ik ze weg. Ik was blij, ik huilde van geluk. 

Hoe hard ik me best ook deed de tranen tegen te houden en te blijven glimlachen het lukte me niet. Een ogenblik kijkt hij me alleen aan.
"Ik zie er niet uit, en je wil me in deze staat ten huwelijk vragen." Hij lachtte weer maar zijn ogen hielde de mijne gevangen. Hij probeerde te hurken maar ging onhandig omdat hij mijn ene hand nog steeds stevig vasthield. Lachend lukte het hem dan eindelijk, hij keek naar me op en ik zag de tranen in zijn ogen waardoor ik nog heviger snikte.
"Fatiha, je ziet er prachtig uit, altijd en ik wil je vragen de mijne te zijn voor de rest van ons leven." Ik knikte en wilde al `JA` roepen maar de echte vraag kwam er nog aan.
"Fatiha inoe, wil je alstublieft met me trouwen??" Ik lachtte om zijn berberse accentje, het ws zo schattig te zien hoe hij zijn best deed, zo lief dat hij het me zo vroeg, en zo schattig zat hij daar te wachten op mijn antwoord. Die hij eigenlijk wel wist, we wisten beide dat ik dolgraag met hem wilde trouwen en zijn vrouw wilde zijn. Toch leken we beide zo zenuwachtig. 

Na een moment die eindeloos leek te duren voor hem, knikte ik.
"Mohammed, ik wil niks liever dan jou vrouw zijn. Dus `JA` ik wil met je trouwen." Het volgende moment sprong hij op en liet hij mijn hand los, ik verloor mijn evenwicht maar hij had me alweer vastgepakt met beide armen en stevig hield hij me tegen zich aan. Ik hoorde hem huilen en voelde hoe mijn truitje nat aanvoelde door zijn tranen. Al zijn emoties van de afgelopen periodes kwamen eruit, hij huilde en bleef maar huilen. Ik probeerde hem te sussen en hield me stevig tegen me aan. Ik woelde door zijn haar en inmiddels had ik mijn tranen gedroogd. 

Uiteindelijk keek hij op en veegde de tranen van zijn wangen.
"Kijk wat voor een gevoelige man je je Ja-woord hebt gegeven, ik huil nu als een meisje en heb niet eens de ring om je vinger gedaan." Lachend wuif ik zijn praatje weg.

Hij pakt mijn hand weer vast en schuift een ring om mijn vinger, ik bekijk hem niet eens, ik trek hem weer naar me toe en plaats mijn lippen op de zijne. Ik geniet van de kus alsof het mijn allereerste was. Nooit had ik verwacht dat vandaag de dag, deze wending zou nemen. Ik had wel aan een ring gedacht maar ik vond het niet belangrijk genoeg erover na te denken. Nooit gedacht dat hij me nog echt ten huwelijk zou vragen.

Een nieuw begin, een nieuwe toekomst, een nieuwe start, begon hier. Samen met Mohammed op deze brug midden in de natuur. Het zou vanaf nu de brug van onze relatie symboliseren. De brug die de overgang had gemaakt naar een nieuwe toekomst met elkaar....   


Liefs,
Faatje

----------


## *MissyN*

:zozo:  [GLOW=silver]*WOW* [/GLOW]   :zozo:  

 :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:  
 :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:  
 :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:  
 :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:  

meer kan ik niet zeggen..
je doet het gewoon te goed..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder ik kan niet wachten en ik weet geen woorden meer te zeggen over hoe prachtig je verhaal is

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## aitoezintje_15

[GLOW=darkblue]SIZE=4]waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh zoooooo moooooii a3iebadelahh PRACHTIGGG ..!!!!!!!! Faatjemoesjoem wollahi Tbarkelah 3liek a oetshma ik heb hier gwn geen genoeg woorden voor het is prachtig echt waar Machallah meid je doet het geweldig dikke zoen lieverd kwacht vol spanning naar de volgende vervolgjes :kus:  :zwaai:   [/GLOW] [/SIZE] 


 [GLOW=crimson]JE TROUWE FAN HANAN ..!!! [/GLOW]

----------


## ladyke

*Faatjemoesjoem!! Je stinkt naar talent meid!! 

ik hoop dat je gaat verder blijven stinken tot het einde van je verhaaltjes. 

En vergeet aub "zij is een deel van mij" ook niet. Want ben daar evenveel fan als ik hier ben. 

echt  

groetjes ladyke *

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door ladyke_ 
> *Faatjemoesjoem!! Je stinkt naar talent meid!! 
> 
> ik hoop dat je gaat verder blijven stinken tot het einde van je verhaaltjes. 
> 
> En vergeet aub "zij is een deel van mij" ook niet. Want ben daar evenveel fan als ik hier ben. 
> 
> echt  
> 
> groetjes ladyke     *



Wat een grappige reactie  :haha:  
Heb echt gelachen zeg... Maar goed insaallah zal ik blijven stinken tot het eind :P

De rest van de meiden ook superbedankt voor de reacties, op mijn werk net mag ik natuurlijk niet achter internet dus ik stiekem toch kijken, en ik was droevig omdat de klok naar mijn gevoel te langzaam ging.. en uiteindelijk las ik jullie reacties en ze bezorgde echt een glimlach op mijn gezicht, waardoor ik er weer tegen aan kon en de klok effe vergat... Choukran dames..  :blozen:  

Insaallah gauw weer een vervolg.. Ook voor `Zij is een deel van mij..`  :knipoog: 


Liefs,
Faatjemoesjoem

----------


## moemoe

*JOEHOE!!!  Verder stinken! Verder stinken! Verder stinken!

Wayouw meid!!! SCHRIJF EEN BOEK!!! JE HEBT ECHT TALENT!!! 

boessa moemoeke*

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Mooi vervolg hoor!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## amdaf

Faatje,

 :schok:   :schok:   :schok:  
Je hebt me echt diep geraakt met je verhaal. Je kan de emoties die erin voorkomen heel goed verwoorden. Kan me al echt het hele verhaal voor ogen halen, scne per scne. Het speelt zich allemaal af in mijn hoofd  :hihi:   :hihi:   :hihi:  

Fadje

----------


## Laitje

Je schrijft echt geweldig....

Het begint als een clich te klinken...  :grote grijns:  .... Ik val in de herhaling!!!

----------


## *MissyN*

hey hey..je mag je ander verhaaltjuh niet vergeten..
want ik wil nog meer van jou talentjuh l
ezen...horen...en natuurlijk inverdrinken.....

 :Iluvu:

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

eeey meisieee
ga veder wollah je heb skkr egt talent men ewa schrijf nog een vervolg leivberddd

boesa kus mii

----------


## chajma

hey meid ga snel verder ik volg je verhaal hier en op marokko.nl dus vervolg pleassee!!!
d!ikke boussa
chema

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Wat een lieve reacties allemaal... Ben echt blij ze weer te lezen, ik zie ook een nieuwe fan.
Chajma welkom bij het verhaal, ik zag op Marokko.nl dat je er had gereageerd, maar daar stond Mocros.nl maar het is dus Maroc.nl..
Moehim leuk dat jullie allemaal weer van de partij zijn en omdat ik zo lief ben en zo schattig en zo geweldig en zo goed stink heb ik weer twee hoofdstukken voor jullie geschreven. En dat op mijn enige vrije dag nog wel  :maf2:  

Ahum, moehim geen woorden verder nodig... hieronder het vervolg.. :knipoog: 
Ik ga aan de slag met Zij is een deel van mij.. Maar wil eerst gaan eten  :tong uitsteken: '


Dikke zoen,
Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 19_ 


Alleen stond ik tegenover de drie koppigste mensen op aarde.
"Ik neem geen weddingplanner. Ik ben er toch zelf n, is toch onlogisch!!" Mohammed schudde met zijn hoofd en vond het leuk dat Assia en Chaimae achter zijn keuze stonden. Ze stonden erop dat ik een weddingplanner zou nemen, al was het alleen zodat ik tot rust kon komen.
"Dit gaat nergens over!! Ik heb het sowieso te druk met mijn werk, en dan kan ik ondertussen de puntjes op de i zetten voor mijn bruiloft. Mohammed alstublieft, je weet dat ik er niet tegen kan als iemand mijn werk overneemt." Zuchtend keek hij me aan.
"Lieverd, ik wil gewoon dat je alles aan iemand kunt overlaten, ik wil dat je je concentreert op onze wittebroodsweken, en op de rest van ons leven die we samen gaan doorbrengen." Ik stapte naar hem toe en met een pruillipje keek ik hem aan. Ik streek met mijn vinger zachtjes langs zijn wang. Ik wist dat hij hier niet tegen kon. 
"Niet zo kijken, je weet dat ik daar niet tegen kan." Omdat het effect heeft kijk ik nog zieliger naar hem op.
"Okeej, hbiba, wat jij wilt!" Blij plaatste ik een kus op zijn wang. De dames keken hem quasi boos aan.
"Sorry dames, ze is mijn vrouwtje en ze moet op haar wenken bediend worden." Giechelend keek ik ze aan. Ik vond het geweldig wanneer ik mijn gelijk kreeg en dat was zo makkelijk te krijgen, vooral bij Mohammed en helemaal voor de bruiloft. De dames liepen met hun neus in de lucht weg, lachend kijk ze na, alsof ze dit niet hadden verwacht van Mohammed.

Ze bedoelde het goed, maar het was echt niet nodig. Ik had de belangrijkste dingen al geregeld en bovendien had ik genoeg connecties om het zelfs last-minute te kunnen doen. Ik wilde me er niet al te veel mee bezig houden omdat ik wist dat me een grote teleurstelling stond te wachten.
Het feit dat mijn ouders er niet zouden zijn deed me zo een pijn en gaf me het gevoel dat mijn bruiloft er n zou zijn waarvan ik door niemand gewenst zal zijn daar te zitten behalve voor degene die kwamen werken omdat ik ze goed kende en Mohammed natuurlijk. Het zou een schijn-bruiloft zijn. Iedereen zou me komen bekijken om vervolgens over me te kunnen praten. Ik stond dus bepaald niet te popelen om de rest van mijn schoonfamilie te ontmoeten.

Reda en Ouacima komen de zaak binnen en ik word eraan herinnerd dat zij er natuurlijk ook zouden zijn, en dat zij Mohammed en mij alle geluk van de wereld gunde. Zuchtend kijk ik ze aan, ze straalde nog steeds van geluk, stilletjes vroeg ik me af of dat bij Mohammed en mij ook zo te zien was. Ik concentreerde me maar weer op me werk. 

Mohammed zit ondertussen mijn werknemers van hun werk te houden door rare dingen te doen. Wanneer ik dit keer opkijk zie ik dat hij een sluier op zijn hoofd heeft gezet. Reda lijkt het leuk te vinden en gaat naast hem staan. Hij pakt een mouw van een jurk en omdat hij schijnbaar niet weet waar die voor dient zet hij hem ook op zijn hoofd. Even moet ik er ook om lachen, die broertjes spoorde ook allebei echt niet. 

"Heren, de dames moeten werken en bovendien zijn die spullen daar niet voor. Mohammed gedraag je nou eens volwassen!" Ze doen natuurlijk alsof ze me niet horen en de dames komt echt niet meer bij van het lachen. Ik wil naar ze toelopen als er iemand anders de zaak binnen komt. Ik kijk op en zie Faysal staan, even sta ik naar hem te kijken. Mohammed herkent hem ook en haalt snel de sluier van zijn hoofd. Serieus probeert hij voor zich uit te kijken. 
"Faysal? Je bent alweer terug! Hoe is het met je moeder?" Ik stap op hem af en wanneer ik hem naar Fatima wil vragen stapt zij ook de zaak binnen. Ik draai me dan om naar Chaimae en Assia, bij het zien van mijn blik gaan ze meteen aan het werk, Mohammed trekt Reda en Ouacima achter zich aan naar mijn kamer achterin.

Ik omhels Faysal, en geef Fatima de gebruikelijke kussen.
"Fatiha, sorry dat ik niks van me heb laten horen, alleen hebben we het nogal.." Ik onderbrak haar.
"Lieverd, bespaar je de moeite. Ik heb je schoonmoeder aan de lijn gehad. Ik ben blij dat ze door jullie bezoek alleen vooruit is gegaan. Dat neemt trouwens niet weg dat ik je zomaar vergeef dat je zonder het mij te vertellen naar Marokko bent gegaan." Faysal probeert me te onderbreken om voor Fatima op te komen.
"Faysal, bij jou is het helemaal mooi gegaan. Ik dacht dat wij elkaars maatje waren en dat we elkaar alles vertelde?" Hij zuchtte en knikte. Nu was ik wel bereid naar hun kant van het verhaal te luisteren, ik had mijn zegje gedaan. 

Faysal nam het woord.
"Fatiha, het klopt wat je zegt. We zijn naar Marokko gegaan omdat me moeder ziek was maar ook omdat we er samen ook doorheen zaten, we moesten er gewoon effe tussenuit. Bovendien hebben we groot nieuws, ook n van de redenen waarom het plotseling veel beter met me moeder gaat." Mijn ogen worden groot van de nieuwschierigheid.
"Wat dan??" Hij keek naar Fatima en ze knikte terwijl er een grote glimlach op haar gezicht verscheen.
"Fatiha, we krijgen een kindje. Fatima is zwanger!" Verschrikt kijk ik ze aan, mijn mond opent zich van verbazing.
"Echt??" Tegelijk knikken ze naar me, en het volgende moment vlieg ik ze beide in de armen.
Ik was zo blij voor ze, en natuurlijk voor mezelf, want nu had ik binnekort een kleintje dat ik kon verwennen alsof het de mijne was. 


Fatima pakte mijn handen vast en als twee gekken staan we te springen in mijn zaak. Faysal kan alleen lachend naar ons kijken. Wanneer de telefoon van de zaak me onderbreekt laat ik haar met moeite los en neem de telefoon aan. 

Na een lang gesprek en ik heb opgehangen zie ik dat Fatima en Faysal vragend achter me kijken. Ik draai me om en zie Mohammed bij de balie staan. 
"Ehm, ik was op zoek naar een pen." Ik wijs hem een pen en hij verdwijnt weer. Natuurlijk doe ik alsof er niks aan de hand is en ontwijk de vragende ogen van Faysal en Fatima.
"Fatiha, wat doet hij hier? Wat heb ik gemist?" Ik kijk haar aan en haal mijn schouders op.
"Gewoon, we gaan binnekort trouwen. Hij is wettelijk mijn man en we gaan achter Rachida wonen." Voordat ze me in de rede kunnen vallen steek ik mijn hand op.
"Als jullie tijd hebben gaan we even wat drinken, dan leg ik jullie alles uit." Voordat ze kunnen toestemmen heb ik mijn jasje al aan en zeg ik Mohammed en de meiden dat ik snel terug ben.   



Boussa Kbira...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 20_ 


Met knallende koppijn kijk ik de serveerster aan. Het was weer zover! De gasten gedragen zich weer niet en ik krijg alle klachten over me heen. Het was n van de drukste bruiloften die ik ooit had gehad. Er waren veel meer gasten gekomen dan gepland was, dit was dus het nadeel van geen gastenlijst willen opstellen. De serveersters hadden problemen met de juiste tafel serveren omdat de tafelschikking omgegooid was. Daar kwam bij dat sommige mensen niet eens een zitplek hadden. Dit soort dingen konden mij dus echt binnen no time hoofdpijn bezorgen. 
Zuchtend kijk ik haar aan.
"Saida, roep de andere erbij, de bruid is nog niet uit haar kamer dus er komt een verandering in de zaal. Zo kan niemand normaal werken." Ze loopt weg en ik probeer mijn hoofd te masseren, in de hoop de hoofdpijn een beetje te minderen.

Na een tijdje staan we dus in de zaal. Achterin word alles dichter op elkaar gezet. Gelukkig werken de meesten mensen mee. De heren die me altijd helpen met zware spullen zijn extra stoelen en tafels gaan halen. Assia en Chaimae zijn naar de zaak om de decoratie voor de laatste tafels en stoelen te regelen en ik kreeg nu dus alle gezeik over me heen. Blijkbaar vonden mensen het onbeschoft dat we ze gingen verplaatsen, maar ik vond het nog onbeschofter dat je zonder uitnodiging zomaar durft op te komen dagen. Op zulke momenten kon ik echt sagerijnig worden. Natuurlijk hield ik me in, dat was soms het nadeel van dit werk.

Gelukkig zijn we op tijd klaar want algauw staat de bruid in de zaal. Serveerders kunnen nu gewoon hun werk doen al hebben ze een extra tafel erbij dan normaal om te serveren. Ik stond op het punt iemand te smeken me te masseren wanneer Mohammed binnen wandelt. Vrolijk, met een grote glimlach en gefluit komt hij naar me toe lopen. Met grote ogen kijk ik zielig naar hem op. Ik heb net mijn pumps uitgegooid en blijkbaar las hij in me ogen dat ik hem op dat moment echt nodig had.
Snel plaatst hij een kus op me wang en trekt me bij me handen naar hem op. Zijn armen legt hij om me heen en ik uit een diepe zucht. 
"Wat doe je jezelf aan gekkie? Ik heb je toch gewaarschuwd voor die schoenen?" Ik knik naar waarheid en vertel hem dat ik hoofdpijn heb en dat ik een massage eis.
"Massage eisen jek? Ewa kom hier dan!" Voordat ik in de gaten heb wat er gebeurd heeft hij me opgetild en loopt hij naar een opslagruimte. 
"Leg me neer gekkie, en ik heb me pumps daar laten liggen." Lachend legt hij me neer en pakt een stoel. Zonder wat te zeggen ga ik alvast zitten, en wanneer ik zijn handen op mijn schouders en nek voel kan ik wel slapen. Mijn ogen gaan als vanzelf dicht en even ben ik in dromenland. Ik laat me helemaal gaan en zonder dat ik het in de gaten heb kreun ik. Hij laat me meteen los en verschrikt kijk ik achterom naar hem op. Hij kan blijkbaar niet meer bijkomen van het lachen.
"Wat is er??? Ga nou verder, halloo dit was dus echt niks!" Lachend kijkt hij me aan.
"Niks?? Je kreunt man, en ik heb me lippen of iets anders daarvoor niet eens gebruikt." Mijn mond opent zich van verbazing, daarna verschijnen de blosjes op me wangen. Hij had gelijk.
"Aahh, je hoeft niet blozen schoonheid." Hij heeft er hartstikke veel lol in want hij komt echt niet meer bij van het lachen. Quasi boos kijk ik weer voor me en sla mijn armen over elkaar. Hij knielt voor me neer en plaats zijn handen om mijn polsen. 
"Niet zo boos kijken schatje, ik geniet er alleen maar van dat is toch positief!" Ik schud hevig met mijn hoofd.
"Je lacht me uit, en ik ben al moe enzo en ik wil gewoon massage. Ewa please, anders trouw ik niet met je!" 

Ik steek me neus in de lucht en kijk hem niet meer aan.
"Ga je ons huwelijk op het spel zetten voor een massage. Reda had het al gezegd, ik heb je te veel verwend kleintje." Ik kijk hem aan.
"Ik ben niet klein, en inderdaad jij hebt het allemaal zelf gedaan." Hij begint weer te lachen maar als hij de tranen ziet die zich in mijn ogen vormen kijkt hij me verschrikt aan. Ik probeer ze tegen te houden maar als hij me vastpakt en me sussend tegen zich aanhoudt laat ik me gaan.
"Lieverd, ik zit maar te dollen met je, dat weet je toch? Je krijgt zoveel massages als je zelf wilt." Ik schud met mijn hoofd en terwijl de tranen nog over mijn wangen lopen haal ik mezelf uit zijn armen. Vragend kijkt hij me aan.
"Het gaat niet om die massage, of om jou. Het gaat om mij, ik ben gewoon zo stom en ik hoor hier helemaal niet te zijn?" Mohammed heeft geen flauw idee waar ik het over heb. Hoe kon ik ook denken dat ik deze dag kon doorbrengen als alle andere dagen, ik voelde me absoluut niet op me gemak omdat ik hier niet hoorde te zijn maar ergens anders, voor iemand anders.
"Hbiba, wat is er? Heb ik wat gemist? Je moet het me wel vertellen, je weet ik kan zoiets niet ruiken van tevoren." Snikkend kijk ik hem aan.
"Fatih trouwt vandaag, en ik ben er niet bij. Hij gaat het me nooit vergeven Mohammed, nooit van mijn leven zal hij me dit vergeven. Het voelt zo erg, al die mensen denken nu dat ik zomaar voor niks mijn familie heb opgegeven, ze zullen allemaal wel slecht over me denken, me moeder zal zich wel doodschamen voor me." Geschokt kijkt hij me aan.
"Zeg dat niet!! Lieverd, hij zal het wel begrijpen Fatiha, hij weet toch hoe het zit." Ik schud met mijn hoofd.
"Kijk dan!! Ik zit hier op een bruiloft van iemand die ik amper ken, en hij zit daar proberend te genieten van zijn bruiloft terwijl hij zich beseft dat zijn zus die er altijd voor hem is geweest er nu niet is. Op zo een belangrijke dag! Dat is niet zomaar iets Mohammed." Hij knikt bevestigend.
"Lieverd, dat begrijp ik wel. Wil je er nu dan heen? Ik breng je echt!" Stil kijk ik hem aan. De tranen veeg ik van mijn wangen en snel snuit ik mijn neus. Twijfelend kijk ik weer naar hem op.
"Nu?" Hij knikt weer.
"Kan dat?" Wederom alleen geknik. Onzeker kijk ik hem dan aan. Het volgende moment trekt hij me van de stoel en met blote voeten loop ik achter hem aan. Hij had de beslissing voor me genomen. Ik stap weer in mijn pumps en licht Chaimae snel in. Ik beloof haar Fatima te bellen en dat ze meteen zou komen en zij zich dus geen zorgen hoefde te maken. Ik laat mijn auto staan en rijd met Mohammed mee.

Onderweg bel ik Fatima op, zoals gedacht rijd ze er meteen heen om alles over te nemen. Gelukkig was ze erbij met de voorbereidingen van deze bruiloft. Als ik heb opgehangen kijk ik Mohammed weer onzeker aan.
"Mo, ik heb geen Cadeau, ik heb geen Marokkaanse jurk aan. Kan dit wel zo?" Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw kijkt hij me aan.
"Cadeau ben jij voor hem en verder zie je er prachtig uit. Zeur niet gekkie, het komt echt goed!" Ik vertrouw hem meteen op zijn woord en verder denk ik niet na over de gevolgen. Zouden ze me binnenlaten, zou hij me wel willen zien? Dat waren allemaal zorgen voor later.....

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Topper!
Ga snel verder meid, je doet het geweldig!!_  :Smilie:

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder je doet het weer goed

----------


## moemoe

*Baz baz *

----------


## Batata24

Wwiiiiiwww.. ga gauw verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## laila_habibi

in een woord meidd wouwwwwwww
Ga snel Verder Met je Prachtige Verhaal

----------


## orka-ogen

Wat moet ik hier nu op zeggen,
wat willen jullie dat ik hier op zeg
pfffff ik weet t niet meer,
dit verhaal maakt me gewoon gek man.
je doet me echt wat aan.
tbarkellah 3lik het is alsof je ons in jou macht hebt.


ik sta denk in onder hypnose schrijf dus vlug een vervolg voor de hypnose verbroken is.

groetjes

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Dag dames,

Wederom voel ik me vereerd door de reacties en ik voel me schuldig te zeggen dat ik voorlopig niks kan plaatsen. Ik zit momenteel in een ongelofelijke situatie en al mijn energie gaat daar naar uit. 
Het spijt me dames, toch kan ik beloven dat voordat ik naar Marokko ga jullie genoeg vervolgjes staan te wachten. Dat ben ik jullie immers verschuldigd...

Dikke zoen,
Faat

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Dag dames,
> 
> Wederom voel ik me vereerd door de reacties en ik voel me schuldig te zeggen dat ik voorlopig niks kan plaatsen. Ik zit momenteel in een ongelofelijke situatie en al mijn energie gaat daar naar uit. 
> Het spijt me dames, toch kan ik beloven dat voordat ik naar Marokko ga jullie genoeg vervolgjes staan te wachten. Dat ben ik jullie immers verschuldigd...
> 
> Dikke zoen,
> Faat*


_Meid, doe rustig aan. De vervolgjes komen wel...
En al lukt het je niet voordat je naar Marokko gaat, is niet erg. Zorg er maar op de eerste plaats voor dat het goed met je gaat. Deze fans blijf je houden!!

Take Care
leyla_

----------


## bredameid

het is lief dat even laat melden dat je een lange tijd niet kan schrijven maar zorg eerst dat je beter word en dat pas verhalen schrijven 

veel beterschap een fan

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_
Hoofstuk 21_ 

De zaal waar het feest zich bevond was gelukkig niet ver van mijn woonplaats vandaan. Wanneer Mohammed de parkeerplaats oprijd en de auto tot stilstand brengt, blijf ik een momentlang voor me uit kijken. 
"Moet ik met je mee naar binnen?" Ik schudde meteen met mijn hoofd.
"Nee echt niet, dan vergooi ik helemaal mijn kansen Fatih nog te zien." Het floepte eruit, zonder in de gaten te hebben dat ik hem hiermee kwetste. Ik kijk hem aan en ik zie dat hij zijn gezicht van me afwendde.
"Sorry, zo bedoelde ik het niet." Stil blijft hij naar buiten kijken.
"Schat, ik weet dat je het goed bedoelde maar.." Hij onderbrak me.
"Ga nou maar.." Ik zuchtte en hij weigerde me nog een blik te gunnen, in plaats daarvan houdt hij zich bezig met de cd-speler. Ik open het portier en stap uit. Geiriteerd loop ik richting de zaal.

Vriendelijk groet ik de mensen die voor de deur staan, een ogenblik blijf ik even staan maar als ik weer aan Mohammed denk stap ik stevig door. In de gang kijk ik om me heen, mensen rennen heen en weer en bijna heb ik de neiging alles over te nemen. Wanneer ik iemand wil aanspreken hoor ik iemand mijn naam schreeuwen, ik kijk om en Adil vliegt me in de armen. Er verschijnt een grote glimlach op mijn gezicht en stevig houd ik hem tegen me aan. Ik ga op mijn knieeen zitten en de rest van de kleintjes springen me ook in de armen. De tranen vormen zich al in me ogen als ik me besef hoeveel ik hen heb gemist. Dolblij vragen ze me hoe ik het heb gehad op mijn vakantie. Ik sta ze even verbaasd aan te kijken en krijg dan pas in de gaten dat ze hen vast hebben verteld dat ik op vakantie ben. De tranen lopen inmiddels over mijn wangen en ergens hoopte ik zo erg dat Mohammed de ruimte zou binnen lopen en ze hem ook zo zouden verwelkomen om hem te vertellen dat ze blij zijn hun oom weer te zien. Ik wilde zo graag dat hij kon zien hoeveel deze kleintjes voor me betekende. Ze waren mijn steun in de mindere tijden, ze vrolijkte me op door alleen met hun twinkelende oogjes naar me op te kijken, me met een simpele kus konden doen zweven van geluk. 
"Waarom huil je tante Fatiha? Ben je blij ons te zien." Snikkend knik ik naar hem.
"Ja lieverd, tante Fatiha heeft jullie ontzettend gemist. Waar is jou mama schatje?" Hij wijst achter mij en ik draai me om. Verbaasd staat mijn zus naar me te kijken.
"Waar kom jij vandaan?" Ik haal mijn schouders op en sta op. Snel veeg ik de tranen van mijn wangen.
"Ehm, hey, is Fatih er niet?" Ze schud met haar hoofd. Ze zijn even naar het park voor de foto`s ze komen er zo aan. Wil je wat eten?" Ik schud met mijn hoofd en verbaas me niet over haar nuchterheid. Zo was zij altijd geweest, ze kon schijnheilig als de beste doen. 
"Waar is mama?" Ze kijkt me een ogenblik aan en wijst richting een ruimte wat de keuken moest voorstellen. Ik zuchtte diep en pak Adil vast, de rest volgt hem natuurlijk en samen lopen we naar de keuken.

Bij binnekomst komt me een heerlijke vleesgeur tegemoet. Natuurlijk! Mijn moeder had zelf het vlees gedaan. Ze kon er niet tegen het vlees aan een catering of kokkin over te laten. Als ze zich omdraait bekijkt ze me van top tot teen. Even krijg ik een waanidee dat ze me in de armen vliegt, maar dat lijkt van korte duur. Ze pakt weer een bord van de tafel om hem vervolgens ergens anders neer te zetten.
"Je bent te laat, Fatih vroeg naar je en wanneer ga je je omkleden?" Ik bekijk mezelf even en kijk haar dan weer aan. Ik had haar gemist dat kon ik niet ontkennen, en graag had ik in haar armen willen rusten zodat ze met haar hand over mijn haar kon gaan en me vertellen dat alles goed gaat komen.
"Ik heb toch een jurk aan, en bovendien was ik niet eens uitgenodigd vandaag." Ze zuchtte en stapte op me af.
"Fatiha, dit is niet het moment om in discussie te gaan. Fatih heeft een hele ruzie om jou gehad en bovendien hoor je hier gewoon te zijn, en je fatsoenlijk te kleden. De jurk is te kort je weet hoe mensen gaan denken." Ik zuchtte en voelde me weer net een klein kind.

Toch was ik ook opgelucht dat ze zo nuchter tegen me deed. Alsof er niks was gebeurd. Blijkbaar ging het haar alleen maar om het feit dat Mohammed dit keer niet naast me stond. Ik besefde me dat hij nog steeds buiten in de auto zat. Ik trek de kleintjes weer mee en verdwijn zonder wat de zeggen uit de keuken, even denk ik Salima te zien maar algauw loop ik door naar buiten. Als ik dan mijn neven bij de auto van Mohammed zie blijf ik verschrikt staan. Ik draai me om en buk naar de kleintjes.
"Ga maar naar Mama, ik kom zo. Even iemand halen wagga?" Zonder een woord te zeggen rennen ze weer terug naar binnen, ik sta weer op en loop snel door. 

Ik hoopte maar dat dit niet zou eindigen in een ruzie. Ik kende Mohammed en mijn neven maar al te goed, en uitdagingen daar gingen beide partijen maar al te graag op in. 
"Fatiha, dat is lang geleden!" Ik knikte naar Yassine, het jongste broertje van Salima. Ik kijk ik de rest dan n voor n aan, daarna kijk ik naar Mohammed die nog in de auto zit maar het raam naar beneden heeft gedaan.
"Is er soms iets?" Hoofschuddend doen ze dan een stap naar achter en zwaaien ze met hun handen.
"La walou, helemaal niks aan de hand. Wij gaan weer want Fatih komt zo terug." Voordat ik wat kan zeggen is iedereen al weggelopen. Ik stap weer de auto in en kijk Mohammed vragend aan.
"Wat hebben ze tegen je gezegd?" Hij zuchtte.
"Niks, hoe was het daar binnen?" Dit keer was het mijn beurt om te zuchten.
"Je kent het, gewoon hetzelfde. Maar ze willen dat ik blijf, alhoewel ik iets anders moet gaan aandoen." Ik werd stil, ik wist niet hoe ik hem moest zeggen dat hij niet welkom was.
"En wat ga je nu doen?" Ik haal mijn schouders op en kijk naar buiten.
"Fatiha?" Ik draaide me naar hem om.
"Ga maar... Ik weet dat ik niet welkom ben." Door de toon in zijn stem besef ik me hoe erg hij het vond. Ik omvat zijn gezicht met mijn handen.
"Lieverd, ik ga niet hoor. Niet zonder jou.." Hij schudde met zijn hoofd.
"Hbiba, nadat ik net je neven heb gesproken besef ik me hoe jij afgewezen hebt moeten voelen door mijn familieleden. Het is je broertje die trouwt, hij heeft je nodig. Ga maar, ik red me wel." De tranen liepen alweer over mijn wangen.
"Niet doen, niet huilen. Als het feest voorbij is, bel me, dan kom ik je ophalen en gaan we samen jou auto ophalen en daarna gaan we de hele nacht met elkaar doorbrengen." Snikkend kijk ik naar hem op. 
"Je bent de allerliefste man op aarde, waarom zien zij dat dan niet?" Er vormde zich een kleine glimlach op zijn gezicht, en ik kuste hem teder op zijn lippen. 
"Wat hebben mijn neven gezegd liefje?" Vraag ik wanneer ik mijn lippen van de zijne haal. Hij haalde zijn schouders op en trok mijn handen van zijn wangen. Ik merkte zijn afstandelijkheid jegens mij op. Zuchtend keek hij naar buiten. Ik wilde het hem weer vragen wanneer hij zelf begint met praten.
"Ik ben niet welkom, nooit niet. Ze willen jou elke dag zien en spreken maar mijn kop hoeven ze nooit te zien, dus ik moest geen moeite doen met jou op te komen dagen. Ik moest me schuil houden en als ik je wat aandeed zou ik het niet overleven. Je kent het wel, de normale dreigementen uit de mond van een Neef of Broer." Verschrikt kijk ik hem aan en schud dan met mijn hoofd.
"Dat is alles behalve normaal dus ga hun onnozele gedrag niet goed praten." Geiriteerd kijk ik voor me uit. Klootzakken, als ik ze te pakken zou krijgen straks. Waar haalde ze het lef vandaan? 

Ik irriteerde me nu opeens aan zijn afstandelijkheid.
"En waarom doe je zo dom tegen mij?" Hij haalde zijn schouders op.
"Fatiha zeur niet. Ik heb al hoofdpijn. Ga gewoon naar je zogenaamde familieleden, je neven hebben gelijk. Ik hoef niks met ze te maken hebben. Een fijne avond zonder mij toegewenst, bel me als ik je moet ophalen." Zijn woorden kwetste me meteen. De manier waarop hij me had aangesproken, alsof hij me zat was.
"Weet je wat, ik houd op met zeuren. Ik hoef de nacht niet eens met je door te brengen. Ik wens je een fijne nacht toe: Alleen!" Ik wil de portier openen als hij me bij mijn arm vastpakt. Woest draai ik me om.
Uit het niets drukt hij dan stevig zijn lippen op de mijne, ik ga in op zijn kus en wanneer ik hem gek genoeg heb gemaakt haal ik me lippen van de zijne. 
"Dag Mohammed!!" Ik stap uit de auto en ik hoor dat hij ook de auto is uitgestapt. Toch draai ik me niet om.
"Die sorry op je volle lippen was toch genoeg?" Lachend loop ik nog sneller door, zonder me om te draaien. 
"Fatiha doe niet zo.." Ik zwaai met mijn hand naar achter.
"Excuses aanvaard!!" Zonder om te kijken ren ik het laatste stukje naar de zaal. Ik hoor nog zijn auto wegrijden maar ik durf niet om te kijken, bang dat ik hem zou tegenhouden en hem zou meesleuren naar de bruilof ongeacht de negatieve reacties, hij was mijn man en hij hoorde bij mij...

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Tbark'Allah zo mooi...
Goed zo!Ga zo door meidddd!!


_

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## orka-ogen

:love2:  Wooowww heel mooi het wordt spandender en spandender
schrijf vlug verder
 :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:   :love2:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 22_ 

De bruiloft verliep gewoontjes, het was ontzettend druk en al mijn familieleden vonden het vreemd me aan te treffen, het nieuws was als een lopend vuurtje gegaan en niemand deed moeite een praatje met me te maken. Alsof ik de grote slechterik was, en ik wist wat de meeste dachten, namelijk: Hoe heeft ze het lef haar gezicht hier te tonen. Ik voelde me volkomen buiten gesloten en hoopte dat Mohammed bij me kon zijn, want met hem naast me kon ik de hele wereld aan.

De moeder van Salima en Khalid kwam ik als eerst tegen en respectvol had ik haar gegroet, gelukkig had ze me niet afgewezen alhoewel ze me ook niet echt had aangekeken. Ik was in ieder geval allang blij dat er geen ruzie was ontstaan. Mijn moeder had de hele dag een grote glimlach op haar gezicht. Blij had ze alle mensen ontvangen en mij achterwege gelaten. Toen Fatih me zag was hij blij maar ik zag ook dat hij het me kwalijk nam. Misschien had hij ook wel gelijk, misschien had ik het niet zo snel moeten opgeven met mijn ouders, juist omdat we zo close waren. De meeste gasten hadden me scheef aangekeken, blijkbaar vonden ze mijn zwart/gouden jurk ook niet al te leuk om te zien. Wanneer ik om me heen kijk, zag ik al die meiden met lange Marokkaanse jurken en ik besefte me dat ik de enige was die er anders uitzag. Ik had een zwart jurkje aan, die net onder mijn knie kwam. Verder zaten er gouden borduursels op en had ik gouden sieraden om. Ook mijn goudkleurige pumps waren niet in de smaak gevallen bij de meeste. Toch kon het me ook niks schelen, ik wilde me niet anders voordoen dan wie ik werkelijk was. Ik was gewoon Fatiha en ik bepaalde zelf wat ik aandeed. Ik voelde me dus niet echt op me plaats, en in het begin verveelde ik me zelfs. Ik belde dus Chaimae, Fatima en Assia om te vragen of alles goed ging op de bruiloft. Fatima hield me op de hoogte en ik beloofde nog langs te komen voor het bruidspaar weg zou gaan. 

Ik bemachtig een plek ergens in de zaal en opeens uit het niets vliegt Yasmina me in de armen. Haar zus Amira en diens dochtertje volgde haar. Ik was dolblij ze te zien evenals zij. Ik ben dan ook algauw met Yasmina in gesprek. Ik vertel haar meteen dat ik Mohammed nu mijn man mag noemen, wanneer ze naar hem vraagt. De tranen lopen over haar wangen als ze hoort hoe alles is gelopen. Stevig houdt ze mijn handen vast, alsof ze bang was dat ik weg zou vliegen. Wanneer Salima ons ziet zitten komt ze ons zonder moeite storen. Ik verdwijn dus naar de achtergrond en kijk naar een gelukkig bruidspaar van een afstand. Yasmina kijkt me verschuldigend aan maar ik wuif het lachend weg. De meiden verzamelen zich allemaal bij Amira en Yasmina dus onbewust doe ik afstand van ze. 

Om alles en iedereen beter te kunnen zien ga ik helemaal achter in de zaal zitten. Adil komt algauw op me schoot zitten en de andere kleintjes volgen hem ook. Ze beginnen me grote verhalen te vertellen, alles wat ik de afgelopen tijd had gemist vertelde ze me. De pretparken die ze hadden bezocht zonder mij, nieuwe mensen die ze hebben ontmoet. Een nieuw kindje dat was geboren in de familie, alles vertelde ze me. Ze hadden me echt aan het lachen gekregen en ik besefte me weer hoe erg ik ze had gemist. Na een tijdje zie ik Adil gapen, hij zag er ook moe uit dus ik laat zijn hoofd op mijn schoot rusten terwijl hij zijn beentjes op een andere stoel heeft. 

Ik richt me weer op het bruidspaar.
Fatih zag er mooi en gelukkig uit, evenals de dame die trots naast hem stond. Ik had die middag even haar moeder gesproken en ze kwam spontaan, lief en leuk over. Hij had het getroffen met haar, net zoals zij dankbaar moest zijn met een man als mijn broertje. 
Trots verschijnt er een glimlach op mijn gezicht als ik ze zo samen zie. Beschaamd proberen ze elkaar dadels en melk te voeren, terwijl de hele zaal naar hun loop te gapen. Dan nog de fotograaf die zeurt zijn kant op te kijken, de mensen die allemaal roepen hoe en wat voor posities ze moeten aannemen. Ik moet lachen als ik me zijn fratsen herinner van vroeger. Hij was echt een kleine rat, hij kon zo goed acteren en gebruikte alles om maar zijn zin te krijgen. Toch ben ik altijd trots op hem geweest, hij was mijn kleine broertje en ik wilde hem altijd alleen maar gelukkig zien. Nu hij daar stond besefte ik me hoe ver hij is gekomen. Hij had zijn dromen nagejaagd en heeft zijn doel bereikt. 

De tranen vormde zich in mijn ogen en alsof hij aanvoelde dat ik hem zat te bekijken zoeken zijn ogen iemand. Uiteindelijk rustte ze op mij en ik schenk hem een handkus. Zijn glimlach verbreedde zich en met zijn hand vraagt hij me naar hem toe te komen. Ik wijs naar me zelf.
"Ik...!!" Hij knikte en ik schudde meteen met mijn hoofd. Voordat ik nog een keer kan weigeren loopt hij op me af. Ik probeer me klein te maken, in de hoop dat niemand me zal zien, maar alle hoofden in de zaal waren al op mij gericht. Als hij voor me stil staat kijk ik hem met rode wangen aan. Hij steekt zijn hand naar me uit en ik leg een slapende Adil rustig van me af, ik plaats mijn sjaal op mijn stoel als zijn kussen. Daarna neem ik zijn hand aan en loop hem achterna, net wanneer ik op de dansvloer loop gaat mijn nummer aan. Ik trek hem terug en kijk hem lachend aan, dan pakt hij mijn andere hand vast en begint met me te dansen. Hij wist nog hoe gek ik op dit nummer was. Ik deed hem altijd zo hard aan thuis totdat hij de stekker eruit trok omdat hij gek werd. De zaal gaat erop in en begint te klappen, na een tijdje trekt hij me stevig tegen zich aan en omhelst me. Vlakbij zijn oor probeer ik hem dan iets in te fluisteren.
"Ik ben trots op je, jullie zien er mooi uit, moge jullie Insaallah een fijn en gelukkig leven tegemoet gaan." Ik plaats een kus op zijn wang en kijk hem trots aan. Hij trekt me weer naar zich toe en wanneer hij wat wil zeggen worden we gestoord. Ik kijk naast me en ik zie zijn vrouw ons vragend aankijken, ik pak haar hand vast en leg hem in de zijne. Hij knijpt snel in mijn andere hand en dan laat ik hem los. Ik laat ze samen dansen en loop dan weg. 

Mijn moeder staat huilend bij de deur naar ons te kijken en even blijf ik stil staan. Ik wilde zo graag naar haar toegaan, haar vertellen dat ik zoveel van haar houd en dat het niet aan haar ligt maar dat dit een keuze is die ik heb gemaakt en die ze moeten begrijpen. Ik wilde haar in mijn armen nemen, haar vertellen dat mijn moeder zoveel voor me betekent. Dat ik zo graag wilde dat ze op mijn bruiloft aanwezig zou zijn, maar ik wist dat mijn moeder het nooit zou doen. Ze stond achter mijn vader, zoals een vrouw achter haar man hoort te staan.

Zuchtend loop ik naar buiten en laat iedereen achter. Ik bel Chaimae op en vraag of ze me mijn auto wil komen brengen, ik zou gewoon weer aan het werk gaan. En daarna weer naar mijn bed om me voor te bereiden op een nieuwe dag. Ik was misschien een ervaring rijker en een familie armer... Maar het leven ging gewoon door..

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Net als ik denk dat je vervolg niet beter kan, doe je het toch. Je doet het steeds weer. Complimenten.

Waren ik en mij broertje maar zo .
Ga snel verder...Kan haast niet wachtten.

Take care
leyla_  _Net als ik denk dat je vervolg niet beter kan, doe je het toch. Je doet het steeds weer. Complimenten.

Waren ik en mij broertje maar zo .
Ga snel verder...Kan haast niet wachtten.

Take care
leyla_

----------


## bredameid

je snel verder je hebt weer een prachtige stuk geschreven

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Waar zijn al mijn andere fans!!!!!   :slik!:  

Mevr_zz en Bredameid dank je wel voor jullie reactie, ben blij altijd iets van jullie te lezen..  :kusgrijs:   :knipoog:  

Insaallah gauw meer, maar moet ik wel mijn andere fans zien..

Kus,
Fa

----------


## fadouaatje

ewa fatima, 
kom maar op met je vervolg
ik blijf wachten.....

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door fadouaatje_ 
> *ewa fatima, 
> kom maar op met je vervolg
> ik blijf wachten.....*


Fatiha is de naam  :maf2:  
En ik ben ermee bezig  :nerd:  

Kuss

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 23_ 


"Fatima, dit kan niet!! Ze lijken helemaal niet eens op de jurken die ik voor mezelf wil hebben. Bel Miloud maar op, en zeg dat ik hem hier dus echt niet voor betaal. Hij fixt het maar." Stil keek Fatima me aan. Ik zuchtte diep en bekeek nogmaals de jurk die me totaal niet beviel. Duidelijk had Miloud het afgeraffeld. Ik haalde hem van de haak en ging er maar zelf mee aan de slag. Ondertussen zeurde ik verder.

"Marokkanen komen nooit hun afspraken na. Hij zou mijn jurken voor de bruiloft regelen en kijk wat er gebeurt. En dat na de eerst jurk, a3ibadellah." Fatima zei nog steeds niks maar probeerde Miloud te bereiken.
"Zeg maar dat die moet langskomen, kan me niks schelen of hij andere zaken te doen heeft. Hij mag mij komen vertellen hoe hij het in zijn hoofd haalt me deze jurk op te sturen." Drastisch begin ik aan de jurk te trekken en er allerlei andere dingen mee uit te halen. 

Fatima gaat na een tijdje wat telefoontjes plegen en ik kan wel in huilen uitbarsten als ik de zogenoemde bruidsmeisjesjurk in handen heb. Ik besef me dat ik er totaal niks mee kan, hij was gewoon verpest. Binnen no time staat Miloud voor me neus.

"Fatiha, wat is het probleem??" Ik kijk op en inmiddels is mijn woede gezakt.
"Miloud, wat doe je me aan. Ik heb het al druk genoeg. Deze ontwerpen lijken op de verste niet op degene die ik wil voor de bruiloft." Hij loopt op me af en haalt de jurk uit mijn handen.
"Lieve Faatje, dit is ook niet de jurk voor de bruiloft, dit was de collectie van volgende week. Jou jurken ben ik nog druk mee bezig dat heb ik toch allemaal duidelijk in de brief gezet?" Verward kijk ik hem aan.
"Welke brief?" Hij kijkt naar Fatima en ze houdt een blaadje omhoog. Ik wil tegen haar uitvallen als ze me voor is.
"Ik wilde het je zeggen maar je was te druk met hysterisch tegen me schreeuwen, dus besloot ik gewoon zoals je zei Miloud erbij te halen." Hij begint te lachen maar als ik hem doodserieus aankijk houdt hij op.
"Waarom lach jij? Dit is absoluut niet grappig." Hij haalt de jurk voorzichtig uit mijn handen en wikkelt hem weer in de juiste plastic. Zonder iets te zeggen bekijk ik zijn handelingen.
"Deze neem ik weer mee om de schade die je hebt aangericht te fixen. Neem een sauna of ga lekker zwemmen, je bent te gestressed. Als je zo blijft red je je bruiloft niet." Ik knikte naar hem en duw hem dan de zaak uit.
"Zorg ervoor dat ik alles op tijd te zien krijg, je weet hoe ik anders ga reageren." Lachend zwaaide hij me uit. 

Ik draai me dan om en zucht diep.
"Sorry Fatima, maar ik..." Ze onderbrak.
"Het mag lieverd, je mag zenuwachtig zijn voor je bruiloft, dat is iedereen op zijn eigen manier." Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
"Ik ben niet zenuwachtig, ik ben gewoon druk en moe." Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw had ze me aangekeken.
"Je zit nog duidelijk in je ontkenningsfase.." Weer schudde ik met mijn hoofd.
"Ga aan het werk, en laat me ik heb het druk genoeg." Ik wist heel goed dat ze gelijk had, maar die wilde ik haar niet geven, ik wilde niet toegeven aan de zenuwen die ik had voor mijn grote dag. Daar voelde ik me te trots voor, na alle bruidjes die ik over die drempel heb geholpen. Nu was het dan mijn tijd, ik was aan de beurt, en het was ontzettend vreemd om in die positie te zitten. Gelukkig wist ik hoe alles zou verlopen, want ik wilde niet voor verassingen komen te staan. Elke detail van mijn bruiloft kende ik, en alles zou ook volgens mijn boekje lopen...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Er komt nog een stuk aan, maar het kan eventjes duren en misschien zelfs laten wachten tot morgen...

Kiss

----------


## samiatje16

ohh my piep,,, faatjeee waarom waarom zooo moooiiii ik ben echt verslaaafd aaan jou verhaaal gekraakt elke dag kijk ik of je een nieuwe vervolg hebt geplaats en wacht ook vol smacht naar een nieuwe vervolg wanneer ik klaar ben met lezen. 
jou verhaal doet het echt waar meid ik zie dat je onlinne bent pleasss pleasss schrijf verder xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## bredameid

samiatje16 je hebt echt gelijk dit verhaal is verslaafd

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 24_ 


Zuchtend keek ik om me heen, ik nam een slok van mijn hete koffie en keek Fatima trots aan.
"Dit allemaal, het is... Fatima, ik weet niet maar het is zo.. Tja gewoon.." Ze stapte op me af en legde haar hand op mijn mond.
"Het is prachtig, mooi, fantastisch, geweldig, en het is allemaal voor jou. Dit is gewoon jou dag, de dag dat je je voorgoed zult binden met de persoon die altijd je wederhelft is geweest. Dit is DE dag van jou en Mohammed, en dit allemaal is voor jullie Twee geregeld!" De tranen sprongen me in de ogen en ik haalde haar hand van mijn mond. Stevig trek ik haar tegen me aan, terwijl ik mijn kop koffie niet probeer te morsen. Ik was zo gelukkig hier te staan, nu ik alles zo compleet had gezien voelde ik me een echte prinses, alles was perfect, tot in de diepste details. Ik laat Fatima los als ze wordt geroepen.
"Ik kom zo terug schat, geniet nog even want je negaffa komt straks." Ik knik snel naar haar en kijk weer om me heen. Ik nipte weer van mijn kop koffie, terwijl ik de tranen van mijn wangen veeg.

Ik bevond me in een grote tuin, waar een gedeelte tegen de zon was afgeschermd. Er waren stoelen en tafels neergezet net als in een zaal maar dan in de buitenlucht. Overal waren bloemen, en het meeste bevonden zich witte rozen om me heen. Ik voelde me letterlijk in de zevende hemel. Ik hoorde de vogels fluiten alsof ze mij alle geluk wilde toewensen, en alles was mooi gedecoreerd in het wit/goud. Op elke tafel stonden witte rozen, en bijhorende accessoires. Alles was precies zoals ik het voor ogen had, waar ik precies van had gedroomd. 
De tuin hoorde bij het grote kasteel waar ik me alleen zou omkleden als ik van jurk zou verwisselen. Eigenlijk kwam ik hier maanden geleden omdat ik het wel leuk vond om mijn bruiloft in een kasteel te geven, maar toen ik de tuin zag was ik meteen verkocht. Ik gooide mijn plannen om en besloot voor de buitenlucht te gaan. Door de voorbereidingen werd onze trouwdatum steeds verschoven, alles zou perfect moeten gaan en daar heb je nou eenmaal tijd voor nodig. Eerst was het Mohammed die voor alles erop en deraan ging, maar uiteindelijk was ik degene die het overnam en steeds meer wilde. 

Genietend keek ik om me heen, ik was hier vroeg in de morgen naartoe gereden. Al mijn spullen waren hier en ik had geen moeite gedaan me normaal aan te kleden, van de zenuwen kon ik niet slapen. Ook Mohammed had geen oog dichtgedaan, tigmaal vannacht had ik hem aan de lijn gehad en hij weigerde op te houden met bellen. Hij moest steeds zeker weten dat het allemaal echt was, dat allemaal echt vandaag zou gebeuren. Elke keer weer moest ik het hem duidelijk maken dat alles echt was. Uiteindelijk heb ik maar mijn telefoon uitgezet en eindeloos naar de plafond zitten kijken, me steeds beseffend dat ik vanaf vannacht nooit meer alleen zou zijn, ik had een soulmate en ik zou voor altijd met hem zijn. Wij tweetjes insaallah de rest van ons leven samen. 

Toen de zon die morgen een beetje de kamer in scheen stond ik met een ruk op. Het was morgen, en het was de morgen van mijn grote dag. Als een klein kind sprong ik op bed daarna douchte ik snel en met een capribroek en een pyamashirt stond ik hier nu dus van mijn koffie te genieten op de plek waar het allemaal zou gaan gebeuren. Iedereen was in de weer, druk de laatste dingetjes aan het regelen, ik zag alleen maar mensen heen en weer rennen. Ik had niks gedaan, geen enkele hand uitgestoken, want ik vertrouwde erop dat ze hun werk goed deden. Het enige wat ik had gedaan was koffie zette omdat ik dat nog niet had gehad en de muziek aan gezet. 

Ik zag de negaffa aan komen lopen en ik wist dat ik vanaf nu geen enkele seconde alleen kon zijn, om echt van de mooitste momenten in mijn leven te genieten. Ik kijk op en de balkon van het kasteel viel me nu pas op. Ik haalde de raarste dingen in mijn hoofd en glimlachend loop ik op de negaffa af. Dit zou mijn dagje worden, die van mij en Mohammed en niemand, geen enkele persoon zou dit van me kunnen afnemen...


Faatje

----------


## bredameid

je bent een godin bedankt voor je vervolg

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Moo Moo. Ga snel verder, je stopt net wanneer het spannend wordt. Ik wil weten hoe de bruiloft verloopt  :ole:

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## *MissyN*

he meisjuh

BEN DER WEER..
Sorry heeft ff geduurt...
maar ik ben je niet vergeten ZKERS NIET..!!!

*JE VERVOLGJUHS WAREN GEWOON PERFECT..*  
alleen je zei dat je dit verhaal meer waargebeurd wou laten worden..
Dus mij vraag Ben je getrouwd?

heel veel liefs..

----------


## SanaaB.

Salaam oe Alaykoem Fatiha..

Ik heb in 3 dagen de tijd dat ik op de pc kon en mocht je verhaal gelezen..Toen ik las dat het niet waargebeurd was wou ik stoppen, maar dat gedichtje ..ik wou meer van dat, en blijkbaar heb ik 22 hoofstukken van dat gelezen..

Echt mooi,..je hebt moed zeg..om dat allemaal neer te typen..

En ik heb vernomen dat je nog maar 19 bent..net bent geworden?

Tbarkellah schrijftalent, ik veronderstel dat je daar wat verder mee wil doen?

Ik zeg alvast..tgaat je lukken..

P.S.: Je verhaal is mooi begonnen, neergetypt, die emoties, en een mooi einde...

ONVERWOORDbaar  ..hihi

Kusje

----------


## Vanity

heel mooi geschreven meid,

vergeet je andere verhaal niet..... zij werd een deel van mij.



groetjes,
Vanity

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 25 


Ik verstevig mijn greep op het tasje en zuchtend strijk ik met mijn andere hand over mijn jurk. De negaffa geeft me wat instructies en droog kijk ik haar aan. Ik hoor haar niet, ben helemaal niet met haar bezig, ik zie alleen haar lippen bewegen. Ik stond boven aan de trap en even lijk ik mijn evenwicht te verliezen. Ze pakt me bij mijn bovenarmen vast en vraagt of alles wel goed gaat. Ik voel me misselijk en de rondvliegende vlinders in mijn buik veroorzaken dit gevoel. Twijfelend kijk ik haar aan, maar een schim onder aan de trap doet me glimlachen. De misselijkheid verdwijnt als sneeuw voor de zon en even verdrink ik in zijn ogen...

Met open mond had hij me aangekeken, blijkbaar was de jurk hem bevallen en dan was het nog de eerste, hij moest afwachten op de andere vijf. Ik draaide me om en wil de trap aflopen als de negaffa me tegenhoudt. Vragend kijk ik haar aan.
"Je ziet er echt mooi uit, je bent 1 van mijn mooiste bruidjes. Roep me als het niet gaat, en verder hoef je alleen maar te genieten." Bedankend kijk ik haar aan, en schenk haar een snelle glimlach. Ik pak mijn jurk een beetje op en langzaam loop ik de trap af. Onderaan staan alle dames en in het midden bevindt zich Mohammed. Ze duwen hem de dansende menigte in maar hij kan alleen met grote mond naar me kijken. De band is allang begonnen met spelen en iedereen kijkt afwachtend naar ons. Mijn ogen houden de zijne vast, en alles word tegen elkaar gezegd. Woorden waren niet nodig, onze blikken zeiden elkaar genoeg. 

Wanneer ik eindelijk naast hem sta steekt hij zijn hand naar me uit. Ik leg mijn hand in de zijne en langzaam trekt hij me naar zich toe, totdat hij zijn andere hand om mijn middel heeft gelegd. De fotograaf gaat verder met foto`s maken terwijl Mohammed me iets toefluistert.
"Tbarkellah lieverd, je ziet er prachtig uit. Dit gaat ver boven mijn verwachtingen. Je bent nog mooier dan in mijn dromen." De blosjes verschijnen op mijn wangen en even voel ik een rilling over mijn rug gaan. Ik wil me naar hem toedraaien en hem een stevige knuffel geven, maar de feestende menigte om ons heen doet me beseffen dat we niet alleen zijn. 

Niet veel later wordt het tijd om de tuin in te lopen, de tuin waar alle gasten zich bevinden. Ik voel me kin trillen van de zenuwachtigheid. Ik knijp in zijn hand en teder wrijft hij met zijn duim over mijn handpalm. Het heeft een rustgevend effect, en ik durf om me heen te kijken. Ik loop het pad af met hem vlak naast me. Het is ontzettend druk en even heb ik neiging om te draaien en terug te lopen. Alsof dit niet mijn plaats is, ik kon niet geloven dat ik dit keer de bruid was. Ik zou nu gaan trouwen, en ik was niet meer die persoon die het van een afstand op mijn gemakje kon bezien. 

Het feest is in volle gang en Mohammed en ik nemen langzaam plaats. Sinds we onderaan de trap stonden had ik hem niet meer aangekeken en nu had ik weer het lef me naar hem om te draaien. Hij schenkt me een knipoog en dan vormt zijn mond zich tot een glimlach. De zalmkleurige stropdas valt me nu pas op. Fatima had zijn stropdassen gekocht om elk bijpassende kleur met mijn jurk aan te kunnen doen. Juist, ik had nu dus de zalmkleurige jurk aan, met bijpassende Zware sieraden en bijhorende accesoires. Zelfs een tasje was erbij laten maken. Ik voelde me een echte prinses, en ontzettend gelukkig. Langzaam laat ik mijn ogen over iedereen glijden. De meeste gezichten komen me meteen bekend voor. Ik krijg allemaal complimenten en handkusjes toegestuurd. Gelukkig glimlacht iedereen, en zie ik geen boze geirriteerde blikken. Ik zoek naar zijn moeder, als ze opeens naast me staat. Ik schrik even en weet niet hoe ik moet reageren. Ik was haar helemaal vergeten, hoe stom van mij haar te vergeten. 

Ze lacht uitbundig met een vrouw die wat naar haar roept, maar door de harde muziek kan ik het onmogelijk verstaan. Dan draait ze zich naar me toe en buigt naar me toe, van de schrik deins ik naar achter. Ik voel een hand de mijne grijpen en even wil ik die ook terugtrekken als ik zijn hand herken. Ik verstrengel mijn vingers in de zijne en ga weer rechtop zitten. Ze kust me op beide wangen en omdat ik het niet had verwacht sta ik haar ongelovig aan te kijken. Gelukkig merkte weinig mensen het op omdat ze zo in de feestende menigte waren opgegaan.

Ik slik even en draai me langzaam om naar Mohammed. Hij knikt geruststellend naar me en ik zucht diep. Alles zou goed komen, ik hoefde me geen zorgen te maken. Hij was bij me, ik was gelukkig, alles verliep zoals het moest. Gair InsaAllah, het zou een hele mooie dag worden, het kon alleen maar mooier worden...



Jurk na jurk volgde, elke keer weer dezelfde procedure. Mohammed lachtte alleen maar, hij straalde van geluk. De gasten waren allemaal bij me geweest. Elk familielid had hij aan me voorgesteld, en zijn zussen en moeder deden schijnheilig als nooit tevoren. Overdreven waren ze de hele tijd bij me, en voor de foto`s legde ze hun arm steeds om mijn schouders. Ik liet alles gewoon over me heen komen, en was te blij en gelukkig op de mooiste dag van me leven om me om hen druk te maken. Fatima huilde aan 1 stuk door en ik kon wel van mijn stoel opstaan om haar te slaan. Door alle drukte was ik andere belangrijke personen in mijn leven toch niet vergeten. Juist hoopte ik dat er iemand zou komen opdagen maar ik mocht niet hopen, ik zou alleen teleurgesteld raken...   *  


Faat

----------


## orka-ogen

WAAAAAAAUUUUUUW 

de laatste vervolgjes heb ik in 1 adem uitgelezen.
ben lang niet online geweest was beetje ziek.
maar nu hmdl genezen

Faaaaatjeeee, jij bent Da Bom een groot applaus voor jou
 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  lole:  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  lole:  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

> _Geplaatst door orka-ogen_ 
> *WAAAAAAAUUUUUUW 
> 
> de laatste vervolgjes heb ik in 1 adem uitgelezen.
> ben lang niet online geweest was beetje ziek.
> maar nu hmdl genezen
> 
> Faaaaatjeeee, jij bent Da Bom een groot applaus voor jou
>                                                        lole:                                                       lole:                                                      *



_Ze is meer dan 'DA BOM'  Jij en je verhaal zijn het gewoon. Ga snel verder, echt een pracht van een vervolg!! Klasse meid. xx

Take care

Leyla.._

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 26_ 


Mijn ogen vallen bijna dicht maar net kan ik de negaffa nog zien. Blijkbaar heeft ze ook in de gaten dat ik het niet meer aan kan. De drukte wordt me teveel en de zwaarte kan ik bijna niet meer verdragen. Op dit moment kan ik Mohammed wel wurgen, en mezelf wel voor me kop slaan. Hoe haalde ik het in mijn hoofd naar hem te luisteren. Op zijn verzoek had ik besloten een Fessia te doen. Dat betekende dus dat ik dat zware ding op me hoofd moest dragen en in de amaria door de zaal werd gedragen. Ik had het onderschat en voelde nu pas hoe vreselijk zwaar het was. Voor de andere was het een gehele vertoning en bezienswaardigheid, en ik wist ook wel dat ik hier later met een glimlach op mijn gezicht naar kon terugkijken. Toch voelde het op dit moment vreselijk hier te zitten. Ik voel mijn ogen weer dichtvallen en de duizeligheid neemt het over. 
"Ze gaat flauwvallen, haal haar ervan af." Het was de stem van de negaffa die me mijn ogen weer deed open. Weer zette ik meteen een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Ik moest sterk blijven, en nu ik in de gaten kreeg dat ik naar binnen werd gebracht, wist ik dat het snel voorbij zou zijn. Op een gegeven ogenblik hoor ik de muziek niet meer, ik word op de grond gezet maar het voelt alsof ik nog steeds in de lucht wordt gedragen. Ik hoor stemmen maar kan ze niet meer van elkaar onderscheiden. Mijn ogen willen weer dichtvallen en uit het niets valt er een enorme zwaarte van mijn schouders. Ik hap naar adem en dan wordt alles zwart voor mijn ogen....



"Fatiha djelie.. Liefje word eens wakker.." Langzaam open ik mijn ogen en ontmoet meteen de zijne. Vragend kijk ik hem aan.
"Welkom terug schatje. Hoe voel je je?" Ik wrijf over mijn ogen en leg dan mijn armen om zijn nek. Langzaam trek ik mezelf op.
"Hoelang ben ik weg geweest?" Ik laat mijn handen zakken en sta op. Langzaam kijk ik de kamer rond. 
"Niet zo lang.. Je moet nog een jurk en daarna je bruidsjurk. Maar schatje het hoeft niet. Weet je zeker dat alles goed met je gaat?" Ik zucht diep en draai me weer naar hem om. Lachend kijk ik hem aan, de hoofdpijn verdween als sneeuw voor de zon. Sneaky kijk ik hem aan en meteen heeft hij in de gaten dat ik wat van plan ben. 

Ik loop naar de deur en langzaam trek ik hem open.
"Waar ga je heen?" Ik draai me naar hem om.
"Sssthh.. Kom ze zijn bezig beneden met feesten, volg me snel!!" Ik heb de kamer al verlaten als ik hem hoor zuchten.
"Die vrouw van mij gaat me nog problemen bezorgen. Fatiha waar ga je heen?" Grinnikend loop ik door als ik hem hoor mopperen. 

De frisse lucht komt me tegemoet en de mooie verlichting, sfeer, muziek en de gasten doen mijn ogen groot worden van verbazing. Ik wil me omdraaien als ik zijn armen om me heen voel.
"Mohammed.. Al die mensen, dit uitzicht.. kijk dan. Dit is allemaal voor mij, voor ons. Omdat wij trouwen vandaag." Hakkelend probeer ik hem duidelijk te maken hoe verbaasd ik hier over ben.
"Liefje, dit verdien je allemaal. Nee, zelfs meer dan dit. Kijk, ze zijn hier allemaal voor ons, dit allemaal is geregeld voor ons. Ze genieten daar allemaal beneden van de geweldige bruiloft die wij samen hebben weten neer te zetten. En het grootste gedeelte is omdat jij het bruidje bent. Kijk goed om je heen Fatiha, allemaal zijn ze hier voor jou. Om jou te bewonderen, want je bent het mooiste bruidje dat er op de wereld bestaat. En ik prijs mezelf gelukkig dat je de mijne bent." Ik voel een zachte kus op mijn wang en ik voel de tranen zich in mijn ogen verzamelen. Ik zucht diep en draai me naar hem om. Ik kijk hem aan en zijn handen omvatten mijn gezicht.
"Waag het niet te gaan huilen kleine!" Ik moet lachen om zijn opmerking en meteen daarna trek ik hem stevig tegen me aan. Hij legt zijn armen om mijn heen en ik leg mijn wang tegen zijn borst. Even geniet ik van de muziek, en van mijn mannetje die ik voorlopig nu alleen kon knuffelen. Samen stonden we op de balkon, te genieten van onze dag. En terwijl ik hier samen met mijn mannetje stond besefte ik me wat voor een geluk ik had.
Ik Fatiha, mocht mezelf gelukkig prijzen. Want Mohammed was alles wat mijn hartje begeerde, en ik had hem hier bij me, op de mooiste dag van ons leven... wat wilde ik nog meer??

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## l0vergirl_R

Mooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Mooi, Prachtig GEWELDIG!!
 
Zo mooi allemaal  
Ga snel verderrrrr!xx_

----------


## faaaatje

heey dingetje van me

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW

meer heb ik niet te zeggen..

boussaaa

----------


## orka-ogen

ik heb geen woorden meer om complimenten te geven.
je bent echt geweldig.
je hebt me volledig in jou macht girl.
doe zo verder en plaats snel een vervolgje.

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 27_* 


De goudkleurige jurk deed me dit keer weinig. Eerlijk gezegd was ik zo moe en had ik liever iedereen weggestuurd om alleen met Mohammed over te blijven. De fotograaf hield maar niet op met foto`s maken en de dansende mensen leken niet moe te worden. Ik besef me dat ik er weinig van geniet. Ik voel me duizelig en draai mijn hoofd om naar Mohammed die met Reda in gesprek is. Ik wil Ouacima dan bij me roepen als ze al op me afstapt.
"Geniet je een beetje lieverd?" Langzaam schud ik met mijn hoofd en met draaiende ogen kijk ik haar aan. Ze begrijpt de hint en komt met haar hoofd dichterbij, waardoor ik in haar oor kan fluisteren.
"Ik voel me zo zwak Ouacima, er klopt iets niet. Ik geniet niet meer zoals eerst. Deze jurk, heb ik expres bewaard voor het laatst voor mijn bruidsjurk en ik geniet er niet eens zo van. Ik zie alleen al die mensen met open mond naar me kijken. Er is iets mis!" Verward kijkt ze me aan, ze zal wel denken, dat mens spoort niet. Ik heb een bruiloft waar elk meisje van droomt en dan heb ik nog het lef te zeuren. 
"Liefje, er is niks aan de hand. Alles verloopt nog steeds naar wens. Voel je je verder wel goed? Ben je soms misselijk?" Ik knik en zucht diep.
"Ik ga even wat te drinken voor je halen." Voordat ik kan protesteren is ze al weggelopen. Ik knijp onbewust stevig in de hand van Mohammed. De misselijkheid voel ik weer opkomen en even word alles draaierig voor me ogen. Paniekerig draai ik me weer om naar Mohammed.
"Schatje, gaat alles wel goed met je?" Ik sluit mijn ogen in de hoop het draaierige gevoel zo kwijt te raken. 
"Fatiha, wat is er?" Ik haal een paar keer diep adem en het drankje dat zijn zus mij aanbood verschijnt voor me ogen. Ik probeer me te herinneren of ik er wat van had gedronken. Maar ik besef me dat ik het vriendelijk had afgewezen. Er was niks aan de hand, de zenuwen brachten me gewoon op de raarste ideeen. Ik had me erop voorbereid vandaag, en zou niks eten om geen enkele risico te lopen.

Ik zucht diep, dat verklaart een hoop. Ik had niks gegeten, en dat had snel effect op mijn lichaam. Ik open mijn ogen en een bezorgde Mohammed staarde me aan. Ik tover een glimlach op me gezicht en draai me om naar Ouacima die afwachtend met een glas in haar hand naar me keek.
"Wil je in mijn kamer eten voor me regelen. Ik voel me zo zwak doordat ik niks heb gegeten." Ze wil weglopen als ik haar weer terug bij me roep. 
"Ouacima, zorg ervoor dat het eten veilig is, geen overblijfselen uit de keuken, of iets uit de handen van je weet wel." Ik wil verder praten maar zijn zussen zie ik op ons aflopen, blijkbaar hadden ze in de gaten dat er iets aan de hand was. Ik hoopte dat Ouacima niks zou zeggen en gelukkig knipoogte ze naar me trok Reda met zich mee.

Ik draai me weer om naar Mohammed.
"Alles is goed liefje, nog even in deze positie blijven zitten en straks kunnen we hier verdwijnen, en kunnen we lekker gaan genieten met zijn tweetjes." Er verscheen een ondeugend lachje op zijn gezicht en blozend keek hij zijn zussen aan. Ik had het laatste gedeelte wat harder geroepen juist zodat ze het konden horen. Giechelend kijk ik dan om me heen, nog eventjes en mijn laatste jurk was aan de beurt.. Bijna zou ik voor de rest van mijn leven in zijn armen berusten...




Hoofdstuk 28 


Voor het laatst deze avond sta ik boven aan de trap. Beneden is nog niemand te zien, de negaffa is iedereen gaan halen. Zuchtend kijk ik om me heen. Het was het einde van deze mooie dag, en dus betekende dat bijna het einde van mijn bruiloft. Ik had alleen maar genoten en zou altijd met een grote glimlach op mijn gezicht naar deze dag terugkijken. Toch voelde ik me ergens zo verdrietig, ook al was ik zo moe, het was te mooi geweest vandaag en ik hoopte dat het nog lang zou duren. 

Zenuwachtig bijt ik op mijn onderlip, de spanning was echt om te snijden. Mijn hart bonste hard en even leek het alsof het mijn eerste afspraak was met Mohammed. Ik sla mijn ogen neer als ik de feestende menigte hoor aankomen. Ik haal een paar keer diep adem, en wanneer Dakka Marrakchia begint met spelen lijkt mijn hart uit mijn borstkas te willen springen. Ik zie vanonder mijn wimpers de Negaffa de trap weer oplopen, niet snel later staat ze naast me.
"Je kunt gaan, let goed op waar je loopt. En halverwege staat hij op de trap op je te wachten, anders dan met je eerder jurken want hij leidt je dan verder de trap af goed?" Mijn kin begint heviger te trillen en een enorme brok vestigt zich in mijn keel. Toch knik ik bevestigend naar haar. Ik haal diep adem en wil de trap aflopen, althans in mijn hoofd wil ik die stap zetten, maar mijn benen werken niet mee. Ik haal een paar keer weer diep adem en krijg de eerste stap voor elkaar. Nog steeds heb ik mijn ogen op de rode loper en dus trap gericht.


Eigenlijk had ik me voorgenomen om naar niemand te kijken maar als ik naast hem sta en hij mijn hand vastpakt durf ik toch naar beneden te kijken. Een lach verschijnt op mijn gezicht als ik al die feestende mensen zie, ze roepen van alles naar ons toe. De gelukwensingen zijn niet meer na te tellen. Tevreden kijk ik Fatima aan die naast Faysal stond. Ik krijg een handkus van ze toegeworpen en dan pas durf ik naar Mohammed te kijken. De blik die in zijn ogen zag, sprak boekdelen, hij wilde wat zeggen maar struikelde over zijn woorden. Onze ogen hielden elkaar gevangen en ik liet hem zo weten dat woorden niet nodig waren. Met grote ogen kijkt hij me aan, en ik weet wat er nu zou volgen en dat wilde ik niet. Hij wilde me zoenen en dat moest ik voorkomen. Dus wanneer ik weer verder de trap af wil lopen met Mohammed word mijn aandacht getrokken door gedaantes aan de andere kant van de ruimte.

Even voel ik mijn hart een slag overslaan. Een mengeling van emoties overspoelt me. Ik wil huilen maar tegelijkrtijd keihard lachen. Mohammed heeft in de gaten dat ik geen stap verder meer zet en volgt mijn blik. Daar stonden ze dan, de meest belangrijke personen in mijn leven naast de persoon die nu naast me stond. Fatih zwaait onnozel naar me, en geeft me dan ook een snelle handkus. Hij weet niet hoe die verder moet reageren en haalt dan ook verward zijn schouders op. Yasmina veegt haar tranen weg en probeert met een grote glimlach te laten zien hoe blij ze is hier te zijn. Mijn moeder probeert haar tranen weg te vegen en trekt snel haar hoofddoek naar voren. Ik wilde haar in de armen vliegen, mijn allerliefste moeder, wat had ik haar gemist en het meest had ik haar vandaag gemist. Ze probeerde het te verbergen maar ik zag het in haar ogen, ze was trots op me. Ik zag die glundering, het was niet te missen. 

Ik probeer de tranen tegen te houden maar de brok die zich nog steeds in mijn keel bevond maakte het me moeilijker dan ik had gedacht. Ik zucht diep en kijk Mohammed aan. Snel verstrengel ik mijn vingers in de zijne en richt me dan weer op de trap. Langzaam lopen we naar beneden en lopen we de tuin in. Ik probeer naar achter te kijken, ik wil ze zien maar de enorme stoet die zich achter ons bevond maakte het me onmogelijk verder naar achter te kijken. We worden naar een mooie versierde tafel begeleidt en de routine kan beginnen. De taart, dadels, melk alles moest gedaan worden. Ondertussen probeerde mijn ogen hen te zoeken maar door de enorme drukte was het onmogelijk de gasten van elkaar te onderscheiden.

Met zijn hand op de mijne proberen we de taart aan te snijden, ondertussen staat hij achter me en heeft hij zijn andere hand op mijn middel. Ik richt me op de taart maar blijkbaar was hij met iets heel anders bezig.
"Je maakt me gek schoonheid, ik wou dat we dit allemaal konden overslaan en dat ik je gewoon kon meenemen, en je dan echt de mijne kon maken." De blosjes verschenen op mijn wangen en nerveus kijk ik Fatima aan die naast ons stond. Ik hoopte dat niemand het had gehoord. Hij had het me in de oor gefluisterd toch was ik er niet gerust op.

Vragend keek Fatima me aan, wat me ook meteen de bevestiging gaf dat inderdaad niemand behalve ik die woorden had gehoord. Ik schonk haar een glimlach en richtte me weer op de bezigheden. Die gekke Mohammed toch.... Wat hield ik toch van hem!*    



Faatje

----------


## SanaaB.

Hey fatiha..

Jouw verhaal is echt top wollah, heb net je vervolgjes gelezen..

Tbarkellah 3liek, was het maar waargebeurd..ik krijg er kriebels van hihi

Doe gauw verder zal ik zeggen.

Soentjeuh op je voorhoofdX.


P.S.: Je kan schrijfster worden weet je..

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrr  :slik!:

----------


## orka-ogen

:schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:  
pfffffffffff zie je met welk grote ogen ik staar, waar haal je de beschrijvingen van die emoties vandan.
hey meid je schrijft perfect. de woorden zijn perfect uitgekozen.
gewoon UITSTEKEND.

----------


## *MissyN*

meid BRAVO 

als je ooit schrijftster word laat het me op de een of andere manier weten...want ik wil jou boek in me boekenkast hebben...
(  :denk:  maybe kan ik je zelfs helpen als grafische ontwerpster)
want je moet je talent echt niet weg gooien..

Big KissS

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder ik zal geduldig wachten

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder alstublieft

----------


## aitoezintje_15

Salaam ben weer helemaaaal[GLOW=crimson] BACKKK  [/GLOW] vanwege me vakantie in marokko kon ik het verhaal niet goed volgen en moest alles weer hier openieuw inhalen en meid je hebt je zelf weer eens overtroffen wollah ik kan het niet vaak genoeg zeggen maar dit is echt een top verhaal en een topschrijfster je hebt talent als geen ander Tbarkelah 3liek we smachten allemaal naar een prachtige vervolg dus [GLOW=crimson] up  [/GLOW] 


B0essa je TROUWE FAN Hanan (K)

----------


## Mocrodiamantje

Heeyyy schatt

Mooii verhaal..  :Iluvu:  Is het nou afgelopenn :S
Go onn !!  :grote grijns: 

Xx.Inssaf

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

> _Geplaatst door Mocrodiamantje_ 
> *Heeyyy schatt
> 
> Mooii verhaal..  Is het nou afgelopenn :S
> Go onn !! 
> 
> Xx.Inssaf*


_Ze is op vakantie, als ik het goed heb_

----------


## Mocrodiamantje

> _Geplaatst door Mvr_ZZ_ 
> *Ze is op vakantie, als ik het goed heb *



Ohhh soukran a zaynn..

Ik z al daar rekening mee houden  :engel:  


:kus:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

> _Geplaatst door Mocrodiamantje_ 
> *Ohhh soukran a zaynn..
> 
> Ik z al daar rekening mee houden  
> 
> 
> :kus:*


_Your welcome  _

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Terug van Weg geweest....* 

Salaam Dames,

Als eerst wil ik jullie bedanken voor het blijven uppen van mijn verhaal... Shokran...

Daarnaast bedankt voor de geduld die jullie hebben gehad doordat ik op vakantie was... Ik ben sinds vannacht weer terug in Nederland.. Ergens voelt het goed weer `thuis` te zijn, maar ik kan niet ontkennen dat ik Marokko mis.. Het is vreemd, vooral doordat mijn vakantie door bepaalde redenen is verkort lijkt het alsof ik maar een weekend ben weggegaan...
Ook ondanks het feit dat Al hoceima deze zomer veranderd was in mijn ogen, doordat ik mijn opa (allahierhmoe) niet aantrof, heb ik een rustige vakantie gehad.. Ik heb kunnen bijkomen van alle chaos die ik hier in Nl heb achtergelaten...

Mohiemmmmmm dit willen jullie helemaal niet lezen haha, natuurlijk heb ik genoeg vervolgjes die nog uitgewerkt moeten worden.. dus ik ga zo snel mogelijk aan de slag... Stay tuned..

Nogmaals, mijn lieve fans choukran voor het blijven volgen, en ook nieuwe fans welkom bij het verhaal.. Ik wou dat ik op elke reactie kon reageren, maar zoals jullie zelf zouden willen, besteed ik die tijd beter aan vervolgjes...  :stout:  

Nou schatjes, tot gauw...

Dikke zoen,
Faatje

----------


## Mocrodiamantje

Okee... :grote grijns: 

Ga Gauwww door..
En een heel lang vervolg omdat je lang bent wegggeweest  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


 :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Salaam wa3laikoum,

Welkom terug. Ik hoop dat je het een beetje leuk gehad hebt, ik ben helaas helemaal niet weggeweest. Volgend jaar insha'Allah

Graag gedaan hoor, ik denk dat wij dat er wel voor over hebben, geduld. Je verhaal is masha'Allah prachtig. Kom rustig bij van de reis, we zien je vervolg wel verschijnen!!  
En geniet natuurlijk van het 'heerlijke' weer!

Take Care
Leyla.._

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 29 

Dit was het dan.. Het einde van zo een mooie dag, en nog steeds keek ik glunderend om me heen. De fotograaf die ik geen aandacht meer gaf leek het bijna op te geven. De mensen rende heen en weer en sommige gasten vertrokken richting huis. Samen met Mohammed stonden we voor het kasteel, nog even na te genieten. De koets kwam net aanrijden en stevig kneep ik in zijn hand. 

Hij draaide zich naar me om en glimlachtte.
"Dit was het dan liefje, onze mooie dag komt aan zijn einde maar vele mooie dagen zullen hierna volgen." Glimlachend kijk ik naar hem op. We zetten een stap naar voren als er witte rozen op ons worden gegooid, eigenlijk mag ik niet naar achter kijken, toch doe ik het bewust. De lach op mijn gezicht is niet weg te slaan, en ik verbreed mijn glimlach bij het zien van mijn moeder. Huilend keek ze me aan. Ik voel dat Mohammed zich naar me toetrekt maar ik beweeg niet, ik wil nog niet weg. Ik wil naar haar toe.

De tranen vormen zich in mijn ogen terwijl mijn glimlach zich alleen verbreed. Ik voel zijn hand in de mijne verslappen en mijn handen verplaatsen zich naar mijn jurk. Bewust trek ik hem op en ren dan naar haar toe. Ik vlieg haar in de armen en trek haar stevig tegen me aan. Snikkend houden we elkaar vast.
"Mama, ik hou van je! Ik hou zoveel van jou en van Papa. Echt.. Sorry voor alles Mam." Mijn gesnik wordt alleen heviger en ik probeer mijn trillende kin in bedwang te houden. Ik voel dat ze me wil loslaten maar ik weiger hetzelfde te doen, ik trek haar juist nog steviger tegen me aan. 
"Je bent zo mooi mijn lieve dochter. Vandaag was je een mooie bruid. Ik heb voor je gebeden, dua voor je gedaan. Moge Allah (swt) mijn gebeden verhoren, en jou gelukkig maken. Allahiezibtiser! Amien!!" Ik snik hevig bij het horen van haar mooie woorden.
"Amien Mama, Amien!" Ik geniet van dit moment, het moment dat ik haar in mijn armen heb, haar stevig tegen me aan kan drukken en haar zo kan duidelijk maken hoeveel ze voor me betekent. Hoeveel ik van haar houd! 

We worden gestoord door twee handen die op mijn schouders worden gelegd.
"Liefje, we kunnen gaan." Ik schud dan met mijn hoofd.
"Ik ga nergens heen, ik blijf hier, bij mijn moeder." De tranen rollen nog steeds over mijn wangen en nog steeds wil ik mijn moeder niet loslaten. Ik lijk wel een klein kind nu ik hier stond en haar stevig tegen me aan drukte, ik leek een bang kind dat bang was dat haar moeder zou verdwijnen. Zij was me het meest dierbaar in dit leven, ze had me zoveel gegeven, ze had zoveel voor me gedaan. Kon ik het wel aan? Zou ik zonder haar kunnen verder leven? Ik wist het niet, en nu ik hier stond wilde ik dat risico niet meer lopen.

Deze hele bruiloft, de mooiste jurken die ik heb aangehad, de lekkerste eten dat werd geserveerd, de belangrijke mensen die aanwezig waren, om mijn dag de mooiste van mijn leven te maken. Dit allemaal, dit viel in het niets bij de steun en aanwezigheid van mijn Moeder. De vrouw die me negen maanden had gedragen, vele dingen heeft moeten doorstaan om mij de vrouw te maken die ik nu was. Ik voel haar armen om me heen verslappen. Met een hand streelt ze nog over mijn rug.
"Mijn dochter, je moet gaan. Het is goed, hij is je man nu." Wederom schud ik met mijn hoofd, zo koppig als ik was. Mohammed komt achter haar staan en streelt met zijn hand over mijn arm.
"Lieverd ik zal goed voor je zijn, het is goed." Ik snikte weer en om mij gerust te stellen gaf hij me een kus op me voorhoofd.
"Fatiha, luister naar me. Ik wil je alleen gelukkig zien, en dat ben je bij hem. Je vader draait wel bij, ga en zorg goed voor elkaar. Jij als vrouw hebt de taak goed voor je man te zorgen, en ik weet dat dat je ook wel zal lukken. Denk aan mijn woorden, aan alles wat ik je heb geleerd Fatiha. Je bent getrouwd ga naar je man." Snikkend haal ik mezelf dan uit haar armen, ik kijk haar diep in de ogen aan en langzaam zakken mijn armen langs mijn lichaam.
"Ik hou van je Mam!" Ze knikte rustgevend en streek met haar hand over mijn wang.
"Ik hou ook van jou Fatiha, mijn allerliefste dochter." De tranen rolde alweer over mijn wangen en net wanneer ik om lijk te vallen, vangt Mohammed me op. Ze loopt snikkend van me weg en alsof een groot geliefd deel mijn hart verlaat voel ik diep van binnen de pijn. Ik snik heviger en sla met mijn armen op zijn borst. Hij pakt mijn polsen vast en trekt me tegen zich aan. Met mijn hoofd op zijn borst probeer ik te kalmeren. Sussend wiegt hij me in zijn armen, me ondertussen vertellend dat hij me gelukkig zal maken, dat alles goed komt. Ik was immers veilig bij hem...

Mijn allerliefste moeder, ik had haar verlaten. Ik zou vanaf nu een geheel ander leven leiden, zonder mijn ouders. Een keuze die ik bewust zelf had gemaakt. Ik kon nu niet opgeven, ik zou niet opgeven. Denkend aan haar woorden besef ik me dat ze gelijk had.
Mohammed was mijn man, en voor haar, voor alles wat ze me had geleerd, alles wat ze voor me heeft gedaan zou ik haar niet teleurstellen. Mijn moeder, altijd zal ze dat blijven.. Ongeacht de afstand tussen ons...*  

Liefs,
Faatje

----------


## Mocrodiamantje

0hh wowww  :love: 
Heelll mooii  :ole: 

Moreee :grote grijns: 

 :blauwe kus: 

Tnxx Schatt !!  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Prachtig vervolg!_

----------


## brother

Wat een mooi verhaal  :huil:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Mocrodiamantje en Mevr_zz bedankt voor de reacties..
Brother, ook jij lief dat je eens reageert...
Hier volgt een korte hoofdstuk...

Faatje



*
Hoofdstuk 30 


Snikkend veeg ik de tranen van mijn wangen. Mohammed komt naast me in de koets zitten en stilletjes kijkt hij me aan. Sinds ik afscheid had genomen van mijn moeder had ik hem geen woord gezegd. Ik wilde hem het liefst niet meer aankijken. Op dit moment walgde ik van hem, waarom? Was voor mij een raadsel. Hij was de boosdoener niet, hij had me niks aangedaan. Ik had zelf voor hem gekozen. Maar toch, nu ik afscheid had genomen van iedereen, nu ik me echt besefte wat ik had achtergelaten, nu pas leek ik hem de schuld te geven van alles. Hij zei verder geen woord, ik hoorde hem alleen maar zuchten. 

Ik hield mijn handen op mijn schoot en met gebogen hoofd probeerde ik de lijnen van de Henna op mijn handen te volgen. De chaos die te horen is buiten de koets verraadde dat we hier nog wel even zouden staan. Na een lange stilte spreekt hij me naam met moeite uit.
"Fatiha...?" Hij kuchtte even en ik hoorde de brok die zich in zijn keel had gevestigd. Maar ik keek niet op, alleen de tranen die nog steeds over mijn wangen liepen leken te leven. Hij gaf me een zakdoek aan die ik zonder hem aan te kijken aannam.
Vanuit mijn ooghoeken merkte ik toen zijn blik op. We zaten naast elkaar, toch leek er een grote afstand tussen ons te zijn. Hij werd weer stil en pas toen ik zag dat zijn blik niet meer op mij was gevestigd keek ik op. Uit het kleine raampje probeerde ik te zien wat er allemaal buiten gebeurde.
Dames rende heen en weer met hun lange jurken. Overal stonden de mooiste auto`s, versierd om te laten zien dat ze bij een bruidspaar hoorde. Een glimlach sierde mijn gezicht bij het zien van de feestende menigte. Na alles waren ze nog steeds niet moe. 

Een schim aan de overkant, vlakbij de poort van het kasteel trekt mijn aandacht. Ik knijp mijn ogen fijn om het beter te kunnen zien. Mijn adem stokte en het volgende moment volgde er weer een stortvloed van tranen. Ik snik steeds heviger en geschrokken van mijn plotselinge huilbui legt hij bezorgd zijn armen om me heen. Hij probeert me te sussen maar dat was het laatste wat ik nu wilde. Ik wilde alleen dat hij me met rust liet.
"Laat me los... Laat me alstublieft los." Geschrokken haalt hij dan zijn armen weg. Met grote ogen kijkt hij me aan. Ik kijk weer naar buiten en automatisch zoeken mijn ogen hem. De koets komt in beweging maar mijn ogen laten de schim niet los. Ik zie hem steeds duidelijker en mijn handen plaatsen zich op het glas, in de hoop hem te kunnen aanraken. Wat wilde ik graag met mijn handen zijn gezicht omvatten. Hem een kus op zijn voorhoofd geven uit respect.
De tranen lopen nog steeds over mijn wangen en vallen uiteindelijk op mijn bruidsjurk, de jurk waarin hij afscheid van me had moeten nemen. De jurk waarin ik had gewild dat hij me zou weggeven... 

Als de koets langsrijd zie ik hem hoofdschuddend kijken, hij houdt mijn blik vast en alles is van zijn gezicht af te lezen. De woorden die hij me vaak toesprak schoten me te binnen, en ik huilde nog heviger, bang dat zijn woorden waarheid zouden worden. Bang dat zoals hij zei niet de geluk zou kennen waar ik zo naar verlangde, waar ik zo voor vocht.
"Papa ik hou van je.." Hoe graag ik ook had gewild dat hij me had gehoord, ik wist dat dat onmogelijk was. Ik hoopte op iets, op een handkus, op een teken dat het goed was. Dat hij het goed vond, op iets dat maar een klein beetje op een zegen leek, maar hij bleef staan, en verroer geen vin. En die blik, die blik in zijn ogen, het bezorgde me kippenvel. Hij heeft altijd met zijn ogen gesproken, en ik wist ook zo waar mijn grenzen lagen. Nu hij me die blik schonk kon ik wel door de grond zakken. Zijn ogen volgde me totdat hij uit zicht was, en het was die blik die me de rest van mijn leven zou volgen, ik had de zonde begaan, de zonde die hij altijd afkeurde....


`Papa, het ging zo goed tussen hen, waarom is ze bij haar man weggegaan?` Vroeg ik hem.

`Fatiha luister, als een vrouw haar huis verlaat zonder de goedkeuring van haar vader zal het misschien in het begin goed gaan, maar op den duur zal hij zijn gelijk krijgen. Een vader wil alleen het beste voor zijn dochter. Hij zal haar nooit iets moois willen afnemen, hij wil haar alleen maar gelukkig zien. Dus wanneer een vrouw dit niet ziet en haar plannen doorzet zonder de zegen van haar vader zal dit voor haar op den duur slecht uitpakken..`

`Maar papa, is de zegen van je vader dan zo belangrijk?` Hij zei niks meer, hij knikte alleen...  


De herinnering aan ons gesprek in het verleden gaf me een angstaanjagend gevoel. En verstard bleef ik recht voor me uit kijken. Ik wilde niet meer denken aan de gevolgen van mijn trouw, bang dat mijn vader ooit weer zijn gelijk zou krijgen....*

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

*Damn it! Wat een prachtig vervolg!*

----------


## aitoezintje_15

:schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:  


[GLOW=skyblue] bjoetifoell  [/GLOW] 


zo mooooiiiii Machallah was weer eens prachtig meid  :Iluvu:  3la slamtek nog be3da  :grote grijns:  ga gauw weer verder schat liefs je trouwe fan Hanan k0es k0es (K)

----------


## brother

safi klaar, de spanning is veel te hoog FaatjeMoesjoem

Ik wil trouwen met jou  :romance:

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder je bent gewoon perfect je verhaal en is de beste verhaal die ik ooit heb gelezen

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hahah wat een lieve reacties...
Brother, wordt geregeld  :tong uitsteken:  ahahah

Ik moet maar weer eens aan de gang, zodat ik straks weer een vervolg kan plaatsen..

Tot snel..

Kus,
Fa

----------


## Mocrodiamantje

TNxxxxxxx  :ole: 

bedankt voor je vervolgggg

Moreee!!  :ole: 


 :blauwe kus:

----------


## brother

ga slapen!!!!!  :wow:  

maar ik weet wel dat je geen slaap kunt krijgen van haar verhaal

zo'n mooie verhaal heb ik nog nooit gehoord :d

----------


## Mocrodiamantje

hhaahahah heb nog geen slaap :grote grijns: 

Jahh prachtig verhaall,, maar k lees hier bijna nooit verhalen omdat ze die niet afmaken,, 
Maar kweet seker datt ze dese afmaaktt tenmiste hoop k :grote grijns:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Verder!_

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 31


Een glimlach sierde mijn gezicht en voor het grote raam van ons appartement zwaaide ik de gasten uit. Faysal, Fatima, Chaimae, Reda, Ouacima, Achmed (collega), Assia, Miloud en zijn gezin, iedereen stond voor onze flat, de auto`s en de mensen blokkeerde het verkeer voor ons huis. Ze zingen, zwaaien, juichen, dansen op straat, en roepen ons dingen toe. Lachend blijf ik zwaaien en er ontsnapt een traan die langzaam zijn weg vind over mijn wang. Als Mohammed naast me komt staan gaan ze helemaal uit hun dak. Ook Dakka helpt hun een handje mee, werden ze dan ook nooit moe???
Om hen een plezier te doen ga ik dichter bij Mohammed staan en sla mijn arm om zijn middel. Mijn hoofd laat ik op zijn schouder rusten. Hij omarmt me en trekt me dichter tegen zich aan.

Langzamerhand zien we iedereen in de auto`s verdwijnen en ik haal mezelf weer uit zijn veilige armen. Ik blijf ze uitzwaaien en geen enkele moment heb ik Mohammed aangekeken. Ik was te druk bezig met de gasten uitzwaaien. Ik blijf zwaaien en langzamerhand sterft het geluid van toeterende auto`s weg... Ik zucht diep en als niemand meer te zien is, en geen toeterende auto meer is te horen draai ik me om en loop zonder wat te zeggen richting de badkamer.

Zuchtend bekijk ik mezelf in de spiegel, ik begon aan de strijd tegen de speldjes in mijn haar. Bij elke speld die ik eruit kreeg uitte ik een diepe zucht, en het lijkt een eeuwigheid te duren voordat ik eindelijk klaar ben. Ik help mezelf uit mijn jurk en haal dan de make-up van me gezicht. In gedachten verzonken ben ik bezig als geklop op de deur me wakker schud.
"Fatiha, lukt het? Of moet ik je helpen?" Weer uitte ik een diepe zucht en met beide handen leunde ik op de wasbak. 
"Nee, ga maar slapen ik wilde nog douchen." Ik wacht op een antwoord maar die kwam er niet. Ik ging weer verder en als ik onder de douche sta vraag ik me af wat hij aan het doen is.

Zou hij boos op me zijn? Boos omdat ik hem zo had genegeerd? Sinds het vreemde afscheid van mijn moeder wilde ik niet dat hij me aanraakte of tegen me praatte. Het was alsof ik hem de schuld gaf van het feit dat ik mijn ouders na vandaag kwijt was. Ik besefte me dat ik hem onjuist had behandeld. Hij probeerde me juist te troosten, me te laten merken dat ik me geen zorgen moest maken, want alles zou goed komen. Het volgende moment zag ik mijn vaders blik weer voor ogen. De tranen liepen algauw weer over mijn wangen en mengde zich met het stromende water. Als ik een bonkende hoofdpijn voel opkomen dwing ik mezelf te stoppen met huilen.
Ik had zelf de stap gemaakt, ik zou het afmaken ook. Mohammed was mijn man, ik hield zielsveel van hem en ik zou hem nergens voor willen inruilen. Ik zette de kraan uit en droogde me snel af.

Als ik mijn slaapkledij aanheb verlaat ik snel de badkamer en ga op zoek naar hem. In de slaapkamer ligt hij op bed, op zijn zij kijkt hij me stilletjes aan. Onhandig blijf ik in de deuropening staan. Hij schenkt me een snelle glimlach en gaat dan op zijn rug liggen. Langzaam kom ik dichterbij en ga dan naast hem liggen. Net als hij lig ik op me rug naar het plafond te staren. Ik slik een paar keer en verder is het stil. Als ik mijn blik op hem richt zie ik dat zijn ogen gesloten zijn en aan zijn ademhaling te merken lijkt het alsof hij ligt te slapen. Ik draai me op mijn zij en voel de opkomende hoofdpijn weer. Ik sluit mijn ogen en ik merk dan pas hoe moe ik ben. Toch weet een glimlach mijn gezicht te sieren door onze geweldig dag. Ik haal diep adem en ik hoefde niet te proberen te slapen, ik was al op weg naar een heerlijke droom.

"Fatiha??" Zijn stem lijkt ver weg en eigenlijk heb ik de kracht niet te antwoorden.
"Hmmm ja.." Weer een diepe zucht.
"Fatiha ik hou van je.." Mijn ogen sprongen open en een overweldigend gevoel overspoelt me. Ik hou ook van hem, heel erg veel. Teveel dan goed voor me was. Ik wilde me omdraaien en hem in de armen vliegen maar ik hield me stil ik zei niets en draaide me ook niet om. Daar was ik te moe voor. Ook hij verroer geen vin en zei verder niks meer. 
Langzaam leg ik mijn arm achter me rug en zoek naar zijn hand, zijn pink vind ik als eerst en ik verstrengel hem in de mijne...
"Ik houd ook van jou hbib djelie, ontzettend veel." Ik zuchtte diep en verder waren woorden niet nodig, ik liet mijn ogen weer dichtvallen en liet me meevoeren naar een mooiere droom dan onze huwelijksdag...*    


Dank jullie wel voor de reacties.. Echt lief...

Kus,
Faat

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Mocrodiamantje_ 
> *hhaahahah heb nog geen slaap
> 
> Jahh prachtig verhaall,, maar k lees hier bijna nooit verhalen omdat ze die niet afmaken,, 
> Maar kweet seker datt ze dese afmaaktt tenmiste hoop k*


Insaallah!!  :grote grijns:  

Faatje

----------


## brother

ga je ook 'the magic night' in details vertellen  :stout:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door brother_ 
> *ga je ook 'the magic night' in details vertellen *


Ssshhttt dat is de Suprise...  :stout: 

Fa

----------


## brother

damn!! als je het vervolg goed verwoord 

ik ga met je trouwen!!!! :d

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door brother_ 
> *damn!! als je het vervolg goed verwoord 
> 
> ik ga met je trouwen!!!! :d*


Onderschat me niet  :grote grijns:  

En trouwen zouden we toch al doen...??

Ben aan het twijfelen of ik het `vervolg in kwestie` moet plaatsen, hij is namelijk al klaar maar er lezen ook kinderen onder de 14 dit verhaal (Fatima Ahum)...

Hahah nee sorry, er komt geen nacht in details.. Ik laat het aan je eigen fantasie over...


Faatje

----------


## faaaatje

TBARK'ALLAH egt suppperrrr!!!!!!!!!!!.. Geen woorden voor lieverddd

o,ja IK BEN 17 JAAAAAAAA bijna 18 over paar maandjes :tong uitsteken: 

Lieverddd egt mooiii, wollah geen woorden voorrr

----------


## faaaatje

mensen ben egt 17

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door faaaatje_ 
> *mensen ben egt 17*



 :melig:

----------


## faaaatje

Wat lach je

----------


## brother

je zou ook het verhaal verder schrijven en naar mij sturen:d

Dan kunnen wij praten over welke ring je wilt hebben voor jouw trouw.  :blij:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door faaaatje_ 
> *Wat lach je*


Niet stoer doen, als je nog vervolg wil lezen op msn...  :ego:

----------


## faaaatje

stttt, maar ehy stuur ff via mail

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door brother_ 
> *je zou ook het verhaal verder schrijven en naar mij sturen:d
> 
> Dan kunnen wij praten over welke ring je wilt hebben voor jouw trouw. *


Wordt geregeld...  :love2:  

Fa

----------


## faaaatje

TROUWEN wie wat waar hoelaat wanneer!!!!!

psttt faat je hebt me adress voor het geval dat er al uitnodigen op de post worden gedaan je weettt wij zijn altijd elkaars mattie's geweest. dus vergeet mij niet :tong uitsteken: 

ben 17

----------


## brother

er wordt niets geregeld  :argwaan:  of niet faatjemoesjoen ??

----------


## faaaatje

het is: FaatjeMoesjoem met de M en niet met de N

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## Mocrodiamantje

Heeeeeeeyyy tnxxxx  :blauwe kus:  

Go Onn  :ole:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Tbark'Allah 3liek. Weer eens een geweldig vervolg! Ga snel verder!_

----------


## brother

sorry mensen, maar er zal spijtig genoeg geen vervolg komen tenzij jullie wat geld storten op mijn rekening  :geld:  

meskiena ik heb medelijden met faatjemoesjoem  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Thanx voor de reacties en ik ben bezig met een vervolg...

Brother... Ga MIJN lezers niet chanteren  :moe:  

Faatje

----------


## brother

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Thanx voor de reacties en ik ben bezig met een vervolg...
> 
> Brother... Ga MIJN lezers niet chanteren  
> 
> Faatje*



 :lachu:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
De volgende morgen... 

Een zachte streling over mijn voorhoofd deed me mijn ogen openen. En meteen ontmoet ik de zijne, zijn glimlach heeft zich van oor tot oor verspreid. Ik frons mijn voorhoofd en kijk hem verward aan. Als ik me besef waar ik me bevind verschijnt er ook een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Met zijn armen om mij heen voel ik hem zijn greep verstevigen. Ik krijg haast geen adem.
"Ehmm lieverd ik stik bijna..." Hij grinnikt en trekt me nog steviger tegen zich aan.
"Eindelijk.. Mijn vrouwtje, bij mij!!!" Ik lach om zijn gekke uitbarsting en vraag of hij wel heeft geslapen.
"Gezien je slaperige ogen lijkt er weinig van te zijn gekomen." Hij word stil en gaat met zijn wijsvinger over mijn voorhoofd, langs mijn wang naar mijn lippen. Ik krijg er kippenvel van.
"Doe niet zo eng! Ik praat tegen je..." Hij begint weer te grinniken en kijkt me weer stilletjes aan. 
"Ik heb inderdaad niet geslapen, heb naar je gekeken, de hele nacht. Je bent mooi als je slaapt, wist je dat?" Quasi boos kijk ik hem aan.
"Alleen als ik slaap??" Hij grinnikt weer en zuchtend ligt die me te bestuderen.
"Weet je, ik ben met een gestoorde vent getrouwd. Welke idiote bruidegom slaapt niet na een drukke bruiloft. Alleen om de hele nacht te kijken hoe zijn vrouw slaapt. Dat kun je de rest van je leven toch doen?" Weer een glimlach op zijn gezicht, een glimlach die zich niet verder kan verbreden.

Ik zucht diep en kijk hem spijtig aan.
"Liefje, dat van gisteren h, mijn gekke bui toen je weet wel... Nou, sorry..." Hij legde zijn vinger op mijn lippen.
"Niks daarover zeggen, ik weet dat het je spijt maar ik begrijp je wel. Je kreeg alles over je heen, en het zijn je ouders Fatiha, ik begrijp het volkomen. Bovendien had Reda me al gewaarschuwd." Met open mond kijk ik hem aan.
"Praat jij daarover met Reda??" Hij lachtte en knikte langzaam.
"Schatje, hij zei niks. Alleen dat vrouwen in een rare bui kunnen terecht komen als ze afscheid nemen van hun ouders. En natuurlijk is dat te begrijpen, je bent je hele leven bij hen geweest en je trouwdag is het moment dat je afscheid neemt om een nieuw leven te beginnen." Een brok vestigde zich in mijn keel, een ogenblik kijk ik hem aan als de tranen zich in mijn ogen vormen.
Hij keek me een ogenblik aan en trok me toen tegen zich aan. Sussend liet hij me weten dat alles goed zou komen. Hij hield van mij, en dat was alles wat telde....



Hoofdstuk 32 

Zeven dagen na de bruiloft... 

Met de schaal glazen in mijn handen liep ik de woonkamer weer in.
"Ik krijg gewoon geld van je. Ik heb de weddenschap gewonnen toch?" Mohammed schudde met zijn hoofd en stokte zijn woorden wanneer hij me zag. Nieuwschierig keek ik hen aan. Reda en hij waren in een verhitte discussie geraakt over een weddenschap dus, maar hoe of wat wist ik niet. Met vragende ogen keek ik Mohammed aan. Hij bloosde en schonk me een snelle glimlach.
Ik leg de schaal op tafel en kijk even naar de beelden op tv.
"Fatiha dat was het mooiste stuk, toen je hindoestaans ging, en jullie als groep dat geoefende hindoestaanse dansje deden. De gasten stonden met open mond te kijken. Prachtig!!" Ik lachtte om haar opmerking.
"Nee Chaimae, ik vond het gedeelte met de Fessia het mooist, toch Mohammed??" Ik legde de nadruk op zijn naam en keek hem met opgetrokken wenkbrauw aan.
Hij lachtte nep en stak zijn tong naar me uit.
"Ik vond het in elk geval mooi en al was het zwaar, geef toe, je vond het wel leuk!" Ik lachtte om zijn opmerking. Ik ging naast hem zitten en we keken verder naar de beelden.

Vandaag de dag dat volgens de oude traditie je moeder bij je op bezoek komt. Nadat je zeven dagen lang thuis hebt gezeten. Dat laatste klopte wel, maar mijn moeder zou niet op bezoek komen.
Toch heb ik de meiden uitgenodigd en had Mohammed wat van zijn vrienden gevraagd te komen. We hadden een etentje vandaag en bekeken nu even de beelden van de bruiloft. De deurbel haalt me uit mijn gedachtens.

Ik kijk Mohammed aan.
"Verwacht je iemand?" Hij schudde met zijn hoofd en zei dat iedereen er al was. Ik stond op en samen met hem liep ik richting de deur. De akelige gedachte dat zijn moeder voor de deur zou kunnen staan overmant me. Ik laat hem de deur openen en stilletjes bid ik dat het niet zijn moeder, zussen of broers zouden zijn. Als hij dan zijn armen opent en een jongeman hartelijk verwelkomt haal ik opgelucht adem. Ik wil dan teruglopen als ik terug aan mijn arm wordt getrokken. Ik draai me om en ontmoet een paar ogen die me bekend voorkwamen. Hij was even lang als ik en had een baardje staan, langzaam verschijnt er een glimlach op mijn gezicht.
"Voordat je me gaat omhelzen waar is die vrouw van je??" Glimlachend kijkt hij me aan. 
"Ze is hier bij me, nou kom hier!!" Voordat ik naar achter kon stappen had hij me in een stevige omhelzing.
"Het is jullie gelukt, jullie zijn getrouwd!! Eindelijk!!!" Ik lachtte om zijn opmerking.
"Ja Rachid, Hamdullilah!" Ik drukte hem stevig tegen me aan en het was het kleine wezentje dat aan zijn been hing dat mijn aandacht trok. Hij pakte de kleine op en stelde hem aan me voor.
"Fatiha dit is AbdelHakim, mijn zoontje. Hakim dit is tante Fatiha. De vrouw van Oom Mohammed. Geef haar een kus Jallah!" Hij verborg zijn hoofd in zijn vaders hals en stiekem keek hij me aan. Ik lachtte en drukte een snelle kus op zijn wang. 
"Laat hem, hij kent me nog niet, en hij gaat niet zomaar vreemde mensen kussen toch kleine?" Hij knikte braaf en mijn aandacht wordt getrokken door de dame die achter hem stond. Ik spring haar om de hals en vertel haar hoe blij ik ben haar te zien...

Rachid en Selwa, ze waren getrouwd hadden een kind zo te zien. Pff, het was te lang geleden dat ik ze had gezien. Tijdens onze bruiloft waren ze het land uit, maar hamdoullilah hadden zij de stap genomen ons weer op te zoeken. Gelukkig, we hadden er weer dierbare mensen bij. Mohammed straalde, en het verbaasde me niks. Rachid is er altijd voor hem geweest, nooit hebben de beste vrienden elkaar laten zitten. Achter elkaar, stonden ze altijd. En ik was blij hen in mijn huis te verwelkomen...*    



Faatje

----------


## brother

heel mooi...!!!

ik kan niet wachten totdat je gaat vertellen over je moeder die op bezoek komt. dit gaat echt dramatisch worden  :huil:

----------


## Vanity

hey, ik volg je verhaal nog steeds, al reageer ik niet altijd. 

het vervolg is heel mooi, net als altijd.

ik moest even nadenken wie rachid ook al weer was, dat was al weer een tijd terug in het verhaal.

groeten,
Vanity

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_MooiMooi!_   :Smilie:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door brother_ 
> *heel mooi...!!!
> 
> ik kan niet wachten totdat je gaat vertellen over je moeder die op bezoek komt. dit gaat echt dramatisch worden *


Kijk nou! Jij weet meer dan ik, en ik was nog wel de schrijfster van dit verhaal... Hmmmm  :wijs:  





> hey, ik volg je verhaal nog steeds, al reageer ik niet altijd. 
> 
> het vervolg is heel mooi, net als altijd.
> 
> ik moest even nadenken wie rachid ook al weer was, dat was al weer een tijd terug in het verhaal.
> 
> groeten,
> Vanity


Altijd leuk een reactie te lezen, ook van stille fans...  :Smilie:  

Faat

----------


## SanaaB.

Heeeey Faatjemoesjoem..

Allah allah..wat een vervolgjes..gatar wollah, echt mooi neergetypt..

En jij doet het echt goed hier op deze topic..je schrijft echt goed en veel, je geeft alles..

Ik laat je hierbij..ik dank je ook voor je vervolgjes..was leuk om te lezen en hmm, laat me niet te lang wachten ..hihi..

Kusje op je voorhoofd..(al wachtend op een vervolgje)

----------


## SanaaB.

Heeeey Faatjemoesjoem..

Allah allah..wat een vervolgjes..gatar wollah, echt mooi neergetypt..

En jij doet het echt goed hier op deze topic..je schrijft echt goed en veel, je geeft alles..

Ik laat je hierbij..ik dank je ook voor je vervolgjes..was leuk om te lezen en hmm, laat me niet te lang wachten ..hihi..

Kusje op je voorhoofd..(al wachtend op een vervolgje)

----------


## Mocrodiamantje

Tnxxx Honeyy,, :grote grijns: 

Go Onn  :blauwe kus:

----------


## brother

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
[B]Kijk nou! Jij weet meer dan ik, en ik was nog wel de schrijfster van dit verhaal... Hmmmm  :wijs:  


ewa faatjemoesjoem tegenwoordig kun je makkelijk op iemand zijn pc geraken  :grote grijns:

----------


## SanaaB.

Ga verder...rani nestena..

Shoukrane alvast  poepke :-)

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## brother

Je lieve fan heeft geen geduld, maar neem je tijd. damn spanning stijgt!!

Ik ga me al bevoorraden met zakdoekjes in het geval van....

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door SanaaB._ 
> *Heeeey Faatjemoesjoem..
> 
> Allah allah..wat een vervolgjes..gatar wollah, echt mooi neergetypt..
> 
> En jij doet het echt goed hier op deze topic..je schrijft echt goed en veel, je geeft alles..
> 
> Ik laat je hierbij..ik dank je ook voor je vervolgjes..was leuk om te lezen en hmm, laat me niet te lang wachten ..hihi..
> 
> Kusje op je voorhoofd..(al wachtend op een vervolgje)*


Thank you  :blozen:  

En brother, geduld is een schone zaak...  :Smilie:  

Ik ben bezig met een vervolg..  :knipoog:  De rest, ook bedankt voor de reacties..

Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 33


Vele maanden later... 

"Je moet me beloven dat je belt als je daar aankomt, of wanneer je me nodig hebt, en sowieso elke dag." Hij knikte braaf en nam de tas van me aan.
"Zorg goed voor jezelf, goed eten en vergeet niet..." Hij stapte op me af en legde zijn wijsvinger op mijn lippen om me het zwijgen op te leggen.
"Schat, luister naar me. Het zijn maar 4 weken. Voor je het weet ben ik weer terug. Ik red me wel, zolang jij maar goed op jezelf past." Ik zuchtte diep en sloot de kofferbak van de auto.
"Waarom moet je nou gaan...??" Ik zette mijn pruillipje op en met zijn arm om mijn middel trok hij me tegen zich aan.
"Niet zo zielig naar me kijken... Schoonheid ik wil een leuke afscheid, ik wil je leuke koppie voor me zien als ik dat vliegtuig instap. Ik moet naar ons toekomstig vakantiehuisje daar, en het Hotel remember?? Ik voel me hier nutteloos, en ik beloof je dat ik jou hierna meeneem en je wegwijs zal maken." Ik knikte zuchtend en gaf hem een zachte kus op zijn wang. Langzaam streek ik mijn vinger over de stoppels op zijn gezicht.
"Stommerd.. Ik hou van je.." Hij lachtte en drukte een stevige kus op mijn lippen. Verlangend keek hij me daarna aan.
"Ik ook van jou hbiba.. Ontzettend veel. Ik ga je missen maar ik beloof je als ik terug ben is het vuurwerk." Ik open mijn mond van verbazing.
"Gekkerd, zeg dat niet te hard. Zied, veel zul je niet missen." Die verlangende blik in zijn ogen maakt plaats voor een liefdevolle blik. Nog een laatste kus en zijn armen verslappen zich langs zijn lichaam. Met veel moeite duwt hij zijn bagage-wagen voor zich uit richting de ingang. Als hij zich omdraait werp ik hem nog een snelle handkus toe. Als ik hem dan niet meer zie zucht ik diep en stap mijn auto in. Ik rijd de snelweg op en veeg de tranen van mijn gezicht.

Hij zou voor een maand in Marokko moeten verblijven. Het was me helemaal ontschoten dat hij een bestaan had opgebouwd daar. Ik wilde niets liever dan met hem mee, maar ik kon niet zomaar weggaan en de zaak achterlaten. Vooral niet in deze drukke periode. Ik zette de cd-speler aan om de stilte in de auto te onderbreken. 
Na onze geweldige bruiloft hadden we een leuke tijd gehad. Net wanneer ik dacht dat ik niet gelukkiger kon zijn zorgde hij er voor dat ik me vergiste. Op de meest onverwachte momenten stond hij voor me neus met een gek idee. We brachten veel tijd samen door, en leerde elkaar nog beter kennen. Af en toe sleurde ik hem mee naar zijn ouders. Niet dat het voor mij een pretje was, maar omdat ik hem wilde laten inzien hoe erg het was als je je ouders zou kwijtraken. Hij had ze nog, en ongeacht zijn ja-woord die hij aan mij heeft gegeven hebben zijn ouders hem niet opgegeven, ongeacht de dreigingen. Zijn moeder, bleef een vreemde vogel maar ik accepteerde haar minpunten. Ik dacht elke keer: Het is maar een keer in de zoveeltijd dat ik haar zie. Zo moeilijk was het dus niet, om mijn trots even opzij te zetten. 


Mijn ouders had ik sinds de bruiloft niet meer gezien. Er is geen dag voorbij gegaan dat ik niet aan ze heb gedacht. Ik miste ze ontzettend en hoopte dat ze ooit voor mijn stoep zouden staan. Yasmina sprak ik zo nu en dan, en af en toe kwam ze samen met Fatih en zijn vrouw bij me op bezoek. Dit gebeurde natuurlijk stiekem want in de familie was het taboe om mijn naam met die van Mohammed uberhaupt te laten vallen laat staan erover na te denken naar me toe te komen.
Maar goed.. Soms kwam ik wel iemand op straat tegen, een neef of een verre nicht.. Maar verder dan vage blikken uitwisselen kwam het niet.

Ik parkeerde niet veel later voor een restaurant. Ik stapte uit en bekeek de locatie van de buitenkant. Vandaag geen gezelschap van Chaimae, Assia of Fatima. Ik moest het alleen doen. Ik liep naar binnen en meteen kwam een lachend stel me tegemoet. 
"Jullie moeten Hamid en Houda zijn?" Ze knikte en ik stak mijn hand uit naar Hamid. Houda gaf ik de gebruikelijke kussen.
"Fatiha dus, de weddingplanner. Het is een beetje vreemd, ik heb jullie alleen over de telefoon gesproken. Mijn excuses daarvoor." Ze wuifde het beide weg.
"Het is goed, we begrijpen het wel. Maar vandaag ben je er." Ik knikte en schonk ze een snelle glimlach.
"Zullen we.. Ik ken deze locatie namelijk niet." Ze liepen me voor en we kwamen in een groot restaurant terecht. Ze legde me het een en ander uit en maakte me wegwijs. Ondertussen kreeg ik een idee van hen geplande bruiloft. Ik schreef van alles op en een uur later zitten we aan tafel om alles nog eens door te nemen.
"Okeej, je komt nog bij me langs voor de rest maar betreft de zaaldecoratie zijn we eruit. En ook de gastenlijst heb ik van je ontvangen. En de tafelschikking hebben we gehad. Vergeet ik iets?" Ze keken elkaar even aan en schudde toen met hen hoofd. 
"Mooi, zullen we dan gaan. Ik moet namelijk terug naar de zaak." Ik stond alvast op.
"Jullie kunnen me altijd bereiken, elke seconde van de dag. Mocht je iets te binnen schieten, iets willen veranderen, of heb je ergens twijfels over laat het me dan weten. Dat is geen enkel probleem." Ze knikte blij en we namen afscheid. Met de map in me hand verliet ik toen het restaurant richting mjn auto.

De cd-speler gaat weer aan, en ik vervolg mijn weg naar de zaak. Onderweg dwalen mijn gedachtes af naar die man van me. Het idee dat ik vanavond in een huis kom waar hij niet op me zal wachten bezorgd me alles behalve een glimlach op me gezicht. Ik zucht diep en probeer me ergens anders op te richten.
Volgende week was die modeshow en ik was benieuwd naar hoe die zou verlopen. De meiden hadden er veel tijd en energie in gestoken. Dit keer had ik weinig hoeven doen, behalve toestemming geven. Ik had er de volste vertrouwen en ik wist dat ik niet teleurgesteld zou raken.


Als ik een afslag wil nemen herken ik dat bord weer.
"Damnn, ze hebben de weg afgesloten. Word weer een eind lopen." Het lijkt een eeuwigheid te duren voordat ik eindelijk een parkeerplaats heb gevonden. Daarna stond ik er niet bepaald naar uit te kijken om het lange stuk naar de zaak te lopen... Damnn ik moest echt wat aan mijn conditie doen....*    



Faatje

Binnekort meer.. kon deze hoofdstuk niet afmaken door wat priveomstandigheden...

----------


## brother

mijn hartje smelt  :tong uitsteken:  (in het begin van je vervolgje)

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*...........

Stevig trek ik de deur achter me dicht. Ik gooi de sleutels in mijn tas en begin te lopen. Het is een frisse avond en ik trek me jas dichter tegen me aan. Zuchtend stap ik over de stapels tegels, en vervolg mijn weg richting de auto. Het was een drukke dag maar gelukkig had ik mijn werk afgekregen. Dat verdomde eindje naar de auto begon me te irriteren, en dat terwijl ik nog niks zwaars hoefde te dragen. Het was ontzettend stil, je kon een speld horen vallen. Een angst overmant me en even bedenk ik me dat als iemand me hier zou beroven of vermoorden, het door niemand gehoord zou worden. Ik schrik van me eigen gedachte. Typisch iets voor mij, altijd de raarste dingen in me hoofd halen. Oefff, waarom moeten die zwervers net de straat voor mijn zaak verbouwen? Ik vloekte binnesmonds en liep sneller dan daarvoor. Wanneer eindelijk mijn auto in zicht is kan ik wel juichen. Ik word opgeschrikt door een snikkend geluid dat uit een donkere hoek komt. Ik krijg bijna een hartaanval en als ik iemand ineengekrompen zie zitten dwing ik mezelf normaal te doen. Ik haal een paar keer diep adem en durf de stap te zetten iets te zeggen.
"Ehmm, is alles wel goed met je?" Ze kijkt even op en het eerste wat me opvalt zijn haar mooie ogen. Ik krijg meteen medelijden, deze meid had het niet echt getroffen. Wanneer ze mijn geschrokken uitdrukking ziet krimpt ze weer in elkaar.
 
Ik sta even om me heen te kijken en weet niet wat ik moet zeggen of doen. Uiteindelijk besluit ik dichterbij te komen, ze was geen bedreiging voor me, ik was dus niet bang voor haar. Ik buk voor haar neer en leg mijn handen op haar schouders. Ze trilt hevig en door mijn aanraking deinst ze geschrokken naar achter.
"Ik doe je niks. Ik doe je geen kwaad, meid je moet naar het ziekenhuis dit ziet er niet goed uit." Ik houd me handen in de lucht, en durf haar niet meer aan te raken. De angst die in haar ogen te lezen is zal me altijd bijblijven. Wie hier ook de oorzaak van was, ze hadden haar echt pijn gedaan. En de plekken op haar gezicht verraden de klappen die ze heeft moeten vangen. 
"Hoe heet je? Ehm mijn auto staat daar. Ik help je met opstaan dan breng ik je naar het ziekenhuis." Ze schudde met haar hoofd en zei verder geen woord. Haar leeftijd schatte ik niet ouder dan 18, misschien net 16. Maar ik kon nu al opmerken dat ze dingen had meegemaakt wat een normale jonge meid nooit had gekend.
"Wie heeft dit bij je gedaan? Je vriend of je man?" Ze schudde met haar hoofd.
"Je ouders? Je broers, of iemand die je helemaal niet kent?" Dit keer bewoog ze niet, ik had het dus bij het rechte eind, iemand in de familiesfeer of juist helemaal niet.
"Ik doe je niks, dat beloof ik je. Maar laat me je helpen, ik breng je naar het ziekenhuis." Ze schudde weer haar hoofd.
"Geen ziekenhuis..." Haar stem was schor en kil. Toch was ik blij iets te horen.
"Je hoeft je nergens zorgen om te maken, ze onderzoeken je alleen, en die arm heeft gips nodig." Bedenkelijk keek ze me aan. 
"Je hoeft niets te vertellen, ze zullen je alleen behandelen. Geloof me op mijn woord." Weer die bedenkelijke ogen en uiteindelijk de lang gezochtte bevestiging. Ik stak mijn armen naar haar uit en met moeite probeerde ze op te staan. Het is een lange meid en het schaarse kleding dat ze droeg deed me even slikken. Mijn vermoedens werden bijna bevestigd en ik vervloekte de persoon die haar dit had aangedaan. 

Ik help haar in de auto en ga zelf achter het stuur zitten. Ik doe mijn gordel om en ik zie dat ze me vanuit haar ooghoeken bekijkt. Ze zucht een paar keer en ik merk dan pas dat ze ook haar gordel probeert om te doen. Ik schiet haar meteen te hulp en ik zie haar gezicht verstarren. Vragend kijk ik haar aan. Ik had immers haar arm niet aangeraakt.
"Mijn ribben... ehm ja.." Ik knikte begrijpend. 
"Ik begrijp het." Ik start dan de auto en zonder verder een woord met haar te wisselen rijd ik weg. Allerlei gedachtens razen door mijn hoofd.

Wat zou er met haar gebeurd zijn? Had ze het zelf uitgelokt? Hoe kon je zoiets nou uitlokken? Ik werd gek van die vragen en het liefst had ik ze meteen aan haar gesteld maar ik wist dat ik haar daar alleen maar bang van zou laten worden. Toch moest ze zich ook wel veilig bij me voelen, ik probeer een gesprek aan te knopen.
"Hoe heet je?" Een ogenblik is het stil, alsof ze erover na moest denken.
"Fatima." Ik moet er bijna om lachen.
"Als je er klaar voor bent mag je me je echte naam vertellen. Ik ben Fatiha trouwens. Aangenaam." Ze slikte even.
"Sakina... Aangenaam Fatiha." Ik was blij dat ze nu eerlijk was. Dat ik dus wist hoe ze echt heette. Om een opkomende stilte te voorkomen probeer ik haar iets over mezelf te vertellen.
"Je liet me schrikken daarnet, die straat was al zo donker en stil. Ik kwam trouwens van me werk, heb een eigen zaak." Ze knikte en draaide haar hoofd naar me om.
"Run je die helemaal alleen?" Ik knikte bevestigend, blij dat ik een reactie kreeg, al sloeg mijn verhaal nergens op. Wat boeit haar nou wat voor werk ik doe.
"Ewa, heb jij al een eigen baantje. Of snoep je nog van het salaris van je ouders?" Het kwam er stom uit en door haar plotselinge stilte wist ik dat ik iets verkeerds had gezegd.
"Sorry, ik bedoelde het niet verkeerd." Weer alleen stilte, en de rest van de rit werd er ook niks meer gezegd. 

Eindelijk.. Bij het ziekenhuis aangekomen. 
Wankelend loopt ze naar de ingang en stiekem probeert ze op mijn arm te leunen. Het word een hele zoektocht naar de eerste hulp maar algauw worden we dan geholpen. Ze word naar een kamertje gebracht maar angstig kijkt ze me eerst aan.
"Het is goed. Ze gaan je alleen onderzoeken, ik blijf hier zitten. Maak je geen zorgen." Die angstige blik in haar ogen lijkt me niet los te laten. Toch knikt ze naar me en loopt ze mee. Ik haal diep adem en kan wel huilen van medelijden. Ik ga zitten en probeer door een tijdschrift heen te bladeren maar veel boeiends was er niet te lezen. Wat de koninklijke familie of een beroemdheid in Amerika uitspookte boeide me totaal niet. De roddelbladen liet ik dus liggen, en dus was ik snel door de tijdschriften heen. Ik zuchtte diep en bestudeerde de rest in de wachtkamer.

Een jongetje met een bloedende neus, met zijn voetbaltenue nog aan, zat naast zijn moeder terwijl de tranen nog over zijn wang biggelde. Naast hen een bejaard stel dat druk bezig was door de tijdschriften heen te bladeren. Wat hen hier had gebracht was dus niet te zien. Verder een jongeman met verband om zijn pols, die schijnbaar ook iets boeiends te lezen had in een tijdschrift. Ik zuchtte en bekeek de kamer verder. Ik haatte het om te wachten, en helemaal in een ziekenhuis. Weer een diepe zucht dat werd gevolgd door een gaap. Ik merkte dat ik moe was, ik had weinig geslapen omdat ik bijna de hele nacht bezig was met inpakken voor Mohammed. Als ik dan in bed lag naast hem, dan bedacht ik me iets en stond weer op, om het te pakken en het in zijn tas te stoppen. Hij werd helemaal gek van me en dreigde te gaan slapen zonder mij als ik niet ophield en gewoon naast hem kwam liggen. Ik deed alsof ik hem niet had gehoord, denkend dat hij dat toch niet zou doen. Maar toen ik later de kamer inliep besefte ik me dat hij echt lag te slapen. Ik ben toen ook maar in bed gekropen naast hem en uiteindelijk in slaap gevallen...*    


Binnekort meer.. Thanx Brother  :blij:  

Kus,
Fa

----------


## SanaaB.

Salaam Fatiha,

Je vervolgje was Top!!

Doe gauw verder ok, ik wacht op je vervolgje..

Shoukrane, was lang 2 hoofdstukken op n dag Bazz :-)
 
Ik zie dat je online bent...


Ma3a Salama

P.S.: Ey Brother..ze is echt goed in t neertypen ..meziana wollah!!

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## Mocrodiamantje

mooiiie vervolgennnn  :gechoqueerd:  
Ga gauw verder  :kusgrijs:

----------


## brother

faatjemoesjoem als wij gaan trouwen, ga jij dan ook zoveel zorgen maken om mij als bij mohammed??  :blij:  

and just keep the story coming... kusje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Sanaab dank je voor je lieve woorden...
De dames choukran voor de reacties..
En Brother, natuurlijk. Mijn mannetje zal niets tekort komen...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ben alweer bezig met een nieuw vervolg, dus stay tuned...

Liefs,
Faat

----------


## Mocrodiamantje

Okeee,,  :grote grijns: 

Alvastt bedankttt !!  :gechoqueerd:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 34_* 


"Dit is de logeerkamer, maar ik gebruik hem nooit, ik krijg weinig bezoek. Maar je mag hem dus gebruiken, tot we een oplossing hebben gevonden en tot je bij bent gekomen." Ze knikte en keek de kamer rond. Ik liep naar mijn eigen kamer en haalde wat kleren uit de kast. Voor dat korte rokje werd het een beetje te koud en bovendien had ze nu een pyama nodig. Ik liep terug naar de kamer en legde de kleren op een stoel.
"Ik heb wat voor je gepakt om aan te trekken, dan slaap je ook wat makkelijker." Ze knikte en keek me verder niet aan. Uiteindelijk ging ze op het bed liggen en sloot haar ogen. Ik besloot haar maar alleen te laten en wilde de deur achter me dicht sluiten.
"Bedankt... Fatiha, choukran." Ik knikte glimlachend en liep richting de keuken. Ik besloot koffie te zetten. Dat had ik nu wel even nodig. Ik leunde met mijn rug tegen het aanrecht en bedacht me dat het gevaarlijk kon zijn dat ik haar in mijn huis had gebracht. Ik had haar een rondleiding gegeven dus het huis kende ze. Straks was het een valstrik en zou ik morgen wakker worden in een huis dat leeg was geroofd. Ik zette de gekke gedachte van me af. Ik had echt koffie nodig want begon echt onzinnige dingen te denken. 


Met een kop koffie ging ik op de bank zitten. Ik toetste het nummer in en hij ging meteen over.
"Dag schatje.. Slaap jij nog niet?" Een glimlach sierde mijn gezicht bij het horen van zijn stem.
"Nee, er is wat gebeurd. En bovendien kan ik niet slapen zonder mijn mannetje aan mijn zijde." Hij grinnikte.
"Ewa, ik mis jou ook. Maar ik zal wel een vrouwtje aan me zijde hebben. Heb een leuke vrouw ontmoet in het vliegtuig, ze overnacht vandaag naast me." Mijn ogen werden groot van verbazing. Als ik hem hoor lachen weet ik dat hij me weer aan het pesten is.
"Niet grappig stommerd." Hij lachtte weer en ik staarde voor me uit, genietend van zijn stem. 
"Maar lieverd, wat is er gebeurd dan dat je nu nog niet slaapt behalve dat ik niet naast je zal liggen?" Ik zuchtte en staarde voor me uit.
"Gewoon, er overnacht een dame bij me. Ik heb haar op straat gevonden." Pas toen het uit mijn mond kwam besefte ik me hoe stom dat klonk.
"Okeej, ik ben een halve dag weg en je haalt zwerfsters in huis. Mezian." Dit keer was ik degene die moest lachen.
"Nee gekkerd, maar ik leg het je allemaal wel uit als je terug komt. Ik ga nu maar ophangen, hou jij je maar bezig met die oh zo leuke vrouw, dan vermaak ik me hier wel.. Alleen.." Hij lachtte en werd toen even stil.
"Schatje, ik hou van je.. En als je heel stil bent vannacht zul je merken dat ik bij je ben.." Er liep een rilling over me rug.
"Oeff, ik ook van jou en ik doe me best.. Beslama schatje en pas goed op jezelf." Hij zuchtte.
"Jaaaa, bezorgde vrouwtje van me. Beslama houbith.." Ik hield de hoorn nog tegen mijn oor maar als de kiestoon me begint te irriteren gooi ik hem op de bank naast me.

Ik neem een slok van mijn kop koffie en kijk de kamer rond. De stilte in het huis begint me bijna op te vreten, en een geluid dat vanuit de gang komt doet me even opschrikken. Als ze dan tegenover me komt zitten kijk ik haar glimlachend aan. De pyama die ze had aangetrokken was in elk geval bedekt.
"Kan je niet slapen?" Ze schudde met haar hoofd en keek de kamer rond.
"Wil je misschien ook koffie? Ze schudde met haar hoofd maar ik was al naar de keuken gelopen om een mok voor haar te pakken.

Als ik het haar geef neemt ze het met beide handen aan. Ik ga weer zitten en het wordt weer stil. Ik durf niets meer te vragen en ben blij dat zij uiteindelijk zelf de stilte verbreekt.
"Choukran, voor het etentje net. Voor het feit dat je me in je huis hebt toegelaten, voor je kleren en dat je me naar het ziekenhuis hebt gebracht. Ik zal je er nooit genoeg voor kunnen bedanken." Ik knikte langzaam.
"Graag gedaan meid." Ze lachtte even en nam weer een slok van haar koffie.
"Was je aan de telefoon net?" Ik knikte.
"Had je me horen praten?" Ze schudde meteen met haar hoofd.
"Ik hoorde je alleen maar heb niks verstaan. Sorry." Vragend keek ik haar aan. Waarom bood ze haar excuses aan? Dacht ze soms dat ik het erg zou vinden als ze iets zou hebben gehoord? 
"Het is goed hoor. Je hoeft geen sorry te zeggen. Het was mijn man Mohammed. Hij is vandaag naar Marokko vertrokken voor wat zaken." Even keek ze me met grote ogen aan.
"Ben je getrouwd?" Ik knikte en wees naar de grote foto achter haar. Ze draaide zich om en bekeek de foto waar Mohammed en ik op stonden. Het was nog een foto van de bruiloft.
"Wow, mooi. Jullie staan er mooi op." Ik glimlachtte en bedankte haar voor haar compliment.
Het werd weer stil en ik hield me aandacht gericht op de koffie. Ik wachtte het juiste moment af, het moment dat ze me zou vertellen hoe ze in deze situatie is beland. Maar blijkbaar hoefde ik niet lang te wachten..

Ze stond op en liep door de kamer. Ik volgde haar vragend met mijn ogen. Langzaam begon ze aan haar verhaal...*    



Faatje

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## moemoe

[B]aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah keisuppertoffegravebangelijkeopperdetopperdepoeper de vervolgjes!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ik heb een tijdje jou verhaaltje niet gevolgd.. but I'm back girl!!!! En ik ben echt verzot op je verhaal! .. zie dat je hem helemaal afmaakt... :Smilie:  echt supper meid!!!

bedankt xxx[/B]   :nijn:

----------


## faaaatje

- Sinds Ik Bepaalde Mensen Beter Heb Leren Kennen.... Ben Ik Nu Dieren Meer Gaan Waarderen- zegt:
ik ben echt lief
- Sinds Ik Bepaalde Mensen Beter Heb Leren Kennen.... Ben Ik Nu Dieren Meer Gaan Waarderen- zegt:
al die fans zijn gek op me
- Sinds Ik Bepaalde Mensen Beter Heb Leren Kennen.... Ben Ik Nu Dieren Meer Gaan Waarderen- zegt:
omdat ik zveel typ
- Sinds Ik Bepaalde Mensen Beter Heb Leren Kennen.... Ben Ik Nu Dieren Meer Gaan Waarderen- zegt:
en jij.. bent gewoon.. een.. ja.. hoe moet ik het zeggen 
- Sinds Ik Bepaalde Mensen Beter Heb Leren Kennen.... Ben Ik Nu Dieren Meer Gaan Waarderen- zegt:
een ondankbare bimbo
- Sinds Ik Bepaalde Mensen Beter Heb Leren Kennen.... Ben Ik Nu Dieren Meer Gaan Waarderen- zegt:
maar maakt niet uit.. vind ik niet erg.. ik word gewaardeerd door andere mensen
- Sinds Ik Bepaalde Mensen Beter Heb Leren Kennen.... Ben Ik Nu Dieren Meer Gaan Waarderen- zegt:
EVen serieus begin onzin uit te kramen.. heb slaap nodig

23.31 uur gesprek tussen Fatima en Fatiha


groetjess :tong uitsteken:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door faaaatje_ 
> *- Sinds Ik Bepaalde Mensen Beter Heb Leren Kennen.... Ben Ik Nu Dieren Meer Gaan Waarderen- zegt:
> ik ben echt lief
> - Sinds Ik Bepaalde Mensen Beter Heb Leren Kennen.... Ben Ik Nu Dieren Meer Gaan Waarderen- zegt:
> al die fans zijn gek op me
> - Sinds Ik Bepaalde Mensen Beter Heb Leren Kennen.... Ben Ik Nu Dieren Meer Gaan Waarderen- zegt:
> omdat ik zveel typ
> - Sinds Ik Bepaalde Mensen Beter Heb Leren Kennen.... Ben Ik Nu Dieren Meer Gaan Waarderen- zegt:
> en jij.. bent gewoon.. een.. ja.. hoe moet ik het zeggen 
> ...


Excuse me  :Confused:  
Ga me geen woorden in de mond leggen.. Of nou ja.. woorden onder mijn msn-naam tikken...

Ahum.. Voor de lieve fans.. ik ben natuurlijk weer bezig...

Faatje

----------


## faaaatje

wahahahahhahahahahahahah voor alle duidelijkheid 

- .. ..  .. .. ..Because You Loved Me... zegt:
dit ben ik Fatimaaaaa

- Sinds Ik Bepaalde Mensen Beter Heb Leren Kennen.... Ben Ik Nu Dieren Meer Gaan Waarderen-
dit is Fatihaaaaaa

viezerikk nu een beetje allemaal goed praten anyway successs

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door faaaatje_ 
> *wahahahahhahahahahahahah voor alle duidelijkheid 
> 
> - .. ..  .. .. ..Because You Loved Me... zegt:
> dit ben ik Fatimaaaaa
> 
> - Sinds Ik Bepaalde Mensen Beter Heb Leren Kennen.... Ben Ik Nu Dieren Meer Gaan Waarderen-
> dit is Fatihaaaaaa
> 
> viezerikk nu een beetje allemaal goed praten anyway successs*


Zie je... Je bewijst het zelf.. door hierboven mijn naam onder mijn eigen msn-naam te tikken... Oefff save it...

Fa

----------


## faaaatje

Heey, zegt ze tegen mij je bent gemeeeeeeeeeenn!!!.. Maar is goed wil je mij weer de schuld geven.. Maak niet uitt neem de schuld wel op me. Dat is tenslotte wat goede vriendinnen doen voor elkaar

----------


## Mocrodiamantje

Tnxxxx spannend  :grote grijns: 

Ga snell weerr verder  :Smilie: 

 :gechoqueerd:

----------


## SanaaB.

Assalaam Faatjemoesjoem,

Dat heb je weer mooi neergetypt..dank je :-) !!

Doe gauw verder  ..

Kusje!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Thanx voor de reacties.. Insaallah gauw meer...

Faatje

----------


## brother

trouwens ben ik hier de enige jongen die meeleeft met deze mooie, adembenemende, gevoelige vervolgjes  :verrassing:  

dames, niet tegelijk...  :player:

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

wollah echt mooie verhaal XXX farah  :Wink:

----------


## faaaatje

Faaaatihaaaa waar zit je a holbewoonsterr.. Plaats vervolggg doe niet alsof je het druk hebtt..

----------


## brother

geen zorgen maken zij heeft alles onder controle (i think  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

Ze zal zeker druk bezig zijn met haar familie. en heeft ons in de steek gelaten  :brozac:  of niet?

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door faaaatje_ 
> *Faaaatihaaaa waar zit je a holbewoonsterr.. Plaats vervolggg doe niet alsof je het druk hebtt..*


Ik heb een leven naast `de pc` (msn, marokko.nl, dit verhaal, chat etc)
Dus niet meteen uitgaan vanuit jou positie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Maar ondanks je Computerverslaving.. Hou ik nog steeds van je  :grote grijns: 

Fara nadoriatje, welkom bij het verhaal..

En brother... Ik heb alles onder controle en ik laat niemand in de steek..  :knipoog: 

En omdat jullie zo `geduldig` zijn, heb ik een vervolg voor jullie klaar staan...

Faatje

----------


## brother

sorry faatjemoejmoes, maar wij zetten je gewoon onderdruk terwijl je ook een leven hebt. Zou ik dat geweest zijn, zou ik zonder twijfel geld vragen voor zo'n verhalen.  :knipoog:  

maar ik weet dat jij een lieve hartje hebt, ik val altijd flauw na het lezen van je verhalen.  :duizelig:  

keep up the good work!!! i believe in you  :duim:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 35 


"Ik leefde gewoon in een rustig gezin, zoals elke dame in de wijk. Ik had een broer, twee zusjes en mijn ouders. Mijn broer en ik konden elkaar niet uitstaan dus ontweken we elkaar vaak. Op een avond hebben wat meiden me overgehaald naar een feestje te gaan. Ik ben alleen gegaan omdat me broer had gezworen dat ik niet zou gaan. Het was een soort studentenhuis met allerlei jongens en meisjes door elkaar. Ik weet het niet, ik voelde me er zo slecht maar kon niet weggaan. Ik heb in een hoekje gezeten en naar iedereen gekeken, daar heb ik een jongen ontmoet. Hij praatte en lachtte met me, alsof ik hem jaren kende en voor ik het wist hadden we een relatie. Eigenlijk had ik niet echt gevoelens voor hem, ik denk dat ik het meer deed omdat ik wist dat ik mijn broer hiermee het meest kon raken. Ik vergat dat ik mijn ouders het meeste pijn deed. Toen het een en ander naar buiten kwam kreeg me broer losse handjes. Ik liep vaak weg van huis en kwam steeds meer in aanraking met andere jongens en duistere zaken. Het ging allemaal veelste snel, voor ik het wist, stond ik op het station met mijn koffers. Ik ben naar de hoofdstad gegaan, ver weg van huis en dus alle drama." Ze snikte even, veegde de tranen van haar wangen en vervolgde haar verhaal.

"Ik dacht dat ik wel alleen opnieuw kon beginnen, ik was een jonge meid, een meid die ontzettend kwetsbaar en naief was. Veel hebben dat geweten omdat ze daar misbruik van hebben gemaakt. Een man die me een kamer in zijn huis aanbood, zei me op een dag dat ik er iets voor terug moest doen. Ik zei dat ik druk was naar een baan te zoeken en dat hij geduld moest hebben maar hij zei dat die dat al voor me had gevonden. Ik kwam in een striptent terecht en voor ik het wist werd ik van de ene naar de ander verkocht. En was mijn werk, niet wat ik in eerste instantie dacht dat het was. Elke nacht huilde ik mezelf in slaap, na alles wist ik dat dit fout was, ik was verkeerd bezig maar ik kon niet meer terug. Ze hadden me in hun macht, ik zag geen uitweg. Als mijn ouders eens wisten wat ik had gedaan, dan zouden ze me nooit meer accepteren. Ik was niet meer een lid van de familie, gewoon verstoten voor de rest van mijn leven." Ze ging op de bank zitten en sloeg haar handen voor haar gezicht. Met een brok in me keel keek ik haar verdwaasd aan. Dit was teveel om te horen in zo een korte tijd. Ik stond op en ging maar naast haar zitten, langzaam sloeg ik mijn armen om haar schouders. Ze werd rustiger, en toen ze haar tranen weer had geveegd stond ze op, ging bij het raam staan en vervolgde haar verhaal, terwijl ze de duisternis inkeek.

"Op een avond werd ik door een man opgehaald. Pas in de auto kwam ik erachter dat het een Marokkaan was. Toen ik me dat besefte ben ik in huilen uitgebarst, geschrokken zette hij de auto aan de kant, hij zei me meteen dat hij slechts een chauffeur was. Een chauffeur van een hoge piet, dus hij kon weinig voor me doen. Ik heb hem gesmeekt me uit deze drama te halen, ik zou hem al het geld terugbetalen, zolang hij me maar kocht en me vervolgens vrij liet. Ik heb hem al mijn geld gegeven dat ik de afgelopen tijd stiekem had gespaard en op een geheime plek bewaarde. `Het is maar omdat ik me bedenk dat je wel me zusje kan zijn..` dat was wat hij me zei terwijl hij het geld aannam. Die woorden zijn me altijd bijgebleven." Mijn mond werd steeds groter van verbazing, het idee dat er zo een duistere wereldje bestaat, een wereld waar je zo moeilijk uit kunt komen. Ik moest er niet aan denken, dat zij een zusje van me kon zijn, een nicht, of misschien iets verder van huis. Dit verdiende niemand...

"Hij kocht me dus van de persoon die me toendertijd in dienst had. Zijn neef had een restaurant en daar heb ik een tijdje gewerkt als serveerster, maar ik besefte me dat ik hem het geld nooit kon terugbetalen, dus ben ik weggevlucht. Ik zat een tijdje veilig, want na vijanden had ik ook vriendinnen gemaakt. Maar hij vond me elke keer weer. Hij eiste zijn geld terug maar nooit had hij me met een vinger aangeraakt. Maar zoals je vandaag hebt gezien, heeft hij niks heel van me gelaten, en ik weet heel goed dat ik nooit van hem af zal komen. Ik heb bedreigingen genoeg gehad om in te zien welke gemeend zijn en welke niet. Hij zal me vermoorden, als ik niet snel met dat geld kom. Contacten heeft hij overal dus weglopen heeft geen zin, hij zal me toch vinden." Hierna volgde een diepe zucht en met haar rug tegen me aan stond ze af te wachten tot ik wat ging zeggen.

Haar laatste woorden hadden me kippenvel bezorgd en even weet ik niet meer wat ik moet zeggen. Verstomd staar ik voor me uit, en nu????*    




Brother, probeer eens een keer niet flauw te vallen...  :blozen:  
Gauw meer..

Faatje

----------


## faaaatje

Ahhhh zo lieff.. van je maar anyway ik ga er niet verder op in plaats een vervolgg doe je tenminste nog watt


en o,ja brother slijm slijmm.. je kan het ook overdrijven met je reactie. Ja ze schrijft mooi ze is een natuurtalent,, Maar je komt wel een beetje te overdreven overrrr..

boussaaa

----------


## brother

hehehehhe  :zwaai: 

somebody is jealous  :vreemd:

----------


## faaaatje

Op wat!!!!

----------


## brother

euhmm....niets, niets hoor

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Brother... Dont mess with my Faaatje... You know I love her...

Fa

----------


## brother

sir, yes, sir!!!!!!  :schok:

----------


## Mocrodiamantje

Ik kan het ff niet volgen ze was toch getrouwt :S

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Mocrodiamantje_ 
> *Ik kan het ff niet volgen ze was toch getrouwt :S*


Wie is getrouwd lieverd?
Wat volg je niet precies...?


Faatje

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Ik heb een leven naast `de pc` (msn, marokko.nl, dit verhaal, chat etc)
> Dus niet meteen uitgaan vanuit jou positie  
> Maar ondanks je Computerverslaving.. Hou ik nog steeds van je 
> 
> Fara nadoriatje, welkom bij het verhaal..
> 
> En brother... Ik heb alles onder controle en ik laat niemand in de steek.. 
> 
> ...


  :knipoog:

----------


## amdaf

Hey Faatje 

Heb stiekem je berichtjes gelezen zonder een reactie te plaatsen, Maar kon op de duur niet meer volgen waar ik zat.  :duivels:  
Je hebt ons nogal verwent het zijn er hele goeie. Dus bij deze lees ik je vervolgjes en plaats ik tegelijk een berichtje.
Heb de vervolgjes gelezen met open mond, en dat je gaat trouwen komt ook uit de lucht gevallen voor mij! En dat je dit wilde doen zonder mij  :koppel:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns: 
chapeau
Fadje

----------


## SanaaB.

Ahlan Faatjemoesjoem..

Ik dacht al dat je iets had geplaatst en ik geen mail heb gekregen..

Ik voelde het gewoon, en ja hoor, hoofstuk 35 stond daar op mij te wachten haha..

Mooi neergetypt wollah..doe verder zou ik zeggen..


En Brother..je bent de enige jongen denk ik ja..Wat doe je hier?

Kusje!

----------


## laila_habibi

meid ga snel verder is echt pracht van een verhaal

----------


## brother

> _Geplaatst door SanaaB._ 
> *Ahlan Faatjemoesjoem..
> 
> Ik dacht al dat je iets had geplaatst en ik geen mail heb gekregen..
> 
> Ik voelde het gewoon, en ja hoor, hoofstuk 35 stond daar op mij te wachten haha..
> 
> Mooi neergetypt wollah..doe verder zou ik zeggen..
> 
> ...



euhmm.....ik weet het niet

mag ik geen vervolgjes van faatjemoesjoem lezen?  :huil:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door amdaf_ 
> *Hey Faatje 
> 
> Heb stiekem je berichtjes gelezen zonder een reactie te plaatsen, Maar kon op de duur niet meer volgen waar ik zat.  
> Je hebt ons nogal verwent het zijn er hele goeie. Dus bij deze lees ik je vervolgjes en plaats ik tegelijk een berichtje.
> Heb de vervolgjes gelezen met open mond, en dat je gaat trouwen komt ook uit de lucht gevallen voor mij! En dat je dit wilde doen zonder mij   
> chapeau
> Fadje*


Nou ben blij dat je weer van de partij bent... en op tijd ook want was bijna weer van plan te gaan staken.. en jullie weten inmiddels hoe dat in zijn werk gaat...  :stout:  
Hahah bedankt voor je complimenten schat, blijf vooral kijken want er komt nog genoeg aan, en ja je krijgt binnekort de uitnodigingskaart toegestuurd.  :knipoog: 

Kus






> Ahlan Faatjemoesjoem..
> 
> Ik dacht al dat je iets had geplaatst en ik geen mail heb gekregen..
> 
> Ik voelde het gewoon, en ja hoor, hoofstuk 35 stond daar op mij te wachten haha..
> 
> Mooi neergetypt wollah..doe verder zou ik zeggen..
> 
> 
> ...


Ja dat kan kloppen, soms krijg ik ook geen mail toegestuurd. 
Maar grappig dat je gewoon wist dat er een hoofdstuk op je zat te wachten hahah. Thanx meid, insaallah gauw meer...






> euhmm.....ik weet het niet
> 
> mag ik geen vervolgjes van faatjemoesjoem lezen?



En dames, laat mijn enige mannelijke lezer met rust... :ego: 


Binnekort een vervolg...
Dikke zoen,
Fa

----------


## brother

dank je wel faatjemoejmoes  :Iluvu:

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

en gefeliciteerd faatje je gaat trouwen  :love:

----------


## orka-ogen

hallo iedereen,
het is een tijdje geleden dat ik nog heb gereageerd had het druk.

maar faatjemoesjoem, je verhaal blijf ik volgen en telkens opnieuw verbaas je me met je vervolgjes.
je hebt er echt een super verhaal van gemaakt....

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Bredameid dank je wel.. Je mag Brother ook meteen feliciteren :knipoog: 
En, Orka_ogen ben blij dat je weer bij bent en weer eens reageert. Choukran voor je reactie...

Koes,
Faat

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 36 

Een week later... 


Met haar hand op het gips stond ze rechtop vlakbij de ingang. Ze observeerde de omgeving en af en toe verscheen er een glimlach op haar gezicht. Haar pols lag nog in het gips, en op sommige delen van haar lichaam was er nog verband, maar behalve de blauwe plekken kon je weinig van haar wonden zien. Ik had haar voorgesteld aan de meiden, ze ging elke dag met mij mee naar de zaak, en had het duidelijk naar haar zin. Vandaag was de modeshow, iets waar zij duidelijk meer naar had uitgekeken dan ik. Ik had het dus over Sakina, een mooie lange meid, die schoonheid bezat zonder daar zelf iets voor te doen. Even bekeek ik haar stiekem en prijsde mezelf gelukkig dat ik haar ben tegengekomen. Ze kon zo gezellig zijn, en boven alles vond ik haar wijs voor haar leeftijd. Ik kon met haar praten over dingen, waar ik gezien haar leeftijd wel van schrok. Ze was op vroege leeftijd volwassen geworden en het mocht me eigenlijk niet verbazen gezien haar verleden. We hadden leuke dagen achter de rug, ik ben veel over haar te weten gekomen, en ook ik heb haar veel verteld over mijn leven. Op de zaak kon ze het meteen vinden met de meiden, ze was met me naar een bruiloft geweest en ze vond het helemaal te gek. Is maar goed ook want ik wilde haar vragen of ze bij me wilde komen werken. Iets waar ze vast en zeker geen nee tegen kon zeggen. Ik word weer uit mijn gedachtens gehaald.

"Fatiha, drama in de kleedkamer. Twee meiden vliegen elkaar bijna in de haren." Geschokt keek ik de serveerster aan, die alweer de zaal in was verdwenen. Wat nu weer? Ik haastte me naar de kleedkamer en bij binnenkomst staan Hakima en Malika, 2 modellen, schreeuwend tegenover elkaar en staat Fatima met haar handen in het haar.
"Wat is hier aan de hand?" De dames worden stil en iedereen in de kamer kijkt me aan. Niemand lijkt wat te gaan zeggen.
"Fatima wat is er?" Ik merk dan pas Miloud op die aan de andere kant van de kamer staat. Hij was hier, er was iets dus goed mis.
"Miloud, wat doe jij tussen deze vrouwen en waarom is het nu stil als ik vraag om uitleg." Ik sta op het punt mijn geduld te verliezen, en mijn vermoedens werden bevestigd.
"Fatiha, er is iemand binnen geweest, en die persoon heeft schade achter gelaten." Met grote ogen kijk ik haar aan.
"Fatima, dit meen je niet..." Ze knikte langzaam en keek toen Miloud aan.
"Hoe ernstig is de schade dan en waarom vliegen die twee elkaar in de haren?" Miloud stapte dichterbij en pakte een jurk op.
"De persoon die het heeft gedaan, heeft het niet goed aangepakt. De schade is namelijk te herstellen maar daar hebben we twee paar handen voor nodig als we het voor dat de meiden opgaan willen afmaken. Dus Fatiha als jij niks te doen hebt verder?" Opgelucht haal ik adem.
"Ja Miloud, natuurlijk ben ik hier." Ik schonk hem een snelle glimlach.
"Okeej dat is dat, en de vraag waarom zij elkaar in de haren vliegen is omdat ze elkaar beschuldigen." Geiriteerd kijk ik de dames aan
"Maak het goed met elkaar, ik heb geen zin in kinderlijke spelletjes. We hebben een zaal vol mensen die een grote modeshow verwachten. En daar gaan jullie allemaal je best voor doen, zoals afgesproken. Laat duidelijk zijn wie hier vandaag de leiding heeft. Zijn er problemen, die jullie met Fatima of Miloud niet kunnen oplossen kom dan naar mij. Ik wil geen gezeik meer horen. De dames die als eerst gaan, hebben een halfuur voordat de show begint. Zorg ervoor dat jullie klaar staan als ik terugkom. Tot zo!!" Ik draaide me om en verlaat zonder meer te zeggen de kamer. Ik had het Fatima nog gezegd, die meiden zorgen altijd voor problemen. Ik loop snel de zaal in, opzoek naar Sakina. Ze kon me wel helpen vanavond. Helemaal achterin vind ik haar zittend aan een lege tafel. Ik wenk haar en meteen komt ze naar me toe lopen.

"Het is echt leuk, de muziek is goed geregeld. Maar wanneer begint de modeshow?" Glimlachend kijk ik haar aan.
"Ik ben blij dat je het naar je zin hebt. De modeshow begint over een halfuur, maar er zijn wat dingetjes gebeurd en ik dacht meteen een kans voor jou om iets bij te leren. We moeten namelijk wat jurken herstellen, zou je me daarmee willen helpen?" Haar glimlach verspreidt zich van oor tot oor en even weet ze niet wat ze moet zeggen.
"Ja natuurlijk, dat lijkt me echt leuk." Ik knik naar haar.
"Nou, ga maar alvast naar de kleedkamer, ik kom er zo meteen aan." Ze wil weglopen als ze weer terugkomt.
"Fatiha, er zijn wat dames die naar je vroegen. Ik heb ze gewoon een tafeltje aangewezen." Ik knikte.
"Het is goed, ik zoek ze straks wel op." Ik gaf haar een snelle knipoog en liep richting de keuken.
Bij binnekomst is iedereen druk in de weer, behalve Hamid, de muziek- en dans-freak.

"Hamid, houd op met dansen en breng die schaal naar de zaal." Met een grote glimlach draait hij zich naar me om. Hij pakt meteen mijn handen vast en begint met me te dansen. Ik gier het uit van het lachen. Die gekkerd ook. Als het liedje is afgelopen kijk ik hem lachend aan.
"Safi, liedje is afgelopen. Pak die schaal op en breng hem naar de zaal, degja! En laat de andere met rust, ik weet dat jij ze van hen werk afhoudt." Hij steekt zijn tong naar me uit en loopt langs me heen richting de zaal.
"Ik heb nog een dans van je tegoed, straks gaan we in de zaal dansen!!" Ik schudde mijn hoofd maar wist dat ik daar niet onderuit kon komen. Ik vraag hoe het hier gaat en geef ze nog wat instructies door, daarna loop ik met wat papieren in mijn hand de zaal weer in. Ik maak een praatje met wat mensen die ik goed ken, en als ik weer weg wil lopen trekken wat dames mijn aandacht. Die had ik niet zien binnenkomen, ik loop snel op hun tafeltje af en als ik voor ze sta worden mijn vermoedens bevestigd. Hoe kon ik ze ook niet herkennen. 

Lachend keken ze me aan.
"Zo, je hebt het wel drukjes..." Automatisch siert een glimlach mijn gezicht. Even blijf ik staan en kijk ze alledrie aan.
"Waar heb ik dit bezoek aan te danken?" Ze haalde alledrie hun schouders op.
"Ewa, Modeshow, jij die het organiseert, en tja dat was het eigenlijk." Ik loop meteen op ze af en omhels ze alledrie stevig...

In de keuken was alles goed, de zaal was vol, modeshow kon bijna beginnen, iedereen was in een goed humeur en mijn drie nichten, Amira, Yasmina en Halima waren er. Dit zou zeker een geslaagde avond worden....*    


Dikke smak,
Faatje

----------


## brother

mooie vervolg!!!!!

en dames... feliciteer ook de persoon die het trouwfeest gaat betalen  :knipoog:

----------


## bredameid

nogmaals je bent de beste

----------


## SanaaB.

Mooi geschreven Faatjemoesjoem, jij hebt echt geduld zo een verhaal blijven verderschrijven..bazz, doe zo verder zou ik zeggen


Brother ssst :-)

Ma3a Salama

----------


## orka-ogen

Prachtig vervolgje, heb het weer minder druk en kan wel sneller reageren op je vervolgjes......
 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Dag schatjes, choukran voor jullie lieve reacties.. Voor jullie weer een vervolg.. Dikke zoen... 


*
Hoofdstuk 37 


"Fatiha... Als dit allemaal afgelopen is h...?" Ik knikte en wijs haar een speld aan. Zonder Fatima te hebben aangekeken wist ze dat ik aan het luisteren was. Ze gaf me de speld aan en vervolgde dus haar verhaal.
"Nou, Chaimae, Assia en ik willen dan met je praten, kun je daar tijd voor maken dan?" Ik schoof de laatste speld in de jurk, haalde toen de model van het blok en snel maakte ze nog een rondje voor me.
"Jah, goedgekeurd. Je kunt op... Farida is al terug dus snel snel." Ik duwde haar letterlijk het podium op en de volgende stond alweer op het blok. Ik lijk Fatima vergeten te zijn.
"Fatiha, ik praat tegen je.." Ik wuifde het weg omdat ik bezig was.
"Ja ja, ik heb altijd tijd voor jullie maar niet nu." Ik schonk haar een snelle glimlach en richt me weer op de jurk voor mij. 
Ze liep weg en ik dacht er verder niet meer aan, de jurken waren nu het belangrijkst, en nu ik de schade had gezien zou ik de persoon vinden die dit had gedaan, als dat was gebeurd zou ik degene dezelfde schade aanrichten... 




Later op de avond.... 


Terwijl ik achterin de zaal stond, waren Fatima, Assia en Chaimae een afscheids-speech aan het houden. De zaal was nog vol en iedereen was blijkbaar op een after-party aan het wachten.
"Als laatst wil ik nog een hartelijk applaus voor Fatiha, zonder haar was het niet mogelijk geweest de modeshow voort te zetten. Het waren niet alleen haar ontwerpen maar alles eromheen heeft zij in de gaten gehouden, bovendien heeft ze altijd vertrouwen in ons gehad. Fatiha dank je wel voor alles.." Ik schenk hen een snelle glimlach en zwaai snel naar ze. De hele zaal had zich naar me omgedraaid en ik kon wel door de grond zakken. Moest dat nou?? Ik zette een glimlach op mijn gezicht en bleef met mijn handen over elkaar de zaal observeren.

Hamid kwam me niet veel later weer storen, hij moest en zou namelijk met me dansen.
"Ik ben kapot Hamid, ga liever iemand anders te dans vragen." Hij schudde met zijn hoofd en danste een rondje voor me.
"Aiwaaa!!" Zijn draaiende ogen en dansende heupen doen me in lachen uitbarsten.
"Gestoorde, ga weg van mij!" Weer schudde hij met zijn hoofd en ik besloot maar op zijn uitnodiging in te gaan. Ik danste dus met hem en kwam niet meer bij van het lachen. Hoe kon een jongen zo goed met zijn heupen bewegen???

Als ik dan eindelijk een kans zie te ontsnappen loop ik van hem weg, de dansvloer raakte aardig vol en iedereen wilde blijkbaar voor de laatste keer nog effe losgaan. Ik ga bij mijn nichten aan tafel zitten en krijg eindelijk de kans met ze te praten. Ik vraag hen hoe het met de kleintjes van mijn zus en broers gaat. Ik had ze al zo lang niet gezien, en miste ze ontzettend. Zo krijg ik te horen dat zij me blijkbaar ook missen, zelfs na al die maanden.

De zaal werd nog lang bezig gehouden door de muziek die non-stop werd gedraaid en zo werd er dus nog een feestje gebouwd. Ik bleef lang bij me nichten zitten. Ze vertelde me het een en ander over een aantal familiezaken. Nog steeds wachtte ik totdat ze me gingen vragen hoe het met Mohammed ging maar dat gebeurde niet. Zelfs Yasmina vroeg me niks en ergens had ik het idee dat dit van Halima kwam. Hoe bedoel je, ze kwamen me duidelijk maken dat ze hem nooit zouden accepteren. De hele avond bleef ik hoop hebben, maar zijn naam werd niet eens genoemd. Teleurgesteld zwaai ik ze later op de avond uit. En met pijn in mijn hart besef ik me, dat zij me ook hebben losgelaten... Zelfs Yasmina..


Zoals gewoonlijk hield ik me weer bezig met mijn werk. Er moest genoeg gebeuren, en het grootste deel was het opruimen. Wanneer de meeste gasten zijn vertrokken begint iedereen druk op te ruimen. Hoe sneller het ging hoe eerder we naar huis konden gaan. 
Als ik wat vuilniszakken naar buiten breng volgen de drie dames me. Vragend keek ik ze aan.
"Fatiha zoals ik eerder vandaag tegen je zei moeten we even met je praten." Ik knikte vaag en liep weer naar binnen. Als Fatima me dan bij me arm vastpakt besef ik me dat ze inderdaad serieus met me willen praten. Chaimae en Assia staan achter haar en houden allebei zenuwachtig hun handen in elkaar verstrengeld.
"Okeej, jullie maken me bang. Wat is er aan de hand?" Voordat ze daarop konden antwoorden kwam Faysal net binnen lopen.
"Jullie hebben het haar verteld? Ben ik te laat?" Vragend keek ik hem aan. Waar had hij het over.
Fatima schudde met haar hoofd en keek Chaimae toen aan.
"Vertel jij het eerst?" Nu was het Chaimae die ik vragend en afwachtend aankeek.
"Fatiha, ik zie je als mijn zus. Je hebt me zoveel geleerd en heb het altijd gezellig met je gehad. Maar aan alles komt een eind, en ook hieraan." Ik had het gevoel dat de komende minuten mij absoluut geen goed nieuws te wachten stond. Ik slikte en luisterde verder naar haar verhaal.
"Zoals je weet ga ik binnekort trouwen. En aangezien ik dan in een andere stad ga wonen, hier bijna 100 kilometer vandaan, stop ik met werken bij jou." Verbaasd keek ik haar aan.
"Je gaat ergens anders wonen?" Ze knikte en even leken haar ogen zich op te vullen met tranen. Ik slikte weer en keek toen Assia aan.
"En jij stopt dus ook met werken? Maar wat is jou reden?" Ze knikte en keek me wanhopig aan.
"Wollah Fatiha, de leukste tijden zijn samen met jou, maar ik moet stoppen met werken. Mijn ouders willen niet riskeren dat ik mijn studie weer verwaarloos. Ik heb ze veel beloofd omdat ik niet bij je wilde weggaan maar nu willen ze het echt niet meer. Ik kan het niet combineren, het spijt me." Ik knikte en deed alle moeite om mijn tranen in bedwang te houden. Het slechtste nieuws kwam nog. Ik richt mijn blik dan op Faysal die dichterbij stapt, en als die zijn hand op mijn schouder legt weet ik dat ik ze kwijt ben. Al mijn vrienden was ik kwijt na vandaag. 
"Heey roodkapje, ik weet dat je dit zult begrijpen en hoop dus ook dat je het ons alledrie niet kwalijk neemt?" Ik schudde met mijn hoofd en keek hem afwachtend aan.
"Fatiha, wij gaan in Marokko wonen. Het is beter voor het welzijn van mijn moeder, en Fatima en ik voelde ons daar zo goed dat we nu officieel hebben besloten voorgoed daar te gaan wonen." Ik knikte en even moest ik naar adem happen. Wederom de beseffing dat ik mijn beste vrienden kwijt was. Ik haal weer diep adem en kijk ze weer aan. 
"Nou, het is jullie eigen keus. Kom morgen naar de zaak om zwart op wit alles te regelen. Ehm, Faysal breng jij de dames thuis. Ik herinner me nu net dat ik wat moet doen." Ik loop snel langs ze heen voordat ze me konden tegenhouden. Even bedenk ik me wat ik moet gaan doen en roep dan Sakina bij me. 
"Pak je spullen, we gaan naar huis?" Een ogenblik keek ze me aan, maar aan mijn gezichts uitdrukking heeft ze moeten zien dat ik ook daadwerkelijk weg ging, met of zonder haar. Ze wilde weglopen maar ik hield haar weer tegen.
"Wil je ook mijn spullen pakken?" Ze knikte stilletjes en verdween. Ik haalde diep adem en als Hamid langs me loopt vraag ik hem wat voor me te doen.
"Hier de sleutels, geef ze aan Fatima om alles af te sluiten. Ik moet weg. Shokran!" Voordat hij wat kon zeggen had ik de bos sleutels al in zijn handen gedrukt en was ik naar buiten gelopen. 

Als de frisse lucht me tegemoet komt haal ik diep adem. De tranen lopen onverwacht over mijn wangen, ik kon ze niet meer tegenhouden. Mooie afsluiting van de dag, ik was elke lid van mijn familie kwijt, mijn vrienden hebben me net laten zitten en daar bovenop zit Mohammed 3000 km verderop. Verdomme!! Waar is hij juist wanneer ik hem nodig heb???*    

Liefs,
Fa

----------


## brother

heeeeel mooi!!!  :huil:  

als je niemand hebt, dan heb jij mij nog  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## faaaatje

Die stomme Fatima :tong uitsteken:

----------


## brother

hey faaaatje zijn we nog altijd vrienden?

of ben je nog altijd boos op mij?  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## faaaatje

booss.. Nopeeee,,

----------


## brother

woooooooooohooooooo!! dat wordt feesten faaaatje

weet je wat, ik ga een zaal huren en een feest geven.

wat vind jij daarvan? (ik hoop dat je komt) en trouwens iedereen is welkom!!!!

----------


## sweet_girl*5

hier meld zich weer een nieuw fann aan!! 

jou verhaal is egt top meid!! 

ga snel verder..

xx

----------


## faaaatje

als je het in dubai geeft, waarom niettt

----------


## brother

Omdat je het zo graag wilt, your wish will come true.

Dan kan ik ineens mijn trouwfeest daar organiseren enz. Ik hoop dat je het leuk zou vinden faatjemoesjoem. 

want je weet tegenwoordig zijn de dames die alles regelen, dus dan mag zij wel alles beslissen. waar? wanneer? hoe?....  :Smilie:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

1 tip Brother...
Bemoei je nooit met een bruiloft, zelfs niet je eigen bruiloft.
Mocht je aanstaande je om je mening vragen, geef haar altijd gelijk, en blijf altijd achter haar staan... Mits je natuurlijk de rest van je huwelijk in alles rust wilt voortzetten :knipoog: 

En verder... Niemand gaat naar Dubai, hebben we soms Marokko helemaal al gezien dat we nu naar andere landen gaan?? Gaat niet gebeuren...


Ahum.. Wollah lijk wel zo een bruid from helll...

Fa

----------


## brother

hahahahahhhahahahhahaahhahah dank je wel voor je tip hahahahhahhahahah bruid van hell...(ik kan niet stoppen met lachen)

hmmm eindelijk iemand die in zijn land geinteresseerd is!! ik ben ook zo. Ik zou graag later business gaan doen in marokko. inchallah

en faaaatje sorry dat het feestje in Dubai niet door gaat. hoe kan ik het goed maken?  :Smilie:

----------


## SanaaB.

Faatjesmoesjoem,

Mooi vervolgje ....echt waar!!


Brother en jij laten me echt lachen wollah, sta ik op de uitnodigingslijst?


Kusje!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 38_* 

Dit was dus de laatste keer dat ik het nog zou proberen, afwachtend hoor ik hoe zijn telefoon overgaat.
"Marhaban biekoem..." Verdomde voicemail! Ik gooide de telefoon op de bank aan de andere kant van de kamer en kon het wel uitschreeuwen. Het was het besef dat Sakina lag te slapen en dat de buren zouden denken dat ik werd vermoord midden in de nacht.
Zuchtend liet ik me weer op de bank vallen. Klootzak, als ik hem te pakken krijg. Waarom neemt hij zijn telefoon nou niet op? Voordat ik verder kan piekeren gaat de huistelefoon.
Bedenkelijk kijk ik op de klok, het was 4 uur in de morgen geweest, en het kon dus niemand anders zijn dan Mohammed. Ik spring op en ren naar de telefoon, snel neem ik dan op.
"Mohammed?" 
"Hmm, vertel me de reden dat je me midden in de nacht belt?" Ik trek mijn wenkbrauw op.
"Sorry hoor meneertje dat ik je uit je schoonheidsslaapje heb gewekt, ik ben je vrouw voor het geval je dat niet wist. En dat geeft me dus het recht jou te bellen wanneer ik dat wil! Ik heb je tig keer gebeld en je doet niet eens de moeite op te nemen. Net nu ik jou nodig heb ben je er niet voor me. Maar maakt niet uit hoor, ik ga wel aandacht vragen bij de hond van de buren." Ik zuchtte diep en wachtte op enige tegenspraak.
"Okeej, heb je je hartje gelucht vrouwlief?" Ik zuchtte en zei verder niets. Dus nam hij weer het woord.
"Fatiha, ik was inderdaad diep in slaap maar toen ik eindelijk mijn telefoon hoorde en zag dat ik gemiste oproepen van jou had was ik klaarwakker. Ik bedoelde het positief, in de zin van, vertel me dat je me mist, dat je zou willen dat ik bij je was, dat dat de reden was dat je me midden in de nacht belt. Maar er is iets anders met je? Vertel het me eens?" De tranen sprongen me in de ogen, ik haatte mezelf hierom. Algauw lopen de tranen over mijn wangen en snikkend hoop ik dat hij wat gaat zeggen.
"Lieverd, waarom huil je?" Ik snikte en zei verder niets. 
"Fatiha ino, ik maak me zorgen. Is er iets ergs gebeurd?" Ik schudde met mijn hoofd alhoewel ik wist dat hij me niet kon zien.
"Mohammed?" Zei ik schor..
"Ja hbiba...?" Ik haal diep adem.
"Zeg me dat je voor altijd bij me bljift. Vertel me dat je me nooit verlaat.." Hij zuchtte even en geduldig wachtte ik af.
"Fatiha, luister. Ik ben van jou, jij bent van mij, we zijn van elkaar en gaan nooit meer uit elkaar.  " Bij het horen van zijn laatste woorden schiet ik in de lach.
"Je weet het nog..." 
"Natuurlijk weet ik het nog. Dat zijn woorden die ik nooit meer vergeet, en ik wilde zo een glimlach op je gezicht krijgen." En het was hem gelukt.
"Fatiha, ik verlaat je nooit, ik blijf altijd bij je. En wie je ook in de steek heeft gelaten, ze zullen pas beseffen wat ze missen als ze je echt kwijt zijn. En bovendien moet je niet treuren, zolang je mij hebt ben je rijk genoeg." Ik lachtte weer om zijn woorden.
"Oeff kom snel naar huis, ik mis je man!" Hij grinnikte.
"Ik mis je ook schatje.. Maar als je wil dat ik nu terug kom zit ik straks in het vliegtuig." Hoe graag ik dat ook had gewild ik wist dat ik dat niet van hem kon vragen.
"Nee, je moet nog drie weken. Ik overleef het wel.." 



Juist, ik overleefde het wel... De dagen die erop volgde was ik druk op zoek naar nieuwe werknemers, maar niet iedereen was geschikt in mijn ogen. Fatima, Assia en Chaimae was ik kwijt. Maar ik had Sakina nog, en ze was slim, hardwerkend, gemotiveerd en boven alles heel ergg gezellig.
Ik telde de dagen af naar zijn terugkomst. Ik miste zijn geur, zijn grappen, zijn glimlach zijn gekietel, zijn massage`s... Ik mistte gewoon hem.. Mohammed, mijn liefste man... We spraken elkaar wel dagelijks maar toch... het was niet hetzelfde...




Hoofdstuk 39  


Zoals gewoonlijk het weekend een bruiloft. De bruiloft van Hamid en Houda, maar dit weekend was niet alleen daarom speciaal. Mijn allerliefste kwam namelijk thuis. Morgen zou ik hem weer in mijn armen kunnen sluiten. Ik kon haast niet wachten en dit was de grootste reden dat ik de hele dag door een glimlach op me gezicht had. Nog 1 nacht zonder hem, 1 nacht zonder mijn lieve man en dan eindelijk voor altijd weer samen. Nooit zou ik hem meer laten gaan, als hij dingen te doen had in Marokko zou ik meegaan, anders ging het niet door. Ik word uit mijn gedachtens gehaald door Sakina.
"Wil je komen kijken hoe ik het gedaan heb?" Ik knikte en liep haar achterna de zaal in. Bij het eerste tafeltje blijf ik stilstaan. Een glimlach sierde mijn gezicht.
"Lieverd, je hebt het perfect gedaan, hiervoor ben je geslaagd." Ze begon te stralen en van blijdschap omhelste ze me.
Ik was blij dat ik haar hiermee kon helpen. Ik wist dat ze het gevoel had dat ze eindelijk iets kon doen zonder zich daar slecht bij te voelen. 
"Straks het serveren, je weet wat ik je heb geleerd. Niet nerveus zijn, mocht er een bord uit je hand glippen, maakt niet uit, helemaal geen probleem, genoeg extra borden. Niet op de blikken van de gasten letten die komen tenslotte om te staren. En verder goed de instructies van het keukenpersoneel volgen." Ik gaf haar een knipoog en haar glimlach was niet van haar gezicht af te slaan. Ze knikte als bevestiging dat ze heel goed wist wat ik haar heb geleerd......*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Al mijn fans staan op de uitnodigings lijst, en jij SanaaB staat zelfs op de VIP list  :knipoog: 

En Brother, je hoeft niks goed te maken met Faaatje, je trouwt met mij remember...  :ego:  
En Faaatje is al blij als je je broertje of neef voor haar regelt... :knipoog: 

Jullie horen wel over de verdere planningen van DE bruiloft...


Liefs,
Faatje

Ps: Vervolg op het hoofdstuk ben ik hard mee bezig...:kus:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Omdat ik zo lief ben vandaag...  :blozen:  



*
Later op de dag... 


Het was zover, het bruidspaar kleedde zich voor de laatste keer om. De bruidsjurk was het belangerijkst op zo een dag en natuurlijk was iedereen in de weer om alles goed te laten verlopen. Ik sta bij de buitendeur voor wat frisse lucht en regel de laatste papieren als Sakina me weer opvalt. De tafels worden afgeruimd en ook zij is dus druk in de weer de borden terug te zetten. Trots schenk ik haar een glimlach als ze ziet dat ik haar bekijk. Even later komt ze bij me staan. 
"Ehm Fatiha.. kijk even.." Ik kijk de gang in en zie in eerste instantie niet waar ze het over heeft. Mensen staan hier en daar wat bij te praten.
"Nee, de bruidegom daar met zijn vrienden." Voordat ik weer wat kan zeggen is ze alweer weg. Mijn ogen zoeken de bruidegom en als hij me aankijkt schenkt hij me een grote glimlach. Mijn ogen worden groot van verbazing en met me tanden stijf op elkaar schenk ik hem met moeite een glimlach terug. Ik sla de map dicht en loop hun richting op. 


De mannen merken me op en draaien zich allemaal naar me om.
"Fatiha, ik wilde je nog voorstellen aan mijn beste vriend Soufian. Soufian dit is Fatiha, de weddingplanner." Ik steek mijn hand naar hem uit. 
"Aangenaam, het was me al opgevallen dat je de weddingplanner was. Je hebt geweldig werk verricht."
"Choukran en aangenaam." Hij lijkt mijn hand niet te willen loslaten maar mijn ogen zijn alleen gericht op de bruidegom, althans op zijn shirt. Als hij mijn hand heeft losgelaten kijk ik hem een ogenblik aan, daarna richt ik mijn blik weer op Hamid.
"Ga jij je nog omkleden?" Hij schudde met zijn hoofd en de andere mannen schoten in de lach. Het was Soufian die toen het woord nam.
"Dat hebben we hem ook gezegd maar hij vind het doodnormaal." Ik schonk hem een snelle glimlach.
"Hamid, doe alstublieft dat shirt uit. Bespaar Houda de hartverzwakking." Hij keek me een ogenblik aan.
"Maar er is toch niks mis mee?" Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik hem aan.
"Hamid, er staat: `I am Sexy` op, met een halfnaakte vrouw eronder. Daar is heel wat mis mee.." Zijn wangen kleurde rood terwijl hij zijn schouders ophaalde.
"Kijk, wat ik net aanhad kan ik niet meer aan. Er zit een supergrote vlek op en dus dacht ik dat ik het hiermee wel zou redden." Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
"Je had naar me toe moeten komen, dan had ik gepaste vervangend kleding voor je kunnen regelen. Maar mahlies, we hebben je lieftallige vrienden hier nog, wie van jullie wil zijn blouse en stropdas aan meneer doneren?" Ze draaide zich allemaal om en deden alsof ze hem niet kende. Ik schoot in de lach.
"Kom op heren, de bruid kan elk moment klaar zijn. En er gaan veel foto`s worden gemaakt." Ik keek Hamid aan, maar hij haalde zijn schouders op. Het was Soufian die besloot zo lief te zijn. Hij deed zijn jasje alvast uit maar ik hield hem tegen.
"Niet hier heren, we staan op de gang. Genoeg kamers, en bedankt Soufian ik regel een blouse voor je van de serveerders." Hij knikte naar me en toen ik wilde weglopen pakte hij me vast bij mijn arm. Vragend keek ik hem aan.
"Heb je me dan echt niet herkend?" Ik trok mijn wenkbrauwen op.
"Nee sorry, waar moet ik je van kennen dan?" Hij lachtte en wuifde het weg.
"Het is goed, zolang ik je maar herken en weet wat voor fratsen je met je nichten weleens hebt uitgehaald." Met grote ogen keek ik hem toen aan.
"Soufian!!!!!!!!!!" Hij knikte met rollende ogen.
"Ja, nu pas. Sorry, ik herkende je niet." Hij schudde met zijn hoofd. 
"Dat geeft niet, hoe is het met Khalid?" Ik slikte even maar liet me niet van slag brengen.
"Dat weet ik niet, ik zie niemand meer." Hij knikte zonder verder te vragen.
"Praten we straks nog even bij, dan gaan wij omkleden." Ik knikte en hoofdschuddend liep ik weg. 

Wat grappig hem hier te treffen, hem weer eens te zien na zo een lange tijd. Soufian, hij was een vriend van Khalid, een jongen uit de buurt die iedereen kende. Hij was gewild bij de meisjes en daarom had ik nooit kunnen begrijpen waarom hij mij achterna zat. Lachend liep ik de keuken in, denkend aan de keer dat we zo hopeloos waren en we hem moesten bellen om ons naar huis te brengen. Gelukkig had hij ons zonder problemen ieder thuis afgezet, ik dank hem op de dag van vandaag nog steeds voor zijn redding, want zonder hem hadden we zeker vandaag niet meer geleefd....



Hoofdstuk 40 


Ik stak het sleutel in het slot en opende de deur.
"Dus meneertje wilde met dat shirt foto`s gaan maken?" Ik knikte bevestigend.
"Weet je Sakina, zolang je met mij bent zul je nog hele gekke rare dingen zien en meemaken op de komende bruiloften." Ik zocht naar de lichtschakelaar toen het licht opeens aanging. Ik bedankte Sakina en gooide mijn sleutels op het tafeltje.
"Waarom bedank je haar, ik deed het licht voor je aan?" Geschrokken draaide ik me om. 
"Wat doe jij hier???????" Hij rolde met zijn ogen.
"Nou, ehm, ik heb de huissleutels, want tja ik woon hier..." Voordat hij meer kon zeggen rende ik op hem af en sprong hem om de nek.
"Maar je zou toch pas morgen komen??" Hij omvatte mijn gezicht met zijn handen en keek me toen een lange tijd aan.
"Kijk niet zo naar me..." Zijn lippen krulde zich tot een mooie glimlach. 
"Ssst.. Ik ben je aan het bewonderen." Ik schudde met mijn hoofd en pakte toen zijn handen vast. Hij stond echt voor me, 4 lange weken heb ik hem moeten missen. En nu, hij was hier. Hij was bij me terug. Van blijdschap begon ik te springen.
"Ja ik weet het, je hebt me gemist, sta nou stil. Ik wil me vrouwtje graag bewonderen." Ik sloeg mijn armen weer om zijn nek en keek hem toen met een grote glimlach aan.
"Ga je me niet voorstellen?" Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
"Ik wil eerst mijn cadeautje..." Hij trok zijn wenkbrauwen weer op. Damn, wat stond die blik hem sexy. 1 van zijn blikken die ik had gemist. Liefdevol keek ik hem aan, hij grinnikte, hij wist wat ik wilde van hem. Ondeugend keek hij me aan en drukte toen zijn lippen op de mijne, mijn ogen vielen dicht en ik genoot intens van zijn kus.... Ja... zeker weten.. Ik had het gemist!!*    



Vergeet niet een reactie achter te laten.. En by the way.. 
Vermist: Mevr_zz !! wie me kan vertellen waar ze is, krijgt een cadeautje van mij  :blozen:  

Liefs,
Faatje

----------


## brother

heeeeeeel mooi vervolg!!!! keep up the good work!!!!!

sorry, ik heb alleen maar stoute neven  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## faaaatje

ehy brother weet hoe je het kunt goedmaken als ik iemand mag meenemen naar "De bruidloft", want ben namelijk al voorzien van een parnter

----------


## brother

en wie mag dat wezen? (ik word snel jaloers)  :Smilie:

----------


## bredameid

he faatje

ik heb net zitten kijken en gezien dat je twee vervolgen. hebt geschreven hoera I love you trouw met me ga snel verder je bent de beste


(nu ga ik de vervolgen lezen)

----------


## faaaatje

Dat is een vraag die ik niet ga beantwoorden brother!! Gaat jou niets aan.. :tong uitsteken:

----------


## ladyke

Faatjemoesjoeeeeeeeeeeemmm
Ik hoop dat alles goed is met je

Ik heb je verhaaltje echt gemistt, ben terug van marokko  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns: 
en het eerst wat ik gedaan heb is achter me pc gaan om jou verhaaltje verder te volgen. 

Ik moet zeggen, het is een prachtig verhaal.
Ga zo maar door!

Xxx- ladyke

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ik heb een mededeling...* 


Ik stop met dit verhaal... Vanaf vandaag geen vervolgjes meer...

En oh ja.. de bruiloft gaat ook niet door...
Oeffffffff IK HAAT MANNEN!!!!!  :fuckit:  



*Met vriendelijke groeten,
Fatiha*

----------


## bredameid

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Ik heb een mededeling... 
> 
> 
> Ik stop met dit verhaal... Vanaf vandaag geen vervolgjes meer...
> 
> En oh ja.. de bruiloft gaat ook niet door...
> Oeffffffff IK HAAT MANNEN!!!!!  
> 
> ...




MAAKT NIKS UIT DAN TROUW IK WEL MET JOU ZOLANG DE VERVOLGEN MAAR KOMEN

----------


## brother

hahahahahahahahaha...

faatje dit is geen tijd om grapjes te maken. ik ben verslaafd geraakt aan je vervolgjes...... Safi, je vervolgjes stromen in mijn aders.
al stop je me in een afkickcentrum zal het mij niet lukken om je vervolgjes te vergeten.

je haat mannen h, hoe wil jij later kinderen krijgen?? Of geloof je nog altijd in de ooievaar-verhaal??  :lekpuh:  

ik heb je niet gedwongen om met mij te trouwen  :traan1:

----------


## Mocrodiamantje

Dat ik een paar dagen ben weg geweest betekentt niet dat je kan stoppenn !!..





Ga zo door schat,, (K) mooie vervolgen !! 
Jahh ik kon et ff niet volgenn sorryy  :maf2:  
NIksss aan de hand:P

----------


## SanaaB.

Ahlaaan faatjemoesjoem...

ik lees net shi 3 vervolgjes achter elkaar wow wow..echt goed gedaan, ga gauw verder 

En jah dank je, ik woon je trouw zeker bij, ik wacht alvast op je uitnodiging ..hihi

Brother, ben jij de bruidegom?..


Mvr ZZ, zij zal zeker nog reageren..


Kusje!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Dank jullie wel voor de reacties.. Met name Sanaab...
Brother is inderdaad de bruidegom.. Een echte schat is het ook...  :tong uitsteken:  

Sorry voor mijn mededeling, zodat jullie weten dat BROERTJELIEF weer thuis is, om zijn geliefde zus weer tot waanzin te wekken... Ik ben weer gekalmeerd en de vervolgjes blijven gewoon komen...
Hieronder eentje voor jullie weer...


Kus,
Faat


Trouwens, zie volgende site voor mogelijke trouwzaal voor de bruiloft.. Neem ook de tijd naar de prijzen te kijken  :melig2:  

http://www.hartvanholland.nl/pages/frame.html

Ga naar evenementen: Linksboven..
Scroll naar beneden en kies de zaal uit: `t Theater
Dat is de foto van de zaal... Klik op de foto voor een vergroting.
Beneden verdieping voor de vrouwen, boven achter de balkon de mannen... Aan beide kanten trappen.. Mocht er nog vragen zijn over de zaal, stel ze dan gerust aan mij, ik heb het met eigen ogen gezien...
 :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 


 :player:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 41 


Ik ging naast hem op de bank zitten, en tilde mijn benen op, om ze op zijn schoot te leggen. Zoals verwacht masseerde hij mijn voeten terwijl ik van mijn koffie nipte.
"Dus alles is afgerond?" Hij knikte bevestigend. 
"Ja, alleen ik moet nog dingen voor ons huisje regelen. Maar eerst gaan wij samen daar naartoe op vakantie. Dan kun je het Hotel zien enzo, en natuurlijk de omgeving van ons toekomstig huisje daar." Een glimlach sierde mijn gezicht.
"Dit is serieus, zijn we echt zo dichtbij..??" Hij knikte wederom. 
"Mohammed, ik meen het. Gaan we daar echt wonen? Gaan we daar een bestaan opbouwen?" Hij draaide zich weer naar me om.
"Gekkie, natuurlijk! Dat wil je toch nog wel? Ik bedoel... Fatiha, is dit nog steeds ONS droom, of is het nu alleen de mijne geworden?" Ik grinnikte.
"Nee natuurlijk niet! Ik wil dit dolgraag, samen met jou, daar voorgoed blijven. Daar een bestaan opbouwen. Lijkt me heerlijk!!" Hij knikte lachend.
"Dan is het goed. Want de zaken lopen goed daar." Ik schonk hem een glimlach en hij duwde toen mijn benen van zijn schoot. Vragend keek ik hem aan.
"Ja hallo, ik ben net terug van Marokko, ik heb nog last van een jetlag en jij wil dat ik je ga masseren. Jij bent grappig! Dat moet jij bij mij doen. Ik heb nog geen verzorging van je gezien sinds ik terug ben." Arrogant keek hij me aan, terwijl ik hem op mijn beurt met opgetrokken wenkbrauw aankeek.
"Mannen zijn net baby`s, zehma last van een jetlag. Please, wedden dat je al die sauna`s in Marokko hebt gezien." Hij lachtte om mijn opmerking.
"Dat bewijst dus dat ik gelijk heb." Hij stak zijn tong naar me uit en keek me toen zielig aan.
"Aaah, manlief heeft aandacht nodig. Ewa kom hier dan. Ik legde de mok op tafel en kroop naar hem toe. Als ik vlak voor zijn neus ben, kijkt hij me afwachtend aan. Ik grinnik en doe verder niets. In een greep trekt hij dan mijn arm waar ik op leunde naar zich toe waardoor ik op zijn schoot terecht kwam. Hij pakte me vast bij me polsen en met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek hij me aan.
"Je man pesten jek? Je man die jou miskien 4 weken heeft moeten missen ga je nu pesten. Hmmm, nu sta je machteloos, wat ga je daar aan doen?" Ik schudde hevig met mijn hoofd waardoor mijn haar op mijn gezicht kwam. 
"Laat me los, of ik ga heel hard schreeuwen." Lachend probeerde ik me van zijn greep te bevrijden maar dat leek zinloos. Dan maar op een andere manier.
"Mohammed, please, hbib djelie laat me los dan. Ik doe alles voor jou." Met een pruillipje keek ik hem aan. Hij gierde het uit van het lachen.
"Zehma zielig tegen me doen. Ik ken mijn vrouwtje inmiddels wel. Ze kan goed acteren." Lachend keek ik hem aan.
"Ewa safi, vertel me maar wat je wil zied?" Bedenkend keek hij me aan.
"Ik ga daar misbruik van maken, dat weet je?" Ik knikte lachend.
"Ja, I Know.." Een ogenblik keek hij me toen aan, en langzaam kwam hij toen dichterbij. Ik sluit mijn ogen en wacht op zijn kus, maar die kwam niet. Teleurgesteld open ik dan mijn ogen. Met een grote glimlach op zijn gezicht keek hij me aan.
"Zehma, dacht je dat ik je ging kussen ofzo?" Zielig keek ik naar hem op.
"Jij bent stom!" Hij lachtte weer, en dit keer lachtte hij me uit. Ik doe alsof ik boos op hem ben en het volgende moment plaatste hij zijn lippen op de mijne. Zijn handen lieten mijn polsen los en ik had de vrijheid om door zijn haar te woelen. Ik trek hem dichter tegen me aan en ik voel zijn hand over mijn rug langzaam naar mijn onderrug. Damn! Dat deed hij nou altijd, hij kende mijn zwakte punten. Net op het moment dat er kledingstukken zullen verdwijnen gaat de buitendeur open en stampvoetend loopt er iemand vloekend het huis binnen.
"Fatiha!!!!!!!!!!!" Verschrikt sta ik op, binnen twee seconde stond ik naast de bank. Mohammed keek me vragend aan. Diezelfde blik in zijn ogen, tja, ik wist het nog! Hij haatte het om gestoord te worden bij dit soort momenten. Sakina loopt de woonkamer binnen en geschrokken kijkt ze ons aan. Mohammed zit op de bank en woelt door zijn haar, onze rode wangen, slordige haar en kleding zeiden genoeg. Met grote ogen keek ze me aan.
"So.. Sorry.." Ik wuifde het weg, maar ze was de kamer al uitgerend.
"Heeft ze nou gehuild?" Mohammed trok zijn wenkbrauwen op en haalde toen zijn schouders op.
Ik bukte en gaf hem toen een snelle kus op zijn wang. 
"Ik maak het goed met je." Hij knikte en pakte toen de afstandbediening om de tv aan te zetten. Zuchtend verliet ik de woonkamer op weg naar de kamer van Sakina.....*    

Weliswaar kort... Maar morgen insaallah meer..

Kus,
Fa

----------


## bredameid

GA SNEL VERDER

----------


## brother

hahahhaaha.... zo romantisch!!!!!!!!!

damn je kunt het wel goed verwoorden schattebolleke

----------


## orka-ogen

ik heb hier echt niets op aan te merken een WONDERMOOI verhaal ik bewonder u echt  :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## Mocrodiamantje

Woww meid,, je kann het goed.. Ga gauwww doorrr !!  :boeps:

----------


## sweet_girl*5

mooii vervolgj meid!

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

ik wacht op vervolg!!  :boeps:

----------


## moemoe

*wayouw meid!!!!!!!!! gij kunt egt bangelijk maar dan oek BANGELIJK schrijven... doe zo voort... wollah ik kan echt niet stoppen met je vervolgjes te lezen... 
Echt solly.. bedoel sorry dat ik geen reacties plaats.. heb het echt zoooo druk met mijn herexamens en tog maak ik de tijd om je verhaal verder te lezen... 
Maar nu voel ik me tog wel verplicht een reactie te plaatsten.. nu je ons verwent met zoveeel vervolgjes.. daarvoor dank meid.. en nu verlang ik naar MEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KOM OOOOP!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## SanaaB.

Ahlan Faatjemoesjoem,

Ik lees net je vervolgje...

Mooi neergetypt seg, ik kan zo maar blijven doorgaan met argumenteren hoe goed dat jij het wel doet..

Is brother echt uw toekomstige ofzo? haha..ik geloof jullie echt, maar weet niet of t nu echt echt is :-).

Maak je vervolgje lang ...

Hou je goed!

----------


## faaaatje

Waaauuuwwieeee!!!!!!!

Ga door moppieee

----------


## brother

> _Geplaatst door SanaaB._ 
> *Ahlan Faatjemoesjoem,
> 
> Ik lees net je vervolgje...
> 
> Mooi neergetypt seg, ik kan zo maar blijven doorgaan met argumenteren hoe goed dat jij het wel doet..
> 
> Is brother echt uw toekomstige ofzo? haha..ik geloof jullie echt, maar weet niet of t nu echt echt is :-).
> 
> ...


was dat maar waar!!!!

dan zat ik op dit moment op haar schoot te genieten van de massage en van haar schoonheid!!!  :puh:

----------


## SanaaB.

Hahahaha...Brother, ... je laat me wel lachen..

Ken je faatjemoesjoem ofzo?

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door SanaaB._ 
> *Hahahaha...Brother, ... je laat me wel lachen..
> 
> Ken je faatjemoesjoem ofzo?*


Mocht die willen :ego: 

Maar ik ben alweer bezig met wat vervolgen... Thanx iedereen voor jullie reacties..

Het einde is bijna in zicht en ik moet jullie er nogmaals op attenderen dat het verhaallijn op de werkelijkheid berust.... 


Veel liefs,
Faat

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 42 

De volgende morgen... 

Terwijl we de lege ruimte bekeken vertelde ze het verhaal van die avond daarvoor.
"Ik liep in de tram en toen uit het niets stond mijn broer voor me neus. In eerste instantie dacht ik dat hij blij was me te zien. Ik weet niet waarom ik dat eigenlijk dacht, maar ik dacht het dus. Net op het moment dat ik hem wilde vragen hoe het met iedereen ging spuugde hij in me gezicht. Ik deinsde geschrokken naar achter en hij schold me de huid vol. Ik heb alleen maar verbaasd naar hem staan kijken. Gelukkig stond de tram niet snel daarna stil, ik heb me maar snel uit de voeten gemaakt." Medelijdend keek ik haar aan. 
"Wat een rotzak is het ook, je blijft nog altijd zijn zusje!" Ze haalde haar schouders op.
"Ik had het moeten weten, maar moehim dat was dus de reden dat ik zo overstuur was en jou en Mohammed stoorde. Waar ik trouwens spijt van heb." Ik wuifde het weer weg.
"Ik zei toch tegen jou, geen enkel probleem. Kan toch gebeuren. Bovendien heb ik het met Mo allang goed gemaakt." Ik gaf haar een knipoog en ze schoot in de lach. 
"Gelukkig dat die vent me vandaag belde over deze kamers en me meteen de sleutels gaf, anders had Mohammed me er zelf uitgegooid." Lachend schudde ik met mijn hoofd.
"Dat zou die nooit doen, dat weet je. Maar wat vind je er eigenlijk van? Je eigen plek h, je eigen spullen en je hoeft de kamers met niemand te delen." Ze knikte en draaide een rondje in de woonkamer.
"Fatiha, ik heb al jaren geen eigen plek gehad, dus ja, ik neem hem!" Ik knikte blij en omhelste haar.
"Lieverd, we gaan hem samen inrichten. Over de huur hoef je je nog geen zorgen te maken. Je werkt namelijk voor mij dus dat komt echt goed." Ze keek me een ogenblik aan.
"Ik moet je nog wat vertellen Fatiha.." Ik knikte terwijl ik naar het raam liep.
"Ik heb ook een ander baantje gevonden." Vragend draaide ik me naar haar om.
"Echt??" Ze knikte bevestigend.
"Wat leuk, maar waar dan? Toch niet..." Ze lachtte en schudde haar hoofd.
"Als dat wel zo is dan wil ik niet dat je het baantje aanneemt." Ze schudde weer met haar hoofd.
"Nee joh, dat heb ik achter me gelaten. Maar ik heb een baan gekregen in een kledingwinkel in de stad. Voor de avonduren, en dan overdag werk ik bij jou in de zaak en in het weekend dus de bruiloften." Mijn ogen werden groot van verbazing. Ik was zo blij voor haar.
"Je hebt het wel uitgestippeld h?" Ze knikte bevestigend en twijfelend keek ik haar aan.
"Wat is er?" Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
"Sakina, je bent een slimme meid. Voordat je je gaat storten op al dat hard werken kun je er beter eerst over nadenken om een studie te gaan volgen." Ze werd stil en de glimlach verdween van haar gezicht.
"Het is beter voor jou, je bent nog jong Sakina. Werken kan altijd nog!!" Ze schudde met haar hoofd.
"Het is goed zo, kunnen we nu gaan?" Zuchtend keek ik haar aan, en uiteindelijk knikte ik met tegenzin. Het bleef haar eigen keus, ik kon haar nergens toe dwingen.
"Nou, terug naar mijn huis krijg je alvast allemaal spullen van me mee, kun je beginnen met inrichten. En dan ga ik naar de zaak want ik moet werken. En dan die man van me, die moet aandacht krijgen voordat hij weer naar Marokko gaat." Ze begon te lachen en uit het niets plantte ze een kus op mijn wang. Verbaasd keek ik haar aan.
"Voor alles wat je voor me hebt gedaan, en nog steeds doet." Ik wuifde het weg.
"Loop nou maar, je bent het zusje dat ik nooit heb gehad dus graag gedaan." Lachend sloten we de deur achter ons dicht en liepen we naar de auto. Stiekem zag ik haar steeds achterom kijken, tja ik ben blij dat het tot nu toe goed met haar verloopt. Want ik wist als geen ander hoe het was om op eigen benen te staan. Moeilijk, maar toch fijn....




Diezelfde avond... 

Terwijl ik in de keuken het eten stond voor te bereiden was Mohammed, Sakina aan het helpen. Waarschijnlijk was hij al onderweg naar huis want hij was al een tijdje weg en bovendien hoefde hij haar alleen af te zetten met wat spullen. Tja, ze had de sleutels pas vandaag gekregen en meteen wilde ze daar de nacht doorbrengen. Maar ik begreep het ook wel, alhoewel Mohammed en ik haar nooit het gevoel hebben gegeven ons tot last te zijn, toch dacht ze dat op de een of andere manier wel... 

Vandaag besloot ik maar voor de marokkaanse tajine te gaan. Een heel makkelijk gerecht, gewoon alles erin gooien. Dat waren de woorden van mijn moeder... Pfff, wat miste ik haar. Voordat ik daar verder over kon nadenken ging de deurbel. Zuchtend verliet ik de keuken om de deur op te doen. Onverwacht staat de schoonfamilie op de stoep. Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik ze aan. Sanae en Sarah de zussen van Mohammed, en schoonmoeder natuurlijk. 
"Worden we nog binnen gelaten of blijf je ons de hele dag zo aanstaren?" Ik zuchtte en deed een stap naar achter.
"Marahba biekoem..." Sanae deed haar jas uit en dumpte hem in mijn armen.
"Ja ja ja.. nu nog eens zeggen en dan doen alsof je het meent!" Arrogant keek ze me aan en ik greep haar bij haar bovenarm.
"Luister dame! Je bent in mijn huis ok? Niemand.. maar dan ook niemand praat tegen mij met die toon in der stem. En vooral niet in mijn huis, begrepen!" Ze knikte snel en trok haar arm uit mijn greep. Ik gooide haar de jas weer terug.
"Daar staat de kapstok, die staat er niet alleen voor de sier." Ze lachtte nep en hing haar jas op. Sarah groette me en gaf me een lichte kus op mijn wang. Schoonmoeder gaf ik maar een snelle kus op haar voorhoofd. Gelukkig hadden ze niks gezegd betreft de manier waarop ik Sanae even daarvoor had aangesproken. Blijkbaar gaven ze me gelijk anders hadden ze er zeker wat van gezegd. Zuchtend gooide ik de deur dicht en liep ze de woonkamer achterna. Dit verbaasde me natuurlijk niet. Waarom zouden ze bellen om aan te geven dat ze zouden langskomen? Dit was gewoon iets voor hun. Gewoon uit het niets op bezoek komen.
"We hebben Mohammed niet gezien? En hij is al een tijdje terug uit Marokko?" Ik keek Sarah aan.
"Hij is hier net twee daagjes, we hebben het te druk gehad om langs te komen." Antwoordde ik op haar vragen.
"Te druk? Met wat?" Even bedacht ik me of ik hier wel op zou antwoorden, maar blijkbaar stonden ze echt op een antwoord te wachten.
"Hij heeft een gezin misschien dat jullie dat is ontgaan. Daar heeft hij het te druk mee gehad." Sarah keek me een ogenblik aan en pakte toen de afstandbediening om de tv aan te zetten.
"Mijn serie is op tv." Ik knikte zonder iets te zeggen. Blijkbaar was ze gedwongen hier naartoe te komen. Ik stond op en liep naar de keuken. Voordat ik me kon afvragen wat ik nou met ze in een ruimte moest doen liep Mohammed vrolijk het huis binnen.

"Dag schoonheid, ben je weer lekker aan het koken. Wat houd ik toch van je!" Ik lachtte om zijn opmerking. Hij liep de keuken in en kwam achter me staan. Hij legde zijn armen om me heen en plaatste zijn gezicht in mijn hals. 
"We hebben bezoek." Fluisterde ik. Hij trok zijn wenkbrauwen op toen ik me naar hem omdraaide. Blijkbaar was hij hier niet te tevreden mee.
"Je zussen en je mam. Toch lief dat ze zijn langs gekomen?" Weer trok die zijn wenkbrauwen op waardoor ik hem speels naar achter duwde. 
"Ga ze groeten mannetje van me." Bedenkelijk keek hij me aan.
"Hebben ze gebeld om dit bezoek aan te kondigen?" Ik wist dat deze vraag eraan zat te komen en peinzend schudde ik met mijn hoofd. Hij zuchtte en gooide met zijn armen in de lucht.
"Heey, we hebben het er straks wel over. Ze wilde jou zien, het is je moeder." Weer kijk hij me met die bedenkelijke blik in zijn ogen aan. 
"Kom je zo ook?" Ik knikte en hij stapte dichterbij, snel drukte hij toen een kus op mijn mond. Hij liep de keuken uit en ik hield me verder met het koken bezig. 

Als ik hem mijn naam hoor roepen weet ik dat het nu echt tijd wordt om de woonkamer binnen te lopen. Ik droog snel mijn handen af en loop de zitkamer in. Ik ga naast hem zitten en hij pakt meteen mijn handen vast.
"Zijn er geen kinderen op komst?" Verbaasd keek ik Sanae aan. Dat verklaarde ook meteen de reden van hun plotselinge bezoek. Ik schudde met mijn hoofd en keek mijn schoonmoeder aan. 
"Het wordt wel tijd hoor, voor je het weet ben je er te oud voor. En ik wil een jonge tante zijn, kan ik ze nog verwennen enzo!" Verbijsterd had ik haar aangekeken. Maar blijkbaar was Mohammed hier ook niet van gediend.
"Sanae, als je kinderen wilt verwennen mag je ze zelf gaan baren! En bovendien dit is geen discussie die ik met jullie ga voeren. Fatiha en ik beslissen daar nog altijd zelf over! Aangezien het `ons kind` wordt." Ik bleef stil en vroeg me alleen af wat schoonmoeder hierop ging zeggen. Gelukkig hield ze haar mond en knikte ze alleen. Ze was het dus met ons eens... Althans, ze deed alsof ze het met ons eens was....*    


Kus,
Fa

----------


## SanaaB.

Ahlaaan Faatjemoesjoem..

Je verhaal is dus toch op waargebeurde feiten gebaseerd?

Wel ik moet zeggen, mooi verteld dan..

Mooi vervolgje trouwens, ga gauw verder..het einde..:-).

Kusje!

----------


## brother

> _Geplaatst door SanaaB._ 
> *Hahahaha...Brother, ... je laat me wel lachen..
> 
> Ken je faatjemoesjoem ofzo?*


de deuren staan altijd open bij mij. (oh ja, niet de deurbel gebruiken, want je verbruikt elektriciteit en dat kost geld!!!!)  :nerveus:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door brother_ 
> *de deuren staan altijd open bij mij. (oh ja, niet de deurbel gebruiken, want je verbruikt elektriciteit en dat kost geld!!!!) *


Wil je nu al vreemdgaan?  :ego:

----------


## brother

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Wil je nu al vreemdgaan? *


hahaha..... helemaal niet. 

I am all yours!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 43 


In alle stilte bereidde ik het ontbijt voor. Daarna vertrok ik vroeg naar me werk. Mohammed lag nog te slapen en alhoewel hij me op het hart had gedrukt hem wakker te maken heb ik het niet gedaan. Ik liet hem maar uitslapen. Onderweg naar de zaak stopte ik voor een zebrapad. Een groep kinderen en ouders staken over. Glimlachend zwaaide ik naar een meisje dat met twee mooie vlechtjes in haar haar naar me lachtte. Zij had duidelijk zin om naar school te gaan. Als ik kan doorrijden denk ik aan de kleintjes van mijn broers en zus. Adil, het wijsneusje.. Zou hij me al vergeten zijn? Misschien haatte hij me zelfs.. om het feit dat ik hen in de steek had gelaten. En Nadia, Safae, Nourdin, Imad, en de jongste Neda.. Zij was het meisje dat ik wel kon opvreten altijd. Ze was zo schattig, en zo een troetelkind. Alhoewel, ze waren allemaal troetelkindjes. Ik zuchtte... Ja ik miste ze, ontzettend. Er schoot me iets te binnen.. De oudste 3 gaan al naar school, en toevallig wist ik op welke school ze zaten. Ik dacht er even over na, en neem dan een andere afslag, ik rijd de snelweg op. De snelste manier om er te komen...



Aan de overkant sta ik al een tijdlang stil. Nu ik er zo sta lijkt het wel alsof ik een stalker ben, een stalker die van plan is de kinderen te ontvoeren. Ik lach om die gekke gedachte. Ik was te laat, ze waren al binnen maar toch wilde ik niet weggaan, ik wilde ze zien. Ik stap dan de auto uit, en steek de straat over. De poort stond nog open en bijna rennend ging ik het plein op. Een lerares was net van plan de deur dicht te doen.
"Sorry, maar ik moet nog naar binnen.." Vragend keek ze me aan.
"Is iemand soms zijn broodtrommel vergeten?" Vroeg ze, terwijl ze vragend naar mijn lege handen keek.
"Nou eigenlijk niet. Ehm, ik ben een tante van drie kinderen die hier op school zitten. Nou had ik vanmorgen geen tijd gehad afscheid te nemen, ik ga namelijk voor een jaar naar het buitenland, is het misschien mogelijk even afscheid te nemen." Er verscheen een grote glimlach op haar gezicht. Waar ik dit onzinverhaal zo snel had bedacht wist ik niet. Het floepte zomaar uit mijn mond, maar het ging erom dat ze me geloofde.
"Nou aardig van U, en kom maar binnen." Ik bedankte haar terwijl ik naar binnen stapte. 
"Loop maar mee, dan kunt u me ondertussen vertellen wie het zijn." Ik knikte dankbaar en liep haar achterna.
"De oudste Adil, zit in groep 5, Nadia in groep 3, en dan hebben we Safae nog, die zit nog in groep 1." Ze knikte en we liepen net een klaslokaal voorbij. Ik keek stiekem naar binnen en bleef ook stilstaan toen de lerares dat deed. Ze klopte op de deur en liep toen naar binnen. Ze overlegde wat met de lerares en een klein meisje stond toen op. Ze greep het handje van de vrouw en liep toen samen met haar naar buiten. Toen ze me zag staan werden haar ogen groot van verbazing. Ze wist nog wie ik was!!
Ik opende mijn armen en ze sprong me om de nek. 
"Dag kleintje, hoe is het met jou?" Ze knikte en daaruit begreep ik dat het dus wel goed ging. Ik gaf haar een dikke kus op haar wang en fluisterde in haar oor dat ik haar had gemist. Haar lange wimpers deden me aan een baby foto van mij denken, waar ik ook zulke lange wimpers op had. Ze begon steeds meer op me te lijken. En ik vroeg me af of dat positief was voor haar ouders en grootouders. De vrouw die me naar binnen had gelaten leek ons in de gaten te houden, en toen ik haar daarop vragend aankeek schonk ze me een snelle glimlach.
"Ze moet wel snel terug naar de klas." Ik knikte en keek Safae voor de laatste keer aan.
"Ik houd van je lieverd, en ik ga je missen. Pas je goed op jezelf en op mama?" Ze knikte terwijl ze zich verlegen hield. Ik drukte een snelle kus op haar voorhoofd en liet haar toen los. Met tranen in mijn ogen zag ik hoe ze weer uit mijn leven wandelde. Haar losse krullen en dansende jurkje zorgde voor de tranen in mijn ogen. Wat had ik haar gemist! Ik stond snel op en slikte even....

Ze sloot de deur achter Safae dicht en liep me toen weer vooruit de gang op. Stil liep ik haar achterna, ik wist dat mij het meest moeilijke stond te wachten. Namelijk mijn wijsneusje weer zien. Algauw staan we weer voor een klaslokaal, ze loopt naar binnen maar dit keer komt ze zonder iemand aan haar zijde naar buiten. Vragend keek ik haar aan.
"Ze is ziek gemeld vandaag. Nadia zei je toch?" Ik knikte en schonk haar een glimlach.
"Dan rijd ik nog even langs haar huis." Ze knikte en liep toen weer verder. Ik haal diep adem en als ik Adil op de gang zie blijf ik stil staan. Ik bekijk hem even van een afstand en laat de vrouw het woord doen bij de lerares. Hij heeft niet in de gaten wat er gebeurt, hij is veel te druk met verven. Een glimlach siert mijn gezicht en als hij me eindelijk in de gaten krijgt, gooit hij de kwast op tafel en rent op me af. Hij vliegt me om de hals en ik kan wel huilen maar ik moet me stil houden, anders zou dit alleen negatief uitpakken.
"Tante Fatiha, waar was je nou? Waarom ga je steeds weg? Ik ben oud genoeg hoor, dus wees eerlijk!" Ik lachtte om zijn opmerking. Ik bukte maar ik besefte dat hij daar veel te lang voor was dus ik stond weer op.
"Jij bent groot geworden zeg!" Ik woelde door zijn haar en met grote ogen keek hij me aan.
"Lieverd, ik mis jou elke seconde van de dag. Jou en de rest, maar ik kan jullie niet meer zien als vroeger." Hij knikte en sloeg zijn ogen neer. Ik streek over zijn wang.
"Adil, je weet dat ik trots op je ben? Je bent mijn grote mannetje en ik weet dat je goed op de andere zult passen. Vergeet niet dat ik altijd aan jullie denk en jullie mis. En liever had ik het anders gewild maar ik mag jullie niet zien." Hij schudde met zijn hoofd.
"Waarom maak je het dan niet goed met Oma, ze huilt altijd nog. En mama ook. En iedereen mist jou, waarom kom je niet terug. Ruzie kun je toch goed maken." Door deze woorden kon ik onmogelijk mijn tranen tegen houden. Als vanzelf liepen ze al over mijn wangen. Met zijn grote ogen keek hij weer naar me op, daarna sloeg hij zijn armen om mijn middel en hield zijn hoofd op mijn buik. Hij begreep me wel, daar was hij te slim voor.
"Lieverd, beloof je mij niet te vergeten?" Hij knikte zonder op te kijken.
"Ik moet weer weg liefje, en jij moet weer naar je klas. Ik beloof je dat ik een keer naar Oma kom om het proberen goed te maken. Ik mis ze ook allemaal, zeg maar tegen ze dat ik ben langsgeweest en dat ik ze ook mis. Wil je dat doen?" Weer knikte hij zonder me los te laten of op te kijken. 
"En vergeet niet alle kleintjes een kus te geven van mij. Voor Neda een dikke kus op haar wang wagga?" Hij grinnikte en liet me toen langzaam los. Ik woelde door zijn haar en bukte om hem een kus te geven. In plaats daarvan plantte hij een kus op mijn wang.
"Tante Fatiha, niet huilen om ons. We zijn blij, doe maar groetjes aan Mohammed wagga?" Verbaasd keek ik hem aan en de volgende vloed van tranen volgde. Hij keek me een ogenblik aan, schonk me een glimlach en draaide zich toen om, om weer terug naar de andere leerlingen te gaan... De lerares die me naar binnen had gebracht keek me vragend aan.
"Dank u wel.. Ehm.. ik moet weer gaan." Ze knikte begrijpend en ik draaide me om. Huilend verliet ik het gebouw naar mijn auto...



Als ik eindelijk weer achter het stuur zit laat ik de tranen gaan. Ik laat mijn hoofd op het stuur zakken en ik bedenk me wederom wat ik in mijn leven mis. Al had ik alles wat mijn hartje begeerde, ik miste toch het gevoel. Het gevoel van familie om je heen hebben, ik voelde hen gemis. De momenten dat ze mij een glimlach op mijn gezicht bezorgde. De geboorte van elk van hen, kan ik me herinneren als de dag van gister. Ik was hun hele leven bij hen geweest, ik had hun eerste stapjes meegemaakt, hun eerste woordjes. En nu? Nu was ik ze kwijt... Voorgoed!*    


Faatje

----------


## brother

:traan1:

----------


## orka-ogen

WAAAAUUUW  :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:  wow:  :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:  wow:  :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:  wow:  :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:  wow:  :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:  wow:  :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:  
je doet het weer meid.... ik wacht op je vervolgje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door brother_ 
> **


Niet getreurd... Komt goed.. :knipoog: 
Ik ben alweer bezig...

Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 44 


Zoals gewoonlijk weer hartstikke druk. Iedereen haast zich wel ergens heen. Dames rennen naar de toiletten om zich voor de tiende keer deze avond op te maken. De heren rennen om de tien minuten naar buiten om een sigaretje te roken, stiekem wat anders te drinken of om dames te signaleren. Dames die maar al te graag smachten naar hun aandacht. Verder moeders met hun te grote brillen die op zoek zijn naar mogelijke huwelijkskandidaten voor hun zoon. Tja, typisch een marokkaanse bruiloft. Stiekem verscheen er een lach op mijn gezicht. Dit was het leukste van mijn baantje als weddingplanner, ik kon iedereen namelijk in de gaten houden, en wist dus ook wat de hoofdreden was van hen komst. Ik liep de zaal maar in om poolshoogte te nemen. Het was een gezellige boel, en iedereen leek het wel naar hen zin te hebben. 

Saida, een serveerster wisselt wat blikken met me. Ik schonk haar een glimlach, ik wist precies wat ze wilde zeggen. Ze was moe, haar voeten deden pijn en ze werd gek van het gevraag naar haar nummer. Nog even, en de bruiloft zou worden afgerond, ze moest nog even volhouden dus. Mijn gedachtens dwaalde alweer af naar vanmiddag, toen Mohammed me vertelde dat we al over twee weken gingen. Eindelijk! Marokko.. Ik had het zo gemist, en was zo benieuwd naar de plaats van mijn nieuwe toekomst, de plek waar ik mijn kinderen wou zien opgroeien, ik stond al te popelen, en was blij te zeggen dat dit voorlopig de laatste bruiloft was....


Als ik me bij de dj wil voegen hoor ik van wat gasten dat zich buiten een geheel spektakel afspeelt. Natuurlijk moest ik daar even gaan kijken en ergens had ik het gevoel dat dit niet zo goed zou aflopen. Als ik op de gang sta roep ik iemand Hamid te halen. Want tja, behalve het feit dat hij serveerde op de meeste bruiloften waar ik was, ook was hij mijn bodyguard. Althans, zo had ik hem benoemd. Als ik buiten sta kijk ik Sakina vragend aan.
"Wat gebeurt hier??" Er stonden drie heren dreigend tegenover haar en ze had duidelijk een klap ontvangen omdat haar neus bloedde. Ik loop op haar af en leg mijn arm bezorgd om haar schouders. De gasten stormde naar buiten en vele leken zich wel te vermaken.
"Okeej, niks te zien! Het bruidspaar is binnen, als jullie weer allemaal zo vriendelijk willen zijn om naar binnen te lopen. Dank je wel!" Sommige leken me eerst niet te horen, maar als een paar naar binnen lopen volgt algauw iedereen. Ik pak haar kin vast en til haar gezicht naar me op.
"Houd je hoofd naar achter en hier heb je een zakdoekje, veeg het bloed rustig van je gezicht." Ik wil me al omdraaien als iemand me bij mijn arm vastpakt. Geschrokken draai ik me om en kijk recht in de ogen van Yassine. Hij schenkt me een warme glimlach maar als hij ziet hoe boos ik hem aankijk laat hij gauw mijn arm los. Hij houdt onschuldig zijn handen omhoog, en loopt langzaam naar achter.
"Chill.. Heb je me niet gemist? Je hebt het wel gemaakt h?" Ik trok mijn wenkbrauwen op, en terwijl hij van zijn peukje genoot keek ik hem vragend aan.
"Yassine?? Tja, ik heb je wel gemist ja! Maar je moet me nu vertellen dat je haar dit niet hebt aangedaan anders word ik hier niet vrolijk van.." Hij lachtte, en niet zomaar een lach, nee een gemene lach. Hij was veranderd, en eigenlijk verbaasde het me niets. Yassine, het kleine jochie dat ik heb zien opgroeien samen met mijn broertje. Yassine, tja hij leek sprekend op Khalid. Van Salima had hij niks, maar het was duidelijk te zien, hij was het broertje van Khalid.

Hij gooide zijn peuk op de grond en trapte erop. Daarna keek hij me weer aan.
"Je hebt mij niks gedaan Fatiha, maar die hoer daar achter jou is mijn vriend geld schuldig. En aangezien dat geld aan mij toebehoort kom ik het graag terughalen." Hij schonk me een glimlach en ging toen verder terwijl hij dichterbij stapte. 
"Waarom kom jij eigenlijk voor haar op?" Ik zuchtte en ging met mijn handen in mijn zij voor hem staan.
"Yassina, ik heb je luiers verschoond, kom dus alstublieft niet zo uit de hoogte tegen me praten, met je -Ik heb het gemaakt- uitstraling. Want je hebt het alles behalve gemaakt. In plaats van je intellegentie te gebruiken ben je liever in dat duistere wereldje gestapt. Deze dame hier achter die jij een Hoer noemt is als een zusje voor me. Dus let in het vervolg op je woorden. Verder krijg je je geld, daar hoef je geen geweld voor te gebruiken." Ik schonk hem een snelle glimlach en draaide me toen om naar Sakina, die blijkbaar al naar binnen was gelopen. Vragend stond Hamid in de deuropening, hij wist dus niet wat er was gebeurd. Ik schudde mijn hoofd en draaide me toen weer om naar Yassine.
"Trouwens, om hoeveel geld gaat het eigenlijk?" Vragend keek hij me aan.
"Waarom wil je dat weten? Ga jij het soms betalen?" Ik zuchtte en knikte toen.
"Ja, ik ga het betalen. En ik wil het weten omdat ik me wel afvraag hoeveel dames van 17 tegenwoordig in jullie ogen in geld waard zijn." Hij trok zijn wenkbrauwen op. Duidelijk niet verwacht dat ik dit zou zeggen. Hij lachtte weer raar, en even kreeg ik het idee dat hij dronken was.
"Jij bent chill gebleven man, de rest is allemaal zo veranderd. Jij bent de enige die cool is. En Fatiha, ik hoef het geld niet meer. Ik accepteer geen geld van mensen die ik respecteer." Hij maakte een gebaar met een vuist naar zijn hart en ik trok mijn wenkbrauwen op. Ik leek medelijden met hem te krijgen, maar ik besefte me dat dit allemaal niet zijn schuld was, hij was erin gerold, en kon er niet meer uit. Ik liep weer op hem af en als ik voor hem sta schenk ik hem een snelle glimlach. Ik sla mijn armen dan om hem heen, hij leek verbaasd maar niet veel later voelde ik zijn armen om mijn middel.
"Al die waarschuwingen, aan jou, Fatih en de andere, alles was voor een doel. Maar bij jou is het me niet gelukt. Je verdient beter Yassine, en ik weet dat je je ouders pijn doet. Denk eens na met wat je doet, en als je het effe niet meer weet, vergeet dan niet dat je mij nog hebt. Je weet me te vinden toch?" Hij knikte zonder iets te zeggen en zuchtend haalde ik me uit zijn armen. Ik streek over zijn wang en snel haalde hij zijn hand van mijn wang.
"Eey, me vrienden." Ik lachtte om zijn opmerking.
"Ja ja, je bent de stoere jongen in hen ogen, maar voor mij blijf je die kleine rat die altijd rare fratsen uithaalde om iedereen aan het lachen te krijgen. Maar, je laat Sakina met rust?" Hij keek me een ogenblik aan en knikte toen.
"Alleen omdat het je zusje is... daarom.. Anders, je weet..." Ik knikte.
"Ik wil er niks meer over horen, als je geld van haar wil kom je bij mij.. En.." Hij onderbrak me.
"Safi, Fatiha je kan me vertrouwen. Ik blijf bij haar uit de buurt. En verder niet verder preken, je weet dat ik daar niet tegen kan." Ik lachtte en knikte toen. Hij gaf me een knipoog en voor ik het wist was hij weggelopen, lang heb ik op dezelfde plek gestaan. Me nogmaals beseffend in wat voor rare wereld we leven. Hoe snel was de tijd gegaan, en hoe veranderd waren al onze levens? Yassine, een slimme jongen met een hart van goud. Hij probeerde alleen maar te overleven dat wist ik. Hij werd te snel beinvloed juist door dat gouden hartje dat hij bezat. En het idee dat hij het niet zou redden in deze wereld bezorgde me een rilling over me rug. Iets vertelde me dat dit de laatste keer was dat ik hem nog zou zien. Althans, het zou me niet verbazen als ik zou horen dat hij dood was... Want hij was allang niet meer te redden....*    


Liefs,
Faatje

----------


## amdaf

Hey Faatje,

Wauw wat een vervolgjes! Je hebt me aan het watertanden gekregen.
Wil nog meer vervolgjes.  :knipoog:   :Wink:  
XXXXjes
Fadje

----------


## sweet_girl*5

heel mooiie vervolgjes!!!! 

schrijf snel voort je doet het goed meid!! 

xx kusjn xx

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 45  (Marokko...)  


"Pfff Fatiha.. Schiet nou op!!! Ze hadden ons een uur geleden al verwacht.." Zuchtend draaide ik de douchekraan dicht. Hij kon echt zeuren als de beste.
"Ik ben al klaar hoor.. Zeurpiet!" Hij grinnikte en ik wist dat hij zenuwachtig was. Vandaag zou ik een deel van zijn familie ontmoeten. We waren we al een paar daagjes in Marokko en had ik het erg naar mijn zin met Mohammed. Meteen bij aankomst zijn we naar het Hotel geweest. Verbijsterd had ik om me heen gekeken. Het was prachtig geworden en ik kon haast niet geloven dat hij dit in zijn eentje had gedaan de afgelopen jaren. Daarna heb ik ook ons toekomstig huisje gezien maar helaas moest daar nog veel aan gedaan worden. Verder hebben we genoten van de vrije tijd, onze vrije tijd samen. We waren de hele dag bij elkaar, en vreemd genoeg waren we elkaar nog niet zat geworden.

Terug naar vandaag dus, ik had me aangekleed en terwijl ik mijn haar in model bracht zeurde Mohammed verder.
"Fatiha, je ziet er goed uit! Je gebruikt niet eens zoveel tijd om je voor mij op te maken. Schiet nou op, die taxi chauffeur miskien staat er al een kwartier!" Ik zuchtte. Mannen!!!
Ik pakte mijn tas en liep langs hem heen naar de deur. Hij volgde me terwijl hij op zijn horloge keek. 
"Ik heb de hint begrepen Mohammed, we zijn te laat! Kom nou maar!!" Hij sloot snel de deur achter zich dicht en volgde me naar buiten waar de taxi inderdaad op ons stond te wachten. 

Terwijl ik instapte riep Mohammed nog iets naar n van zijn werknemers. Daarna volgde hij me ook de taxi in. Terwijl we het terrein van zijn Hotel verlieten voelde ik hoe hij me bekeek. Maar ik weigerde hem aan te kijken, ik vond het landschap buiten veel interessanter. Ik voelde hoe hij dichterbij kwam en even denk ik dat hij een kus op mijn wang wil plaatsen. Met zijn vingers legt hij wat haar aan de kant, en fluistert hij in me oor.
"Je ziet er beeldig uit.. Schoonheid." Ik hield me tanden stijf op elkaar om niet in lachen uit te barsten. Langzaam draai ik me dan naar hem om waar ik weer kan verdrinken in zijn ogen.
"Dank je schat, jij ziet er ook goed uit." Hij schonk me een glimlach en pakte toen mijn hand vast. Mijn hand verstrengelt zich in de zijne en ik richt me dan weer op het landschap. Marokko, daar kun je dus echt geen genoeg van krijgen....



Daar Aangekomen... 

Stevig pakte hij mijn hand vast en even dacht ik te zien dat hij zenuwachtig was, en dat terwijl hij het nog heeft ontkend toen ik het hem vroeg.
"Ik sta naast je, je hoeft toch niet zenuwachtig te zijn?" Hij haalde zijn schouders op.
"Fatiha, mijn Oma, ze betekent zoveel voor me en ik ben haar lievelingskleinzoon. Ik wil zo graag dat ze jou ontmoet en dat ze je een warme welkom geeft." Ik knikte begrijpend.
"Lieverd, dat komt goed. Denk gewoon aan het feit dat ze vaak naar me vraagt, en dat zij de enige was die jou moeder probeerde over te halen. Je betekent veel voor haar, en dat is al iets dat je Oma en ik in gemeen hebben." Hij lachtte met moeite. 
"Zullen we dan maar...??" Hij knikte en ik liep de trap op dat leidde naar haar huis. Ik wil net aankloppen als er al wordt open gedaan. Een jonge vrouw verwelkomt ons het huis binnen. Ze geeft Mohammed een snelle hand en mij de gebruikelijke kussen. Ze leek op de vader van Mohammed dus had ik al het vermoeden dat ze de tante van Mohammed was. We liepen haar achterna een salon binnen. Mohammed laat mijn hand los en loopt terug de gang in. 

De salon was leeg en zijn vermoedelijke tante vroeg me plaats te nemen.
"Hoe is het met jullie? Geen moeilijke reis gehad?" Ik schudde met mijn hoofd en schonk haar een glimlach.
"Goed hamdoullilah. We zijn lekker uitgerust. Maar waar is iedereen? We zijn zeker niet te vroeg?" Ze lachtte en schudde met haar hoofd.
"Ze zijn allemaal in de andere kamer, daarom is Mohammed erheen gelopen. Dit is de eerste keer dat je ons ontmoet?" Ik knikte en ze kwam naast me zitten.
"Je bent een mooie vrouw, ik zie meteen waarom Mohammed op je is gevallen, je straalt iets uit." Ik voelde het bloed naar me wangen stijgen, en beschaamd keek ik haar aan.
"Choukran." Ze knikte lachend en stelde zich toen pas voor als het zusje van zijn vader. Ik had het dus toch goed geraden. Ik wil verder vragen als twee dames de kamer inlopen. Ook zij geven me de gebruikelijke kussen en zo volgen er nog tien dames. 


Als ik dan Mohammed zie staan gaat er een gelukkig gevoel door me heen. Hoe hij daar stond, met zijn arm om haar schouders. Ze was net iets kleiner dan hij, en trots met een grote glimlach op zijn gezicht, kon hij iedereen wel toeschreeuwen dat dit zijn oma was. Ik sta op en loop op ze af, met grote ogen bekeek ze me en als ze met haar hand over mijn wang gaat weet ik dat ze tevreden is. Ze is tevreden met de persoon die haar kleinzoon heeft uitgekozen om zijn leven mee te delen. Ik schenk haar een korte glimlach en omhels haar dan. Ik druk haar tegen me aan en haar warme woorden doen mijn hart opleven.
"Choukran ah bentie. Choukran..." Ik bijt op mijn lip als ik me mijn eigen Oma herinner. Ze deed me aan haar denken, was dat de reden dat ik me nu zo veilig voelde in haar armen? Was het feit dat ik mijn eigen Oma zo miste hetgeen wat ik nu voelde? Ik wist het niet...


Als ze me uit haar armen haalt bekijkt ze me nauwkeurig. Ik voel dat ik weer begin te blozen en gelukkig was Mohammed degene die de stilte verbrak.
"Safi 7ena, ze wordt verlegen van je blik.." Ik lachtte terwijl ik moeite moest doen mijn tranen in te houden. Ik was blij dat ik hier kon staan, dat zij me eindelijk het gevoel kon geven waar ik zo naar verlangde. Het gevoel dat ik welkom was in de familie, dat er eindelijk eens iemand kon waarderen wat ik had opgegeven voor Mohammed, en wat ik nog meer zou opgeven voor hem... 
Ze pakte mijn handen vast en leidde me naar de bank waar ik naast haar ging zitten. Ze begon vragen te stellen, ze was zo geinteresseerd in mijn leven dat ik dolgraag antwoord gaf op haar vragen.


Een uur later verschenen wat mannen in de kamer, het bleken zijn neven en ooms te zijn. Vriendelijk hadden ze me toegeknikt en mijn hand geschud. Ik wist algauw wie iedereen was en de lach was niet van mijn gezicht af te slaan. Af en toe keek ik Mohammed aan die met zijn warme blikken mijn handelingen volgde. Ik wist dat hij blij was dat het zo goed verliep, en ik liet hem ook merken dat ik het naar mijn zin had. 
Ze waren allemaal geinteresseerd in onze levens, maar over familie werd niet gesproken. Zijn Oma had me wel gevraagd hoe het met mijn ouders ging, maar ik had moeizaam geknikt en ik denk dat ze het toen wel begreep. Daarom werd er verder niet over gesproken. Ook de vraag naar een mogelijke zwangerschap werd gesteld. Met een grote glimlach heb ik alleen InsaAllah gezegd. Toen ik Mohammed daarna aankeek kon ik de tranen in zijn ogen zien. Ik wist het wel, hij wilde het heel graag. Ach ja, welke man wilde er nou geen kinderen. Ik had hem toegknikt en hij richtte zich toen weer op zijn neven. We zaten in een kamer vol mensen, hier moeten we het een andere keer over hebben. Zodra we alleen zijn....



Die avond nemen we met moeite afscheid maar we beloven nog terug komen voordat we naar Nederland gingen. In de taxi onderweg naar huis laat ik mijn hoofd op zijn schouder rusten. Stilletjes bereken ik de reistijd naar Al Hoceima.. Ik wilde mijn Oma ook zien, en ook ik wilde Mohammed meenemen. Ik had het nog niet met hem besproken, maar de volgende dag zou ik gaan. Het gevoel dat zijn familie me vandaag had gegeven, dat veilige gevoel ik wilde dat met hem delen. Hij moest eens weten hoe speciaal hij was, en dat ook iemand uit mijn familie hem accepteerde zoals zijn familie dat vandaag aan mij hadden laten zien... Dit was een geslaagde dag, nu maar hopen dat dat morgen ook zo zou zijn....*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
De volgende dag... 


Met trillende benen liep ik het pad af dat naar haar huis leidde. Even stond ik stil, ik keek om me heen en herinneringen kwamen meteen naar boven. Hoevaak had ik uit die waterput water gehaald, hoevaak heb ik daar de schapen opgehaald met mijn nichten. Hoevaak heb ik daar in dat hooi ervoor gezorgd dat mijn oom boos werd omdat we het overal neer hadden gestrooid. Ik sloot even mijn ogen en concentreerde me op het geluid. Ja, Erkempoe.. Het platteland.. De plek waar ik altijd mijn familie ben blijven opzoeken, de plaats dat geen halfuur van mijn geliefde stadje Al Hoceima rijden is. De leukste bruiloften had ik hier meegemaakt, de leukste logeerpartijtjes waren hier. De plek waar mijn grootouders nooit zijn weggegaan.

Een lach sierde mijn gezicht door de gedachte aan de momenten die ik hier had doorgebracht. Maar als ik voel dat Mohammed achter me staat haal ik diep adem en bewandel ik het pad samen met hem verder richting het huis..


De deur was dicht en even was ik bang dat ze niet thuis zou zijn, maar de gedachte dat het huis een andere deur bezat zorgde ervoor dat ik de hoop niet opgaf. Ik ging de hoek om en daar stond ze dan. De was op te hangen, gewoon bezig met haar dagelijkse bezigheden. Ze draaide zich een ogenblik naar me om en richtte zich toen weer op de was. Ze was zich nergens van bewust.
"Kan ik je ergens mee helpen, mijn dochter." Ik moest me best doen niet in huilen uit te barsten. Ze had me niet herkend.
"7ena, ik ben het.. Fatiha.. Dochter van Malika.." Verschrikt draaide ze zich om bij het horen van die namen. Ze liet een jurk vallen die ze net wilde ophangen. Ik kwam dichterbij en pakte het kledingstuk op. Met grote ogen keek ze me aan toen ik haar de jurk overhandigde. Het volgende moment pakte ze me vast en huilend trok ze me tegen zich aan. Stevig had ik mijn armen om haar heen, ik snoof haar geur op. De bekende geur die me altijd is bijgebleven, en weer waren het de kleine dingen die me deden beseffen hoeveel ik het had gemist. De tranen liepen inmiddels ook over mijn wangen en ik was benieuwd naar wat ze haar hadden verteld. Wat had mijn moeder haar uitgelegd toen ze naar mij vroeg. Want als mijn moeder eens naar mijn oma belde, dan ging ze elke naam langs. Ze wilde weten hoe het ging met elk van haar kleinkinderen, ze moest dus wel wat hebben verteld..

Langzaam haalde ik mezelf uit haar armen en keek haar aan.
"7ena, gaat alles wel goed met je?" Ze knikte terwijl ze de tranen van haar wangen veegde. Ze bekeek me toen van top tot teen.
"Je bent langer geworden, en wijzer. Je ziet er gelukkig uit Fatiha ino.. Ben je dan ook echt gelukkig?" Ik knikte snikkend. Ze veegde een traan van mijn wang.
"7ena, hamdoullilah ik ben gelukkig." Ze knikte terwijl ze me een glimlach schonk. Haar aandacht leek toen getrokken te worden door een gedaante achter mij. Ik deed een stapje opzij en draaide mijn hoofd naar hem.
"7ena dit is Mohammed." Ik stak mijn hand naar hem uit en hij liep dichterbij om mijn hand vast te pakken. Niet wetend hoe hij moest reageren stond hij voor haar neus. Hij pakte toen haar hoofd vast en kuste haar voorhoofd. Ze bedankte hem en keek ons toen aan. 
"Jallah, dan gaan we naar binnen. Je Opa ligt te slapen, jullie blijven toch wel lang?" Ik knikte terwijl ik Mohammed aankeek. We liepen haar achterna het huis binnen.
"Ga zitten mijn dochter en zoon." Zoals ze me vroeg ging ik zitten, en Mohammed nam plaats naast mij. Ze ging in een hoekje staan en zette water op het vuur.
"Doe geen moeite 7ena." Ze schudde met haar hoofd.
"Nee mijn dochter, ik kan jullie niet laten gaan zonder te hebben gegeten of thee te hebben gedronken." Ik hield wijs mijn mond maar dicht want mijn Oma kennende zou ze zich aan haar woord houden. Ik keek Mohammed aan die me toeknikte. 

Langzaam keek ik om me heen, even moest ik slikken. Ik vergelijk het onbewust met het huis waar we de dag ervoor zijn geweest. Het huis van de Oma van Mohammed waar we in een Salon werden ontvangen. Het was een luxe huis vergeleken met het huis van mijn grootouders. Het feit dat ze in dezelfde ruimte kookte en sliep zei eigenlijk al genoeg.
"Je Opa vraagt vaak naar je, hij slaapt altijd om deze tijd in die kamer maar ik ga hem zo wel wakker maken." Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
"Nee 7ena, laat hem maar slapen. Hoe is het met jou, mijn ooms en tantes? Zie je ze veel?" Zuchtend keek ze me aan.
"Fatiha ino, vroeger was het anders. Het huis dat jij vaak hebt bezocht is niet meer hetzelfde. Je tantes wonen nu heel ver, hebben hun eigen kinderen en hun eigen land waar veel tijd in moet worden gestoken. En je ooms zijn hier gewoon, die zie ik wel elke dag, dat geldt ook voor hen kinderen. Die helpen me met water halen en de dagelijkse bezigheden." Ik knikte en ik begreep wat ze bedoelde. Ik had ook gemerkt dat het anders was dan toen, de dagen dat al haar kinderen en kleinkinderen bij elkaar kwamen, de hele nacht op bleven en het liefst niet naar huis gingen. Die dagen herinnerde ik me maar al te goed.
Ik had een tante, een zus van mijn moeder zij was gewoon de leukste thuis. We lagen altijd in een deuk met haar, en al verbleef ik hier maar een paar dagen, het waren bijna de leukste dagen van mijn vakantie. De dagen dat ik hun levenspatroon volgde, ik ging schapen hoedden met mijn nichten, haalde water uit de plaatselijke waterput, waar ze altijd bleven hangen om te roddelen. Maakte gebruik van de ezels en paarden, tja het echte leven van het platteland... Maar alles leek zo verleden tijd.. Zo lang geleden... 


Toch was ik blij hier te zijn, het gevoel dat het me gaf, alsof ik ergens thuis was gekomen. Ik zag dat Mohammed zich niet op z`n gemak voelde, maar hij zei niets. Hij wist hoeveel dit voor me betekende. Dit waren mijn grootouders, degene die mijn moeder hadden grootgebracht. En nu, als ik haar zo bekeek zag ik genoeg gelijkenissen met mijn eigen moeder..... Mijn moeder, door mijn Oma werd bevestigd dat ze me net zo erg miste als ik haar....
*    


Faatje

----------


## SanaaB.

Olaa Faatjemoesjoem..


Ik heb zonet al je vervolgjes gelezen, amai amai, hoe heb je dat gedaan..Je vergt er veel tijd in seg, wollah echt goed gedaan.

Baz 3liek


Doe zo verder zou ik zeggen..

Kusje!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door SanaaB._ 
> *Olaa Faatjemoesjoem..
> 
> 
> Ik heb zonet al je vervolgjes gelezen, amai amai, hoe heb je dat gedaan..Je vergt er veel tijd in seg, wollah echt goed gedaan.
> 
> Baz 3liek
> 
> 
> ...


Altijd leuk om een reactie van jou te lezen...  :blozen:  
En ja, ik probeer nu zoveel mogelijk te tikken want vanaf Maandag ga ik het weer druk krijgen, en eigenlijk wil ik het verhaal wel snel afronden.. Vandaar! Maar goed, dank je wel voor je reactie, en insaallah gauw meer, misschien zelfs vanavond  :Cool:  

Dikke zoen,
Faatje

----------


## sweet_girl*5

Heey FaatjeMoesjoem..

weer een formidabel vervolgje zoals gewoon! 
schrijf snel door!  :knipoog:  

xx

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_
Hoofdstuk 46_* 


Back In Nederland.... 


Langzaam ging ik op de koude vloer zitten. Ik haalde ik mijn hand door mijn haar. De telefoon rinkelde maar ik deed geen moeite op te nemen. Ik wist toch al dat het de meiden van de zaak waren en ze zich vast afvroegen waar ik bleef. Ik was eigenlijk klaar om te vertrekken naar mijn werk toen de misselijkheid het weer van me overnam. Dit was al de derde keer vandaag dat ik hier op de koude vloer in het toilet belandde. Dit was nu al twee weken aan de gang en mijn vermoedens werden langzaam bevestigd. Mohammed leek het gelukkig niet in de gaten te hebben, ik wilde dat het een verrassing voor hem zou zijn. Ik was zwanger, daar was ik van overtuigd. Ik had een zwangerschapstest gedaan en die was positief, toch zeiden ze vaak dat je niet blindelings op die testen moest vertrouwen. Ik had overmorgen al een afspraak bij mijn huisarts en voor die tijd wilde ik het Mohammed nog vertellen, ik wilde namelijk dat hij met me meeging overmorgen. De telefoon haalde me weer uit mijn gedachtens, zuchtend stond ik op en liep naar de woonkamer.

"Met Fatiha..?" Afwachtend luisterde ik naar hetgeen wat Sakina me te vertellen had. Zoals verwacht ging er van alles mis in de zaak. Toch wilde ik er niet naartoe, ik wilde dat ik ze op den duur gewoon alleen kon laten. Ik onderbrak haar.
"Sakina, ik kan niet komen vandaag. Bel me alleen als er echt iets heel goed mis gaat. Jullie kunnen het wel alleen. Ik moet ophangen, succes!" Ik hing op voordat ze nog meer zou zeggen. Ik stond af te wachten of de telefoon nog eens zou gaan maar gelukkig bleef die weg. Ik wist het wel, ze red zich wel. Ik had honger maar geen zin om iets klaar te maken. Nee, koken was eigenlijk niks voor mij. In tegenstelling tot Sakina, ze kon namelijk heerlijk koken! Alleen was Sakina er nu dus niet, en moest ik me zien te redden. Ik liep de keuken in om te kijken of er al iets klaar stond, maar zoals verwacht was er niets te vinden... Net wanneer ik naar de telefoon wil lopen, komt hij als geroepen het huis binnen wandelen.
"Dag vrouwtje van me, ik heb je gemist." Ik ging op de bank zitten en hij plantte een snelle kus op mijn wang. Vrolijk keek hij me aan terwijl hij naast me kwam zitten.
"Je bent maar een uurtje weg, maar ja ik heb je ook gemist hoor. Want, je moet namelijk wat te eten voor me gaan halen. Ik heb geen zin om iets klaar te maken en bovendien heb ik wel zin in de turk." Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek hij me aan.
"Ga je me nou als slaaf gebruiken?" Ik knikte en richtte me weer op de krant. De krant die waarschijnlijk weken lang oud was en dan het feit dat ik nooit een krant las.
"Je bent ziek!" Verbaasd keek ik hem aan. Waar kwam dit nou weer vandaan?
"Hoe kom je daar nou bij? Ik ben niet ziek, ik voel me prima, heb alleen zin in een turkse pizza mag toch?" Hij schudde met zijn hoofd. 
"Ik zie het toch, je bent zo bleek als maar kan. Ik had het toch tegen je gezegd! Je had naar de dokter moeten gaan zodra je terug kwam uit Marokko. Je bent daar ziek geworden de laatste dagen." Verbijsterd kijk ik hem dan aan. 
"Pardon!!! Wat wil je hier nou weer mee zeggen? Ik dacht dat we dat gedeelte al hadden gehad." Hij stond op en ging aan de andere kant van de kamer staan. Bedoelde hij hier echt mee wat ik denk dat hij bedoelde...
"Ik ben gewoon bezorgd om mijn vrouw, en laten we eerlijk zijn Fatiha, sinds die dag dat we bij je Oma zijn geweest voel je je al ziek." Met grote ogen keek ik hem aan. Dit kon hij dus echt niet menen.
"Ik bedoel, echt hygenisch was het er niet." En hij durfde nog verder te gaan, hij zag de verbijstering in mijn ogen en hij durfde erop door te gaan. Ik werd woedend en stond ook op om dreigend tegenover hem te gaan staan.
"Dat jou familie het zo luxe heeft als maar kan, betekent niet dat dat ook geldt voor mijn grootouders. Ze hebben ons met een warm gevoel verwelkomd, en al hebben ze het niet breed ze bezitten tenminste een hart van goud. En nooit maar dan ook nooit zullen ze mij proberen ziek te maken." Hij beet op zijn lip en ik wist dat er meer kwetsende woorden aan zaten te komen. Dus ik bereidde me al voor.
"Fatiha, dat huis waarin ze leven, de omgeving, alles gewoon. Dat ben ik gewoon niet gewend, en daarom verbaast het me niet als je daar ziek bent geworden. Misschien wel door de thee, door dat water ofzo." Voor even vroeg ik me af of hij zich wel bewust was van de woorden die hij me toesprak. Besefte hij dan niet dat hij mij hier mee kwetste??
"Luister Mohammed, bij mij in de familie kennen ze Shor niet eens, ze weten niet eens wat het betekend, als er iemand is die me zal proberen te vergiftigen dan is het wel iemand uit jou familie. Was het je soms ontgaan dat jou moeder iets in mijn thee had gedaan en me dwong het op te drinken. En toen ik bij je Oma was, werd ik ook door haar gedwongen thee te drinken, dus wie weet heeft zij er wel iets in gestopt!" Ik zei het met zoveel woede in me stem dat hij zeker was opgefokt. Met vurende ogen keek hij me aan, en even gaat er een angst door me heen, die vurende ogen kwamen me bekend voor. En nooit was ik zo bang voor hem geweest als op dit moment...


Langzaam tilde hij zijn hand op en voordat ik me bewust ben van hetgeen wat hij wilde doen heeft hij zich al omgedraaid en slaat hij woest met zijn vuist tegen de muur. Geschrokken haal ik mijn hand door mijn haar.
"Je wilde me slaan! Klootzak, je hief je hand naar me op om me te slaan. Sla me dan, als je echt lef hebt moet je me nu slaan." Ik hoorde hem zuchten en zonder het in de gaten te hebben liepen de tranen over mijn wangen.
"Ik moet hier weg..." Hij liep langs me heen de gang op, en in plaats van hem achterna te lopen bleef ik vastgenageld aan de grond staan. Als ik de buitendeur hoor dichtvallen zak ik huilend in elkaar. Ik sloeg mijn handen voor mijn gezicht en ik besefte me wat er zojuist was gebeurd. Voor het eerst in ons huwelijk stond hij op het punt me te slaan. Maar voordat ik daar verder over kon piekeren voelde ik de misselijkheid alweer opkomen, ik rende naar de toilet om over te geven... 

Langzaam zakte ik weer neer op de koude vloer. De tranen liepen alweer over mijn wangen en stiekem hoopte ik dat onze ruzie van net nooit had plaats gevonden. Ik durfde niet te denken aan de gevolgen ALS hij me wel had geslagen.. Toch was er niet veel verschil, hij stond op het punt me te slaan, was dat niet genoeg???*    


Faatje

----------


## sweet_girl*5

SPANNEND!! ga gauw verder!! je doet het zeer goed meid! xx

----------


## SanaaB.

Ahlaan Faatjemoesjoem,


Al dank u wel dat je mijn reacties graag leest, leuk om te horen..

Maar je verhaal jah onverwoordbaar, dat weet je ..


Mooi vervolgje trouwens....ik lees t net....

Kusje!

----------


## brother

heel mooi neergetypt, maar wees voorzichtig hoe je het verder vertelt....

Er is nog steeds een lieve jongen aanwezig, die houdt niet van ruzies. Ik hoop dat dit 'ruzietje' tussen Mohamed en Fatiha in een romantische 'gesprekje' afloopt.  :Smilie:

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

> _Geplaatst door brother_ 
> *heel mooi neergetypt, maar wees voorzichtig hoe je het verder vertelt....
> 
> Er is nog steeds een lieve jongen aanwezig, die houdt niet van ruzies. Ik hoop dat dit 'ruzietje' tussen Mohamed en Fatiha in een romantische 'gesprekje' afloopt. *


  :hihi:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Diezelfde nacht... 


Voor de zoveelste keer draaide ik me om in me bed. Ik wierp een blik op de tijd en zag dat het al drie uur was geweest. Oke, eigenlijk mocht het niet na wat er vandaag was gebeurd maar ik kon niet ontkennen dat ik me zorgen maakte om hem. Ik kon de slaap niet vatten omdat ik niet wist waar hij was, met wie hij was en of hij uberhaupt wel thuis zou komen. Ik zuchtte en net op dat moment hoorde ik de buitendeur opengaan. Met een ruk zat ik op bed maar ik besloot algauw te doen alsof ik sliep. Dadelijk zou er nog een woordenwisseling vallen. Ik ging dus weer liggen en draaide me op mijn zij zodat mijn rug naar de deur was gekeerd. Afwachtend sloot ik mijn ogen, en als ik hem de kamer hoor binnen komen blijf ik verstijfd liggen. Ik hoor dat hij zich aan het omkleden is.
"Fatiha...?" Hoe graag ik me ook wilde omdraaien, om alleen maar een blik van hem te vangen, ik gaf geen kik. Wanneer hij dan naast me ligt wacht ik op een hand die misschien mijn arm aanraakt, maar die kwam niet... Okeej, we hadden ruzie, en aangezien we allebei heel erg koppig konden zijn zou dit wel dagen kunnen duren... Ik zuchtte voor de laatste keer en omdat ik wist dat hij thuis was, was ik tenminste gerustgesteld, en zo kon ik ook in slaap vallen...




Twee dagen later... 


De grote wand vol klein schattige kinderkleertjes deed me bijna schreeuwen van geluk. Maar het maakte me ook helemaal gek, want ik kwam hier voor een paar babyschoentjes, om het nieuws zo aan Mohammed te kunnen vertellen. Maar dit was een te grote bezienswaardigheid. Mohammed en ik waren al twee dagen verder sinds onze ruzie en nog steeds hadden we geen enkele woord tegen elkaar gesproken. We leefde volkomen naast elkaar heen en wisselde geen blikken met elkaar. Alleen het hoognodige werd gezegd. Ik wilde hem zo graag vertellen dat ik er bijna overtuigd van was zwanger te zijn, en dat ik wilde dat hij met me meeging naar de dokter, maar zo koppig als ik was heb ik het hem niet verteld. Vanmorgen, had ik alleen de dokter bezocht en die had me lachend de bevestiging gegeven. Meteen daarna ben ik naar de stad gegaan om baby schoentjes te kopen. Ik wist dat ik het niet met woorden tegen hem kon zeggen dus dan maar op een andere manier.

Zuchtend draaide ik me om en haalde wat baby-schoentjes van een rek. Een glimlach sierde mijn gezicht door de gedachte dat over 8 maanden mijn kind deze schoentjes zou kunnen passen. Althans, een pas geborene droeg geen schoentjes maar ja, daar hoefde ik nu niet aan te denken. Ik haalde de witte schoentjes van het rek, die naar mijn ogen de kleinste leken en liep richting de kassa....



Niet lang daarna, liep ik het huis binnen. Een akelige stilte kwam me tegemoet en ik ging ervanuit dat hij niet thuis was. Wanneer ik mijn jas op de bank in de woonkamer wil gooien zie ik hem liggen. Met starende ogen keek hij me aan. Ik ontweek zijn blik en met het tasje in mijn hand liep ik zonder wat te zeggen richting de slaapkamer.
"Fatiha, moeten wij niet praten?" Ik zuchtte en trok het derde laatje van mijn nachtkastje open, onder wat ondergoed trof ik het pakje aan. Net op de plek waar ik het had achter gelaten. 
"Ik kom er zo aan.." Antwoordde ik snel. Ik pakte het tasje haalde het doosje eruit en opende de deksel. Ik stopte de zwangerschap test naast de babyschoentjes en legde het zo neer, zodat hij meteen de kleur van de zwangerschapstest kon zien. Daarna ging het dekseltje er weer op waar een mooie strik om zat gebonden, een witte strik. Ik zuchtte diep en stond toen op om terug naar de woonkamer te lopen. 


Hij keek me peinzend aan toen ik tegenover hem op de bank ging zitten. Voordat ik wat kon zeggen was hij me voor.
"Wat heb je daar in je hand?" Ik haalde mijn schouders op en keek hem snel aan.
"Ik heb iets voor je gekocht, wil je het nu openmaken?" Hij keek me wantrouwig aan. 
"Je hebt iets voor me gekocht?" Ik knikte en gaf hem het doosje aan. Ik voelde me niet op me gemak, het liefst wilde ik het uitschreeuwen maar ik was nog boos op hem, dat mocht ik niet vergeten. Hij nam het aan en keek er een moment lang naar. Ik kon mezelf wel opvreten tijdens die secondes.
"Fatiha, ga me niet vertellen dat je trouwring hier in zit en dat je me zo wil zeggen dat je me niet meer wil." Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw had ik hem aangekeken. Waar haalde hij dat idee nou weer vandaan? Mijn hand ging over mijn ringvinger en zonder ernaar te kijken wist ik wat hij bedoelde. Hij had mijn trouwring niet om mijn vinger gezien, en dacht dus zo... Ik begreep het. Alleen ik had geen zin hem te vertellen dat ik hem in de badkamer was vergeten vanmorgen.
"Zo makkelijk kom je niet van me af, open het nou maar!" Ik kon de spanning niet meer aan en even had ik de neiging het doosje uit zijn handen te halen en hem zelf open te maken. Weer probeerde hij van me gezicht af te lezen wat er aan de hand was, ik richtte me toen maar op de vloerbedekking en wachtte zijn reactie af. Zenuwachtig friemelde ik aan mijn nagels en als ik weer opkijk moet ik even slikken... 

Ik voel me klein worden onder zijn liefdevolle blik en als ik de tranen over zijn wangen zie lopen moet ik nogmaals even slikken. Ik sta dan op en loop naar hem toe, zijn blik is weer gericht op de babyschoentjes en als hij ze oppakt kijkt hij naar me op. Mijn hart leeft weer op bij het zien van zijn gezichtsuitdrukking, niets is mooier om te zien, dan een man die huilt.... 
Ik veeg een traan van zijn wang en dan richt hij zijn blik op mijn buik, afwachtend kijk ik hem aan en even weet ik niet hoe verder te reageren. Ik wil wat zeggen maar mijn keel lijkt dichtgeknepen. Hij trekt me dan dichter naar zich toe en houdt zijn hoofd snikkend tegen mijn buik. Met mijn hand woel ik door zijn haar, als hij weer naar me opkijkt schenk ik hem een snelle glimlach.
"Echt?" Ik knik langzaam.
"Ja.. echt.. Je wordt vader InsaAllah.." Ik zei het in 1 ademhaling en richtte me toen op het doosje dat hij op de tafel had neergelegd. Hij volgde mijn blik en liet me toen los om de babyschoentjes weer op te pakken.
"Wat zijn ze klein? En hoe? Wanneer? Was je..?" Ik legde mijn vinger op zijn lippen. En pakte zijn handen vast om op zijn schoot te gaan zitten, langzaam sloeg ik mijn armen om zijn nek.
"Ik ga je alles vertellen, maar eerst over laatst.." Hij sloeg zijn ogen neer en keek kort daarna weer naar me op. 
"Schat, het was echt niet mijn bedoeling je te beledigen, ik was gewoon bezorgd." Ik knikte en keek hem zuchtend aan.
"Ik weet het, ik had geen oude koeien uit de sloot moeten halen. Maar je hebt me echt gekwetst met je woorden." Hij knikte bevestigend.
"Maar ik weet dat ik jou ook heb gekwetst, en dat spijt me. Het gaat me nu meer om hoe jij je woede probeerde te uiten." Hij beet op zijn lip en keek me spijtig aan.
"Ik weet het, maar jij kent me langer dan vandaag. Ik zou je nooit op die manier kunnen aanraken, daarvoor ben je me te dierbaar." Langzaam streek hij met zijn hand over mijn wang. En afwachtend keek ik hem aan
"Fatiha, je bent mijn vrouw. Je bent mijn alles, nooit zal ik je kunnen slaan hoe boos je me ook maakt. Zo ben ik niet. Dat weet je toch?" Beschaamd richtte ik me weer op de vloer, hij pakte mijn kin vast en tilde mijn gezicht weer naar hem op.
"Zeg me dat je je bewust bent van het feit dat ik jou nooit zou kunnen slaan?" Ik sloeg mijn ogen neer en ik bedacht me dat hij gelijk had. Ik kende hem goed genoeg om te weten dat hij mij nooit zou slaan, hij zou me niet eens bang willen maken laat staan echt slaan. Ik zuchtte en keek toen weer naar hem op. Langzaam knikte ik en hij drukte een kus op mijn voorhoofd.
"Ok, dan hebben we dat gehad, damn, ik heb je gemist man deze dagen. Ik voelde echt een leegte, net zoals ik die voelde toen ik in Marokko zat.. Zonder jou.." Ik grinnikte.
"Ik weet het, ik ben ook niet te missen.." Quasi arrogant keek ik hemaan. Er verscheen een brede glimlach op zijn gezicht. Ik kwam dichterbij en langzaam plantte ik mijn lippen op de zijne, met mijn ogen dicht geniet ik van zijn lippen, een zachte intense kus... Nu ik hem zo proefde besefte ik me wat ik heb moeten missen. Mijn handen woelde door zijn haar, en zijn armen zakte om mijn middel.


Als ik hem aankijk om even adem te halen grinnikt hij naar me. Ik wil mijn lippen weer op de zijne plaatsen als hij me dwingt hem aan te kijken. Ik schenk hem een snelle glimlach en wacht op wat hij gaat zeggen.
"Fatiha... Je bent zwanger... Nee, wij zijn zwanger.." Lachend kijk ik hem aan waarop hij me quasi boos aankijkt.
"Wat lach je me uit..?" Ik houd op met lachen en kijk hem weer serieus aan. Nu was het zijn beurt om te lachen, en een grote glimlach verbreedde zich op zijn gezicht.
"We krijgen een kind..." Ik knikte bevestigend.
"Ja schat, wij krijgen een kind..." Even dacht ik weer de tranen in zijn ogen te zien maar die maakte algauw plaats voor een intense blik in zijn ogen. En zo gaf hij me het gevoel dat ik hem de gelukkigste man op aarde had gemaakt... En het echte werk moest nog komen, namelijk hem echt een kind schenken.....*    


Liefs,
Faat

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door brother_ 
> *heel mooi neergetypt, maar wees voorzichtig hoe je het verder vertelt....
> 
> Er is nog steeds een lieve jongen aanwezig, die houdt niet van ruzies. Ik hoop dat dit 'ruzietje' tussen Mohamed en Fatiha in een romantische 'gesprekje' afloopt. *


Tevreden?  :blozen:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

SanaaB thanx voor je compliment...:kus:

Fara_nadoria en Sweetygirl, jullie ook bedankt!


Faatje

----------


## sweet_girl*5

heel mooi vervolgje.. hoe doe je het meid.. zo mooi schrijven.. je maakt er echt je werk van!! 

xx

----------


## brother

:schok:

----------


## orka-ogen

PRACHTIG
YOU ARE THE BEST......

----------


## amdaf

hoi faatje

Ik denk dat ieder ander die deze vervolgjes leest zeer tevreden zal zijn over de inhoud ervan. Je kan gevoelens zo goed verwoorden, vooral het gevoel dat je kan hebben tijdens of na een ruzie met je geliefde.
Kan ik van meespreken. Niet dat ik ruzie aan de lopende band heb maar ik denk dat in elke releatie of huwelijk spanningen kunnen voorvallen.
Chapeau  :petaf:   :petaf:  
Fadje

PS: Dankje nogmaals voor de vervolgjes

----------


## Vanity

geweldig vervolgje!!


groeten,
Vanity

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

wollah echt mooie vervolgje  :Wink:

----------


## faaaatje

heey lieverdjee

mis je echt, wollah heb je al 3 hele dagen niet meer gesproken, zie dat je hier wel onn bent.. Waarom niet op msn? Ewa dan maar zo ff wat aandacht van je vragen.. Lieverdd alles goed met je (hahahah had daar mee moeten beginnen)

Schatje mis mij gestoorde Faatje

Bousaaaa

----------


## brother

Ik weet waarom ze het zo druk heeft.

Wil je het weten, dan moet je eerst wat geld storten.

Mijn rekeningnummer: 220-2459875-26

Dank u en tot ziens  :Smilie:

----------


## faaaatje

brother shut up... Ieggg geldwolf met je geld geld geld

----------


## brother

haahhahahahahhahhhahhahaahahhaahaahahahahaha...... ...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Dag schatjes....

Ik ben ongeveer wel terug... Heb knallende koppijn van de afgelopen dagen.. En Faaatje, je weet was tot laat op school vandaag maar gelukkig hoef ik vanavond niet te werken...
Heb je ook gemist schatje, maar ik kom dadelijk online voor jou..
En Brother, pest mijn `dingetje` niet zo, je weet hoe dierbaar ze is voor me...  

Wat betreft het verhaal, heb ik weinig tijd gehad te tikken maar ik doe vanavond me best een vervolg te plaatsen.... Dus... ja en verder dank ik jullie voor de leuke reacties..

Dikke zoen,
Faat_

----------


## faaaatje

Brother lach jezelf nou uit of wat?

Faat weer elkaar mis gelopenn eznoennnn

----------


## Batata24

PERFECT GEWOON !

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Salaam wa3laikoum,

Hoe is het met je? Ik hoop goed. Sorry dat ik een tijdje niet gereageerd heb, maar ik heb op dit moment anderen dingen aan mijn hoofd. Ik zal jou vervolgjes snel inhalen met lezen. 

Take Care
Leyla.._

----------


## NorElHouda

Ik wacht met smacht op je "tikken "  :duim:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Mvr_ZZ_ 
> *Salaam wa3laikoum,
> 
> Hoe is het met je? Ik hoop goed. Sorry dat ik een tijdje niet gereageerd heb, maar ik heb op dit moment anderen dingen aan mijn hoofd. Ik zal jou vervolgjes snel inhalen met lezen. 
> 
> Take Care
> Leyla.. *


Heey lieverd,

Met mij gaat het goed hamdoullilah, hoe is het met jou?
Ik begon me al zorgen om je te maken, maar ik begrijp dat er wat dingetjes gaande zijn. Doe lekker rustig aan, en laat zo nu en dan wat van je horen... Mocht je iets nodig hebben.. je weet me te vinden.. :knipoog: 

Liefs,
Faat


Ps: Vervolg komt eraan.. Lady`s bedankt voor de reacties..

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 47 

Lange maanden later... 


"Haal diep adem en laat je partner hetzelfde doen. Houd je ogen dicht en beweeg je langzaam naar zijn richting." Met draaiende ogen keek ik Mohammed aan die naast me zat. Dit was dus totaal niets voor ons. Vluchtig keek ik om me heen, en ik merkte hoe serieus elk stel hiermee bezig was. Ik slikte even en toen ze het begon te hebben over de ontspanningstechnieken en ademhalingsoefeningen kon ik het wel uitschreeuwen. Hier had ik dus echt het geduld niet voor. Ik schonk Mohammed een vragende blik en ook hij leek het niet interessant te vinden. Alsof we elkaar begrepen stonden we met een ruk op en verlieten de zaal. Lachend stapte we in de auto en reden we naar mijn zaak waar nog genoeg dingen gedaan moesten worden...

Vandaag had ik Mohammed beloofd naar Zwangerschaps-Gym te gaan. Het was dus niet mijn idee, want ik vond het helemaal niet nodig. Toch besloot ik te gaan, voor hem. Uiteindelijk hadden we er meer om gelachen dan er serieus mee om te gaan.
Alle symptomen waren aanwezig. Last van de hormonen, rare eetgewoontes, misselijkheid, het overgeven, de opgezwollen voeten en zelfs de te grote buik voor het aantal maanden dat ik zwanger was leek me steeds zwaarder te vallen. Maar ja, het hoorde er allemaal bij en vaak genoot ik er gewoon van. Ik verwachtte een kind, en elke dag verlangde ik naar het moment dat ik mijn kleintje in mijn armen kon houden. 

Mohammed, was ontzettend lief en geduldig. Ik eiste vaak teveel van hem maar dat besefte ik me te laat, en dat terwijl hij er nooit over klaagde. De hele dag door hield hij zich bezig met mij, hij ging mee naar de zaak, zorgde er voor dat ik niet teveel werkte, en bij elke bruiloft was hij aanwezig. Hij was constant bij me, en ik genoot nog steeds van zijn aandacht, natuurlijk werd ik het soms ook wel zat hem constant om me heen te hebben, maar gelukkig hield hij daar ook rekening mee. 
Hij vertelde trots aan iedereen die we kende dat ik zwanger was, en we kregen alleen positieve reacties. Van zijn moeder heb ik alleen een telefoontje gehad om me te feliciteren maar verder was ze niet langs gekomen. Iets waar ik eigenlijk wel blij om was, want ik was bang dat ze me iets zou aandoen. Dat ze mij ziek zou proberen te maken zodat het gevolgen zou hebben voor het kind en dat weer als gevolg zou hebben mij te zien lijden. Maar vaak schudde ik die gedachte toch van me af. Welke oma zou zijn kleinkind willen vermoorden? Het was gewoon Shaitan die me rare dingen toefluisterde...


In de zaak is het hartstikke druk, Sakina heeft haar handen vol en ook de andere dames, Nawal en Maryam zijn bezig met klanten. Er zijn drie dames bruidsjurken aan het passen en vragend had ik Sakina daarop aangekeken. Ze haalde haar schouders op en ik riep haar mee te komen naar mijn kamer achterin. Ze volgde me en terwijl ze me de post aangaf keek ze me aan.
"Sakina, hoe kan het zo zijn dat er 3 dames bruidsjurken aan het passen zijn? Het is ontzettend druk, zoiets kan niet op dezelfde tijdstip.." Ze knikte begrijpend. 
"Ik weet het, alleen die twee andere dames konden niet later dus heb ik het verplaatst voor eerder vandaag. Is dat zo erg dan?" Ik knikte om antwoord te geven op haar vraag.
"Dadelijk vechten er dames om dezelfde jurk, en daarnaast is die ruimte daar veel ste klein voor. Je moet een bruidje alle tijd geven die ze nodig heeft voor een jurk. Op deze manier jaag je haar alleen op. Begrijp je dat?" Ze knikte begrijpend en met een zachte knik liet ik haar weten dat ze mocht gaan. Mohammed liep de ruimte in en toen ze wegliep sloot hij de deur achter haar dicht. Zonder naar hem op te kijken bekeek ik mijn post, er zat veel papierwerk en zuchtend stond ik weer op. Ben blij dat ik dit aan Nawal kon overlaten, gezien zij daar voor had gestudeerd. 

Mohammed was om zich heen aan het kijken maar toen die mij zag opstaan vroeg hij me of we konden gaan.
"Ja, laten we maar gaan, ik voel me weer slap worden." Hij knikte en liep me voor naar de deur. Terwijl ik op zijn arm leunde liepen we door de zaak. Sakina hield ons tegen en vriendelijk had ze aan Mohammed gevraagd of hij de man in de zaak kon bezighouden. Hij zat zijn zusje namelijk op te jagen bij het passen van een jurk. Hij keek mij aan en toen ik knikte liep hij weg. Terwijl Sakina weer aan het werk ging bekeek ik haar even. Ik was echt trots op haar, en de laatste tijd had ik echt het gevoel om alles aan haar over te laten. Ze kon het aan, zelfs op zo een jonge leeftijd. Toen ze mijn blik opmerkte keek ze me vragend aan. Ik schonk haar een snelle glimlach en ging op een stoel zitten. 

Langzaam keek ik om me heen, en zuchtend besefte ik me dat ik het niet kon. Ik zou de zaak nooit willen verkopen, ik had hier bloed, zweet en tranen voor gelaten. De zaak, dat was alles wat ik had. Het enige wat echt tot mij behoorde, Mohammed daarbij niet meegerekend.
Ik begin last van mijn onderrug te krijgen en wanneer ik zie dat Mohammed de zoveelste geheimzinnige telefoontje krijgt, kijk ik hem afwachtend aan. Hij stapte op me af.
"Zullen we gaan schoonheid, je ziet er moe uit." Ik knikte en keek daarop naar Sakina.
"Oh, ja ik red me wel. Ga lekker naar huis en maak je geen zorgen hoor." Ze gaf me een knipoog en glimlachend stond ik op. Eindelijk... Naar huis....




Thuis aangekomen... 

Als eerst gooi ik mijn schoenen in de gang uit en als Mohammed me vraagt naar de woonkamer te lopen kijk ik hem vragend aan.
"Ja, ik heb een verrassing voor je. Ewa zied, loop door!" Ik zuchtte en doe mijn hand in mijn zij.
"Niet zo geheimzinnig, ik wil gewoon liggen." Hij knikte.
"Dat kan ook zeekoe, loop nou door, of moet ik een hijskraan aanschaffen." Ik lachtte om zijn opmerking. Zoals hij zei liep ik hem voor naar de woonkamer. Ik verwachtte een cadeautje op tafel aan te treffen maar in plaats daarvan staat een grote groep in mijn huis.
"Suprise!!!!!!" Met open mond had ik iedereen aangekeken. Toen ik me weer naar Mohammed omdraaide had hij me een snelle glimlach geschonken en me verder de kamer in geduwd. 
"Wat doen jullie allemaal hier?" De tranen sprongen me in de ogen. Fatima, Faysal, Chaimae, Assia, Ilham en haar man, Miloud, andere collega`s van werk en niet te vergeten Reda en Ouacima. Fatima stapte als eerst op me af en stevig had ze me omhelsd. Er was niks meer te zien van haar buik en toen ik Faysal daarop aankeek, viel me pas het kleine wezentje op in zijn armen. Ze was bevallen. Een grote glimlach sierde mijn gezicht en de tranen liepen al over mijn wangen. Ik omhelsde iedereen, en bedankte ze voor hun komst. De pijnlijke voeten, rug en hongerige gevoel verdween naar de achtergrond. De blijdschap hen te zien was van mijn gezicht af te lezen. Ik was gelukkig....



Diezelfde avond.... 

Ik stond tegen het aanrecht geleund, en peinzend had ik Assia aangekeken die een verhaal aan het vertellen was. Mijn gedachtens dwaalde af.
Een baby-feestje dus. Het was een gezellige avond, de muziek stond aan, sommige danste, andere praatte en lachtte. Maar ze waren hier, de meest dierbare personen in mijn leven waren bij mij. Ik vond het geweldig dat Mohammed dit voor mij had geregeld, en eigenlijk had ik hem er niet eens voor bedankt. Hij was echt een schatje en de hele avond vroeg hij me of ik het wel naar mijn zin had en ik niet te moe was. Hij had me zelfs getrokken om met hem te dansen, toen Reda en Faysal daarop begonnen te lachen, had hij ze trots gezegd dat ik zijn Zeekoe was, en dat ik er hoe dan ook altijd mooi zou uitzien. Ik kon wel huilen toen ik het hem hoorde zeggen, en weer voelde ik me trots me zijn vrouwtje te noemen. Hij kwam altijd voor mij op, of ze het nou als een geintje bedoelde hij liet ze altijd weten dat hij de gelukkigste man op aarde was omdat hij me zijn vrouw mocht noemen, en binnekort de moeder van zijn kind....


De deurbel haalde me uit mijn gedachtens.. Ik schonk Assia een snelle glimlach en strompelde naar de deur. Toen ik openmaakte stond een grote cadeau voor mijn ogen, toen die werd weggehaald zag ik een lachende Sakina met de rest van de dames van de zaak. Ze stapte naar binnen, en ze liepen me bijna omver. Voordat ik haar wat kon zeggen was ze me voor.
"Als jij nog een gezellige avondje wil, moet je nu de deur dicht gooien." Vragend keek ik haar aan, maar deed wat ze me vroeg. De dames kustte me snel en terwijl ze me feliciteerde liepen ze richting de woonkamer. Ik stond verstomd te kijken maar eigenlijk moest het me niet verbazen, je kon geen hoogte krijgen van die dames. Ik wil ze dan achterna lopen, als de deurbel weer gaat. Ik loop weer terug terwijl Mohammed ook van plan was de deur te openen.
"Oh, zou jij opendoen?" Ik knikte, maar toch kwam hij achter me staan toen ik de deur opende.
"Hallooo, gefeliciteerd. H h eindelijk! Wat een leuk buikje en al zo groot." Ze wreef over mijn buik en geschokt keek ik ze aan. De hele groep stormde naar binnen. Zijn zussen, zijn broers, en wat schoonzussen. Natuurlijk niet te vergeten, zijn ouders. Geen enkele woord kreeg ik over mijn lippen, met grote ogen stond ik stil naar ze te kijken en ontving ik de kussen op mijn wangen. Ik voelde Mohammed mijn hand vastpakken en toen kreeg ik een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Hartelijk groette ik zijn vader, die met tranende ogen naar ons keek. Ik moest even slikken, en toen hij Mohammed omhelste ben ik maar weggelopen, de groep achterna de woonkamer in. 


De gasten die er waren keken met vragende ogen naar mijn schoonfamilie. Ik probeerde het ijs te breken door het over de cadeaus te hebben.
"Ik zie alleen maar blauw inpakpapier, het zou toch niet zo zijn dat iedereen een jongetje verwacht?" De meeste begonnen te lachen waarop ik opgelucht adem haalde. 
"Tja, Fatiha, in de familie is het zo dat de eerste altijd een zoontje is geweest." Lachend keek ik Reda aan.
"Ga er niet al te veel op hopen, want bij mij in de familie is er altijd een dochter die als eerst op de wereld wordt gebracht." Ze begonnen weer te lachen, en Ouacima keek me bedankend aan. 

Mohammed liep de kamer in samen met zijn vader en toen hij me naar buiten wenkte, liep ik naar hem toe, richting de keuken. Waar we eindelijk even alleen konden zijn. Hij sloeg onverwacht zijn armen om me heen en trok me dichter naar zich toe. Ik liet mijn hoofd op zijn borst rusten.
"Mohammed.. Choukran voor vandaag. Dat je ervoor hebt gezorgd dat iedereen hier is. Ik ben echt blij ze om me heen te hebben." Hij zuchtte.
"Ik doe wat elke man zou doen Fatiha, en dat is een glimlach op het gezicht van zijn vrouw brengen." Ik keek naar hem op.
"Ik hou van je lieverd..." Hij glimlachtte..
"En ik van jou..."



Door mijn schoonfamilie, ben ik overladen met cadeau`s. Ze waren zo lief voor me, zelfs te overdreven lief. Ze hebben het over mogelijke kindernamen, ze pakken cadeau`s uit, en wrijven over mijn buik wanneer ze die kans krijgen. De hele tijd leggen ze uit hoe blij ze zijn dat Mohammed en ik een kind verwachten. Zijn moeder begint me allerlei adviezen en tips te geven. Ik word er zelfs bang van, en als Mohammed dat in de gaten krijgt trekt hij de aandacht naar zich toe.

"Ik wilde even wat zeggen.." Mohammed nam dus het woord. Ik stond op en liep even de deur uit, in de gang haalde ik diep adem, om daarna bij de deuropening te gaan staan, bij hen op de bank zitten zou ik niet meer doen.
"Ik wil iedereen bedanken voor jullie komst. Choukran voor alles. Fatiha heeft een moeilijke zwangerschap al wil ze dat niet toegeven." Hij keek me aan en hij betrapte me erop dat ik met mijn hoofd schudde. Ze begonnen te lachen en ik voelde mijn wangen rood kleuren.
"En daarom, wil ik jullie vragen er ook alles aan te doen om het haar naar haar zin te maken. Ik weet het, ik ben natuurlijk overbezorgd, maar welke toekomstige vader is dat niet over zijn vrouw. In elk geval, ik zeg dit omdat het heel waarschijnlijk zo zal zijn dat ik Fatiha een tijdje moet verlaten voor zaken in Marokko." Even dacht ik dat ik het niet goed had gehoord, maar de spijtige blik in zijn ogen vertelde me genoeg.
"Nou is het zo dat het echt moet, en het maar voor twee weken is. Ik vind het vreselijk mijn vrouw alleen zwanger achter te laten, maar nu ik weet dat jullie hier allemaal vandaag zijn weet ik ook dat jullie er voor haar zullen zijn wanneer ik er niet ben." Ik schudde mijn hoofd en hij merkte het op.
"Lieverd, ik weet dat je het er niet mee eens bent maar die weken zijn zo voorbij." Ik bleef met mijn hoofd schudde en toen nam Reda het woord.
"Faat, wij zijn hier. Maak je geen zorgen ok?" De blik van zijn moeder viel me op, en met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik haar aan.
Natuurlijk, zij genoot hier van. Het liefst had ze gewild dat hij me hier had gedumpt en gewoon in Marokko trouwde met een ander. Langzaam aan werd ik woedend om het feit dat Mohammed zeer binnekort weg zou gaan, maar ik kon het me niet laten gebeuren. En ik moest er dus ook voor zorgen dat hij niet wegging. Ik wilde hem niet missen, niet nog een keer....*    


Faatje

----------


## sweet_girl*5

spannend  :grote grijns:  !! 


xx'

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## orka-ogen

hallo, 
je hebt het weer schitterend voor elkaar gekregen.
een dikke proficiat  :love:   :love:   :love:   :love:   :love:   :love:   :ole:

----------


## brother

Mooooi zo!!!! Doe zo voort....

Ik hoop dat Mohammed niet naar marokko vertrekt, maar dat hij bij zijn lieve schatje blijft  :Mad:  !!! (Wie kan er nu zonder zijn vrouw leven?? Ik zou sterven zonder haar  :grote grijns: )

----------


## amdaf

Hoi Faatje

Al heb je dan nog hoofdpijn, je overtreft jezelf keer op keer.
choukran voor het vervolgje.
Ben de laatste tijd zoveel van je gewoon, dat ik geen genoegen neem met een kleintje.
 :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :ole:   :ole:   :hihi:   :hihi:  
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXjes
Fadje

----------


## SanaaB.

Ahlaaan Faatjemoesjoem,...

Ik heb zonet je vervolgjes gelezen..mooi gedaan seg, wollah..onverwoordbaar dat je zoveel gedult hebt, je moet er wat mee doen, al dat schrijfwerk..

Laat het wat moois zijn , je einde...


Kusje!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 48 


Paar dagen later... 

"Nee, ik wil het er niet over hebben." Hij gooide hopeloos met zijn handen in de lucht.
"Faat, ik ga toch. Al weet ik dat jij het niet wil, ik moet wel gaan. Het is voor ons." Koppig bleef ik met mijn hoofd schudde.
"Ik wil het niet horen, we hadden het over de baby-kamer. Hij is dus klaar volgens Reda, daarover belde hij je." Hij zuchtte.
"Ik weet dat de baby-kamer klaar is, Reda en ik hebben het samen gedaan remember? Verander niet van onderwerp." Ik zuchtte voor de zoveelste keer.
"Ik wil naar mijn moeder..." Verbaasd bleef hij me aankijken.
"Waar komt dit nou weer vandaan?" Ik haalde mijn schouders op.
"Ik wil mijn moeder zien. Ik mis haar." Hij stond me even aan te kijken en toen kwam hij maar naast me zitten. De tranen sprongen me onverwacht in de ogen en zonder iets te zeggen sloeg hij zijn armen om me heen.
"Ik verwacht een kind Mohammed. Het zwanger zijn is zoveel meer dan ik had gedacht, juist in deze periode mis ik haar meer dan ooit. De laatste tijd denk ik steeds, hoe het zou zijn als mijn kind me zou verlaten voor een ander, dat is toch absurd!" Hij schudde met zijn hoofd.
"Dat is anders lieverd, maar ik begrijp het. Waarom ga je er vandaag niet heen?" Verbaasd keek ik naar hem op.
"Je kan het toch proberen?" Ik knikte.
"Misschien moet ik dat maar doen. Maar je gaat wel mee." Peinzend keek hij me aan.
"Is dat wel zo een goed idee." Ik haalde mijn schouders op.
"Je hoort bij mij, je bent mijn man. En ik verwacht een kind van je, genoeg redenen om ons beide te accepteren." Hij zuchtte, en stevig trok hij me weer tegen zich aan...




 
Later die dag... 

De deurbel klonk hetzelfde als de laatste keer dat ik me op dit deurmat bevond. Ik zuchtte en keek Mohammed aan. Hij schonk me een snelle glimlach en drukte ongeduldig weer op de bel. Als dan eindelijk de deur opengaat, houd ik mijn adem in. Haar ogen glinsteren op bij het zien van mijn dikke buik. Vergeleken met vele andere vrouwen die net zo ver waren als ik met hun zwangerschap, had ik als zij geen buik die je kon verbergen. Dus het was meteen ook het eerste wat je opviel als je mij zou tegenkomen.

"Lieverd, kom binnen." Ze deed een stap achteruit en ik stapte naar binnen. Even bleef ik tegenover haar stil staan, haar ogen dwalen weer af naar mijn buik en trots kijkt ze mij dan weer aan. Ik stap dichterbij en geef haar een zoen op haar voorhoofd. Met mijn armen om haar heen trek ik haar dichter tegen me aan. 
"Salaam mama, hoe gaat het met je?" Ze knikte en haalde me uit haar armen. Een ogenblik bekeek ze me en stuurde me toen richting de woonkamer. Mohammed gaf haar een hoofdkus en volgde mij toen ook.
"Malika? Wie is daar?" Zijn stem deed me aan de grond vastgenageld staan, en even had ik niet de moed dit door te zetten. Ik zuchtte en wanneer ik zijn hand op mijn schouders voel stap ik verder, naar de woonkamer. Als hij opkijkt geef ik hem een snelle glimlach. Vragend had hij me aangekeken en toen hij Mohammed op merkte draaide hij zijn hoofd om en richtte zich weer op de tv. Ik haalde enigzins opgelucht adem en nam rustig plaats op de bank. Langzaam keek ik om me heen wanneer Mohammed naast me komt zitten. De woonkamer was veranderd, en meteen verschenen er beelden uit het verleden. Ik sloot mijn ogen en haalde diep adem. Daarna probeerde ik de aandacht van mijn vader te trekken.
"Papa, hoe is het met je gezondheid?" Hij haalde zijn schouders op en verder zei hij niets. Een ogenblik bleef ik hem bekijken. Hij was altijd zo koppig geweest, en ik besefte me ook hoe hard ik ook zou schreeuwen om zijn aandacht, hij zou het me niet geven. Niet zolang Mohammed naast me zat. Ik zuchtte voor de zoveelste keer en mijn moeder die water is gaan opzetten zat nu tegenover me. Glimlachend keek ik haar aan.
"Hoe ver ben je al?" Niet begrijpend bleef ik haar aankijken.
"Je zwangerschap.." En ze wees naar mijn buik. Ik glimlachtte.
"Bijna 5 maanden nu." Ze knikte en even was ik van plan diep in haar armen te schuilen. 

Mohammed zocht mijn hand op met de zijne, en verstrengelde zijn vingers in de mijne. Zijn trillende hand deed me opschrikken en vragend had ik hem daarop aangekeken. Hij lachtte met moeite naar me. Ik begreep dat hij zich duidelijk niet op zijn gemak voelde...
De overheersende stem van mijn vader deed me opschrikken. 
"Fatiha, ik wil dat je het huis verlaat?" Geschrokken keek ik mijn moeder aan, die haar ogen neersloeg.
"Maar papa ik..." Hij schudde met zijn hoofd, en dat alleen deed me mijn mond houden.
"Kom maar terug als ik niet thuis ben." Ik knikte, al wist ik dat hij me niet had kunnen zien. Hoe kon het ook als hij zijn ogen op de tv-beelden had gericht. Ik stond met moeite op en probeerde de opkomende tranen tegen te houden. Mohammed volgde mijn voorbeeld en liep me vooruit de gang in. Ik draaide me om naar mijn moeder die me met tranende ogen aankeek. Ze schudde met haar hoofd en dat zei me genoeg. Ze wilde niet meer dat ik terug zou komen. Ik zuchtte en volgde Mohammed de deur uit. Wanneer de deur achter ons in het slot viel, sloot zich tegelijkertijd een hoofdstuk in mijn hart... Ik was mijn ouders kwijt.. Voorgoed!




 
Diezelfde avond... 

"Dat kietelt, geef nu maar aan mij!" Giechelend pakte ik het apparaat uit zijn handen. Ik ging over mijn buik en binnen een paar secondes had ik beet. Zijn ogen glinsterde op en met een grote glimlach keek hij me aan.
"Hoor je het?" Hij knikte.
"Je bent al bijna tien minuten bezig en ik net een paar secondes en ik heb meteen beet." Hij reageerde niet, hij luisterde met volle aandacht naar de hartslag van ons kleintje, dat nog in mijn buik rond zwemde. Met de koptelefoon op zijn hoofd keek hij me met een grote glimlach op zijn gezicht aan. Ik lag op mijn rug op bed, met mijn blote buik naar hem gericht. Ik voelde me slap worden, en ik gaapte voor de zoveelste keer. 

Toen ik hem weer aankeek voelde ik mijn hart weer opleven. Hij was helemaal in de wolken, en dromerig staarde hij me ook aan.
"Trouwens, je had het laatst over namen maar er is me niks blijven hangen." Hij ging dichterbij zitten en keek me bedenkend aan.
"Voor een jongen dacht ik aan Rayaan, en voor een meisje dacht ik aan Naouar. Wat vind jij?" Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik hem aan.
"Rayaan??" Hij knikte.
"Dat klinkt zo lang, ik heb liever Reda." Hij opende zijn mond van verbazing.
"Zou jij onze kind naar mijn broer willen noemen?" Ik knikte.
"Waarom niet?" Hij haalde zijn schouders op.
"Mijn idee, dacht dat je het misschien niet zou willen." Ik knikte geruststellend. 
"Met alle liefde, zijn naam zal weinig zijn, als hij enigzins gaat lijken op Reda mogen we tevreden zijn." Hij knikte lachend.
"Maar Naouar, dat lijkt me zo een mooie naam voor een meisje. Dat betekent Bloem, en dan gaat ze op haar moeder lijken die als een Witte Roos is." Ik knikte, lachend om zijn redenering.
"Mooie naam, maar ik zou voor een meisje graag Lina willen. Kort maar krachtig." Hij schudde met zijn hoofd.
"Nee, voor een meisje wil ik dolgraag Naouar." Ik schudde op mijn beurt weer met mijn hoofd. 
"Het wordt Lina. En moeders hebben altijd het laatste woord." Sipjes keek hij me aan, waarop ik begon te lachen.
"We zien het wel..." Zijn gezicht klaarde op, en terwijl hij de koptelefoon van zijn hoofd haalde kwam hij dichterbij. Zijn lippen plaatste zich op de mijne, en zachtjes kuste hij me. Ik sloot mijn ogen en ik voel zijn handen over mijn blote buik gaan. Ik giechelde.
"Dat kietelt. Houd op!" Hij begon ook te lachen en om me te pesten plaatste hij zijn lippen op mijn buik. Zachtjes kuste hij elk plekje op mijn te grote buik, liefkozend keek hij me aan. Zijn blik sprak boekdelen.
"Je bent echt een schoonheid!" Ik trok mijn wenkbrauwen op.
"Zelfs met zo een dikke buik, opgezwolle voeten, sagerijnige hoofd en noem maar op." Hij knikte.
"Ja, je bent bloedmooi." Ik zuchtte en keek hem aan.
"Ik houd van je Bolle.." Ik lachtte.
"Ik ook van jou Mohammed.." 

Langzaam kwam hij naast me liggen en ik besefte me hoe moe hij wel niet was. Zuchtend streek ik met mijn wijsvinger over zijn gezicht. Hij sloot zijn ogen.
"Ik vertrek morgen trouwens." Ik was niet verbaasd dit te horen. Ik had de koffers in de baby-kamer al opgemerkt. Hij opende zijn ogen en staarde naar het plafond.
"Het is voor 2 weken, dan sta ik weer op Schiphol. Ik moet alleen papieren tekenen voor het huis, en wat mensen inhuren voor de laatste dingen." Ik zuchtte en ik draaide me op mijn buik.
"Ik ga met je mee.." Hij schudde vastberaden met zijn hoofd.
"Je mag niet vliegen, dat risico wil ik niet nemen. Bovendien kan jij al die stress er niet bij hebben." Ik zuchtte wederom en toen hij me aankeek stond hij met een ruk op.
"Niet liggen op je buik?" Koppig draaide ik mijn hoofd de andere kant op.
"Het doet de baby niks, hij of zij heeft genoeg bescherming." Hij zuchtte.
"Hoe kan dat nou als je er praktisch op ligt." Ik haal diep adem.
"Ga slapen, morgen ga je maar alleen, ik ga niet nog een keer afscheid van je nemen..." Hij zuchtte maar verder zei hij niets. Ik bleef op mijn buik liggen totdat ik ervan overtuigd was dat hij sliep. 

Ik draaide me toen naar hem om. Lang heb ik hem bekeken, elke detail van hem opgenomen. Ik zou hem missen, natuurlijk. Maar ik moest me deze weken zien te redden, ik wist dondersgoed dat hij dit alleen deed omdat het moest. Toch wilde ik hem ook niet laten gaan. 
Ik besefte me hoe moe hij wel niet zou zijn. De afgelopen maanden had het geleken alsof hij mij letterlijk op zijn rug droeg. Alles deed hij voor me, al mijn hormoonverschijnselen had hij zonder te klagen geaccepteerd. Zuchtend besefte ik me hoeveel hij te verduren had gehad de afgelopen tijd. Hij zorgde voor een glimlach op mijn gezicht als alles me te zwaar werd. Hij nam de druk van me over voorzover dat kon als het ging om mijn werk of huishoudelijke taken. Elke dag liet hij me weten hoeveel hij van me hield. Als ik me een lelijkerd voelde met al die verschijnselen was hij het die met een grote glimlach op zijn gezicht vertelde hoe mooi ik wel niet was. Tja, ik zou hem zeker weten missen... Oeff, wat hield ik toch van hem!!*     



Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Choukran voor de reacties allemaal.. Waardeer het ontzettend..
De lieve woorden bezorgen me een glimlach op mijn gezicht, en geven me de inspiratie door te gaan...

Dus als jullie je afvragen waar ik de geduld en energie vandaan haal dan weten jullie dat jullie dat effect op me hebben...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Insaallah Gauw meer..

Dikke zoen,
Faat

Brother: Sorry.. hij gaat toch wel naar marokko al leek het mij in tegenstelling tot jou wel een goed plan.. (Kunnen ze elkaar missen, en hoe fijner het is bij het weerzien na een lange tijd..  :hihi: )

----------


## amdaf

Hey faatje 

Het is maar een kleine moeite om een berichtje te plaatsen na een vervolgje.

Brother: Sorry.. hij gaat toch wel naar marokko al leek het mij in tegenstelling tot jou wel een goed plan.. (Kunnen ze elkaar missen, en hoe fijner het is bij het weerzien na een lange tijd..  :hihi: ) [/B][/QUOTE] 

Het is zeker fijn het weerzien van je geliefde na een lange periode (2en een halve week, leek wel 3 maanden)
Heb het deze keer aan den lijve ondervonden.  :frons:  
Heb toen constant aan de lijn gehangen om te vragen wanneer hij naar huis zou komen.  :student:  Alhoewel hij het verdiende om er even tussenuit te gaan, maar niet meer alleen.INCHAALLAH  :haha:   :haha:  
Bisou
Fadje

----------


## orka-ogen

WAAAUAUUUW ik ben echt onder de indruk;
JE DOET HET WEER MEID, GEWOON PRACHTIG,
I LOVE IT  :duim:

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## brother

Amdaf, het is goed dat je zoiets ervaart , want faatje heeft aan de ene kan wel gelijk, hoe meer je met je geliefde blijft, hoe sneller dat jullie elkaar beu gaan worden... (behalve als hij je goed kan verwennen, dan kun je hem nooit missen  :tik:  )

Maar onze faatje kan het zo goed vertellen, dat het verhaal te goed is om te kunnen bestaan.

----------


## sweet_girl*5

Ooh wat een prachtig vervolgje meid!! 
je maakt er echt je werk van.. xx

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Salaam allemaal...

Leuk al die reacties weer eens te lezen... 
Nou ik ben eigenlijk net thuis van werk en ben doodmoe, heb wel een beginnetje gemaakt aan een vervolg..

Insaallah morgen na school, nu moet ik even wat dagelijkse bezigheden doen en dan mijn bedje induiken..

Amdaf: Nooit meer die man van je alleen laten gaan dus 

En brother, orka_ogen en sweety_girl thanx voor de lieve complimenten...  

Dikke smak,
Faat*

----------


## samekke

hey faatjemoesjoem,

het is een prachtig verhaal en wacht met spanning op je vervolg!!!


groetjes
Sam

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 49 

De volgende dag... 


"Lieverd, ga je echt niet mee naar het vliegveld?" Koppig schudde ik met mijn hoofd. Hij kwam dichterbij en nam plaats naast me op de bank.
"Doe niet zo, of neem in elk geval afscheid van me dan?" Weer schudde ik met mijn hoofd zonder hem aan te kijken. Langzaam haalde hij een pluk uit mijn gezicht en plaatste een zachte kus op mijn wang. Ik bewoog niet, maar bleef star voor me uit kijken. Ik nam het hem kwalijk, hij ging me in de steek laten. Weer!
"Ik houd van je Bolle, zorg goed voor jezelf en onze kleintje." Ik knikte wederom zonder hem aan te kijken en zuchtend stond hij op. Hij verliet de woonkamer met Reda en niet veel later hoorde ik de deur in het slot vallen. De tranen biggelden over mijn wangen, damn hij was gewoon weg! 

Reda zou hem naar het vliegveld brengen. En ik zat hier als een zeekoe naar de tv te kijken. De hele morgen had ik hier gezeten en ik had geen afscheid van hem genomen. Zo koppig als ik was. Ik zuchtte en stond toen ook maar op. Langzaam kleedde ik me aan en ging op weg naar de zaak, ik zou toch niet de hele dag alleen thuis kunnen blijven...



Zuchtend stapte ik niet veel later de zaak binnen, en meteen werd ik bestormd door bekende klanten.
"Wat een mooie buik!" "Hoe ver ben je al?" "Is het een jongen of een meisje?" "Heb je een moeilijke zwangerschap?" Allerlei vragen waar ik onderhand wel ziek van werd. Ik gaf natuurlijk vriendelijk antwoord en gelukkig bleven ze niet al te lang aan me plakken. Ik ging naast Sakina staan die achter de toonbank zich had verdiept in berekeningen.
"Lukt het allemaal nog?" Ze knikte zonder op te kijken.
"Je staat er alleen vandaag, heb je geen hulp nodig?" Weer schudde ze haar hoofd zonder op te kijken. Ik zuchtte en keek verveeld om me heen. Ik wilde Sakina weer wat vragen als ze me verschrikt aankijkt.
"Moet jij Mohammed niet op het vliegveld afzetten." Ik zuchtte, lichtelijk geiriteerd.
"Nee! Reda, brengt hem nu." Ze schudde met haar hoofd.
"Wil je me nu gaan wijsmaken dat je geen afscheid van hem hebt genomen?" Ik knikte zonder haar aan te kijken, in plaats daarvan richt ik me op de klanten.
"Faat! kom op, wat doe je hier nog?" Vragend keek ik haar aan. Me beseffend dat ze gelijk had, onderweg naar de zaak had ik twintig keer de afslag willen nemen naar de snelweg, om hem zo nog te kunnen inhalen en hem een dikke zoen te geven voordat die vertrok. Maar ik was te koppig, en daarom stond ik hier. Twijfelend keek ik haar aan, en alsof ze wist wat ik dacht knikte ze naar me.
"Als je nu gaat red je het misschien nog." Voordat ze meer kon zeggen was ik de zaak al uitgelopen, richting de auto, in de hoop hem nog te kunnen zien voordat hij echt het vliegtuig zou instappen....





Daar aangekomen... 


"Dank je wel!!" Schreeuwde ik naar de marokkaanse man die me de juiste vertrekhal had aangewezen. Rennend zwaaide ik nog naar hem en ondertussen voelde ik me voeten, die vreselijk pijn deden. Ik was uitgeput maar ik bleef rennen voorzover dat kon. Als ik er uiteindelijk denk te zijn kijk ik als een gek om me heen. Ik ben buiten adem en sta bijna op het punt zijn naam te schreeuwen. Ik werd duizelig nu ik zo al die mensen zag, de drukte werd me gewoon teveel. Ik probeer langzaam op adem te komen en ondertussen probeer ik te kijken of zijn rode shirt me ergens opvalt, teleurgesteld lijk ik het bijna op te geven.
"Fatiha???? Je bent er!!" Verschrikt draai ik me om en blij om hem te zien omhels ik Reda.
"Waar is hij?? Ben ik te laat??" Nog steeds buiten adem probeer ik op hem te leunen. Hij schudde toen lachend met zijn hoofd. 
"Hij loopt net weg. Hij heeft lang gewacht in de hoop dat je toch zou komen." Met gefronsde wenkbrauwen keek ik hem aan. 
"Dus ik ben te laat!" Twijfelend keek hij me aan.
"Volgens mij kun je het nog proberen.." Hij wijsde me een richting aan, en voordat hij zijn woorden kon afmaken was ik die richting al opgelopen. Ik probeer boven de mensen uit te kijken in de hoop hem te zien, en als ik hem dan eindelijk zie lopen schreeuw ik zijn naam.
"Mohammed!! Nee.. Wacht!!" Gelukkig draaide hij zich om, en ik wurmde me tussen de mensen door om bij hem te komen. Met een grote glimlach stond hij me aan te kijken.
"Je bent wel gekomen??" Ik knikte beschaamd. En het volgende moment vlieg ik hem in de armen.
"Wat denk je wel niet! Zonder afscheid weggaan? Stommerd!" Hij trok me stevig tegen zich aan en lachtte.
"Dikzak, ik wil dit echt niet. Ik wil nooit afscheid van je nemen, maar jij weet dondersgoed dat ik dit moet." Ik knikte zuchtend.
"Ik weet het, het spijt me." Hij haalde me uit zijn armen en keek me een lange tijd aan.
"Wat doe je?" Hij lachtte toen hij merkte dat ik bloosde onder zijn liefkozende blikken.
"Mijn vrouwtje bekijken, ik moet er namelijk een week missen!" Vragend keek ik hem aan.
"Een week??? Ga je dan niet voor twee weken?" Hij schudde met zijn hoofd.
"Nee Hbiba, zolang kan ik je niet alleen laten. Pff, zorg jij nou maar voor die kleintje dan kan ik weer voor je komen zorgen als ik terug ben." Verdrietig keek ik hem toen aan.
"Wollah ik ga je missen!" Hij knikte en trok me toen weer tegen zich aan.
"Zorg goed voor jezelf, nooit een maaltijd overslaan omdat je het te druk hebt met werken. Pas goed op jezelf!!" Hij knikte en keek me toen weer aan.
"Wees niet zo bezorgd, ik red me wel, safi!" Ik glimlachtte en hij zette toen zijn beide handen op mijn buik.
"En jij, mag ook goed voor mama zorgen. Laat haar `s Nachts slapen, niet nu al je voetbalkunsten laten zien." Vragend keek ik hem aan.
"Hoe weet jij dat ik vaak niet slaap door zijn of haar bewegingen???" Lachend bukte hij om me een kus op mijn buik te geven.
"Ik weet genoeg lieverd. Ik ken mijn vrouw langer dan vandaag." Ik ging met mijn hand door zijn haar.
"Gekkie toch, wat ga ik je missen. Bel me zodra je er bent, houd me op de hoogte van alles." Hij knikte bevestigend.
"Is goed lieverd, pas jij nou maar goed op je zelf, zorg ervoor dat alles goed blijft gaan met jou en die kleintje!" Ik knikte en hij trok me toen weer naar zich toe. Hij gaf me een stevige knuffel en plaatste toen zijn mond stevig op de mijne. Ik sloot mijn ogen om voorlopig van zijn laatste kus te genieten. Damnn!! Hoe bedoel je, hij moest me weer eens laten weten hoe erg ik zijn lippen zou missen. Ik houd zijn hand stevig vast en als hij zijn lippen van de mijne haalt kijkt hij me liefkozend aan.
"Ik houd van je Bolle..." Ik knikte terwijl ik de tranen probeerde tegen te houden.
"Niet huilen hbiba, ik zal gauw weer bij je zijn..." Ik knikte snikkend. Hij liep van me weg en langzaam liet hij mijn hand los. Ik bleef staan en af en toe draaide hij zich naar me om terwijl de tranen over mijn wangen liepen. Wanneer hij zich voor het laatst omdraait werpt hij me een handkus toe. Ik fluister een `Ik hou van jou..` En als hij het me ook toeschreeuwt weet ik dat hij het van mijn lippen heeft kunnen lezen.

Wanneer hij dan echt uit zicht is, voel ik een steek in mijn hart, alsof hij zomaar uit mijn leven is gelopen en nooit meer terug zal komen... Ik schud snel die enge gedachte van me af.. Binnen een week zou ik hem weer in mijn armen kunnen omsluiten, dat moest gewoon...*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 50 

De volgende avond.. 


Voor de zoveelste keer draaide ik me in bed op mijn andere zij. Zoals eerder die dag was de duizeligheid niet verdwenen. Het liefst opende ik mijn ogen niet en had ik het gevoel dat ik elk moment flauw kon vallen. Een onbehaaglijk gevoel bekroop me en enge beelden passeerde mijn gedachtens. Wat als er iets mis was met het kind? Zou ik me daardoor zo slecht voelen? Ik grijp anstig naar de telefoon en tik zijn nummer in, als ik dan de Marokkaanse voicemail hoor krijg ik moeite met ademhalen, als vanzelf gaan mijn vingers over de cijfers, voor ik het weet heb ik Reda aan de telefoon.
"Reda ik voel me zo slecht, kan je niet langs komen met Ouacima?" Zijn stem had slaperige geklonken en daaruit begreep ik dat hij waarschijnlijk lag te slapen.
"Heb je krampen? Is er iets met de baby? Wacht ik kom eraan!" Voordat ik nog meer kon zeggen hoorde ik de kiestoon al. Ik kon een lach niet onderdrukken. Hij en zijn broer, betreft bezorgdheid en overdrijven daarin, leken ze als twee druppels water op elkaar. 

Ik zuchtte diep en probeerde op te staan, langzaam loop ik richting de badkamer en neem een douche, misschien dat ik me dan wat beter zou voelen. Halverwege hoor ik de deurbel...

Snel sla ik een doek om mijn haar en trek mijn badjas aan. De deurbel is inmiddels vaker ingedrukt en ik probeer sneller bij de deur te komen. 
"Ewa wacht, ik kom eraan!" Als ik dan de deurknop grijp schiet mijn ring kapot. Geschrokken haal ik hem van mijn vinger, en een hevige steek in mijn hart doet me opschrikken. Ik grijp met mijn hand naar mijn hart en besef me dat mijn trouwring kapot was gegaan. Hoe kon dit nou! Als een klein kind stampte ik met mijn voet op de grond. Maar voordat ik daar verder over kon piekeren ging de deurbel weer, en snel haalde ik het slot van de deur. Reda, Ouacima en Sakina liepen de gang in. Ik stop de ring in de zak van mijn badjas en moet mijn lach proberen te onderdrukken als ik ze zie.
"Ewa vertel, waar heb je last van? Is het de baby? We moeten dus toch naar het ziekenhuis!" Ik schudde beschaamd met mijn hoofd.
"Ik voel me slecht, maar ik denk niet dat het komt doordat er iets mis is met de baby. Waarschijnlijk voel ik me gewoon alleen." Sakina gooide haar jas uit en in haar pyama liep zonder wat te zeggen richting de keuken. Ouacima volgde ook haar voorbeeld en dankbaar keek ik Reda aan.
"Wagga, vrouwen onder elkaar dan maar. Ik ga weer naar me bed, bel me maar als jullie me nodig hebben." Ik schonk hem een snelle glimlach en toen hij Ouacima een afscheidskus had gegeven was hij de deur uitgelopen. Zuchtend liep ik de meiden achterna de keuken in. Sakina was alweer eten aan het voorbereiden en Ouacima en ik gingen maar op de bank liggen. Ze besloten een filmpje te gaan zien, maar voordat ze die aan konden zetten was ik al in slaap gevallen.....




De volgende morgen... 

Langzaam open ik mijn ogen en moet ik me even beseffen dat ik me in de woonkamer bevind. De dekens die de avond ervoor op de grond lagen waren opgeruimd. De dames waren weg. 
Met hevige hoofdpijn probeerde ik op te staan. De bank was blijkbaar niet zo een goed idee geweest als slaapplaats. Ik rek me uit en ga richting de keuken, de koffiezetapparaat ging aan en ik maakte me alweer gereed om een douche te nemen. Ik voelde een enorme druk op mijn borst, en af en toe kreeg ik het zo benauwd dat ik moeilijk adem kon halen. Veel was er dus niet veranderd na afgelopen nacht. Ik begin me zorgen te maken en even denk ik dat er iets met de baby is. Ik stel mezelf gerust met het feit dat ik zoiets moest aanvoelen, en momenteel mocht ik me geen zorgen maken. Ik was degene die zich slecht voelde, dat had verder niks met de baby te maken. 

Zuchtend stap ik onder het warme water, even voel ik een rust over me heen gaan maar algauw voel ik me licht in mijn hoofd. Met mijn handen steun ik tegen de muur als de duizeligheid het van me overneemt en langzaam open ik dan weer mijn ogen. Ik draai de kraan dicht en wikkel mezelf snel in mijn badjas. Ik moest echt naar het ziekenhuis, dit beloofde weinig goeds. Terwijl ik me langzaam aankleedde probeerde ik mezelf te kalmeren, het mocht niks ernstigs zijn. Ondertussen probeer ik Mohammed te bereiken maar nog steeds krijg ik zijn voicemail te horen. Ik leg me erbij neer en ik toets het nummer in van de dokter. 

Ik zet mijn haar snel in een staart en loop richting de buitendeur met de telefoon nog aan mijn oor. Net wanneer ik in mijn schoenen stap gaat de deurbel. Als ik dan de deur opendoe tref ik Reda aan, maar meteen draai ik me om naar de spiegel. Ik gooi mijn telefoon in me tas en zoek tussen de jassen naar mijn sjaal.
"Goed dat je er bent! Wil je me naar het ziekenhuis rijden, ik voel me al de hele dag ziek. Alsof er iets aan de hand is. Voor de zekerheid wil ik voor controle gaan." Hij antwoordde niets en ik merkte ook dat hij buiten de deur bleef stil staan.
"Trouwens, meteen daarna even naar de juwelier want mijn trouwring is gebroken. Heel vreemd, gewoon precies in het midden kapot gegaan." Terwijl ik nog steeds mijn sjaal zoek wacht ik op antwoord. In plaats daarvan barst hij in huilen uit, en geschrokken kijk ik hem aan. Stil blijf ik hem aankijken.
"Reda? Wat is er? Is er iets met Ouacima?" Hij schudde snikkend met zijn hoofd en ruw veegde hij de tranen van zijn wangen.
"Fatiha ik... Faat ik weet niet..." Ik snak naar adem bij het horen van zijn gebroken stem, puzzelstukjes leken in elkaar te vallen. Ik probeer normaal adem te halen maar ik begin alleen meer te hyperventileren. Alsof ik het had aangevoeld, er was iets met Mohammed. Hij stapte op me af en hij pakte me vast bij mijn bovenarmen.
"Fatiha, doe rustig. Alstublieft!" Ik schudde ongelovig met mijn hoofd en ondertussen probeerde ik mijn ademhaling onder controle te krijgen. 
"Reda?? Is hij... Is Mohammed...?? Ik las het in zijn ogen. Ik hoefde het niet te vragen want zijn blik sprak boekdelen.
"Reda...alstublieft... niet Mohammed. Vertel me.... Reda... NEEEEEEEEEEE!!!" Ik schreeuwde en de duizeligheid nam het toen van me over, alles werd zwart en als was in zijn handen viel ik op de grond.....*    













_Het spijt me...
Faatje_

----------


## sweet_girl*5

oneej zo erg!! 

xx

----------


## ladyke

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

zeg aub dat je je mistypt hebt!!

aub aub  :dood:  

doe vlug verder en maak het goed aub

----------


## brother

Allah allah.....  :tranen:

----------


## moemoe

nnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeejjjjjjjjjjeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuh

----------


## faaaatje

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Adem in en uit allemaal.... 



Het komt goed :knipoog:   

Faatje

----------


## sweet_girl*5

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Adem in en uit allemaal.... 
> 
> 
> 
> Het komt goed  
> 
> Faatje*



Als jij het zegt  :grote grijns:  

een vervolgjj aub!!  :engel:  

xx

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 51 


Terwijl ik mijn ogen probeerde te openen, hoorde ik de vele stemmen door elkaar heen praten. De bonkende hoofdpijn deed me mijn ogen fijnknijpen. Ik lag niet comfortabel en voelde me uitgeput. Als vanzelf ging mijn hand over mijn buik. Kreunend probeerde ik me om te draaien en de stemmen om me heen zwegen meteen. Kort daarna voelde ik een hand op mijn arm.
"Fatiha? Ben je wakker?" Ik doe me best mijn ogen te openen en als ik meteen de sombere blik opvang van Ouacima begint alles me weer te dagen. Als vanzelf lopen de tranen weer over mijn wangen. Ik ben me nog niet bewust van de personen die zich in de kamer bevinden, en langzaam kijk ik op. Reda loopt op me af en snikkend kijk ik hem aan als hij neerbukt en naast Ouacima plaats neemt.
"Fatiha, ik moet je naar het ziekenhuis brengen. Je bent lang buiten bewustzijn geweest." Door de tranen heen kijk ik hem een lange tijd aan. Zijn uitdrukking leek emotieloos.
"Reda... Vertel me waar hij is?" Hij sloot zijn ogen en durfde me niet aan te kijken, in plaats daarvan hield hij mijn beide handen stevig vast. 
"Ik smeek je.. Reda vertel het me." Hij schudde toen met zijn hoofd en stond abrupt op.
"Ik wacht buiten op je." Met die woorden beende hij de kamer uit. Wanhopig keek ik de rest van de mensen aan. Sommige kende ik niet eens. Als Sakina dan de kamer inrent blijft ze me even verschrikt aankijken. 
"Fatiha..... het spijt me..." En het was haar gebroken stem en de blik in haar ogen die me weer bewust maakte van de situatie waarin ik me bevond. De tranen liepen weer eindeloos over mijn wangen en smekend keek ik elk van hen aan. Smekend me te vertellen dat dit een nachtmerrie was, dat dit niet waar kon zijn. Er was niks met Mohammed gebeurd.... Dat mocht niet!


Wanhopig richt ik me dan tot haar.
"Zeg me dat het niet waar is Sakina! Dit kan niet, hij heeft het me beloofd! Hij komt over een paar dagen terug. Hij zou maar een week weg zijn. Sakina hij heeft het me beloofd!" Terwijl ik haar smekend toeschreeuwde, was er niemand die me probeerde te kalmeren. Elk keek me aan met diezelfde blik in hen ogen. Die blik die je vaak ziet bij het overlijden van iemand. Waarin je kon lezen hoe machteloos iemand zich voelde. Die blikken vertelde me genoeg. Ze zeiden me zonder woorden dat het hen speet maar dat ze niks konden doen of zeggen om me beter te laten voelen. Ze konden niet tegen me liegen, ik moest het maar zien te accepteren...


Ze liep langzaam op me af en sloeg haar armen om me heen, snikkend lag ik in haar armen en ondertussen raasde er allerlei gedachtens door mijn hoofd. Ik zat met zoveel vragen. Hoe had het kunnen gebeuren? Waarom was ik hier niet op voorbereid? Wat was er met hem gebeurd dat mensen mij nu kwamen vertellen dat hij hier er niet meer was? Waarom was hij er dan niet meer???


Ik stond met een ruk op en met rode ogen keek ik iedereen aan, het volgende moment schreeuwde ik er alles uit, om meteen daarna uitgeput op de vloer neer te zakken. Snikkend sla ik mijn handen voor mijn gezicht, op hetzelfde moment voelde ik twee armen om me heen. Ik verberg mijn gezicht in zijn armen, niet wetend wie hier eigenlijk naast me op de grond is neergehurkt.
"Waarom hij?? Verdomme!! Vertel me waarom hij?" Langzaam tilde hij me op, zonder me iets te zeggen. Ik leunde op hem en langzaam leidde hij me naar buiten. Zijn geur deed me naar hem opkijken maar als ik de ogen van Reda ontmoet zakt de moed me weer in de schoenen. Ik zat vol valse hoop, maar hij was er gewoon niet meer. Toen ik in de auto zat, voelde ik mijn ogen moe worden, en voor ik het wist was ik weer weg....




Later die dag... 


"Ze viel flauw, de tweede keer vandaag. Maar het gaat al 2 dagen slecht met haar." Het was zijn stem die me mijn ogen deed openen. 
"Mohammed?" Smekend noem ik zijn naam, maar het was Reda die me spijtig aankeek. Zuchtend haalde hij zijn hand door zijn haar. De arts keek me een ogenblik aan en schudde toen met zijn hoofd. Het volgende moment richtte hij zich weer tot Reda.
"Het was een enorme schok voor haar, en met dit slechte nieuws zal het moeilijk zijn te rusten. Maar het moet. Ze moet goed eten, en op haar gezondheid letten. Ze draagt nog altijd een kind dat veel zorg nodig heeft. En daarvoor moet ze eerst voor zichzelf zorgen." Reda knikte begrijpend maar ik las in zijn ogen dat hij zich besefte dat dit een moeilijke periode zou worden. Ik bleef hem een lange tijd aankijken, en even dacht ik niet meer aan mezelf. Hij zag er vermoeid uit, en zijn groeiende baard maakte hem er niet jonger op. Het was duidelijk dat hij helemaal niet heeft kunnen rusten.

Ik sloot mijn ogen en draaide mijn hoofd de andere richting op. Ik hoorde hun woorden niet meer, verschillende beelden passeerde mijn hoofd. En met mijn ogen dicht probeer ik de beelden angstig vast te houden. Mijn vingers gaan als vanzelf naar mijn lippen en een enorme gemis overspoelt me. Ik beseft me dat hij er niet meer is om mijn lippen met een simpele kus de zijne te maken. Die kleine detail van zijn liefde voor mij was genoeg om een volgende stortvloed van tranen te veroorzaken. Ik probeerde me nog in te houden, maar de gedachte aan de vooruitzichten in mijn leven zorgde ervoor dat ik me hopeloos overgaf aan het verdriet. Ik voel een hand in de mijne en stevig houd ik hem vast. 
"Het komt goed Fatiha..." Ik schudde snikkend met mijn hoofd en opende langzaam mijn ogen om naar hem op te kijken.
"Het komt niet goed Reda, hij is er niet. Hij is er gewoon niet meer!" In gedachten verzonken knikte hij. Zich ook beseffend dat hij er niet meer was. 
"Maar waarom? Hoe...?" Hij keek emotieloos door me heen en greep toen naar een stoel om naast me te komen zitten. Terwijl hij dichterbij kwam bereidde ik me voor op de bevestiging. De bevestiging die me zou vertellen dat ik echt mijn man kwijt was.


"Hij was onderweg naar huis, ze zeggen dat hij net poolshoogte had genomen in het Hotel. Daarna hebben ze gezegd dat het vrij laat was en dat hij waarschijnlijk achter het stuur in slaap is gevallen." Slikkend kijk ik hem aan.
"De mensen van de ambulance die meteen ter plekke waren vertellen dat hij op slag dood was. Volgens mijn moeder was mijn Oma de eerste die het wist. En zo heeft ze uiteindelijk iedereen hier op de hoogte gesteld. Ik heb dit van mijn broertje Kamal moeten horen. Ik wist dat niemand jou wat had verteld en dus was dat mijn taak om te doen. Ik wist in eerste instantie niet hoe ik je dit moest vertellen, ik was en ben nog steeds bang voor je reactie en dus je gezondheid. Maar toen je me vertelde over je trouwring kon ik me niet meer inhouden. Het spijt me Fatiha... Het is voor niemand zo erg als voor jou..." Ik veeg langzaam de tranen van mijn wangen en snikkend kijk ik hem aan.
"Ook voor je moeder... Hoe is het eigenlijk met haar?" Hij haalde zijn schouders op.
"Ik ben meteen naar jou toe gekomen, en heb je niet alleen gelaten sindsdien." Ik bijtte op me onderlip en keek hem wanhopig aan.
"Wat moet ik nu doen Reda, wat moet ik zonder hem doen? Hoe kan ik zonder hem verder gaan?" Hij knikte alsof hij me begreep.
"Ik weet het niet Fatiha, ik kan je niets zeggen om je beter te laten voelen. Vergeet alleen niet dat je zwanger bent. 5 maanden volgens de arts." Hij veegde de tranen van mijn wangen.
"Ik ben hier Fatiha, je bent niet alleen. We komen er samen doorheen." Snikkend keek ik hem weer aan en langzaam drong het tot me door. 


Mijn geliefde man, hij was er niet meer. Ik had nog geen twee dagen geleden afscheid van hem genomen. Hij beloofde me er aan het eind van deze week weer te zijn. We hebben elkaar gedag gezegd voor een week. Daarna zouden we weer verder samen door het leven gaan. Ik zou hier bevallen en dan zouden we naar Marokko toe gaan, samen. Maar nu? Nu was er geen samen meer. Mohammed, mijn geliefde man was door een auto-ongeluk om het leven gekomen. Tussen de plekken waar zijn hart elke keer weer naar verlangde te verblijven met zijn gezin. Hij ging voor zaken, hij ging voor onze toekomst. Maar nu was er geen toekomst meer. Ik was moe, ik wilde het niet meer. Ik wilde niks meer zonder hem. Jarenlang vocht ik voor zijn liefde, die ik uiteindelijk heb gekregen. Maar nu had ik niets meer. Zonder hem was ik alles kwijt!*    

Liefs,
Faat

----------


## ladyke

Achh  :droef:

----------


## sweet_girl*5

wat triestig  :frons:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Het wordt beter dames...
Hieronder nog een vervolg voor jullie..

Choukran voor de reacties.. :kus:

Faat

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Hoofdstuk 52

Met mijn armen over elkaar tuurde ik uit het raam de donkere straat in. 
"Ze zijn gisteravond gegaan. Ze hebben alles geregeld, en vandaag was de begrafenis." Ik knikte langzaam en bleef met mijn rug naar hem toe staan.
"Waarom ben jij niet gegaan?" Vroeg ik hem toen.
"Me moeder vond het geen goed idee, ze wilde dat er iemand bij jou bleef." Ik knikte terwijl ik het niet geloofde. Sinds wanneer maakte zijn moeder zich zorgen om mij?
"De enige mensen die hij op zijn begrafenis wilde hebben zijn er niet, verder zijn alle schijnheilige mensen aanwezig. Ik wilde er echt bij zijn Reda..." Hij zuchtte.
"Dat weet ik, maar het kon niet. Je mag niet vliegen, en dit zou je alleen meer stress bezorgen." Ik haalde diep adem en draaide me toen naar hem om. 
"Hoe gaat het eigenlijk met je?" Vroeg hij. Ik ging op de bank zitten, terwijl hij tegenover me stond.
"Ik heb mijn man verloren, en hem niet eens kunnen begraven. Verder ben ik 5 maanden zwanger van hem, en zou ik niet weten hoe ik de dag moet doorkomen. Niet mijn leven, maar een dag weet ik niet eens door te komen. Dus hoe denk je dat het met me gaat?" Ik kijk naar hem op en zijn ogen doorboorde de mijne. Zuchtend sloeg ik mijn ogen neer.
"Dat bedoelde ik niet." Ik knikte bevestigend.
"Dat weet ik. Ik bedoelde het ook niet zo, maar met mijn gezondheid gaat het wat beter. Ik voel me niet meer misselijk of duizelig. En flauwvallen is ook al twee dagen niet voor gekomen." Hij knikte en keek me een ogenblik aan.
"Fatiha..?" Vragend keek ik naar hem op.
"Er moet iets veranderen in dit huis. Je kunt niet zo blijven leven hier." Ik antwoordde niet, maar keek hem niet-begrijpend aan.
"Je moet spullen weg doen, begin met dit portret van jullie bruiloft. Foto`s die overal hangen, en zijn kleding. Dat is tenminste een begin." Zuchtend sloeg ik mijn ogen neer. Had hij gelijk? Was dat hetgeen wat me constant confronteerde met zijn dood? Langzaam knikte ik.
"Ik zie het wel.." Hij zuchtte en kwam toen naast me zitten. 

Hij staarde voor zich uit en hij leek diep in gedachten verzonken.
"Je verwaarloost haar.." Verschrikt draaide hij zich naar me om en verbaasd keek hij me aan.
"Ik ben misschien een wrak, maar ik zie wel wat er om me heen gebeurt." Zuchtend stond hij weer op en ging tegenover me staan.
"Het is je vrouw. Je hebt haar nodig, en zij heeft jou nodig. Het is ook moeilijk voor haar Reda. Neem haar niets kwalijk, ze houdt van je en ze wil er voor je zijn met dit verlies." Hij haalde zijn hand door zijn haar en knikte toen langzaam.
"Ze heeft gevraagd of ik met haar meega, naar haar oom in Spanje. Om bij te komen van alles." Vragend keek ik hem aan.
"Waarom doe je dat dan niet? Kunnen jullie er een tijd tussenuit." Hij schudde met zijn hoofd.
"Ik vind dat je moet gaan. Wat houdt je tegen?" Hij zuchtte maar zei niks.
"Reda? Als het is omdat je mij niet alleen wilt laten zet dat dan maar uit je hoofd. Ik ben geen klein kind, ik red me wel." Hij haalde zijn schouders op.
"Ik weet het niet Faat, je bent mijn schoonzus. Ik kan je toch niet laten stikken." Geschrokken keek ik hem aan.
"Luister, ik waardeer echt alles wat je voor me hebt gedaan en nog steeds doet. En je laat me ook niet stikken als je gaat. Laat het niet ten koste gaan van je huwelijk Reda. Ga met haar mee, het zal je goed doen." Bedenkelijk keek hij me aan.
"Ik meen het Reda. Je hebt genoeg gedaan voor mij, zorg nou eens voor jezelf." Een ogenblik staarde hij me aan.
"Ze had vliegtickets voor morgenmiddag." Ik knikte langzaam en hij greep toen naar zijn jas die hij op de bank had neergelegd.
"Is het goed..." Ik knikte langzaam voordat hij zijn zin kon afmaken.
"Ga maar, ik red me wel." Hij drukte een snelle kus op mijn voorhoofd en verdween toen. Niet snel daarna hoorde ik de deur in het slot vallen. De stilte bevestigde dat ik alleen was. Niemand anders bevond zich in dit huis, ik was alleen. Ik greep naar een kussen die ik stevig tegen me aan drukte. 

Ik probeerde de opkomende tranen tegen te houden en stond op om weer bij het raam te gaan staan. Nachtenlang had ik daar gestaan, nagedacht over het leven. Weinig had ik geslapen, omdat het me bijna nooit lukte. En als ik eindelijk de slaap kon vatte werd ik steeds zwetend wakker na een nachtmerrie waarin ik hem zag. Waarin hij mijn naam schreeuwde. Hij had me nodig, hij had geschreeuwd in mijn dromen dat ik hem in de steek had gelaten, en hij had gelijk gehad. Ik had met hem mee moeten gaan, al wilde hij dat niet... 

Ik knipperde met mijn ogen en weer in gedachten verzonken tuurde ik de duisternis in.
Hoeveel plannen hadden we voor de toekomst? Hoe sterk gingen we ervanuit dat niks of niemand ons meer in de weg zou zitten? Hoe ver in de toekomst konden we werkelijk kijken? Waarom hadden we ons niet beseft dat er een hogere macht was. Een macht die ons alles kon geven maar het ons ook kon ontnemen?

Mohammed was mijn leven, hij was mijn zuurstof en ik kon me nog geen leven zonder hem voorstellen. Nooit had ik durven ontkennen dat ik de gelukkigste vrouw op aarde was want hij maakte me compleet. Maar wie was ik nu? Waar stond ik zonder hem? Hoe kon ik verder gaan alleen? Hoe? Waar moest ik beginnen? Had Reda dan toch gelijk? Maar ik kon geen herinneringen wissen. Zou dan het verwijderen van zijn spullen uit mijn huis een begin zijn? Nee! Materialistische dingen deden er niet toe, het ging om de voetstappen die hij had achter gelaten in mijn hart. De herinneringen aan hem. Zijn lach, zijn lippen, zijn aanrakingen, zijn liefde in het geheel. Zijn gerustellende woorden, zijn stem! Nee, hier was ik te zwak voor... Ik zou het niet kunnen, nee niet zonder hem...*    


Faatje

----------


## sweet_girl*5

je maakt ons nieuwsgierig meid!

vervolgje aub!!


'x

----------


## moemoe

boehoehoehoewwww  :huil:  wat doe je ons aan?? waarom moest hij dood? waarom??? ik hoop dat het een mooie einde wordt ookal ondanks zijn dood....

----------


## brother

Gewoonweg PRACHTIG!!!!!!!!!

----------


## orka-ogen

pfffffffffffffffffffffff dat is effe spannend ik zit op het tipje van mijn stoel, ik verlang naar een vervolg.

Faatje ik ben echt spraakloos, ik weet niet hoe ik je moet complementeren alles lijkt veel te zacht

waaaauuuw

----------


## amdaf

Hey Faatje,

Ik voel me heel triestig wanneer ik de vervolgjes lees. Elke keer hoop ik in het andere vervolgje te weten komen dat Mohammed nog leeft. Ik heb het gevoel dat die moeder er iets mee te maken heeft. Dat het allemaal maar met voorbedachte rade is. Misschien lijdt hij aan geheugenverlies.
Laat niet te lang wachten op goed nieuws of een goede afloop.
Anders heb je nog meer op je geweten dan de dood van Mohammed.  :stout:   :stout:  
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXjes
Fadje

----------


## samekke

oh komaan een vervolgje, de tranen liepen al uit men ogen, wajaw wat een vervolg
en ik heb ook een voorgevoel dat het 1 grote vergissing is

dus hou ons niet langer in spanning!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 53 

De dagen kropen langzaam voorbij. Ik was de hele dag thuis, vaak lag ik gewoon op de bank, naar de tv te kijken, zonder de beelden echt te zien. Ik at alleen als Sakina er was en een maaltijd voor me bereidde. Ik voelde me eenzaam, en in de steek gelaten. Ik was mijn familie kwijt, mijn vrienden en mijn man. Zelfs Reda was weggegaan, maar dat nam ik hem niet kwalijk. Het leek alsof ik alleen Sakina nog had. Maar zij had het vaak te druk met de zaak en de bruiloften die ze praktisch van me had overgenomen. 
Met de zwangerschap verliep het goed. De tijd ging snel, maar ik leek me weinig te beseffen dat ik binnekort moeder zou worden. Ik zag op tegen de bevalling, terwijl ik er daarvoor juist naar uitkeek. Niets interesseerde me meer, ik wilde met rust gelaten worden en alleen maar aan Mohammed denken. 

Op een morgen lig ik weer op de bank nadat ik een douche had genomen. Als vanzelf sluiten mijn ogen, en komen er beelden naar boven.

"Geef die bediening aan mij!" Koppig schudde ik met mijn hoofd.
"Het is meiden avond vandaag, ik ga dus niet naar voetbal kijken." Hij zuchtte diep maar bleef niet lang stil.
"Weet je zeker dat je die strijd met me wil aangaan?" Arrogant haalde ik mijn neus op en richtte me weer op de beelden. Het leven van de Gilmore Girls interesseerde me op dat moment meer. Niet veel later stond hij op en verdween. Ik was dus ook helemaal geconcentreerd bezig met de beelden voor me toen hij opeens weer verscheen en ik water over me heen kreeg. Geschrokken stond ik op en rillend van de kou stond ik te springen. Mohammed lag toen al helemaal in een deuk en had de afstand bediening kunnen pakken die ik op de grond had laten vallen van de schrik. Een ogenblik keek hij me aan en zapte toen naar een voetbal kanaal. Alsof hij niks had gedaan, richtte hij zich op de beelden en zette zijn voeten grinnikend op het voetenbankje. Quasi boos keek ik hem aan.
"Kijk nou! Ik ben helemaal nat." Geamuseerd keek hij me aan.
"Ik weet het schatje, en toch zie je er sexy uit." Ik haalde mijn neus op.
"Ik heb het koud." En het was weer het pruillipje dat hij niet kon weerstaan.
"Sorry schatje, zal ik je warm houden?" Ik knikte en ging op zijn schoot zitten. Ik sloeg mijn armen om zijn nek en knuffelde hem stevig. Jammerend haalde hij mijn armen toen van zijn hals.
"Damn! Nu ben ik ook nat.." Grinnikend keek ik hem aan.
"I know... Love you!" Ik stond op en rende naar de slaapkamer om me om te kleden, niet veel later was hij me gevolgd, en voordat ik andere kleren kon aandoen had hij me al in zijn macht... 

Het was de deurbel die me weer terug op aarde bracht. Zuchtend stond ik op en trok mijn kamerjas aan. Dat gebeurde nou altijd, iets kleins kon me al terug brengen naar het verleden. Ik liep de gang in en voordat ik weer in gedachten kon verzinken opende ik zuchtend de buitendeur. Een ogenblik keek ik hem aan, en zonder wat te zeggen liep ik terug naar de woonkamer. Naar de inmiddels vertrouwde bank waar ik liggend in elkaar kroop en een deken over me heen trok. Hij liep de kamer in en vanuit mijn ooghoeken zag ik hoe hij me bekeek. Ik richtte me weer op de beelden, en voor ik het wist liep hij naar de tv en zette hem uit. Vragend had ik hem aangekeken.
"Het spijt me...." Zijn stem maakte iets in me los. Zuchtend ging ik zitten en trok mijn benen op om zo mijn armen erom heen te sluiten. Alsof hij me begreep kwam hij naast me zitten en een tijdje keken we zwijgend voor ons uit. Toch voelde het alsof de stilte genoeg zei. Woorden waren niet nodig, we hebben elkaar altijd zonder begrepen. Uiteindelijk verbrak ik toch de stilte.
"Waar is Fatima?" Hij draaide zijn hoofd naar me om maar ik wilde hem niet aankijken.
"Ze is met de kleine in Marokko. Ik ben alleen gekomen. Sorry dat het zo lang duurde, maar ik had eigenlijk wel verwacht dat jij naar Marokko zou komen?" Ik haalde mijn schouders op.
"Ik kon niet, in verband met de zwangerschap." Hij knikte begrijpend en voor ik het wist voelde ik de tranen opkomen. 
"Hoe is het eigenlijk met de baby? En met jou?" De tranen liepen over mijn wangen en geschrokken keek hij me toen aan. Ik voelde toen zijn arm om mijn schouders. En alsof het eindelijk kon liet ik me gaan, snikkend kroop ik tegen hem aan. En met zijn beide armen omhelsde hij me.
"Het komt goed lieverd... Je kan het wel..." Koppig schudde ik met mijn hoofd.
"Faysal, ik kan dit echt niet! Wat moet ik nou doen? Hoe moet ik ons kind opvoeden zonder hem. Faysal waarom moet mij dit overkomen? Wat heb ik fout gedaan?" Ik huilde, en dikke tranen liepen over mijn wangen. Alsof ik de afgelopen tijd niet genoeg had gehuild. De tranen leken niet op te raken. Ik huilde nog steeds met hetzelfde verdriet.


Lang heb ik daar gelegen in zijn armen. Hij is verder een week bij me gebleven, en hij was ook de eerste die me een glimlach op me gezicht bezorgde. Hij hielp me met zijn spullen, zijn kleren had hij weggenomen, en spulletjes, documenten en andere stopte hij in dozen die hij in de schuur zette. De foto albums van onze bruiloft, samen met de opnames verborg hij ver weg in een kast. Hij was de eerste die de moeite nam om me te helpen door te gaan met mijn leven, en ik was dankbaar hem bij me te hebben.
Ik had die week een afspraak in het ziekenhuis. Er zou een echo gemaakt worden en terwijl ik er eerst tegen op zag was ik blij dat Faysal bij me was. Hij zorgde ervoor dat ik kalm bleef, en ik liet alles over me heen komen. Hij had mijn hand vast en dat gaf me een geruststellend gevoel. Toen ik het bewegende lichaampje op het scherm zag liepen de tranen automatisch over mijn wangen en dromerig staarde ik ernaar. 
Dat gaf me meteen het moedergevoel weer terug. Ik kon niet wachten om hem of haar werkelijk in mijn handen vast te kunnen houden. Hij vertelde me over het gevoel van ouder zijn, over zijn zoontje en over Fatima. Zijn gezelschap die week zorgde ervoor dat ik voor ver vooruit kon. Want zoals hij zei: Hoe eerder je opstaat na een val, des te eerder je je zult realiseren dat het leven gewoon doorgaat.... 

Dus vanaf toen, een nieuw begin....


Ik begon met de zaak, en dus drastisch weer jurken te ontwerpen. Zo vlot als het vroeger ging, zo leek het nu ook te gaan. Miloud was dag en nacht met me in de zaak, en hielp me met de volgende collecties. Ik nam alles weer over van Sakina, en het enige waar ze zich voorlopig bezig hoefde te houden waren de bruiloften. In de zaak heerste eerst nog een schimmige sfeer, maar ik schafte een nieuwe stereo aan, waardoor ik overal in de zaak boxen had. Zonder muziek kan niemand werken! dat was mijn motto. Er voor de dames leek dat ook te werken, want sindsdien stonden we altijd met een vrolijk humeur in de zaak. Ik regelde weer modeshows om te laten zien dat ik weer terug was. Want erg goed ging het niet met de zaken. Gelukkig liep het snel weer omhoog. Ik kwam alleen thuis om te slapen, en als dat niet ging dan stond ik voor het raam na te denken over het leven. Mijn baby verhalen vertellend over zijn of haar vader. En ik beloofde mezelf dat ik ervoor zou zorgen dat niemand Mohammed zou vergeten. De nachtmerrie`s kwamen elke nacht weer terug. Ik zag hem steeds terug in mijn dromen, en hoevaak ik ook naar hem reikte hij was te ver weg. Maar het zou me lukken, hij zou het ook gewild hebben, dat ik weer mijn leven zou oppakken. Ik heb veel dingen alleen gedaan, dus ook dit kon ik alleen...

*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 54 

De maanden waren snel verstreken en hoogzwanger stond ik bij de keuken met de map in mijn hand. Terwijl ik het nummer overnam vroeg ik me af waar de dj bleef. Net wanneer de telefoon overgaat komt Sakina naar me toelopen.
"Hij is er al..." Ik knikte en hing op. Ik liep haar achterna en verwelkomde hem. Als hij me ziet kijkt hij me schouderophalend aan.
"Faat I know... Maar ik stond in de file je kent het wel." Ik zuchtte.
"Moehim, je bent er nu. Schiet nou maar op met installeren." Hij knikte bevestigend en ik liep terug naar de keuken. Ik ging zitten op de stoel die het keukenpersoneel voor me had geplaatst midden in de keuken. Ik mocht vandaag alleen eten en observeren. Algauw kreeg ik alweer iets voor me neus en terwijl ik hen complimenteerde genoot ik van de heerlijke smaken in mijn mond.

Nawal een serveerster en tevens ook collega in mijn zaak liep de keuken in en stapte op me af. Ik wist al wat ze wilde doen en zoals verwacht voelde ik algauw haar handen op mijn buik.
"Hij is zo groot, en perfect! Ik moet er gewoon aan zitten." Lachend keek ik haar aan.
"Faat, ik kan echt niet wachten op die kleine. Ik heb dat nog nooit meegemaakt, zo een kleine van dichtbij." Ik moet lachen om haar opmerking.
"Nou, ik ben bijna uitgerekend. Nog wat weken." Blij keek ze me aan en ik begreep daaruit hoe graag zij ernaar uitkeek. Maar niemand keek er naar uit zoals ik dat deed. De afgelopen tijd dat ik hem of haar heb gedragen is er automatisch een band tussen ons ontstaan. Ik kon echt niet wachten haar of hem echt in mijn armen te houden. 

We worden gestoord door Sakina die verteld dat de gasten binnen stromen. Ik wil opstaan als Nawel me tegenhoudt.
"Blijf zitten! Je wordt vandaag op je wenken bediend, je hoeft niets te doen." Koppig schudde ik met mijn hoofd.
"Dat doen jullie al maandenlang, straks ga ik het nog uitschreeuwen omdat ik er gek van word. Ik kan niet op een plek stil blijven zitten." Ze zuchtte diep en keek toen de kokkin streng aan. Die knikte haar toe en lachend liep ze weg. Zuchtend liet ik me weer op de stoel zakken. Ik voelde een steek in mijn onderbuik maar ik wuifde het weg en begon weer wat te snoepen. 

De bruiloft verliep gewoonlijk, de afspraken waren nagekomen en verder genoot iedereen van de muziek en de sfeer die er hing. Als de dames in de keuken klaar zijn loop ik de gang op en voeg me bij Hamid die met een oude bekende staat te praten. Hij trekt me de dansvloer op zoals verwacht en voor het eerst probeer ik een beetje met hem mee te bewegen. Dansen, dat was iets wat ik zo lang niet had gedaan. Mensen begonnen gek genoeg te klappen en Sakina keek me eerst bezorgd aan maar als ze ziet dat ik voorzichtig doe doet ze ook mee met de menigte. Met mijn hand op mijn buik probeer ik met hem mee te bewegen. En hoe ik hem vroeger uitlachtte, zo lachtte hij me nu uit. Niet gauw daarna ben ik moe, en ga op een stoel zitten om uit te rusten. 

Drie dames die bij de negaffa hoorde stonden vlakbij de ingang, en even kijk ik ze aan. Alsof ik wist dat ze over mij aan het praten waren. Ik probeer hun lippen te lezen, maar de medelijdende blik in hun ogen richting mijn kant zei genoeg. Oh wat was ik zielig! Ik had mijn man verloren, en had zo een moeilijke tijd achter de rug. Oeff, ik hoorde hun stemmetjes al in mijn hoofd en voor het eerst deed het me niets. 

Zuchtend stond ik op en voeg me weer bij Hamid. Ik word bij het gesprek betrokken en als mijn aandacht weer wordt getrokken door een gedaante aan de overkant blijf ik geschrokken stil staan. Zijn lach, zijn haar, gewoon zijn gezicht. Het was alsof ik Mohammed zag staan en snakkend naar adem probeer ik zijn blik vast te houden. Teleurgesteld sla ik dan mijn ogen neer. Het waren zijn ogen die me de bevestiging gaf, hij was het niet. Hamid vraagt of alles wel goed gaat en ik knik snel naar hem. 

Hij was me blijven aankijken en als ik me weer op hem richt valt me pas de dame naast hem op. Ik open mijn mond uit verbazing, dit was niet te geloven maar eigenlijk moest het me ook niets verbazen. Voordat ik een uitweg kan zoeken waren ze al op me afgestapt. Ik kijk om me heen en wissel een snelle smekende blik met Sakina maar die leek me niet te begrijpen. Ze liep verder en ik word door haar aangesproken. Ze gaf me een hand met een koele blik in haar ogen. De man naast haar die ik eerst als Mohammed aanzag schonk me een warme glimlach en gaf me een hand. Ze stelde hem voor als haar verloofde. Binnenmonds feliciteerde ik haar en als haar blik zich op mijn buik vestigt wordt ik door angst overspoelt. Ergens krijg ik een waan-idee dat ze met een enkele blik me iets kon aandoen. Onbewust doe ik dan een stap achteruit.
"Zo! Jij bent ver...! Hoe is het met je zwangerschap?" Ik knikte traag en zette haar hand op mijn buik. Ik sloeg hem onbewust weg en keek haar aan. Waarom deden ze dat altijd? Dat wilde ik helemaal niet hebben van mensen die ik niet mocht! En helemaal niet van mensen die me liever zagen lijden dan gelukkig zijn.
"Ja goed, choukran. Hoe is het met jou?" Ze lachtte luid en greep naar zijn hand die ze stevig tegen haar hart aandrukte.
"Het gaat super! We gaan over een maand trouwen. En willen meteen met een kind beginnen, hij wil zo graag kinderen. Toch schat?" Hij knikte en vragend keek hij haar aan. Niet-begrijpend waarom ze zo reageerde. 

Even had ik de behoefte die grote glimlach van haar gezicht af te slaan. Hoe durfde ze me zo te benaderen?? En dat terwijl ze dondersgoed wist wat ik de afgelopen periode heb moeten doorstaan. Nu ik haar zo bekeek vond ik haar eng. Ze was alleen op hem gevallen omdat hij op Mohammed leek. Dat was toch ziek! Maar ja, zij is altijd ziek in haar hoofd geweest. Ik zuchtte diep en zette me over de angst heen.
"Bouchra als je het niet erg vind, ik heb dingen te doen." Ze lachtte breed en zette haar hand op mijn schouder waarop ik haar vragend had aangekeken.
"Ja natuurlijk! Laat mij je niet tegenhouden. Veel geluk nog verder!!" Ik knikte snel en schudde haar hand van mijn schouder. Geen enkele woord uit haar mond was gemeend. Zo snel als ik kan loop ik naar de keuken, een stevige steek in mijn onderbuik doet me naar adem snakken. Ik probeer het te verbergen maar onbewust grijp ik naar mijn buik en slaak een kreet van verschrikking. 

En ja, voor ik het wist, reed Hamid me al naar het ziekenhuis en dacht iedereen dat ik ging bevallen... Maar dat was natuurlijk niet zo, ik probeerde het ze nog duidelijk te maken maar ik mocht niets zeggen. Zij waren er namelijk van overtuigd dat het weeen waren. Alsof Sakina en Hamid degene waren die het kind droegen. Toen ze het uiteindelijk in het ziekenhuis van een dokter te horen kregen stonden ze met blozende wangen naar me te kijken. Ik had het weggewuifd en genoot van de aandacht. Hier zou ik nog lang om kunnen lachen.. Die gekkerds ook, ik was blij dat ik ze had...



*   

Choukran voor de lieve, complimenterende reacties.. 
Het heeft even op zich laten wachten maar hier staat die dan.. Het grote vervolg.. InsaAllah gauw meer...

Schatjes, tot snel..

Dikke zoen,
Faat

Ps: Ga vooral door met allerlei scenario`s bedenken om Mohammed maar levende te houden..  :hihi: .. Altijd leuk om die reacties te lezen... :knipoog:

----------


## orka-ogen

OOOOHHH MMYYYYY GOOOOOOOd

ik denk dat die jongen met bouchra, wel echt mohamed is gewoon dat ze hem denk ik betoverd hebben met shor, dat hij er iets anders uitzag...


schrijf je vlug verder PLEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSE

----------


## moemoe

hahaha orka-ogen :d dat is wel heeeeel ver gezocht hoor.. 

faatje wollah echt bangelijk vervolg...echt geeen woorden.. jij bent het die de woorden gebruikt  :knipoog:  

thank you!!!!!

----------


## sweet_girl*5

Mooii && spannend vervolgjj! 


xx

----------


## brother

Al drink ik liters water blijven steeds mijn ogen uitgedroogd, het lukt me niet om ze vochtig te houden, want de tranen blijven over mijn gezichtje stromen zoals de rivier Nijl die voor oneindig blijft stromen en geen dag rust heeft.  :nerveus:  

Ik ben sprakeloos, ik weet niet wat te zeggen. Ga door met je prachtige verhaal!!

TROUWENS IEDEREEN MEBROEK RAMADAN!!!!

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

wollah echt mooie vervolg xxx

----------


## *MissyN*

He meissie....

hoe is het met je...
Sorry dat ik zo lang niks van me heb laten horen.
.maar had een super lange vakantie..
haha en nu ben ik weer voor een half jaartjuh in het buitenland..
en nu heb ik eindelijk rust om al je vervolgjuhs die Z  :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   GEWELDIG Waren te lezen...
je doet het nog steeds geweldig..

als ik jou was zou ik het hele verhaal eens na een uitgeverij sturen en kijken wat ze zeggen...
een kleine tip.. haha maar ga snel verder..ik kan niet wachten...
meid je verhalen heb ik echt gemist..

----------


## amdaf

Hey Faatje,

Dankje voor de vervolgjes.
Ga nu ook even vooruitblikken.
Volgens mij is Mohamed niet dood, maar heeft hij wel een ongeluk gehad waardoor hij bijvoorbeeld wel zijn geheugen is kwijtgeraakt.
En natuurlijk gaat die moeder er misbruik van maken. Ik denk dat dat ook de reden is dat Reda niet naar Marokko mocht gaan.
Laat mij weten of ik er ver naast zit. Je verhaal begint een eigen leven in mijn hoofd te leiden als je niet maakt dat er grote vervolgjes komen  :student:   :hihi:  
Bisou Fadje

----------


## amdaf

[GLOW=skyblue]Mabrouk Ram [/GLOW] adan

----------


## laila_habibi

ga snel verder meid is echt mooi verhaal tbarakalah

----------


## samekke

mooi mooi, en idd kbegin ook al wat te denken, mijn eigen verhaal te maken enzo.

ik wil jouw vervolgje lezen!!!!


MABROEK RAMADAN IEDEREEN

----------


## Fallen Madonna

Sprakeloos!!!

Na mijn examens in juni en jouw vervolgjes toendertijd gelezen te hebben, dacht ik na je vervolgje omtrent het huwelijk van Mo en Fa dat dat het einde was!!!
Drie maanden maakte ik geen gebruik van het net...

Doch...

Ik kon het vandaag niet laten toch even te piepen of het daadwerkelijk het einde was...

Lieve snoes...je bent, naast de schrijfster Santa Montefiore, 1 van de weinige schrijvers die mij op het puntje van mijn stoel krijgt, de enige die mij kan vervoeren naar wat was en niet meer is, de enige die mij dusdanig zonder enige band met de hoofdpersonages uren aan het huilen kan krijgen...die mij dagen in gedachten kan doen verzinken waarom het de ene gegund is en de ander weer niet...subhanallah wa ta3ala!

Juist als ik denk ze kan niet beter, doe je me met een paar vervolgjes mijlen in het verleden terug gaan! 

Schat je bent 1 uit duizenden...want je weet mensen te raken!


De toekomst lachte hen toe en ze dachten dat ze elkaar nooit uit het oog zouden verliezen!

Bousa

----------


## Fallen Madonna

Moge Allah jullie vasten accepteren, jullie gebeden verhoren, jullie dromen verwezelijken, jullie daden vergeven en jullie dou3a accepteren!

Ramadan moubarak sa3eed wa kullu 3am wa antum bighair, insha'allah!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 55

Ik hield het kledingstuk omhoog en wachtte zijn reactie af, maar die kwam niet. Zuchtend liet ik mijn arm zakken en draaide me naar hem om. Zijn ogen waren blijkbaar ergens anders op gericht. Hij trok rare blikken en knipoogde zo nu en dan. Ik sloeg hem op zijn schouders. Geschrokken draaide hij zich naar me om en met verbaasde ogen keek ik hem aan. Hij haalde zijn schouders op en keek me met opgetrokken wenkbrauw aan.
"Keek je nou naar die lelijke blonde opgemaakte barbiepop???" Hij grinnikte en keek me met grote ogen aan.
"Hoezo vraag je dat? Is mijn soms vrouwtje jaloers?" Met open mond staarde ik hem aan.
"Ik vind dit absoluut niet grappig!!" Hij begon nog harder te lachen en haalde zijn hand door zijn haar.
"Ik keek niet naar haar, ik keek naar die kleine. Ik zat met hem te spelen." Argwanend bekeek ik de vrouw weer en zag toen pas dat haar zoontje die naast haar stond gekke bekken zat te trekken naar Mohammed. Ik voelde het bloed naar mijn wangen stijgen en tegelijkertijd merkte ik dat hij me zat uit te lachen.
"Niet jaloers zijn schoonheid, geen enkele vrouw zal aan je kunnen tippen." Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik hem aan.
"Dat wist ik wel hoor..." Probeerde ik te ontkennen. Hij lachtte weer en trok me naar zich toe..._ 

Wat was ik jaloers geweest die bewuste dag. Het was alsof ik dacht dat hij me zat was en dus daarom naar andere vrouwen keek. Gelukkig was er niets dat daarop wees.

"Faat!!!" Het was Sakina die me uit mijn gedachtens haalde.
"Sorry wat zei je?" Ze wees naar mijn handen.
"Bekijk de planningen nou, ik ben zenuwachtig." Ik wuifde haar zenuwachtigheid weg en bladerde toen serieus door de map. De vooruitzichten naar een eerstvolgende modeshow zagen er goed uit. Als ik klaar ben kijk ik haar tevreden aan maar zij was geheel met iets anders bezig. Ze heeft haar handen weer op mijn buik en probeert zoals Nawal even daarvoor het hoofdje te vinden. 
"Sakina, het ziet er goed uit. Vergeet alleen die contracten niet, anders gaat niets door." Ze knikte blij en nam de map toen van me aan. Met haar andere hand bleef ze nog over mijn buik gaan, ik pakte hem vast en leidde hem naar de onderkant, zachtjes drukte ik toen.
"Niet te hard drukken, wat doe je!!" Lachend keek ik haar aan.
"Hij of zij heeft genoeg bescherming, druk nou maar! Dan voel je zo het hoofdje." Ze keek me nog twijfelend aan maar nam toen toch het risico, als ze het hoofdje schijnt te hebben gevonden begint ze te stralen.
"Ik voel het! Oh mijn god, is dit echt zijn of haar hoofdje!" Ik knikte en schonk haar een snelle glimlach. 

De deur van de zaak ging open en er stapte 4 dames binnen, vragend had ik ze aangekeken. Eigenlijk verbaasde het me niet dat ze hier stonden. Toen ook Sakina in de gaten kreeg wie er stonden wilde ze weglopen. Ik pakte haar vast bij haar bovenarm.
"Help jij die klanten, ik zit achter." Vragend had Sakina me aangekeken maar mijn blik sprak boekdelen. Zonder verder iets te zeggen wilde ik weglopen.
"Fatiha, het spijt ons.. " Ik bleef even stil staan, en dit was ook hun kans om hun excuses aan te bieden.
"We wisten het niet, we kwamen er veel later pas achter. Als we het hadden geweten waren we eerder langs geweest." Ik draaide me om en keek ze n voor n aan.
"Waar hebben jullie precies spijt van Yasmina?? Van het feit dat mijn man dood is? Van het feit dat jullie er toendertijd niet voor mij zijn geweest? Hebben jullie misschien spijt dat jullie niet wisten dat ik een kind droeg? Dat jullie daar niks vanaf hebben geweten? Of gaan we ver terug de tijd in? Hebben jullie soms spijt dat jullie degene die er altijd voor jullie is geweest, de meid die jullie door dik en dun steunde, dat jullie haar keihard hebben gedumpt! Vertel me eens Yasmina, waar heb je precies spijt van??" Met grote ogen keek ze me aan, en zonder op antwoord te wachten schudde ik met mijn hoofd en liep weg. 

Ik nam plaats achter mijn bureau en wordt dan gebeld door een klant. We hadden vanavond een afspraak en dus zou ze bij me langskomen voor de verdere voorbereidingen. Als ik klaar met Karima ben besluit ik alvast naar huis te gaan. Ik moest nog koken en het n en ander doen voordat ze zou komen. 
Ik neem snel afscheid van Sakina die me verteld dat me nichten zeiden een andere keer terug te komen. Ik wuif het weg en wens haar verder een fijne dag. Opgelucht stap ik niet veel later mijn auto in. Ik was blij onderweg naar huis te zijn, en nu ik alleen ben nemen mijn gedachtens me weer mee naar de droom van afgelopen nacht.


_Hij stond daar alsof hij overal vrede mee had, alsof er weinig was veranderd. Hij leek net een engel in mijn ogen en hij straalde van geluk. 
"Fatiha inoe, je kan het wel. Je bent mijn vrouw, mijn sterke vrouw." Ik begin te huilen en kijk hem spijtig aan.
"Mohammed ik kan het niet zonder jou, alstublieft doe me dit niet aan. Kom bij me terug!" De zuster roept dat ik moet persen maar ik lijk het op te geven. Smekend kijk ik hem aan als hij dicht bij me komt staan. Een zachte tedere kus op mijn voorhoofd doet me warm worden van binnen.
"Nog even en je kan ons geschenkje vast houden. Hbiba djelie je kan het wel." Ik snikte heviger en door dat vooruitzicht doe ik me best. Wanneer ik dan eindelijk gehuil hoor kijk ik hem eerst aan. Zijn wangen waren nat van de tranen en trots keek hij me aan.
"Ik wist wel dat je het kon. Ik ben trots op je schoonheid. Vrouwtje van me, ik ben echt ontzettend trots op je." Hij bukte en gaf me nog een kus op mijn voorhoofd.
"Je zorgt wel goed voor haar, daar ben ik van overtuigd. Hij liet mijn handen los en stapte bij me vandaan. Smekend steek ik dan mijn armen uit.
"Mohammed, nee niet gaan. Blijf bij me, alstublieft!" Langzaam schudde hij met zijn hoofd.
"Het is nog geen tijd Fatiha... Maar ik ben altijd bij je.. Je draagt mij met je mee Hbiba... Je bent niet alleen..." Hij gaf me een handkus en draaide zich toen om naar de baby. Ze wordt ook omringd door het licht dat hij met zich meebracht en hij lachtte haar toe. 
"Naouar, je bent even mooi als je mama." Ze stopte meteen met huilen en hetzelfde effect had het op mij. Hij keek me nog een ogenblik aan en zijn uitstraling zei me genoeg, ik wilde hem zo graag vasthouden, hem bij me roepen maar ik wist dat dat niet kon. Voordat hij helemaal verdween zag ik de laatste traan op zijn wang glinsteren. Mohammed... Ik zou hem altijd met me meedragen..._  

Diezelfde avond.... 

Ik voel dezelfde krampen steeds terugkomen en besef me dat ze alleen steeds pijnlijker worden. Karima zit tegenover me en praat honderduit over haar verwachtingen. Bij de zoveelste zucht vraagt ze of alles wel goed gaat.
"Ja ja, sorry maar ben alleen moe." Ze knikte glimlachend en ik moest me best doen te verbergen dat ik pijn had. 
"Nou we zijn toch klaar, en ik moet naar huis. Bedankt voor alles Fatiha en we bellen nog." Ik knikte en met moeite zette ik een glimlach op. Ze stond op en terwijl ze haar jas aandeed praat ze nog aan n stuk door. 
"Weet je trouwens echt zeker dat alles goed gaat?" Ik knikte om haar gerust te stellen. Ik liep haar toen achterna de gang in en twijfelend keek ze me toen weer aan.
"Ja Karima! Ik voel me echt goed, maak je geen zorgen." Ik schonk haar weer een snelle glimlach en terwijl ze afscheid van me nam stond ze al buiten deur. Ik zwaaide haar nog uit toen ze wegreed.

Wanneer ik dan eindelijk de deur achter haar sluit laat ik me zakken op de vloer. Ik probeer mijn ademhaling onder controle te krijgen en het volgende moment sta ik op om de woonkamer in te lopen. Ik pak de tas van de tafel en loop weer richting de gang. Het was tijd!

Ik probeerde mezelf te kalmeren door hardop te zeggen dat alles goed zou komen. Met moeite stap ik dan in de auto en rij naar het ziekenhuis. Ondertussen blijven de weeen terugkomen en moet ik het soms uitschreeuwen van de pijn. De rit lijkt eindeloos te duren maar uiteindelijk parkeer ik de auto voor het ziekenhuis en stap uit. Wankelend loop ik naar binnen en vraag om hulp aan een zuster. 
"Gaat alles wel goed met je?" Rood aangelopen kijk ik haar aan.
"Ziet het eruit alsof alles goed gaat!!!" Ze excuseerde zich en rende om een rolstoel te pakken. Door mijn geschreeuw had ik de aandacht om me heen getrokken, als iemand me dan aanspreekt kan ik hem wel aanvliegen, totdat ik me besef dat het Said is. Een dj met wie ik vaak heb samengewerkt. 
"Kan ik je helpen?" Ik knikte terwijl ik mijn ademhaling onder controle probeerde te krijgen. 
"Mijn auto... Pfff... Moet weggezet worden, en je moet mijn tas van de achterbank pakken." Hij knikte en riep zijn zus terwijl hij wegliep. Ze liep toen op me af en probeerde me te ondersteunen. Wanneer dan eindelijk de zuster terug is met de rolstoel laat ik me uitgeput neer zakken. 

Ik word allerlei kanten opgestuurd en beantwoord vragen met moeite. Algauw ben ik omringd door ziekenhuispersoneel en moet ik alles over me heen laten komen. Dit was n van de momenten dat ik iets aan een ander moest overlaten. Ik kon verder niks doen. Ik liet me wegvoeren en als Said de tas aan een verpleegster geeft pakt hij mijn hand vast. Snel knijpt hij erin.
"Je bent sterk Fatiha... Maar we zijn hier als je ons nodig hebt..." Ik knikte terwijl de eerste tranen over mijn wangen lopen. Zijn zus die ik onderhand wel kende wreef rustgevend over mijn rug.
"Gaat er iemand met je mee naar binnen?" De verpleegster keek me vragend aan en snel schudde ik met mijn hoofd.
"Ik ben alleen..." Ze keek me nog twijfelend aan maar vol overtuiging zei Said haar toen dat ik het wel alleen aan zou kunnen. Ik schonk hem een snelle glimlach en wanneer ik naar binnen word gebracht blijven hij en zijn zus achter. Daar ging ik dan, zonder man, een baby op de wereld brengen. Ik had geen flauw idee hoe ik dit moest gaan doen, alles was nieuw voor me, maar de droom die ik had gehad deed me mijn angsten wegnemen. Hij was bij me, ik was niet alleen...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Fallen Madonna_ 
> *Sprakeloos!!!
> 
> Na mijn examens in juni en jouw vervolgjes toendertijd gelezen te hebben, dacht ik na je vervolgje omtrent het huwelijk van Mo en Fa dat dat het einde was!!!
> Drie maanden maakte ik geen gebruik van het net...
> 
> Doch...
> 
> Ik kon het vandaag niet laten toch even te piepen of het daadwerkelijk het einde was...
> ...


Wat een lieve reactie, raak helemaal mijn woorden kwijt. Zoveel complimenten tegelijk kan ik niet aan..  :hihi: 
Ik ben blij te lezen dat het zo een impact kan hebben op een lezer. Dat is mijn doel, de lezer hetgeen te laten voelen wat erdoor mij heen gaat als ik de stukken schrijf. Dus ik heb mijn doel ook bereikt...

Nogmaals bedankt en stay tuned... Het leven kan verward en chaotisch genoeg worden.. En dat is iets wat dit stel in werkelijkheid heeft moeten ervaren....

Liefs,
Faat

MissyN ik moest ook blozen door jou woorden, ik bedank je voor je complimenten...

Orka_ogen... Moemoe heeft gelijk.. dat is wel te ver gezocht..  :hihi: 
Maar zo leuk dat iedereen een eigen idee in zijn hoofd heeft, en er daadwerkelijk ook bij nadenkt hoe het nou zit... Altijd leuk om zulke reacties te lezen...

Voor de rest, choukran voor de lieve reacties. 

Ook jullie allemaal een fijne ramadan toegewenst... 


Dikke smak,
Fatiha

----------


## sweet_girl*5

Weer een spannend en prachtig vervolgjj dat je hebt geschreven.. ik vindt het altijd leuk om jou vervolgjes te lezen!! 


xx

----------


## laila_habibi

ramadan moubarek iedereeen.
ene faattjee ik denk ookdat mohamed niet dood is. ik zou het ok heel zonde vinden van het verhaal is niet leukk..
maar meid ga snel verder dikke kus laila

----------


## brother

Je laat me echt verkleuren door je vervolgje.....  :auw2: 

Ik zou een bevalling ook graag eens meemaken... Ik denk dat het de dag van mijn leven zal zijn waar ik een wonder van allah zal zien.... (Ik heb veel respect voor vrouwen, wat ze allemaal moet doorstaan...)

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 56  


Met mijn vinger strijk ik over haar wang, over haar neusje langs haar lippen. Haar oogjes zijn dicht en af en toe ontsnapt er een gaap uit haar mond. Een glimlach siert mijn gezicht bij het bewonderen van mijn kind dat zich op mijn buik bevond. Haar gezicht was mijn kant op gericht, en stilletjes bekeek ik haar. Haar kleine handje verstevigde zijn greep om mijn pink en langzaam ontsnapte er een traan langs mijn wang. 

"Je vader had gelijk... Je bent mooi." Ze bewoog niet, ze sliep en niks of niemand om haar heen interesseerde haar op dit moment. 

"Je bent zo klein, en kwetsbaar. Nog geen twee uur op de wereld maar je bent je nergens van bewust. Was je papa maar hier om je te bewonderen." De verpleegster die naar binnen liep haalde me uit mijn gedachtens. 

"Je hebt bezoek, kan ik ze binnen laten." Ik richtte me weer op de baby en knikte. 

"Het is goed." En nog geen minuut later stormde de groep luidruchtig naar binnen. Toch keek ik niet op, pas als ze allemaal stil vallen draai ik me om. Sakina, Nawal, Hamid, Said en zijn zusje, Ilham en haar man. Iedereen stond er, en wederom besefte ik me dat mijn echte vrienden zich nu in de kamer bevonden. Ik schonk ze een snelle glimlach en met open mond staarde ze me aan. Langzaam kwamen ze dichterbij en richtte zich toen op de baby. De dames konden het natuurlijk niet laten om traantjes te laten vallen. De heren blijven op een afstand toekijken terwijl de dames dichterbij komen om mijn dochtertje te bewonderen. 

"Fatiha.... Ze is... Prachtig.." Ik knikte naar Sakina die huilend naar me opkeek. Ze gaven me toen een snelle kus en fleurde de kamer op met witte rozen en felicitatie kaarten. Ilham was niet bij me weg te slaan en met tranende ogen bleef ze haar bewonderen. 

"Wil je haar vasthouden?" Verbaasd keek ze op. 

"Dat lijkt me niet zo een goed plan." 
"Hoezo niet..?" Ik tilde haar op en gaf haar de baby aan, voordat ze weg zou lopen. Ze stak haar armen uit en probeerde haar goed vast te houden. 
Met grote ogen bekeek ze haar terwijl ze haar handje probeerde vast te pakken. Een ogenblik keek ze haar man aan die haar met glinsterende ogen liet weten dat het goed zat. 
"Hoe ga je haar noemen?" Ik draaide me om naar Sakina en iedereen keek me toen vragend aan. 
"Naouar.... Zoals Mohammed dat wilde..." Het werd stil en ik zag hoe iedereen een brok wegslikte. 
"Mooie naam voor een mooie baby als jij.." Ilham sprak haar toe maar wederom leek Naouar zich weinig te beseffen wat er om haar heen gebeurde. 
Even laat ik mijn ogen rusten en moet algauw een gaap onder drukken. Ik kijk Ilham weer aan als ze me de baby teruggeeft. Ik leg haar naast me neer en ik kan het niet laten haar nog eens te bewonderen. 

Dromerig staar ik haar aan, mijn pink verdwijnt weer in haar kleine vuistje. En als vanzelf verschijnt er een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Het gevoel dat ik had was niet te beschrijven. 
Ik besefte me dat het mijn kind was. Ze is van mij en vanaf nu was ik niet meer alleen. We waren samen, en zo zouden we ons ook redden. Ik zou ervoor zorgen dat haar niks tekort zou komen. 
Ik zou haar zoveel mogelijk verdriet besparen, ik zou niemand toelaten haar pijn te doen. Maar nu... Nu hoefde ik me nog geen zorgen te maken. Ze was nog te jong, net als ik toen door mijn moeder zal ze worden beschermd tegen de harde werkelijkheid. 

Door de gedachte aan mijn moeder springen me de tranen weer in de ogen. Ik besef me nu hoeveel mijn moeder heeft moeten doorstaan om mij op de wereld te brengen, laat staan de rest van mijn kinderjaren, jeugd en volwassenheid. 
Ze heeft zoveel van me moeten slikken, maar ze bleef altijd van me houden. Ik was haar dochter, en hoe dan ook is ze er altijd voor me geweest. Ik hoopte uit de diepste van mijn hart dat ik ooit maar een klein beetje kon tippen aan mijn moeder. 
Dat ik de kracht zou hebben zoals zij die had om ons op te voeden. Dat ik de moed en wil zou hebben deze baby door haar eerste levensjaren te helpen, totdat ze op haar eigen benen moet staan. 
Dat ik Naouar zou kunnen helpen in alle keuzes die ze ooit zelf zal moeten maken, dat ik haar uiteindelijk met een goed gevoel het huwelijk in kan laten gaan. Een glimlach sierde mijn gezicht, ik dacht te ver weg. 
Laat ik als eerst kijken naar haar eerste stapjes. Verder zie ik dan wel. Ik hoefde me nog geen zorgen te maken... Bovendien, had ik nog de kracht en moed die Mohammed me heeft nagelaten...*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Een week later...  

Ik stopte haar terug in haar bedje en dekte haar toe. Een ogenblik bleef ik haar bewonderen maar het hongerige gevoel in mijn buik doet me naar de keuken lopen. Ik was voor het eerst afgelopen week alleen en warmde de soep op die Sakina voor me had gemaakt. Zo direct zouden ze vast weer met ze allen komen en weer genoeg eten meenemen. Echt marokkanen, alsof ze bang zijn dat ik zal verhongeren. Ik grinnik om mijn eigen gedachten. 

Als de deurbel gaat leg ik eerst gauw de kom soep in de woonkamer waar ik tv zat te kijken toen Naouar in slaap viel. Ik loop nog met moeite naar de deur en niet wetend wie er op de stoep stond deed ik open. 

Met zijn handen in zijn zak keek hij me vragend aan. En ik kon alleen een stap achteruit doen en hem binnen laten. Hij gaf me een hand en ik vroeg hem door te lopen terwijl ik de deur achter hem sluit. Ik volg hem dan naar de woonkamer waar ik plaatsneem op de bank en van mijn soep proef. Hij bleef staan en zijn ogen waren gericht op het bedje van Naouar dat ik voorlopig hier had gezet. Ik bekeek hem stiekem en een aantal trekjes deden me denken aan zijn broer, Mohammed. 

Ik greep snel naar de bediening en veranderde het net waar ik naar zat te kijken. 
"Gefeliciteerd..." Ik keek weer naar hem op en knikte snel. 
"Dank je wel... Jij ook gefeliciteerd, je bent oom geworden." Er verscheen een glimlach op zijn gezicht. 
"Mag ik..." Ik knikte voordat hij zijn zin kon afmaken. Hij liep langzaam op het bedje af en ik zag hoe de lach op zijn gezicht zich verbreedde van oor tot oor. Ik sloeg mijn ogen neer om zo de opkomende tranen tegen te houden. 
"Fatiha... ze lacht.." Ik keek op en knikte glimlachend. 
"Dat klopt, heb het wel vaker gezien bij haar." Hij knikte trots. 
"Kom kijken dan..." Ik stond op en ging naast hem staan. 
"Maar ze heeft haar ogen dicht, met wie lacht ze dan?" Vroeg hij. 
"Ze lacht met haar engelen." Verbaasd draaide hij zich naar me om. 
"Echt?" Ik knikte bevestigend. 

Ik liet hem staan en liep terug naar de bank waar ik weer ging zitten. Hij draaide zich ook om en keek me zenuwachtig aan.
"Wil je misschien wat drinken?" Hij schudde snel met zijn hoofd maar ik was al opgestaan om naar de keuken te lopen. Stilletjes volgde hij me. En terwijl ik cola voor hem inschonk haalde hij wat uit zijn zak en gaf het me aan. Pas toen ik opkeek herkende ik het plaatje. Geschrokken laat ik de fles cola vallen. Gelukkig had ik de glas niet vast en had ik de dop van de fles dichtgedraaid. Hij bukte om de fles op te pakken.
"Ik wilde je niet laten schrikken. Maar dit is het enige wat we hebben kunnen vinden bij zijn persoonlijke spullen. En wat jij dus nog moest krijgen." Ik knikte en probeer mijn ademhaling onder controle te krijgen.
"Hoezo krijg ik dit nu pas?" Hij haalde zijn schouders op en langzaam pak ik het aan. De geschreven tekst onder de echo deed me lachen.


_ 
"Mohammed!!! Heb je die laatste echo van me gezien? Ik kan hem niet vinden." Nogmaals bladerde ik door de laatste foto-album maar hij was niet te vinden. En ook Mohammed leek me niet de vraag te geven op mijn vraag. Hij liep toen ook de kamer in en keek me vragend aan.
"Ik heb niets gezien. Trouwens moeten we niet weg, dadelijk komen we te laat." Ik zuchtte diep en zette de albums terug.
"Ik wilde hem graag aan Reda en Ouacima laten zien." Hij knikte begrijpend.
"Ewa de volgende keer dan maar. Zodra je hem hebt gevonden dus." Ik knikte en liep de badkamer in. De verdwenen echo vergetend._ 


Ik had de echo nooit meer teruggevonden, en nu ik hem bekeek besefte ik me dat hij hem altijd bij zich heeft gehad. En nu had hij er zelfs twee namen onder gezet, waarschijnlijk gedaan net voordat hij vertrok. 

*""Naouar of Reda?""* Sierde de letters die hij had geschreven. Zijn handschrift herkende ik uit duizende. Schijnbaar was hij ervan overtuigd dat het voor een meisje Naouar zou zijn geworden. Lina, daar was geen sprake van. Hij had uiteindelijk gelijk gekregen, en ik was blij dat ik hem hiermee nog zijn zin kon geven.

Ik was Kamal helemaal vergeten, hij stond nog steeds voor me neus, en had niets gezegd. Blijkbaar had hij in de gaten gekregen dat ik diep in gedachten was verzonken.
De telefoon haalde me uit mijn gedachtens. Ik liep snel langs hem heen de woonkamer in en nam gauw op voordat Naouar nog wakker zou worden door het geluid.

"Met Fatiha.." Een diepe zucht aan de andere kant van de lijn.
"Fatiha, je spreekt met Reda.." Ik was blij zijn stem te horen.
"Ik had je telefoontje al verwacht. Hoe is het met jou en Ouacima? En waar ben je nu?" Hij zuchtte even.
"Het gaat goed, ik ben in Marokko." Ik slikte.
"Oh..." Ik was verbaasd maar ook nieuwschierig.
"Hoe is het met jou en Naouar?" Bedenkend keek ik voor me uit.
"Ehm ja, het gaat wel goed. Kamal is hier bij me, wanneer kom jij haar eens bewonderen?" Hij zuchtte en ik kreeg in de gaten dat hij aan het huilen was.
"Reda? Wat is er?" Weer een diepe zucht.
"Ik ben net naar zijn graf geweest..." Ik sloot mijn ogen om zijn woorden tot me door te laten dringen.
"Het spijt me.. Maar ik moest het wel zien, zodat ik het ook kan accepteren." De brok die zich in mijn keel vestigde leek ervoor te zorgen dat ik niks meer kon zeggen.
"Fatiha, ik ga morgen weer terug naar Spanje, en voorlopig kom ik nog niet terug naar Nederland. Maar ik weet dat jij je wel red, ik ben trots op je schoonzussie, geef Naouar een dikke kus van mij en ik bel je gauw." Ik knikte alhoewel ik wist dat hij me niet kon zien.
"Ok..." Stamelde ik. Het leek er met een piepstemmetje uit te komen. En ik probeerde de opkomende tranen tegen te houden. Hij zei nog iets maar het drong niet tot me door. Wanneer ik de kiestoon hoor begrijp ik dat hij heeft opgehangen.

Een steek door mijn hart leek me een verstikkend gevoel te geven. Ik zakte neer op de bank en de telefoon glipte uit mijn hand. De tranen kwamen dit keer niet, het was slechts de schrik die het van me had overgenomen. Nog een bevestiging. Als ik nog enige hoop had gehad dan was dat nu uit me gezogen. 

Kamal kwam naast me zitten en keek me vragend aan.
"Kan ik je ergens mee helpen?" Ik schudde met mijn hoofd en keek hem toen aan.
"Hoe is het met je ma trouwens?" Hij haalde zijn schouders op en ondertussen kreeg ik de kans bij te komen.
"Ze gedraagt zich niet anders dan normaal. Ze doet alsof er nooit wat is gebeurd, iedereen trouwens." Ik knikte terwijl de woorden niet tot me door drongen.
"Je zussen zijn niet eens langs geweest, en dat terwijl ze zo zaten te zeuren over kinderen." Weer haalde hij zijn schouders op.
"Ik ben weinig thuis Fatiha, ik ben alleen gevraagd dit aan je te geven" Ik knikte emotieloos.
"Dus dan kun je weer gaan." Verbaasd keek hij me aan. 
"Wil je me weghebben? Je vertrouw me niet h" Ik zuchtte.
"Kamal, daar ga ik geen antwoord op geven. Mohammed zei nooit wat over je, en zelfs Reda praatte weinig over je. Ik ken je niet, en eigenlijk zie ik je niet eens als me zwager. Het is je nichtje, je mag haar zien wanneer je wil maar ga niks van mij verwachten." Hij knikte alsof hij niet verbaasd was en stond toen op.
"Ik moet weg, misschien tot een volgende keer." Ik knikte en deed geen moeite hem tegen te houden.
"Dank je wel voor je komst." Hij knikte en wuifde het weg. Nog een snelle afscheid en algauw hoorde ik de deur in het slot vallen. Ik zuchtte en ging liggen op de bank. Weer alleen... Althans, nu was ik samen met Naouar....   


Liefs,
Faat

----------


## sweet_girl*5

Gewoonweg PRACHTIG!! 

xx

----------


## brother

:duim:

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 57_ 

Vredig lag ze in de maxi-cosi te slapen. Ik pak haar op van de grond en loop de parkeerplaats af richting het gebouw. Als ik voor de deur sta bekijk ik haar even, zich nergens van bewust lag ze te slapen. De envelop lag op haar en terwijl ik diep zuchtte druk ik de deurbel in. Dit was weer 1 van die momenten dat ik mijn trots opzij moest zetten. En wetend dat Mohammed hier tevreden mee zou zijn tover ik een glimlach op mijn gezicht. De deur ging open en even stond ze me verbaasd aan te kijken.
Salaam Oulaikoem. Kom ik gelegen? Ze knipperde met haar ogen en deed een stap naar achter wanneer ik met Naouar naar binnen loop. Ik kuste haar op haar wang en vroeg haar hoe het ging. Ze antwoordde niet, ze was helemaal gefocused op het kleine wezentje dat nog steeds in haar maxi-cosi vredig lag te slapen.
Is dat..? Hakkelde ze. En ik knikte.
Dat is Naouar, het dochtertje van je broer. Ze bukte en langzaam plantte ze een kus op haar wang. 
Kom verder.. Ze liep me toen voor naar de woonkamer, waarna ik haar volgde. Ik groette haar ouders die verbaasd naar me opkeken. Langzaam zette ik de maxi-cosi op de grond. Dit was de eerste keer dat ik ze zag na zijn dood, maar eigenlijk was ik helemaal niet zenuwachtig en voelde ik geen woede jegens hen. Ik liep naar zijn vader die ik groette met een kus op zijn voorhoofd. En daarna naar zijn moeder.

Als ik zie hoe de tranen zich in hun ogen vormen, wordt ik overmant door een enorme gemis. Als Mohammed hier was geweest, kon hij de glinstering in de ogen van zijn ouders zien wanneer ze Naouar zien liggen. Met grote ogen bekijken ze haar.
Tbarkellah De stem van zijn vader deed een rilling over mijn rug lopen.
Ehm. Ik wilde even jullie kleindochter laten zien. Ze is drie weken oud nu, en volgende week geef ik een geboortefeestje voor haar. Ik bukte om de envelop op te pakken, langzaam gaf ik hem aan Sanae die haar hand uitstak. 
De locatie, en dergelijke staat allemaal in de uitnodiging. Ze knikte stilletjes, en zijn vader keek me dankbaar aan.
Ik moet alweer gaan, ik hoop jullie InsaAllah dan te zien. Verbaasd keek zijn moeder me aan maar het was zijn vader die me aansprak.
Waarom blijf je nog niet even, we willen graag even van haar genieten. Bedenkelijk keek ik Sanae aan die langzaam knikte. Ik besloot dus maar even te blijven en nam rustig plaats op de bank.

Ik verbaasde me over hun gastvrijheid, ergens had ik namelijk gedacht dat ze me het huis hadden uitgegooid. Maar nu ik hier zo zat, en de blijheid in hun ogen zag was ik blij dat ik die stap had genomen. Het waren haar grootouders, ik kon ze niet van haar afnemen. Al waren ze slecht voor mij geweest, Naouar had daar niets mee te maken. Het bleef familie. En ze zou naar ze opzoek blijven gaan. 

Die middag verliep stilletjes, ze stelde me voornamelijk vragen over Naouar. De interesse in mij was ver te zoeken, er werd niet naar mij gevraagd. Maar dat maakte niets uit, ik verwachtte het niet. En je zal niets kunnen missen als het er nooit is geweest




De week erop

Het geboortefeestje 

Faysal komt naast me zitten en met Naouar in zijn armen kijkt hij naar me op.
"Ze is echt mooi, en ze lijkt op je." Ik lach om zijn opmerking.
"Ik vind dat ze op Mohammed lijkt." Een ogenblik keek hij me aan maar algauw knikte hij.
"Ik ben trots op je Fatiha, je hebt het goed gedaan. En boven alles ben je sterk gebleven." Ik knikte terwijl ik de speen terug in haar mond stopte.
"Ze is al een maand en een paar dagen nu, het gaat allemaal zo snel." Hij knikte begrijpend. 
"Ik weet wat je bedoeld. Dus geniet van elke seconde." Ik knikte en schonk hem een glimlach. Als Sakina ons komt storen loop ik haar achterna en laat Faysal met Naouar achter. We lopen naar de ingang waar ik volgens haar wat gasten persoonlijk moest ontvangen. Ik herkende nog niemand en geduldig wachtte ik af.

Het was dus het geboortefeestje van Naouar vandaag. Inmiddels waren we al een maand verder maar het was allemaal veel te snel gegaan. Het was al aardig druk en de meeste mensen kende ik van mijn werk. De gasten die ik had uitgenodigd waren er niet meer dan 70. Wel merkwaardig, gezien op onze bruiloft 450 gasten waren geweest. Een glimlach sierde mijn gezicht door de gedachte aan die bewuste dag. Maar door de bekende gezichten word ik algauw uit mijn gedachtes gehaald. 

Verbaasd keek ik hen aan, en met open armen loop ik dan op ze af. 
Hij snikte en trok me stevig tegen zich aan.
"Niet huilen. Het is goed nu..." Zijn gesnik werd heviger en een steek trof mijn hart. Ik wilde hem niet zien huilen.
"Het spijt me zo... Het.." Hij hakkelde en ik haalde me uit zijn armen. Ik bestudeerde hem en richtte me toen op Selwa die naast hem stond. Ik trok haar tegen me aan, en veegde toen haar tranen van haar wangen. Ik keek weer naar Rachid bij wie de tranen nog steeds over de wangen liepen.
"Rachid.. het is goed nu..." Hij schudde met zijn hoofd en de tranen bleven komen.
"Ik neem jullie niks kwalijk...." Ze schudde met hen hoofd en om het ijs te breken vraag ik naar hun kinderen. Wanneer ze antwoordde dat ze die thuis hebben gelaten, loop ik met ze mee de zaal in. 

Ik wijs ze een tafeltje aan en ga naast hun zitten. Selwa grijpt naar mijn hand en drukt hem stevig tegen zich aan.
Hoe gaat het met je? Ik knikte terwijl er een glimlach op mijn gezicht stond.
Het gaat goed Selwa, ik ben moeder van het mooiste wezentje op aarde. Ze knikte tevreden en Rachid leek helemaal van de wereld. Hij begint tegen me te praten.
Waar haal je de kracht en moed vandaan Fatiha? Vertel het me, dan kan ik er ook gebruik van maken. Vragend keek ik hem aan.
Hoe vaak heb ik nagedacht over hem, en over jou. En zo schijterig als ik was durfde ik na die bewuste dag niet meer terug te komen. Verward keek ik hem aan. En hij merkte mijn verwarring op.
De dag dat Reda je het nieuws vertelde, daar was ik bij. Zo laf als ik was durfde ik niet bij je in de buurt te komen. Ik knikte begrijpend.
Rachid, luister Het is goed, elke dag is een strijd maar ik kom er doorheen. Omdat hij dat ook zal hebben gewild. Ik ben moeder Rachid, je moet haar zien, ze is prachtig en ze lijkt op hem. Sprekend!! Een glimlach sierde langzaam zijn gezicht.
Het spijt me Fatiha. Ik voel me zo schuldig.. Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
Het zit goed Rachid, dat meen ik. Hij knikte en sloeg zijn ogen neer. Selwa laat mijn hand los als Sakina naast me stond en me vraagt of ik mee wil komen. Ik draai me weer om naar Selwa en Rachid.
Geniet met mij van deze dag. Er is muziek, genoeg eten en een heerlijke sfeer. Ga niet de hele dag verdrietig kijken. Wees blij, voor Mohammed en mij. We hebben samen een prachtig engeltje, en hij leeft voort in onze harten. Langzaam knikte ze en algauw loop ik dan achter Sakina aan richting de keuken. 

Onderweg daarheen sta ik even stil bij een spiegel. Er verschijnt automatisch een glimlach op mijn gezicht en sinds tijden zag ik er eindelijk eens fatsoenlijk uit. Zelfs de wallen had ik weg weten te krijgen, ik haal diep adem en dan valt me de gedaante links van me pas op.

Ik draai me dan om en loop langzaam naar hem toe.
Dat is lang geleden? Hij knikte.
Sorry, had het druk. Ik haalde mijn schouders op. 
Zijn je ouders er niet? Hij knikte als antwoord op mijn vraag. 
Ze zitten al aan tafel.. Ik knikte
Nou geniet van deze dag, ik moet nog het n en ander regelen. Wanneer ik weg wil lopen grijpt hij naar mijn bovenarm. Beangstigend trek ik mijn arm uit zijn greep.
Ik wilde alleen zeggen dat wij bepaalde regeltjes moeten opstellen. Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik hem aan.
In verband met Naouar, mijn ouders willen haar vaker bij zich hebben en niet alleen wanneer jij dat beslist. Met grote ogen kijk ik hem aan. Meende hij dit nou! 

Ik probeerde van zijn gezicht af te lezen of hij serieus was, en dat was hij. Bloedserieus.
Kamal, voordat je rare dingen in je hoofd gaat halen. Je bent haar oom, en je ouders haar grootouders, meer dan dat wordt het niet. Wanneer het mij uitkomt, en ik het goed vind mogen jullie haar zien. Verder hebben jullie niks te willen! Het is mijn kind, misschien schijnen jullie dat te zijn vergeten. Hij lachte gemeen. En ik kon niet ontkennen dat ik er bang van werd.


De dag verliep verder geweldig. Iedereen werd meteen verliefd op Naouar. En ik straalde van geluk. Af en toe voelde ik de pijn in mijn hart, dat gevoel, gewoon het gemis. Ik had graag gewild dat hij hier bij was, dat hij kon stralen zoals ik dat deed. Dat hij er bij was zodat ik me weer compleet kon voelen. En eigenlijk was het hele feest niet compleet zonder hem. Maar ik zou me wel redden Ik zou het wel aankunnen

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Samenvatting van de daaropvolgende maanden... 


De maanden verstreken en er leek weinig veranderd, behalve het ouder worden van Naouar. Ze groeide zo snel en met de dag begon ze steeds meer op haar vader te lijken. Vreemd hoe ik vaak dezelfde trekjes herkende.
Op mijn werk kreeg ik het steeds drukker, het aantal bruiloften verdubbelde, en de zaak breidde steeds meer uit. Desalniettemin had ik alle aandacht voor Naouar. 

Kamal zag ik dagelijks en hij hechtte zich aan haar. Zijn ouders eiste vaak van me dat ik haar bij hen langs bracht, maar vaak negeerde ik hun eis. Het was mijn kind, en ik, als haar moeder had nog altijd het laatste woord. Ik had het gevoel dat ze iets van plan waren en daarom was ik op mijn hoede. Soms als ik mijn schoonmoeder met Naouar bezig zag werd ik overspoelt door een onbehaaglijk gevoel. Besefte zij zich wel dat ze niet meer dan Naouar`s oma was? En terwijl de tijd verstreek besefte ik me dat dat niet het geval was Ze wilde Naouar hebben.. Helemaal


Ik had het dus ontzettend druk met Naouar, mijn werk en mijn schoonfamilie. Toch ontgingen me de dagelijkse dromen niet. Elke nacht kreeg ik een opmerkelijke droom. Zijn naam rustte nog steeds op mijn lippen, en er ging geen dag voorbij dat ik Naouar niet vertelde over haar vader. Het gevoel diep van binnen, dat ons altijd met elkaar verbond scheen met de dag sterker de worden. En naarmate ik erover nadacht, des te meer ik me realiseerde dat ik opzoek moest naar antwoorden. Wanneer ik me dan bedacht dat ik niet wist waar ik moest beginnen zakte me de moed weer in de schoenen. Ik moest me niet concentreren op die dromen, dat maakte ik mezelf wijs. 
Maar precies 10 maanden na zijn overlijden, hadden mijn gedachtes en het gemis naar hem met die bewuste droom die nacht zijn tol geist.

Deze droom verschilde van alle andere dromen die ik had gehad over hem. We stonden in een kamer lijnrecht tegenover elkaar, en hij huilde, smeekte iets onverstaanbaars en ik kon alleen maar naar hem kijken. Ik kon me niet bewegen hoewel ik dat wel graag had gewild.
Fatiha je bent me aan het vergeten. Je helpt me niet Hij schreeuwde mijn naam en op datzelfde moment zweefde ik naar hem toe, ik schonk hem iets, en pas toen hij het vastpakte zag ik een klomp suiker. Huilend wreef hij eroverheen, en toen hij opkeek was het de woede in zijn ogen die me zijn naam deed roepen.
Ik haat je Je hebt me in de steek gelaten, Fatiha ik haat je Toen ik wakker schrok na zijn laatste woorden, was het Naouar die me deed opstaan. Ze huilde omdat ze honger had, en pas toen ik haar flesje klaar maakte voelde ik de natte tranen op mijn wangen 

Dat was de laatste keer dat ik nog over hem had gedroomd, en ik besefte me dat ik hem had losgelaten. Toch bleven vragen onbeantwoord En ik zou er naar zoeken, pas dan zou ik echt kunnen rusten..

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Rond dezelfde tijd, Marokko_ _ 


Badend in het zweet werd ik wakker. Snel ik sla de dekens van me af en stap uit mijn bed. De stilte in het huis bezorgt me koude rillingen, ik loop de balkon op en haal diep adem. Beneden begint de bekende drukte. Winkeliers die bezig zijn hun dag te beginnen. Auto`s die zich allemaal haastte naar hun bestemming. Bedelaars, die vroeg zijn opgestaan om te zien wat vandaag de dag hen brengt. Ik zucht diep en leun met mijn armen op de reling. De verwarring in mijn hoofd begint weer op te spelen. Wie ben ik? Waar kom ik vandaan? Wie is zij...? Wie is de vrouw die elke nacht in mijn dromen terugkomt? De vrouw die altijd een klompje suiker met zich meedraagt? 

Door een hand op mijn schouder kijk ik verschrikt op. Ik sla mijn ogen neer als ik hem zie en richt me weer op de menigte voor het appartement. 
"Wat is er jongen?" Ik haalde mijn schouders op.
"Karim, ik heb antwoorden nodig. Maar er is niemand die me kan helpen." Hij zuchtte en terwijl hij een sigaret in zijn mond stopte was hij vluchtig opzoek naar een aansteker die ik hem aangaf. Hij stak hem aan en inhaleerde diep. Terwijl hij de rook uitblies staarde hij ook voor zich uit.
"Je bent gewoon Mounir, de oudste van 4 kinderen. Je bent in Marokko gebleven en terwijl de rest van je familie naar Nederland is gegaan heb je hier een bestaan opgebouwd. Je hebt je moeder toch gesproken nadat je uit je coma ontweek?" Ik haalde mijn schouders op.
"Wie zegt dat ze mijn moeder is? Als dit de waarheid is Karim, waarom herinner ik me dan niks meer van mijn verleden? Waarom nog steeds al die nachtmerries, zelfs na zoveel maanden?" Hij grinnikte en met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik hem aan.
"Dus daar gaat het over? De onbekende vrouw uit je dromen?" Ik zuchtte.
"Ik wil weten wie ze is Karim, dan pas zal ik rusten. Pas als ik antwoorden krijg." Hij inhaleerde voor de laatste keer en keek me toen aan alsof ik me verstand had verloren. Hij blies de rook uit in mijn gezicht.
"Je hebt alles hier Mounir, je komt niks tekort. Waarom denk je dat je anders hier was toen je die ongeluk kreeg? Vergeet dat verre land, en geniet van je rijkdom hier. Vele dromen van een bestaan als de jouwe." Ik zuchtte en keek naar de bergen achter de stad. Ik voelde me verbonden met Marokko, maar Nederland, daar moest ik heen, ik moest haar vinden. Dan pas zou ik rusten.

Karim haalde me weer uit mijn gedachtens.
"Ik wacht beneden op je, de dames zijn er. Probeer vandaag trouwens meer aandacht te besteden aan Hayat. Je ziet toch hoe ze naar je smacht?" Ik zuchtte en hij liep lachend weg. Dat was het laatste waar ik nu zin in had. Aandacht van iemand anders dan haar, de vrouw die me volgt in alles wat ik doe. Degene, die me nachtenlang wakker kan houden, maar ook degene door wie ik graag wil slapen om enige teken van haar te ontvangen. Haar gezicht kon ik tekenen, elke lijn kende ik. En uit een kamer vol vrouwen zou ik haar eruit kunnen pikken 

Mijn gedachtes dwalen weer af naar de bewuste dag dat ik naar het ziekenhuis ben gegaan voor antwoorden. De dokter die mij had behandeld scheen van de aardbodem te zijn verdwenen. En de verpleegsters wilde me niks zeggen. Juist daarom zou ik niet opgevenDe vrouw die zich had voorgesteld als mijn moeder deed ook geheimzinnig en dan hebben we de voor mij onbekende vriend Karim. Wat verborg hij voor mij? Wat was het dat ik absoluut niet mocht weten? Ik was niet dom, ik had al die signalen opgepikt, en gemerkt dat ze me voorlogen. Maar ik zou de antwoorden krijgen en dan pas zou ik door kunnen gaan met mijn leven_

----------


## Vanity

wow, echt mooi, gewoon geen woorden voor.

gelukkig leeft hij nog, kijk uit naar een vervolgje.


groeten,
Vanity

----------


## sweet_girl*5

Heeyy meid

Spannend vervolgje!

Je doet het fantastisch :grote grijns:  

xx

----------


## orka-ogen

Waaaaaaaauuuuuw echt spannend,
Faatje je bent da bomb.
echt geen woorden voor

Schrijf snel verder pleaseeeeee

I LOVE IT

----------


## samekke

tbarkellah het blijft mooi
en ik wist gewoon dat hij nog leefde
doe zo voort meid!!!

----------


## amdaf

Faatje

Hhh, ik had het toch bij het rechte eind. Zie je wel dat Mohamed niet dood is.
We kennen je door en door, maar toch verlangen we altijd naar je vervolgjes.
Ik ben benieuwd naar het moment dat Fatiha en Mohamed elkaar tegen zullen komen.
Bisou
Fadje

----------


## lamiae83

Hoi Meid,

Oh je verhaal is echt geweldig, ik leef helemaal in het verhaal en wil zo graag weten hoe het verder afloopt.

Er zijn maar weinig mensen die zo pakkend kunnen schrijven als hoe jij dat doet, echt ongelooflijk mooi. 

Ik hoop ook iedere keer dat ik een vervolg kan lezen. 
Een ramadan moubarek toegewenst meid en laat ons niet te lang in spanning.

Liefs Lamiae

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 58
_ 

Weer een dag zoals vele andere dagen. Bijna anderhalf jaar na zijn dood. Een gewone avond, een bruiloft vandaag die bijna aan zijn einde liep. Ik was vandaag alleen, maar natuurlijk had ik de nodige mensen om me heen. De vaste serveersters en vooral Hamid die ervoor zorgde dat het een gezellige dag werd. Voor de laatste keer stond het bruidspaar voor al die gasten. De nodige taart aansnijden, gewoon de vaste routine. Sakina had ik vandaag vrij gegeven, althans ze mocht op Naouar passen, en ze deed niks liever in haar vrije tijd.

Naouar was nu bijna 12 maanden, en het was mijn oogappeltje. Degene die ervoor zorgde dat ik kon opstaan elke dag, degene die me altijd een glimlach op mijn gezicht bezorgde. Ze was mijn reddende engel, en ik hield ontzettend veel van haar. Door haar had ik een toekomst, een toekomst om voor te vechten. 

Hamid haalde me uit mijn gedachtes.
"Check haar dan! Faat, wollah ik ga haar nummer regelen." Ik schoot in de lach en keek in de richting waarnaar hij wees. Een lange dame die duidelijk had opgemerkt dat hij haar bekeek sloeg sensueel haar, haar naar achter. Ik proestte het uit van het lachen. 
"Wedden?" Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek hij me aan.
"Wil je wedden dat ik haar nummer niet kan regelen?" Ik knikte en keek hem uitdagend aan. Hij sloeg toen zijn hand in de mijne en liep recht op zijn doel af. Ik draaide me toen om en richtte me op stel dat druk in discussie was. Een scne uit het verleden dook weer op.


_Ik wil haar nooit meer zien, of spreken! Hoe durft ze zo tegen jou te doen? Je bent mijn vrouw verdomme!! Ik liep op hem af en smeekte hem rustig te doen.
Het is goed, het is je moeder Mohammed. Woest draaide hij zich naar me om.
En je neemt het voor haar op ook nog! Ik schudde langzaam mijn hoofd en ging met mijn handen in mijn haar op de bank zitten. Voor ik het wist liepen de tranen over mijn wangen. Hij ijsbeerde nog door de kamer maar toen hij me zo zag zitten nam hij plaats naast me. 
Het spijt me Langzaam sloeg hij zijn armen om me heen.
Je bent mijn alles Fatiha, waarom denkt ze dat het recht heeft jou zo te behandelen? Huilend sloeg ik mijn handen voor mijn gezicht.
Safi hbiba, het zal nooit meer gebeuren. Snikkend kijk ik hem dan aan.
Het is je moeder Mohammed, nooit zal ik om haar heen kunnen draaien. Maar ik heb het geaccepteerd, meer kan ik niet doen. Alleen jij maakt het zo moeilijker voor me. Hij knikte en streek met zijn vingers over mijn wang.
Het spijt me.. Ik wil gewoon niet dat je verdriet hebt. Damn!! Ik knikte en veegde langzaam de tranen van mijn wangen.
 Fatiha, als het kon woonde ik ergens op een onbewoond eiland alleen met jou. Niemand die ons nog iets kan aandoen! Weet je, insaAllah in de toekomst, alleen wij met zijn tweetjes. Ik zal eerst alle tegenslagen overwinnen, en dan kunnen we ons samen op de toekomst richten. Vragend kijk ik naar hem op. Hij staarde dromerig voor zich uit, blijkbaar zag hij het al helemaal voor zich.
Jij gaat eerst alle tegenslagen alleen overwinnen? Hij knikte bevestigend.
Fatiha, zie het als een bos struiken waar we doorheen moeten voordat we op een mooie open veld terechtkomen. Ik ga voor en hou jou beschermend achter me. Geen enkele tak zal jou aanraken.  Met open mond staarde ik hem aan. Wat had hij dat mooi gezegd_ 




Ik was vergeten waar het werkelijk om ging, ik kon alleen huilen door zijn laatste woorden..
Ik zuchtte en als Hamid op me af komt lopen haalt hij me weer uit mijn gedachtes. Vragend keek ik hem aan. 
"Ik kon zo haar nummer regelen weet je, maar ze is niet mooi genoeg man. Toen ik dichterbij kwam en haar goed kon zien, zag ik pas dat ze niks was.." Ik knikte terwijl ik er niet echt met mijn gedachtes bij was. Na een lange moment van stilte keek hij me bezorgd aan.
"Je denkt aan hem h?" Ik knikte zonder meer te zeggen. En met zijn handen in zijn zakken keek hij nerveus om zich heen. Een onderwerp waar ik het nooit met Hamid over heb gehad. Hamid was een jongen die continue een glimlach op zijn gezicht had, hij lachte altijd, in welke situatie dan ook. Ik had nooit serieus met hem gepraat over een onderwerp. We waren altijd melig als we samen waren. En ik besefte me nu dat ik hem helemaal niet zo goed kende. Achter dat vrolijke humeur van hem, schuilde heel wat.
"Hamid...?" Hij keek me vragend aan.
"Heb ik wel de juiste keuze gemaakt?" Hij fronste zijn voorhoofd en probeerde zo van mijn gezicht af te lezen wat ik bedoelde.
"Zomaar accepteren dat hij er niet meer is...?" Hij zuchtte en draaide zijn hoofd de andere kant op.
"Ik neem aan dat je op je gevoel bent afgegaan?" Ik haalde mijn schouders op, en vragend keek hij me aan.
"Twijfel je dan ergens over?" Een ogenblik had ik hem aangekeken, en langzaam knikte ik toen.
"Vertel...?" Ik zuchtte diep en vroeg mezelf af wat ik nou precies wilde gaan zeggen.
"Ik heb niks gezien, geen papieren niets! Hoe zit het met zijn onderneming daar? Met het huis dat ook op mijn naam staat? Ik begrijp het niet. Kan zoiets zomaar? Kan er iemand dood worden verklaard zonder daar achteraf allerlei documenten voor te moeten tekenen? Ik ben toch zijn vrouw, ik neem aan dat ik daar dan als eerst moet zijn geweest om in elk geval ergens toestemming voor te moeten geven? Bedenkelijk keek hij me aan en ik las in zijn ogen dat hij het ergens wel met me eens was. Uiteindelijk haalde hij zijn schouders op.
In Marokko kun je alles gedaan maken met geld Fatiha, maar geloof je nou niet dat hij dood is? Die vraag was onverwacht en zuchtend haal ik nu mijn schouders op.
Vergeet maar wat ik heb gezegd, ik denk dat ik hem gewoon mis. Het is alleen dat ik net dacht aan de woorden die hij me wel vaker zei. Afwachtend keek hij me aan.
Hij zei wel eens dat hij weg zou gaan, ergens een bestaan opbouwen en dan mij komen halen. Hij heeft vaak genoeg geroepen dat hij alleen op een eiland met mij wilde zijn, zo vaak dat ik het bijna ging geloven. Hamid schudde met zijn hoofd.
Maak jezelf niet gek Fatiha, hij zou je nooit kunnen achter laten wetend dat jij denkt dat hij dood is. Denk gewoon aan het feit dat als hij ergens nog leefde hij wel contact met je had opgezocht. Ik knikte maar toch was ik niet tevreden, een raar gevoel bekroop me. Een sterke verlangen naar hem groeide met de dag. Ik was er niet gerust op, toch probeerde ik er niet meer aan te denken.

Ik ging weer op in de feestende menigte, en zoals de voorgaande bruiloften dacht ik terug aan 1 van de gelukkigste dagen in mijn leven. Onze trouwdag!


_Met zijn hand op de mijne proberen we de taart aan te snijden, ondertussen staat hij achter me en heeft hij zijn andere hand op mijn middel. Ik richt me op de taart maar blijkbaar was hij met iets heel anders bezig.
"Je maakt me gek schoonheid, ik wou dat we dit allemaal konden overslaan en dat ik je gewoon kon meenemen, en je dan echt de mijne kon maken." De blosjes verschenen op mijn wangen en nerveus kijk ik Fatima aan die naast ons stond. Ik hoopte dat niemand het had gehoord. Hij had het me in de oor gefluisterd toch was ik er niet gerust op.

Vragend keek Fatima me aan, wat me ook meteen de bevestiging gaf dat inderdaad niemand behalve ik die woorden had gehoord. Ik schonk haar een glimlach en richtte me weer op de bezigheden. Die gekke Mohammed toch.... Wat hield ik toch van hem!_  

Inderdaad.. Wat hou ik toch van hem.. En elke dag verlang ik nog steeds naar hem, misschien was dat hetgeen wat me zo gek maakte. Misschien was het nog te vroeg om te accepteren dat hij dood was. Hoe dan ook, ik zou Reda er wel over spreken, tenslotte was hij bij zijn graf geweest




Laat op de avond 

Snel zwaai ik Hamid uit en sluit snel de voordeur achter me dicht. Hij had me thuis gebracht omdat ik mijn eigen auto niet had meegenomen. Ik merkte dat de tv in de woonkamer nog aanstond en langzaam liep ik naar binnen. Sakina lag op de bank te slapen en snel zette ik de tv uit. Ik dekte haar toe en liep toen naar de kamer van Naouar. Ik trof haar niet in haar bedje en een angstig gevoel bekroop me. Ik loop naar mijn eigen slaapkamer, maar het bed was onbeslapen. Ik haal diep adem en loop dan terug naar de woonkamer. Snel schud ik Sakina wakker. Ze knipperde langzaam met haar ogen en keek me toen vragend aan.
Waar is Naouar?? Fronsend keek ze me aan.
Die zou toch logeren bij je schoonouders? Met grote ogen keek ik haar aan.
Wattt!!! Ze knikte terwijl ze de slaap uit haar ogen wreef.
Kamal is haar komen halen. Hij zei dat hij dat met jou had afgesproken. Ik stond snel op en liep richting de gang om weer in mijn schoenen te stappen. Ze liep me achterna.
Fatiha wat is er? Woest draaide ik me naar haar om.
Wat er is? Verdomme Sakin, je zou oppassen en haar niet meegeven aan elke idioot die langs kwam. Geschrokken keek ze me aan, en pas toen scheen ze de ernst in de situatie te zien. 
Het spijt me.. ik Ik pakte haar jas van de kapstok en gooide die naar haar.
Kom mee! We lopen naar buiten en Sakina sluit snel de deur achter zich dicht.. 



Onderweg vloek ik alles en iedereen bij elkaar. Sakina zegt geen woord, stilletjes staarde ze naar buiten. En als ik uiteindelijk de auto voor het huis parkeer blijft ze stilletjes in de auto zitten. Ik negeer het en loop de trappen op naar de voordeur. Ik druk de deurbel in, en ongeduldig bleef mijn duim er misschien te lang op drukken. Wanneer dan eindelijk iemand open doet, storm ik naar binnen. Het was donker, en schijnbaar sliep iedereen al. Ik draai me en ontmoet de ogen van mijn schoonvader.
Jek labas?? Ik haal diep adem en ga op de trap zitten om bij te komen.
Waar is Naouar? Hij sloot de voordeur en deed het licht van de gang aan.
Ze ligt te slapen, wat is er aan de hand? Ik kijk naar hem op en schud langzaam met mijn hoofd.
Waar ligt ze? Hij fronste zijn voorhoofd en wees toen naar de eerste kamer boven. Zonder meer te zeggen loop ik de trappen op en storm de kamer in. Even blijf ik geschrokken stil staan. De hele kamer hadden ze omgetoverd in een roze babykamer. Overal lagen knuffels, en twee kasten die blijkbaar vol zaten met kleding. Ik loop op het bedje af, en sla de deken van haar af.
Dag schoonheid, ik wil je niet wakker maken maar je moet met mama mee. Ik pak haar op en sla dan een deken om haar heen.
Als je ziek wordt klaag ik je grootouders aan. Ik pakte haar goed vast en wilde toen de kamer uitlopen als ik hem zie staan.
Als je haar hier laat, wordt ze niet ziek en hoef je ons ook niet aan te klagen. Ik zuchtte en gergerd keek ik hem aan. Een vage glimlach verscheen op zijn gezicht.
Rot op Kamal, ik ga naar huis en neem haar mee, naar haar kamer, naar haar bedje, en dus haar huis. Hij zuchtte en stapte toen opzij zodat ik er langs kon. Ik liep de trap af en hij volgde me.
We dachten dat je het niet erg zou vinden, we zijn gewoon gek op haar, en bovendien is zij ook gehecht aan ons. Ik open dan de deur en wil net buiten lopen als ik me weer omdraai.
Flik me zoiets niet meer Kamal, het is mijn kind. Als je haar wil zien bespreek je dat met mij! Hij zuchtte en gooide met zijn handen in de lucht.
Kijken wat de kinderbescherming ervan zou vinden dat je haar bij iemand achterlaat die dronken is zodat jij naar je werk kan gaan om vervolgens midden in de nacht thuis te komen. Mijn mond viel open van verbazing, en met moeite kan ik Naouar nog vasthouden. Ze was ook zo snel gegroeid. Hoe kon hij deze leugens durven te verzinnen.
Haal je maar niks in je hoofd Kamal, jullie leven in een rare fantasiewereld, maar Naouar krijgen jullie niet. Verder dan een bezoekje zal het nooit komen. Hij lachte weer, en ook dit keer werd ik er bang van.. Ik draaide me gauw weer om en liep snel naar de auto. Sakina hielp me haar op de achterbank te zetten, en ging toen naast haar zitten. Alsof ik achterna werd gezeten reed ik met een hoge snelheid weg. 



Thuis aangekomen leg ik haar naast me in bed. Ik wilde de hele nacht over haar waken, en ik vroeg me wederom af of ik het wel alleen zou redden. Ze konden me tenslotte van alles maken, nu ik Mohammed niet meer had Nooit eerder in mijn leven was ik zo bang geweest, ik stond op en ging in de woonkamer weer voor het raam staan. In gedachten verzonken tuurde ik in het duister. In het huis aan de overkant ging het licht aan en mijn hart sprong op bij het zien van een gezin dat samen het gebed verrichtte. Algauw liepen de tranen over mijn wangen en ik dacht aan mijn ouders. Die rond dit tijdstip ook zullen zijn opgestaan om het gebed te verrichtten. Beschaamd draaide ik me om en zakte neer op de bank. Sinds zijn dood had ik geen gebed overgeslagen, toch deed ik het niet juist. Ik bad niet op de daarvoor aangewezen tijdstip. Door tijdnood haalde ik alles laat op de avond in. En voor het nachtgebed bleef ik liever in bed liggen. De tranen stroomde over mijn wangen, en nu ik zo nadacht besefte ik me dat ik niet op Allah (swt) moest vertrouwen in deze strijd. Ik had mijn geloof verwaarloost, ik wilde alleen maar krijgen maar er niks voor terug willen doen. Hoe kon ik Hem (swt) smeken voor kracht als ik er niets voor terug deed?

Ik besloot het vanaf die nacht anders te doen. Als ik echt op Hem (swt) wilde vertrouwen zou ik er ook wat voor moeten doen. Ik zou mijn Imaan vergroten, ik zou Naouar met de islam in haar hart laten opgroeien. Want waar was de mensheid zonder de Islam?   



Thanx voor de complimenterende reacties...
InsaAllah gauw meer...

Kus kus

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

wollah echt een pracht verhaal ik kreeg tranen in me ogen  :huil:

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## sweet_girl*5

wat een vervolgje meid! ;-)

xX

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

:boeps:

----------


## lamiae83

OH god dit verhaal is zo echt laat snel wat van je horen want ik kan niet wachten om een vervolg te lezen

----------


## orka-ogen

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,

ik kreeg echt kippenvel van je vervolgjes ik krijg zo rare rillingen vanaf mijn tenen tot de hersenen.

Fantastisch faatje, laat ons gewoon niet te lang in spanning



 :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:

----------


## brother

c'est tres magnifique... Je hebt me echt geraakt toen ik die laatste alinea heb gelezen... zo mooi gezegd...

Niet stoppen met typen of anders...  :motorzaag:  (just kidding  :haha:  )

----------


## amdaf

Faatje,

Echt top je verhaal, je schrijfstijl verbaast me in niets meer, kan vanalles van je verwachten. Tbarkallah 3liek.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXjes
Fadje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 59

Naouar zit al in de auto en praat honderduit over de avond met Sakina, terwijl ik de boodschappen in de auto zet.
En wat hebben jullie nog meer gedaan? Ik zag haar bedenkend kijken en schoot in de lach. Die kleine opdonder ook.
Eten Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik haar aan.
Bolle, jij denkt ook alleen aan eten. Ze giechelde en toen ik haar kietelde schaterde ze het uit van het lachen. Als ik de auto dichtdoe wil ik me omdraaien maar een gedaante aan de overkant doet me stil staan. Hij ziet dat ik hem aanstaar en ongemakkelijk zwaait hij naar me. Ik schenk hem een snelle glimlach en blijf wachten als ik zie dat hij oversteekt. Hij komt naast me staan en steekt zijn hand naar me uit. 
Hoe is het? Ik knik en schud langzaam zijn hand.
Het gaat goed en met jou? Hij knikte bevestigend.
Je ziet er ook goed uit Fatiha, dus wat dat betreft Ik knikte verlegen.
Dank je. Jij bent ook weinig veranderd. Hij knikte en probeerde toen in de auto te kijken.
Tbarkellah, ze lijkt op jou. Ik knikte glimlachend en keek haar aan.
Hoe is het met Mohammed? Verstard blijf ik stilstaan en kijk hem dan langzaam aan. Hij wist het niet
Ehm.. Mohammed is bijna een jaar geleden overleden Geschrokken keek hij me aan.
Sorry.. eh.. dat wist ik niet. Ik knikte langzaam.
Dat dacht ik al Hij keek me verslagen aan maar het laatste waar ik nu zin in had was medelijden. 
Khalid, het was fijn je gezien te hebben maar ik moet weg. Hij knikte en ik stapte in mijn auto. Wanneer ik wegrijd kan ik alleen opgelucht adem halen. 

Weer dwaalde ik af naar een scne uit het verleden, en dat terwijl ik daar nu juist geen tijd voor had.
"Sakina ik ga zo, kan alleen me sleutels niet vinden!" Ze schudde met haar hoofd en ging weer verder met het snijden van groente.
"Sakina, ze moet op tijd haar bed in anders blijft ze weer de hele nacht mij wakker houden." Ze knikte en lachte naar Naouar die het wel leuk vond dat haar moeder weer eens weg moest. Als ik dan eindelijk mijn sleutels heb gaat de deurbel. Ik negeer het en loop eerst naar Naouar die samen met Sakina in de keuken zat.
"Liefje, mama houdt van je. Lief zijn voor Sakina, en wel op tijd naar bed." Ze knikte en keek met twinkelende oogjes naar me op, langzaam streek ik met mijn vinger over haar neus. Ze giechelde waardoor ik haar tandjes kon zien. Haar oogjes kneep ze samen en snel sloeg ze haar armpjes om me heen. Ik trok haar op en knuffelde haar stevig. Toen ik haar losliet gaf ze me nog een kus en ging weer naast Sakina zitten. 

Ik loop snel naar de gang als de deurbel dan weer gaat. Nog een snelle kijk in de spiegel en pak dan mijn tas op van de grond. Ik open de deur en als ik hem zie staan stap ik naar buiten. Ik roep nog een snelle doei en sluit dan de deur achter me dicht. Zonder hem verder aan te kijken loop ik richting de auto.
"Ik heb haar al een week niet gezien." Negerend steek ik de sleutels in mijn autodeur.
"Faat alstublieft, je moet toch werken. Ik wil alleen de dag met haar doorbrengen." Verbaasd kijk ik hem dan aan.
"Kamal, kom niet bij me slijmen nu je plannetje is mislukt." Spijtig keek hij me aan.
"Dat was niet mijn idee, mijn moeder zat erachter." Ik lachte sarcastisch.
"Grappig dat je je moeder hiervan de schuld geeft, aangezien jij degene was die me chanteerde." Ik schudde ongelovig met mijn hoofd en stapte mijn auto in. Wanneer ik de deur wil dichtdoen houdt hij hem tegen.
"Geef me een nieuwe kans dan. Wollah ik wil haar niet van je afpakken." Hoofdschuddend keek ik hem aan.
"Jij bent echt niet te geloven. Vorige week kon je niet wachten tot die vrouw van de kinderbescherming Naouar uit mijn huis kon meenemen zodat jullie haar konden krijgen, en nu smeek je me voor een nieuwe kans? No way Kamal, ik blijf haar af en toe langsbrengen, maar houd in je achterhoofd dat ik dat alleen doe voor Mohammed. Verder geen dagjes uit of dergelijke. Naouar is mijn kind, en jullie moeten stoppen haar te zien als een vervanging voor Mohammed." Met grote ogen had hij me aangekeken en toen ik de kans kreeg sloot ik de deur en reed weg. 

In mijn achteruit kijkspiegel zie ik dat hij nog blijft staan en verstomd voor zich uit blijft kijken. Zuchtend vervolg ik mijn weg naar de zaal. Dubbele bruiloften vandaag dus het zou hartstikke druk worden. 

Mijn gedachtes dwalen wederom af, dit keer naar de onverwachte huisbezoeking van vorige week. Ik was thuis aan het opruimen, en Naouar was tv aan het kijken toen de deurbel ging. Toen ik open deed stond een onbekende vrouw voor me neus. Ze stelde zich voor en ik nodigde haar uit binnen te komen. Pas toen ze op de bank zat besefte ik me dat ze van de kinderbescherming was. Ik zette koffie en vroeg me af wat ze kwam doen. Toen ik haar dat vroeg zei ze dat ze uit betrouwbare bronnen had gehoord dat ik mijn kind verwaarloosde. Met open mond staarde ik haar aan, en ik was blij dat Naouar er niks van begreep. Ik liet haar gewoon haar verhaal doen en voordat ik kon tegenspreken was ze me al voor. Ze zei me dat ze in eerste instantie niet inzag waarom ze hier was, voor de zekerheid zouden er nog een aantal onverwachte huisbezoekingen volgen.

Ik wilde haar aanvliegen maar besefte me dat het alleen nadelig voor mezelf zou zijn, ik hield me dus gedeinsd en hoorde aan hoe andere leden van de familie vonden dat Naouar niet in dit huis hoorde. Toen ik me echt realiseerde dat het om mijn schoonfamilie ging heb ik tot tien geteld. En ik was niet bang, ik wist dat Naouar het goed had, en dat ze me niks konden maken. Toch was ik verbaasd dat ik in deze positie was komen te staan.
Uiteindelijk is het gesprek goed verlopen, ik heb eerlijk antwoord gegeven op de vragen die ze me stelde, en ook heeft ze met Naouar gepraat. Daarna nam ze afscheid en vertelde ze me nog een keer onverwacht langs te komen. Toen ik de deur achter haar dichtsloot ben ik in elkaar gekropen en gehuild tot ik niet meer kon.

Dat mijn eigen schoonfamilie me zoiets konden maken? Als Mohammed nog had geleefd zouden ze dit eens hebben gedurfd. Maar daar ging het hen juist om. Naouar was voor hun een vervangster voor Mohammed, ze wilde de tijd die ze met hem hadden verloren met haar inhalen. En daar bovenop wilde ze mij pijn doen. Ze wilde me zien lijden, alsof ik dat niet genoeg had gedaan na zijn dood. Naouar was bij me gekropen en met haar lachende gezichtje vroeg ze waarom haar mama huilde, en stevig trok ik haar toen tegen me aan. Zij was mijn oogappeltje, en er was niks dat ze mij konden maken zolang zij bij me was....
1 jaar en twee maanden, ergens kon ik het nog steeds niet geloven. Dat ze zo snel was gegroeid. Haar eerste verjaardag, haar eerste loopje, haar eerste woordje, alles kon ik me nog herinneren als de dag van gister. Dat waren de momenten dat ik me besefte dat alles veel sneller ging dan dat ik in eerste instantie had gedacht. 
Mohammed leefde voort in mijn hart en ik dacht elke dag nog aan hem. De tijd was zo snel gegaan, en inmiddels was het anderhalf jaar geleden. De zwarte dag in mijn leven. Toch heb ik nooit kunnen accepteren dat hij zo abrupt uit mijn leven was gestapt. Over zijn dood kon ik nachtenlang piekeren, en ik besefte me elke keer weer dat ik er achterna moest gaan zodat ik het kon laten rusten, maar bang voor een nog grotere teleurstelling was hetgeen wat me tegenhield. Dus hield ik het maar bij het piekeren en in gedachten zoeken naar antwoorden.



Terug naar de bruiloft...

Hamid en ik stonden in de keuken met wat borden in ons hand. Het was een grote chaos en met rollende ogen keek Hamid me aan. Ik wist wat hij dacht. Soms was het niet fijn om met bepaalde mensen samen te werken. Toch wist hij ook dat hij het n en ander moest laten gaan. Hij deed het immers voor mij, gezien hij nu ook voor mij werkte behalve voor de catering.
"Kan ik je buiten even spreken?" Ik knikte en overhandigde de bord aan iemand van het keukenpersoneel. Als ik hem achterna de gang inloop wordt mijn aandacht getrokken door twee dames, maar Hamid trok me al een eind bij hen vandaan. Vragend had ik hem daarop aangekeken.
"Wat is er?" Vroeg ik bezorgd, waarop hij zijn schouders ophaalde.
"Niets! Verveelde me gewoon daar in de keuken. Ooeff, als ze leuke muziek gaan draaien kunnen we dansen." Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik hem aan. Hij werd het blijkbaar echt zat, dus ik trok hem aan zijn arm mee de zaal in. 

We voegen ons bij de dj die aan de smekende ogen van Hamid kan zien hoe graag hij wil dansen. Hij veranderde het liedje en we voegen ons bij de andere op de dansvloer. Hij begint met me te dansen en ik zie zijn gezicht opklaren. Typisch Hamid....

Het bruidspaar verscheen en dus houden we ons weer op de achtergrond. Ik haal de map tevoorschijn en controleer het n en ander. Hamid staat de hele tijd naast me en maakt me aan het lachen. Wanneer hij weer een doel voor ogen heeft is hij weg. Als ik niet veel later opkijk staat een stel voor me neus, een glimlach siert mijn gezicht en even wil ik in tranen uitbarsten. Stevig trek ik hem dan tegen me aan.
"Hey zus, ik stik bijna.." Lachend kijk ik hem dan aan. Vervolgens knuffel ik zijn vrouw Samia.
"Wat doen jullie hier?" Hij haalde zijn schouders op.
"Haar neef trouwt, en ik had je al eerder gezien maar wilde je niet storen. Hoe is het met je?" Ik knikte en ik voelde hoe de tranen zich in mijn ogen vormde. Mijn kleine broertje, ik had hem zo gemist. Hij stapte weer dichterbij en knuffelde me weer. 
"Wollah Faat, ik heb je echt gemist." Ik knikte zuchtend.
"Ik jou ook... Hoe is het met mama en papa?" Hij knikte en sloeg toen zijn ogen neer.
"Wat is er?" Wanhopig keek ik hem aan.
"Zijn ze ziek?" Hij schudde zijn hoofd.
"Ze missen je gewoon..." Ik knikte en zuchtte.
"Hoe is het met de kleintjes?" Hij glimlachte en dat vertelde me genoeg. Het ging dus goed met ze.
"Fatih, kom eens een keer bij me langs. Kun je je nichtje komen bewonderen." Met grote ogen keek hij naar me op.
"Maar... Hoe??" Ik knikte glimlachend. 
"Ze is prachtig, je bent altijd welkom. Samen met Samia natuurlijk!" Ik schonk haar een snelle glimlach en ik zag hoe ze Fatih vragend aankeek. Hij knikte toen en afwachtend keek ik hem aan.
"Je weet het niet h??" Hij fronste en ik zuchtte. Net wanneer ik het hem wil vertellen wordt ik gestoord door een serveerster, vragend keek ik haar aan.
"Een belangrijk telefoontje voor je, je moet echt komen." Ik knikte en vraag Fatih op me te blijven wachten. Snel loop ik door de zaal achter de serveerster aan, in de gang staat Hamid met mijn telefoon te wachten. Zijn gezicht was bleek en angstig neem ik de telefoon aan. Als er maar niks met Naouar was gebeurd.

"Met Fatiha, Salaam Oualaikoem." Even denk ik Sakina te horen huilen en ik krijg bijna een hartverzwakking.
"Ah bentie, kif entiena?" Ik haal diep adem als ik de stem herken van de oma van Mohammed.
"7ena, jek labas? Met mij gaat het goed. Hoe is het met u?" Snel denk ik terug aan de tijden die ik met haar had door gebracht, wat was er nu dat zo dringend was en hetgeen waarover ze huilde.
"Labas a bentie.." Behalve gesnik hoorde ik toen niks meer.
"7ena, is er iets gebeurd?" Ze antwoordde niet maar snikte verder. Wanhopig keek ik Hamid aan die zich ook afvroeg wat er aan de hand was. Aan de andere kant van de lijn hoor ik hoe iemand tegen haar praat en dan dringen haar woorden tot me door.
"Fatiha mijn dochter, kom naar Marokko. Mohammed wil het, je moet komen." Verschrikt laat ik dan de telefoon vallen en met grote ogen kijk ik Hamid aan die me probeert vast te pakken. 
"Waarom jij altijd... Waarom moet jou dit overkomen...?" Zijn woorden drongen niet echt tot me door, ik kreeg alleen een verstikkend gevoel en had het idee dat ik geen adem kon halen. Ik houd me vast aan zijn schouders en haar woorden bleven zich in mijn hoofd herhalen.

Ik wist het... er was nog geen einde aan deze hele drama gekomen. Misschien werd het tijd dat ik zou accepteren dat ik nooit zou kunnen rusten, er zal me altijd wel iets dwars komen te zitten. Dat was gewoon mijn leven, de ene probleem na de ander. En nu? Nu was ik weer een stap verder, en zo snel mogelijk zou ik in het vliegtuig zitten naar Marokko. En ik zou neit terugkomen totdat alles duidelijk is....*

----------


## orka-ogen

wajaaaaaaauw, Prachtig mohim ik verstik in mijn woorden, eeeeeccht spannend, pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssseeeeeeeee snel snel een vervolg want vervolgjes van jou zijn net zuurstof om mijn verstikkend gevoel van de spanning boven te komen....
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:

----------


## Vanity

oehh spannend

ga snel verder

----------


## amdaf

Hoi Faatje  :Iluvu:  

Kan amper de woorden typen die ik wil zeggen, heb juist je vervolgje gelezen en kreeg kriebels over mijn hele lichaam, echt dat meen ik. Zo'n effect kun je krijgen van het lezen van je verhaal.
Ik zou je wel n ding nog willen vragen; Wil je a.u.b. niet te lang wachten op het volgende vervolgje en laat het maar goed lang zijn?
Het feit dat je juist stopt wanneer het heel spannend is niet goed voor ons hart.  :fucyc:  
Bisou
Fadje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 60 

Stevig trok ik haar nogmaals tegen me aan. De tranen liepen over me wangen en met grote ogen keek ze toen naar me op. Ze had geen idee! Sakina pakte haar op en keek me langzaam aan.
"Faat, maak je geen zorgen. Ze zal altijd bij me zijn, ze is in goede handen. En er zijn genoeg mensen die kunnen inspringen als ik hulp nodig heb." Ik knikte en omhels haar dan stevig. Naouar leek zich nog steeds nergens van bewust, de knuffel die ze in haar armen hield was voor haar nu belangrijker. Ik plantte nog een laatste kus op haar wang en streek over haar wang.
"Ik hou van je kleine... Mama komt snel terug." Ze knikte en lachend keek ze toen naar me op. 

Als ik mijn vlucht niet wilde missen moest ik nu echt gaan. Voor de laatste keer keek ik hen aan en vertrok toen met de kleine koffer in me hand. Ik had geen idee hoelang ik weg zou zijn. Ik wist niet waar ik naartoe ging, wat ik kon verwachten, en waar ik eigenlijk om ging. 

Zuchtend stap ik de auto in. Hamid reed meteen weg en ik durfde niet om te kijken. 
Ik had haar gewoon achtergelaten, ik had mijn eigen kind verlaten om naar een plek te gaan die waarschijnlijk meer vragen bij me zou oproepen dan antwoorden. Natuurlijk wist ik wel dat ze in goede handen was toch was ik bang, voor het eerst sinds haar geboorte moest ik de zorg aan een ander overlaten. Nooit was ik langer dan een dag bij haar vandaan, en nu wist ik niet eens wanneer ik terug zou komen. Ik wist alleen dat ik met antwoorden terug zou komen.



Daar aangekomen 

De reis was vermoeiend maar eindelijk zet ik dan voet op Marokkaans grond. Als ik mijn spullen eindelijk bij elkaar heb verlaat ik het vliegveld en houd een taxi aan. Ik besluit eerst naar een Hotel te gaan om dan vervolgens zijn oma te bezoeken. Ik wilde geen tijd verliezen. 

In de taxi kijk ik naar buiten. Het mooie landschap raast voorbij en langzaam dwalen mijn gedachtes weer af

Houd op die taxichauffeur zit ons aan te staren. Hij haalde zijn schouders op en ik voelde zijn lippen weer in mijn hals. Ik schaterde het uit van het lachen.
Mohammed, ik schaam me dood. Dadelijk zet hij ons zijn taxi uit. Zuchtend keek hij toen op.
Ewa ik kan me niet inhouden. Mag ik die foto`s trouwens zien, daar ben ik wel even zoet mee. Ik lachte en haalde de vakantiefoto`s uit mijn tas. Langzaam bekeek hij ze terwijl ik me op de landschap richtte die voorbij raasde. 
Ik ben helemaal in gedachten verzonken als ik dan zijn langzame ademhaling weer in mijn nek voel. Hij laat zijn hoofd op mijn schouder rusten, en ik plant een kus op zijn voorhoofd.
Mooi h? Ik knikte langzaam. 
Marokko is toch sowieso een land waar je geen genoeg van kan krijgen. Hij knikte en zuchtte toen.
InsaAllah binnekort Fatiha, wacht tot je het huis straks ziet. Ons huisje voor in de toekomst, jij en ik saampjes. Je hebt een grote tuin omringt door hekken, gewoon ons paleisje. En in dat tuintje zullen onze kinderen in de toekomst rond rennen om ons het hoofd op hol te brengen. Ik giechelde bij dat vooruitzicht en draai me dan naar hem op. Zijn ogen glinsterde op en ik zag zijn lippen weer dichterbij komen. Ik plaatste mijn vinger op zijn lippen en schudde met mijn hoofd.
Mo, ik hou van je.. Hij knikte en glimlachte waardoor mijn vinger over zijn kin streek.
Ik ook van jou hbiba.. De glinstering in zijn ogen sprak boekdelen.  


In een reflex draai ik me om, maar de lege plek naast me doet me zuchten. Ik kijk de taxichauffeur aan die blijkbaar in de gaten had dat ik er niet helemaal bij was. Hij glimlachte en knikte kort. Een diepe zucht ontsnapt en ik kijk weer uit het raam. Ik moest me niet laten leiden door mijn gevoelens die ik nog voor hem koesterde. Ik moest me concentreren op de realiteit, alleen zo zou ik snel thuis komen. Terug bij Naouar



Ik kwam aan bij een Hotel die de chauffeur me had aangeraden, en vrijwel meteen kreeg ik een kamer. Als ik me dan heb omgekleed trek ik niet snel daarna de kamerdeur achter me dicht. Met slechts mijn telefoon en wat geld voor de taxi in mijn zak liep ik de trappen af. Wanneer ik naar buiten wil lopen word ik door de dame achter de balie aangesproken.
Als je iets nodig hebt kun je altijd hier om hulp vragen. Ik knikte glimlachend en dacht dat ze dat tegen iedereen zei. Verbaasd was ik er dus niet over. Snel verliet ik het Hotel en voor ik het wist was ik al onderweg naar het huis van zijn oma. 7ena, de vrouw die me veel had uit te leggen


De straat zag er verlaten uit, maar niet veel veranderd sinds de laatste keer dat ik hier was. Ik vroeg de taxichauffeur te wachten en liep de trappen op die naar de deur leidde. Ik haal diep adem en klop dan op de deur Er werd niet opengedaan, en dus probeerde ik het nog een keer, ditmaal harder en drukte hierbij ook de deurbel in. Wanneer ik het dan lijk op te geven wordt de deur geopend. Ze zet de deur op een kiertje en probeert zo te zien wie er voor haar deur stond.
Salaam Oualikoem, ik ben Fatiha en ik kom voor 7ena. De deur opende zich verder en ik zag nu de tante van Mohammed staan. De vrouw met wie ik vaak heb gepraat en gelachen, de vrouw die de eerste keer dat ik hier stond ook de deur voor ons had geopend. Ze knikte, en liet me zo weten dat ze nog wist wie ik was.
Smahlie Fatiha, 7ena is erg ziek. Het is beter als je gaat. Vragend keek ik haar aan.
Maar ze had me gebeld, ik moest komen van haar. Ze schudde toen langzaam met haar hoofd.
Ze weet niet wat ze zegt, juist doordat ze zo ziek is. Ze heeft zich vergist, ga nu maar. Ik geloofde geen enkele woord dat ze zei maar besloot het er toch bij te laten zitten. Ze keek me nog aan en knikte wanneer ze dan de deur sluit. Zuchtend kijk ik naar de gesloten deur, en met hangende schouders loop ik de trappen af en stap de taxi weer in. 

Vragend keek de chauffeur me aan en bedenkend staarde ik voor me uit. Als me iets te binnen schiet vraag ik me in eerste instantie af of ik dat wel zou moeten doen.
Waar naartoe Madame? Ik dacht er verder niet bij na.
De dichtstbijzijnde begraafplaats, graag. Hij knikte en reed toen de straat uit. Ik kon nog net zien hoe iemand vanuit het gebouw vanuit het raam naar me keek, maar dat maakte nu even niet uit. Ik zou toch terugkomen.




Bij de begraafplaats aangekomen... 

Ik stapte uit en knikte naar de chauffeur. De telefoon hield ik nog steeds tegen mijn oor en bij het zien van de grote poort ril ik over mijn hele lichaam.
"Ik denk dat ik er nu sta Reda, moet ik gewoon naar binnen gaan." Ik wachtte zijn antwoord af aangezien hij ook met andere dingen bezig was.
"Ja Faat, als je door de poort bent gelopen, moet je meteen rechtsaf gaan. Blijf doorlopen tot je zijn steen ziet. Ik moet nu ophangen, ik bel je zo terug." Ik zuchtte en nam de eerste stappen.
"Dat is goed. Tot straks." Ik stop mijn telefoon in mijn zak en loop richting de poorten. Ik haal eerst nog diep adem en negeer de enge gedachtes die bij me opkomen als ik de plek om me heen bekijk. Het lag er verlaten bij en zuchtend sla ik het pad op dat rechts van me liep. Eerst loop ik langzaam maar de rilling die over mijn rug liep doet me sneller lopen. Wanneer ik dan bijna aan het einde ben heb ik nog steeds niets herkenbaars gezien. Gelukkig belt Reda me op dat moment, en snel neem ik op.
"En? Heb je het gevonden." Ik zuchtte.
"Nee, ik ben al bij het eind, en geen steen gezien die jij omschreef." 
"Dan moet je hem over het hoofd hebben gezien, loop eens terug. En kijk nu alleen naar de graven links van je. Hij is grijs Fatiha, hij verschilt van alle andere, en zijn naam staat er duidelijk op." Ik doe wat hij van me vraagt en loop ze stuk voor stuk af, maar geen grijze steen te bekennen, zelfs geen enkele met zijn naam erop.
"Reda, ik zie het echt niet." Hij was even stil.
"Zoek even iemand die je daar kan helpen okeej? Ik bel je dadelijk weer terug." Voor ik kon antwoordde had hij al opgehangen. Zuchtend stop ik de telefoon terug in mijn zak en net op dat moment zag ik hoe iemand vanuit mijn ooghoeken naar me toeliep. Ik draaide me naar hem om en wacht tot hij bij me staat.

Kan ik je helpen? Ik knikte en gaf de naam op. Hij zou voor me kijken en hij verdween weer. Niet veel later kwam hij terug en zei me dat er niemand met die naam was begraven op deze plek. Vragend had ik hem aangekeken en vroeg hem toen te wachten totdat Reda me terugbelde. En dat deed hij snel daarna.
Die vent zegt dat er nooit iemand is begraven met zijn naam. Reda leek verbaasd en vroeg me toen de man aan de lijn te geven. Ik deed wat hij van me vroeg en ik luisterde het gesprek af. Niet gauw later drong het tot me door. Dit was de begraafplaats waar Reda was geweest, en we stonden op de plek waar Reda het graf had bezocht, alleen lag het graf er niet meer. Volgens de man heeft het er nooit gelegen maar Reda was ervan overtuigd, het lag er alleen nu dus niet meer. Hoe kon het dan? Ik wist het niet, ik wist alleen dat ik me moest beseffen dat het mysterie rondom zijn overlijden gauw opgehelderd zou worden En dat ik me moest voorbereiden op de antwoorden..*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Thanx voor de reacties, waardeer het heel erg...
Vraag me trouwens af waar Sanaab is en de rest...  :Confused:  
Ik mis een aantal fans...

Maar goed, ik heb jullie niet al te lang in spanning gehouden dames, en het is weekend en hoop dus binnekort weer een vervolg te plaatsen..

Amdaf, Vanity, en Orka_ogen.. Bedankt!

Kus,
Fa

----------


## lamiae83

Oh meid wat spannend, je weet wel hoe je het spannend kan houden maar ga alsjeblieft gauw verder want ik ben er benieuwd hoe het afloopt.

----------


## sweet_girl*5

Spannend vervolgjes meid!! Je maakt me egt nieuwsgierig.. ik kijk al uit naar je nieuw vervolgje!! 


xX

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## *MissyN*

ej sgat....

 :brozac:  Sorry dat ik niet iedere x reageer...
ik heb echt te weinig tijd..
maar een ding moet je zekers weten..
ik lees ze wel iedere keer..
en ben dan weer diep onder de indruk door jou schrijftalent..
je doet het Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!
(mary poppins  :Wink:  )

alleen kan ik meestal helaas niet reageren..
maar wees gerust..ik weet zeker dat geen een fan jou ooit gaat verlaten..(of om hele personelijke redenen dan)


 :blij:   :blij:   :blij:  ...keep up the good work...  :blij:   :blij:   :blij:

----------


## moemoe

Ej sgat.. sorry dat ik ook niet veel reageer  :cheefbek:  Ik ben iemand nogal van de luie kant... :Smilie:  ik heb je verhaaltje helemaal afgeprint en in een keer uitgelezen .... pff ik weet echt niets te zeggen... je maakt me sprakeloos met je verhaal... ik leef helemaal mee met het verhaal.. ik weet niet hoe je het doet, maar je doet het geweldig..

chapeaux meid  :knipoog:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 61 

Ik draai me voor de laatste keer om en knipper even met mijn ogen. In de verte klinkt de Adhaan, dat mensen oproept zich naar het gebed te haasten. Langzaam sta ik op en veeg de slaap uit mijn ogen. In de badkamer ontwijk ik de spiegel en bereid me voor op het gebed. Niet veel later sta ik op het balkon van de omgeving te genieten. 

Ik pak me telefoon uit mijn zak, en draai het nummer van mijn huis, zuchtend luister ik hoe die overgaat. Ondertussen tuur ik de straten in en zie hoe de mensen aan een nieuwe dag beginnen. Ik zucht diep en besef me hoeveel ik Marokko heb gemist. Alleen zou ik niet de tijd krijgen om ervan te genieten.
"Hallo...?" Een slaperige Sakina aan de andere kant van de lijn.
"Dag schat, met mij. Hoe is het daar?" Ze zuchtte diep en ik merkte dat ze niet zo een vrolijke humeur had.
"Ja goed, het is zo vroeg!" Ik lachte om haar opmerking.
"Hoe is het met mijn schatje?" Ze zuchtte weer.
"Ja goed, ze ligt te slapen. Hoe is het daar? Ben je al een stap verder?" Dit keer was het mijn beurt om te zuchten.
"Nee lieverd. Ik ga straks weer verder, maar ga maar verder slapen. Ik bel je later op de dag." Ze stemde toe en wenste me nog succes. Ik hing op en zuchtend liet ik me op de stoel vallen.

Gister was ik nog naar het ziekenhuis gereden en opzoek gegaan naar de ambulancepersoneel die als eerst bij het ongeluk waren gearriveerd. Maar de namen die ik had opgegeven scheen niemand te kennen. Zelfs toen ik geld aanbood kwam ik geen stap verder. Reda zei me naar het Hotel te gaan en te gaan slapen, er was niks meer wat ik kon doen. En dus had ik zijn advies opgevolgd. Ik was eerst wat gaan eten, en had me afgevraagd wat ik verder moest doen. Toen had ik al het besluit genomen Marrakech voorlopig te verlaten. Ik wilde naar Al Hoceima, ik verlangde sterk naar het vertrouwde gevoel. Naar de sfeer en misschien, heel misschien zou ik daar een stap verder komen....






Al Hoceima... 


Sinds het moment dat ik het Hotel in Marrakech had verlaten, had ik het idee dat ik werd achtervolgd. Nu, honderden kilometers verderop betaalde ik de taxi en nam mijn intrek in een klein vakantiehuisje bij het strand. Ik kleedde me snel om en verliet het huisje waar ik maar 1 dag zou zitten. Zuchtend en met blote voeten liep ik over het strand. Slechts het geluid van de golven en de wind keek ik naar de zon die langzaam achter de horizon verdween. Ik besefte me dat dit het strand was waar ik de meeste herinneringen had. Het strand waar Faysal me voor het eerst had aangesproken. Het strand waar ik vaak aan Mohammed dacht, dromend dat hij bij me was. Ik zakte neer op het zand en vroeg me langzaam af hoe ik hier ooit was beland. 

Fatiha, toendertijd een jonge spontane meid, die elk jaar streefde naar dat land, naar de plek waar haar wortels lagen. Ik hield me bezig met mijn studie en mijn familie, zij waren alles voor me. Mijn nichten, elke dag hadden we wel iets te beleven, en ik was gelukkig. Vol overtuiging kon ik dat tegen elke persoon zeggen. En nu? Zoveel jaren verstreken, en Fatiha was veranderd, ik had veel moeten doorstaan, maar door alles ben ik de vrouw geworden die ik nu ben. Ik had geen spijt, en vooral niet als het ging om Mohammed. Hij was mijn zielsverwant, en hij was iemand voor wie ik mijn leven zou geven. Ik was ver gekomen, alleen al dat ik me nu de trotse moeder mocht noemen van zijn kind...

"Mooi is het h?" Verschrikt stond ik op en draaide me om. 
"Wie ben jij?" Hij haalde zijn schouders op en richtte zich op de golven, terwijl hij langzaam richting het water liep.
"Het doet er niet toe. Je kunt beter gaan, terug naar waar je vandaan komt. Dit zal namelijk geen plezierige vakantie voor je worden." Ik slikte even, en snel observeerde ik de omgeving. Geen hond te bekennen, en ik kon niet ontkennen dat ik bang begon te worden.
"Ik ken je niet, laat me dus met rust." Voordat hij meer kon zeggen liep ik het strand af en hield een taxi aan. 

Pas als ik in de auto zit besef ik me dat hij me niet achterna is gelopen. Zuchtend vertel ik de taxichauffeur waar hij me moet afzetten. Dit allemaal begon eng te worden, vanaf het moment dat ik voet heb gezet in Marokko werkte iedereen me tegen. Op de n of andere manier merkte ik hoe mensen zich tegen me gedroegen, alsof ze wisten wie ik was. Alsof ze me ergens van wilde weerhouden. De baliemedewerkster in het Hotel die me haast dwong iets te eten uit hen restaurant en zich zo tegen me opdrong, de man die me had geholpen op de begraafplaats. De tante van Mohammed die zo vaag deed, en dan het ziekenhuispersoneel. Waarom keken ze me allemaal aan met die schuldige blik in hun ogen, waarom zagen ze me liever gaan dan komen?
Ik wist het niet, toch gaf het me een bevestiging. Ik moest hier zijn, en blijven totdat ik de vragen zou krijgen die me de rust zouden geven die ik zocht. 

De taxi hield stand en ik stapte uit, ik betaalde hem en toen hij wegreed keek ik op naar het gebouw. Langzaam sierde een glimlach mijn gezicht. Ik slaakte een diepe zucht en besefte dat ik er niks te zoeken had. Het huis was onbewoonbaar. Niet meer het gezellige huis dat in Al Hoceima stond, het huis waar ik in mijn jeugd het hele jaar naar verlangde. Het raam dat zich midden in de voorkant van het huis bevond deed de herinneringen weer naar boven komen. Nachtenlang heb ik daar liggen dromen, naar de sterren gekeken, naar de verlichte stad gekeken. Dromend dat ik daar voor altijd kon blijven, dat niemand me van die vensterbank zou weghalen. 
De plek waar ik vaak stiekem communiceerde met de buren, met mijn vriendengroepje. Een glimlach sierde mijn gezicht, zoveel herinneren kwamen naar boven door alleen naar het raam te kijken, naar het raam van mijn kamer, laat staan het hele huis. Waar zoveel herinneringen lagen, momenten die ik zou koesteren in mijn hart. Ja, het was een deel van mij, een geliefd deel van mij....

Ik draaide me om en langzaam liep ik het heuveltje af, ik had het gezien. Vanuit mijn ouderlijk huis liep ik richting de stad, het was helemaal niet druk. Iets wat ik niet gewend was, maar dit was net de tijd van het jaar dat het nog rustig was. Ik liep over de weg die naar de bekende strand leidde, halverwege was die afgezet, dus ik moest teruglopen. En vanuit een hoog punt keek ik over het strand. Genoeg momenten uit het verleden die wederom mijn gedachten passeerde maar ook hier had ik het snel gezien. Ik pakte de taxi terug naar het huisje dat ik had gehuurd. De reis hiernaartoe was vermoeiend geweest en nu moest ik me voorbereiden op de reis terug naar Marrekech.


De volgende dag keerde ik mijn rug naar mijn geliefde plaats, de plek waar mijn wortels lagen... 
Wie weet.. ooit ver in de toekomst... Maar nu... Nu had ik het wel gezien.. *     
__________________________

----------


## samekke

heel mooi, ga zo door!!!

----------


## sweet_girl*5

SPANNEND!! kheb er gewoon weg geen woord'n voor! 

xX

----------


## bredameid

alstublieft ga snel verder weer een prachtig vervolg

----------


## moemoe

:blij:

----------


## *MissyN*

:lachu:   :wow:   :lachu:  
GA DOOOOOOOOOOOOR

----------


## lamiae83

mooi vervolg en nu een volgende meid dit verhaal leeft in mij voort ik word gek van mijn fanasie, ga alsjeblieft snel door

----------


## brother

Al breng je de beste verhaalschrijver, psycholoog, socioloog,... zullen ze met de mond vol tanden staan...  :blozen:  

je doet het geweldig... (vergeet je teksten niet in Word te typen  :knipoog:  )

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

mooi vervolg, ga gauw verder

----------


## orka-ogen

waaauwww meid ik krijg er echt hartkloppingen van, telkens als ik op m'n mail bericht krijg dat er een reactie is hoop ik je blauwe tekst weer te vinden........

echt wonderbaarlijk mooi verhaal....

laat ons niet te lang wachten

 :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:  
 :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## Diss-Girl

Komaaaaaaaaaaaaaann laat iets achter dan!!

is al zo lang geleden.

Ik kan haast niet meer wachten

en als ik je online zie, flip ik nog erger 

snel oke? 


Ps: sorry dat ik lang niet meer van me heb laten horen, maar heb het zoooo druk!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Diss-Girl_ 
> *Komaaaaaaaaaaaaaann laat iets achter dan!!
> 
> is al zo lang geleden.
> 
> Ik kan haast niet meer wachten
> 
> en als ik je online zie, flip ik nog erger  
> 
> ...


Weleens in je opgekomen dat je niet de enige bent die het druk heeft...  :moe:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 61 


De tranen hadden zich in mijn ogen gevormd en zo luisterde ik aandachtig naar haar brabbeltaaltje. Ik wist niet waar ze het over had maar het was haar stem dat me zo van slag bracht. Ik miste haar ontzettend.

Naouar, ben je wel lief voor Sakina? Onderbrak ik haar. Ze zuchtte, alsof ze die vraag al te vaak had gehoord, waardoor ik een lach moest onderdrukken. Ze mompelde toen iets, waaruit ik moest verstaan dat het wel goed zat. Niet veel later gaf ze zonder afscheid te nemen de telefoon aan Sakina.

Faat, de teletubbies zijn op tv. Dus jij bent niet meer interessant voor haar. Ik lachte en zuchtend staarde ik over de stad.

Sakin, hoe is het echt daar? Geen bezoek gehad? Dit keer was het haar beurt om te zuchten.

Naouar mist je, al laat ze het nu niet merken. Af en toe huilt ze om niets en schreeuwt ze om je, dus je moet snel terug komen Faat. Ik deed me best de opkomende tranen tegen te houden.

Sakina, ik doe echt me best om snel terug te komen. Ik mis haar ook, meer dan ooit. Beantwoord nu mijn vraag. Ze haalde diep adem.

Kamal is langs geweest, hij was de hele dag hier thuis geweest, waar ik bij was natuurlijk. Naouar werd hysterisch toen ik ze zei dat ze niet met hem mee mocht. Verder belt je schoonmoeder dagelijks om te vragen waar jij blijft, waarom je niet bij je kind bent, en waarom Naouar niet naar ze toe mag. Verder zijn Ilham en haar man nog langs geweest, Reda heeft gebeld, met de zaak gaat het goed, en met de voorbereidingen van de grote bruiloft van Chakir binnenkort gaat het ook goed. Ze zei het in n adem dus ik moest alles rustig tot me laten doordringen.

Sakin, ik moet gaan ophangen. Je weet hoe ik over mijn schoonfamilie denk, dus laat ze niks in hun hoofd halen. Ik ben snel terug Sakin, ik heb hier niets meer te zoeken. Na morgen zit ik in het vliegtuig terug naar huis. Ze hield zich stil, dus sloot ik het gesprek af. Daarna liet ik me op de stoel zakken die in het balkon stond. 

Serieus vroeg ik me af wat ik berhaupt nog kon doen in dit land. Misschien had ik te overhaastig gereageerd. Ik had gewoon in Nederland moeten blijven, want wat was er nou in Marokko dat me plotseling had overgehaald er naar toe te komen? Het was eigenlijk triest te denken dat ik hier antwoorden kon vinden, dat ik `hem` nog levend terug zou zien. Dat laatste sloeg echt alles. Waarom kon ik gewoon niet als alle andere accepteren dat hij dood was? Waarom had ik dat vreselijke stemmetje in mijn hoofd dat me altijd dingen liet doen omwille van hem? Okeej, dan hadden we de rare reacties van mensen, er klopte duidelijk iets niet. Maar het had niks met Mohammed te maken, ik moest gewoon accepteren dat hij dood was. Als dat niet zo was geweest dan had hij het me toch laten weten? Ik ben zijn vrouw, als hij echt nog zou leven dan had hij mij opgezocht. Dan had hij me laten weten dat hij er nog was.

Ja, ik Fatiha moest gewoon gaan accepteren dat mijn man was overleden. Anderhalf jaar geleden al.


Het was nu mijn taak als de moeder van zijn kind om onze dochter tot een geweldige vrouw op te voeden. Zij moest nu mijn enige zorg zijn, en de tranen liepen over mijn wangen bij de gedachte dat ze me nodig had. Sakina had het gezegd, ze miste haar moeder zoals ik mijn dochter miste. Algauw dwalen mijn gedachtes weer af


Zit je goed? Ze knikte en richtte zich op de tv. Ik streek met mijn vingers over haar wang, en wanneer ze me dan stiekem aankijkt weet ik dat ze wat van plan is. Ik lag op mijn rug op de bank en zij zat op mijn buik. Ze rolde met haar ogen en keek naar de afstandsbediening die naast me lag.

Nee, dat mag niet. En ik schudde met mijn hoofd waarop zij knikkend naar me keek. Het volgende moment, greep ze naar de bediening en ik begon haar te kietelen. Ze schaterde het uit van het lachen en gleed langzaam van me af op de grond neer. Ze lachte naar me maar werd toen opgeschrikt door de teletubbies die op tv verschenen. Haar glimlach verbreedde zich en ze negeerde me toen volkomen. Haar handen had ze op mijn arm gezet om te kunnen staan, maar algauw verdwijnen er een paar vingers in haar mond. Het was weer zover, de tandjes begonnen haar te irriteren. Ik bestudeer de manier waarop ze zich heeft gericht op de irritante figuurtjes op tv. Dat was echt het enige programma dat haar volste aandacht kon krijgen. Wanneer ze dan in hun handen klappen doet ze opgewekt mee, en pas als ik me erop richt besef ik het me. Mijn ogen werden groot en algauw verschijnen de eerste tranen.
Ze is zich nog nergens van bewust en ik doe me best me in te houden zodat ze niet van me schrikt, maar ik kan het niet laten.

Naouar! Je staat Lieverd, je kan op je eigen beentjes staan! Ze draaide zich meteen naar me om en viel daardoor op haar achterwerk. Ik lachte om haar gezichtsuitdrukking. Ze wist helemaal niet wat haar overkwam en als ze merkt dat ze is gevallen begint ze te huilen. Ik pak haar op en begin haar te troosten.

Mietje, je lijkt je mama wel. Meteen huilen om iets kleins. Ik veeg de tranen van me gezicht en vraag me af hoe het zou zijn als hij hier was geweest. Hoe zou hij hebben gereageerd? Ik schud die gedachte van me af en zet haar op mijn schoot. Langzaam veeg ik de traantjes van haar wang en laat haar zich weer richten op de tv-beelden . 



Ik lach spontaan door de herinnering aan die dag, en besef me dat het allemaal zo snel is gegaan. Haar eerste verjaardag, haar eerste stapjes, haar eerste woordjes. Allemaal had ik het gehad, en het was te snel gegaan. Snikkend veeg ik de tranen van mijn wangen en loop dan de kamer in. Morgen nog langs zijn oma en het Hotel, dan zou ik dit land verlaten. Ik had hier niks meer te zoeken, ik wilde terug naar Naouar. Zij was het enige wat ik nog had in dit leven*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Ergens anders in Marokko. 

_
Waar was je man? Hij haalde droog zijn schouders op en liep de balkon op.

Ik moest plotseling de stad uit, wat zaakjes afhandelen. Ik liep hem achterna en ging naast hem staan.

Karim, je liegt. Je doet je voor als mijn beste vriend maar je bent alles behalve dat. Hij haalde zijn schouders op en keek star voor zich uit. Hij was zomaar weggegaan, zonder een woord tegen me te zeggen. Wat verborgen al die mensen voor me? Waarom vertelde ze me niet gewoon de waarheid?

Karim, zeg het me gewoon. Vertel me wat ik moet weten. Hij keek me een ogenblik aan en richtte zich toen weer op zijn peuk die hij drastisch begon op te roken, alsof hij al dagen geen sigaret had gehad.

Mohammed, ik word gek van je gezeur. Maandenlang vraag je naar antwoorden, die ik jou niet kan geven. Ik onderbrak hem.

Je noemde me Mohammed! Ik heet helemaal geen Mounir, Mohammed is mijn echte naam dus? Hij schudde meteen met zijn hoofd.

Nee heb me vergist, was net met een vriend die zo heet, jij heet gewoon Mounir, en laat me nu met rust ok! Hij gooide de peuk weg en liep de kamer weer in. Geschrokken volg ik hem.

Karim, zo noemt ze me ook. In die dromen, zo noemde ze me ook. Please Karim, vertel me waar ik haar kan vinden. Ik wil alleen haar vinden zij geeft me wel de antwoorden die ik zoek. Smekend keek ik hem aan, maar tevergeefs. Hij pakte zijn jas weer op en verliet het appartement. Zuchtend liet ik me op het bed zakken. Ik was ervan overtuigd dat er veel voor me geborgen werd gehouden. De vraag was alleen, hoe kom ik erachter? Er was niemand die me wilde helpen

Zuchtend haal ik mijn hand door mijn haar en sta dan weer op. Ik pak mijn jas en volg hem de deur uit. Ik moest hier weg, desnoods zou ik naar het Hotel gaan. De plek die vaak in mijn dromen verscheen, misschien zou juist die plek me de antwoorden geven op mijn vragen
Ik werd gek van mezelf! Waarom kon ik me niets meer herinneren.. Ik keek op en smekend bad ik tot Hem (swt). 

"Yarabi, geef me alstublieft mijn geheugen weer terug!"_

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Hoofdstuk 62


Zuchtend stap ik de taxi weer in. Ik kijk via de achteruit naar het gebouw wanneer de chauffeur wegrijd. Niemand had de moeite genomen de deur voor me te openen. Ik was een volkomen vreemde geworden. Ik, de vrouw van hun overleden neef en kleinzoon. Ik was niets meer waard voor hen. Zuchtend keek ik weer vooruit. Het idee dat ik binnen een paar uur het land zou verlaten deed me bijna in tranen uitbarsten, maar aan de andere kant zou ik Naouar weer in mijn armen kunnen nemen, Allen het feit dat ik met niks terug zou gaan deed me pijn in mijn hart. Ik zou de rest van mijn leven in onwetendheid zitten in verband met zijn dood. En dat, juist nu ik zo dichtbij was gekomen... Maar ik kwam niet verder, dus moest ik wel opgeven...

Wanneer hij de oprit van het Hotel oprijd kijk ik nieuwsgierig naar buiten. Ergens heb ik spijt dat ik hier naartoe ben gekomen, teveel herinneringen aan onze laatste vakantie kwamen naar boven. Als de auto stilstaat stap ik rustig uit. Met grote ogen keek ik op naar het grote
gebouw. De letters op het gebouw zorgen meteen voor een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Zelfs al was de eigenaar iemand anders geworden, de naam had hij laten staan. Alsof hij kon weten hoe belangrijk het was geweest.


Als twee kleine kinderen rende we in de lobby, door de schuifdeuren naar buiten. Zijn medewerkers hadden ons vreemd aangekeken, maar stiekem lachte ze omdat ze het leuk vonden om te zien. Mohammed rende als een gek achter me aan maar hij leek me niet te pakken te krijgen. Ik had een geheime liefdesbrief op onze kamer gevonden. Iets wat hij voor me wilde verbergen, maar ik was ontzettend nieuwsgierig. 
"Faat please, stop nou, en geef die brief aan mij!" Eigenwijs ren ik door maar hij heeft me uiteindelijk te pakken. Hij begint me te kietelen en ik schater het uit van het lachen, als hij dan de envelop heeft bemachtigd kijkt hij me hijgend aan.
"Damn jij kan rennen zeg!" Ik leun op hem en ga dan op de stoep zitten, en niet veel later volgt hij mijn voorbeeld. Ik leun met mijn hoofd op zijn schouder en zie hoe hij de brief scheurt.
Hij wist dat het me niet boeide wat erin stond, dat het me alleen ging om het feit dat ik hem hiermee kon pesten.
"Ik ben moe! En heb honger!" Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek hij me toen aan.
"Zo! Ik wist niet dat mijn vrouw zo kon zeuren zeg?" Ik haalde mijn schouders op.
"Dan weet je dat nu. Wanneer gaan we eten?" Hij lachte.
"En nog veeleisend ook." Ik schonk hem een glimlach en hij stond op. Wanneer hij zijn hand uitsteekt om mij op te trekken vraag ik hem weer naast me te komen zitten. Hij doet meteen wat ik hem vraag en wijs hem dan het gebouw.
"Dus dat hele Hotel is van jou? En dat gedeelte wordt het restaurant waar ook bruiloften kunnen worden gegeven?" Hij knikte bevestigend.
"Alleen momenteel denk ik niet verder dan het Hotel, de rest komt wel zodra we weer terug in Nederland zijn. Dan regel ik alles vanuit daar." Ik knikte begrijpend.
"Hoe kwam je trouwens bij de naam?" Hij haalde zijn schouders op en keek me toen aan.
"Ik dacht aan de leukste vrouw in mijn leven, aan de belangrijkste persoon in mijn leven, aan het waardevolle in mijn leven. Aan mijn `alles` in dit leven.. En in plaats van die persoon besloot ik gewoon het juiste woord voor haar te gebruiken. "El Hayati" Want lieve Faatje je bent mijn leven..." Ik slik de brok weg en kijk hem met tranende ogen aan.
"Stommerd! Moest je me weer aan het huilen krijgen?" Geamuseerd keek hij me aan.
"Ah lieverd toch! Kom bij me dan." Als een klein kind verberg ik me in zijn armen. We hadden een geweldige vakantie in Marokko, en dat kwam grotendeels doordat we bij elkaar waren....

"Kom we gaan eten dikzak! Heb een heel leuk plekje voor vanavond uitgezocht." Vragend kijk ik naar hem op wanneer hij opstaat.
"Maar waarom eten we elke avond ergens anders. Ik ben snel tevreden hoor." Hij grinnikte en trok me omhoog waardoor ik tegenover hem kwam te staan.
"Je verdient het beste, en bovendien wil ik je elke avond verassen." Grinnikend kijk ik hem aan.
"Mohammed, ik hou superveel van je!" Hij lachte en trok me toen naast hem om te gaan lopen richting het Hotel.
"Welke vrouw zou niet van me houden als ze zo in luxe zou leven." Ik sloeg met een klap op zijn achterhoofd waardoor hij er met zijn hand meteen over wreef. Met een pijnlijk gezicht keek hij me aan. Ik lachte hem uit en rende hem vooruit naar het Hotel. En zoals we de plek hadden verlaten, zo kwamen we schaterend van het lachen het Hotel weer in rennen...  

Ik word uit mijn gedachtes gehaald door de taxichauffeur.
"Gaat u nog naar binnen mevrouw?" Ik schonk hem een snelle glimlach en knikte. Met een diepe zucht zet ik de eerste stap.

Wanneer ik door de draaideuren loop moet ik even slikken als de grote lege muur me opvalt. Hij heeft zijn foto weggehaald. Hetgeen waar ik zo bang voor was stond er niet meer. Ik sta dan in de lobby en kijk rustig om me heen. Het is redelijk rustig en zuchtend staar ik naar de trap. Het interieur, de werknemers, alles was nog hetzelfde. Waarom voelde het dan toch zo koud en kil? Was het omdat hij er niet meer was? Ik wist het niet. Ik weet niet hoelang ik er nog heb gestaan maar toen het echt voelde dat het genoeg was geweest, draaide ik me om en liep ik terug naar buiten. Zonder om te kijken loop ik door de draaideuren. Een onbehaaglijk gevoel bekruipt me, en ik voel me opeens duizelig. Als ik dan buiten sta moet ik iemand ontwijken die haastig naar binnen wil lopen. Ik doe dan een stap vooruit en verschrikt blijf ik dan staan. 

Ik durf me niet om te draaien, maar als me dat uiteindelijk toch lukt hap ik naar adem. Ik ontmoet de ogen die me maandenlang hadden gevolgd in mijn dromen... De persoon die voor me stond keek me bedenkelijk aan, maar ik wist het meteen. Hij was het!


*

----------


## brother

Je gaat me niet in ongeduldigheid laten sterven...(je weet dat ik daar een hekel aan heb  :brozac:  )

----------


## Vanity

wow, echt geweldig meid, 
laat ons inderdaad niet te lang wachten zoals brother zegt.

groetjes,
Vanity

----------


## moemoe

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!
LAAT ME OOK NIET LANG WACHTEeeee PLeasSEeee!!!

----------


## Diss-Girl

Dan niet

----------


## sweet_girl*5

ooh meid uu verhaal maakt my GEK!! 
schrijf snel voortt

xX

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

* .......................


Verstomd bleef ik hem aangapen, alsof ik het toch niet kon geloven. Een ogenblik dacht ik dat ik droomde maar de tranen die over zijn wangen liepen waren echt. Ik bewoog niet, en hoe hard ik ook mijn best deed iets te zeggen, er kwam geen woord over mijn lippen. Het moment dat hij zijn hand naar me uitstak was voor mij het bewijs dat hij echt tegenover me stond.
De man die ik heb bemind, lief heb gehad. De man met wie ik een nieuw leven had gestart, de vader van mijn kind. Hij was weggegaan, had mij in de waan gelaten door me te laten denken dat hij dood was. Dat laatste drong langzaam tot me door. Hij stond nu voor me neus. Maar er tolde nu meer vragen door mijn hoofd dan de antwoorden die ik zocht. Waarom zag hij er dan zo gebroken uit? Waarom huilde hij nu hij me zag als hij degene was die mij had verlaten?
Er klopte iets niet, en ik moest ophouden met te snel een conclusie trekken. Alles zou me duidelijk worden, en dan kon ik mijn oordeel erover vellen.

Hij zakte in elkaar, en met zijn handen voor zijn gezicht huilde hij. Ik keek langzaam om me heen en zag hoe iedereen ons aanstaarde. Niemand kon begrijpen wat er op dat moment in ons omging. Ik bukte langzaam en slikte een brok weg. Ik haalde zijn handen van zijn gezicht en veeg langzaam maar teder de tranen van zijn wangen. Zijn ogen straalde zoveel uit, de pijn die hij de afgelopen periode heeft moeten doorstaan, en de onbegrip. Alles was in zijn ogen te lezen. Hij pakte mijn hand vast en kuste mijn handpalm. Met tranende ogen keek hij me aan. Ik voel een hevige duizeligheid opkomen en wanneer ik denk dat ik ga flauwvallen omdat het me allemaal teveel is, worden we gestoord door een medewerkerster van het Hotel. Ik open mijn ogen en kijk haar vragend aan.
"Kom even allebei naar binnen." Ik knik zonder wat te zeggen. Wanneer ik wil opstaan probeer ik hem op te trekken. Samen lopen we dan naar binnen. De ogen die gericht op ons waren doen me schrikken maar het was zijn stem die de rilling over mijn rug liet lopen.
"Je bent mijn vrouw..." Ik had hem raar aangekeken en toen maar geknikt. Ik was verbaasd door zijn vraag maar liet het niet merken, iets in mij vertelde dat hij nergens van op de hoogte was.... Dat er veel meer aan de hand was dan dat ik werkelijk dacht. 



Hoofdstuk 63 


Met zijn vinger streek hij over mijn wang, en ik droom weg onder zijn tedere aanraking. Woorden waren overbodig geweest, ik lag tegenover hem op het bed, en urenlang hadden we alleen zo gelegen en naar elkaar gekeken. De vragen die in mijn hoofd hadden getold waren als sneeuw voor de zon verdwenen, het enige wat telde was het feit dat hij nu tegenover me lag. Hij was bij me, en het belangrijkste, hij leefde nog.
"Wie ben ik...?" Zijn stem klonk schor en zorgde voor de volgende stortvloed van tranen. Hij schudde met zijn hoofd.
"Niet huilen. Ik kan me nog herinneren dat ik niet wilde dat je huilde.." Ik snikte nog heviger en langzaam veegt hij de tranen van mijn wangen.
"Wat herinner je, je nog meer?" Vroeg ik hem, waarop hij zuchtte.
"Ik herinner me jou, elke lijn van je gezicht kan ik beschrijven. Je bezocht me altijd in mijn dromen, je had vaak iets bij je. Een klompje suiker. Hebben we een kind samen?" Ik schrok van zijn vraag maar probeerde mijn emoties de baas te zijn. Ik knikte als antwoord op zijn vraag en ik zag hoe hij zijn tranen probeerde tegen te houden.
"Mohammed, wat is er aan de hand? Wat is er gebeurd?" Hij sloot even zijn ogen en keek me toen weer aan.
"Ik weet het niet, ik dacht dat jij me dat wel kon vertellen. Ik weet niet eens wie ik ben." Dat laatste zorgde ervoor dat ik een stap verder kwam. Hij wist niets meer, dat betekende dat hij niet wist wat voor een verleden we hadden gehad samen. Ik slikte en langzaam liet ik het tot me door dringen.
"Ze zeggen dat ik een auto-ongeluk heb gehad, daarna heb ik maanden in coma gelegen. En toen ik wakker werd was ik mijn geheugen kwijt." Ik knikte snikkend maar werd steeds nieuwsgieriger. 
"Wie ben ik? Was ik een slecht persoon dat ze niet willen dat ik het me herinner? Heb ik iets slechts gedaan?" Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
"Je bent mijn man Mohammed, vader van een wonderlijke schoonheid die ik de naam Naouar heb gegeven. De naam die jij haar zo graag had willen schenken. We hebben een heel verleden samen, jarenlang vechten wij voor onze liefde. We hebben onze zin gekregen, jij werd van mij en ik van jou. We hebben een geweldige bruiloft gehad om dit te vieren, en de tijden van ons huwelijk zou ik zo overdoen. Je bent een goed persoon, met een hart van goud. Het hart dat aan mij is toevertrouwd." Hij knipperde met zijn ogen en ik zag hoe graag hij de rest wilde horen.
"Waarom moesten we vechten voor onze liefde? Waarom werd het ons niet gegund? Ik zuchtte.
"Geef het de tijd Mohammed..." Voordat hij meer kon vragen stond ik op en zocht drastisch naar mijn telefoon. Ik moest Reda bellen.
"Fatiha...?" Verschrikt bleef ik staan. Ik draaide me toen naar hem om.
"Is dat je naam..." Ik knikte en vocht tegen de opkomende tranen. Ik liet me weer op het bed zakken en liet de tranen gaan. Hij kwam dichterbij en deed zijn armen om me heen. 
"Het komt goed, hbiba djelie, we komen er wel." Zijn laatste woorden doen me heviger snikken. 

Wat hadden ze ons aangedaan? Hoe durfde ze zo drastisch twee geliefden uit elkaar te houden? Wisten ze dan niet dat onze liefde oneindig was? We bleven elkaar opzoeken, al hadden we maanden uit elkaars leven gemist, diep van binnen bleven we elkaar opzoeken. In dit geval in onze dromen. En uiteindelijk was de tijd gekomen dat we elkaar weer konden omarmen. Juist, het waren zijn armen om mij heen die ik zo had gemist. De woorden die me geruststelde wanneer hij ze me toefluisterde. Hetgeen wat ik zo had gemist, maar ook had gekoesterd in mijn hart. Het moest goed komen tussen ons, hij wist mijn naam nog. Mijn koosnaampje had hij genoemd. Het had tijd nodig, ik moest me nu alleen nog beseffen dat ik mijn man terug bij me had.... En dat we meer vijanden hadden in ons leven dan vrienden*  .....

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Diss-Girl_ 
> *Dan niet*


Ga niet zeuren dat het te lang duurt, en dat ik zelfs niet eens iets van me laat horen als JIJ het alleen al te druk hebt om maar een reactie achter te laten...

Dan moet je toch als geen ander weten dat het nog drukker is voor een persoon die hele hoofdstukken moet tikken om fans tevreden te kunnen stellen..

Bij voorbaat dank voor je begrip!!!  :moe:  

Fa

----------


## sweet_girl*5

MOOII VERVOLGJE ^^

xx

----------


## Diss-Girl

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Ga niet zeuren dat het te lang duurt, en dat ik zelfs niet eens iets van me laat horen als JIJ het alleen al te druk hebt om maar een reactie achter te laten...
> 
> Dan moet je toch als geen ander weten dat het nog drukker is voor een persoon die hele hoofdstukken moet tikken om fans tevreden te kunnen stellen..
> 
> Bij voorbaat dank voor je begrip!!!  
> 
> Fa*



Ik vind het heel jammer dat je zo reageert. Ik wou je alleen complimenteren en je laten weten dat ik heel graag je verhaaltje lees.
Zo erg zelfs dat ik niet kan wachten op het volgend stukje.

Inderdaad, ik heb laatste tijd niet veel tijd gehad om te reageren, maar ik nam toch wel de tijd om je verhaaltje te lezen. Op school, stage, noem maar op. 
In het verleden heb ik meer achterlaten met mijn vorige nick "ladyke". Misschien ken je die nog. 

En ik wil je zeker niet opjagen om een vervolg te typen. Maar ik dacht, je zal wel van reacties houden, dus ga ik er ff snel een plaatsen om je duidelijk te laten merken dat je fans hebt. 

Maar anyway,....

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Diss-Girl_ 
> *Ik vind het heel jammer dat je zo reageert. Ik wou je alleen complimenteren en je laten weten dat ik heel graag je verhaaltje lees.
> Zo erg zelfs dat ik niet kan wachten op het volgend stukje.
> 
> Inderdaad, ik heb laatste tijd niet veel tijd gehad om te reageren, maar ik nam toch wel de tijd om je verhaaltje te lezen. Op school, stage, noem maar op. 
> In het verleden heb ik meer achterlaten met mijn vorige nick "ladyke". Misschien ken je die nog. 
> 
> En ik wil je zeker niet opjagen om een vervolg te typen. Maar ik dacht, je zal wel van reacties houden, dus ga ik er ff snel een plaatsen om je duidelijk te laten merken dat je fans hebt. 
> 
> Maar anyway,....*



Dit verklaart een hoop.
Je reactie heb ik waarschijnlijk verkeerd begrepen.

Toen ik hem las, dacht ik: Deze persoon heeft nog nooit gereageerd op het verhaal en gaat nu tegen me zeggen dat ik te lang niks van me heb laten horen.. Begrijp je?

Vandaar dat ik er zo erop reageerde, maar als ik wist dat het Ladyke was, dan had ik helemaal niet zo gereageerd.

Dus meid, mijn excuses, het was niet mijn bedoeling.

Je bent een trouwe fan, en juist die fans, die blijven terugkomen zijn degene voor wie ik mijn best blijf doen een vervolg te tikken..

Ladyke welkom terug...


Kus,
Fa

----------


## Diss-Girl

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Dit verklaart een hoop.
> Je reactie heb ik waarschijnlijk verkeerd begrepen.
> 
> Toen ik hem las, dacht ik: Deze persoon heeft nog nooit gereageerd op het verhaal en gaat nu tegen me zeggen dat ik te lang niks van me heb laten horen.. Begrijp je?
> 
> Vandaar dat ik er zo erop reageerde, maar als ik wist dat het Ladyke was, dan had ik helemaal niet zo gereageerd.
> 
> Dus meid, mijn excuses, het was niet mijn bedoeling.
> ...


Geen probleem meid  :knipoog:  Kan gebeuren.

Ja, nu ik je begrijp, kan ik me wel realiseren wat je dacht. Maar ben blij dat we het opgelost hebben. 

Maar, onthoud, niets houdt me tegen om je prachtige verhaal te lezen. 
En ik blijf een trouwe fan tot het einde. For shu'

Ga maar gauw weer verder als je kunt, je doet het uitstekend!! 

:kus:

----------


## *MissyN*

he sgat...

je vervolgjuhs waren weer eens grandios...
echt niemand zou dit beter kunnen doen..
NOBODY!!!!

sgat ga gauw verder..
ik zit met verlangen te wachten..
ik ben zelfs alleen voor jou nog eens na een chatcafe geweest om te kijken na een berichtjuh..
En daarom had ik deze keer tijd om een vervolgjuh te typen..
haha

 :Iluvu:  Ure Story's Are The BEst..

vergeet niet je ander verhaal..
dikke kus me

----------


## bredameid

je bent de beste ga snel verder

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 64 


Terwijl ze de papieren met elkaar doornamen hield ik me bezig met inpakken. Inmiddels zaten we al dagen in dit Hotel en vanavond zouden we dan eindelijk terug naar Nederland gaan. Ik was uitgeput door de afgelopen dagen. Mohammed en ik hadden veel tijd met elkaar door gebracht en ik was blij te zeggen dat hij gedeeltelijk zijn geheugen terug had. Maar we waren er nog lang niet. Ik probeerde hem zo weinig mogelijk te vertellen, wilde dat hij er zelf achter zou komen. We waren altijd bij elkaar, en meestal brachten we die in stilte met elkaar door. Ons beseffend in wat voor situatie we zaten. De nachten sliepen we apart van elkaar, althans ik deed bijna nooit een oog dicht. Vanaf de eerste dag merkte ik enigszins zijn afstand jegens mij op. Hij kwam nooit te dichtbij en ik voelde me gekwetst door dat gebaar. Hij was nog steeds mijn man, en ik had hem al zo lang moeten missen, waarom konden we nu dan niet gewoon als vanouds verder gaan? Waarom werd het moeilijk voor mij te accepteren dat hij tijd nodig had. Maar ik schudde die gedachte vaak snel van me af, denkend dat het niet om mij ging. Hij was nu het belangrijkst, en het deed er nu niet toe hoe ik eronder leed. 


Vaak kneep ik mezelf omdat ik dacht ik droomde, dat het allemaal niet waar was. Dat Mohammed echt dood was, en dat dit slechts een nachtmerrie was.

De afgelopen tijd had ik Sakina niet meer gesproken. We hadden het te druk met elkaar, en de nodige papieren die Mohammed nodig had om terug naar Nederland te kunnen. Reda heb ik diezelfde dag nog gebeld en hij is meteen in Nederland bij zijn moeder verhaal gaan halen. Ze heeft hem het verhaal verteld dat ze het beste wilde voor Mohammed en hem daarom bij me weg had gehouden. Ik stond er niet bij stil, ik had het te druk met Mohammed. Zij was van latere zorg, pas als ik terug ben in Nederland dan pas zou ik zelf bij haar verhaal gaan halen.

Ze had zijn papieren en gelukkig heeft ze die zonder moeilijk te doen aan Reda meegegeven. De broers zaten nu dus tegenover mij en ik merkte nu pas hoe Mohammed was veranderd. Hij leek ook nu helemaal van de wereld, hij kon nog steeds niet geloven dat zijn familie hem zoiets kon aandoen. Maar langzaam zou hij er zelf wel achter komen. Mijn taak was er voor hem te zijn wanneer die me nodig had, en mijn gezin kwam nu op de eerste plaats. 



Zuchtend dacht ik terug aan de dag dat we het over Naouar hadden, zijn dochter die hij zelf nog nooit had gezien. Hij was niet bij haar geboorte, en bij haar eerste maanden. Haar eerste stapjes, haar eerste verjaardag. Hij wilde dolgraag zijn dochter zien, en ik praatte honderduit over de dingen die hij in haar leven had moeten missen. Want hij had ook zoveel gemist, en toen ik hem langzaam aan over haar vertelde, barste hij in tranen uit. Hij nam het zichzelf kwalijk dat hij niet bij de bevalling was, dat hij er niet kon zijn voor mij toen ik het moeilijk kreeg met Naouar. Hij was gebroken, en als ik nu naar hem keek merkte ik dat het grote impact op hem had gehad. Er lag ons een lange weg te gaan, hij moest herstellen van het vele dat hij te verduren had gehad. Maar het verbaasde me niets, er was teveel op hem afgekomen, hij had de tijd nodig om het te verwerken.


Maar wij waren niet de enige die eronder lijden. Ook Reda had het ontzettend moeilijk met alles. Soms betrapte ik hem op het feit dat hij Mohammed stiekem bekeek, alsof hij nog niet kon geloven dat hij het echt was. Reda had alles laten vallen om er voor zijn broer te zijn, en eerlijk gezegd zouden we zonder zijn hulp nergens zijn gekomen. En daarvoor zou ik hem eeuwig dankbaar zijn.


Hier zaten we dus, in zijn Hotel. Althans, binnenkort zou het weer van hem zijn. We pakte onze spullen in en zouden eindelijk naar huis gaan. Ik was uitgeput en miste mijn kleine engeltje. Eindelijk zou ik haar dan hetgeen geven waar ze later in haar leven ongetwijfeld nog naar zou vragen. Ze was nu nog te jong om te begrijpen dat ze geen vader had gehad, en dat ze die nu dus wel mocht verwelkomen in haar leven. Ik zuchtte door de gedachte aan de moeilijke tijden die ons nog tegemoet kwamen. Stilletjes hoopte ik nog op hetgeen waar ik de laatste jaren voor had gevochten. Wanneer het kon smeekte ik Allah (swt) me de rust te geven die ik nodig had. Rust, voor mezelf en mijn gezin. Zodat ik in alle stilte kon genieten van mijn leven...





Samenvatting:

Voor degene die het niet helemaal meer volgen. Mohammed was naar Marokko gegaan voor een week, om de zaken rondom het Hotel/restaurant te regelen. Toen hij op de tweede avond naar ons huisje reed kreeg hij inderdaad een auto-ongeluk. Maar hij overleed niet, hij raakte in coma. Toen zijn moeder dit hoorde zag ze de kans hem toch van me af te pakken. Ze ging naar Marokko en gaf iedereen bij wie het nodig was zwijggeld. Haar kinderen en man dwong ze hun mond dicht te houden. Zelfs Reda mocht het niet weten, gezien de band die Reda met mij had. 

Ze plukte een jongen van de straat om zich voor te doen als zijn beste vriend wanneer hij uit zijn coma zou ontwaken, Karim. Die zou natuurlijk zijn mond dicht houden, want wie zou dat niet doen als je van zwerver een rijke jongen wordt. 

Om Reda te misleiden hebben ze op een begraafplaats een steen geplaatst zodat het leek alsof hij daar begraven lag. Hij geloofde erin en toen hij vertrok hebben ze de steen verwijderd. Denkend dat niemand anders meer ernaar zou vragen.. 

Zijn Oma wist in eerste instantie ook nergens van, maar toen ze er uiteindelijk achter kwam heeft ze het me inderdaad proberen te vertellen alleen waren er genoeg mensen die haar tegen konden houden. Na dit alles was ze nog niet te tevreden, mijn lieftallige schoonmoeder wilde me helemaal de grond inboren door mijn kind van me af te pakken. Gelukkig was haar dit niet gelukt, alhoewel ze er alles op zou zetten om me maar te zien lijden. 

Nu gaan we terug naar de vraag waarom mijn schoonmoeder zo kwaadaardig was, ik weet het antwoord niet. Ik kan me geen enkele moment herinneren dat ik haar iets heb aangedaan waardoor ze me zo is gaan haten. Ik had alleen van haar zoon gehouden, maar ik wist niet hoe ik daarmee een misdaad had begaan. 


Alhamdullilah, het recht heeft gezegevierd. Ik had mijn man, mijn gezin, mijn leven terug. En mijn onuitputtelijke bron van kracht; Mijn Imaan*

----------


## sweet_girl*5

Je blijft het goed doen meid!! 
Jou vervolgjes blijven me verbazen! Waar je al die inspiratie haalt om zo'n leuk && spannend verhaal te schrijven versta ik egt niet!  :grote grijns:  

xX

----------


## moemoe

inderdaad... ik ben er ook telkens verbaasd van.. echt een topverhaal! en verder heb ik er geen woorden meer voor .. sorry meid  :zegniets:  
Je doet het goed.. is dit nou het einde? Nee toch?

----------


## bredameid

je moet echt een boek schrijven

----------


## lamiae83

Geweldig je vervolgjes, ik vind het echt een prachtig verhaal, ga snel verder meid je bent een kei.

----------


## orka-ogen

:schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:  
 :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:  


ik heb er geen woorden meer voor

meid je bent een bangelijk schrijfster

----------


## Diss-Girl

Ah, wat een prachtig vervolg!

Ik weet niet hoe je het doet, maar je blijft mooie zinnen gebruiken.
Je verwoordt het alsof de lezers het zelf meemaken. Het is aangenaam om te lezen.

Ik zou zeggen, doe zo verder en hopelijk horen we nog van je, soon!

..-xxx-..

----------


## mocro_meisje

ga snel verder

----------


## Vanity

heel mooi, weer een uitstekend vervolgje.

ik hoop dat het nog door gaat, of was dit het einde.


groeten,
Vanity

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## laila_habibi

wajou ga snel verder meid???

----------


## moemoe

???? :s

----------


## amdaf

hey Faatje

Ik wist het , ik had het bij het rechte eind. Nu moeten ze enkel nog de moeilijke tijden overbruggen en het komt in orde.
Je verbaast ons niet meer met de kwaliteit van je verhaal of jouw inspiratie. We verwachten niets minder van jou. Je hebt het jezelf een beetje moeilijk gemaakt door jezelf keer op keer te overtreffen.  :stout:   :stout:   :ole:  
Bisou
Fadje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Zo.. ik word echt verlegen van alle reacties...
Zoals ik mezelf overtref volgens amdaf, zo overtreffen jullie jezelf met de geweldige complimenterende reacties...

Dames, dank jullie wel... Het is nog niet het einde, er komt inderdaad zoals amdaf heeft gezegd nog een moeilijke tijd, een aantal hoofdstukken en dan eindig ik het verhaal..

Nou dan nog steeds niet getreurd, want ben van plan weer eens wat nieuws te beginnen..

Brother, jij ook bedankt voor je reactie..

Zoals jullie weten reageer ik niet vaak op jullie maar plaats ik gewoon een vervolg, maar dat betekent niet dat ik jullie woorden over het hoofd zie.. Dus nogmaals bedankt!

InsaAllah Gauw meer...

Faatje*

----------


## bredameid

ga snek verder

----------


## sweet_girl*5

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Zo.. ik word echt verlegen van alle reacties...
> Zoals ik mezelf overtref volgens amdaf, zo overtreffen jullie jezelf met de geweldige complimenterende reacties...
> 
> Dames, dank jullie wel... Het is nog niet het einde, er komt inderdaad zoals amdaf heeft gezegd nog een moeilijke tijd, een aantal hoofdstukken en dan eindig ik het verhaal..
> 
> Nou dan nog steeds niet getreurd, want ben van plan weer eens wat nieuws te beginnen..
> 
> Brother, jij ook bedankt voor je reactie..
> ...



Een compliment is het minste dat we kunnen geven aan jou.. voor al je moeite dat je doe voor dees prachtig verhaal neer te typen! 

xx

----------


## moemoe

ff checke... mmmhhh nog niets  :frons:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 65 


Hamid ontving me met open armen, en huilend had ik hem omhelsd. Hij groette Reda en Mohammed ook met een omhelzing en bezorgd draaide hij zich weer naar me om.

"Gaat alles wel goed met je?" Ik knikte en schonk hem een snelle glimlach. Hij hielp ons toen met de bagage. Stilletjes volgde we hem naar de auto. Samen met Mohammed neem ik plaats op de achterbank. Reda gaat voorin naast Hamid zitten en algauw zijn ze in een gesprek verwikkeld. 
Ik zucht diep en richt me op de landschap dat voorbij raast. Ik besef me hoe erg ik dit land heb gemist. Het doet me even denken aan de nachten dat ik alleen op de snelweg reed, terug naar huis na een bruiloft. Het is laat, en dus donker. Alleen de sterren die de donkere hemel verlichten. 

Ik ben helemaal in gedachten verzonken als ik zijn hand op de mijne voel. Ik draai me naar hem om en schenk hem een snelle glimlach als hij zijn vingers in de mijne verstrengelt. Ik richt me weer op het landschap en niet veel later rijden we mijn stad binnen. H
et voelt goed weer in een vertrouwde omgeving te zijn. En ik kan niet wachten Naouar in mijn armen te nemen. Waarschijnlijk lag ze al te slapen maar dat zou me er niet van weerhouden haar wakker te maken en stevig tegen me aan te drukken. 
Ik zuchtte en toen hij eindelijk voor mijn huis parkeerde was ik al uitgestapt voordat ze iets tegen me konden zeggen.


De deur ging open en voordat ik het in de gaten had sprong Naouar me in de armen. De tranen stroomde als vanzelf over mijn wangen en stevig trok ik haar tegen me aan. Het duurde niet lang voordat ik me besefte dat ze ook huilde, vragend had ik haar daarop aangekeken.

"Schat, wat is er?" Ze huilde verder en sloeg haar kleine armpjes weer om mijn nek. Verbaasd door dat gebaar wreef ik met mijn hand over haar hoofd.

Schat, mama is er weer, niet huilen lieverd. Ze snikte verder en wilde me niet loslaten. Ik veeg dan de tranen van mijn wangen en loop met haar in mijn armen het huis in. Sakina gaf me een snelle knuffel en plaatste een kus op mijn wang. De heren volgen me en in de woonkamer nemen ze plaats tegenover mij. Naouar wil nog niemand aankijken, en verbergt haar gezicht onder mijn armen. Wanneer Reda naar me toeloopt kijkt ze stiekem naar hem op.

Hey, kom eens bij je oom. Je bent groot geworden man! Ze lachte en voelde zich trots dat hij dat tegen haar zei. Zoals Naouar stiekem naar haar oom opkeek, zo probeerde ik stiekem de uitdrukking op het gezicht van Mohammed te zien. Hij keek verward om zich heen en richtte zijn blik toen op Naouar die in mijn armen lag. Ondertussen had Reda haar al aan het lachen gemaakt, maar nog weigerde ze naar iemand toe te gaan. Haar armpjes had ze nog steeds stevig om me heen.

Zuchtend keek ik haar aan, en voelde toen pas de bonkende hoofdpijn. Tegelijkertijd besefte ik me hoe blij ik was dat ik haar eindelijk in mijn armen had.

Je bent inderdaad groot geworden. Dikzak, je bent te zwaar geworden voor mama. Ze grinnikte en langzaam haalde ze zichzelf uit mijn armen. Reda kietelde haar en toen ze giechelde zag hij de kans haar op te pakken en hield haar toen hoog boven zijn hoofd. 

Je vliegt Riep hij. Ze schaterde het uit van het lachen, en stiekem verscheen er ook een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Hamid stond toen op, en vertelde kort dat hij ging. Voordat ik hem tegen kon houden was hij al weggelopen. Sakina was ook nergens meer te zien, en ik richtte me weer op Mohammed. Met de tranen die over zijn wangen liepen bekeek hij de manier waarop Naouar plezier had in de armen van haar oom. Ik stond op en liep op hem af. Ik nam zijn hand die hij naar me uitstak in de mijne en ging op zijn schoot zitten. Huilend sloeg hij zijn armen om me heen en verborg zijn huilende gezicht in mijn armen. 

Sussend wieg ik hem heen en weer. We moesten blij zijn en nu ophouden met treuren, mijn gezin was weer compleet. En alhoewel ik wist dat het nog allemaal nieuw was voor hem moesten we niet al te lang blijven hangen in het verleden. Er lag ons InsaAllah genoeg moois te wachten. We waren nu n gezin, en daar ging het om. 

Ik werd uit mijn gedachtes gehaald door de deurbel. Geschokt keek hij op en ik stond op om de deur open te doen. Alleen was Sakina me al voor, afwachtend stond ik in de gang. En toen de menigte naar binnen stormde bedankte ik Allah (swt) meerdere malen. Alhamdullilah, ik was blij hier te zijn, en de mensen te verwelkomen die er ongeacht de moeilijkheden voor me zijn geweest. Maar boven alles kon ik niet wachten te zien hoe Mohammed zijn dochter zou leren kennen.. Eindelijk

Ik liep de woonkamer weer in en bleef stil staan om het tafereel van een afstand te bekijken. Hoe hij daar zat met Naouar op zijn schoot. Hij was zo blij en trots, het was van zijn gezicht af te lezen. En ik kon mezelf niet bedwingen te huilen, dus algauw liepen de tranen over mijn wangen. Naouar zat daar en vertelde honderduit over haar avonturen, zich nog niet beseffend bij wie ze op schoot zat. Mohammed keek haar met grote ogen aan, en stiekem merkte ik dat hij haar zat te bestuderen. Met zijn vinger streek hij over haar wang op weg naar haar kin. Hij vergat de hele omgeving, het was slechts hij met zijn dochtertje 

Yarabi, ik bedank je voor mijn terugkomst in dit huis, voor mijn dochter die ik weer in mijn armen kan nemen, voor mijn man die bij me terug is, en boven alles dank ik je voor de kracht die je me hebt gegeven om hier te staan. Yarabi zegen de mensen die er voor me zijn geweest in de moeilijke en mooie tijden, yarabi ik smeek je uit het diepste van mijn hart, houd me sterk voor de toekomst, en yarabi ik zal altijd om je steun blijven vragen, dus blijf dicht bij me Verlaat me niet 



Laat op de avond 

Gapend streek ik over haar wang, en hoorde hoe Sakina de dames uitzwaaide. Ik lag in bed met Naouar die tegenover me lag. Mohammed en Reda waren een rondje gaan lopen, en alhoewel mijn ogen haast dicht vielen wilde ik niet slapen. We hadden bezoek gehad, meteen de eerste dag heb ik Mohammed moeten voorstellen aan de meeste mensen in mijn leven, en gelukkig leek hij het als vanouds meteen goed te kunnen vinden met iedereen. Hij vertelde me af en toe ook bepaalde punten die hij herkende in n van hen. Wederom het bewijs dat hij zijn geheugen steeds meer terug kreeg. 

Zuchtend bekeek ik het slaperige gezichtje van Naouar. Ondertussen hoorde ik hoe de heren thuis kwamen. Mohammed vroeg Sakina waar ik was en voor ik het wist liep hij de slaapkamer in.

Slaap je? Ik draaide me naar hem om, en schudde met mijn hoofd. Hij leunde tegen de deurpost en met zijn handen in zijn zakken staarde hij me aan.

Is er nog plek voor mij, of hebben de enige vrouwen in mijn leven het hele bed in bezit genomen? Ik schonk hem een snelle glimlach, en knikte toen.

Vast wel.. Hoezo? Wil je er bij kruipen dan? Er verscheen een glimlach op zijn gezicht, waar ik wel uren naar kon kijken. 

Graag, als het mag? Ik knikte en hij stapte op me af. Hij kwam naast me in bed liggen, en met mijn rug tegen hem aan, legde hij zijn armen beschermend om me heen. Zijn gezicht begroef hij in mijn hals, en langzaam snoof hij.

Deze geur komt me bekend voor, heel bekend. Ik haal diep adem.

Van jou gehad, je eiste elke keer dat ik dit geurtje opspoot. Je was gek op dit vrouwengeurtje. Hij zuchtte.

Fatiha? Ik sloot mijn ogen.

Ja Mohammed? Een ogenblik was het stil maar algauw sprak hij weer.

Gaan we het redden? Gaat het ons lukken? Zullen we ooit met een trotse glimlach naar deze droevige tijden terugkijken? Ik opende geschrokken van de toon in zijn stem mijn ogen. Met mijn wijsvinger wreef ik over Naouar`s neusje, die nog steeds vredig lag te slapen.

Samen komen we er wel En dat was hetgeen wat ons beide de mond deed snoeren. Ik zuchtte voor de laatste keer, en liggend in zijn armen liet ik me meevoeren naar een mooie droom. Niet wetend, dat Mohammed die nacht geen oog dicht had gedaan*    

Liefs,
Faat

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder een prachtig vervolg

----------


## moemoe

ge zijt ne sgat .. een dikke kus van mij!  :kusgrijs:

----------


## *MissyN*

geweldig...
U are the best..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  it's True

----------


## sweet_girl*5

Schitterend zoals gewoonlyk  :knipoog:

----------


## brother

Ik ben niet tevreden. Het verhaal mag geen einde hebben.  :ego:

----------


## orka-ogen

gewoon Prachtig woorden te kort zoals altijd  :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 66 


De volgende morgen... 

Ik zette Naouar voor de tv en verrichte het ochtendgebed. Toen ik daarna de keuken inliep viel me eerst het blaadje op dat op de tafel lag. Ik pakte het op, en hardop las ik het voor.

`Ben naar de zaak. Het ontbijt heb ik al klaar gemaakt. En Reda moest Ouacima ophalen van het vliegveld. Nou, doe lekker rustig aan, en insaAllah tot vanavond. 

Welkom thuis..

Dikke kus, 
Sakina` 


Er verscheen een glimlach op mijn gezicht en het volgende moment liep Naouar me achterna de keuken in. Ze ging aan tafel zitten en met vragende oogjes keek ze me aan.

"Ik heb honger mama.." Ze giechelde en met een glimlach draaide ik me om naar het aanrecht. Wat voelde het goed weer thuis te zijn. Terwijl ze weer begon met vertellen zoals ze dat altijd deed vulde ik een bord met boterhammen voor ons tweetjes. En toen ik net drinken voor Naouar in een glas schonk verscheen Mohammed in de deuropening. Ik kijk naar hem op en een momentlang blijf ik stil staan. 

De stilte was hetgeen wat ons in elkaars ogen deed verdrinken. Hij kuchte en toen leek Naouar hem ook op te vallen. Met grote ogen keek hij haar aan waarop zij opstond en naar hem toe rende. Blijkbaar had hij een goede en leuke indruk bij haar achtergelaten gisteravond. Terwijl hij haar oppakte en kuste bekeek ik stilletjes het tafereel. En voor ik het wist liepen de tranen weer over mijn wangen. 

Ik probeerde het te verbergen en draaide mijn hoofd om. Stil deed ik alsof ik bezig was met het ontbijt. Mohammed plaatste Naouar weer in haar zitje en ik voelde hoe hij dicht bij me kwam staan. Snel veeg ik nog de tranen van mijn wangen en blijf met mijn rug tegen hem aan staan.

"Goedemorgen schoonheid.." Hij legde zijn armen om me heen en plaatste een kus op mijn wang. Ik sloot mijn ogen en genoot van de tedere aanraking van zijn lippen op mijn wang. Ik deed mijn best de tranen in te houden maar kon het niet laten, en als verwacht merkte hij de tranen op. Verschrikt draaide hij me om, en keek me vragend aan.

"Schatje, wat is er?" Hij klonk bezorgd, en snikkend haalde ik mijn schouders op.

"Hoe vaak heb ik gedroomd en verlangd naar jou, dat je gewoon door die deur zou komen lopen, en Naouar en mij zou verassen. En dan nu eindelijk sta je hier, en ik droom niet! Je staat echt voor me..." Met een grote frons op zijn voorhoofd had hij me aangekeken. Daarna trok hij me tegen zich aan, en snikkend verborg ik mijn gezicht in zijn armen. Sussend wiegde hij me heen en weer.

"Ik sta hier lieverd.. En ik ga niet weg... Nooit niet.. Fatiha ik hou van je Ik hou zielsveel van je. Zijn woorden dringen tot diep in me tot me door. En even liep er een rilling over me rug. Hoe vaak had ik naar die woorden verlangd, stilletjes vroeg ik me af hoeveel tijd het nog zou kosten, hoelang het nog zou duren voordat we echt onze leven weer konden oppakken. Voordat ik echt zou kunnen geloven dat hij echt bij me terug was.

Toen ik net wakker werd, was het eerste waar ik aan dacht, mijn vrouw en dochter. Je lag niet naast me en ergens was ik bang dat ik het had gedroomd. Ik heb me gehaast naar de keuken, en ik kan je niet in woorden uitleggen hoe het voor mij is om te wennen aan het gezin dat ik heb. Hoe je hier staat in de keuken, en luistert naar haar brabbeltaaltje. Ik ben zo blij met jou, en kan met trots tegen iedereen zeggen dat ik een sterke vrouw heb. Eentje die door niemand te breken is. Zonder dat het mij is verteld Fatiha, zie ik het in je ogen, die uitdrukking op je gezicht zegt me vaak genoeg. Het is erin af te lezen, en ik weet daardoor hoeveel je te verduren hebt gehad. Maar ik ben hier nu, bij jou. Wij gaan een mooie toekomst tegemoet, jij Naouar en ik. Ik zal jullie beschermen tegen alle tegenslagen, want dat is mijn taak. Niemand zal ons kunnen breken Geschokt keek ik naar hem op. Zijn woorden hadden zoveel invloed op me, hij sprak het zo uit dat ik er weer in kon geloven. Ja, ik had mijn man echt terug, want hij was de enige die me weer kon doen geloven in een dag als morgen.




Later op de avond.. 


Vertel me eens over de bevalling Vragend keek ik hem aan. We lagen op de bank tv te kijken, en Naouar was in zijn armen in slaap gevallen.

Ehm.. Ja gewoon Hij haalde zijn wenkbrauw op, waarop ik een lach liet ontsnappen.

Ik ben alleen gegaan, daar kwam ik een bekende tegen die me even wegwijs heeft gemaakt. Bij de bevalling zelf was niemand bij me om me te steunen. Ik had het ook niet nodig, want die bewuste nacht had ik jou gedroomd. Waardoor ik de kracht had alles alleen te doen. Er waren geen complicaties, toen ze geboren was huilde ze meteen. En alles was in orde. Het was ook geen moeilijke bevalling. Toen ik haar eenmaal in mijn armen had kon ik alleen maar huilen, en wensen dat je haar ook kon zien. Ach ja, nu is ze zo groot geworden. Het lijkt allemaal zo snel gegaan. Ik keek hem aan en probeerde zijn reactie te peilen. Hij schonk me een snelle glimlach en zuchtte even. 

Ik stond op en wilde Naouar uit zijn armen halen, maar hij wilde het niet.
Ik breng haar wel.. Ik knikte en liep hem vooruit naar haar slaapkamer waar ik het licht voor hem aandeed., daarna keerde ik terug naar de woonkamer waar ik in een kast drastisch begon te zoeken naar een doos. Hij kwam terug en ging weer op de bank zitten.

Wat zoek je? Ik haalde mijn schouders op.

Iets dat ik jou wil laten zien. Ligt ze in bed? Hij knikte en keek me vragend aan. Toen ik uiteindelijk de doos in handen kreeg, haalde ik er de eerste de beste DVD uit. Ik stopte hem snel in de DVD-speler, en nam plaats naast hem. Ik zette hem aan, en het eerst wat verscheen waren Mohammed en ik als bruidspaar. Meteen vormde zich een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Ik draaide me naar hem om, en toen ik zag hoe de tranen zich in zijn ogen vormde slikte ik even. Zuchtend ging ik dichterbij hem zitten, en kroop langzaam in zijn armen. De hele avond bekeken we de opnames. We hebben gelachen, getreurd, en het belangrijkste: Hij herinnerde zich alles van de gelukkigste dag in ons leven 


Toen het afgelopen was lag ik nog steeds in zijn armen. Dit keer met mijn hoofd op zijn schoot, en keek zo naar hem op. Hij zei niets, kwam alleen dichterbij. Zijn hongerige lippen verwarmde meteen de mijne, het was overduidelijk dat we elkaar hadden gemist. En nu Naouar eindelijk in haar bed lag te slapen, hadden wij alle tijd voor elkaar. Zijn vingers streken over mijn kin, naar mijn hals en steeds lager. Ik voel het verlangen naar hem steeds sterker worden en trek zijn gezicht dichter naar me toe. Ik sluit mijn ogen om te genieten van zijn tedere aanrakingen. 
Voor ik het weet belanden we in de slaapkamer. Langzaam bouwt alles zich weer op, en met elke aanraking besef ik me hoeveel ik het heb moeten missen. En tja, die bewuste nacht werd ik weer de zijne.*    


*Jullie weten, ik ga niet op details in... 
Thanx voor de reacties schatjes... 

InsaAllah gauw meer...

Kus,
Fa*

----------


## brother

Ik ben sprakeloos!! Ik weet echt niet of er woorden bestaan waarmee ik je kan complimenteren... sorry...  :nerveus:

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder je schrijft perfect

----------


## Vanity

heel mooi, dit is en blijft het beste verhaal hier op de site

----------


## Fallen Madonna

Zonder het licht waren de kleuren nooit zichtbaar.
Zonder het licht was het donker nooit merkbaar.
Zonder Allah was er geen liefde voor elkaar.
Liefde is iets moois. Maar liefde hebben voor Allah is het allermooist.
Geduld hebben is mooi. Maar geduld hebben vanwege Allah is het allermooist.
Dat ik jou liefheb is mooi. Maar dat ik jou vanwege Allah liefheb is het aller aller mooist.

'id mubarak sa'id

Lieve appelflapje...
Je zult wel denken: "Long time no hear", h?!
Ik wil je danken voor jouw geduld en tyd. 
Jouw geduld omtrent wij die niet altijd reageren...doch verlies je je daarbij niet. 
Jouw tyd die je er elke keer opnieuw insteekt...om ons toch maar weer te plezieren.
Weet wel lieverd, ik been me elk weekend bij en euforisch kan ik mijn bedje dan weer induiken! Mijn literair verlangen letterlijk verzadigd!
En keer op keer wilde ik reageren...maar keer op keer merkte na een tijdje te staren naar het scherm...ik kom woorden te kort om jou te complimenteren met je gave en bijdrage! 
Bijgevolg geloof ik dat eenvoud siert en zeg ik je...eenvoudig...dank je voor alles!

Dikke bees en knuf!

Liefs

----------


## 888

Dit zijn prachtige teksten en blijft lang in mijn geheugen hangen.

----------


## orka-ogen

EEn woord dat ik eruit kreeg:

WAAAAuuuuuW

ik kom echt woorden te kort om je talent te verwoorden...

ik kan er enkel nog uitkrijgen dat je zo snel mogelijk verder moet schrijven....


dikke kus

----------


## samekke

[GLOW=deeppink]prachtig    [/GLOW] 

zoals gewoonlijk, doe zo voort meid!!!!

----------


## amdaf

Jullie weten, ik ga niet op details in... 
Thanx voor de reacties schatjes... 

InsaAllah gauw meer...

Kus,
Fa


Hey faatje,

Dit is n van je kwaliteiten die je hebt, het maakt je verhaal zo speciaal. Je hoeft zelfs niet in te gaan op details om ons in de ban van je verhaal te houden.
Ik probeer elke keer weer om mijn reactie na het lezen van je vervolgjes direct neer te typen. Anders weet ik geen woorden meer om die te beschrijven.
PS: Eid Mobarak Said aan alle moslims Jami3ien.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxjes
Fadje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 67_ * 


Lachend keek ik Reda aan, die het bijna uitproestte van het lachen. Hij deed duidelijk moeite zijn lach in te houden, maar ik kon het niet laten hem hiermee te pesten. Mohammed zat ons alleen raar aan te kijken, en Hamid maakte duidelijk misbruik van de situatie. 

"Hoe ben je uiteindelijk in die branche gerold?" Hij was geschrokken van Hamid`s vraag en keek zenuwachtig richting het kantoor van mijn zaak. Denkend dat Sakina zich daar echt bevond, en hopend dat ze hem zou komen bevrijden van ons. Afwachtend keek ik hem vanachter mijn balie aan. Ik was wel benieuwd naar het antwoord. 

"Ehm, nou ja.. Het bedrijf was van mijn oom, en daardoor ben ik steeds hogerop gekomen, totdat ik hem kon vervangen." Antwoordde hij. Hij had dus toch besloten antwoord te geven op de vraag. 

Miskien, het zweet droop over zijn voorhoofd. Hier stond die dan, tegenover drie mannen, die Sakina al lange tijd kende, en dan tegenover mij. De vrouw die Sakina zag als haar zus. En zonder dat het hem was verteld wist hij dat ik invloed op haar keuze zou hebben. 
Natuurlijk droop het zweet van zijn voorhoofd, hij wist wat er op het spel stond. Ik begon medelijden met hem te krijgen, maar net als Reda vond ik het ook komisch. Hoe hij daar zenuwachtig stond met die bos rozen in zijn handen.Te komisch om hem van zijn lijden te verlossen. Vanuit zijn ooghoeken keek Hamid me aan, hij kuchte toen even. Alsof hij zo wilde dat ik nu het woord zou nemen. Ik stapte toen achter de balie vandaan en ging dichterbij hem staan. 

"Ehm je begrijpt wel dat Sakina erg geliefd is en we vinden het een beetje vreemd dat je hier bent. Duidelijk heeft Sakina je afgewezen, toch?" Ik wachtte zijn antwoord af terwijl ik wel wist wat dat zou zijn. Hij knikte niet gauw daarna, en richtte zich toen op mij. 

"Ze heeft me inderdaad meerdere malen afgewezen, maar zonder reden. En zodra die me worden gegeven stop ik pas met haar opzoeken. Vandaag wil ik alleen dat ze wat met me gaat drinken. Ik wil gewoon met haar praten. Zou iemand haar misschien nu kunnen roepen?" Smekend keek hij me aan toen hij me dat laatste vroeg, en ik vond dat het tijd werd hem uit zijn lijden te verlossen. Ik wilde hem net vertellen dat Sakina er helemaal niet was dat we daarover hadden gelogen, toen ze zelf de zaak inliep met Naouar aan haar zijde. En de boodschappen in haar hand. Verward keek de jongeman me aan, maar ik negeerde hem, ik was benieuwd naar de reactie van Sakina. 
Ze liep hem negerend voorbij, en toen ze voor me stond bleef ze staan. Met een serieus gezicht keek ze me aan. 

"Faat, ik moet je dringend spreken!!" Ik trok mijn wenkbrauwen op en richtte me al snel op Naouar. 

"Dag schoonheid, heb je boodschappen gedaan met Sakina?" Ze knikte giechelend. En ik keek weer op naar Sakina die in de war leek. Waarschijnlijk zou het aan de jongeman liggen. Mohammed kwam bij ons staan en pakte Naouar op die meteen begon te vertellen over haar avonturen. Lachend keek ik ze na, ik kon niet genoeg van dat beeld krijgen. En al was hij nu geruime tijd bij ons, toch genoot ik van elke seconde dat hij bij ons was. Ik wist wat ik te verliezen had, en dat wilde ik nooit meer meemaken... 

"Faat!!!" Dringend keek Sakina me aan, en met opgetrokken wenkbrauw liep ik haar toen voor naar het kantoortje achterin de zaak. Ik ging zitten en snel sloot ze de deur achter zich dicht. 

"Ik moet even zeggen dat ik hem niet binnen heb gelaten, we hebben hem niks gedaan, hij leeft nog, en verder hebben we geen genante dingen over je verteld." Ze zette een frons op, en verward keek ze me toen aan. 

"Waar heb jij het over!! Ik heb schijt aan die om aandacht vragende idioot. Ik kwam Yasmina in de supermarkt tegen!!" Geschrokken keek ik haar met wijd open gesperde ogen aan. 

Wat?? Ze knikte en zakte toen neer op de stoel tegenover mij. 

Ze herkende Naouar eerst, ze vond dat ze sprekend op je leek. En ik moest echt gissen naar wie ze was omdat ik haar niet herkende. Ze wist wel wie ik was en ze vroeg me hoe het met jou ging enz., en ze wilde dat je wist dat Yassine in het ziekenhuis ligt. Hij ligt al lange tijd in coma.. Ik verslikte me bijna in het water dat ik net aan het drinken was. 

Dit meen je niet!! Ze knikte en nam weer het woord. 

Kijk, ik mag hem niet sinds de dag dat hij mij een stoot verkocht, maar ja ik ken hem verder ook niet. Ik weet alleen wel dat je van slag zou zijn als je dit zou horen. En het grappige is, dat Yasmina zei dat iedereen je wel wilde zien. Verward keek ik haar aan. 

Ja vraag me verder niets, ik weet het ook niet. Denk je dat je hem gaat bezoeken? Ik haalde fronsend mijn schouders op. 

Ik heb geen idee, maar ik krijg wel sterk de neiging er naartoe te gaan. Ik bedoel, Yassine Het was de soulmate van me broertje. We hebben samen zoveel meegemaakt. Ik kan toch niet net doen alsof ik nergens vanaf weet. En ook al hebben we geen contact meer, toch kan ik niet net doen alsof ze niet bestaan. Ik richtte me op Sakina die knikte dat ze het met me eens was. Ik zuchtte diep en stond toen op. Ik pakte mijn jas van de kapstok, en liep haar vooruit het kantoortje uit. 
Vragend keek Mohammed me aan, toen hij zag dat ik mijn jas aanhad. 

Schat, ga je mee. Ik moet even dringend ergens heen. Hij wilde nog wat zeggen maar ik was hem weer voor. 

Naouar gaat ook mee, ik leg het je in de auto wel uit. Hij knikte en liep me meteen achterna, ik draaide me nog om voordat ik de zaak verliet. 

Regel dit met deze jongeman, wees gewoon eerlijk en vooral niet bang. Hamid en Reda zijn er nog. Sakina knikte snel terwijl ik zag dat er blosjes op haar wangen verschenen. Lachend gaf ik hem nog een knikje en verliet toen de zaak. 




Niet veel later in het ziekenhuis 

Volgens de info die we hebben gehad, moesten we hier ergens zijn, maar het gangnummer leken we niet echt te vinden. Mohammed liep achter me aan met Naouar aan zijn zijde, hij was er niet helemaal bij en ergens was ik bang dat ik hem had meegenomen. Ze waren waarschijnlijk niet in een goed humeur, en dat zou een mooie kans zijn om het op ons, en voornamelijk Mohammed af te reageren. Ik zuchtte voor de zoveelste keer en keek toen Mohammed hopeloos aan. Naouar vond het hartstikke leuk in deze gangen, en drukte ook op alle knopjes van de lift. Mohammed stapte op me af en streek met zijn hand over mijn wang. 

Het komt goed En net toen hij die woorden uitsprak hoorde ik geschreeuw. Een schreeuw dat door merg en been ging. Ik sloot mijn ogen en beet op mijn lip. Yarabi sta me bij 

Het was de schreeuw van mijn tante, ik had het herkend. Het deed me terug denken aan een enorme verlies in het verleden. Toen schreeuwde ze net zo, en op dit moment voelde ik me net als toen. Ik opende mijn ogen en keek Mohammed aan. Hij zuchtte en zonder wat tegen hem te zeggen draaide ik me om en rennend stormde ik de gang op. De enorme groep die daar stond was in tranen, en dat deed me stil staan. Ik zag hoe hulpeloos Khalid zijn moeder probeerde vast te pakken. Een enorme rilling liep over mijn rug en langzaam stapte ik verder Ze trok haar hoofddoek naar voren, en sloeg haar handen voor haar gezicht. Zonder dat iemand wat tegen haar zei had ze me toch opgemerkt, want stilletjes had ze naar me opgekeken. Ze was veranderd, toch had ik haar meteen herkend. Het verdriet was van haar gezicht af te lezen, en zonder dat ik iets hoefde te zeggen stond ze op en rende ze recht op me af, ik opende mijn armen, en omhelsde Salima. 

Inalilahie Ouiena Ilehie Rajioen. Met een brok in mijn keel sprak ik de woorden uit terwijl ik over haar hoofd aaide. Ze snikte en van binnen voelde ik de pijn door dit verlies. Ik hield net zoveel van hem als dat zij van hem hielden, en ik hoopte insaAllah dat met zijn dood we een overbrugging konden maken naar elkaar 

Dit was niet goed, en het leven hier op aarde was te kort om die met ruzie door te brengen Ze waren Familie van me, en ik hield van ze. Ze waren een deel van mij, net zoals Mohammed ook een deel van me was.*     


Ben op me werk, maar zal gauw reageren op de Superlieve reacties, ben momenteel druk met veel dingen dus dat jullie dat weten als jullie weinig van me horen.....

Kus,
Fa

----------


## brother

:droef:

----------


## sweet_girl*5

ik bewonder echt je schrijftalent , ik kijk al uit naar het volgende stukje

xx

----------


## bredameid

Ga Snel verder

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam,

Je doet het echt goed.
Ik volg je verhaal nu al een tijdje, en heb een verdrietig gevoel dat het einde van het verhaal in zicht is.

Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat, veel sucses




Love Faatje

----------


## orka-ogen

wajaauw,

ik heb er echt kippenvel van gekregen...

je schrijft erg goed, maar dat wist je al h

----------


## 888

Ga verder....dit is een goed verhaal.

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 68 


Zuchtend liep ik de keuken in, ze was natuurlijk weer bezig, dus meteen haal ik de schaal glazen uit haar handen.

"Gelthie, ga even zitten." Ik schoof een stoel bij een tafel vandaan en liet haar zitten. Terwijl ik de schaal verder vulde bekeek ze me even.

"Shokran ah bentie.. Alah3radellekk.." Voordat ik daarop kon antwoorden kwam Khalid binnen. Hij had me de hele dag ontweken. Sinds het moment in het ziekenhuis tot het moment dat we naar huis waren gegaan. Althans, het huis van zijn moeder. Hij gaf me een snelle knikje en richtte zich toen op zijn moeder.

"Heb je Abdel gezien?" Ze schudde langzaam met haar hoofd, en voordat hij weg kon lopen hield ik hem tegen.

"Ik moet je wat vragen Khalid, heb je even de tijd?" Hij draaide zich meteen om en met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek hij me aan.

"Het wordt steeds drukker merk ik, en ik ben hier om te helpen maar mag ik er een catering bij halen, geheel op mijn kosten natuurlijk. Dan kan je moeder gewoon zitten, en rusten." Verward had hij me aangestaard. Uiteindelijk knikte hij gewoon.

"Ja, je doet maar.." Ik knikte en voordat hij weer weg kon lopen, hield ik hem weer tegen.

"Je zoontje zit volgens mij in de tuin, ik wilde net bij hem gaan kijken omdat hij in tranen was." Verward keek hij me aan, en zonder wat te zeggen liep hij toen langs me heen naar de tuin.

Ik keek mijn tante aan, en dankbaar had ze ook naar me geknikt. Dit was niet zoals het hoorde. Er was zoveel druk op haar gelegd dat ze niet eens de kans kreeg te rusten. Haar te laten doordringen dat ze net haar zoon was verloren. Ze kreeg de kans niet met haar andere kinderen dit verlies te verwerken, maar ja dat was typisch voor ons Marokkanen.

Ik pakte mijn telefoon en belde Hamid op, hij zou het verder regelen en dan zelf ook langs komen om te helpen. De deurbel ging weer en mijn tante maakte aanstalten op te staan. Ik hield haar niet tegen omdat ik wist dat ze hoe dan ook zou gaan. Ze moest de mensen ontvangen. 

Na het nieuws dat ze hadden gehad in het ziekenhuis ben ik met Salima meegereden naar haar huis. Ze stonden erop dat ik mee zou gaan. Mohammed was met Naouar naar huis gegaan maar eigenlijk had ik hem hier wel liever bij me gehad. Ik zuchtte voor de zoveelste keer en ruim de keuken op, zodat als Hamid zou komen alles gereed zou zijn.

Niet veel later lopen de volgende mensen binnen, en stiekem kijk ik de gang in. Alsof ik het aanvoelde zag ik haar daar staan. Ze had me geschokt aangekeken, duidelijk had ze mij als laatst hier verwacht. Ik schonk haar een snelle glimlach en algauw liep ze toen de keuken in, ze opende haar armen en ik omhelsde haar. De tranen liepen al snel over haar wangen, maar net als ik me had voorgenomen had ik mijn emoties uitgezet. Ik had geen traan gelaten, simpelweg omdat ik dan zwak werd, zoals iedereen in dit huis en dan zou er weinig gedaan worden...

"Yemma, hoe is met je?" Snikkend keek ze me aan. Ik trok haar weer stevig tegen me aan, en liet haar toen langzaam los.

"Ik kom straks bij je zitten, wagga?" Ze knikte en had nog geen woord gesproken, maar de tranen die over haar wangen liepen zeiden eigenlijk al genoeg. Wanneer ze dan de keuken uitloopt vliegt er iemand anders in mijn armen. Ik had het niet zien aankomen en vraag me een ogenblik af wie het is, maar wanneer ik Amira zie staan weet ik dat het Yasmina aan. Stevig sla ik mijn armen dan om haar heen.

"Ina Lilahie Ouiena Ilehie Rajioen.." Ze snikte en met tranende ogen keek ze me toen aan.

"Waarom ben je nu pas gekomen? Waarom nu, na alles...??" Stilletjes keek ik haar, niet wetend wat ik moest zeggen. Amira legde een hand op haar schouder maar die schudde van zich af.

"Nee!! Serieus, ik wil het wel weten. Ik ben getrouwd, ben zwanger van me eerste kind. Adil en de andere vragen elke dag naar haar. Yassine was lange tijd ziek geweest, heeft zovaak naar haar gevraagd. Haar ouders huilde elke dag om haar, en nu pas. Nu er iemand dood is, nu pas komt ze! Waarom nu pas, Fatiha.. Waarom nu pas??" Snikkend liet ze zich weer in mijn armen vallen. Ik suste haar, nog steeds niet wetend wat ik moest zeggen. Ik huilde niet, emotieloos keek ik alleen voor me uit. Amira was stil en zei verder niks, en toen zag ik Hamid verschijnen. Afwachtend had hij me aangekeken. Ik liet Yasmina langzaam los.

Lieverd, ik kom zo bij je. Er moet zoveel worden gedaan. Ze schudde met haar hoofd.

Waarom doe je zo schijnheilig! Waarom doe je alsof het je niks doet?? Hopeloos keek ik toen Hamid aan die de keuken inliep.

Faat ik heb je hulp nodig. Ik knikte naar hem, en zonder wat tegen Yasmina te zeggen liep ik de keuken uit om hem te gaan helpen.


De dag verliep verder drukjes, de Koran die constant te horen was gaf een rustgevend effect, en dat was ook hetgeen wat me inhield om in tranen uit te barsten. Ik had mijn moeder gesproken, en ook Yasmina zat daarbij. Niemand wist nog wat er allemaal was gebeurd. Ik wist alleen wat ik had gemist in hen leven. Mohammed belde me toen ik met Khalid en Salima zat te praten over Yassine. Ik vertelde ze over de laatste keer dat ik Yassine zag, en stilletjes hadden ze me aangehoord. Toen zeiden ze me ook dat hij allang niet meer te redden was. Ik vertelde Mohammed dat ik zou worden thuis gebracht door Hamid, omdat hij me zelf wilde komen ophalen. Het voelde veilig om in deze familiesfeer te zitten, alhoewel de gelegenheid niet echt iets was om trots op te zijn.



Laat op de avond 

Ik zwaaide Hamid uit toen ik al naar binnen was gestapt. Hij reed weg en ik sloot de deur achter me dicht. Zuchtend schopte ik mijn schoenen uit, en gooide mijn sjaal en tas in de gang. Stilletjes liep ik toen de woonkamer in, waar Mohammed me afwachtend aankeek.

Slaap je nog niet? Hij schudde met zijn hoofd, en ik gooide mijn jas op de bank. De tv stond nog aan en zuchtend keek ik hem weer aan. Hij schoof de deken waaronder hij zat aan de kant, en gebood me zo naast hem te komen zitten. Ik zuchtte en plofte neer op de bank.

Slaap Naouar? Hij knikte en langzaam ging ik liggen en kroop tegen hem aan totdat ik met mijn hoofd op zijn schoot zat. Hij sloeg de deken over me heen en streek met zijn vinger over mijn gezicht.

Het komt goed hbiba Je bent thuis nu Ik zuchtte en voelde de brok in mijn keel. Het waren zijn woorden die me het vertrouwde gevoel teruggaven. Bij hem kon ik mezelf zijn. Niet veel later liepen de tranen over mijn wangen. Alle emoties van die dag kwamen eruit, ik huilde tot de tranen op leken te raken, en Mohammed was er om de tranen keer op keer weer weg te vegen. Hij kuste me zo nu en dan op mijn voorhoofd, of hij kuste me op mijn wang, zodat de tranen de kans niet kregen bij elkaar te komen. Zijn rustgevende woorden, houden me rustig totdat ik vanzelf in slaap val....*

----------


## samekke

heeeel mooi meid

----------


## sweet_girl*5

SCHITTEREND

xx

----------


## 888

Dit verdiend een topper meid. Heel goed en begrijpelijk verhaal.

----------


## bredameid

GA snel verder

----------


## orka-ogen

Prachtig
triestig
Heel mooi

mohim 
UITSTEKEND gewoon

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 69 

Mijn gezicht vertrok van de pijn, en Hamid kon me alleen maar uitlachen.

"Idioot! Rijd me nou maar naar huis en stop met lachen..!" Hij draaide zijn hoofd om en richtte zich nu op het verkeer. De lach die hij nog steeds op zijn gezicht had wilde ik er nu wel afslaan. 
Ik voelde een pijnscheut door mijn enkel en wist dat de dokter gelijk had. Ik had hem zwaar gekneusd. En ik moest nu accepteren dat ik weinig zelf kon doen, zoals zelf rijden. Hamid was gelukkig bij me en die reed me nu dus ook naar huis. 

Faat, misschien is dit niet het moment je te zeggen maar Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik hem aan. Hij deed heel raar vandaag dus ik was wel benieuwd naar wat hij nu te vertellen had.

Sakina. Mijn ouders zijn onderweg, we willen om haar hand komen vragen bij jou Ik perste mijn lippen strak op elkaar maar kon het niet laten en proestte het uit van het lachen. Hij was duidelijk niet gediend van mijn reactie en richtte zich maar zonder wat te zeggen weer op het verkeer. Toen ik uitgelachen was keek ik hem serieus aan.

Dit meen je niet? Hij knikte en zei verder niets..

Hamid, die gozer en zijn ouders zitten bij me thuis. Waarom kom je hier nu pas mee? Hij haalde zijn schouders op.

Weet ik veel, het was onverwacht.. Verward staarde ik voor me uit.

Jullie zijn echt raar, iedereen weet dat ik die bruiloft van Chakir morgen heb, en dat ik daar alleen voor sta. Ik heb mijn voet daarvoor moeten kneuzen en dan zit die gozer met die rozen van laatst bij mij thuis op de bank met zijn ouders voor Sakina. En alsof dat niet gek genoeg is vertel je me nu dat jou ouders ook onderweg zijn voor haar? Dit is niet te geloven! Hij zuchtte maar zei nog steeds niets.

Je mag wel wat zeggen hoor!! Hij draaide zich naar me om.

Wat wil je dat ik zeg? Ik wil Sakina als mijn vrouw, en ik geef toe dat we een rare relatie hebben gehad maar Wollah Fatiha ik ben serieus, zij is het voor mij. Fronsend keek ik hem aan, hij meende het echt. 

Hamid. Sakina heeft haar ouders nog ergens, en ze is niet eens 20. Ze is nog jong en heeft zoveel meegemaakt. Weet je wel zeker dat je dit wilt? Hij knikte bevestigend.

Ik ben nooit zo zeker van iets geweest, en ik wil eerst jou goedkeuring voordat ik haar ouders opzoek. Mijn ouders zijn op de hoogte van haar onstabiele leven maar die doen daar niet moeilijk over. Ik wil dit echt Fatiha. Geschokt keek ik hem aan, ik was echt van me stuk gebracht, dit had ik dus echt niet verwacht.

Dus Sakina is hier van op de hoogte, ze wil dit ook? Hij knikte terwijl ik de blosjes op zijn wangen zag verschijnen. Het drong toen pas tot me door dat er iets was opgebloeid tussen die twee, en ik had dit allemaal over het hoofd gezien. Dat was de tweede schok voor vandaag, na die val en dus gekneusde poot, wat stond me nog meer te wachten...


Thuis aangekomen 


Wanneer ik in de gang sta, sluit Hamid de deur achter ons dicht en meteen rent Naouar op me af. 

Mama. Thuis!!! Ik lachte en probeerde haar op te vangen. Voordat ik omval houdt Hamid me overeind door me rug te steunen. Ik geef haar een kus en zet haar weer op de grond. Zuchtend hing ik mijn jas op, en volgde Naouar hinkend naar de woonkamer. Mohammed kwam me tegemoet in de deuropening, en met grote ogen keek hij me aan.

Ik moet even met jou praten? Niet-begrijpend had ik hem aangekeken, maar hij trok me al aan mijn hand richting de keuken.

Mohammed, wacht.. Me poot! Hij draaide zich om en geschokt staarde hij naar me voet die in verband was gewikkeld.

Wat is er gebeurd? Bezorgd bukte hij om de inmiddels dik geworden voet aan te raken, en ook al zat er verband om heen, ik voelde hoe er weer een pijnscheut door heen ging. Ik zette mijn tanden stijf op elkaar en voelde het bloed naar me hoofd stijgen.

Niet aanraken Ik piepte en geschrokken stond hij weer overeind. Bezorgd keek hij me aan. Ik wuifde het weg.

Niks aan de hand, ik overleef het wel. Hij legde zijn handen om mijn middel, en in een handomdraai tilde hij me op en zette hij me op een stoel in de keuken. Hij sloot de keukendeur snel dicht en vragend keek ik hem aan.

Wat is er? Hij legde zijn hand op zijn voorhoofd en bezorgd keek hij me weer aan.

Wat is er met je voet gebeurd? Is die gebroken? Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.

Niks aan de hand, gewoon gekneusd, mag er alleen nog niet op lopen. Antwoord nu op mijn vraag. Hij zuchtte en op zijn knien ging hij voor me zitten, zijn handen omvatte de mijne.

Ik heb hoofdpijn gekregen, mijn moeder ze maakt me gek.. En die mensen die ik niet ken.. Ik was bijna met Naouar het huis uitgelopen.. Ik ben blij dat je er bent Verward staarde ik hem aan.

Mohammed, wat heeft je moeder gedaan dan? En welke mensen die je niet kent? Hij zuchtte en ik merkte dat hij echt hoofdpijn had. 

Mijn moeder ze belt me al de hele dag, ze wil dat ik langskom. Ik zit in tweestrijd, ze is mijn moeder, ik wil weten wat ze te zeggen heeft. Maar aan de andere kant ben ik bang voor jou reactie, het spijt me als ik je hiermee pijn doe. Verward keek ik hem aan, en omvatte toen mijn handen zijn gezicht.

Lieverd, je doet me nergens pijn mee. Het is je moeder, en natuurlijk begrijp ik dat je haar wilt zien. Daar is toch helemaal niks mis mee? Luister, ik handel datgene af met Sakina dan gaan we erheen, samen, vind je dat goed? Met grote ogen staarde hij me aan, en zijn lippen die hij tegen de mijne drukte gaven me de bevestiging. Dat was dus geregeld.

Niet veel later huppelde Sakina het huis binnen, en voordat ze de woonkamer inliep trok ik haar de keuken in. Verward staarde ze me aan.

Ben je verliefd? Ze trok haar wenkbrauwen op maar ik zag de blosjes op haar wangen. Ze hoefde er niet eens antwoord op te geven, haar roodgloeiende wangen vertelde genoeg.

Okeej, en op wie dan? Ze streek met haar hand door haar haar. 
Vanwaar deze ondervraging? Ik zuchtte.

Sakina, please. Op wie? Ze haalde haar schouders op.

Op Hamid. Maar ik zie dat je het al weet, waarom vraag je het me dan? Ik negeerde haar vragen, en ging verder.

Hou je van hem? Zou je je leven met hem willen delen? Ze haalde haar schouders op.

Weet ik veel. Ik hou wel van hem maar gewoon, ik zie wel! 
Nonchalant gedroeg ze zich tegenover mijn vragen.

Luister Sakina, het huwelijk is geen spel. Momenteel staan er twee heren die je adoreren in de woonkamer, maak een keuze tussen die twee of maak ze beide duidelijk dat je niet op een huwelijk zit te wachten. Hamid is heel serieus, en zijn ouders waren onderweg, ik heb ze terug moeten sturen. Ik ben nog steeds verbaasd want ik was nergens van op de hoogte. Maar weet, dat wat je keuze ook zal zijn. Ik sta achter je, maar please Sakina denk er goed over na. Het is niet iets wat je binnen twee minuten beslist. Als je toch besluit je jawoord te geven zoek ik persoonlijk je ouders op. Want ik wil niet dat er verdere stappen worden ondernomen waarbij zij worden buiten gesloten. Geschokt keek ze me aan, ze wilde protesteren en voordat ze wat ging zeggen was ik haar weer voor.

Nee Sakin, luister Ik heb nog een lange avond te gaan, en je ziet aan mijn poot dat ik niet op me best ben vandaag. Fronsend keek ze naar me op, en knikkend staarde ze me toen aan. Ik plantte een snelle kus op haar wang.

Ik moet weg met Mohammed, Naouar gaat ook met mee. Als ik terugkom hebben we het er wel over. Ik stuur nu iedereen weg, dan ben je alleen thuis. Ik hou van je schat!! Ze knikte en sloeg haar ogen neer, zuchtend hink ik de woonkamer in. 

Heren, jullie moeten helaas gaan. Ze is op de hoogte van de aanzoeken, en jullie horen wel van me. Zakaria, vertel je ouders dat ik het fijn vond ze gesproken te hebben, en dat ik de kans kreeg ze te ontmoeten. Jammer dat ze snel weg moesten. Hamid, jou zie ik morgen op de bruiloft. Hou jullie goed. Voordat ze wat konden zeggen, was ik mijn slaapkamer al in gelopen om me aan te kleden. Mohammed zat buiten met Naouar in de auto op me te wachten. 

Snel kleedde ik me aan en pakte de huissleutels om weg te gaan. Ik trek snel me jas aan, en hinkend loop ik de deur uit. Het is frisjes en ik zie net Hamid wegrijden. Mohammed reed de auto voor en hielp me toen met instappen. 

In de auto was het verder stil, alleen Naouar die af en toe de stilte verbrak en zo haar ouders een glimlach op hun gezicht bezorgde. Als Mohammed haar verteld dat we naar haar grootouders gaan is ze helemaal in de wolken en kan ze niet wachten tot we er zijn. 

Als Mohammed dan voor parkeert maak ik geen aanstalten op te staan. Pas als hij en Naouar de deur voor me opendoen kijkt hij me twijfelend aan.

Moeten we dit wel doen? Je lijkt afwezig vandaag. Ik knikte en pakte zijn hand vast waardoor hij me zo de auto uit hielp. 

Ik ben gewoon moe, en weet niet wat ik moet verwachten. Hij zuchtte en met zijn hand in de mijne volgen we Naouar die al had aangeklopt. Voordat we bij de deur aankomen had Kamal al open gedaan. Blij pakt hij Naouar op en omhelst haar stevig, wanneer hij dan zijn broer een snelle hand geeft kijkt hij me vragend aan. Alsof hij kon weten dat het de blikken waren die me zo de grond in konden boren.
Hij stapte achteruit, en zwijgzaam hinkte ik achter Mohammed naar binnen. Mijn vertoning in de woonkamer waar iedereen zat was inderdaad raar. Ze hadden me duidelijk niet verwacht, en dan met die poot kon ik niet onopgemerkt blijven.

Salaam oulaikoem. Ik kreeg hier en daar wat geknik maar verder toonde niemand enige interesse. Vreemd, want Naouar werd door iedereen stevig geknuffeld, terwijl dat mijn dochter was. Degene die ik op de wereld had gezet. Ik haal diep adem en voel de hand van Mohammed uit de mijne glippen.

Wat doe jij hier? Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw had ik zijn moeder aangekeken. Die nu ook haar armen om Naouar heen had geslagen. Een benauwd gevoel bekroop me, ik voelde me opeens zo alleen maar toch sprak ik mezelf streng toe, ik moest me zelf niet laten kennen.

Jullie wilde mij toch spreken, Fatiha is mijn vrouw en ze hoort bij mij. Zijn moeder knikte zonder wat te zeggen naar hem en richtte zich toen op de onbekende man in de hoek van de kamer die me nog niet was opgevallen. 

Mohammed dit is Hadj Mimoun, hij gaat je beter maken. Want je bent ziek. Met grote ogen staarde ik haar aan. Ik merkte de verwarde blik op van Mohammed.

Fatiha bemoei je er niet mee. Ik wil dat mijn zoon beter wordt. Ze had me al de mond gesnoerd voordat ik wat ging zeggen, maar ik zou me dit niet laten overkomen. Hoe durfde ze zo uit de hoogte tegen me te praten.

Luister. Mohammed is niet ziek. Als er iemand ziek is in deze ruimte dan ben jij dat wel. En als dat alles was dan gaan wij nu naar huis. Ze schudde zuchtend met haar hoofd.

Mohammed, je had haar niet mee moeten nemen. Kijk hoe ze tegen je moeder praat. Ik wist dat dit eraan zat te komen. Tegenover iedereen schijnheilig doen, en ervoor zorgen dat ik de boosdoener in dit verhaal was. Dringend keek ik hem aan, maar ik zag aan zijn gezichtsuitdrukking dat hij zat te wachten op wat zij te vertellen had, dus ik hield me gedeinsd. Gelukkig ging net op dat moment mijn telefoon.

Gerriteerd keek iedereen me aan, maar zonder mezelf te verantwoorden nam ik op en hinkel de kamer uit. Gelukkig huppelde Naouar achter me aan. Ik ga in de tuin in een tuinstoel zitten en maak het gesprek met Nawal af.

Fatiha kom je me morgen wel ophalen voor de bruiloft? Dit keer zal ik me echt niet verslapen. Ik moest een lach onderdrukken terwijl ik Naouar nauwlettend in de gaten hield. Alsof ik bang was dat ze in de tuin zou verdwijnen, van me afgepakt zou worden.

Nawal, maak je geen zorgen. Iedereen zal er morgen zijn voor die oh zo geweldige bruiloft van die rijke gozer. Jij moet helemaal aanwezig zijn, want dit is misschien wel je kans een leuke gozer te scoren! Ze schaterde het uit, en ook ik kon het wederom niet laten. Ze had me echt opgefleurd al had ze dat zelf niet in de gaten gehad. 

Ik ronde het gesprek af toen Mohammed naar buiten kwam lopen met een zeurende moeder achter zich aan.

Ik doe dit voor jou mijn zoon Zij is gevaarlijk, daarom hield ik jou bij haar vandaan. Ik ving haar woorden op en eigenlijk verbaasde het me niet meer. Zij was echt de weg kwijt.

Hoor wat je zelf zegt! Ze is mijn vrouw, en die kleine daar mijn dochter. Misschien is het gewoon beter als je ons met rust laat. Geschokt keek ze hem aan, en voor ik het wist liepen de tranen over haar wangen. Oh god, wat kon ze schijnheilig doen zeg en nu verwachtte ze dat we dus medelijden met haar zouden krijgen. Ik stond op en ging voor haar staan.

Mohammed heeft gelijk, misschien is het beter als je ons met rust laat. Je hebt ons genoeg aangedaan. Ze schrok op en voor ik het wist had ze me geslagen. Pijnlijk greep ik naar mijn wang waar ik duidelijk de afdruk kon voelen die haar hand had achter gelaten. Mohammed greep naar haar hand en keek haar verward aan.

Raak haar nooit meer aan Als dit weer gebeurd laat ik dit niet weer zomaar aan me voorbij gaan. Ze snikte verder en geschrokken keek ik haar aan.

Dat je nog het lef hebt hier voor me te staan, me te slaan en dan te janken om medelijden op te wekken. Dat je nog durft te zeggen dat het mijn schuld is. Ik was verstomd en toen Sanae en Sarah naar buiten liepen om duidelijk achter hun moeder te staan ging ik door.

Jullie hebben me diep de grond in geboord, jullie hebben me het enige dat ik had in dit leven ontnomen. Mijn man Jullie hebben mij doen geloven dat hij dood was. JIJ, je hebt er alles aangedaan om hem van me af te nemen. Onze dochter, hij heeft haar eerste levensjaren niet kunnen meemaken, en nog genoten jullie met volle teugen van haar wanneer ze bij jullie was. Zijn jullie je nooit schuldig gaan voelen over hetgeen wat jullie mijn gezin hebben aangedaan. Wat jullie Naouar hebben aangedaan? Mohammed probeerde me te kalmeren maar ik kon mezelf niet meer bedwingen.

Je eigen kind verdomme! Je hebt hem dood verklaard, voor de rest van zijn leven zal hem dit bijblijven. Nachtmerrie`s die hij zal blijven hebben omdat hij nog bang is dat hij wakker wordt en mij niet naast zich treft. Inderdaad.. Mij Niet zijn moeder, niet zijn zussen maar zijn vrouw. Degene die meer van hem heeft gehouden dan jullie ooit bij elkaar hebben gedaan. Mens! Accepteer het! Mohammed en ik zijn voor elkaar gemaakt, geen enkele grens zal ons uit elkaar kunnen drijven, geen enkele mens zal dat kunnen doen. Face it! Dit is een gezin dat jij nooit uit elkaar zult halen. Laat zoveel tranen als je wil, na alles wat je mij hebt aangedaan. Na alle pijn, eenzaamheid, verdriet zal ik geen medelijden met je hebben. Ik zal dit nooit kunnen vergeten maar zal het je vergeven, want het is niet aan mij om je te straffen. Jou straf komt nog wel. Ik wilde verder gaan maar voelde een enorme druk in mijn onderbuik, ik kreeg moeite met ademen en Mohammed ving me op voordat ik omviel Ik wilde wat zeggen, ik wilde roepen waar ik pijn had maar alles werd zwart, en de stemmen verstomde.*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Dat ik niet reageer op de reacties betekent niet dat ik ze niet lees...
Ik ben er hartstikke blij mee, en het zijn de complimenterende woorden die mijn vingers doen kriebelen, om zo snel mogelijk te gaan tikken...

Dames... Ik moet aankondigen dat het volgende hoofdstuk de laatste zal zijn, maar ik moet gaan slapen, en zal jullie er gauw over inlichten.. Geniet nu nog van bovenstaande...

Dikke zoen,
Faat!

Nogmaals bedankt voor de lieve reacties...

----------


## brother

Echt heel dramatische... Je hebt echt je uiterst best gedaan om de gevoelens van de personages te beschrijven...

Meskiena, ik heb echt medelijde met die oma. Waarom heb jij haar als n van de vijand gekozen in het verhaal? (Ik vind oma's die liefste wezentjes op de planeet aarde!)

Jouw teksten zijn nog steeds onweerstaanbaar. Het verhaal zal altijd in ons hartje blijven leven. Zorg ervoor dat het laatste vervolg ons een goede, verheugde gevoel zal geven.

tot gauw Insha'allah

----------


## orka-ogen

ik vind het heel jammer dat het volgende hoofdstuk de laatste wordt.

Maar ik kan fier zeggen dat ik je verhaal helemaal heb uitgelezen...

Dat kon ook niet anders, omdat het een SUPER verhaal was.

Hopelijk ga je na dit verhaal weer aan een nieuw verhaal beginnen.

Ik ben echt een grote fan van je geworden.

Ik dank je ook voor het afwerken van je verhalen.

Er zijn veel mensen met talent die een geweldig verhaal schrijven maar die het niet afwerken.

Dus meid begin maar snel aan een ander verhaal ....

----------


## fadouaatje

perfect!!!

----------


## bredameid

Ga snel verder

----------


## *MissyN*

*words are not enough to tell u how smashing u are..*  

wel een beetjuh jammer dat het laatste eind inzicht is..
maar ja..
every great story has a end.. :knipoog: 

ga snel verder..'

dikke kus

p.s VERGEET JE ANDER VERHAAL NIET  :puh:

----------


## 888

Uitmuntend en ga snel verder meid.

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam


Ik vind je verhaal echt geweldig.

Ik hoop dat we nog lang van je mooie verhalen mogen genieten.


Liefs Fatima

Ga zo door!!!

----------


## Disz-Girl

:regie:  Waaaaaaaaaauww

Je hebt een prachtig verhaal hier, ik meen het.

We willlen je wel de allerliefste, leukste, meest gecomlimenteerde reactie achterlaten, maar je slaagt er gewoon telkens in om ons sprakeloos te maken.

Ik kan je alleen maar zeggen dat het jammer is dat het einde in zicht is. En bedankt dat je jou mooie verhaaltje met ons deelt en dat je ons meeneemt tot het einde.

Hopelijk lezen we meer van je :hug:

Groetjes Disz-Girl, Mwah!

----------


## Disz-Girl

:regie:  Waaaaaaaaaauww

Je hebt een prachtig verhaal hier, ik meen het.

We willlen je wel de allerliefste, leukste, meest gecomlimenteerde reactie achterlaten, maar je slaagt er gewoon telkens in om ons sprakeloos te maken.

Ik kan je alleen maar zeggen dat het jammer is dat het einde in zicht is. En bedankt dat je jou mooie verhaaltje met ons deelt en dat je ons meeneemt tot het einde.

Hopelijk lezen we meer van je :hug:

Groetjes Disz-Girl, Mwah!

----------


## orka-ogen

Hey faatje,

aan de ene kant wil ik smeken om zo vlug mogelijk een vervolgje te typen maar aan de andere kant wil ik niet dat het verhaal eindigt.

Wat moet ik nu doen? ben erg verslaafd aan jou verhaal....

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

snel ga verder aub!!!!!!!!!!!!

wayaw je bent echt goed  :boogie:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Hoofdstuk 70..._ 

*Een nieuw begin...

Paar jaar later... Marokko...* 


Ik nipte van mijn kop koffie, en keek de grote tuin in dat was omringd door een omheining.

"Naouar! Roep je broertje Reda, en kom eten." Ik zag haar vanachter een struik verschijnen met een grote grijns op haar gezicht, en het was Reda die sipjes naar me toe kwam lopen. Ik bukte naar hem.

"Wat is er lieverd?" Hij haalde zijn schouders op.

"Ik kan Naouar niet vinden...." Zielig staarde ik hem aan, en ik kon zijn pruillipje niet weerstaan. Ik fluisterde in zijn oor waar hij haar kon vinden en als hij dan de tuin weer in rent draai ik me om naar de etende menigte die aan tafel zaten. Ik schoof aan, en kwam naast me moeder zitten.

"Mam, wanneer gaan jullie weer terug naar Nederland?" Ze haalde haar schouders op.

"Zodra de kleinkinderen naar school moeten denk ik." Ik zuchtte, want deze vakantie had ik totaal niet kunnen genieten van haar gezelschap om me heen. En dat terwijl ik er al zo weinig zag.

"Waarom blijven jullie niet langer hier. Er is niks daar dat jullie dwingt terug te gaan. Paar weekjes, want heb jou en papa echt gemist!" Twijfelend keek ze me aan, en net op dat moment kwamen de heren binnen. Mijn vader, ooms, Mohammed, zijn broer Reda, al mijn broers en broertje, en neven. Ze waren allemaal wat auto`s gaan bekijken, en hadden de vrouwen hier achter gelaten met de kids om alvast te beginnen met eten.

"Ja schoonma blijf wat langer, dat zei ik ook net tegen je vader Fatiha, hij is wel bereid langer te blijven." Van blijdschap stond ik op en vloog hem om de hals.

"Echt!!" Hij knikte en nog steviger trok ik hem tegen me aan.

"Rustig, je vader is oud.." Iedereen begon te lachen, en met een grote glimlach kuste ik hem op zijn voorhoofd.

"Dank je wel pap, het zou echt leuk zijn." De heren schoven aan tafel, en er werd volop gegeten, gepraat en gelachen. Het was 1 groot feest, mijn tantes vertelde de gekste verhalen, en de kinderen genoten van de snoepjes die Naouar mocht uitdelen omdat ze jarig was vandaag.



In ons huisje in Marokko vierde we haar verjaardag. Inmiddels al 6 jaar geleden toen ik alleen beviel van Naouar. Die bewuste nacht is me bijgebleven, maar ook de mooie bevalling van onze zoontje Reda zal ik nooit vergeten. De familie was bij elkaar, ik was gelukkig. Mijn kinderen, gezin, en mijn familie had ik bij me op de mooiste plek die je je maar kon bedenken.



Mohammed had zijn Hotel, en ik hervatte mijn werk in Marokko. Bruiloften plannen deed ik nog steeds, maar ik hield me meer bezig met mijn eigen ontwerpen en natuurlijk mijn gezin. De zaak die ik hier had breidde zich steeds meer uit, en het was dat kikkerlandje dat ik weinig tot helemaal niet miste. Hamid en Sakina hadden hun eigen gezin, en mijn zaak daar stond inmiddels op haar naam. De laatste keer dat ik haar sprak ging het goed met haar, en binnenkort zou ik haar ook hier kunnen verwelkomen.



Even sta ik stil bij dit moment, op alle gezichten was er een lach te zien. Iedereen schaterde het uit van het lachen, en in gedachten verzonken besefte ik me dat ik mezelf gelukkig mocht prijzen. Mohammed die aan de andere kant van de tafel zat schonk me een glimlach. Ik hield zijn blik vast en ik wist dat hij op dat moment hetzelfde dacht. We hadden het gehaald, na alle geduld die we hebben gehad, na alles wat we hebben moeten doorstaan. Door alle moeilijkheden, alle tegenslagen hebben we ons heen gewerkt. Geen enkele obstakel kon ons nu tegen houden na alles in het verleden. Het is inderdaad goed gekomen, voorzover dat kon. En allebei prijsde we onszelf gelukkig dat we hier zaten. En insaAllah zullen we nog vele gelukkige jaren tegemoet gaan. 


Het was de tuinier die me uit mijn gedachtes haalde. Reda kroop op mijn schoot en ik merkte dat hij slaap had. Wanneer ik opkijk zie ik hoe Mohammed aan de tuinier vraagt wat er is. Nu ik er zo op let merk ik de geschrokken uitdrukking op zijn gezicht. Hij had nieuws, en duidelijk slecht nieuws want hij durfde niks te zeggen.

Uiteindelijk spreekt hij de woorden uit.

"Er wordt een begrafenis gehouden, er komt net een doodskist uit Nederland in de stad aan. Uit betrouwbare bronnen heb ik moeten ondervinden dat het jou Moeder betreft. AllahIerhemha!" Iedereen slaat een kreet van verschrikking, en stilletjes wordt door iedereen de woorden uitgesproken. Mohammed kijkt me met grote ogen aan.

"Inalilahie Ouiena Ilehie Rajioen..." Ik knik naar hem en hij zegt me na. Zijn broer Reda komt naast hem staan en voor ik het weet zijn alle heren vertrokken om voor haar te gaan bidden. 


Ik kan het niet zo snel bevatten en staar lange tijd doelloos voor me uit.
Ik moet me echt beseffen dat mijn schoonmoeder de wereld heeft verlaten. De vrouwen om me heen beginnen weer honderduit te praten om de kinderen niet ongerust te maken. Ik hou me stil en afzijdig, maar wanneer Naouar dan om me aandacht vraagt kijk ik haar met betraande ogen aan. Ik merk dan pas de tranen op die over haar wangen stromen.

"Lieverd waarom huil je?" Ik veeg de tranen van haar wangen en bezorgd kijk ik haar aan.

"Hij zegt dat Oma dood is.." Geschrokken staar ik haar aan. En zonder te antwoorden wil ik haar tegen me aantrekken, maar ze rukt zich los en rent de tuin in. Iets wat ze altijd deed als ze haar zin niet kreeg, boos of verdrietig was. Dat was dan ook de enige plek die ze op haar duimpje kende, waardoor Mohammed en ik haar bijna nooit konden vinden. 



Ik zuchtte en pakte Reda op die inmiddels in slaap was gevallen. Ik negeerde de blikken van de dames en loop vanuit de tuin het huis in, de trap op naar de kamer van Reda. Als ik hem in bed heb geplaatst ga ik bij het raam staan. Zuchtend staar ik naar buiten, langzaam begin ik me te beseffen dat ze overleden is. Zoveel hadden we meegemaakt, en ook de afgelopen jaren hadden we veel met haar te maken gehad. Naouar was immers gehecht aan haar geraakt. Reda en zij waren haar kleinkinderen, en hoe Mohammed en ik het ook wendde of keerde er was niets dat dat kon veranderen. Mohammed had na al die jaren nog steeds geen goed contact met haar. Het enige contact was er als het om de kinderen ging, en zij heeft ook verder nooit meer moeite gedaan. Ik zucht voor de zoveelste keer en vraag me af wat voor impact dit zou hebben op ons leven. Mohammed kennende zou hij doen alsof er niks was gebeurd, en serieus vroeg ik me af of dat wel zomaar kon. Het was voor Naouar een harde klap, hoe zou het zijn voor de zoon die zij had opgevoed, hoe zou het voor hem zijn? Je moeder bleef immers je moeder, ongeacht de rare omstandigheden van het verleden.



Ik heb er lang gestaan en pas toen het begon te schemeren en ik hoorde dat de heren thuis waren gekomen keerde ik me om en liep de gang op. Vanachter de reling kijk ik de hal in beneden. De familie maakte zich klaar voor vertrek, ik hoor hier en daar iemand zeggen dat ze de volgende dag wel zouden terugkomen dus ik maakte ook geen aanstalten naar beneden te gaan en gedag te zeggen. Yasmina en Salima zagen me staan en zwaaide nog voordat ze de deur uitliepen, en toen uiteindelijk Ouacima, Reda en Mohammed achter bleven wilde ik naar beneden lopen. Ik maakte me zorgen om Naouar, ik had haar helemaal nog niet gezien. Halverwege de trap kom ik Mohammed tegen, zijn ogen stonden donker, en ongelovig staarde hij me aan. Hij leunde toen tegen de reling, en ik ging op een tree zitten.

"Heb je haar nog mogen zien?" Hij schudde met zijn hoofd. 

"Het ging allemaal nogal snel, Alhamdullilah hebben veel mensen voor haar kunnen bidden. Morgen is de begrafenis en dan komt iedereen uit Nederland, mijn vader die komt wel zo hierheen, sorry, ik kon het niet over me hart verkrijgen hem in een Hotel te dumpen of naar me Oma te sturen.. ik wilde niet.." Ik schudde met mijn hoofd zodat hij niet verder zou praten.

"Waarom verontschuldig je jezelf? Het is je vader Mohammed, denk je dat ik mijn schoonvader zomaar dump?" Hij haalde zijn schouders op.

"Ik weet niet wat ik denk..." Hij haalde zijn hand door zijn haar.

"Het is goed dat je vader hier komt, dat lijkt mij de beste oplossing. Maar hoe gaat het eigenlijk met jou?" Hij haalde zijn schouders op en ik zag hoe de tranen zich in zijn ogen vormde. Hij had het er moeilijk mee.

Ik ga even douchen. En voordat ik op kon staan en mijn armen om hem heen kon leggen was hij al de trap opgerend naar onze slaapkamer. Zuchtend staarde ik hem na. Het had tijd nodig, en hoofdschuddend liep ik de trap af richting de tuin. Ouacima, Reda en hun kinderen hadden zich in hun eigen ruimte teruggetrokken, en schijnbaar had Mohammed de twee dienstmeisjes weggestuurd. Ze zorgde voornamelijk voor het huishouden, maar we waren zo hecht aan elkaar geworden dat we ze beschouwde als leden van de familie.



In de tuin waren de lichten al aangezet maar was het verder erg stil. Ik liep het pad af richting het zwembad. Hopend dat ik haar onderweg zou tegenkomen.

"Naouar Djelie..?" Ik fluisterde maar ik kreeg geen gehoor.

"Lieverd, mama maakt zich zorgen om je. Kom even tevoorschijn dan kan ik opgelucht adem halen." Nog steeds geen enkele kik, slechts de stilte van de donkere buitenplaats. Ik zuchtte en draaide me toen om, om een ander pad op te lopen, en uit het niets staat ze voor me neus. Geschrokken trek ik haar tegen me aan, en als ik haar bezorgd aankijk haalt ze diep adem en loopt ze me vooruit richting het huis.

"Ik wil met je praten..." Zonder wat te zeggen loopt ze gewoon door. Zo eigenwijs en koppig was ze wel.

"Naouar, blijf eens staan. Ik herhaal het niet nog eens." Ze stond stil en draaide zich abrupt om.

"Allemaal door jou dat Oma dood is.. Ik haat jou.. Ik haat je...!!" Geschrokken staarde ik haar aan, ik kon niet geloven dat ze dat echt tegen me had gezegd. Ze snikte en sloeg haar handen voor haar gezicht.



Eigenlijk moest het me niet verbazen, ik wist als geen ander hoe ze Naouar de laatste jaren hadden kunnen imponeren. En altijd had ik het er met Mohammed over. Hoe vaak had ik gezeurd dat haar gedrag jegens mij veranderde, maar hij zei altijd dat ik niet overal iets achter moest zoeken.

"Naouar? Weet jij wel wie je tegenover je hebt? Ze veegt de tranen van haar wangen en keek me niet meer aan. Ik doe een stap dichterbij maar vervolgens draait ze zich om en rent de tuin uit naar het huis. Zuchtend gooi ik me handen in de lucht. Maar ik zie dan hoe Mohammed haar tegenhoudt en samen met haar naar me terug komt lopen. Hij knikte langzaam naar me en hoopvol kijk ik hem aan. Hij richtte zich toen op Naouar.

Fatiha Naouar wil wat tegen je zeggen Afwachtend staarde ik haar aan en vervolgens springt ze me in de armen.

Sorry mama  Ik zuchtte en trek haar stevig tegen me aan.

Ga je omkleden, je moet je bedje in. We hebben het er morgen wel over. Ze knikte en plantte een kus op me wang en met mijn vingertoppen veeg ik dan de tranen van haar wangen. Als ik dan een kus op haar neus plaats verschijnt er een glimlach op haar gezicht. Langzaam loopt ze dan de tuin richting het huis.

Zuchtend staarde ik hem aan, hij kwam dicht bij me staan en laat langzaam zijn hoofd op mijn schouder rusten. 

"Ik wil rust.. Alleen maar rust.. Mijn gezin in dit huis, in een wereld vol dromen.. walou gezeur, walou verdriet.. Ik wil Rust..." Ik slikte de brok weg die zich in mijn keel had gevestigd. 

"Het komt goed..." Ik leg mijn armen om hem heen, en het volgende moment snifte hij waarna ik zijn lippen in me hals voel.

"Fatiha ik hou van je... Blijf bij me.. verlaat me niet..." Geschrokken omvat ik zijn gezicht met mijn handen.

"Natuurlijk verlaat ik je niet.. Ik hou ook van jou.. Mohammed je bent alles voor me.. Echt. En alles wat we hebben moeten doorstaan, en wat nog gaat komen zal ons sterker maken. Zal ons het sterke team maken die aan het hoofd van dit gezin staat. Niemand zal ons breken.." Hij staarde me aan, en plaatste zijn lippen op de mijne, voor een dikke zoen. Vervolgens verborg hij zijn gezicht weer in mijn hals. 

Omarmd stonden we in de tuin, ik sloot mijn ogen en genoot weer van 1 van de weinige momenten dat ik alleen met hem kon zijn.

"Heb je het haar vergeven?" Geschrokken deed ik een stap naar achter. Zijn ogen doorboorde de mijne.

"Wat bedoel je?" Zijn blik hield de mijne gevangen.

"Precies zoals ik het zeg.. Heb je haar vergeven?" Ik zuchtte en draaide mijn gezicht de andere kant op. Hij gaf niet op en met zijn hand onder me kin hief hij mijn gezicht zijn kant weer op.

"Ik vroeg je wat..." Weer een diepe zucht, en besloot te zeggen wat ik in gedachte had.

"Ja... Ik heb het haar vergeven... Alle pijn, verdriet, eenzaamheid.. Alles... Ik heb het haar vergeven.." Stil staarde hij me aan, en knikte toen uiteindelijk.

"Ik ook... Inalilahie Ouiena Ilehie Rajioen..." 

"Amien..." Fluisterde ik... Hij knikte naar me en uit de blik in zijn ogen kon ik opmaken dat hij er vrede mee had. Hij pakte me hand en trok me achter zich aan het huis in. Binnen gekomen sprong ik onverwacht op zijn rug. Hij was niet geschrokken, en met veel moeite droeg hij me de trap op om samen bij Reda te gaan kijken.

"In plaats van alle koosnaampjes die ik voor je heb.. kan ik je nu dikzak noemen.. Je bent zwaar geworden man.." Quasi boos sloeg ik hem op zijn schouders waarop hij grinnikte.

"Schiet op, ouwe vent, ik ben jong en lekker, ik kan je zo inruilen." Dit keer grinnikte ik en als een gek rende hij meteen de laatste treedjes, alsof hij ergens kon denken dat ik dat zou durven menen.



_Mohammed en ik waren samen n, en dat was de basis voor een goed leven in de toekomst. Met de steun die we konden zoeken in ons geloof, met dat vertrouwen waren we niet klein te krijgen. Wat Hij (swt) ook voor ons in petto had.. We zouden ons er niet over breken, elke beproeving zou ons alleen sterker maken...

Tja... Uiteindelijk was alles toch goed gekomen.. Leuk huisje, gezellige huissfeer.. de juiste vriendenkring.. De enige familieleden die je nodig had en de juiste omgeving... 
Steun, troost, genegenheid, beminning, warmte.. alles.. zochten we bij elkaar.. We zouden er voor elkaar zijn ongeacht de omstandigheden. De toekomst.. Samen vol Liefde InsaAllah.._ 

*Alhamdullilah... 

Mohammed, tja hij was ongetwijfeld My Only Love.... 



[GLOW=indigo]Het Einde..[/GLOW]*

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

faatje dankje!

Echt superrrrrrrrrr dankje dankje!

 :Iluvu:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Salaam allemaal...

Het is inmiddels een tijdje geleden dat ik echt heb gereageerd op de reacties..

Dit betekent niet dat ik ze niet heb gelezen, want dat doe ik nog steeds met bewondering..
Zoals jullie wellicht hebben kunnen zien is dit nu het einde van het verhaal. Ergens spijtig.. maar aan de andere kant aan alles komt een eind...

Ik wil even duidelijk maken dat ik het geweldig heb gevonden om telkens weer een vervolg voor jullie neer te zetten, en natuurlijk waardeer ik daarbij jullie reacties elke keer weer. Het was toch hetgeen wat me deed doorzetten een volgende vervolg te plaatsen.

Persoonlijk wil ik iemand bedanken, ik wil geen naam noemen omdat de desbetreffende persoon wel weet waar ik op doel.
Deze persoon hielp me na elke val op te staan, met betrekking tot het schrijven van dit verhaal of betreft mijn persoonlijke issues...
Dus schat... Bedankt...

Ook wil ik tegen iemand anders zeggen, de persoon die me uiteindelijk deed besluiten dit verhaal te beginnen dat ik het haar vergeef...


InsaAllah tot gauw!

Kus,
Faat *

----------


## Disz-Girl

Dit was - om nog maar licht uit te drukken - de Beste verhaal die ik ooit heb gelezen.

Ik heb zelf ook verhalen geschreven, maar toch kan ik maar niet ontkennen dat je verhaal top is en de leukste en de beste!!!
Je bent echt een goede schrijfster, je weet hoe je dingen moet uitdrukken, je hebt de feeling.

Ik durf wedden dat iedereen die dit verhaal gelezen heeft, ofwel tranen kreeg of zich echt in het verhaal heeft geleefd. 

Hopelijk komt er nog een verhaaltje van je. Inchallah.
Je doet het uitstekend!!

Groetjes Disz-Girl

----------


## orka-ogen

gewoon prachtig.

bedankt om het verhaal af te maken ik waardeer het echt dat j ons niet in de steek hebt gelaten...

ik hoop nog veel meer mooie verhalen van je te lezen.

weet dat wanneer je met een nieuw verhaal begint ik n van je fans zal zijn...

je hebt het echt goed gedaan

groetjes en nog veel succes

----------


## samekke

prachtig verhaal!!!

meer hoef ik niet te zeggen

----------


## *MissyN*

:duim:  
meer kan ik niet zeggen..
ben spraakloos..
hopelijk ga je ons nu niet voor goed verlaten..
wnat zou ik niet weten wat ik zonder je teksten moet doen..
PLS DON'T LEAVE ME...

----------


## moemoe

Pffffff!!!!!!!!!!!! Ik heb er echt geen woorden voor!! Je hebt met dit verhaal iets losgemaakt in mij ! Je bent gewoon geweldig meid!!! Ik hoop dat je ons idd niet verlaat en dat je blijft verder doen met schrijven! Maak zeker je ander verhaal af Pleasssss!!!! Love miss moemoe  :ole:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Heey dames...

Choukran voor de reacties, de veelbetekende woorden en dus de complimenten...
Ik ben inderdaad een nieuw verhaal begonnen, zometeen plaats ik het eerste deel.

De titel vind je in mijn ondertekening, wellicht staat die binnen 5 minuten op dit forum...

Nogmaals bedankt voor de reacties, en het is een plezier voor jullie te schrijven...


Dikke zoen,
Faat

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Heey dames...
> 
> Choukran voor de reacties, de veelbetekende woorden en dus de complimenten...
> Ik ben inderdaad een nieuw verhaal begonnen, zometeen plaats ik het eerste deel.
> 
> De titel vind je in mijn ondertekening, wellicht staat die binnen 5 minuten op dit forum...
> 
> Nogmaals bedankt voor de reacties, en het is een plezier voor jullie te schrijven...
> ...


Ga verder meid.

----------


## pipomaroc

he faatje 

ik heb het verhaal gelezen deze weekend !!!! 10 uurtjes bij elkaar ofzo 
maar echt een prachig verhaal !!
je hebt echt talent .

ik zag dat je met een nieuwe verhaal bezig bent dus ga die ma gauw lezen 

je hoort nog van mij 

groetjes pipo

----------


## bredameid

je verhaal ik echt mooi mijn complumenten

----------


## loubna&ouarda

ga snel verder je vorige verhaal vond ik al zo mooi, dus deze wordt fanatstisch, dus met andere woorden gezegd: je bent fantastisch

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door loubna&ouarda_ 
> *ga snel verder je vorige verhaal vond ik al zo mooi, dus deze wordt fanatstisch, dus met andere woorden gezegd: je bent fantastisch*


*Dank je wel...
Maar ik neem aan dat je bedoeld dat ik verder moet gaan met: Mijn enig alternatief?

Dit verhaal is namelijk al af vandaar meid...

Moehim bedankt voor de reacties..
Soon: Een vervolg bij: Mijn Enig Alternatief...


Liefs,
Faat*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

UP!!!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

UP!!!

----------


## 888

Mooi verhaal. Ga verder.

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

Een pracht verhaal , ga snel verder

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

ik heb nu je tweede verhaal uit en ik weet gwn niet wat ik moet zegge hoe ik moet vertelle dat het gwn een ongelooflijk leuk verhaal is meid. mijn complimenten maschaallah je hebt echt schrijf talent..!!  :blozen:

----------


## sandraaa

Hallooo allemaal,

Kan iemand me alsjeblieft de link geven van Zij werd een deel van mij....?

Ik heb Hij werd een deel van mij uitgelezen... maar volgens mij moet ik eerst Zij werd een deel van mij lezen voordat ik aan My Only Love kan beginnen!!

Trouwens... Hij werd een deel van mij is echt zoooo mooi!!! Echt prachtig! En dat is nog zacht uigedrukt!!

xxxxxx

----------


## sandraaa

Ik heb trouwens geen idee welk verhaal ik eerst moet lezen na Hij werd een deel van mij voordat ik aan de andere kan beginnen...

Nogmaals, weet iemand het haha want ja, ik kom net kijken he :P

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

EersT , Hij werd een deel van mij en dan myn only love

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

waar is dan die ene verhaal zij werd een deel van mij ik wil em lezen..*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Even om alles op een rijtje te zetten...
Het afgemaakte verhaal: Hij Werd Een Deel Van Mij... wordt vervolgd door het verhaal: *..My Only Love..* Dat inmiddels ook is afgerond.

Het verhaal waar ik nu mee bezig ben: ..::Mijn Enig Alternatief::.. Heeft niks met bovenstaande verhalen te maken..

Dan hebben we nog: Zij Is Een Deel Van Mij... Die ben ik ooit begonnen maar heb hem niet afgemaakt, omdat ik me niet met twee verhalen tegelijk kon bezig houden. Vandaar dat die ook niet meer in mijn ondertekening staat... Ook dit verhaal heeft niks met bovenstaande verhalen te maken. En misschien dat ik hem in de toekomst kan vervolgen maar daar kan ik geen beloftes over maken...

Hoop dat alles nu duidelijk is... Mocht er nog wat onduidelijk zijn, dan hoor ik het graag om het n en ander op te helderen...

En choukran voor de reacties, lieve lezers :kus:


Faat*

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

Dankje wel voor de duidelijkheid  :koppel:  
ik ga nu beginen aan je andere verhaal. meid je hebt egt schrijf talent ..
begin een boek.

----------


## sandraaa

Yep het is mij nu ook duidelijk.

En je moet zeker een boek beginnen. Je hebt echt zo veel talent!! Niet normaal meeeeeeer. Ik hou echt veel van je verhalen.

Blijf sterk en blijf schrijven en doe wat met dat prachtige talent van je!!

Ik heb geen woorden voor wat je allemaal neerzet op deze site, echt buitengewoon fantastisch!!

----------


## sandraaa

wauuuuuuuw k heb het verhaal uit  :grote grijns:  echt prachtiggggggggg k heb er zelfs tranen bij losgelaten veeeele tranen....

----------


## liiefje

Mamalief was echt kwaad gister! Ik kon maar niet opstaan van de pc!
Je verhaal had me echt in 'haar' ban. :love: 

Je moet echt iets doen met je talent. :Iluvu:

----------

